# SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups



## GoDeepOrGoHome (Oct 25, 2004)

please if you have the time, show me some custom VRT options for the 12V, please list all parts included in the set-up. And also please explain your overall experience as what kind of WHP you have gained. 
Im looking to make around 350 WHP with my 12V VR6


----------



## Balrok (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

Ditto on that, 350 would be ideal. Seen a sweet setup by a guy who went to C2, but he's going nuts with the HP.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Balrok)*

forced induction forum FTW.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Check my archived post in FI forum


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

I guess I'll whore it out first (I have ever since I went FI







)
The rundown:
Garrett T04E 60-1 .70/.58 _water-cooled housing_
ATP exhaust manifold
C2 Stg II software w/ 4" MAF housing
42lb (440cc) Bosch injectors
MSD 8224 Coilpacks and 8.5mm wires
EIP 9:1 headgasket spacer
C2 Quickflow intake manifold
Turbosmart Sleeper Series BOV
TiAL 38mm Wastegate
SPEC Stg 3 6 puck clutch
Peloquin LSD
3" ATP Downpipe
3" turbo back w/out cat
Dr Gas oval pipe tip
Walrbo 255lph inline fuel pump
Treadstone Bar & Plate intercooler
ARP Head Studs and rod bolts
VDO boost gauge and 42DD A-piller pod
Cost was rougly $8,000 and some change for everything.
It put down 367whp/370tq @ 18psi on a ridiculously hot day here in AR where, I'm sure, the ECU was pulling all the timing it could and it turns out I had a small boost leak on a charge pipe, too (didn't find out until the next day when it blew off, lol) 

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









*Old nasty downpipe*








































My next step after some VF engine mounts is the Snow Performance water/methanol injection to get the timing pull back to 0*. I've been running it on 15psi every day but I barely ever get into above 5psi. It's just balls-ridiculous how fast 15psi is on the street. A 4th gear pull on the highway is much tamer than a 2nd gear pull on the streets but the power is consistent all the way to redline. I'm currently looking for a large turbine housing because the .58 spools way too fast and I wanna save the tranny until I can put some cryo'd gears in sometime next year.

_Modified by FMF at 7:15 AM 1-21-2007_


_Modified by FMF at 7:16 AM 1-21-2007_


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2704019


----------



## boogata25 (Jun 20, 2005)

nice setups


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Balrok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Balrok* »_Ditto on that, 350 would be ideal. Seen a sweet setup by a guy who went to C2, but he's going nuts with the HP. 









My parts list and pics are listed in my sig. I've since stepped up to 630cc injectors and Snow Performance Water/Alcohol Injection. I'm currently only running distilled water and it has helped control the engine from knocking. I usually run anywhere between 12 psi - 20 psi on the street but have pushed 27 psi (by accident)
I would like to get the car back on the dyno and see what numbers can be produced with the WAI setup.


_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 11:58 AM 8-16-2006_


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
I would like to get the car back on the dyno and see what numbers can be produced with the WAI setup.


I would like this as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoDeepOrGoHome (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

bump. please show more. do all of the custom set ups have to eliminate the engine covers? i love the way they look!


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

No...you can keep the cover
Here is my old 16psi kit .








with custom plenum


----------



## shmaptoe (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

^^^^^what kind of manifold is that??? looks cool


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (shmaptoe)*

Everything is home made .


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (foffa2002)*

T4 60-1, 
3inch stainless to borla 3inch in 3inch out and 3 1/2 inch tip,
racecraft intake mani,
#42 injectors,
4 inch maf housing,
c2 chip, 
dsr 256 cams,
kenetics intercooler, 
peloquin lsd + rebuilt tranny,
greddy type rs bov with recirculation kit, 
areomotive fpr,
custom pipes + heat shield..










_Modified by High Body slc at 8:33 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (High Body slc)*

Here is my wip..
Garrett GT3540R .82 A/R
Kinetic Turbo Manifold
20 Squared Tuning 3" downpipe
3" Cat back to TT dual borla system. (soon to be updated to full 3" back)
Custom wastegate reroute
30# injectors, C2 30# software.
Schimmel SRI
7.5PSI non-intercooled. (Intercooler awaits in my living room.)
Runs like a raped ape, very stable too.. Looking forward to higher boost pressures. I'm guestimating 220-230hp to the wheels right now, it's how the VR6 should have felt in stock form.








Yes, I'm running a Kinetic manifold with a 4" intake *and* I still have my A/C system in the car. It's tight.. literally.



























_Modified by xanthus at 5:09 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (xanthus)*

Nice setups. Xanthus really like how your setup looks nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (mocas)*

fyi i made 220 whp at 4.5 psi, unintercooled, stock exhaust on a t3/4, so i bet you're making a lot more than that on that turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Soupuh)*

holly crap 220whp with only 4.5 psi thats impressive.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

nice set ups cant wait till mine is done


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

Built by Sleepers Performance in Hamden, CT. Tuned by Jeff Atwood.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (herbehop)*

I like this thread.
Nice ride Marc.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I was inspired by your setup, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Hey herbehop your setup looks sweet what kinds of coilpack is that? Looks like the buick grand national coil pack.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

was gonna make a thread like this but dont have to now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets see some more engine bay pics.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (herbehop)*

I wish mine had that much bling. Do you have any track/dyno #'s from it. What does your system consist of?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Hey herbehop your setup looks sweet what kinds of coilpack is that? Looks like the buick grand national coil pack.

It is, its the Accel one. 

_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_I wish mine had that much bling. Do you have any track/dyno #'s from it. What does your system consist of?

no #s yet since it just got finished last thrusday. 
Main stuff... 
T4 60-1 P-trim ,non hifi, .81 a/r 
Tial 38mm WG
ATM Manifold
C2 Shortrunner
Schimmel A/W Setup with a few modifications. (Hobbs switch and constant on switch, I can choose which to use from in the car)
C2 8.5:1 headspacer 
630cc injectors
Jeff Atwood Tune. 
Full 3" Exhaust
thats the meat of it. bunch of other stuff too. 



_Modified by herbehop at 1:38 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

So all you guys running the C2 software have to route the bov back in ????
Thanks


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vr6* »_So all you guys running the C2 software have to route the bov back in ????
Thanks

That is correct. You still hear it though. 
If you release metered air on a Maf equipped car its always going to do weird stuff, C2 sofware or anything else.


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

Not worried about the sound but thanks


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

like he said the unmetered air that is let out will cause the car to have "Rich" spikes.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Mine should be done fairly soon...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470106
http://www.mkippen.com/images/...2.jpg


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_like he said the unmetered air that is let out will cause the car to have "Rich" spikes.

I know the purpose but didn't know if C2 required it. 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*









video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5S3H6euCUs
or my sig for details


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

The C2 still runs ok with an open BOV, as long as you unplug the upper O2. Doesn't necessarily purr like a kitten, but is tolerable. Re-routable is definitely the best option.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2704019


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

Also looks like most of you guys are putting the intake on the passenger side. Is there any specific reason for this besides turbo placement ??? I have mine on the driver side.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vr6* »_Also looks like most of you guys are putting the intake on the passenger side. Is there any specific reason for this besides turbo placement ??? I have mine on the driver side.









early vr's have the iintake track on the pass. side. the later ones have it on the drvr side. that might be why http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

It made 383whp 352tq at 15psi before the short runner and a few other upgrades. No new numbers yet...


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

what turbo are you running?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

T70


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

we want more


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Not the best pic, or most recent..but here ya go


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

Nice pics


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (benzivr6)*

Here is mine just finished, it a little strange


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_Here is mine just finished, it a little strange









It's about time







BTW how does it run richie rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (AlwaysInBoost)*



AlwaysInBoost said:


> I like this thread.
> QUOTE]
> me too


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GTijoejoe)*

K04A1's vrt setup with a T66.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_Here is mine just finished, it a little strange
















sick!


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

SKILLZZZZZZZ
NICE


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_Here is mine just finished, it a little strange









I hope you have a 'real' tranny mounted up to that block, and thats the reason why you did that... is that line lock I see installed?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (AlwaysInBoost)*

^^ car is RWD and Front Engine.. simply awesome.


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
I hope you have a 'real' tranny mounted up to that block, and thats the reason why you did that... is that line lock I see installed?

oh yeah, it's all real in there. Might not be all VW, but it is a masterpiece.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (AlwaysInBoost)*

There is a real trans in the car and it runs balls to the wall. Tonight I took the car out on 16 psi and let me tell you AWSOME / SCARY. I am going to take some pics on the road this weekend. 
I need a set of 15x9 wheels to mount slick on to get it to stick to the ground.
hoping to do some dyno tuning at ngp next week. I have had 2 mags contact me in the past 2 days about the car, hopfully I can get the car featured before the winter.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

thats a beautiful vrt setup. Sleepers does excellent work


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

Kinetic MkIV Stage 1:








Kinetic MkIV Stage 2:











_Modified by phatvw at 2:20 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*



















_Modified by 1991 VR-6 JETTA at 1:21 PM 10-22-2006_


----------



## arodvr6turbo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (1991 VR-6 JETTA)*

Dude , that engine bay is clean as hell! Great Job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (arodvr6turbo)*

Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Spotless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (FrostedDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrostedDub* »_K04A1's vrt setup with a T66.

















Doesn't look like that anymore... She's getting cleaned up a bit now.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
Doesn't look like that anymore... She's getting cleaned up a bit 
now.









lets see some new pics...


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
lets see some new pics...

Soon.. I'm right in the middle of things.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
Soon.. I'm right in the middle of things. 

Ya Mike lets see some more pics


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Ya Mike lets see some more pics








 and some dyno numbers


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_ and some dyno numbers









Hey, i don't see kinetic turbo kit in your list of mods yet chris. Hurry up and get that biatch on.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (K04A1)*

Come on people more pics


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (benzivr6)*


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (K04A1)*

bump more pics. . .. 


_Modified by fastrabbit at 1:47 AM 11-9-2006_


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

here are a few of my projects. 350hp is very easy to get. C2 motorsports set up works very good.The beetle however is running Wolf3D engine mangement.


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (lightsout)*


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (lap)*

i think that is the shortest intercooler i've ever seen in my life







(height wise)...yet it looks/fits great and it prolly does the job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_









nice you have any more pics showing the intake manifold better?


----------



## vr6954 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Phishy)*


----------



## vr6954 (Sep 13, 2006)

not mine but i thot it was siick


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Phishy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phishy* »_
nice you have any more pics showing the intake manifold better?

Here is a pic of MIIsleeper mocking up his intercooler piping to the TB


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Here is a pic of MIIsleeper mocking up his intercooler piping to the TB









this car would be so amazing if you hid the intake filter completley and then shave the engine bay...you would see NO piping! i love the manifold too, it kinda looks like the top of a stock VR manifold cut off but curved inward, is that what u did?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*

Thats looks to be the HPA/HGP intake manifold.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Thats looks to be the HPA/HGP intake manifold.

Its actually a Wagner Tuning manifold. Its basically the same as HGP/HPA's except Wagner’s is few mm shorter to allow it to fit Corrado’s as they have less room between the fan shroud and engine


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Gotcha. Its a nice looking piece for sure.
I just bought the blue MKIII that has the HPA single turbo system on it. I am pretty excited to see it all up close.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Here is a pic of MIIsleeper mocking up his intercooler piping to the TB









wow thats a slick set-up, never seen anything like that before, can't wait to see it all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will your radiator and fans still fit at an angle, or will they have to be mounted straight? Will you need aftermarket slim fans?


_Modified by Phishy at 9:30 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)

The engine is going in an golf rallye with 02m 6speed with haldex rear diff.
engine:
vr6 2,9. 12v
je piston set.
crower rods.
SX Fuel pump.
sx fule regulator.
sx fuel filter.
720cc injectors.
atp manifold.
tial wg.38/40.
presticion turbo, "same" as gt3561s.
custom intake manifold.(short).
Ported trottelbody.
heavy duty spring set with titanium retainers.
Steel gasket and reusable spacer lower compression to 8.5:1.
arp main studs
arp head studs.
water to air cooler. 
dta p8pro.


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2914903
here you go


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

heres a few from our build right now.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Gotcha. Its a nice looking piece for sure.
I just bought the blue MKIII that has the HPA single turbo system on it. I am pretty excited to see it all up close.

Awesome buy. That would be Keith's car. His car his super clean. You'll definitely love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It just didn't make sense for me to spend $7k on a nice stock MKIII and then spend another $15k to get it to where that one is at.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Here's another of my buddies Green Golf.... Not the greatest pick of the setup itself... but I took this pic last summer at the drag strip.. and it's one of my fav pics so I thought I'd add it... unfortunately... the motor's gone now.


















_Modified by Jeebus at 7:44 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## midnightbluegli (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

bump for more


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Here is a pic of MIIsleeper mocking up his intercooler piping to the TB









setup looks good but PLEASE don't use that stock intake elbow that you have attached to the TB. That thing would blow up real fast under boost!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
setup looks good but PLEASE don't use that stock intake elbow that you have attached to the TB. That thing would blow up real fast under boost!









LOL








Dont worry. MKIIsleeper was just mocking up the route of the plumbing with that. There is nice SS pipe in there now


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

can you guys post up the types of turbos you're running? with specs etc. i'm on the verge of turboing but i'm not sure which turbo to run with. i really want the EIPtuning state 1 kit (which is what i'm basing it on) but can't find the specs for their turbo. but let me know what you guys are running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Jimbo1080)*

On the green MKII it looks like he is using the MKIV Vr6 fuel rail. Does that bolt right up to the MKIII lower manifold?


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_On the green MKII it looks like he is using the MKIV Vr6 fuel rail. Does that bolt right up to the MKIII lower manifold?

no, that manifold accomodates both fuel rails


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_









who did your intercooler setup? it looks a little different than the reast, and i like it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## manchvegasmk11 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*






















t04e, eip stage 2 running 13lbs of boost no dyno sheets yet


_Modified by manchvegasmk11 at 7:14 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2006)

Question for the guys who built their own short runner manifold. The above pic looks like they took the bottom runner and added a round chamber to it. Am I right seems kinda easy but I may be wrong.


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*

Keep it alive guys


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

please do^


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

Nothing looks better than a clean VR6T with NO BLING. I LOVE IT!


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Agtronic)*

for sale 
 

My Corrado VR6T Part Out


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (rage144)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by sinisterh22a at 2:17 AM 12-23-2006_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Adam...setup looks nice. Congrats on getting it together... hopefully we can both go out to one night and go to the street spots. call me up I sent u an IM


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (ForsFedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForsFedRado* »_Here is mine just finished, it a little strange
















Daaaaaaaaayumn!!!


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups ('dubber)*

For those of you running intake manifolds, how much does this actually help?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (bryan burnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryan burnick* »_For those of you running intake manifolds, how much does this actually help?

my car won't run without an intake manifold, so it helps alot


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

lot of nice set ups, also notice alot of short runner intake manis...what kind of price range are these running? shop bought to local machine shop made...
last I checked vr short runners were like 1400$ ish.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_lot of nice set ups, also notice alot of short runner intake manis...what kind of price range are these running? shop bought to local machine shop made...
last I checked vr short runners were like 1400$ ish. 

yep and i am willing to bet you can make 400whp with a stock manifold


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_lot of nice set ups, also notice alot of short runner intake manis...what kind of price range are these running? shop bought to local machine shop made...
last I checked vr short runners were like 1400$ ish. 

You can have a good welder fab one up for just a few hundred bucks. You'll need to re-use your factory lower manifold though. Ready-made manifolds are $800+
Check out
http://www.flipsidecustoms.com
http://www.usrallyteam.com/inmani.html

For MkIV applications it isn't wise to go past 12-15PSI because the plastic will eventually crack depending on how many heat cycles it has. The MkIII manifold is a lot more durable.



_Modified by phatvw at 12:55 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

There was alot of debate over short runners years back, people were talking about the turbulance with the longer runners, although this was in the ABA motors. My assumption is when youre boosted, youre forcing air and the best way to do it is as direct as possible.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

corkey bell's book on boost. ftw designing/building things for f/i


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
yep and i am willing to bet you can make 400whp with a stock manifold









Yeah and also break alot of trannies & axle's doing it with all the lowend TQ the stock manifold puts out


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

this is my setup


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*

Holy twin turbo







more specs please


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

Before:








After


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

yah, maximum boost. 

better put a coolant cap on that ...haha. looks nice.


----------



## Der ABT (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

better late then never


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (PTown Love)*

twin gt2871r
je piston 8.0:1
bildon forged rod
the setup is in progress


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*

Back up lets get some more pics up on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA RKT* »_Back up lets get some more pics up on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hate postings pics in a thread like this when my car isn't running yet, but I will humor you
































Setup is:
-T4 GT35R .68
-CP pistons
-Manley Rods
-CCH 42mm BIVH
-Precision 600hp core
-(2) tial 38s, tial bov
-AFI intercooler piping (2.75" hot/3" cold), intake and turbo manifold, downpipe and dumptubes, etc.
-440cc injectors and SDS (for now...







)

There are alot of CLEAN setups in here!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by leebro61 at 9:59 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

This thread is absolutly killing me!!!! I Just started the build on mine
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3031346


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups ('dubber)*

bump because I updated my pics and parts on *page one*, a few posts from the top.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddgolf4* »_this is my setup









is Chico building this for you?


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

My setup
























...and car


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_









What size turbo is that? any power #'s? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
What size turbo is that? any power #'s? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Looks like a standard 60-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

it is a 60-1. and the power is unbelieable. roll into the boost in 3rd and the traction is gone. Steve's car is nuts


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

yes chico is my friend


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
Cost was rougly $8,000 and some change for everything.
It put down 367whp/370tq 








wow that just seems like ALOT of wasted money








I guess I have just lost my love for VW. After owning an Evo now for about 8 months I just ain't looked back.
A famous quote... "The 4g63; just look at it sideways and it will make more power." -SportCompactCar Magazine 
And oh how true this is


----------



## dubious1 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_MSD 8224 Coilpacks and 8.5mm wires


how do you run msd coils w/ out standalone?


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_







wow that just seems like ALOT of wasted money








I guess I have just lost my love for VW. After owning an Evo now for about 8 months I just ain't looked back.
A famous quote... "The 4g63; just look at it sideways and it will make more power." -SportCompactCar Magazine 
And oh how true this is










look at it sideways and it'll bust every week and leak every fluid known to man.....oh how true that is as well.......
haha, that's not hate, thats me just selling my galant vr-4


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Patrick Swayze)*

^


----------



## jetblck166 (Mar 14, 2006)

awesome whips, i like the fact that there is some major hp going down too, nice rides guys, very very nice


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

My buddy is a huge DSM guy and his eclipse sits more then it runs just because of problems, not hate just truth.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_And oh how true this is









You call [email protected] a VW killer?Thats like a doberman with denture's.
I give a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to anyone trying to take the VW industry forward.


----------



## veearesixxer (Jan 15, 2005)

And why is a guy that has lost his love for vw's on vortex? why dont u go on to dsm talk or something?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (dubious1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubious1* »_
how do you run msd coils w/ out standalone?

Like this:
VR6 Coil Pack Alternative
and to the Evo owner: I'm sure my car is over 400whp now (we'll find out on the 10th : crosses fingers : ) and for maybe another $400 (bigger downpipe and water/meth). Look at it this way...you paid $30k for 300hp to start with; I paid less than that for 400whp when my car came stock w/ 164whp. I'm sure it's no small feat for an Evo to push 400hp, though, I just wouldn't want to be looking over the cylinders when it does








Granted, someone dumping $8k in an Evo is going to get some sweet results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love those cars, I test drove an Evo VIII when they first came out and wanted one soooo bad but just couldn't afford the entry price.


_Modified by FMF at 11:15 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

come on guys, lets keep this thing going. Here's a little more recent picure of our setup. We are currently working on a custom top mount manifold with a t4, meth injection, stage 2 upgrade and more.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*








For new summer arrivals


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (benzivr6)*

I don't think we are on here yet...








GT4202
2.9 liter
cunningham rods
ross pistons
9.5:1 CR
custom BVH
Autotech cams
4" downpipe/exhaust
A1000 fuel pump
1000cc injectors
stock fuel tank with custom surge setup
Haltech E11
LS1 ignition coils
718 wheel @ 35 psi
[email protected] @ 33 psi
never sees pump gas, c16 only.








Once it runs 9s, we'll make 800+ wheel.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

holy ****!


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

The car has a new setup coming out soon








Old setup consisted of: 
Stock motor
C2 Headgasket 9:1 
Turbonetics TO4e 
EIP Stage 2 Chip 
Cartech FMU 
G60 Injectors 
Tial Wastegate (Gasket Leak @ dyno) 
ATP Exhaust Manifold 
ATP Downpipe 
Spearco Intercooler 
HKS SSQ BOV 
Turbo XS Manual Boost Controller 
ACT 6puck Unsprung Clutch and Pressure Plate 
Peloquin LSD 
Numbers on the Old Motor/Setup


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_The car has a new setup coming out soon










Thats some awesome numbers for 10 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

edit newer pics



























_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 12:08 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Our new top mount setup. T4 60-1 hi-fi, 3" dp/exhaust. 30# injectors(soon to be upgraded) C2 chip, water/ meth injection, forge dv, turbonetics evolution wg(re-routed).


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_Our new top mount setup. T4 60-1 hi-fi, 3" dp/exhaust. 30# injectors(soon to be upgraded) C2 chip, water/ meth injection, forge dv, turbonetics evolution wg(re-routed). 

















your valve cover is odd. where is the PCV area?? 
all these VRts are great. i just did mine yesterday. no pics yet. but it feels good.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
your valve cover is odd. where is the PCV area?? 
all these VRts are great. i just did mine yesterday. no pics yet. but it feels good.

Its a mk4 valve cover..
Tell me..How dose one become a moderator?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Its a mk4 valve cover..
Tell me..How dose one become a moderator?

yeah. i just figured that out a few minutes ago.
as for being a mod. DONT.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
as for being a mod. DONT.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*



















_Modified by MK123GTi at 3:12 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Tell me..How dose one become a moderator?

there is an oral exam, if you know what i'm saying.


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

for people with stock intake mani turned short runner, how much did it run ya to have it machined and welded?


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddgolf4* »_this is my setup









May god have mercy on your soul sir....


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_for people with stock intake mani turned short runner, how much did it run ya to have it machined and welded?

For ours, my dad did the machining and his buddy did the welding. So, around 30 bucks in materials.


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

update


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (ddgolf4)*









it's running now. i just don't have any more recent pics yet.


----------



## nelsonvr6 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_








it's running now. i just don't have any more recent pics yet.








Wow thats just gorgious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (nelsonvr6)*

bump


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

these are some really nice set-ups guys... i dont understand how you all pay for them though.







i work two jobs, go to school and i still cant even afford a "stage 1 kit" let alone piece a kit together. all of my money goes in my cars thats left over from bills and insurance. sometimes, i cant even afford groceries b/c i spent too much money on the whip














. Good thing im a chef or id starve...you guys must be some rich mo-fo's cause i honestly do not understand how people can afford this hobby. 
but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guys who can make it happen...some of us can only dream....


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

im a school teacher by trade, but the only way i could afford to put my stage 1 on was to use my bio background and get a summer research position at the University of Arizona. that allowed me to get my stuff.
i waited about 2 years to be able to do it. it'll come for you. give it time.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

my parents pay for everything...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

^^ serious ?? Me too !!








I just ask.. They say "fo sho SON ! "


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

well i work like 45 hours a week, and make decent money for my age. i still live at home so i lucked out there. however i am 21 with no money in the bank. haha just in debt. ohh well. at least i'm not spending it on crack right?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_^^ serious ?? Me too !!








I just ask.. They say "fo sho SON ! "

In fact, if the car doesn't run 9s this month, I lose my cell phone for a week... man, that would suck.


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandon12V* »_these are some really nice set-ups guys... i dont understand how you all pay for them though.







i work two jobs, go to school and i still cant even afford a "stage 1 kit" let alone piece a kit together. all of my money goes in my cars thats left over from bills and insurance. sometimes, i cant even afford groceries b/c i spent too much money on the whip














. Good thing im a chef or id starve...you guys must be some rich mo-fo's cause i honestly do not understand how people can afford this hobby. 
but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guys who can make it happen...some of us can only dream....
















I just graduated high school, made good grades all through-out, play soccer 5 days a week 75% of the year, and have been working since last summer and have been saving. I will admit I was given an advantage over most as I was given my car when I turned 16 by my parents becuase I had an arrangement with my parents that stated if I played soccer, I wouldn't have time for a job(I didn't untill this year when I did a co-op program), so they would get me a car(I got my moms old car). BUT, my soccer/grades are paying 13,000 a year of my college so in the end I guess I saved my parents money. But back to my original point, I have been working for over a year and saving my money, and once I sell my aba turbo rabbit I bought earlier this year, I will have enough money for the kinetic stg III plus a bunch of other goodies. My goal is 300 WHP, which my set-up will easily reach, but I am not cheaping out anywhere becuase this car has to last me through college then afterwords untill I can get on my feet. Sorry for the long life-story, but its all about hard work and dedication.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bryan burnick)*

Yea hardwork and a good paying job pays off..one huge plus for me was being able to fab my own parts and although i dont weld.. my girlfriends dad and brother ( machinists ..the whole basment in their home is a machcine shop ) really helps out with cutting down on the costs of things on a project like a turbo car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

you guys are very lucky! i have two jobs, work 60+ hrs EVERY week and i still cant fund this project. Why? b/c of beer, women, food, and bills. oh, and did i mention i still live my parents? yea... the 'rents lost their jobs after 30 years of commitment b/c "corporate" took over. so guess who pays the bills?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

i have had 2 of them
2000 GTI
Schimmel Performance kit
T04 (no specs can be found)
ATP manifold
Turbonetics wastegate
Greddy BOV
DTA 
made about 250whp at 9psi
1998 GTI
ATP kit with 3" DP and manifold
Tial 35mm wastegate
Greddy BOV
HKS EVC boost controller (and if anyone can find one of these in good shape please let me know)
T61 turbo 
3" exhaust with borla muffler
peloquin
eip stage 2 chip and fueling
at 15PSI it drove right on by a C5 vette and went door to door with my brothers low 12 second cutlass - never dynod it but im sure it made the 350whp mark


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

man, everyones setup is nice on here... it makes me jealous, almost everyone has a t04, and all i have is my t3/t04 running only 7 psi currently..
2000 Jetta GLX
Garrett t3/t04 57 trim
c2 8.5:1 head spacer
forge 007 dv
c2 42# program
it is intercooled
2.5" dp and exhaust
walbro 255
kinetics manifold
i have no boost controller as of right now and only have a .5 bar spring in my wastegate. I want to run 15 psi when all is said and done... i'm not sure where that will put me at all, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Jopn)*

Garrett HGP 30R Ball Bearing turbo
Cast Exhaust turbo manifold
Laser cut heat shields
Cast Aluminum Intake Manifold
Twin side mount intercoolers
Compression lowering head plates
2 OEM head gaskets
ECU Re-flash
630cc fuel injectors
Stainless Oil and Water feed lines
Blue Silicon Boost pipes (numerous)
Stainless Steel Boost pipes (numerous)
4 inch MAF
F-1 style Connecting Rod Bearings
Bosche high flow inline fuel pump
Aeromotive inline fuel filter
Autotech racing valve springs
NGK spark plugs
ARP VR6 main stud bolt kit
Momentum VR6 Phenolic intake spacer kit
Blue SAMCO hose kit
Autotech 10 Row Oil cooler
Yarrowsport pulley
VF Engineering Pendulum engine mount
VF Engineering Side engine mount
Custom 3 inch Stainlees Steel turbo back with 18 inch Magnaflow muffler and race cat
Sitting at 330whp/390wtq


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (EAD0001)*

Some really sick cars up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]@stvr6)*

so can somebody post a vrt setup using a holset hx35 or hx40 or hy35, i plan on building a turbo setup come spring, just want to see whp numbers at given boost


----------



## wertyt (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (wertyt)*

i wanta play too....
3.0L je pistons, apr everything, gt35 108 turbo, 3''exhaust, o34 efi, fuel cell, dual pumps, hidden ic pipes etc etc...sorry for the dark pics
















































built 2.8 je piston t3/t4 3'' C2 software etc


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i wanta play too....
gt35 108 turbo


Is that a 108mm exducer gt35r?








Nice corrado though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Is that a 108mm exducer gt35r?








Nice corrado though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks...
1.08 AR housing....


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
thanks...
1.08 AR housing....

Josh is a noobercorn.. its a GT35r w/ a 1.0*6* AR housing
























_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 1:49 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

1.06 VS 1.08 who cares its big


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_1.06 VS 1.08 who cares its big for a t3










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

how so?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_how so?


It's big, but it's still a t3 housing. Do you think that a 1.06 a/r t3 housing has the same flow area as a 1.06 a/r t4 housing? (If they made/make a 1.06 t4 that is...)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

oh i see what your saying..ok...


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_It's big, but it's still a t3 housing. Do you think that a 1.06 a/r t3 housing has the same flow area as a 1.06 a/r t4 housing? (If they made/make a 1.06 t4 that is...)

well, I can tell you that an .82 AR T3 GT35r is almost identical in terms of flow and response as a .68 AR T4..
The 1.06 T3 should be similar to a larger size T4.
..looking at maps it looks like a 1.06 T3 GT35r is comparable to a GT40r w/ a .85 A/R.. this really deserves a separate thread though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
back to the sick vrt setups!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

If you are comparing to a 40r (and hence divided housing), that brings up a new question. I've been told that the division in the housing is not accounted for in the ar of the housing. This means that large divided housings will have a smaller effective area than they advertise. Also, are you looking at compressor or turbine maps for your comparison? 4094 or 4088?

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
back to the sick vrt setups!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0Lilpat (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*

All the IC piping and exhaust made from scratch. Wanted to keep things hidden as much as possible.



































_Modified by 2.0Lilpat at 8:32 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (wertyt)*


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_My setup
























...and car









where would i get a set of those loop handles for my sparkplug wires?
looks like those would make it easier to remove them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
where would i get a set of those loop handles for my sparkplug wires?
looks like those would make it easier to remove them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

those are stock Mk4 12v wires.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
those are stock Mk4 12v wires.

would they fit on my '95 vr6?
the wires the same?
i would like to get those, seem so much easier to deal with


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
would they fit on my '95 vr6?
the wires the same?
i would like to get those, seem so much easier to deal with

yup, they'll work on any 12v VR, even distributor motors, just not sure if the length is different.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

there IS differnt lenghts but they fit ok.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (A2brb)*

bump for more Mk2/Mk3 setups using the stock intake manifild. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I don't really have many good pics as of yet. These pics are of when I first got it setup. Since then i've added a heat shield, downpipe wrapped, and turbo blanket for heat issues. I have also added methanol and claened up a few things like making the black intake pipe that you will see in some of the last pic.
Setup
T04S 60-1 w/.81 hotside
3" DP
ATP Mani
Custom made 3" electric exhaust dump or closed into a 2.5" TT exhaust
Custom made wastegate dump tube
Tial 38mm Wastegate
Autotech 263 Cams
C2 42# w/ Bosch/Duestcheworks Injectors
Snow Performance Meth Injection w/ Progressive Controller
Stock Compression @ 13psi
In about a week I will have my own custom made short runner with a huge a/w intercooler and a MSD setup. Hopefully bump it up to 15-16psi on stock compression.
















































Link to my Flickr Turbo Pics.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...99338/
Quick Run, 2nd to 5th @11psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9gHkM_Qtro
Short Runner Making


















_Modified by CDJetta at 7:28 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

i cant believe i never posted in this thread..
the car:








the set up:








the power:


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_i cant believe i never posted in this thread..
the car:








the set up:








the power:








How much boost and what kind of turbo?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (nino)*

on 22~24 psi, partial 93 octain and c16..its a garrett t-72 with a s trim 4 inch inlet 2.5 outlet.. .81 back housing..


_Modified by sinisterh22a at 8:51 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## 95VRT (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

The car








The motor


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (BlownGinster)*

i can't wait until my set-up is complete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Das Bar 2k4)*

The car








the bay


----------



## nino (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (HotredVR)*









425 hp c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stock block and head


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (nino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nino* »_








425 hp c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stock block and head

Baller Status


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (nino)*

Here's mine


































_Modified by KVR6turbo at 8:19 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (KVR6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KVR6turbo* »_Here's mine

I heard yours is slow


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (xpalendocious)*

ok. here is mine. i posted earlier, but didnt post pics
engine:








car








Before the FMIC


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (ibeatjettas)*

Sweet setups.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

KVR6Turbo, props on a clean setup. Schimmel does awesome work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*









t04E
atp mani
C2 shortrunner and tuning
dsr 256 cams
8.5:1 comp
Sidemount IC
devils own water/meth
3" dp and exhaust
tial 38mm wg
and some shaving


_Modified by LowNotSlow at 3:33 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## VAGWORX (Mar 19, 2007)

Just thought i would post a couple of pics of my VRT Syncro-


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (VAGWORX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGWORX* »_Just thought i would post a couple of pics of my VRT Syncro-

































Looks sharp. What valvecover is that ??


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

nice lets keep them coming. what was the guy that made 468 with c2 complete set-up


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_
Looks sharp. What valvecover is that ??

Euro Transporter I believe.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I found a better pic...


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (A2brb)*

nice keep em coming


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Das Bar 2k4)*

here is mine, lol looks a little better than this now this when i first finished it


----------



## [email protected]@stvr6 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

my buddies work in progress.....
























entire build can be followed here.
http://www.customobsessions.co...art=0


----------



## vr6gti98 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_like he said the unmetered air that is let out will cause the car to have "Rich" spikes.

i think this may be one of my problems would rich spikes happen to cause the rpms to also drop?
and here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (vr6gti98)*

here is mine


----------



## GoDeepOrGoHome (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

holy shi* i can't believe this is still going.....


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

hayes, here is what i want to trade you................ and YES, the engine cover IS SUEDE........ 
2 things you can't see in the pix : one, the methanol status light is actually in the washer sprayer hole (i will find a pic) and the IC has a scoop to feed air to it from the front grill, since the core is 100% invisible....

























































EDIT:
meth status light............








air scoop hehind the grill for the IC........










_Modified by Noobercorn at 12:53 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Noobercorn)*

absolutely beautiful!!!
love the fat 5s. engine bay is TIDY as hell!!
too bad i love my car too!!!


----------



## futuraVRT (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

Just a couple of pics of some VRT builds http://www.mmiconcepts.com


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (futuraVRT)*

















Sleeper by Sleeper's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
New europlate is "NUCKINFUTZ"


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I want one of those sleepers intake mani's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uamadman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (WAGN LOL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAGN LOL* »_ I'm currently looking for a large turbine housing because the .58 spools way too fast and I wanna save the tranny until I can put some cryo'd gears in sometime next year. 

south bend clutch will cryo your entire gearset for 40 bucks...


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (uamadman)*

Keep this going .....My VrT pics up when i return from Iraq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (G60ed777)*

Subscribed!

























http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3638609


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (MiamiVr6T)*



























_Modified by Volkswagen2NR at 2:19 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

great thread


----------



## Dubluv4lyfe (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

















392whp
gonna look and be COMPLETELY different this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Dubluv4lyfe)*

Keep it alive bump


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

83mm Je bottom end(soon to have rods)
p&p head, w/268 ABT cams
custom upper intake
TO4S .82 hot hotside
C2 42# software
custom a/w ic setup
soon to come is short runner intake, GT35R w/106 housing
and some 630's, 
made 371 whp and 383 wtq on 15 lbs.
shuld be taking her to the dyno soon to crank up the boost a little and see what se actually does,
and i have killed a cobra that runs 12.30's @ 118. and that was only on 17 ish lbs.
setup








car


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

























MSNS-E 10d2 Standalone
4Bar MapDaddy Sensor & Idle Mod
Snow Performance Water-Meth Controlled by MSNS-E 10d2
Handbuilt Engine/Sensor Harness 
Innovate Lm-1 WB
Autotech 262 cams
ATP Exhaust Manifold
ATP 3in DP
Catco 3in Catalyst
Summit resonator
Flowmaster Deltaflow 50 series
VWTurbo.de 9:1 Spacer
ARP Head, rod and main hardware
T04Z .96ar 
32x8x3 FMIC
Custom Stainless Intercooler Tubing (Achilles Fabrication!)
Tial 35mm wg
Greddy Type-S bov diverting
Aubuchon Hardware MBC
60lbs Siemens Deka Injectors
New Dimensions 8mm pw
Autolite 3923 gapped .024
Clutchnet 6puck Sprung
Peloquin lsd (in the tranny I broke and replaced in Jan '08)
160 degree fan & thermo
Air Conditioning
Cruise Control
Factory Gauges & MFA
Manual steering rack
Removed Smog Pump
more... but you get the picture.
Runs good, but I'll need to refresh the block sooner rather than later.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_
Air Conditioning


all that work to install it and you go and move to Colorado.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*









Built motor
balanced bottom end
valve springs about to go in
at the moment basically stage 2 kinetic kit
Haltech E6X standalone
Tial blow off valve
Soon to have a 4082 .68/.70ar
bigger injectors(to run e85)
SRI
bigger intercooler


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 12:48 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 12:53 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (Volkswagen2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen2NR* »_









Nice to see another car with a legacy hood scoop. Looks nice on the mkIV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (VAGWORX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

Peloquin LSD
Spec stage 3+ /w stock flywheel
Area 51 motorsports intake mani
Pag Parts turbo manifold
Raceware headstud kit
Precision 600HP Intercooler
Steward warner boost gauge 
Innovate Air/Fuel Ratio Gauge
Steward warner Oil temp 
Steward warner EGT
GT3582R T4
C2 630cc Fueling kit
C2 Head Spacer - 8.5:1
Custom catch can
Greddy Pro B spec 2 Boost controller
38mm Tial WG (.5 bar)
Greddy Type RS w Recirc
Full custom Borla SS exhaust
Raxles race axles(passenger and drivers side)
RaceLogic Traction Control


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

a virgin vrt pic.... still fresh in my garage


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*

Just put it back on the road after the winter season....the bay is filthy.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (seL)*

Nice! I really like that A/W setup. I've think I've maybe seen one other similar to that


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (turboit)*


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Can I get a show of hands for people with their own custom setups using C2 software?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

built and fabricated all of mine in our garage... i'm using an obdI chip from c2 for now. pic on bottom of last page for reference.


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

My setup on page 7 is c2 30lb software. Everything else was pieced together. Im swithing to 42lb software right now.


----------



## mk2golfvr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*

i got a question for all the 12v guys running stock rods and have broke them. what was the power you where putting out and what broke, like rod bolts or spun bearings? thanks guys


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (mk2golfvr6)*

stumbled on this thread, thought I'd throw my old setup in my corrado on here.
SDS EM4F
2.9 VR6
JE 9:1 pistons
Pauter Rods
JRC Ported Head
Supertech Valves/ HD Springs
Mocal Oil Cooler
1600 CC injectors
ATP Manifold
PT74GTQ Turbo
Treadstone Intercooler
Tial Wastegate
Tial BOV
Full 3" Exhaust
Aeromotive Fuel System
Tuned by Lugnuts (he's the man)
617hp on c16 @ 20psi


----------



## sick50racing (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (2008cc)Help with stage 3*

I am looking to step up to the next level and am wondering what I need?. Here is my set up:
-custom turbo kit from C&M perfromance
- t04 turbo
- intercooler with custom piping
- tial wastegate
- tial blow off valve
- 310 injectors
- external fuel pump
- 5 angle valve job
- peliquen
- act 6 puck clutch
- lightened flywheel
- 2.5 inch exhaust
What is the max psi I can run?. I beleive its around 7 pounds right now. Do I need a spacer before I boost more and if so what else do I need?. Bigger injectors?, New software?. Any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

back on topic please.....


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (2008cc)Help with stage 3 (sick50racing)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

-1990's turbonetics ~t67 sized BB turbo with .57 A/R split T4 hotside
-Some really old cast turbo mani
-Audi 5-cyl wastegate (moved to clear TB)
-Bosch 710 N bpv
-8.5:1 spacer
-"Ebay special" IC piping
-unknown top-bottom intercooler with same-side inlet/outlet
-C2 42lb software, green-tops, 4" MAF
-Walbro 255LPH HP
I wish i had:
-SRI
-stage 4 clutch(can only do about 12psi with stock clutch)
-B2 audi chassis to put the motor in using 034 goodies


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (apavlov)*

























my gt42 powered vr6 daily driver








_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:22 AM 9-30-2008_

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:24 AM 9-30-2008_


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 8:42 AM 9-30-2008_


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

Good stuff!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (DUBZENTRUM.COM)*

still tuning it a bit and adding the final pieces.









































































build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (seL)*

Here is mine..


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (92gtikid)*


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

any better angles jackiemoon? I like the new plumbing way better, especialyl with the mk4 valve cover.


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

i actually didnt have any but im pretty bored right now so i walked out to the garage for a quick pic


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

that remote mount setup is going to sound sick!
JackieMoon, is that the GM coilpack? did you make your own brackets for that or is there a place that sells them?


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

its an accell coilpack
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
and pete from sleepers made the bracket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_









Haha, gotta love using the raintray as a heat shield http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

This is my set-up. she still needs a lot of work. I dynoed 357hp with 390tq with my old T-3/T-4. I upgraded to a GT35R.
















Full 97 passat OBD-2 hardness and ECU, GT35R turbo, TIAL Wastegate, frontmount intercooler, Forge BOV,with C2 Motorsport 42" software, Shimmel shortrunner intake, 8.5 head spacer, turn2 engine mounts, 3' inch downpipe, 3' inch custum borla pro-x exhaust, 160' thermostat, 160' Eurosport cooling fan switch, B&M short shifter, diesel geeks side to side shortner, VF eng. trans mount, Auto-tech lighter flywheel, spec stage 2 clutch.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (GoDeepOrGoHome)*

2009 bump


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups (benzivr6)*

Sorting a couple things and then off to the Dyno. Shooting for max setting 25psi - Peloquin first.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Eip exhaust manifold
Turbonetics T4
2.5" IC piping
corrado 2.9 intake manifold
Homemade boostcontroller
26 x 12 x 3 fmic


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

crappy phone pics. I need to take some better ones.

























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_
still tuning it a bit and adding the final pieces.









i sent you a IM


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Great thread!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep them coming


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (JackieMoon)*









Nice. What did you paint this with?.


----------



## ginsterVRT (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (seL)*


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (ginsterVRT)*

i'll play. these are a bit out of date, as i've been running the C2 pro maf setup for a few months.
http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx








































Engine specs look like so:
OBD1 Passat 2.8L VR6 converted to OBD2
MMP 8.5:1 head spacer
MMP turbo manifold
MMP short runner intake manifold
Pauter rods
ARP head studs
DRC stage1 short runner VR6 cams
Garrett GT 35/40R .82 exhaust housing
MMP stainless charge piping
MMP 4inch MAF and Intake
MMP stainless 3” downpipe
Garret intercooler core
Eurosport external oil cooler
MK3 radiator 
MMP Phenolic spacer
Snow Performance MAF meth injection system
Techline Turbo X coating on all high heat components
Tial 44mm Wastegate
Turbosmart Plumb Back 38mm DV
C2 630cc ProMaf setup 
Eurospec adjustable FPR
MK4 fuel rail
60 lb injectors



_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 12:42 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAROWDYAUDI* »_
still tuning it a bit and adding the final pieces.









































































build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3158428


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

This is back in February when it was being installed........

































_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_snapped these with the phone after droppin off the filter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

nice setup, c2 sri ?


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (2.0Lilpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0Lilpat* »_All the IC piping and exhaust made from scratch. Wanted to keep things hidden as much as possible.











Love it, good job there bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

My car is torn up right now, motor is out:

Manifold is bolted up. Manifold has been completely port-matched. Ports are massive ... 


































This is how my car was at the end of last season:










Changes over the Winter:
Intake Manifold
IE SurgeTank
Changing turbo from pictured T60-1 to GT40


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

FalmouthMK5 said:


> This is how my car was at the end of last season:


Pro-Maf right? Does it runs correctly with that Tial 50mm? I've been debating, a DV is "better", but a bov would simplify my piping quite a bit.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Mathdiesel said:


> Pro-Maf right? Does it runs correctly with that Tial 50mm? I've been debating, a DV is "better", but a bov would simplify my piping quite a bit.


Yup, 630 with Pro.MAF

It would definitely run more smoothly if it were recirc. That being said, I wanted the cleaner/easier setup the BOV provided.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Heres mine not yet completed though :thumbup:


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Custom*


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Love this thread:thumbup:


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Reserving my spot. Car will be on the road before the end of the spring. 
Build started with a 24v 2.8L BDF Block and an R32 Head. Going into a 02 Jetta 6 speed trans with peloquin. 

















2.9L 8:5:1comp 82mm JE pistons (ceramic coated dome and skirt) 
Int Eng rifle drilled rods 
ARP Billet Mains 
Blueprinted and Balanced Rotating Assembly 
Knife-edged, lightened, and balanced crank 
Ceramic Coated bearings (main + rod) 





































R32 Head with stock valves. 
Port n Polish 
3 angle valve job 
034 motorsports dual spring kit with titanium retainers. 
TT 264/260 cams 

Turbo is a T4 Garret GT3582R with Precision Covers in a 0.68AR 
Pag Parts Manifold n Downpipe with Swain Tech coating 
Area 51 intake Manifold 
80mm Hemi TB 



















Just finishing the motor up now.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The white lightening coated seems to really help on my 1.8t setup, cheers.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

That is going to be one fast vr when its all done and running. really nice setup. 
:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haven't been on in a while... But found this thread and it makes me 

let's keep this going! I see this as a great resource for building custom setups :thumbup:
I'd like to share mine. 
This is some custom mk3 ish I put together using:

c2 440cc software
precision turbo
wavetrac diff
Stock intake manifold
Lots of powdercoating
2.9l
ARP Rod bolts and Head studs
8.5:1 spacer
AT 262's
7lb flywheel
Clutchnet 6puck w/red pp (destroyed)
WOT-BOX w both programs
Hallman mbc
3" downpipe and turn down test pipe (TIG'd by me)

New for 2011:
More powdercoating!
More ARP goods
TiAL MVS
TiAL QR
c2 pro-maf
DRC 268's
Clutchnet 4puck (worth a try for $40, lol)
Snow water/meth
and hopefully a full exhaust!


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

It's getting warmer fast.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

tons of mods lol... Love it will post more pics when I am finished.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Sent from my Devour using Tapatalk


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Good thread revival... I went ahead and fixed my old pics a few pages back. Let's see some new ones!:thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

some really nice builds here :thumbup:

heres mine









precision sc61 .63
c2 8.5:1 spacer
schimmel intake and atp exhaust/dp
3" mbs exhaust
United Motorsports 42lbs software -- Genesis 415cc injectors
Aeromotive adjustable fpr 3.5bar
Pwr intercooler with 2.5" piping
Spal dual 12" fans with spal pwm controller
Atp heatshield and Dei titanium dp wrap
B&M oil cooler
Autotech 10mm wires
Currently running 15psi

soon to be:
devils own meth
battery relocated
deleted ps and abs


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

solid build dude. lsd?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Updated from my post a few up. Replaced the Kinetic turbo with a SC6262 over the weekend. I need a short runner bad.... getting cramped in here.

2.9
82mm Wiseco 9:1 pistons
R32 rods
ARP mains/rods/headstuds
Mk4 headgasket
Kinetic manifold
Precision 6262 Billet, .82 A/R T3
Custom front mount
C2 OBD1 36# 

Currently dealing with a stuck wastegate/missing valve seat.... only made 3-4 pounds of boost on the Kinetic turbo, but I thought nothing of it since the compressor wheel was chewed up, but it struggles to make 1 pound with the 6262. 

Old vs New









Tight squeeze


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Pretty similar to one of mine...
Pretty cramped also, (might be a repost, can't be bothered to look back at previous pages) :thumbup:


-PTE 67/65
-PT 46mm wastegate
-Kinetic manifold
-4" intake
-3.5" turboback
-SP 3.0L bottom end
-HD springs, retainers, 262 cams, TDI lifters, etc
-Serab 19 row coiler
-02j swap
-Peloquin
-Southbend clutch
-Clutchnet PP (red)
-LW Flywheel
-DSS axles
-Willwood 4 piston brake kit, SS lines, drilled and slotted R32 rotors
-Deka 630 injectors
-C2 software
-Wallbro inline
-Adj FPR
-Sport Comp series
-Several other waste of money "mods" that I can't remember


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Had a few setups already but this is my latest


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

This is LowLife's '98 DE that I built with the help of the owner, Mark, and my fabricator Jeff 
:beer:


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

The car










The setup:

12v VR6 bored to 2.9 (only 10,000 miles since the build)
JE 8.8:1 forged pistons
4340 chromoly rods
Cyro treated and balanced crankshaft
Port, polished and milled head
C2 headgasket spacer
Ferrea valves
Supertech titanium valve springs and retainers
ARP head bolts
Precision 6265 ball bearing turbo
EIP intercooler
Custom turbo piping and heatshield by J3 motorsports
C2 intake manifold
C2 tuned ECU
630cc injectors
Walbro fuelpump
Tial Wastegate
Greddy Type RS blowoff valve and Profec II boost controller
VF Engineering motor mounts
EIP gear selector lever
Peloquin LSD
APT lower pinion girdle

:wave:


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

stock block
schimmel headspacer/ arp headstuds
rebuilt P&P head w/ 3angle valve job
precision 6262 T4 ar.68
ATP exhaust mani
Tial wategate with dump tube
3.5" SS vband DP with 3" SS exhaust
custom short runner
034 fuel rail
630cc siemen injectors
aeromotive fpr
78mm 3" throttle body
tial BOV
mishimoto front mount
eurospec oil cooler
megasquirt MSII v3.0
msd coils
devils own water/meth 
rebuilt trans w/ quaife LS arp hardware
eurospec lightened flywheel
spec stage 3 clutch


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

mine has never ran turbo'd yet but i will share, hope to have it running in a week , this is my first 6 cylinder car and the biggest turbo ive had to date can you guys give me an idea how its gonna pull? i cannot wait 










SETUP:
95 GLX swapped to OBD2 
100% stock engine, bottom end 90k miles uncracked, rebuilt stock head 
8.5 Headspacer and ARP head studs 
ATP mani and precision 6262 T4 ar .68
3" turbo back to magnaflow straight through muffler 
tial 38mm routed back into the DP
Juan SRI 
c2 Pro maf 630cc obd2
Ebay dual greddy knock off BOV's
Cooling mist meth injection
Kinetic FMIC
dual walbro 255 with a surge tank and aeromotive FPR


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Optiks,

You have a similar build to mine (6265 t4 .81) :thumbup:
All I can say is, it's going to F'KING RIP!! haha these turbos are responsive and make great power. SRI will kill your spool up. Expect full boost around 4,600-4,800 rpm 
I destroyed 3rd gear at 22psi today...trani problems are a must with these turbos lol


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

VR6 24V 4motion:

PT6265
pagparts mani
C2 SRI
630cc siemens
6psi
C2 24V spacer 9.0:1 raceware bolts
oem MAF
C2 FMIC
C2 R32 3" DP
Tial 38 WG
forge 40 DV
custom software from David

for the moment that's only for running in
313hp 400nm approx

wait for bigger MAF, and more pressure then will go for 450awhp to keep a long life setup.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

R32Smoker said:


>


ive gotta ask...ive seen several people run the piping like you did. after the pipe goes up and over the turbo and back down, where does it go from there? is there a good place to run it without getting too close to the pulleys/fender liner?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

mike minnillo said:


> ive gotta ask...ive seen several people run the piping like you did. after the pipe goes up and over the turbo and back down, where does it go from there? is there a good place to run it without getting too close to the pulleys/fender liner?


Being it's a mkiv it can go right outside the splash panel next to the pulleys. That's where the factory boost piping is run for the 1.8t cars so there's space there to run the piping on mkiv VRTs. 

That's how mine is run as well.

There's even a stud on the frame to mount the pipe on with a welded tab.
I don't have the splash guard in there right now, but there's enough room for it to be in there exactly like OEM.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2759/4267415555_6eb804b66a_z.jpg?zz=1

You can see where it mounts here, and then it just goes straight upwards to the turbo.









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2739/4268161686_974d57a22d_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

Finally getting to the final stages of mine. I need to get the BOV on and paint the tubing


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

that helps a ton! thanks! im trying to get ideas to clean up this mess.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> that helps a ton! thanks! im trying to get ideas to clean up this mess.


I'll try to get some pics to see if it can provide you with additional ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Being it's a mkiv it can go right outside the splash panel next to the pulleys. That's where the factory boost piping is run for the 1.8t cars so there's space there to run the piping on mkiv VRTs.
> 
> That's how mine is run as well.
> 
> ...


when running this pipe, was it necessary to get rid of the secondary radiator that sits down behind the passenger side grill?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah any time you are routing pipe thru passenger side its best to remove that AUx Rad and your washer reservoir can be moved to the driver side, this makes it possible to go over the top (keeping temps down a little more than hugging block or dp) or around the bottom if see fit!... all batteries should be in the back. To gain added space and make things a little cooler... 

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0099

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0112

These guys make it pretty simple... 

In the process of cutting and running my IC piping now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> when running this pipe, was it necessary to get rid of the secondary radiator that sits down behind the passenger side grill?


Not necessary.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Not necessary.


x2

I didn't remove any parts to route the piping...however I don't think that the 24v even has an aux radiator down there, or at the very least Ijust didn't even notice it when I was installing everything.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> x2
> 
> I didn't remove any parts to route the piping...


I run mine inboard of the aux rad (have had 2 different setups that run in the same area) and clearance is not an issue whatsoever. Keep the routing close to your pulleys and it is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> Yeah any time you are routing pipe thru passenger side its best to remove that AUx Rad and your washer reservoir can be moved to the driver side, this makes it possible to go over the top (keeping temps down a little more than hugging block or dp) or around the bottom if see fit!... all batteries should be in the back. To gain added space and make things a little cooler...
> 
> http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=0099
> 
> ...



im not sure if ill get rid of that rad or just work around it. those kits from verdict are retarded expensive. 150 for 2 small billet pipes? 550 for a battery box and some wires? no thanks. i can do both of those for much much much cheaper. 

i appreciate all the help you guys are giving. hopefully ill have the car up and running within a week or so and can have pics to share!


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

got mine pretty well buttoned up over the weekend


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

What are your numbers in that dizzy turbo set?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Couple changes to one of mine.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thats a crazy intake manifold, your design? I like it.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes Sir, works pretty damn good too. Not a slug off boost and has a great pull up top. When I designed it I did not consider the fuel rail properly though so the fuel rail is modded to match the contour of the intake (notice the FPR sits lower than typical).


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I see that now, very cool. Its actually pretty bad a double s. Oh, did you use flux core to weld your WG port? How has it held up in terms of cracking?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I see that now, very cool. Its actually pretty bad a double s. Oh, did you use flux core to weld your WG port? How has it held up in terms of cracking?



I had my buddy weld the manifold. No cracking and over a yr with that port but I don't drive this car other than weekends. I was not there when he welded the wastegate port (he did it late at night). The issue with some of the log manifolds (that vent on a single runner) I have noticed is that if you have a pretty decent flowing system 3.5" or bigger, cams etc the WG seems to have problems maintaining


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Good info, thanks! I am about to attempt similar boost levels with my new setup, so this might come in handy. I welded a cast iron manifold on time with self shielding flux core and it held for as long as I owned the car. Good to know it will survive the heat of a turbo, assuming your buddy used flux core.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Figured I'd whore my setup a bit. Almost done now, but I didn't take any recent shots. heres some older stuff:

94 Corrado:
Holset hx52 (billet wheel) 11cm hotside with t4 flange welded in place of the weird Volvo flange
twinscroll manifold with dual 38mm wg's (redcirc'd)
630 promaf setup
Precision 1000hp awic core
02m 6 spd trans
Lots of fab work and time


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Oh, I likey.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Oh, I likey.


 X2. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

isault said:


> What are your numbers in that dizzy turbo set?


 Not sure just finished it the beginning of the month and havent had it dynoed yet


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. Hopefully ill get some finished pics up one of these days :thumbup:


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm loving those most recent corrado setups. :thumbup:


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

completely stock engine
megasquirt 2 extra code v3 board
precision 6262 .68 t4
precision 46mm wastegate
precision 600hp intercooler


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

kyle_b said:


> completely stock engine
> megasquirt 2 extra code v3 board
> precision 6262 .68 t4
> precision 46mm wastegate
> precision 600hp intercooler


What kind of exhaust manifold are you running?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> X2. Very nice. :thumbup:


Gotta love it. HUGE Holset :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Updated mine a bit. Threw it together (literally) and drove 2300 miles cross country in 3 days last week. Going to replace the turbo to intercooler silicone with metal eventually. 

Garrett T04Z, .96ar
MSNS1-E, V3 HR
A1000, 60lbs injectors
1200hp awic, bosch pump
Schimmel sri
Autotech 262
Blah blah blah
Arp hardware
Vwturbo.de 9:1 spacer


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Lots of win in this thread.:thumbup: I'll post mine up one I get the IC on this week.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I get the IC on this week.


What size etc you going with?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What size etc you going with?


http://www.cxracing.com/mm5/merchan...=CXR&Product_Code=IC0037&Category_Code=IC25CO
I am running this so there is no bumper cutting. Seems to do the job @ 18 psi on the ol t3/4 60 trim. My car is running flawless btw, the 42# tune is a bad mamajama. I will post some pics of the things I did to make the MAF happy. Seems to be working. Idle fuel trim is sitting + or - 2%, never been that good.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Here is mine, though it is having some issues.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Here is mine, though it is having some issues.


Wussup, thought you had it running right, new coil and all?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Compressor surge like a mofo, thought I had a bad DV or a boost leak. Got to check some stuff, but I am pretty sure I am running into the issue we talked about above with this style manni. It will surge anything over 15 psi, does not effect power really, just erratic boost reading + or - 1 or 2 psi and the turbo sounds like a jet engine spooling.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Got a few things for you to try. Will PM you a bit later.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Got a few things for you to try. Will PM you a bit later.


I got a thread about in the FI section, TIA for the help.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

falmouthmk5 That looks exactly like mine but the cleaned up better version :beer::beer:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Stock internals
T3/T4 60 trim
C2 42# Software
8.5:1 Head spacer
ARP Studs
SX FPR 
Walbro 255 pump
Schimmel Manifold
Schimmel A/W I.C.
HKS BoV w/recirc
AVCR Boost Controller
LC1 Wideband
Peloquin LSD brand new factory o2a (not installed yet)
No dyno yet, I'm hoping for 350ish WHP


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

^^^car and setup looks very clean:thumbup:


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

mine in the works


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I'll update my pics since I'm up and running....

Setup recap:

T4 twin scroll turbo manifold
(2) 38mm TiAL MVS wastegates
Tial Q BOV
0.84 T4 twin scroll GT35R/P-trim
42mm CCH BVH
Schrick 268s
Stock short block - stock compression
CCM O2A with Peloquin & tdi fifth gear
Custom runner compensated intake manifold
SDS EM4-6F / 630cc injectors
...etc.

Only running ~6 psi non-intercooled right now while I tune, but it's still runs pretty hard. I'm building an intercooler for the car and have a boost controller on the way, can't wait to turn it up a bit. I've also got an IE surge tank and some fuel system parts that I'll throw on when I switch over to e85 :thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

leebro61 said:


> I'll update my pics since I'm up and running....
> 
> Setup recap:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
Tell Jesse I said when you see him next. Good stuff as always.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Looking sick Leebro :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Hey Leebro, how well do those push lock fittings work? Any idea how much heat they can take? Looks really clean.:thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Hey Leebro, how well do those push lock fittings work? Any idea how much heat they can take? Looks really clean.:thumbup:


The push locks work great... but they don't handle the heat very well. I think they are only rated to ~2-300 F or so. I ran them for a few pulls to see how they would hold up and this was the result. Note that the line didn't fail, it just got super soft.










For me, they are only temporary as I'll be adding a boost controller soon and redoing the lines. Since the picture I've replaced the line and add some heat sleeves for the lines, and they've been okay since.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Damn, I was thinking down the road maybe switching to metal lines. That's scary right there, though some sort of protection should work.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

In honor of dropping in my built motor, here is a few engine pics of the ongoing project. 









































































































Motor is a built 24valve VR: 
8:5:1 82mm JE pistons 
Integrated Engineering Rods 
Stock Crank: knife-edged and fully balanced rotating assembly 
ARP Billet Main Caps and all hardware 

Toureg/R32 Cylinder Head w/ p&p 
stock valves w/ 5 angle valve job 
034 titanium retainers and dual springs 
TT 264/260 cams 
R fuel rail w/ 550cc injectors 
80mm TB 
AWIC 
C2 custom software revving to 8200rpm 
Pag Parts manifold + downpipe 
GT3582R T4 0.68AR w/Precision Covers


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^ boner achieved


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

leebro61 said:


>


 notched valve cover for piping is beyond badass.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Mathew... said:


> ^^^ boner achieved


 x2


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

kingslinky said:


> I'm loving those most recent corrado setups. :thumbup:


 Anyone have more info on this install ? 
I have the PWR like this to go into my Mk2 VR6T.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

RAZZOR said:


> Anyone have more info on this install ?
> I have the PWR like this to go into my Mk2 VR6T.


 Verdict motorsports did the build i believe


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Going in..


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Mine changed quite a bit so new post:










MS2-Extra 3.1.1 Standalone
4Bar MapDaddy Sensor & Idle Mod
Innovate Lm-1 WB
A1000 pump/reg 
Aluminum fuel lines (-10AN in, -06AN out)
Schimmel intake mani
1000hp rated awic w/ bosch pump
Autotech 262 cams
ATP turbo mani/dp
Full exhaust w/cat, 3"
VWTurbo.de 9:1 Spacer
ARP Head, rod and main hardware
Garrett T04Z .96ar
Tial 35mm wg, dumped
Aubuchon Hardware MBC
60lbs Siemens Deka Injectors
Autolite 3923 gapped .024

Feel free to PM me with questions.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Going in..


Was to tired lastnight to write up the list....

C2 Pro-MAF w/ 630cc.
Garrett T67 .76a/r
9:1 spacer
ARP studs down low
2.5" DP (Changing soon)
2.5" custom DP back w/ Magaflow
Tial WG, Forge BOV
MigFab SRI & Fuel rail
CM FX400 clutch w/ Alu. FW

I'll list more as it gets done. I'm loving the motivation you guys are giving me. I cannot wait till my baby is running.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

PWR makes some awesome AWICs.
Too bad I'm not really looking to spend $600 for the perfect size


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i can finally post in this thread, started with a stock auto glx last september. Not anywhere near finished but running and plated for the road 









PTE 6262 63 ar turbine housing 
C2 630cc promaf, 2 walbro 255s in a surge tank. MigFab fuel rail.
ATP and Juan Manis 
8.5 head spacer and arp head studs 
homemade 3 inch turbo back with magnaflow muffler 
Kinetic FMIC

Running 8 psi right now on the stock clutch and trans, I have a wavetrac and a clutchnet red and meth kit to put in asap.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

optiks said:


> i can finally post in this thread, started with a stock auto glx last september. Not anywhere near finished but running and plated for the road
> 
> PTE 6262 63 ar turbine housing
> C2 630cc promaf, 2 walbro 255s in a surge tank. MigFab fuel rail.
> ...


Don't forget to heat wrap the heater hose above the DP. Looks like it will be a bunch of fun.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Mikko_N (Nov 22, 2007)

DTA S80 standalone
Kinetic exhaust mani +turbo +Tial 38mm wastegate (with dumptube) (only things that are in use from kinetic stage 1, that I bought back in 2006)
8.5:1 wössner 82mm pistons
mk4 12v headgasket
H-rods
ARP studs/bolts (head and down)
3" DP +exhaust with 3" metallic cat
SRI & 440cc injectors (in sequential)
coil/plug in (sequential)
Bailey bov (2 piston type)
2 litre reservoir tank and big fuelpump in the back


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

running @ 9.5/10psi daily car drives like a dream, this is how vr's should of came stock

going to be thermal painting the intake & exhaust manifolds black and paint and wrap the downpipe changing the couplings to black aswell and a custom oil cooler setup:thumbup:

Parts List:

Garret T04E turbo. 4" inlet .70 compressor w/ T4 .58 turbine
schrick 268 cams
ATPclone turbo manifold
C2 9:1 CR Headspacer
ARP head studs
C2 42# Race Software and injectors
255lph Walbro inline fuel pump
AEM wideband
38mm WG w/ open dump
Forge SPLTR hybrid DV
hallman mbc
ATP 3" DP, stock cat modified to mate to the dp and autotech cat-back = quiet as stock exhaust
newsouth intake manifold power gasket
mishimoto black intercooler
MSD ignition coil setup w/ autotech 10mm wires
NGK iridium plugs
BFI stage 2 Engine and trans mounts
O2a trans brace
solid subframe bushings
autotech 7lb lw flywheel
no a/c or p/s
stock clutch and diff for now.......

http://youtu.be/W7xeZL4i0J8


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my new/used setup


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Wow, 5 yrs on this thread without getting shut down. Pretty awesome. Here's mine to add to the collection:

1995 GTi VR6
Holset HX35 12cm turbine housing
Stock, original bottom end
Stock, original head, stock cams
8.5:1 C2 SS Head Spacer
Clutchnet Stage 2 Disc and PP
OEM Sachs Flywheel
o2a tranny with o2j gearstack, Peloquin diff, ARP bolts
Bosch 440 CC Injectors
OEM pump
ebay manifold
CX racing front mount
custom piping
MegaSquirt1 v3.57 standalone


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

obdONE said:


> Wow, 5 yrs on this thread without getting shut down. Pretty awesome. Here's mine to add to the collection:
> 
> 1995 GTi VR6
> Holset HX35 12cm turbine housing
> ...


love it :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

For all looking for sri manifold,contact me.Its me made it for capz and PjS860ct


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Will update finished project soon...


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

just got it on the road 2 weeks ago, still have a lot of work planned.


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

sleepin gti said:


> love it :thumbup: :beer:


X2 clean ass set up.. great job


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


>


My favorite :heart: You could get some Insultherm Ultraflexx Pro sleeving for the fuel lines. it would match your engine perfectly.








Roll in the middle


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!




Capt.Dreadz said:


> My favorite :heart: You could get some Insultherm Ultraflexx Pro sleeving for the fuel lines. it would match your engine perfectly.


YES! where do I get this from? I was thinking of wrapping the plug wires in something like that too. Can you send me a link?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Or you could let us all in on the secret! :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

wabbitGTl said:


> Or you could let us all in on the secret! :beer:


 What secret? He has gotten the info he needed. If anybody needs a roll, hit up TechFlex. I mentioned this in my thread below this one


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> What secret? He has gotten the info he needed. If anybody needs a roll, hit up TechFlex. I mentioned this in my thread below this one


not really a secret i guess


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hx35w
440cc
SRI
Walboro 255
9-1 compression

Dyno was at 16 psi but waiting on wastegate spring for 22 psi!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Another well working Holset. :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

2.5inch downpipe? I'd get a EBC instead of the 22psi spring, it'l help spool a lot.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Motor fully built by Bill Schimmel 
Air to water intercooler setup
Short runner intake
full head multi angle valve job etc
Schrick cams
Mocal oil cooler
Transmission is fully built by IPTransmission 
High stall torque coverter
Trans cooler
LSD
Custom made axles
Fueling
Aeromotive A1000 pump filter
Injector Dynamics 1000cc Fuel Injectors
Garrett gt40r
4" down pipe wide open
Boost per gear set up as follows 1st gear 18lbs 2nd gear 22lbs 3rd gear 28lbs 4th 28lbs
Standalone unit is the Vems/Lugtronic Plug and Play by Kevin


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

scrapper said:


> Motor fully built by Bill Schimmel
> Air to water intercooler setup
> Short runner intake
> full head multi angle valve job etc
> ...


this things gnarly, when do you see full boost in 3rd? and i wouldnt mind seein dyno sheets if ya have some:laugh: and dont mind showing lol...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I wanna see a video of that thing. You went from Autotragic to Automagic :thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

sleepin gti said:


> this things gnarly, when do you see full boost in 3rd? and i wouldnt mind seein dyno sheets if ya have some:laugh: and dont mind showing lol...


Not sure when I see full boost cuz there is no boost gauges.  I haven't even hooked up the lap top to see what's in there yet cuz I don't have the proper plug to do so. The car is completely stock on the inside with all it's glory. But if you are cruising at 30-35 mph range and floor it just right the tires just spin to 50mph plus ..I think it was.. and keeps pulling strong. Hmm dont pay attention much. I'm still getting to know the car cuz I just had the standalone put in. Today I did mess with the high stall torque converter. Like break gas to 4grand and launch for the first time and that was fun with tire spins. I need slicks! 
I haven't done the dyno yet. I do hope to do so some time by the end of the year. I'm trying to modify my shifting points so that I can go higher in the rpms first.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I wanna see a video of that thing. You went from Autotragic to Automagic :thumbup:


:thumbup: soon


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm building my wife an mk2 VR this winter and being that she doesn't drive stick, i'm gonna build it with an auto. She wants it turbo'd. After showing her your car & telling her a few inflated prices, she decided to that her APR stage 1 Audi Allroad 2.7T will have to satisfy her turbo needs


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm building my wife an mk2 VR this winter and being that she doesn't drive stick, i'm gonna build it with an auto. She wants it turbo'd. After showing her your car & telling her a few inflated prices, she decided to that her APR stage 1 Audi Allroad 2.7T will have to satisfy her turbo needs


Hellz yes  I like the allroad :thumbup: That's a perfect mom bomb sleeper!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

scrapper said:


> Hellz yes  I like the allroad :thumbup: That's a perfect mom bomb sleeper!:thumbup:


I did to until i got it. One problem after another :facepalm: factory air suspension can suck my balls right now.

On the plus, it has plenty of upgrade for it including an upgraded Tip tranny. And it shares the same engine as the old S4's & they do come in 6 speed....Sleeper....yes...fast...most definitely. Allroad APR stage 1 & a pair of forge diverters gives it a solid 300hp/300ft.lbs.

Wose thing Audi could've done was adding air suspension. Bags alone cost me $2200. Comp. pump $350...Shocks..$1500...Electric valve block..$500...Level control Unit...$400...:banghead:..Oh..AR's are notoriously know for eating up tires. I spent $450 for a set of Falkens & $100 for an alignment & 1.5 months later, they're all bald 










This is why i'm building her a mk2 VR. The MK2 will take over daily duties while the AR will be on family outting duties. I can't afford the daily maintenance.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Capt.Dreadz*


> :facepalm:factory air suspension can suck my balls right now.


Haaa:laugh:
Thats a lot of money to shovel over. Geeesh! Sorry to hear that mess. I know to stay away from Allroads.
MK2 sounds like fun :thumbup::beer: I always wanted a Golf or 2 door Jetta.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ern79 said:


>


Shouldn't you be making more then that? What's your full setup if you don't me asking...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

2.5" downpipe is holding him back from the picture on the top of the page


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> 2.5" downpipe is holding him back from the picture on the top of the page


I currently have a 2.5  Once i get it up & running, i'm gonna buy a 3". 

So is it right to assume that with a 3" @ the same boost will be around 400whp?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

That's entirely dependent upon a hundred other factors.... turbo, intake, intercooler, motor, exhaust, tune, etc. etc.


300whp @ 16 pounds does seem low, regardless of the 2.5" downpipe.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

on my last setup... 15-16psi spring stock 2.8 with 9:1 spacer, PT 61 with .69 t4 housing (NO intake filter), 3" dp with 2.5" exhaust, email tune from Kevin and it did 350whp 385wtq... 50 hp and tq more with the cutout open


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

djsheijkdfj said:


> 300whp @ 16 pounds does seem low, regardless of the 2.5" downpipe.


Thats what i was saying. With the setup he listed, shouldn't he be in the 350hp range. I'm not familiar with Holset turbo's so i dunno what the spec are for that turbo.

Only reason i ask is that i'm trying to gauge how much hp am i gonna have when i'm done with my setup.
(C2 Stage 4 630, Pro MAF, SRI, T67 70/82a/r T3 P Trim, Stock 12v 9:1 spacer)


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

It takes more boost to get into the efficiency range on a holset on a vr. Remember these turbos are made for 5.9L cummins tq monsters. They'll eat 30 psi for breakfast and sing at 35-40psi. At around 12-15, I made 308whp with a massively slipping stock clutch...

I will be hitting the dyno in the next couple of weeks to shake down my tune. I now have a clutchnet and an electronic boost controller. I'm thinking I'll be limited to 18psi on the stock pump, but eventually would like to be around 21 in 5th gear. I'm expecting to obliterate 350whp at 18psi


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

obdONE said:


> I'm thinking I'll be limited to 18psi on the stock pump, but eventually would like to be around 21 in 5th gear. I'm expecting to obliterate 350whp at 18psi


hopefully you still have fuel at the rail with no inline pump to help push the fuel to the injectors @18-21psi...


----------



## Jet-Jet (Nov 3, 2005)

This thread is awesome guys. Goin to help me on my own vrt build:thumbup:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

once i stop seeing leaks i will post pics... my serab is a little beech drip drip...


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Shouldn't you be making more then that? What's your full setup if you don't me asking...


I thought the same thing! But I guess it's pretty normal since another holset guy on here is making same power at same boost but with standalone.
I have a 3 inch dump, and usp chip, 440 cc injectors with a walboro 255, hx35w unported(room for improvement) and a ****ty SRI. Other than that, it's stock lol 

Also, if you think about it, those holset turbos are set for 25 psi from the factory so it's no where near in it's efficiency range so I'm hoping to pick up at least 60whp+ at 22-25 psi.
regardless, it ****ing rips on the street! Full boost by 3800! So I put these guys on...








Track times soon


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I was reading up on the Holset turbo's and you guys are right. They don't wake up till around 30 psi & if it's made for a diesel cummin's then yea, they need a healthy dose of boost.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> hopefully you still have fuel at the rail with no inline pump to help push the fuel to the injectors @18-21psi...


You're absolutely right. I found a new Walbro 255 in-line today with install kit for $100 shipped, so I snapped that up. Shouldn't have a problem now.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

obdONE said:


> You're absolutely right. I found a new Walbro 255 in-line today with install kit for $100 shipped, so I snapped that up. Shouldn't have a problem now.


I'm excited to see your dyno sheet at more boost compare to the chip setup. I wonder if I could safely run 30 psi with my setup??


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ern79 said:


> I wonder if I could safely run 30 psi with my setup??


No.

30 psi on that 440cc tune is "optimistic" to say the least. I would not recommend that at all. You are also not using WMI so this really is not a good idea for that kind of boost level.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

WMI???


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Water/Meth Inj....And i agree. The reason he mentions W/M is due to 9:1 cr. You'll need an 8.5:1 or 8:1.....or a boost controlled W/M setup. I plan on using w/m myself very near down the road as i'm running 9:1. I'll have enough air/fuel with the 630's & Pro-MAF.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I actually have a 8.5:1 spacer with a mk4 hg so I think I'm at like 8.8:1. 
I'm going to look into a meth setup for sure but I need to get a wideband first!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ern79 said:


> I actually have a 8.5:1 spacer with a mk4 hg so I think I'm at like 8.8:1.
> I'm going to look into a meth setup for sure but I need to get a wideband first!


Huh? 

If you are referring to the crush gaskets that are riveted to the stock Mk4 headgasket you must use them with your head spacer. The headspacer should be machined already to account for the thickness of the two crush gaskets that sandwich it. My point is that your use of the Mk4 crush gaskets should not be modifying your compression.

And per your statement, the compression would be "lowering", (ie less than 8.5:1) not increasing (8.8:1), given that the volume of the cylinder is increasing (you are saying that the Mk4 gasket essentially thickens your spacer).




Regardless... you stated in an earlier post that you were 9:1
CR, see below. 



ern79 said:


> Hx35w
> 440cc
> SRI
> Walboro 255
> ...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I will never understand why you guys spend the time and money on WMI for detonation control. You're just BEGGING for something to effe up when you need it most. I guess if you're on a chip tune it makes a bit of sense, but I would rather do an AWIC or lower compression. The real way to go would be an e85 tune, IMO.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

If you want to run 30 psi on a *440 chip tune* (gasoline), AWIC will not get you there nor will E85. I did not want to be abrasive but he should not be even thinking of that boost level on the particular chip he's running. WMI is the easiest and least technical addition he can make to the car to run higher-than-recommended boost levels on that chip.

If the car was built with the intention of running 30 psi I completely agree with you that a lower CR and different fuel etc would be a better direction to take. This car was not built with that in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This is why i tell people to build for more power then they had planned. (example) You can't take a setup limited to say 450hp and expect to get 425 from it safely. I'm sure alot of you guys that are in the 450+hp range have setup's that are capable of much more.


Now my question is, was that Holset HX35 the right turbo for this setup? Because if it doesn't wake up till 25-30 psi & your setup isn't capable to reach those boost levels, it would be just a waste...no? This being said, would a proper turbo (& a bigger DP) be more efficient then the Holset for his application? Isn't the goal to get more power w/ reasonable IAT and boost levels? The only reason i ask is that i've always thought that there's more to it then just turning up the boost.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm around 9:1 which is why I said 9:1. The spacer, plus the stock mk3 hg should get me to 8.5:1, but since I used the mk4 hg, I thought I would be between 8.5-9:1 cr. And to best honest, I was just curious on what it would take to do 30 psi. I won't even think about going above 20 psi untill I have a wideband and different injectors. 
To answer why I used the holset---
Cheap, reliable and lots of potential. Spools very quick and pulls all the way to redline so once it's close to it's efficiency range (20-25 psi)

Once again...the car might not be running perfectly or at it's full potential but holy shat this thing is fun! And isn't this why we mess with our little cars???

Keep me updated obd1!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

ern79 said:


> I'm around 9:1 which is why I said 9:1. The spacer, plus the stock mk3 hg should get me to 8.5:1, but since I used the mk4 hg, I thought I would be between 8.5-9:1 cr. And to best honest, I was just curious on what it would take to do 30 psi. I won't even think about going above 20 psi untill I have a wideband and different injectors.



How would you use a stock Mk3 gasket with a SS headspacer? The Mk3 gasket is not metalic. You must use the Mk4 crush gasket (see my earlier post).

I like the idea of Holsets due to cost, durability, spool times. For a street car if you are not going for crazy numbers 300-400Hp is adequate. I think you made a good choice with the turbo for what you are doing presently.

For 30 PSI:
standalone engine management OR ProMAF as a minimum, inj > 630 & supporting fuel pump lower compression, proper intercooling, might not be a bad idea to start looking into some lower end beefed up components either.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

v-dub: i agree there's not much that can be done on a chip. e85 on standalone will get you further. but that's a whole additional investment. I too would not consider even 20 psi on a chip, not to mention 30psi.

capt.: Holsets REALLY wake up at higher boost. Not just simply _wake up_ at higher boost. At 16psi my Holset spools faster than a GT35R. It might not flow quite as much air (by a fraction less) but at $200 it speaks for itself. They also last longer than any other turbo out there. And on journal bearings! Meaning if it does blow, rebuild is way cheaper than dual ball bearing garrett shenanigans.


all this being said, you can run 500whp on a stock 12v block with a proper tune. Ppl. do it all day long. I think 30 psi on a stock block is way pushing it though. I am going to have a boost by gear setup on my ebc that I just maybe might reach 21psi on, but that would be about all I will go on stock.

Ern: I will def. keep you updated. Since the 4bar map upgrade, all my values have shifted on my megasquirt so I think I have to do a full re-tune (car will not idle let alone drive). Sucks cause I was at 95% of stock driveability with ~350whp before I upgraded the map sensor. :banghead:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I wanna see a video of that thing. You went from Autotragic to Automagic :thumbup:


Ok finely have a video to see what it's like to go for a ride. Tell me what you think? :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

YEEEES~!!...that thing sounds friggin awesome bro'! It shifts when it need to. :thumbup: And a :beer: for giving the auto guys hope & the haters at bay.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like an auto Supra! That is awesome man.:beer:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

scrapper said:


> Ok finely have a video to see what it's like to go for a ride. Tell me what you think? :thumbup:


boner activated...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Some recent shot's of my baby that's almost done 

















Now with a new fuel rail . Just gotta tighten up the brackets


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

looking good guys! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> YEEEES~!!...that thing sounds friggin awesome bro'! It shifts when it need to. :thumbup: And a :beer: for giving the auto guys hope & the haters at bay.


Yeah there's a lot of haters. Nice Jetta Capt-dread I dig those years fo sho:thumbup: Engine looks cool like the color.


----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

scrapper said:


> Yeah there's a lot of haters. Nice Jetta Capt-dread I dig those years fo sho:thumbup: Engine looks cool like the color.


How could you hate on an auto VRT? Looks like to me you are doing it right. I would love to ditch my vw 5 speed for a auto that could take the power. From a drag racing stand point it would make sense. Auto makes more sense with a turbo anyway.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't understand my self it's still a VW. To do all that I have done to a VW auto is sorta creating a new bench mark. That's what I see. 
The drag forums is the only area wrr there cool about it. Corrado forums has been bad in the past. 
I been told it wont hold sell the car blah blah bull $H! I'm like yeah whatever Hmm reminds me


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

GT35/T04z anti surge hybrid mated to a SSP clutched DSG box with 4wd..

















Steve


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

love the exhaust rtolay. I wish I had the cajones to do that on mine.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

does the exhaust exit affect your vision at all??


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

sTT eV6 said:


> GT35/T04z anti surge hybrid mated to a SSP clutched DSG box with 4wd..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea how much whp?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not really.
It's really progressive though and im RR her soon.
Crank is somewhere between 700 and 800 bhp and on DSG, which is unbelievable.
Steve


----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)

as long it dont smoke i ok lol


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

thats awesome...


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

this may be jumping the gun a bit, but I can't friggen wait  

this . . 









will be going in here . . 









I still have a bunch of parts I need. I have a few ideas that will make it look somewhat OEM under the hood.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

20 psi!
116 octane and 23 psi Friday!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Setup? What turbo? Seems..... low for 20 pounds.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

8.5-1 cr
440s
Hx35w < reason why it's so low

I gained 70 wtq with 4 psi and I'll gain another 70-90 whp with 3 more psi easy. 
Also, full boost at 3800 rpm is hard to find on most high hp vr6s.


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4SgQNpRzbg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

^^^ that video is set to private bud


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

:thumbup: for VR Clown Cars with turbo business.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Some recent shot's of my baby that's almost done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Loving the look of the jetta. As a side note, never did get my INI stickers:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

MK2TDI said:


> Loving the look of the jetta. As a side note, never did get my INI stickers:laugh:


 Ah bro'..I'm sorry. Shoot me your addy and i'll send ya some. Sh*t was hectic for me around that time. 


BTW, 1st start vid (more like start #10..WP pulley bolts loose...shredded belt...long story)


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

no problem... Family and responsibility take precedence. I understand that. Nice video BTW.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

She'll be giving it a try on the dyno next wendsday.

I can't find the old *made this, with this boost, with blablabla* -threads

any ideas?

High boost @ 21psi
8:1 CR
Stock block 
Stock head
SRI (mucho sucko)
Turbonetics T04E on-center hotside
3inch DP + exhaust
C2 #42
044 inline


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice! I almost made 400 on a smaller turbo so you should be making some good numbers. 

Take it to the dyno!


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a 12v mk4 and I have the ums 440cc injectors. it isnt getting fuel... falls flat on its face... whips and wines. then dies.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

finally got a few pics of my setup. un-tuned still on 10psi but it's still plenty of fun.



 

hx35 on atp manifold
tial 38
3 inch exhaust all the way with a single magnaflow
frozenboost intercooler and heat exchanger with a rule pump
homemade "medium runner" intake manifold
tial 50mm bov
lugtronic pnp ecu 
630cc injectors, walbro in-tank
eurosport oil cooler
c2 8.5:1 spacer with arp head studs
south bend clutch
quaiffe diff with bolt kit.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> High boost @ 21psi
> 8:1 CR
> Stock block
> Stock head
> ...


I can hear the fuel pump when you stopped at the light..haha. Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't imagine how much noise it would have made if i mounted it straight to the body


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

The results from this afternoon @ the wheels!

Low-boost was @ 1bar
High-boost @ 1.3bar (19psi)

I had my boostcontroller set on 22psi, but because i deleted the peak boost by setting up the boostcontroller, the actual boost came out lower.

The actual AFR reading = -0.5. But then it's still running high 12's
Any ideas how to fix this? Manual fuel pressure controler?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I can hear the fuel pump when you stopped at the light..haha. Sounds good :thumbup:


My fuel pump sounds like a commercial vacuum cleaner in the back seat... Gotta love BOOST


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Mine does to. It sounds like it's mounted on the back seat.

Here's a shot i took after a brief test run. Just installed my catch can & oil restrictor.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Any comments on my graph? power / boost seems normal?
Im curious how its standing up against comparable setups....Engine's got 115K on it, not the freshest


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Mine does to. It sounds like it's mounted on the back seat.
> 
> Here's a shot i took after a brief test run. Just installed my catch can & oil restrictor.





GOD DAMN! 


:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::heart::heart:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

pimS said:


> Any comments on my graph? power / boost seems normal?
> Im curious how its standing up against comparable setups....Engine's got 115K on it, not the freshest





> You're making a TON of torque! Watch out for that tranny... I can't imagine how you're making that much torque over hp on a 12v...


*EDIT* nevermind, just saw that you're in europe and that was in Newton Meters. :facepalm:

graph looks good to me, but I haven't taken mine to the dyno in a while. Maybe someone with a more recent graph can post to compare.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

obdONE said:


> You're making a TON of torque! Watch out for that tranny... I can't imagine how you're making that much torque over hp on a 12v...


Dont forget It's nm's = 342.9 ft/lbs


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

yeah, I edited my reply above... I didn't see that before... :facepalm:



I would say the only thing to watch out for is your AFR when you come into max tq/ boost it's a little rich right there, but still not bad. what is it, 10.5:1 right there? It's hard to read on that scan.

You are on a chip tune, right? That's probably just whatever accel enrichment that was written into the tune dumping fuel in for max boost. I don't know if I'd worry about it that much.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

obdONE said:


> yeah, I edited my reply above... I didn't see that before... :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah im on C2 42#, the AFR worries me.

Offcource i was curious what HP it was making, but i wanted to know what the AFR did.
We made 6 runs, and on each run the AFR-line was different, and not just by how high or low, but completely different shape effery time......

You could say that was due to the dyno room etc, but we cranked down the fans of the dyno room because my oil temp would not get above 90 degrees celcius, circumstances were very very constant.

But she was actually running lean, 12.5 or higher at boost (graph line - 0.5 is the actual AFR)

I'm thinking about raising the fuel pressure. But i could also be maxing out the injectors.
This is about 440 flywheel hp, on 93 pump


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Granted my car is OBD1, but it runs super rich under boost on a C2 chip tune..... once it really stars spooling, AFR's drop into the mid 10's and stay there until redline. :banghead:

Chip tunes have their place, but for our cars they are extremely limited. Once you start running bigger turbos and higher boost, their limits really show through - especially on OBD1.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

so you're saying you're running 13:1 at max boost there on that graph? Well, there's really not much you can do with a chip, so I don't know what to tell you. If you were running lean across the board, I would say maybe injectors or fpr, but it doesn't seem to me that you are. You say the graph is different every time. Does that mean that you are running lean in other places on the other graphs?

My honest advice to you would be to collect your graphs and send them to Jeff and ask him what's up (if this is an older chip that he wrote) and see if he'll give you a trade-up credit to one of his UM chips.

Of course if you have an adjustable FPR, that would be a quick route, but if you turn up the pressure and start running rich in a lot of other places to cover up the lean places, you'll likely lose power. Of course you won't have to worry about detonation as much, but still, it's a band-aide at best.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

obdONE said:


> so you're saying you're running 13:1 at max boost there on that graph? Well, there's really not much you can do with a chip, so I don't know what to tell you. If you were running lean across the board, I would say maybe injectors or fpr, but it doesn't seem to me that you are. You say the graph is different every time. Does that mean that you are running lean in other places on the other graphs?
> 
> My honest advice to you would be to collect your graphs and send them to Jeff and ask him what's up (if this is an older chip that he wrote) and see if he'll give you a trade-up credit to one of his UM chips.
> 
> Of course if you have an adjustable FPR, that would be a quick route, but if you turn up the pressure and start running rich in a lot of other places to cover up the lean places, you'll likely lose power. Of course you won't have to worry about detonation as much, but still, it's a band-aide at best.


On some maps Afr went from mildly lean to lean in an constant line after the dip.
On others it would go Lean-mildly lean-lean.

But your right, increasing fuel pressure would increase the dip around 4k (At that point the turbo is spooling up / the wastegate opens.)

I think i'll contact jeff to see what he thinks of it.

thanks for the advice


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Where's you FPR set at? my a/f stay's on 11.3 all the way to reline. I have mine set at 38-40 psi.
It almost looks like your turbo is running outta steam at high rpms. What's the spec's on your turbo?


once you dial it in, 400whp shouldn't be a problem. Give's me hope as my hp goal are 400-450hp and i'm running a T67/T04S .70/.82 a/r...630 inj., Pro-MAF & C2's stage 4+ software.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Stil using a Stock 3 bar fpr.

I only know it's a Turbonetics T04E, T4 inlet, 3inch outlet, oncenter housing.
I'm still partially running an old EIP kit (turbo + manifold) don't know what the A/R etc is

Thought it's was keeping it quite strong actually, considering i'm running stock cams etc.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> d i'm running a T67/T04S .70/.82 a/r...630 inj., Pro-MAF & C2's stage 4+ software.


You will be fine and have more than enough fuel on that setup.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Tough to say. Could be as simple as the boost controller.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You will be fine and have more than enough fuel on that setup.


This is exactly why i went with this combo. It made 500hp @15psi on a 7.8:1cr 3L. 

I'm only running 8 psi atm. I'm gonna turn it up to 10psi and leave it there till i get the 3" turbo back together & in. I'm also gonna put together a better tranny. The 1st Gen Wavetrac i'm running now is old & beat on. It's temporary.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

GoDeepOrGoHome said:


> please if you have the time, show me some custom VRT options for the 12V, please list all parts included in the set-up. And also please explain your overall experience as what kind of WHP you have gained.
> Im looking to make around 350 WHP with my 12V VR6


I feel I need to quote what the OP started with here. We want pictures and set-up info.
Not technical issues that comes up in every VRT thread. Please put that in another thread, or your own build thread, so we can enjoy pics and setups :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I feel I need to quote what the OP started with here. We want pictures and set-up info.
> Not technical issues that comes up in every VRT thread. Please put that in another thread, or your own build thread, so we can enjoy pics and setups :thumbup:


Normally i would agree with you 100%....but.....The OP now drive a B7 A4 2.0T .. & he started this thread over 5 yrs ago :sly:. There is a better pic/info thread anyways.

I do agree in that start a thread or move it over to a build thread. :thumbup:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Normally i would agree with you 100%....but.....The OP now drive a B7 A4 2.0T .. & he started this thread over 5 yrs ago :sly:. There is a better pic/info thread anyways.
> 
> I do agree in that start a thread or move it over to a build thread. :thumbup:


Links ot better threads?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*I know most of the content here is vw, but surprised nobody posted these up.

Here's a couple Audi's with custom swap VRT's 
*

B5 S4 w/ VR6 swap
Build thread link : http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/364704-Big-Boost-s-VR6-BAT-Build!













*And heres my buddy Aaron doing his in a 03 AVANT VRT*

Build thread link: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/427305-Project-Stormtrooper-03-Avant-24V-VR6T


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I think about swapping a VRT in my wife's Allroad. I'm considering a new 3.6L swap though. Looking to see what parts i need as we speak.  DSG 3.6L into a 01' Allroad. :heart:


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
some pic´s of my Golf MKII


















the wiring was only for testing...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

vdubwest said:


> Why are you guys not getting at least 500whp.


 Because after a certain point, it's nothing but wheel spin & broken tranny's  400-450hp on the street is _plenty_ for me. 

@P-Racing
VERY nice setup you have there.  You got some welding skillz :thumbup: How much HP? Is it a track car?


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

@capt.dreadz,
thanks, i´m still not finished with my work, but i hope that i can start the engine this year. I want to run something about 600 HP, the turbo is huge enough for more ;-)


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I think about swapping a VRT in my wife's Allroad. I'm considering a new 3.6L swap though. Looking to see what parts i need as we speak.  DSG 3.6L into a 01' Allroad. :heart:


Hit up Issam at INA for the parts.

* www.INAEngineering.com * :thumbup: :beer:

Always bought parts thru him, and plus, the the VR6 to B5+ chassis was basically his idea lol.


Or you could rummage thru the VR6 threads on Audizine for random related info. Its not a clean bolt on swap yet...However progress is being made industry wise to kinda make it like a factory fit kit.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Any of these Vr's into B5's running oem management? I have a built 24v and i am searching for a S4 chassis to toss her in someday soon, but i wanna know what folks are doing to go from engine harness to chassis.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Snitches Get Stitches said:


> Any of these Vr's into B5's running oem management? I have a built 24v and i am searching for a S4 chassis to toss her in someday soon, but i wanna know what folks are doing to go from engine harness to chassis.


* http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/286716-FAQ-VR6-12V-amp-24V-Info-sharing*

^ Go here

No one has yet, so far everyone has gone stand alone.. Would love to see a bolt on type of kit made for this swap, but it takes time and money for a company to put into R&D... I hope someone steps up..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

God my FP is loud


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, thats a LOT louder than mine


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh yea. I think i'm gonna get some sound deadener


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Oh yea. I think i'm gonna get some sound deadener


Mine is louder let me know about this sound deadener... thanks


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

How did you mount it?

got mine hanging on 2 rubber bushings like this one:









That'l prevent virbrations from the pump spreading through the cabin


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

I have this http://www.034motorsport.com/fuel-i...-mk4-high-output-drop-in-fuel-pump-p-619.html

Its louder than Sh!t.... maybe I need to put a seat over it to drown the sound. I dont know what to do.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

hahaha, make your exhaust louder so you wont notice the pump:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I thought it was because i had no back seat also. The vid above is after i installed the rear bench. I have a pair of 15" sub's in the trunk to drown out the pump 

My boost controller will be here tomorrow...w00t! Hopefully my adapters are done for these...








After polishing 2 lips, they'll be ready to go on.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

3 inch turbo back no cat.... Open WG dump.... ^^^ LIKE BUTTON SMASHED

1 15 in the hatch...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Well it would depend on who made it. All of them have ports either at the bottom or on the end cap. You just have to use your imagination to figure out the vac route. It's not hard at all. You need to do some research if you're interested in using one.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Fabrication forum. You won't find many DIY...as there is nothing to it. If you're a welder then you should know how to put one together.

If you're looking for an install thread, you won't find many threads on it as again, if you have experience in wrenching, it's easy as installing the stock intake. 


vortex has every possible info you'll ever need. If you can't find it then you're not looking hard enough. A person who never built an engine can do with the amount of info in this forum. 12 yrs of info. 

I just searched this (forced Ind.) forum & found 20 threads on VR6 SRI's.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

nino said:


> 425 hp c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stock block and head


I watched this car being built over 10 yrs ago. The orig. owner that built it was the best VW builder i ever seen. Greg was an as*h*le but taught me alot. He also had an Audi Coupe with gob's of power. He went on to train to be a tech for Porsche Motorsport team. Nino bought it off him for an ungodly sum. He was a rich prick. He was the type that wasted money. I mean WTF would turbo a Durango only to blow it up a week later. He was having a RWD turbo MK4 Jetta built but last i heard, it never got finished.

The green machine above was hottest dub on the island. that pic does no justice. Everything was chromed. Good 'ol days


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Who were the guys that used to have a shop out in Valley Stream? Was it C&M Performance or something like that? I used to take my car to them for maintenance and remember that 9 second white golf they had in the shop. Never saw it run though...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

RAP Tuning? There weren't many shops on LI back in the day. JBE, LIM, Cheech, & Rap Tuning.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

no it was definitely C&M or something like that. Their shop used to be in Astoria then they moved to Valley Stream. This was in 2005 or thereabouts. I don't think they were particularly known for their awesome or innovative work, but I do know that their shop car was supposed to run 9s or low 10s.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

capt dreadz, 

ninos car, that you pictured, wasnt built by anyone other than nino. it was a stock vr6 motor, that he turbo'd a few years ago. he eventually got a forged motor built, but he didnt buy this car already built.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Truuuusst me. I know 100% for sure that Greg built it. He sold it to Nino looking just like it does in that pic. search for his old post, we used to get on him about it still being Greg's car even though he owned it. He might've rebuilt it cause god knows he's known for blowing up engines but the car looked just like that. John @ JBE can confirm this as he did most of the polishing when Greg had it. IIRC, he bought it for over $20k & the only reason why Greg sold it was that he was going to training school in Chicago and was only taking his Audi Coupe.

The "Rat Pack" all had FI VR MK3 Jetta's. Greg had the green, Kenny had the burgandy VRT & the other guy (name escapes me atm) had a black s/c VR.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

ill just call nino tomorrow, have him chime in. ive known him for 10yrs, along with this car. he never bought it as you see it, and it definately wasnt purchased turbo. and i can guarantee, it didnt have those wheels when "greg" allegedly owned it, nor was it ever green either. its jazz blue. nino also never blew his motor, just destroyed a few transmissions.

lets just make sure about one thing, we are talking about the same nino who lives in nj?

and heres why im almost positive your info is incorrect. pictures taken well over 6yrs ago, wf, and h20. you can see ninos motor is a stock vr6, then went turbo a yr or two later and had rick (pitguy) help him with his setup.










me on the left, nino on the right...sure you got the right guy?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHA...WRONG GUY...lmfao...wrong car. Just sent you a PM.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey mike! :wave:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

no problem cap, sent you a response.

whats up jaime, hows the car?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

-THROTTLE- said:


> no problem cap, sent you a response.
> 
> whats up jaime, hows the car?


Trouble every day, man. I keep blowing coolant temp sensors and I found a cut wire on my TPS harness, so right now I'm looking for good used harnesses to rewire the whole damn thing.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> Verdict motorsports did the build i believe


You are correct. That was my favorite of the VRT's we built :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

new turbo and engine setup as I had some bad luck before I even started my last engine... anyways im just waiting for my ecu back from Kevin and finish my fueling upgrade then ill start it...


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

aren't those charge pipes a larger diameter then would be optimal?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Idk.. never did the math on it but im sure Kevin can get some power out of this setup


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Idk.. never did the math on it but im sure Kevin can get some power out of this setup


What size turbo are you running? 3" piping (per your pic looks like it) works very well when matched with the right size turbo.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Final look....for now.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What size turbo are you running? 3" piping (per your pic looks like it) works very well when matched with the right size turbo.


Precisions 6766H with .96 T4 :screwy:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Final look....for now.


Looking fresh :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> new turbo and engine setup as I had some bad luck before I even started my last engine... anyways im just waiting for my ecu back from Kevin and finish my fueling upgrade then ill start it...


Where'd you get the gold shielding & where's your BOV? I need to get my boost tubing to come off the TB like that. out of routing all the tubing, thats the most PITA part. :facepalm:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Summitracing, jegs, even bfi has the gold stuff as well... ebay too... 

Bov is hidden  hehe its the shiny pipe next to the radiator is where the tial located


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Precisions 6766H with .96 T4 :screwy:


Yep... you are fine. I run a 6765 on one of my setups and flow/volume throughput is not a problem on 3".


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What size exhaust housing do u have on ur 6765? How is the power delivery? Im hoping the big housing will save some driveline parts down the road...:/


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> What size exhaust housing do u have on ur 6765? How is the power delivery? Im hoping the big housing will save some driveline parts down the road...:/


T4 .81 - BB & JB you hit 28 psi by mid 4's, the difference being where you see the initial transition from vac to positive pressure. Get a decent exhaust and you will like the responsiveness.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice! Good to know ahead of time so i can daydream lol...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> Bov is hidden  hehe its the shiny pipe next to the raditor is where the tial located


OIC...Make me one  That is whats holding me up from installing my 50 mil. I need the flange on the bend


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Mine is on the pipe that is vertical and not on the bend... im sure a local shop can do this job for you...


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Bolted some stuff up after I installed the head spacer and arp studs  heres what I got so far


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Fresh For the New Year*


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> Precisions 6766H with .96 T4 :screwy:


I ran my Garrett T04Z with the .96 T4 undivided and it was too late in the rev... falling out of boost on gear changes and not really alive until over 5k RPM. I moved my redline up but it was just a mismatch with the compressor. Switched to .69 T4 and woke it back up down to 4k rpm. The same hotside on my T04B H-3 made power below 4k... much depends on the compressor.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my vr6t project! Stay tuned..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Been driving the sh*t outta mine.  . Low boost (about 10-11psi) and still a monster! 

Pic i took today. She loves this cold weather 










Making an appointment for the dyno this week. :thumbup:


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Capt. what is your intercooler situation looking like? fmic? I need to find one to fit my mk2..


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Been driving the sh*t outta mine.  . Low boost (about 10-11psi) and still a monster!
> 
> Pic i took today. She loves this cold weather
> 
> ...


Which Dyno are you going to? Wld like to see this car in person.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

A small shop local to me


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> I ran my Garrett T04Z with the .96 T4 undivided and it was too late in the rev... falling out of boost on gear changes and not really alive until over 5k RPM. I moved my redline up but it was just a mismatch with the compressor. Switched to .69 T4 and woke it back up down to 4k rpm. The same hotside on my T04B H-3 made power below 4k... much depends on the compressor.


Yes i know the turbo will be lazy but at the same time this turbo has a billet comp wheel and a newly designed turbine wheel which spools faster than the old style... so we will see how it does when it gets tuned...

Was ur engine built or stock and how high did you reved it? 

My setup is 3L engine with 263 cams, 3.5" dp, 80# injectors, Lugtronic ecu etc... im sure Kevin can get it to spool faster by tweeking it up a bit 

-paolo


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

My engine is currently full Arp hardware, 262 cams, 9:1 comp stock rods and pistons, 3" turbo back with a cat and two mufflers. Atp exhaust mani and schimmel intake mani. Soft rev 7400rpm with hard stop at 7800 using MS2, 31 degrees advance at atmospheric.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I can't wait till i get bored & start upgrading.  No time soon.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> My engine is currently full Arp hardware, 262 cams, 9:1 comp stock rods and pistons, 3" turbo back with a cat and two mufflers. Atp exhaust mani and schimmel intake mani. Soft rev 7400rpm with hard stop at 7800 using MS2, 31 degrees advance at atmospheric.


:thumbup: 
what do you have done on the head? i planning on reving mine to ~7500-7600...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

started up my car right before the new year and it started right up on the first try! with no leaks or surprises 

here are some pics...
-pardon the mess... almost 100% done... you can see on the bottom right corner of this pic the bad block that i bought in here :sly::banghead:



































got my Lugtronic ECU right after xmas :thumbup: just in time for my xmas break :beer: Thanks Kevin!!! 










now i just have to get my power windows and mirrors to work:banghead: and ill go for a ride :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

LA5T?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> LA5T?


 its a custom color made from cylpso green and purple :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> got my Lugtronic ECU right after xmas :thumbup: just in time for my xmas break :beer: Thanks


YES!!! Speed holes FTW:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> started up my car right before the new year and it started right up on the first try! with no leaks or surprises
> 
> here are some pics...
> -pardon the mess... almost 100% done... you can see on the bottom right corner of this pic the bad block that i bought in here :sly::banghead:


looks awesome man! hope mine turns out that clean.. big difference when everythings together :laugh:

is that black hockey tape on the charge piping???? looks dope!!


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

Looks very good Pablo (PjS860ct)

For all looking for sri,its me made sri for PjS860c,Kushdubber & captz & a lot of other:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ its Paolo


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

vw a1 g60t said:


> For all looking for sri,its me made sri for PjS860c,Kushdubber & captz & a lot of other:thumbup:


I can say mine was one of the 1st  Now only if i can get my fuel rail PC'd to match like the old one.











I'm about to clean up my bay a bit better. Fix the crappy intake pipe & get the Tial 50mm flange welded up. I hate this crappy Ebay BOV. :facepalm:


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I can say mine was one of the 1st  Now only if i can get my fuel rail PC'd to match like the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Capt, you arn't experiencing any problems running rich with the bov ? 
My setup is similar and I run rich because of the BOV


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bikerboy324 said:


> Hey Capt, you arn't experiencing any problems running rich with the bov ?
> My setup is similar and I run rich because of the BOV


Per your signature you have a Mk4, he is running a Mk3 with Pro-MAF. No comparison and completely different system requirements. The Mk3's are more tolerant of BOV's and do not run rich to the point that there are drivability issues (not to say they don't run richer than with a recirc, just not stalling like some Mk4's). The Pro-MAF sofware seems to compensate for the BOV pretty well (mine vents to atmosphere as well).


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

highbeam said:


>





V-dubbulyuh said:


> Per your signature you have a Mk4, he is running a Mk3 with Pro-MAF. No comparison and completely different system requirements. The Mk3's are more tolerant of BOV's and do not run rich to the point that there are drivability issues (not to say they don't run richer than with a recirc, just not stalling like some Mk4's). The Pro-MAF sofware seems to compensate for the BOV pretty well (mine vents to atmosphere as well).


When I spoke with Jeff, He told me the drivieability would be horrible with a BOV. So I went to with a TurboSmart 34mm recirc


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Try it out and see what you think. I daily drive that software with no problems.

BTW, I've driven my Mk3 open and recirc'd so I'm not speculating.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The only problem i have is a small hiccup between gear while in boost. It only happens when i take longer then norm to switch gears. I've since learned to shift quick when i'm switching gear under full boost. Other then that, no problems. My a/f's are on point throughout the rpm band (14.7 @ idle, 11.8 under boost)


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Ran bov with my old maf setup for awhile and the fireballs out the tailpipe on gear shifts were cop bait.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Late to the party...Have had this for about 3 years.










Rotomaster 60-1 Turbo .82 a/r hot side 70 a/r cold side
ATP turbo manifold
Tial 38 mm WG with 1.0 bar (~15 psi spring)
ARP Head and Main studs
ARP Rod Bolts
DRC 260 MK4 Cams
C2 Short Runner Intake
C2 9 to 1 head spacer
MSD Coilpack conversion
Neuspeed 8mm wires
3” v band down pipe
3” 42 DD exhaust system with 4” tip
30 x 8 x 3 front mount intercooler
2.5” boost pipes 
1.5” Eurojet “kuegal” diverter valve
Custom 3” Turbo Inlet Pipe with 1.5” recirculation line
AEM water meth kit
C2 stage 3 flash with 630cc injectors and 4” MAF 
Walbro 255l external fuel pump
Apexi AVCR Boost controller
South Bend Clutch stage 4 ofe/ss clutch
02J with Peloquin LSD










Here’s is what it made with that set up at 20psi…










Here’s what is next….










And this….


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

@ gtd - Why is the TQ so low? Technically shouldn't it make more then that at those boost levels?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I think his dyno was done in 3rd gear..

I always made 50 less torque on a 3rd gear pull than on a 4th gear pull on the dyno


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I can't wait to hit the dyno. I'm only shooting for 400hp. Anything more is just tire spin. I'm already spinning the tires in 2nd & 3rd.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

on what tires?

i cant wait to see what my new setup makes... i used to spin 3rd on my Mickey Thompson radials on the high way  when racing bikes :banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Falk'z.


....and i realize buying an electronic boost controller is a waste of money as i haven't touched mine since tuning it. It has 2 boost settings and i haven't even tried setting #2.  I think i'm gonna try #2 today (#2 20psi & #1 is 12psi). 

I haven't driven a VRT daily in a long time & still alotta things i gotta get use to. I gotta get use to revving the rpms a bit higher. I'm an old f*rt so i tend to drive under 3-4k. Right where the turbo starts to talk. 

16vT is next


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

its nice to have an ebc though... you can keep it at the #2 settings and configure the ebc to do 12psi on 1st and 2nd gear then balls out on 3rd 4th and 5th gear to get better traction

thats what i do anyways since i dont have boost by gear in my ecu yet...

yes... rev that beast up! lol and vids please :beer:



16vt is fun!!! i miss my Scirocco 16vt


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Per your signature you have a Mk4, he is running a Mk3 with Pro-MAF. No comparison and completely different system requirements. The Mk3's are more tolerant of BOV's and do not run rich to the point that there are drivability issues (not to say they don't run richer than with a recirc, just not stalling like some Mk4's). The Pro-MAF sofware seems to compensate for the BOV pretty well (mine vents to atmosphere as well).


Nice thanks for the info. Ill just put in a forge DV i have laying around then so solve the problem


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

was in 3rd...always thought is was because of the SRI...


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

4th gear has the closes 1:1 ratio for gearing, so on a Dyno you'll get more accurate results. This thread makes me want to finish my car up sooner than later. Def some nice setups in here. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Would his hp go up aswell? So it should be around 400whp/390ft.lbs? This is good to know for when i hit the dyno.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

hp should be around the same as 3rd... 4th gear pull has more load thats why it has alot more torque(my .02 )

had the car idling for a few minutes and no leaks still... here is a short vid


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ looks great!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^:beer:


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Been driving the sh*t outta mine.  . Low boost (about 10-11psi) and still a monster!
> 
> Pic i took today. She loves this cold weather
> 
> ...


my fav mk2/VRT right now :thumbup:. wish my vrt ran right now :banghead:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Hey, mine runs but it is not moving, lol.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Riders TM said:


> my fav mk2/VRT right now :thumbup:. wish my vrt ran right now :banghead:


Thanks  



GinsterMan98 said:


> Hey, mine runs but it is not moving, lol.


Slackin'


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Slackin'


I am really starting to dislike pulling transmissions. I just had it out for the clutch...:banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I've pulled my tranny 3x in 3 months but you know what...i wouldn't want it any other way. Can't build the things we build and expect it not to break.


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

at this point i wish i needed a trans. electrical issues.....thats another story.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i have an electrical issue on my vrt jetta that i cant figure out :banghead:

my power windows wont work and i have checked everything! prolly gonna swap to a manual window setup soon as the windows are down ... good thing its in the garage :facepalm:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pffft....atm my wipers don't work & i still can't figure out why. My boost gauge isn't working. I'm giving up & sending it back to the manuf.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I know this technically isn't the right place for this question but since there's so many knowledgable people in here I'm going to ask it anyways. Is everyone running their inline pumps in a surge tank? I've got a Walbro 255 inline with no surge tank and I am running lean at 5000 rpm. I can roll into the throttle or slam on it and either way i can't get past 5k. 10psi or 25psi, its the same story. At 25psi that pump should be good for 600 hp but my car just sputters and backfires. I can add as much fuel to my ve table there as I want and it's the same story. I'm thinking that maybe the Walbro is out flowing the stock pump and creating air gaps? Or is it a voltage problem, it's not getting enough current? Im pretty sure i have a 30amp relay on it, using the oem pump +12v as the signal. Or is it a setting in Tunerstudio that's making my MS regulate rpm? Any other ideas? TIA.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

whats the size of your injectors?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

There is a single wire that runs the power windows. Something is unplugged at the fusebox.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> There is a single wire that runs the power windows. Something is unplugged at the fusebox.


Thanks! yea ive been looking and actually have changed the silver fuse breaker thing and no luck


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

@obdone... i ran a walbro 255 with a stock pump and no surge tank and it never leaned out even at 27psi ... whats the condition of the stock pump? maybe the stock pump is failing?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> whats the size of your injectors?


42lb green tops



PjS860ct said:


> @obdone... i ran a walbro 255 with a stock pump and no surge tank and it never leaned out even at 27psi ... whats the condition of the stock pump? maybe the stock pump is failing?


It's used, off a salvage yard '98. I made 305whp on this pump without the walbro. Now with the walbro, I can't get past 5k.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

maybe the pump isnt connected properly...how is it installed and wired in?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

It sure does make an awful lot of noise like it is working properly... It's got a 30amp relay with the oem pumps 12v as the signal.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

have you check fuel pressure at the rail?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Nope, no gauge. :facepalm:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I've pulled my tranny 3x in 3 months but you know what...i wouldn't want it any other way. Can't build the things we build and expect it not to break.


Haha, your right, I have been pretty lucky so far. I do love wrenching on my pos though. I just realized I never posted any pics in here of mine. I get some up tomorrow.

RidersTM- If it were my ride, I would run a dedicated power wire to the pump and run it off a new relay block with the switch power source from something that comes on with the ignition. Are you sure the pump works?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> Nope, no gauge. :facepalm:


Inline gauges are pretty cheap. Even cheaper if you have an adj. FPR. BTW i don't run a surge tank either. Most of us here are not at that level that would require one. You would also run a surge tank AFTER you've upgraded the tank pump & fuel lines.


What are some of you guys doing for catch cans? I've been researching the most effective CC for my setup cause atm it's filling up with oil. I'm gonna stuff it with steel wool to baffle it a bit. I would love to tap the block for a drain.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Inline gauges are pretty cheap. Even cheaper if you have an adj. FPR. BTW i don't run a surge tank either. Most of us here are not at that level that would require one. You would also run a surge tank AFTER you've upgraded the tank pump & fuel lines.
> 
> 
> What are some of you guys doing for catch cans? I've been researching the most effective CC for my setup cause atm it's filling up with oil. I'm gonna stuff it with steel wool to baffle it a bit. I would love to tap the block for a drain.


Im running a Mann Hummel Provent 200 and oil return is teed into the turbo oil return line to the sump.
Steve


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I thought about that too. Weld another bung next to the turbo return.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> Im running a Mann Hummel Provent 200 and oil return is teed into the turbo oil return line to the sump.
> Steve


Also running one of these but I haven't even opened it up yet haha


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

F*ck that...$200 is ALOT for a catch can. M/H Provent are made for newer car where it acts like a separator. Feed in from the VC, feed out to the intake. The sludge collects at the bottom while the gases go back into the intake. They're used alot on TDI's. You can get a one that works just like the M/H for WAY less. Only good thing it has going it that it's filtered.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> F*ck that...$200 is ALOT for a catch can. M/H Provent are made for newer car where it acts like a separator. Feed in from the VC, feed out to the intake. The sludge collects at the bottom while the gases go back into the intake. They're used alot on TDI's. You can get a one that works just like the M/H for WAY less. Only good thing it has going it that it's filtered.


I was just gonna make my own there was a diy on here for one?


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

kushdubber said:


> I was just gonna make my own there was a diy on here for one?












My boy is running one one his SRT-4 I was thinking about getting one


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Decided that its time to redo my intercooler piping. i just didnt like the way things looked, and how the fitmet (or lack thereof) was with the bumper. im running into some minor clearance issues running from the turbo to the bottom of the PS subframe. theres a damn brake line that i need to bend about 6" back toward the firewall. any hints on bending a brake line?

started with this:









And this is how its sitting now. I swear theres days that i want to light the car on fire.


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Haha, your right, I have been pretty lucky so far. I do love wrenching on my pos though. I just realized I never posted any pics in here of mine. I get some up tomorrow.
> 
> RidersTM- If it were my ride, I would run a dedicated power wire to the pump and run it off a new relay block with the switch power source from something that comes on with the ignition. Are you sure the pump works?


 I replaced the pump thinking it was bad originaly. I ran a jumper wire to pin 85? i think is was the bently said and nothing happen. I put it to pin 87 and the pump comes on. Ive checked the wires from the ecu to the fuse block. and havent found any breaks or kinks nothing. Ive checked multiple times for voltage to the pump. if i turn the key on the fp relay clicks but fuel pump doesnt come on. Ive switched the crank sensor and still nothing. ive switched the relay with a new one and still nothing. my rpm needle doesnt move when i crank it over so isnt that an indication of a bad crank sensor?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Riders TM-

Ok couple questions then, does the CEL light come on when you turn the ignition on? Can Vag com communicate with the ECU, or do you get an error? Are you running a chip tune?

If you answered yes to the questions above, either your chip is no good or the chip has fallen out of the socket. This happened to me twice and now my chip is taped to the board to prevent this from happening again.

Feel free to PM me if you want some help, that way we don't clutter this thread up.:beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

> any hints on bending a brake line?


Be very careful and they sell a round wrench for this purpose at most auto parts stores.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> F*ck that...$200 is ALOT for a catch can. M/H Provent are made for newer car where it acts like a separator. Feed in from the VC, feed out to the intake. The sludge collects at the bottom while the gases go back into the intake. They're used alot on TDI's. You can get a one that works just like the M/H for WAY less. Only good thing it has going it that it's filtered.


Bit more than a catch can and if your running clean oil it can be re-used..no brainer.
Buy something cheap and it will cost you in the long run.
Can be used as an open or closed loop system.
For $200 i would prefer to go with a proven professional system..

ps air filters with a 1/4 inlet won't be able to cope with demand under boost
Steve


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Any of you guys delete the aux water pump? I think I'm about to delete mine on my project but wondering if it's a safe thing to do especially with the turbo.

Shameless plug: Insan3's GTI Build


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Any of you guys delete the aux water pump? I think I'm about to delete mine on my project but wondering if it's a safe thing to do especially with the turbo.
> 
> Shameless plug: Insan3's GTI Build


Honestly I am one of those that think its only purpose is to give you heat after you shut the car off.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Honestly I am one of those that think its only purpose is to give you heat after you shut the car off.


From what I understand that's all it does, if anything I'll delete it as a temporary thing if I find out in the long run it's doing more harm than good.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> Bit more than a catch can and if your running clean oil it can be re-used..no brainer.
> Buy something cheap and it will cost you in the long run.
> Can be used as an open or closed loop system.
> For $200 i would prefer to go with a proven professional system..
> ...


I run mine open and I can definitely smell it at times, enough that I'm considering plumbing it back in. As for the audio coolant pump I opted to keep it. If VW spent the extra money to engineer it in and include it on the stock car it might have a purpose


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

wabbitGTl said:


> I run mine open and I can definitely smell it at times, enough that I'm considering plumbing it back in. As for the audio coolant pump I opted to keep it. If VW spent the extra money to engineer it in and include it on the stock car it might have a purpose


Keep it if it works. Nice sig,lol. Must have been having a bad day.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

New theory is that it's my crank sensor. I forgot that I gave mine to a buddy to get his car running and he gave me an aftermarket one in return. The wire lead on the one I have now is at least 2x longer than the oem sensor so maybe more resistance? Maybe it can't keep up with the signal at high rpm? Anyways, got a spare from a friend and going to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Riders TM-
> 
> Ok couple questions then, does the CEL light come on when you turn the ignition on? Can Vag com communicate with the ECU, or do you get an error? Are you running a chip tune?
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> From what I understand that's all it does, if anything I'll delete it as a temporary thing if I find out in the long run it's doing more harm than good.


It's put there to cool across the head evenly, and prevent warping.

That said, i deleted mine, and most of my turbo friends have, but it's not a bad thing to keep.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

yep, was definitely the crank sensor... OEM replacement in and no more stuttering at 5k.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

root beer said:


> It's put there to cool across the head evenly, and prevent warping.
> 
> That said, i deleted mine, and most of my turbo friends have, but it's not a bad thing to keep.


Good to know. Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Ordered a PnP Lugtronic and 60lb injectors from Kevin last night!

CAN'T

EFFING

WAIT!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Ordered a PnP Lugtronic


What were you on before, MS? Thought you were standalone all along.




obdONE said:


> and 60lb injectors from Kevin last night!


You are going to love them.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll be purchasing my Lugtronics at the end of the year. Staying with the 60lb's though.


came across this lastnight. The sounds the red GTI makes....:heart:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I love the Special EFX


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

There's going to be a lot of Mk3 FI chips going up for sale real soon.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What were you on before, MS? Thought you were standalone all along.


I've been on MS1 for the past 2 yrs since ditching my C2 setup. MS1 was almost as bad as my 36# obd1 C2 chip. I can't believe I have lived with it for this long...






V-dubbulyuh said:


> You are going to love them.


That's what I'm hoping! Kevin said I should expect 100% better idle and part-throttle drivability characteristics from these than I got from my old green tops.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Kevin & Lugtronic FTW


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I like them on every car that I've used them in. :thumbup:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=147713452004973

this is mine... before it really sh!t the bed... I think I already posted specs... hopefully the ecu just went bad not anything serious.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

second thoughts on my c2 chip  its still not installed.. someone please make me feel better


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

kushdubber said:


> second thoughts on my c2 chip  its still not installed.. someone please make me feel better


What have you got exactly?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

kushdubber said:


> second thoughts on my c2 chip  its still not installed.. someone please make me feel better


 I have used two chips on both my VRT's. I went 11.6 on my 30# stuff in a MK3. 42# stuff is much more stable and gets better mileage if you keep your foot off the gas. If you just starting out, chips are a good way to get your feet wet for not much money.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

it was less a problem with C2 in my case as it was obd1. Jeff even admitted to me at one point long ago in the height of my problems that he never really finished the obd1 tune. He did offer to fix the tune and burn me another chip for free though! :thumbup: to Jeff.

I can't vouch for the current C2 tunes, no idea what the new programmer is doing over there, but many many people have had success on the obd2 42# setup and many more people are continuing to have success with UnitedMotorsports chips now.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

obdONE said:


> it was less a problem with C2 in my case as it was obd1. Jeff even admitted to me at one point long ago in the height of my problems that he never really finished the obd1 tune. He did offer to fix the tune and burn me another chip for free though! :thumbup: to Jeff.
> 
> I can't vouch for the current C2 tunes, no idea what the new programmer is doing over there, but many many people have had success on the obd2 42# setup and many more people are continuing to have success with UnitedMotorsports chips now.


 My 30# chip was C2 when Jeff was there, my 42# is UM.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

obdONE said:


> it was less a problem with C2 in my case as it was obd1. Jeff even admitted to me at one point long ago in the height of my problems that he never really finished the obd1 tune. He did offer to fix the tune and burn me another chip for free though! :thumbup: to Jeff.


x2 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for JEFF UMS FTW


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What have you got exactly?


#42 software with 4"maf and 440cc injectors.. c2 race file


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I have used two chips on both my VRT's. I went 11.6 on my 30# stuff in a MK3. 42# stuff is much more stable and gets better mileage if you keep your foot off the gas. If you just starting out, chips are a good way to get your feet wet for not much money.


i have the #42 file and yes, first build so im just starting out. since its my first time, i really dont want to have a ****ty experience with running issues



Edit: obdone, that was my other inquiry. is the UM file really much different than the c2 42?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

oh, and here's a little teaser for you guys of an upcoming stanceworks / HRE feature on my car that I photographed:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

obdONE said:


> oh, and here's a little teaser for you guys of an upcoming stanceworks / HRE feature on my car that I photographed:


dope gti:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

kushdubber said:


> i have the #42 file and yes, first build so im just starting out. since its my first time, i really dont want to have a ****ty experience with running issues


If you have a *solid running *car you will be fine. Make sure that the critical sensors are functioning properly prior to turbocharging the car and you will be fine. That 42lb chip has been proven time and time again.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> If you have a *solid running *car you will be fine. Make sure that the critical sensors are functioning properly prior to turbocharging the car and you will be fine. That 42lb chip has been proven time and time again.


car ran very well before all this, hopefully nothing changes. thanks :beer:


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

> Insan3Vr6
> Any of you guys delete the aux water pump? I think I'm about to delete mine on my project but wondering if it's a safe thing to do especially with the turbo.



Once on the hills with my Rado and aux water pump disconnected I saw my oil temp at +265F


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> oh, and here's a little teaser for you guys of an upcoming stanceworks / HRE feature on my car that I photographed:


How did that come about? Been sending them photos for a possible feature.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

it was all pretty serendipitous actually. I met Ben Terry at the Dallas Wek'Fest and he was very interested in my car and especially the HRE 505s. Stanceworks and HRE are in the process of bringing back some classic designs and the 505 is one of them, so everyone was pretty psyched to see my set. The rest just kind of clicked into place.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

kushdubber said:


> car ran very well before all this, hopefully nothing changes. thanks :beer:


 The UM 42# chip is night and day compared the 30# chip. I really like my current setup, almost forget its a chip sometimes. You will be happy.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I almost WISH I was on a chip sometimes... BUT, they really DO NOT WORK on obd1. So I would have to convert to obd2 and after that time, effort and money, may as well be on standalone, which is what I did instead.

But man, to have a chip tune that just worked well out of the box without ever having to effe with it? :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> But man, to have a chip tune that just worked well out of the box without ever having to effe with it? :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


My does  That's why i'm in no rush to go Lugtronics. 

Quick vid i did yesterday. 1st start of the morning so it's ice cold.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> I almost WISH I was on a chip sometimes... BUT, they really DO NOT WORK on obd1.


I've run *every *chip that they offered and at various versions (36, 42, 60, 60 Pro-MAF) with the exception of the OBD2 30lb and really have not had any significant issues. Even the 36lb OBD1 worked out for me (rev hang being the sole annoyance). For a modest/budget build the 36lb in its later versions is fine if you accept the limitations of the softare (nowhere near as fuel efficient as their OBD2 chips for normal driving) and are not looking for OBD2 refinement. The AFR and power delivery were not problematic.

Sucks that you had so many issues with it, and I know that you are not alone.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

sounds good Capt! now some acceleration vids


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Sucks that you had so many issues with it, and I know that you are not alone.


No worries! I've got Lugtronic now! I might be naive to think it, but oh well: MY TROUBLES ARE OVER! :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^ Congrats!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

obdONE said:


> No worries! I've got Lugtronic now! I might be naive to think it, but oh well: MY TROUBLES ARE OVER! :laugh:


Now you can tune for the car, not build around the tune. I really can't find one complaint about my current fuel setup though. I am sure Kevin will take good care of you, real nice guy who cares about what he does.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> sounds good Capt! now some acceleration vids


I 2nd that motion


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

GinsterMan98 said:


> The UM 42# chip is night and day compared the 30# chip. I really like my current setup, almost forget its a chip sometimes. You will be happy.


I'll keep this in mind when I decide to change it up down the road. Mind you, I haven't been able to start the car yet let alone drive it, but it's 30# injectors / tune.

On another note..How many of you are running a euro rad support with a short runner. Mine is custom made but it doesn't clear the fans...PO had the NA rad so I guess it's different. The fan plug hits the throttle body. I assume my only options are a different SRI or wire in slim fans...

To stay on topic, I always liked this setup.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> I'll keep this in mind when I decide to change it up down the road. Mind you, I haven't been able to start the car yet let alone drive it, but it's 30# injectors / tune.
> 
> On another note..How many of you are running a euro rad support with a short runner. Mine is custom made but it doesn't clear the fans...PO had the NA rad so I guess it's different. The fan plug hits the throttle body. I assume my only options are a different SRI or wire in slim fans...
> 
> To stay on topic, I always liked this setup.


Hey now, if performance is what you want a stock CR VR will make magic with this chip around 12 psi. My best pass to date was with it and I still miss that setup. It was enough power to have boat loads of fun but still be reliable on stock parts. You will be happy with it overall. 
I run a Juan SRI and it fits pretty good. I did have to trim the fan shroud a bit on the passenger side, but I moved my rad back to make room for the front mount.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Hey now, if performance is what you want a stock CR VR will make magic with this chip around 12 psi. My best pass to date was with it and I still miss that setup. It was enough power to have boat loads of fun but still be reliable on stock parts. You will be happy with it overall.
> I run a Juan SRI and it fits pretty good. I did have to trim the fan shroud a bit on the passenger side, but I moved my rad back to make room for the front mount.


I wish the TB was moved over more. I need like 3 inches of clearance on the driver side for it to mount up. I'll have to see how much room I can get by trimming the shroud, but I wanted to avoid that since it's an OEM euro piece.

As far as the tune, I'm sure I'll love it considering I've never driven a high hp turbo car before :laugh:.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> I wish the TB was moved over more. I need like 3 inches of clearance on the driver side for it to mount up. I'll have to see how much room I can get by trimming the shroud, but I wanted to avoid that since it's an OEM euro piece.
> 
> As far as the tune, I'm sure I'll love it considering I've never driven a high hp turbo car before :laugh:.


You will have a smile everytime you push to gas and bang a few gears. :laugh:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> I wish the TB was moved over more. I need like 3 inches of clearance on the driver side for it to mount up. I'll have to see how much room I can get by trimming the shroud, but I wanted to avoid that since it's an OEM euro piece.


Quoting myself because I just remembered the fan shroud is separate from the rad support. 

I need sleep.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I also have a juan-built SRI. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

i also have one. it was made for a mk4 vr but it still the same I had to flip my tb side ways and trim the fan shroud a bit to make the tb fit. no complaints here. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I know mine is an mk2 but i to had the same problem. I had to change the whole radiator setup. I had to use a Passat B4 lower rad support & an mk3 rad which gave me plenty room.









While i'm here...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Lets have a double take...


Capt.Dreadz said:


> I know mine is an mk2 but i to had the same problem. I had to change the whole radiator setup. I had to use a Passat B4 lower rad support & an mk3 rad which gave me plenty room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that car is smokin! Great job man.:beer:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll need to look into these "Juan-Built" ones. How much they run? I imagine one like this would eliminate any issues, since the clearance at the front is the same as stock, even though this is a mk4...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Go with MigFab. His username is *vw a1 g60t*. It's a similar DRI and cost a little less. The turn around is quick. :thumbup:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Go with MigFab. His username is *vw a1 g60t*. It's a similar DRI and cost a little less. The turn around is quick. :thumbup:


I'll look into it. Gonna try to make mine work for now, but it's def gonna be changed eventually.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Lets have a double take...
> Man that car is smokin! Great job man.:beer:


Thanks bro'.  It's my 1st project that i sat down & planned everything to the end, rather then just add as i went along.

Me & the wife was talking and she is amazed at how much money i saved building the Jetta. I have about $10k into it & i spent out of pocket about $6k of it. And a chunk of that came from the turbo setup. I bought everything at a deal. And i did everything entirely myself....incl. huffing the tranny onto the engine. I sure we all know how much of a PITA that is. :facepalm:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Thanks bro'.  It's my 1st project that i sat down & planned everything to the end, rather then just add as i went along.
> 
> Me & the wife was talking and she is amazed at how much money i saved building the Jetta. I have about $10k into it & i spent out of pocket about $6k of it. And a chunk of that came from the turbo setup. I bought everything at a deal. And i did everything entirely myself....incl. huffing the tranny onto the engine. I sure we all know how much of a PITA that is. :facepalm:


great job bro car came out tits!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> great job bro car came out tits!


 Yes, you should be very proud. Nice, simple and clean.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I know mine is an mk2 but i to had the same problem. I had to change the whole radiator setup. I had to use a Passat B4 lower rad support & an mk3 rad which gave me plenty room.


Love your car man, I have the same setup on my mk2 vr :thumbup:

Quick question, can you share some info/pics on your i/c setup? I just want to get an idea on what to expect when i build mine.

Thanks!:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

gdt said:


> Love your car man, I have the same setup on my mk2 vr :thumbup:
> 
> Quick question, can you share some info/pics on your i/c setup? I just want to get an idea on what to expect when i build mine.
> 
> Thanks!:laugh:


My IC is HUGE. I'm using a VWMS/Seat Motorsport FMIC made for a 700hp Seat Ibiza WRC Rallye car. The way i have it sitting is the top is leaned back on a 45 degree angle. The only trimming i needed to do was the rad support & the lower part of the grille. The way it sits, it gets plenty of air.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice, is it 2.5" or 3" thick?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Inlet/Outlet? 2.25...


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Inlet/Outlet? 2.25...



I meant, how thick is the core?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ohh...3.5"


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

hmmm.....I thought it couldn't be done...R32 head on a 12v block...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> hmmm.....I thought it couldn't be done...R32 head on a 12v block...


Uh oh. 

Very nice, where from/builder?

Probably gonna see a few more of these. I would be very interested in this if it winds up being a matter of custom studs, gasket, etc.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The guy that owns the engine above sold it. From what i gather....



> unsure if its been posted but , thought id add it
> 
> list of conversion parts needed
> 1x mk4 r32 complete clyinder head
> ...



On a side note. I never knew VW made an 02S tranny which is a 6 spd version of the 02A/J.










And about to order one of these Upgraded lower tower support.









Difference


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Great info and does not look significantly different to what the 24v guys are doing with the R32 head swap.
:thumbup:

Next thing will be to get some numbers to see:
1- How much the improved headflow affects turbo spool.
2- What HP gains are in it (vs 12v head) for comparable RPM's in/out of boost.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Much cheaper alt. to CAE shifter...and WAY cheaper...








Can be gotten HERE

And here's a great DIY...


> Cut the end off the O2A arm. Drill a new hole and bolt the shifter eye end on. Short shift for free []


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I know it's not the thread to post these but i figured you guys would appreciate good parts & info. That being said...I want a rad like this BAD! :heart:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i think this thread is for everything we want to talk about anyways so more pics! 

im loving the custom radiator/oil cooler :thumbup:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> And about to order one of these Upgraded lower tower support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ok what exactly is this? and what is it for? lol...im trying to figure out what it purpose is lol...


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Much cheaper alt. to CAE shifter...and WAY cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i have ALWAYS...wanted that shifter...but at 400 euro which equals about $508...which isnt too bad but still alittle pricy...freakin nice though...

and is the diy for that shifter... or is it just a good diy for a homemade short shift?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I know it's not the thread to post these but i figured you guys would appreciate good parts & info. That being said...I want a rad like this BAD! :heart:


...sorry for qouting you three times...but you are hitting all the right buttons with crap that i really want lol... i like the idea alot and would look awesome...any more info on that setup?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Boost112 said:


> ...ok what exactly is this? and what is it for? lol...im trying to figure out what it purpose is lol...


It replaces the thing under your tranny. The VW emblem. It reinforces the shifter tower. Most of the stuff is based off VWMS parts. The shifter linkage DIY i posted above is based off a VWMS 02a piece. Except their shifter cable ball was pressed into a custom cast linkage.
There are a few things out there for the 02a that will help minimize gear breakage. Like gear slector bushings that replace the plastic OEM ones.
(Brass fittings)









Replaces these









Full kit









I'm sure the rad/oil cooler is custom but nothing a machine shop can't fab up. I'm even thinking about finding a oil cooler core big enough to get welded to my al. MK3 rad. I have plenty of room. It can even be welded to the side instead of the bottom.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> hmmm.....I thought it couldn't be done...R32 head on a 12v block...


the picture´s show´s an 24v block, the 12v block doesn´t fit to the 24v heads, the head studs doesn´t have the same distance and the oil drain is on the gear side.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
now my engine is running, and it sounds good ;-)










some more pictures


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Great info and does not look significantly different to what the 24v guys are doing with the R32 head swap.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Next thing will be to get some numbers to see:
> ...


I thought about doing a combo like that but after reading how easy it is to run the 12v M5.9 on a 3.6L....I'm hunting for a 3.6 atm.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

P-Racing said:


> the picture´s show´s an 24v block, the 12v block doesn´t fit to the 24v heads, the head studs doesn´t have the same distance and the oil drain is on the gear side.


You are right. i was just about to post this. He never mentioned it being a 24v 2.8. 

Here's adapterman's R32/2.8









@Boost112
Here's what it takes to make a shifter like that.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

adaptorman is insane! I wouldn't even bother trying to follow in any of his footsteps. It'd be like following Alice down the rabbit hole! He has made some pretty fugging amazing custom fabb'd pieces though.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

mike minnillo said:


> Decided that its time to redo my intercooler piping. i just didnt like the way things looked, and how the fitmet (or lack thereof) was with the bumper. im running into some minor clearance issues running from the turbo to the bottom of the PS subframe. theres a damn brake line that i need to bend about 6" back toward the firewall. any hints on bending a brake line?
> 
> started with this:
> 
> ...


to continue on from my previous post, i made a fair amount of progress:


























still to go is extending the maf harness and remounting the coolant and washer fluid bottles.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

P-Racing said:


> Hello,
> now my engine is running, and it sounds good ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


I see the pics but I don't hear anything running! Maybe a video would work better :laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

P-Racing said:


> the picture´s show´s an 24v block, the 12v block doesn´t fit to the 24v heads, the head studs doesn´t have the same distance


That is what I thought, hence why I was interested to see how this project was done (ie incompatible 12v block to 24v head). 




Capt.Dreadz said:


> He never mentioned it being a 24v 2.8.



If I had known it was Adaptorman's motor I would have interjected that it was not a 12V block. He had that done a while back but if I recall he was not too impressed with it (VVT was disabled) compared to his 12V setup. Pretty sure he was doing his testing with a Holset. His fab work is pretty sweet though.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The orig. post is not adapterman's setup. I only posted the pic of his bay to see what it looks like finished. The guy that owns the engine above it sold it before it was installed.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

scrapper said:


> I see the pics but I don't hear anything running! Maybe a video would work better :laugh:


you have to be quietly as much as you can :laugh:
yes you´re right but the camera doesn´t like the sound of my engine/exhaust, only grumble at all and i have to drive some km with low rpm because lots of engineparts are new...



V-dubbulyuh said:


> That is what I thought, hence why I was interested to see how this project was done (ie incompatible 12v block to 24v head).


it is possible to mount the 24v head on a 12v block but i think it is not worth the effort and it isn´t the best option. Also you need some good machines


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Can see that getting pricey and if no significant power gains then useless.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This is how i figure it.....

If you can get it under the cost of a BVH 12v, it's worth it. The gains of 12 extra valves & ports the size grapefruits. IMO that equals more power with less boost. I think it would be the better alternative to getting a BVH built...providing the cost being similar. 

If you to compare a 24vT to a 12vT using similar setups. The 24v can make the same power as the 12v except using less boost. That is the true to key. Anyone can turn up the boost to make more power, the challenge is to make power without turning the knob to 11. My goal has always been to make 450whp under 20 psi. (target is 15psi) If you're building a drag car then boost is everything but when you're daily'ing your VRT, reliability is everything. This is why alotta people end up selling their setups. Tired of fixing it all the time. 



And after looking at transmission pics (note how i didn't say "tranny" ), i'm wondering how hard would it be to swap in an 02S tranny on the older model engines. Here's a 4 cyl. TDI 02s...









...there's a 6 cyl. version. I can get one for $600. Once you unbolt the extras, it identical to the 02a/j. Could be a nice cheap upgrade. You can swap your 02a diff right into it.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

if you have a very good modified head with the right cam´s i think you can make the same power at the same boost. But a 12Vt and a 24Vt are also can be powerless if you have a bad ecu. A good Ecu-programmer is much more important as the valve´s  



V-dubbulyuh said:


> Can see that getting pricey and if no significant power gains then useless.


yes! But if you want you can make it ;-)


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> This is how i figure it.....
> 
> If you can get it under the cost of a BVH 12v, it's worth it. The gains of 12 extra valves & ports the size grapefruits. IMO that equals more power with less boost. I think it would be the better alternative to getting a BVH built...providing the cost being similar.
> 
> ...


I swapped the internals of the 02S into my 02A. 6th gear now equals 195 mph @ 7200 rpm

There are only 1 or 2 02S types that match the final gear of the 02A.
Of wich i only found 1 in all of Holland, so im running 02S shafts in a 02A casing with 02A diff and 02A final gear.

Casings are exactly the same so not worth upgrading to.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I just drove my friends Buscher built DSM Talon running E85 & 40 psi 4" turbo back..My hands are shaking & my armpits are sweating!..Hahaha. It has the loudest 2 step i've ever heard!!..My GAWD!!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

buscher is NFJ. my pal has an evoIx by them and holy **** 800 hp


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Man, i didn't even bother showing him my VRT. It would be like bring a knife to a gun fight.  He also has a dual stage (Both wet & dry) NOS system. I was like WTF you need that. Definitely the fastest i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I just drove my friends Buscher built DSM Talon running E85 & 40 psi 4" turbo back..My hands are shaking & my armpits are sweating!..Hahaha. It has the loudest 2 step i've ever heard!!..My GAWD!!


:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I think i'm gonna CF my piping like this..









He even CF wrapped the filler neck.









...or i could go with some leather.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I think i'm gonna CF my piping like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...where can i get those no clamp couplers?...looks like a big heat shrink tube or something...


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Boost112 said:


> ...where can i get those no clamp couplers?...looks like a big heat shrink tube or something...


Gates Power grip tubing, you can get it on Jegs.

That carbon piping looks nice. a lot more practical than leather.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I have about 20 of those clamps.  I used them on my old VR









They aren't worth the money. You only can use them once & they are a bitch to get off. I've ruined a few hose trying to cut it off. I was gonna use the 12 2.5" Gates clamps on my tubing like that but i'm still undecided.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> They aren't worth the money. You only can use them once & they are a bitch to get off. I've ruined a few hose trying to cut it off. I was gonna use the 12 2.5" Gates clamps on my tubing like that but i'm still undecided.



...hmmm...interesting...i guess that makes sense lol...they look goo though lol...

...let me ask you a second question how was that coolant bubble delete? how was the whole process? i have read that some work pretty good and other people have had issues with keeping pressure and over heating with the in-line filler neck like in the picture... i have the secondary pump already deleted but now i have coolant lines kinda all over the place... and i wouldn't mind cleaning them all up...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

What makes the 02S better than an 02A? Other than being six speed, are they any stronger? From what I have read they are very similar to the 02A design, which has its flaws. Seems like a 02M swap would be better.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Boost112 said:


> other people have had issues with keeping pressure and over heating with the in-line filler neck like in the picture...


I had issues with my Jegs cast filler neck leaking pressure but I switched to a Stant cap with a lever and those issues went away. Not sure if the lever helped it seal better or if it was just a better quality cap then the round chrome cap I got from pep-boys.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> What makes the 02S better than an 02A? Other than being six speed, are they any stronger? From what I have read they are very similar to the 02A design, which has its flaws. Seems like a 02M swap would be better.


No, they are actually 02j trannys with a 6th speed.

The benefits are 3 extra gear option. Entirely different gear selector. More short shifter options (if using the mk5 shifter/cables). Better feel when shifting. The gear ratio (1-3) is identical to early Rado VR & G60/Passat 16v. The 02s has a longer 4-6.

With little machining, you can swap the gearing around between the 3 trannys. The diff ring needs to be mach. down a bit. The 02s Diff is the same as the 02j.

Here's a more detailed thread i started on the subject.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I took a gamble on the 02S setup being a bit stronger because of the extra shaft support provided by the extra bearing in the end cap.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Cool, good info.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> I took a gamble on the 02S setup being a bit stronger because of the extra shaft support provided by the extra bearing in the end cap.


How was the gearing? Did it feel a bit short? I'm about to pick one up. Any info/tip's you can give would be much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe 3,4 and 5 are a bit shorter than stock
But 6 is way longer then stock 5, like i said it's geared for 316kmh @ 7200 rpm

Check what 02S type you need, the final gearing of the 02S must match your 02A.

Your 02A is a CCMtype, and the 02S must be a GQM

Then you can use your 02A diff + final gear with the 02S final.
http://www.turbo-conversion.com/16v-turbo-conversion/16v-turbo-conversion/54

Now i don't know if they use different gearbox codes in the US, you could check http://www.wagenstad.com/index.php. Check the year and carmodel the gearbox type was produced for @ turboconversion.com, and then check @ wagenstad what other types match.

I did a write-up in a recent thread on here, you should check that.

O and check this vid, right near the end im going around [email protected] around 5000 rpm(last digit @ speedo is 240kmh), cruise mode in 6th


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

The 02S 3.389 R&P (GQM) gearing is _really_ similar to the 02A 3.647 R&P (CDM) gearing.
First through third on the GQM are a little bit shorter (roughly 8%), 4th is about the same, 5th is longer but ends up being equal top speed to the CDM, and then you have 6th on top of it 

I'm hoping to get a setup like this as well


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I got all the info covered. You guys need to checkout the thread HERE. PimS, if you don't mind, i'm gonna add your post to the thread.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm not going to clutter up the thread with more pics of my car, but for those interested, the stanceworks feature is out. Check it out here if you're interested. :beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I got all the info covered. You guys need to checkout the thread HERE. PimS, if you don't mind, i'm gonna add your post to the thread.


 Thats fine, more info in one thread


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I think i'm gonna CF my piping like this..


 
I likey :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

He f*ck'd up on the wrap. To much resin caused it to wave up. Can't wait to start mine. It will look way better then that.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

^ 


Are you going with Carbon overload and everywhere? or wrapping only a few things?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

1 or 2 things. I have a nice size CF mold kit. (4 3' rolls of CF, Resin/Hardener, mold release, undercoating, etc...). I've had it for a while now. Just dunno what to make.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Turbocharger housing ?  

I kid, I kid...lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

:laugh: Believe me...I thought of the weirdest sh*t!..haha


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thought I'd toss some updated pics.. sorry for hoarding


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

cstanley19 said:


> Thought I'd toss some updated pics.. sorry for hoarding


 wow. car looks awesome. any spec/numbers on this?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Stock internals 
T3/T4 60 trim 
C2 42# Software 
8.5:1 Head spacer 
ARP Studs 
SX FPR 
Walbro 255 pump 
Schimmel Manifold 
Schimmel A/W I.C. 
HKS BoV w/recirc 
AVCR Boost Controller 
LC1 Wideband 
o2m being built now 
No dyno yet, I'm betting on 400 mark 
I run it weekends on about 20lbs


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

My favorite Rado EVER! :heart:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is one dope Corrado :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow that touches me right here :heart:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> My favorite Rado EVER! :heart:


 :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Forgive me for staring but your girl has a FAT ass.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow, one really nice Corrado VR6. Its been done just right. And when adding 02M, you will love the car even more.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

FYI, anyone thinking about buying hose & fittings from SiliconeIntake.com, don't. They're garbage. I was always wondering why my a/f's kept dipping on the lean side at idle & every now & then i get a small of gas. Well the hose coming off the rail to the FPR was leaking due to binding hose ends. It cost me $100 to replace that little section with quality (Mr.Gasket) hose & hose ends. Car now runs on point. I plan on replacing all my hoses & fittings. It was leaking so much the gas stripped the clearcoat down to the basecoat.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

ive been running silicon's stuff for the better part of a year now, and have had no issues. its really a convenience thing for me, since they are about 15 min from my house, and there is nowhere else in town that sells any kind of hoses and fittings.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I hear you and i would do the same if they are the only option. I've got a few speed shops that sell fittings & hoses. The place i got the hose/hose ends from has EVERYTHING incl. race gas & NOS refill. I should have went to them from day one. I thought they closed when actually they moved closer to me. 


Edit: Quick question... 
When you guys run race gas, do you do any sort of prepping before dumping it in the tank. I wanna get a can before i hit the dyno. Now that my fuel issue is fixed, i'm more then ready to go.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I always try to get the tank to less than a gallons of 93oct when I fill it up with race gas and maybe new plugs...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Lugtronic and 60# injectors went in today. It's absolutely amazing! My car runs better than it ever did on stock management. I just can't believe it. Anyone considering changing up their management, you won't be sorry for going with Lugtronic. Two :thumbup: :thumbup: for Kevin.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

obdONE said:


> Lugtronic and 60# injectors went in today. It's absolutely amazing! My car runs better than it ever did on stock management. I just can't believe it. Anyone considering changing up their management, you won't be sorry for going with Lugtronic. Two :thumbup: :thumbup: for Kevin.


 Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Paolo, i just sent you a FR on FB in case your wondering who it was


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Lugtronic and 60# injectors went in today. It's absolutely amazing!


 Glad you're happy with it. :thumbup:


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Wow, one really nice Corrado VR6. Its been done just right. And when adding 02M, you will love the car even more.


 Thanks for the nice comments guys. It took 2 years to build but it was well worth it. I drive it almost everyday. Unfortunately I am going to six months of training then to either Afghanistan or Korea for a year. She will be tucked away for quite some time. I'll probably put it in my father's garage and start stock piling for a GT35r or Holset along with a haldex set up.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> 1 or 2 things. I have a nice size CF mold kit. (4 3' rolls of CF, Resin/Hardener, mold release, undercoating, etc...). I've had it for a while now. Just dunno what to make.


 where did you get this kit I would love to do my piping...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

A place in the UK (name escapes me atm) but Ebay has them.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I looked into making a scoop for my fender a while back and found this... 
http://www.eastbaycomposites.com/products/carbon-fiber-fabrication-kit


----------



## SteveVR6MK3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet rado, having a high rez of this would be sick!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> I looked into making a scoop for my fender a while back and found this...
> http://www.eastbaycomposites.com/products/carbon-fiber-fabrication-kit


 For that price, you can get 3 rolls of CF along with x2 the amount of Res/Hardener on Ebay. There are 2 types of kits. Laminating & molding. The difference in the kit is the resin/hardener & the molding kit comes with a release agent. The "stage 2" kit comes with undercoating. I have the stage 2 molding & laminating kits. 

I would check out some vids on YT for tricks & tips. Getting it smooth & glossy is really hard, hence why i haven't made anything yet. There's a vid where the guy laminated a set of mirrors & it came out awesome yet i've seen random people try the samething & it looked like sh*t. If you're wondering what a sh*tty job looks like...look at the boost tubes above. See how it looks wavy & you can see spots where the resin bubbled. Tubing is the hardest part to cover. The resin wants to drip off the sides which makes an uneven coat. The proper way is to vacuum seal injection.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

good thing i havent bought anything yet :thumbup: ebay ftw


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I need a simple, effective, cheap, non-vented catch can. Any suggestions?


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

obdONE said:


> I need a simple, effective, cheap, non-vented catch can. Any suggestions?


 Same. In for suggestions.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Why non-vented? You plan on plumbing it back into the engine? 



Oh and i wondered why my car was acting funny (Vac line coming from the FPR got ate by the rad fans):facepalm:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Either way would work for me. I just have a hose running down to the ground right now...


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

obdONE said:


> I need a simple, effective, cheap, non-vented catch can. Any suggestions?


 I was using the OEM ISV muffler for the longest time :laugh: 









Vapour line in one end, filter venting (or recirc hose) on the other. 
Works great in a pinch


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

obdONE said:


> Lugtronic and 60# injectors went in today. It's absolutely amazing! My car runs better than it ever did on stock management. I just can't believe it. Anyone considering changing up their management, you won't be sorry for going with Lugtronic. Two :thumbup: :thumbup: for Kevin.


 Can't wait to pull the trigger on mine.. going with something similar for my OBD1 too 

:thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Why non-vented? You plan on plumbing it back into the engine


 yes. I can't stand the smell. 



Insan3Vr6 said:


> I just have a hose running down to the ground right now...


 Me too and I can't stand it anymore... 



prometheus_ said:


> I was using the OEM ISV muffler for the longest time


 haha, ingenious, but I need something a bit more lasting than that. 



The 42DD stealth can looks like the best option, but at $115 it's still expensive. There's gotta be something else out there that's basically the same thing for half the price. Anyone have ANY suggestions of things to look at? If not, maybe I'll just make one. 







pubahs said:


> Can't wait to pull the trigger on mine.. going with something similar for my OBD1 too
> 
> :thumbup:


 you WILL NOT REGRET IT!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> you WILL NOT REGRET IT!


 New dyno coming soon?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

obdONE said:


> yes. I can't stand the smell.
> The 42DD stealth can looks like the best option, but at $115 it's still expensive. There's gotta be something else out there that's basically the same thing for half the price. Anyone have ANY suggestions of things to look at? If not, maybe I'll just make one.


 ...i made mine...pretty easy...i bought one of those aluminum water bottle for like $3 at cvs...turned it upside down...cut the top(actually the flat bottom of the bottle) for a breather filter i picked up at pepboys...got some brass fittings that matched the valve cover... put the fitting on the side of the bottle...attach the hose from the valve cover and your done!!!...just make sure to put some steel wool in the bottle to help catch the crap coming out... and i just sprayed it black so it doesn't look out of place...lol...and works pretty good...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> New dyno coming soon?


 yes, within the next couple of weeks. Work is owning right now. 



Boost112 said:


> ...i made mine...pretty easy...


 not bad. I think I'm just going to make one out of sheet aluminum. I have access to a MIG with a spool gun.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

obdONE said:


> not bad. I think I'm just going to make one out of sheet aluminum. I have access to a MIG with a spool gun.


 ...if you can weld or have some one that can weld..it is the best option...i had neither lol...gl...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Non-vented can won't work on our engines unless you plan on plumbing it back into the engine. Gasses need somewhere to go. 

Also, i have a vented can i haven't smelled anything since installing it. It even sits below the fresh air vent. I baffled my can so no fumes. If you planning on making one...good luck. You need to build a baffle to direct the vapors & oil towards the bottom & the gasses back out. Do a search, you'll see what i'm talking about.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, the can will be plumbed back into the intake. Hose from PCV -> can -> intake. 

I used to have a vented can on there and the smell was as bad as it is now with it dumped to the ground. The can had no baffling though, so maybe that's what the problem is. 

Can baffling be as simple as putting steel wool in it or does it need to be more sophisticated than that?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

obdONE said:


> Yes, the can will be plumbed back into the intake. Hose from PCV -> can -> intake.
> 
> I used to have a vented can on there and the smell was as bad as it is now with it dumped to the ground. The can had no baffling though, so maybe that's what the problem is.
> 
> Can baffling be as simple as putting steel wool in it or does it need to be more sophisticated than that?


 ...the steel wool does make a difference...or atleast when i did it...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Boost112 said:


> ...the steel wool does make a difference...or atleast when i did it...


 That's what i did with the can i have now. I guess that's the reason why i don't smell anything.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Yes, the can will be plumbed back into the intake. Hose from PCV -> can -> intake.


 Not sure if he meant intake or oil pan (another option).


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Not sure if he meant intake or oil pan (another option).


 ...or the exhaust...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...or the exhaust...


 Oil recirc'd to the exhaust?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Oil recirc'd to the exhaust?


 ...no just the vapors...it would go from the can to the exhaust to vent the fumes into the exhaust...post dp/header...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Re-read his post, gotcha. 

I was referring to blow-by (ie oil, not only vapors), which people also reroute to the pan.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

With a baffled can, I hope to trap all the oil and just send the vapor back into the intake to get combusted. 

I had a friend that routed his pcv directly into the exhaust and it just poured white smoke out constantly. Looked like a semi! It was horrible. I do not recommend doing it this route.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> I had a friend that routed his pcv directly into the exhaust and it just poured white smoke out constantly. Looked like a semi! It was horrible. I do not recommend doing it this route.


 That is a design made for American V8's. Doesn't work for imports. :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I have the ATP vented catchcan and its not baffled... how much steel wool do I put in there? 

Also anyone fitted 3.5" exhaust pipe over the axle? Will be getting my exhaust made soon n trying to figure out what size to do... 

Thanks


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

for my catch can, I found some steel wool balls. little smaller than a baseball but pretty thick all together. I was only gonna throw one in mine so it wouldnt restrict any "flow". but i wouldnt know if thats right or wrong.. 

guys I was wondering what battery you are using. my battery is huuge :thumbdown: 
I need a nice small one, or im gonna have to relocate this biatch


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

What about those 'universal' ones on ebay for like $20 bucks? I'm not one for ebay ****, but wouldn't having SOMETHING there be better than a hose to the ground? 

I think I might just make my own and use steel wool..


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> I have the ATP vented catchcan and its not baffled... how much steel wool do I put in there?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 I have this same catchcan... are you rerouting it back in or running a line in then plugging otherside and just venting it?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

pubahs said:


> I have this same catchcan... are you rerouting it back in or running a line in then plugging otherside and just venting it?


 My car is not 100% done yet but I only have 1 hose going to the catchcan and venting it... but eventually ill have 2 hoses going to it when i modify my valvecover for another fitting


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

obdONE said:


> With a baffled can, I hope to trap all the oil and just send the vapor back into the intake to get combusted.
> 
> I had a friend that routed his pcv directly into the exhaust and it just poured white smoke out constantly. Looked like a semi! It was horrible. I do not recommend doing it this route.


 I'd like to know if he ran a catch can and then routed it to the exhaust or just ran it straight to the exhaust? The latter I'm guessing. I want to try this out because I have no room to re-route it back to the intake.The point of having it in the intake/exhaust is to put the crankcase under vacuum. 



Capt.Dreadz said:


> That is a design made for *race cars*. Doesn't work for *cars requiring emissions testing*. :laugh:


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Crankcase evac. will work for any motor if correctly done. Gotta have the ports at the correct angle or you risk pressurizing the crankcase which is no good. check valve fixes that though. Vac helps seal the rings etc., and routing to exhaust will get rid of the smell. Im actually going to run this setup on my turbo car this summer. 

Something is wrong if your pouring white smoke,..prob installed wrong er some ****. Not much oil will see its way to the exhaust if set up correctly.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Something is wrong if your pouring white smoke,..prob installed wrong er some ****. Not much oil will see its way to the exhaust if set up correctly.


 It probably was going directly from the crankcase to exhaust, and not through a catchcan first


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Some pic's i took at tonites meet.. 
 
 

Turn the boost up to 20 psi also. Spark plugs don't like that kinda boost. Gonna bring the gap down a bit (from stock)


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Looking good! I miss mine bad! 

Are you still using the stock coilpack? Ive always gapped mine at. 018 per Kevin's advice and never missed up to 25psi...(boostcut is at 27ish)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I only get to drive her once a week. (Weds. night meet). It was so beautiful out today, i had to bring her out. I got stopped by at least 5 V-dubbers on the way home. They all have been watching my build thread so it was great for them to see it in person & in action. 20 psi VRT + Tunnel = a really hard boner. :heart: 

And yup, using a stock CP. What i noticed (maybe ya'll can help me...) is that it was stalling every now & then. I watch my a/f go from 14.7 @ 800rpm to 18 @ 500rpm. My vac is between 20-21 @ idle. Also when i'm on the highway & i'm at a solid mph, i get a hiccup. Other then that, it pulls fine. The a/f's are on point throughout the rev band. I haven't check the plugs since i installed them about 500 (tops) miles ago. It did that last week. It ran fine on the way to the meet. No hiccup, not stalling. It only happens on the way home. I'm gonna check my vac line coming off the FPR in the morning as the last time it happened, it ended up being the cut line (pic above).


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

It was not routed to a catch can first, directly from valve cover to exhaust. He used the moroso weld-in bung for the exhaust that specifies it to be welded at a 45* angle or whatever it is. He's using a eurojet valve cover and I'm fairly certain all the factory PCV stuff was ripped out. This was on a mkv 2.5 jetta, so I don't know what to tell you. It was billowing smoke.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I got all the info covered. You guys need to checkout the thread HERE. PimS, if you don't mind, i'm gonna add your post to the thread.


 ...ummm so last night i got a little rough with the car...lol...and i blew out third gear...shifting from 2nd to 3rd...it grinded and then let go...all this on 10psi...made it home on all gears but third...transmission sounds like it has rocks in it... im starting to get a little more interested in this o2s swap but im still rocky on what you exactly would need lol...and which case is the best for what i have...i have that thread in my subscriptions so i will be watching anxiously as i figure out what to do....:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> And yup, using a stock CP. What i noticed (maybe ya'll can help me...) is that it was stalling every now & then.


 ...have you thought about doing the ford coil pack mod?...pretty easy and much better then the oem coil pack...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> 20 psi VRT + Tunnel = a really hard boner. :heart:
> 
> And yup, using a stock CP. What i noticed (maybe ya'll can help me...) is that it was stalling every now & then.


 Stock coil will support in excess of 20 psi if you gap the plugs correctly (some guys run even more on a stock coil). On the stock coil I was running ~ .022" for anything > 20 psi with a 7 rated plug. 

My daily is set around 25 psi and I could not take the shiitty gas mileage due to the tight plug gapping. The ability to run a substantially larger gap/better fuel economy with the Ford coils was reason enough to convert *all *my vr's to this spec.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I thought about it. I might still do it. What do you guys do about the plug wires? Does the stock ones work on the Ford CP? 

So what would be an optimal gap for the psi i'm running using the BKR7E's & stock coil?


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

I did the msd coils at .045 gap (bkr7's) No missing at 26psi. supposedly guys have ran .060 gap w/o missing but I dont feel comfortable running a gap that large, especially since im going with an 8 range plug shortly. I picked up 2-3mpg hwy from the new coil setup, so def worth it. Not sure about the ford coils tho. Stock I always ran .020, same boost never missed. :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Just get the right plugs and forget about all the msd crap.... 

Bosch F3CS 

i had MAJOR misfiring issues etc. ran like crap, thought my coil was wasted etc. 
Dropped the F3CS in, and that solved everything


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I thought about it. I might still do it. What do you guys do about the plug wires? Does the stock ones work on the Ford CP?
> 
> So what would be an optimal gap for the psi i'm running using the BKR7E's & stock coil?


 I'm selling my MSD coil setup if you'd be interested - PM me :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Turn the boost up to 20 psi also. Spark plugs don't like that kinda boost. Gonna bring the gap down a bit (from stock)


 Use Bosch F2CS or F3CS plugs, and forget all this plug gapping stuff. Its so 2007  
I dont know how many sets of bkr7e I have in my garage with diffrent gappings. All I can say is that they dont work as good as they should. And you are not supposed to drive around with a 0.22 or 0.24 gap like all you bkr7e guys are doing. 
Coilpack supports 30 psi easy with F2CS plugs. No gapping.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pimS said:


> Just get the right plugs and forget about all the msd crap....
> 
> Bosch F3CS
> 
> ...


 Haha, you beat me to it. :thumbup:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Hi, 
I just got my F3CS. Since these are not resistored, don't you have RFI issues?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It was never the plugs rather the ground wire coming out the MAF plug. It since been fixed & running perfect again. 

I've never had problems with the BK's & i've used them in various turbo engines that are still running fine. I don't doubt the F3's being better but i tend to go with whats avail. locally. God forbid i foul a plug. I can run & get another BK within 10 min. I'm sure you guys are having good results with the F3's but as the old saying goes...If it ain't broke...don't fix it. This is why i haven't went the Ford CP route. 

I drove 80 miles roundtrip balls to the wall @ 20-21 psi lastnight and she ran PERFECT. I'll be turning the boost down anyway. To much for the streets. You guys might like wheel spin but i can't stand it. I can still hang with the Vettes & Stangs when it was running 15 psi. call me crazy but i'm not trying to get the most outta my setup. 400hp & i'm good!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You guys might like wheel spin but i can't stand it.


 I know... its only fun for a little while and it just gets annoying having no traction lol... I have Mickey Thompson 225/50 ET streets on the front and I dont have traction till top of 3rd at 18psi on my ld setup :banghead: 

I cant wait to get my setup tuned!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a spare pair of tires (brand new) but i would like to get through the year with the ones i have on. 

It will take me a long time to get the power the way i want it. Right now i'm so scared the trannys gonna go. I don't trust it. This is why i'm going the 02s route. I just want this one to last till then. I was quite happy when it was 15 psi & under. When i built the car, it was never with gaining power down the road. I built it for longevity & get it reliable as i can. My #1 goal is to run 400-450hp & not have to open the hood unless its to clean my bay. I built it with daily driven in mind even though it gets driven once or twice a week....if that. I'm saving the big power for the next project. Can we say 24v'er  

What i am about to do is start building another 12v. Just a full OEM rebuild. I want a well sealed engine.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I have a spare pair of tires (brand new) but i would like to get through the year with the ones i have on.
> 
> It will take me a long time to get the power the way i want it. Right now i'm so scared the trannys gonna go. I don't trust it. This is why i'm going the 02s route. I just want this one to last till then. I was quite happy when it was 15 psi & under. When i built the car, it was never with gaining power down the road. I built it for longevity & get it reliable as i can. My #1 goal is to run 400-450hp & not have to open the hood unless its to clean my bay. I built it with daily driven in mind even though it gets driven once or twice a week....if that. I'm saving the big power for the next project. Can we say 24v'er
> 
> What i am about to do is start building another 12v. Just a full OEM rebuild. I want a well sealed engine.


 AMEN!!! eace: 
Longevity & reliability Are always @ the top on my list when I'm doing a project...


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm even thinking about selling mine.. 

At the moment i'm dailying a bmw 316i, my VRT is to unreliable. 
Only thing i can do about that is get a 02M, but i don't know... that'd mean another 4K down the drain. 
My 02S is still in one piece, but i don't trust it enough to sell the bmw and start to daily the vrt again, i need a car to get to work and all. 

weak ass VW tranny's:banghead: 

o yeah and the gas prices aren't really funny at the moment over here, i'm paying around $9 a gallon for 93 oktane


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> o yeah and the gas prices aren't really funny at the moment over here, i'm paying around $9 a gallon for 93 oktane


 And us Americans are complaining about $4 a gallon (93)  


@ everyone, What race fuel do you guys go with? C16, Q16, Import?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

pimS said:


> I'm even thinking about selling mine..
> 
> At the moment i'm dailying a bmw 316i, my VRT is to unreliable.
> Only thing i can do about that is get a 02M, but i don't know... that'd mean another 4K down the drain.
> ...


 Norway has 9.7USD for 1 gallon "93okt", and a used mk4 R32 is 65000 usd, 2012 mk6 GTI is 95000 usd So stop complaining :thumbdown: :laugh: 



VRT Fuel question: Kubotapowered did 577whp on oem fuel rail/lines. Just with a inline Walbro 255. 
Im thinking of two things with fuel / E85 mix.. 
1: Buying a custom fuel rail and a adj. fpr complete with an6 lines. 
2: Run oem lines/rail with a adj fpr.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Norway has 9.7USD for 1 gallon "93okt", and a used mk4 R32 is 65000 usd, 2012 mk6 GTI is 95000 usd So stop complaining :thumbdown: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe norway is the only country in the EU wich is more expensive than Holland. 
But hey, you have gatebill, stop complaining:laugh:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> And us Americans are complaining about $4 a gallon (93)
> 
> 
> @ everyone, What race fuel do you guys go with? C16, Q16, Import?


 Yeah you guys have nothing to complain about, you should all check what were paying for taxes in europe. ( The more you earn here the higher %tage you pay) 
Stop complaining, and pay off your national debt


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

i just left the gas station & it was $3.93 a gal. for 93 oct. 

Same here my friend...the more you make, the more you get taxed. It differs from state to state. Like california is one of the highest paying in the country. I'm betting the cali guys are paying 6-$7 a gal. while Washington might be cheaper then NY. I've always said that the US is made up of 50 different countries.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> VRT Fuel question: Kubotapowered did 577whp on oem fuel rail/lines. Just with a inline Walbro 255.
> Im thinking of two things with fuel / E85 mix..
> 1: Buying a custom fuel rail and a adj. fpr complete with an6 lines.
> 2: Run oem lines/rail with a adj fpr.


 Do you have to retune for a mix like that? Curious.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I just dug this out. I'm gonna do a test piece. 
 
Epoxy resin by Capt. Dreadz, on Flickr 

 
Roll of Carbon Fiber by Capt. Dreadz, on Flickr


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Do you have to retune for a mix like that? Curious.


 No retune. AEM wideband and fuelpressure. 




pimS said:


> I believe norway is the only country in the EU wich is more expensive than Holland.
> But hey, you have gatebill, stop complaining:laugh:


 We are not in the EU. And that is a good thing  
Gatebil is crazy :snowcool: 
Regarding 02M, its the best mod on my car. V6 4Motion gearing is so fun to drive with boost. 4th gear and wheelspin all over @ 28 psi. Pulls hard :wave: 





This thread needs more pics


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> This thread needs more pics


  









And its actually a VRT


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Ordered my custom harness from Kevin @ Lugtronic... then next order will be my ECU. 

Can't wait  :thumbup: 

Since we need more pics, heres an old pic but the VRT engine setup it'll be going on 










And the car


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I just dug this out. I'm gonna do a test piece.
> 
> Epoxy resin by Capt. Dreadz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

a little comparison pic of my new to my old 

My new:









my old:









:beer:opcorn:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Lookin great man, really cleaned up!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Where did you get that fuel rail??


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks! Engine bay got something going in now than with the stock intake mani. There are actually something to look at 

Fuel rail was from Migfab, he also made the srim...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

vw a1 g60t said:


> For all looking for sri manifold,contact me.Its me made it for capz and PjS860ct


Got the short runner n fuel rail from him... got it pretty quickly as well


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

got my pipes for my exhaust!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> Got the short runner n fuel rail from him... got it pretty quickly as well


Me to.  The turn around was a week.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

P-Racing said:


> i´m a bit further, but still not finished




Niiiice. I seriously thought about doing a dash bezel except i was gonna laminate it to the plastic.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> got my pipes for my exhaust!


i'm jelly. i really want to have a new exhaust made soon :thumbup:


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Niiiice. I seriously thought about doing a dash bezel except i was gonna laminate it to the plastic.


thx, i had to build a new cover because i changed from a MK2 to a MK3 speedometer, and i bought twilled carbon but it wasn´t easy to form well i have to cut it in to pieces...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

P-Racing said:


> thx, i had to build a new cover because i changed from a MK2 to a MK3 speedometer, and i bought twilled carbon but it wasn´t easy to form well i have to cut it in to pieces...


so it has an mk3 cluster opening but it mounts to an mk2 bezel? SWEET! :thumbup:

I though about laminating my back deck in my Jetta but i would need a wider piece as i don't wanna do 2 strips. I'm gonna do something small first. Just dunno what though.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> so it has an mk3 cluster opening but it mounts to an mk2 bezel? SWEET! :thumbup:


yes you´re right ;-)



Capt.Dreadz said:


> I though about laminating my back deck in my Jetta but i would need a wider piece as i don't wanna do 2 strips. I'm gonna do something small first. Just dunno what though.


if i was looking right you bought an calico weave carbon, it´s better for tarp things but if you want to laminate complex forms, a twilled carbon will be a better choose.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

*edit*



PjS860ct said:


> a little comparison pic of my new to my old
> 
> My new:
> 
> ...


the ic piping looks badass!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^ thanks 

]


Big_Tom said:


> i'm jelly. i really want to have a new exhaust made soon :thumbup:


Im bringing my car to my friends shop tomorrow at 5am after i get out of work so it can cool down before he woks on it when they open up...

I cant wait to hear the full 3.5" aluminum exhaust with an aluminum vibrant muffler

Will post some vids after
:beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Calls for a trip to the dyno too!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

My friend does have a dyno as well


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I spent all week building a sub box for my Jetta. Funny though as i never consider the size of the trunk opening.:facepalm: After spending all that time building it, i was determine to get it in so i cut the back seat brace out & pushed the deck up a bit (yea..it was that big...). Finally got it in & it sounds crazy. Well after driving around today with a friggin' 200lb box in the trunk, decided i don't want it anymore. :banghead: By the far the biggest mistake i've done to date. Now i'm dreading have to pull it out. Good thing i didn't weld the brace back. ARGHH...what a wasted week. :screwy:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanna see some drive bys ^^^opcorn:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Exhaust is not finished yet, couldnt squeeze me in as they are swamped with work, he finished up to the over the axle but now found out that the 3.5" vband wont fit through the axle so we need to get a slim clamp tomorrow and finish it then... i have a vid though of whats finished and its loud


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes on the vids capt:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> i have a vid though of whats finished and its loud


3.5" is very loud - but I still love mine.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> Yes on the vids capt:thumbup:


Its not easy to get a cameraman these days..LOL!

Some pics i took today while at the junkyard..


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Its dark so... sound only  exhaust is not done yet btw...


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

damn thats awesome man.. did you go alum. cuz its lighter? Will it hold up as long as a stainless system would?


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Its not easy to get a cameraman these days..LOL!
> 
> Some pics i took today while at the junkyard..


that blue is so fresh :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

kushdubber said:


> damn thats awesome man.. did you go alum. cuz its lighter? Will it hold up as long as a stainless system would?


Thanks! Yep trying to do some weight reduction.. total weight of the entire system is less than 15lbs! The heaviest part are the clamps on the vbands  muffler weighs in at 1.9#...


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Thanks! Yep trying to do some weight reduction.. total weight of the entire system is less than 15lbs! The heaviest part are the clamps on the vbands  muffler weighs in at 1.9#...


definite weight reduction, my muffler is heavy enough not including all the piping. ive never thought about that, but its probably one of the most significant things to do to lose lbs :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

and it should last a long time... car doesnt get driven a lot maybe once or twice a week if im lucky when i had my old setup in... the aluminum piping is after the flex pipe at the bottom so its pretty far from all the heat of the turbo...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

So happy right now. I was have idling problems & couldn't figure it out. It ended up being the ground wire coming out the MAF plug. So i epoxy'd it. My FPR was set to low so i turned it up. I also regapped my plugs to .30 & she is back to being close to perfect. I think my clutch fork might be bent though.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> So happy right now. I was have idling problems & couldn't figure it out. It ended up being the ground wire coming out the MAF plug. So i epoxy'd it. My FPR was set to low so i turned it up. I also regapped my plugs to .30 & she is back to being close to perfect. I think my clutch fork might be bent though.


what psi is your fpr at idle? I had a question from a while back, did you get to makin your fuel pump any quieter?



PjS860ct said:


> and it should last a long time... car doesnt get driven a lot maybe once or twice a week if im lucky when i had my old setup in... the aluminum piping is after the flex pipe at the bottom so its pretty far from all the heat of the turbo...


that would make sense, i dont know how you fit that 3.5" dp mine was a bitch! 3".. 

i have a 2.75 stainless system that i got in the summer, i kinda want to keep it. i need a test pipe so i was thinking about just getting a cutout to save some $$. are those worth the couple hundred bucks?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i have a 2.75 stainless system that i got in the summer, i kinda want to keep it. i need a test pipe so i was thinking about just getting a cutout to save some $$. are those worth the couple hundred bucks?[/QUOTE]


I had a cutout on my last setup as i also wanted to keep my 2.5" TT exhaust... it worked for me, others prefer a full 3" system but at the time a cutout was enough for me and the gains were there just like a full 3" system for $200 or less...:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

kushdubber said:


> what psi is your fpr at idle? I had a question from a while back, did you get to makin your fuel pump any quieter?


46 psi (3.17XXX bar). a/f's are 14.7-14.8(warm). It will occasionally dip to 15. atm i'm running at 12 psi of boost. I had turned it down from 20 psi after i started having troubles. I plan on turning it back up to around 15 psi.

As far as my FP, i haven't touched it. I don't even notice it anymore and i rarely hear it in the car. I do hear it when i'm low on gas....which is often.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> I had a cutout on my last setup as i also wanted to keep my 2.5" TT exhaust... it worked for me, others prefer a full 3" system but at the time a cutout was enough for me and the gains were there just like a full 3" system for $200 or less...:thumbup:


similar gains and the ability to switch back and forth, i think its a pretty good idea. cops are everywhere around me, itd be nice to have the option.



Capt.Dreadz said:


> 46 psi (3.17XXX bar). a/f's are 14.7-14.8(warm). It will occasionally dip to 15. atm i'm running at 12 psi of boost. I had turned it down from 20 psi after i started having troubles. I plan on turning it back up to around 15 psi.
> 
> As far as my FP, i haven't touched it. I don't even notice it anymore and i rarely hear it in the car. I do hear it when i'm low on gas....which is often.


what kind of troubles were you having? what spring are you runnin in your wg?

ya i hear you. using 91 oct? walbros can't be that bad then.. ive hear complaints about it being "super" loud :sly:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

U should hear my 044  talk about loud lol and i have a surge tank.. but i cant really hear it through my exhaust


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

kushdubber said:


> similar gains and the ability to switch back and forth, i think its a pretty good idea. cops are everywhere around me, itd be nice to have the option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't get 91 here. 87, 89, 93...and strictly 93 in anything i drive. Sunoco use to sell 94. Problems were bad idle, leaning at idle, etc...As i said above, it ended up being a loose wire in the MAF. As far as WG spring....i dunno to be honest.  It didn't matter after i got an EBC. I think it's an 8 lb spring as it doesn't go below that.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey guys quick question. I want to put a 30r on my 12v with a goal of 400 wheel hp. Schimmel told me to use a 1.06 AR turbine housing. My question is will I have a lot of lag with that size? I would really like to see boost around 3k.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a thread here that might be useful to you. Lemme see if i can dig it up.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

1.06 is fine for a T3. I would advise you to listen to Bill before listening to 99% of forum members.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> U should hear my 044  talk about loud lol and i have a surge tank.. but i cant really hear it through my exhaust


ya, a good remedy for a loud fp; loudER exhaust lol




Capt.Dreadz said:


> We don't get 91 here. 87, 89, 93...and strictly 93 in anything i drive. Sunoco use to sell 94. Problems were bad idle, leaning at idle, etc...As i said above, it ended up being a loose wire in the MAF. As far as WG spring....i dunno to be honest.  It didn't matter after i got an EBC. I think it's an 8 lb spring as it doesn't go below that.


oh ok true. petro canada actually bought out sunoco up here, so we get 94  i was just wondering about the spring, because i heard not to go above x2 the spring rate.

sooo since im using an MBC (assuming electronic would act the same) that doesnt really matter in my case. i plan on running 12lbs but i know ill want to turn it up


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> Hey guys quick question. I want to put a 30r on my 12v with a goal of 400 wheel hp. Schimmel told me to use a 1.06 AR turbine housing. My question is will I have a lot of lag with that size? I would really like to see boost around 3k.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dustin


1.06 t3 is perfect... but put that on a 35r


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> There's a thread here that might be useful to you. Lemme see if i can dig it up.


That would be great. thanks :thumbup:



DieGTi said:


> 1.06 is fine for a T3. I would advise you to listen to Bill before listening to 99% of forum members.


I agree, I was just looking for a second opinion, and maybe someone with a similar setup could chime in.



PjS860ct said:


> 1.06 t3 is perfect... but put that on a 35r


Being that I don't see me going much higher than 400hp. I think the 35r would be overkill.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> Hey guys quick question. I want to put a 30r on my 12v with a goal of 400 wheel hp. Schimmel told me to use a 1.06 AR turbine housing. My question is will I have a lot of lag with that size? I would really like to see boost around 3k.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dustin


hopefully you mean a 3076, not a 3071. You will be maxxing out the 3076 on a VR though, so dont expect a lot of power up top (works much better on a 1.8t)

do a search for alexi's thread. 3076 with big hotside is what he used, and i'm pretty sure he posted his dyno (he's now upgrading to a larger turbo).

:beer:


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> hopefully you mean a 3076, not a 3071. You will be maxxing out the 3076 on a VR though, so dont expect a lot of power up top (works much better on a 1.8t)
> 
> do a search for alexi's thread. 3076 with big hotside is what he used, and i'm pretty sure he posted his dyno (he's now upgrading to a larger turbo).
> 
> :beer:


Yes 3076, I searched username "alexi" with no results. Would love to read the thread though. Thanks


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> You will be maxxing out the 3076 on a VR though, so dont expect a lot of power up top (works much better on a 1.8t)
> :beer:


this is why I mentioned the 35r with the 1.06 exhaust housing :beer: as the 3076 is a 4cyl turbo :laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

i would have to agree .. a 30r on a vr is like a k03 on a 1.8t ..lol 

here a short vid of a vr im building for a customer of mine 
comp turbo 6062 
9-1 comp 
c2 42lb software 






just checking for fluid leaks so none of the intercooler piping is hooked up ..


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

my Walbro is loud as hell! I was actually coming in here to read if anyone has done anything to quiet their's down...I guess not. I was wondering if they will flow fuel through them when not powered? Like if I wired a switch into it and only turned it on when I expected to do some high boost runs? I guess that could get dangerous though. My exhaust is similar to Paolo's but 3", it's super loud. It completely covers up the noise of the pump while driving, but you can def. hear it at idle. I'm about to add in a 3" magnaflow as I'm tired of how loud the exhaust is right now so I know the pump will be even louder after that. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

obdONE said:


> my Walbro is loud as hell! I was actually coming in here to read if anyone has done anything to quiet their's down...I guess not. I was wondering if they will flow fuel through them when not powered? Like if I wired a switch into it and only turned it on when I expected to do some high boost runs? I guess that could get dangerous though. My exhaust is similar to Paolo's but 3", it's super loud. It completely covers up the noise of the pump while driving, but you can def. hear it at idle. I'm about to add in a 3" magnaflow as I'm tired of how loud the exhaust is right now so I know the pump will be even louder after that. Anyone have any suggestions?


I would like to know also, mine is very load. I can hear it in my house with my car running, lol.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This is the only thing i see quieting a Bosch pump.









I plan on ordering this to properly mount my pump.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> This is the only thing i see quieting a Bosch pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad pump, get in the box. I would imagine the 044 is quite louder than a walbro.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the 044 mounted in the engine bay on the chassis arm that holds the rad.
Its certainly quieter than mounting it in the back of the car.
It does squeel like a pig at times, but that why we have sound systems.
Steve


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I run that IE surge piece and it's noise problem solved. Every once in a while my pump gets a bubble or something and gets louder but normally it's not loud enough to give much of a thought. I did mount the tank on some homemade silicone isolation mounts plus I have a sheet of rubbery carpet padding right over the mounting spot under the pass side rear seat.

For the guys without a tank, even if a pump is wrapped, if the bracket is hard mounted to the chassis you are gonna get allot of vibration/noise. The noise maker needs to be held as loosely as possible to dampen the vibes out.

But it really takes mass to kill vibration/noise, or change the frequency to a less annoying one.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Electronic fuel pump controller would help as well. Bring the voltage down at idle= less pump wear and quieter.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Electronic fuel pump controller would help as well. Bring the voltage down at idle= less pump wear and quieter.


Yeah, I know Motech has this as a built in option, I was going to ask Kevin if my Lugtronic can somehow regulate the voltage to it as well. That would be very sweet. 




Capt.Dreadz said:


> This is the only thing i see quieting a Bosch pump.


I like the 034 single 044 tank better than the I.E. one. Has anyone run that one?



I'm finishing up my custom catch can today so I'll have some pics of it for you guys later :thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

my wallbro is in tank, never hear it.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Aeromotive Stealth 340lph Never Heard it... :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

obdONE said:


> my Walbro is loud as hell! I was actually coming in here to read if anyone has done anything to quiet their's down...I guess not. I was wondering if they will flow fuel through them when not powered? Like if I wired a switch into it and only turned it on when I expected to do some high boost runs? I guess that could get dangerous though. My exhaust is similar to Paolo's but 3", it's super loud. It completely covers up the noise of the pump while driving, but you can def. hear it at idle. I'm about to add in a 3" magnaflow as I'm tired of how loud the exhaust is right now so I know the pump will be even louder after that. Anyone have any suggestions?


 
I had an inline walbro that died on me and i had no choice but to drive it home, and the fuel pressure was still holding fine. So yes, they do flow fuel through them when not "running" but I wouldn't venture on driving like that all the time.

My walbro was loud, but it's to be expected for what you need it for. My exhaust and music drowned most of it out while driving though, so it was no issue.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You should hear an A1000... it's louder than a Prius.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> it's louder than a Prius.


thats loud...oh...wait..you can't hear a Prius. :sly:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, an inline pump runs _with_ the stock fuel pump? Excuse my fuel pump ignorance, but until now I have never thought about needing one. I'll only be at around 6-10 psi to start, but I'll be changing stuff up sooner or later. I was thinking of an inline walbro 255, seems to be popular among the go-fast guys....don't think the noise will bother me too much.

Planning ahead.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> Aeromotive Stealth 340lph Never Heard it... :thumbup:


You're using an intank. we're talking inline. That pump is purdy tho. :thumbup:



DieGTi said:


> Electronic fuel pump controller would help as well. Bring the voltage down at idle= less pump wear and quieter.


Wouldn't this give you false a/f readings?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

obdONE said:


> Yeah, I know Motech has this as a built in option, I was going to ask Kevin if my Lugtronic can somehow regulate the voltage to it as well. That would be very sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













This is why this unit is better then IE's.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> So, an inline pump runs _with_ the stock fuel pump? Excuse my fuel pump ignorance, but until now I have never thought about needing one. I'll only be at around 6-10 psi to start, but I'll be changing stuff up sooner or later. I was thinking of an inline walbro 255, seems to be popular among the go-fast guys....don't think the noise will bother me too much.
> 
> Planning ahead.


For a mk3 at least you'll need the inline pump in conjunction with the factory in tank.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VRsixGLI said:


> This is why this unit is better then IE's.


Never seen it before. niiice. :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

d15nonvtec said:


> For a mk3 at least you'll need the inline pump in conjunction with the factory in tank.


I agree, great pump for a good amount of power.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

d15nonvtec said:


> For a mk3 at least you'll need the inline pump in conjunction with the factory in tank.


Most people just upgrade the intank.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good info. For some reason I was always under the impression that the 'inline' pumps replaced the in-tank all together.

Wouldn't it just be easier to replace the in-tank with a 255lph pump rather than having the stock one AND an inline? What's the benefit of an inline as opposed to just upgrading the one?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The best route is running 2 pumps. Kind've a redundancy thing. There are places that sell wiring kits (Like USRT) for those who don't have inlines. IMO, if you're HP goals are low, aftermarket intank would be ok....but survey shows that 99% of those people always go for more power, so you wanna over build it. My setup is rated at 600hp but i'm running in the 300hp range.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The pipe under the car makes me think it's dumping from there. :laugh: would be cool tho. :thumbup:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The best route is running 2 pumps. Kind've a redundancy thing. There are places that sell wiring kits (Like USRT) for those who don't have inlines. IMO, if you're HP goals are low, aftermarket intank would be ok....but survey shows that 99% of those people always go for more power, so you wanna over build it. My setup is rated at 600hp but i'm running in the 300hp range.


Mine is pretty much in the same range. So I think I just made up my mind.

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

SP makes a pretty slick intake setup. I like it's ease of install.
http://www.spturbo.com/onlinestore/index.php/tuning-and-fuel/pump/mk3-intake-fuel-pump.html


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Wouldn't this give you false a/f readings?


you're just scaling back the over flow, not the base flow. Te car will still maintain your base fuel pressure, but your return system wont be sending as much back to the tank.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

GinsterMan98 said:


> SP makes a pretty slick intake setup. I like it's ease of install.
> http://www.spturbo.com/onlinestore/index.php/tuning-and-fuel/pump/mk3-intake-fuel-pump.html


That's a nice chunk of change for a fuel pump. Schimmel is no joke though :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The pipe under the car makes me think it's dumping from there. :laugh: would be cool tho. :thumbup:


U just gave me an idea  finishing the rest of the exhaust and wastegate dump this friday :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VRsixGLI said:


>


Needs bulk head fittings. Nice placement to hide it though.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> That's a nice chunk of change for a fuel pump. Schimmel is no joke though :thumbup:


It's pricey, but if you consider how little effort is needed to install this you could save in the long run. Less lines to run or pumps/surgetanks to buy or mount. I will be upgrading to this pump very soon.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Good info. For some reason I was always under the impression that the 'inline' pumps replaced the in-tank all together.
> 
> Wouldn't it just be easier to replace the in-tank with a 255lph pump rather than having the stock one AND an inline? What's the benefit of an inline as opposed to just upgrading the one?


I think one can do the job, I have done mine own as well as customer cars and have seen nor heard any complaints to one Walbro 255 or Aeromotive 340lph. I guess it depends on budget and HP goals..?
I Like :thumbup:









My Own:











Capt.Dreadz said:


> The best route is running 2 pumps. Kind've a redundancy thing. There are places that sell wiring kits (Like USRT) for those who don't have inlines. IMO, if you're HP goals are low, aftermarket intank would be ok....but survey shows that 99% of those people always go for more power, so you wanna over build it. My setup is rated at 600hp but i'm running in the 300hp range.


My set-up is rated safely @ 575 from Jeff Atwood 630cc file...I agree with over build for the motor {to be safe and reliable} but certain things in MY opinion are overkill PENDING HP GOALS. In tank and InLine to me is lack of space and too much wiring leaving room for failure.
Mustangs, Camaros, Etc. that are build for the street and have electric fuel pumps make 550hp+ on ONE pump



DieGTi said:


> Needs bulk head fittings. Nice placement to hide it though.












I Like, and am not opposed to this in any way but what happens when you get a flat?


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Highbeam2 said:


> I Like, and am not opposed to this in any way but what happens when you get a flat?


Its in an R32 so no spare anyway.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL ok!!! ^^^:thumbup:^^^ :laugh: So where is the fix-a-flat can?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Heres a quick exhaust vid i did. not the best sound. trying to source a better camera and make a better vid soon.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

exhaust? mine sounded the same with only the downpipe....

bit to loud imho


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mike minnillo said:


> Heres a quick exhaust vid i did. not the best sound. trying to source a better camera and make a better vid soon.


WAY louder then mine. It sound awesome though. Like a beast!


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

yours sounds good, dredz! what size exhaust? mine is 3" turbo back with a magnaflow. no cat or resonator.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Exact same except mine is 2.5". People are shocked to hear how quiet it is. I like it. I want my 3" to sound the same when i upgrade.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to listen to those clips but im working


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Exact same except mine is 2.5". People are shocked to hear how quiet it is. I like it. I want my 3" to sound the same when i upgrade.


I know mine is loud, but I've got no problems with it. It was done by a local exhaust shop. Doesn't drone at any rpm. I was a little surprised by how loud the turbo spool is while revving. until this vid, i had never heard my car from the outside, other than at idle.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I cant wait for friday so i can finish my 3.5"exhaust


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> WAY louder then mine. It sound awesome though. Like a beast!





mike minnillo said:


> Heres a quick exhaust vid i did. not the best sound. trying to source a better camera and make a better vid soon.




Dreads car sounds like a 80's Audi inline 5 with just glass pacs and Minnillo car sounds like an Audi 4.2 minus muffler. :thumbup::thumbup:

*If you play them both at the same time it sounds like there going to be race!*


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

catch can is almost done, just need to paint it this week and then install it for good.























































and some baffling on the inside:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Those Siliconehose.com hose ends SUCK elephant nuts. Good thing they're just for the CC. I'm still replacing leaking fittings. :facepalm:

Catch can looks awesome! Should've made it to fit in the rain tray. I'm gonna get my fabricator to make one to fit in my raintray.


Found a new problem today....gotta love VRT's. well lately my boost has been...well...blah. It wasn't coming on hard like it use to. So i turned up the boost which made it worse. (Once boost came in it started to get pig rich & buck) Spent the whole day trying to figure out wtf the problem was. Well it ended up being the silicone elbow coming of the housing. Being that it's kinda wedged in there it didn't blow off but was really loose. Tightened it up along with all the other T-clamps & she's back in bizness. First time in a LONG time have i heard my WG dump. Now i just gotta fix my clutch pedal & i'm good. I :heart: wrenchin'.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

mike minnillo said:


> yours sounds good, dredz! what size exhaust? mine is 3" turbo back with a magnaflow. no cat or resonator.


mike mine is louder than that... I have a 3 inch dp straight pipe no cat no res... to the 42dd 3 inch back... but i like it... drowns out my fuel pump... lol


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Those Siliconehose.com hose ends SUCK elephant nuts. Good thing they're just for the CC. I'm still replacing leaking fittings. :facepalm:


You clamping down on the crimp fitting properly? Compared to the Earl's, Racepart, etc fittings it is critical that the brass crimp fitting does not move on the teflon tube or it *will *leak. I use those lines on oil returns and they do not leak in my application. If you are having leaking at the actual junction of AN male to AN female, lube the threads of both connections and the male tip before you mate the two ends together


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You clamping down on the crimp fitting properly? Compared to the Earl's, Racepart, etc fittings it is critical that the brass crimp fitting does not move on the teflon tube or it *will *leak. I use those lines on oil returns and they do not leak in my application. If you are having leaking at the actual junction of AN male to AN female, lube the threads of both connections and the male tip before you mate the two ends together


I've been putting hoses together for 15+ yrs so i've perfected it. The problem lies in that you don't get a good seal when the hose is bent at the neck of the fitting. If you look at my fuel rail & see how i had a 135* coming off the rail & the hose goes under the intake filter. Even that little bend caused it to leak.
Another problem i have with them is they tend to bind up at the collar which doesn't make for a great seal. My FPR was pissing fuel due to it getting past the collar. I replaced most them with much better fittings & no problems yet.

Funny thing to is when i took the hose & fitting to a local speed shop & they thought i was crazy to use the hose & fittings. They serious thought it was a joke. And these guys specialize in AN fittings.









They recommended i start switching my fuel lines over to some better ones. Actually i'm gonna swap in some hard line up to the engine bay.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dredz, What shop is that? It doesn't look like SK speed..


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeah I wouldn't have used them if not for it being a catch can. I just didn't want to break the bank and they fit the bill.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

(i keep forgetting you're in NY..) We don't have SK this far out. It's Action Performance. Just like SK though. They sell race fuel (where i'm getting mine from...) , NOS refills & will soon have a dyno. They use to be in Bohemia but moved to Ronkonkoma 4 yrs ago.....which is great for me as its closer 

OhBee, you going to Low & Slow meet on Sunday? It's in Levittown.

edit: I had a spanish teacher name Mr. Conlan & he was Chilean.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I've been putting hoses together for 15+ yrs so i've perfected it.


I agree they are not the best quality but then again they cost significantly less. I've got no leaks on several cars with them so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn, SpeedMax makes some cool sh*t.

fuel chiller









Catch can (They have a non vented version too)









Nitrous cooled IC









Cool little FPR (only $80)










Damn...
http://www.speedmaxperformance.com/Store/images/detailed/0/BoostController.png



> The 6 stage dual ramp BoostController.
> FuelTech's BoostController is a multi-stage equipment which precisely manages up to 6 stages of boost and an extra launch stage, allowing the eficient and precise traction control for cars and motorbikes. It works controlling the top end wastegate pressure an it's possible to determine a dual ramp turbo pressure growth to set a smoothly turbo load at shifting, turning the engine's power generation ideal for the traction levels.
> To work with high boost levels in racing applications, the Boost Controller is able to work together with a CO2 reservoir, keeping the appropriate pressure and traction controls.
> 
> ...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm not in nyc anymore. I used to be. I'm down south now. Your teacher's name is a pretty funny coincidence...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Late to the exhaust sound video game






Full 3" SS .. need to make some recent ones when I get the car all back together.. and my new PS pump :laugh:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

sounds good. got some oil blow by on that though it seems.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

This is mine with 2 simons muflers


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

Set-up:










Car:










Dyno video:


[video=facebook;10150480828720513]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150480828720513[/video]


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Damn, SpeedMax makes some cool sh*t.
> 
> fuel chiller



They do make some cool stuff:thumbup:. I been looking into changing out my power steering and radiator over flow. Ill have to give them a call when it comes time. I do like the chill box for the fuel as well.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

One from lastnight's meet...

Photo by AznDub by Capt. Dreadz, on Flickr


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

Capt. i read threw every page on your build thread. i love your car, and the way it was built. i miss my mk2 vrt everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

95vr6dub said:


> Capt. i read threw every page on your build thread. i love your car, and the way it was built. i miss my mk2 vrt everyday. :thumbup:


Thanks alot. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Powerhouse gotz turboz...









Easy $20k in turbo's...who wants to go on a night mission.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

That is a awesome picture.:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Looks like heaven 

I want the 46mm precision wastegate please...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The place is not far from my house  I wonder if they'll gimme a good deal.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

figure I'd drop this in here for people that have had to cut out their front tow points. I decided to work something up after the flatbed driver was hassling me about having to hook up to the a arms and flexing the lip and bumper pretty good. These bolt right on and fit like they were meant for the Corrado.
















I bought 2 from eBay seller shawsmotorsport for about $30 shipped and they came in one week from the UK to NJ.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

scrapper said:


> They do make some cool stuff:thumbup:. I been looking into changing out my power steering and radiator over flow. Ill have to give them a call when it comes time. I do like the chill box for the fuel as well.


I just picked up their catch can, very nice stuff they have.:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I need help/advice...

Been having trouble getting the Jetta to go in gear & today it has gotten worse. So much that it won't go into gear at all. I was having this problem when i first finished the car. It ended up being a bent pedal cluster (right near the bracket that holds the clutch pedal spring. I had to shim the back wall of the square slot that the plastic clip slides into (for the clutch master...). But before i figured it out i had bought a new slave & CM. *keep up with me..it gets tricky.* I swapped the old one in after i realize it wasn't the problem. I only swapped the old CM back after i broke the new one due to the shim being off. Fixed it & it was fine up until about a week ago where i slowly started loosing my pedal to the point where it was barely grabbing off the floor. I bled, i even swapped in the new slave back in & nothing.

Now my question is isnt the slave cyl. rod suppose to bounce back when you try to push it in? (with the line still connected). Everytime i push it in, it take forever to come back. It does this on both old & new slave. can this be a sign of a bad CM? I plan on taking the broken one back & have them get me a new one but i don't wanna waste my time if i might be something else. I hope that it's the problem. The last thing i wanna do is take the car apart. 

This sh*t always happens on the weekend when it becomes hard for me to get replacement parts ASAP. :facepalm:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Is your clutch sticking?

If yes: don't tell me your running spec......


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

No, it pops back up.

Even before i started messing with it, the pedal was its normal stiffness. It now feels lighter then normal. I even tried starting it with it in gear & my foot on the clutch & it just lunged everytime i did that which is telling me that the slave cyl. isn't pushing the PP all the way.

Clutch is an CM FX400 w/ blue PP. God i hope i don't have to spend my weekend dropping the tranny. :facepalm:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Bent clutch fork or misaligned shifter maybe?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The slave doesn't pop back out with much pressure... the fingers on the pressure plate are the resistance that returns the pedal. If you're bled properly with new master and slave then pull the slave off the trans and check the fork with your finger. If it's jammed in towards the engine then it's bent/cracked. It should be in the slave window and not offer much movement towards then engine as you can't flex the pp fingers with your bare hand.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Always a good investment to pickup one of those reinforced clutch forks too if you start pulling things apart :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

If the fork is bended you'll have a big chance of it hitting the PP


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> The slave doesn't pop back out with much pressure... the fingers on the pressure plate are the resistance that returns the pedal. If you're bled properly with new master and slave then pull the slave off the trans and check the fork with your finger. If it's jammed in towards the engine then it's bent/cracked. It should be in the slave window and not offer much movement towards then engine as you can't flex the pp fingers with your bare hand.



Thanks for the replies Everyone...

Andrew, i checked the fork with my finger and its towards the window with a little slack. With the car off i can hear the fork push the PP fingers when i push the clutch in. It sounds like a creeking door everytime i press it in. But i can hear it press in. It seems like its not going in far enough to move the clutch away from the PP.

The more i think about it, the more i think it might be the CM. Matter of fact, i'm almost positive. For those that never read my build thread, my pedal cluster was bent & cracked near where the CM sits which cause that section of the pedal cluster to lift off the firewall. If you think about it, that shortened the rod throw on the CM. I offset it by doing the shim in the square box & it worked. So when i push the clutch, the CM's rod pushes in all the way....enough for the clutch to work fine. When i broke the new CM, the shim was off which caused the rod to **** which killed it. (The rod seized to the body). The shim was to thick too because it pushed the rod in to far in...which cause it to ****...and eventually break. Now here's another reason why i think it's the CM. The shim had shifted which could've messed it up. The pedal feels like the CM isn't giving the slave the pressure it needs. I'm gonna run to my friends junkyard & see if i can grab one cause i'm not gonna be able to get a new one till Mon. 
I'm gonna start redoing the boost tubing. To many clamps. And my lower tube is hitting the ground which burned a hole thru a clamp & silicone. :facepalm:


I'm gonna buy a FS reinforced clutch fork. Honestly, i don't beat on the clutch at all. I'm lucky if i have 500 miles on the car since built. I put more beating on that CF when it was in the Coupe & the last time i took the tranny out (which was on my birthday, Dec 24th.) and the CF was perfect. I've driven it every Weds. since with a little warm up run to the corner in between. (Just to keep the battery charged). The Jetta sits in the garage 90% of the time. I don't downshift unless its the gear i'mm about to use. You'll guys laugh if you knew how i drive it. :laugh: It rarely see's pass 5k rpm....unless i'm on the highway. I'm doing this on purpose. I'm trying keep from breaking sh*t till i can get it on the dyno & more importantly, a video shoot we got planned. When i say i baby it..I'm babying it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It wasn't the CM. :banghead::facepalm: I went & grabbed one from the junkyard today and threw it in and it was even worse. Now the pedal feels really light and it still doesn't go into gear. I got one more thing i'm gonna try & if that doesn't work, i'll have no choice but to drop the tranny. :banghead::banghead::facepalm::facepalm:

I check the clutch fork with my finger & its right near the hole. I even manage to get my finger through the timing hole to see how far away it was from the PP & its a good distance. I won't know until i get the tranny out...

Wish me luck..


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

They can bent on the bottom where the pivot is.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> They can bent on the bottom where the pivot is.


I'm thinking it might be. I'm gonna email FS to see if they have any RCF in stock. And i was planning on ridin' tonite.  F*CK!!!!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm thinking it might be. I'm gonna email FS to see if they have any RCF in stock. And i was planning on ridin' tonite.  F*CK!!!!


Yeah, pulling the gear box sucks. I am like a pro at it now though, lol.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my friend had this problem as well on his mk2vr, his transmission wont go into any gear or if it goes in it grinds... so I gave him the extra stock clutch fork I had and when he dropped his transmission his fork was bent/broken in half... and he was only using the stock vr clutch and pp...

I've had the re-inforced fork on my car for a good 4 years and never had a problem with it while using the Red x2 ClutchNet P with a 6puck


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

sorry for the big picture... but this is the new exhaust my friend made for me for my jetta  vid uploading now :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

http://


http://

 
 


 



some people may not like the look of the muffler that i got but it sounds f-ing awesome! but yes it does look like a ricers can muffler :laugh: sleeper lol (reving to about 2500rpms)


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds delicious:thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

btimbit said:


> Sounds delicious:thumbup:


I agree.:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Also with my new Precision turbo, im seeing positive pressure at 2900-3000 rpms on 5th gear and a little bit quicker on the lower gears :thumbup: i havent really reved it out as yet maybe up to 4000 max but only at part throttle as im just breaking in the engine off boost till Kevin adjust my tune via the data logs im making n sending him each time i drive the car... 

I :heart: my Lugtronic ecu + Kevin  no **** :thumbup::beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Also with my new Precision turbo, im seeing positive pressure at 2900-3000 rpms on 5th gear and a little bit quicker on the lower gears :thumbup: i havent really reved it out as yet maybe up to 4000 max but only at part throttle as im just breaking in the engine off boost till Kevin adjust my tune via the data logs im making n sending him each time i drive the car...
> 
> I :heart: my Lugtronic ecu + Kevin  no **** :thumbup::beer:


I can't wait until this move is over and done with.:banghead: Glad to hear things are going good for you though:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

@ Pj, That sounds like a boner!  :thumbup:


I'm gonna start tearing down the tranny today. Soon as i finish my breakfast (...of Redbull, Hostess Cupcakes, & a Grape Phillie/Kush combo of greatness.  )


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

CD ill think of you while doing my wavetrac install and bong loads today:beer:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

i :heart: bluntz and bongz


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I dunno about you guys in Canukistan but its a great day in NY to wrench.  I gotta switch my garage from sub box building to wrench worthy.

Garage music for today...










R.I.P.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I dunno about you guys in Canukistan but its a great day in NY to wrench.  I gotta switch my garage from sub box building to wrench worthy.


big tunes!

lol @ canukistan its nice and sunny but its cold. ive gotten over wrenching away when the tools are below 0


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Garage music for today...


Sweet, taking it back musically. :thumbup: Gotta love the purple tape.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

kushdubber said:


> big tunes!
> 
> lol @ canukistan its nice and sunny but its cold. ive gotten over wrenching away when the tools are below 0


funny you should say, we were outside starting my buddies rado vrt setup yesterday. 

im done with this cold crap


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like a cracked/bent clutch fork. my stock jetta did the same thing. clutch slowly stopped disengaging. the stock clutch forks don't like any high rev shifting, especially old ones working against an upgraded clutch.

carnage pics from my fork failure.








next to the flipside fork that replaced it. not really happy that it not only didn't match the picture on their site but it isn't even reinforced where the failure occurred.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

This is my Flipside re-inforced clutch fork... I think the fork that you got is not finished... i would call them and make sure:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I was about to say that. That is definitely undone.

Well my wrenching was cut short due to having to run to my mom's & help my pop's do some house work. I talked to Rob @ FS and he has 'em in stock. I'm about to put my order in as we speak.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> This is my Flipside re-inforced clutch fork... I think the fork that you got is not finished... i would call them and make sure:beer:


Mine looks just like yours.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry guy & totally way off topic but i know you guys would appreciate a great build. HERE. Skip to pages 80 & up. The level of detail is stunning.


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

for u guys that installed Pinion Cuff / Pinion Brace what do u guys think? Is it worth it?>


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

done and it works. So far no stink.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

arejaygsx said:


> for u guys that installed Pinion Cuff / Pinion Brace what do u guys think? Is it worth it?>


It is worth it if you have strong gears IMO. One you fix one fail point, another shows is ugly face. There is a lot of stress in this part of the case. I have seen a few drag cars crack the case in this area. If your sending your trans out to get built, whats another 200 bucks for piece of mind.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> It replaces the thing under your tranny. The VW emblem. It reinforces the shifter tower. Most of the stuff is based off VWMS parts. The shifter linkage DIY i posted above is based off a VWMS 02a piece. Except their shifter cable ball was pressed into a custom cast linkage.
> There are a few things out there for the 02a that will help minimize gear breakage. Like gear slector bushings that replace the plastic OEM ones.
> (Brass fittings)
> 
> Full kit



Hey capt.Dreadz... i was wondering where the hell i can get this kit from? i have been looking for it and i can t seem to figure out who makes it... im starting to pile up parts for my next tranny and i would like to try and add this to the list...much appreciated for any info...

tia...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> done and it works. So far no stink.


Looking good.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Looking good.


Yes, I just read your build thread. What a transition, I have a lot of respect for you obdone.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

obdONE said:


>



Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Boost112 said:


> Hey capt.Dreadz... i was wondering where the hell i can get this kit from? i have been looking for it and i can t seem to figure out who makes it... im starting to pile up parts for my next tranny and i would like to try and add this to the list...much appreciated for any info...
> 
> tia...


MTS. Lemme see if i can dig up their website. I don't think they make 'em anymore.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> MTS. Lemme see if i can dig up their website. I don't think they make 'em anymore.


Got it, I found it on a late night interwebs session, lol.
http://www.mts-motorsport.com/epages/61752271.sf/en_US/?ViewObjectID=1476694


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks guys :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

jamie, that looks good man!

got mine started today, far from done. its getting pipes and the exhaust downpipe made up at my friends shop now.

need to retune the standalone for the larger turbo, and setup the 2 step. after that, need to setup the avcr and get that situated. but its slowly coming together.

what size feed lines are you guys running on your journal bearing turbos?

quick video


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Went washer & dryer shopping with the Wife and ran into this, thought you guys would appreciate this. 



VRT- Powered Washer


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

You bought it right? It's an omen, lol.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

GinsterMan98 said:


> You bought it right? It's an omen, lol.


Trying to convince the wife that if we buy it I'd leave it stock.....


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Trying to convince the wife that if we buy it I'd leave it stock.....


Haha!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Trying to convince the wife that if we buy it I'd leave it stock.....


hehehe :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

FlatlanderSJ said:


>


I guess they're experimenting with different designs cause mine looks like this.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I guess they're experimenting with different designs cause mine looks like this.


Where did you guys get these?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> Where did you guys get these?


http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

pubahs said:


> http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3


thanks:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

Thoughts about this on a 12v?

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Garrett_GT3082R-67-25.html


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> Thoughts about this on a 12v?
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Garrett_GT3082R-67-25.html


too small


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

Well does anyone know about when a 35r would kick in with a .82? I really want to have boost before 4k


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> Thoughts about this on a 12v?
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Garrett_GT3082R-67-25.html



ideal for ~350 to 400 whp


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> Well does anyone know about when a 35r would kick in with a .82? I really want to have boost before 4k


You should see positive pressure by 3000 RPM. ~15psi by 3500, 20 psi by 4K. Of course all of this is setup dependent.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You should see positive pressure by 3000 RPM. ~15psi by 3500, 20 psi by 4K. Of course all of this is setup dependent.


That would be perfect. Setup is ATP exhaust manifold, 3" turbo back exhaust, tial 38mm, 2.5" charge pipes, eurojet race fmic (31x3x11), SP intake manifold, 262 cams, HD valve springs, lightweight retainers, 8.5-1 compression. Not sure on the fueling yet. Goal is 400whp on around 20psi with a lil room to grow if I ever get the itch, but will most likely stay around 400.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Exactly what my goal is...400-450ish HP. I have plenty of room but 400 is plenty. I'm running under that now & it's enough. lol


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Exactly what my goal is...400-450ish HP. I have plenty of room but 400 is plenty. I'm running under that now & it's enough. lol


 Got to keep those transmissions together. Unless your a baller and can drop some cash on good gears.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I've decided to pull the trigger on a w/m kit. the plan was to get one even before the car was done. My boy just installed one on his Audi A4 last week and he's seen a 30 hp/ 25ft.lbs gain right out the box. not to mention his IAT dropped something dramatic. That was enough convincing for me. I narrowed it down to a Devils Own stage 2. If i have some money left over, i'm gonna go with a dual nozzle setup. Gonna order it tomorrow. Just gotta convince the Mrs. that its "needed" due to the flux capacitor might boil the blinker fluid...think she'll buy it? :sly:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just installed my devilsown stg2 on my car again but it was on my last setup and i loved it! I had it start spraying at 12psi and full spray at 25 with a 7M [email protected] pump pressure... intake manifold was always ice cold after doing a few hard pulls on the highway


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> just installed my devilsown stg2 on my car again but it was on my last setup and i loved it! I had it start spraying at 12psi and full spray at 25 with a 7M [email protected] pump pressure... intake manifold was always ice cold after doing a few hard pulls on the highway


:thumbup: eventually going to pick up one of these kits either devilsown or snow. Great WWII technology


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am *definitely* going w/m for next season. This season I just want it to runnn


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> just installed my devilsown stg2 on my car again but it was on my last setup and i loved it! I had it start spraying at 12psi and full spray at 25 with a 7M [email protected] pump pressure... intake manifold was always ice cold after doing a few hard pulls on the highway


Are you running a controller? After reading through the w/m forum, i'm siked to get it. People are getting great results. This is why i stuck with a 9:1 spacer. I had intentions on getting a kit but i was so focus'd on getting it running & driving it, i didn't think about it...that was until i rode in my boys car & him showing me the BTB dyno plots. In the end, he's gained 120whp & 100ft.lbs with 6 more psi then before. He got muuuuuch better a/f's throughout the rpm when you compare it to the base run. EGT & oil temps plummeted. I was sold after i left his house. Now i'm just trying to decide on which kit to go with. Its down to Coolmist, Devils Own, or Snow.


I might go with this KIT while its on sale. The controller itself is normally $300. I'll buy the extra stuff separate. I'm gonna use an OEM MK2 GTI trunk washer tank. Flow meter & solenoid are the only things i'll need to buy. Oh and a USRT w/m TB plate.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes I am running DO setup with their controller that is the size of half of a credit card...

My w/m tank is also in the trunk and the pump inside the rain tray and it pulls the liquid and pumps it another 3ft with no problem 

Also I only have 1 nozzle after my bov that's about 12" away from the t-body... I have the dual nozzle setup but I don't want to spray water/Meth through my bov when I let off the throttle...


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

somewhat finished. pipes arent powder coated yet, not sure what i want to do with them. it runs, drives out of boost. need to tune the haltech sem again for the larger map sensor and the fact that its turbo. should be done by the end of the month, and have some dyno numbers. 




























btw, i ran water/meth on my supercharged setup. i def suggest a controller, and tune it correctly. you will see some awesome results for what it is.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Been using an AEM water/meth system since last summer. Besides a leaking vacuum line to the controller is been working good.:thumbup: Just used the windshield washer tank and mounted the pump just below it. Only used a few feet of tubing and you cant see any of the system when the hood is up


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice clean install. Really like the IC fitment.:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Really like the IC fitment.:thumbup:


Agreed... props. :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

turbo mike said:


>


 
^^^ I like as well! very nice:thumbup: 

_(i wish I have the tools and knowledge to weld)_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> _(i wish I have the tools and knowledge to weld)_


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> _(i wish I have the tools and knowledge to weld)_





Capt.Dreadz said:


> Couldn't agree more.


x2


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm glad I do


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> I'm glad I do


Make me some boost tubes.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Good thing i caught it now huh?









w/m kit ordered. I went with that CoolingMist kit. Simply because of the controller. Reg price is nearly $500. Gonna order a USRT spacer & a DO solenoid (cheaper then the CM one).


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

for those looking for water meth, just saw this fs:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-complete-kit-mostly-kinetics-priced-to-sell


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Now considering...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a pretty cool idea. Haha, it would sound like hitting vtak!


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Good thing i caught it now huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please keep us updated with how this goes Capt :thumbup: im considering getting a kit aswell


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Highbeam2 said:


> Now considering...


eventually it will leak.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Papa Smurf is back together. Clutch is like buttah! :heart:


----------



## VTC THIS (Mar 29, 2000)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> That would be perfect. Setup is ATP exhaust manifold, 3" turbo back exhaust, tial 38mm, 2.5" charge pipes, eurojet race fmic (31x3x11), SP intake manifold, 262 cams, HD valve springs, lightweight retainers, 8.5-1 compression. Not sure on the fueling yet. Goal is 400whp on around 20psi with a lil room to grow if I ever get the itch, but will most likely stay around 400.


I'm looking for the same power and boost goal, more or less...but I'm also unsure about fueling and management at this point. The car will be running on E85, but so far, I haven't seen anyone else running straight E85 on a VRT, so I'm not sure what options I have (will I be able to get a tune for this, or will I be forced to go MS or Ostrich?).

Any ideas?


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

VTC THIS said:


> I'm looking for the same power and boost goal, more or less...but I'm also unsure about fueling and management at this point. The car will be running on E85, but so far, I haven't seen anyone else running straight E85 on a VRT, so I'm not sure what options I have (will I be able to get a tune for this, or will I be forced to go MS or Ostrich?).
> 
> Any ideas?


Lugtronic


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Check the lugtonic camp if you want to see vrts on e85


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Papa Smurf is back together. Clutch is like buttah! :heart:



:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It never felt this good. I think the clutch fork was slowly going. Sucks i haven't really driven it yet. Washed it & left it in the driveway.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Going to be nice next few days, take it out for a spin! Taking mine out to try and street tune it a bit before we go on the dyno. Interested in seeing how it runs on the new map I got from my tuners. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Just got back from a little cruise & the clutch pedal feels weird....in a good way. Never knew how bad it was until its fixed. Pedal is much softer and grabs way up...vs. about an inch of the floor. I to gotta do some street tuning but i'm gonna hold off till i get the w/m kit in.

They're talking 60's most of the week. Spring is comin'~! :heart:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i did some cruising and up to 0 vacuum data logs this past weekend for Kevin to look at for my tune... hopefully I can hear the wastegate open soon 

here is my new wastegate :thumbup::wave: UPS just delivered it today :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

w/m kit came today & the controller box is f*ckin' huge! I might leave it unmounted just under the e-brake handle. 


Gonna be picking up a WOT box today (soon as my moneys clear)...w00t~!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> w/m kit came today & the controller box is f*ckin' huge! QUOTE]
> 
> this is why I went with the DevilsOwn Controller... its smaller than a credit card and 1/4" in height


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> w/m kit came today & the controller box is f*ckin' huge! I might leave it unmounted just under the e-brake handle.
> 
> 
> Gonna be picking up a WOT box today (soon as my moneys clear)...w00t~!


...ever since those wot boxes came out i have always been wondering how the transmission is going to like being "flat-shifted" at 7k rpm... i was going to pick one up as well until i stripped my 3rd gear at 10psi...now im a god damn ***** about beating on the tranny...lol... what do you guys think?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Capt, make sure you bleed your slave. It shouldn't catch right uptop. I'd double check that bro.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry...i wrote that wrong. It is actually grabbing in the middle


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

hmmmm...Never knew Mahle made oversized (3.0L) VR pistons...

















From what the owner says, these came out of a Grant Motorsport VR6. They were backed by VWMS UK IIRC.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Went for a short drive with my jetta and when I pulled back into my driveway my radiator was leaking









Took the radiator off and found the slim fan was digging on the radiator... I made the shroud tighter before going for a ride as I thought it was loose:banghead: ooppsss my fault :facepalm::laugh:










Anyways I guess more quality time working with my car :thumbup:


----------



## VTC THIS (Mar 29, 2000)

gdt said:


> Lugtronic


...any other options that don't cost more than my entire car? Lugtronic is too expensive for such a low budget project!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VTC THIS said:


> ...any other options that don't cost more than my entire car? Lugtronic is too expensive for such a low budget project!


Megasquirt


@ Paolo, I did the same thing! Thank god it was on the day my aluminum radiator came in.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> @ Paolo, I did the same thing! Thank god it was on the day my aluminum radiator came in.


which AL radiator did you get? i am thinking about the half rad from a honda to save some room, but i am not sure how it will keep up with the vr6 temps...

ill probably do another stock rad to save $, as some of my friends has some laying around so i have a few to choose from :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I went with the Mishimoto rad - which have a great warranty too. I heard some people had fitment issues, but I didn't (mk3 mind you)....Not sure if they have a mk2 application.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

the money you save by going with megasquirt over Lugtronic will not be worth the headache, heartache, and repeat spending as a result of buying ms to only sh_t yourself in anger and buy lugtronic anyways. ask me how i know.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pubahs said:


> I went with the Mishimoto rad - which have a great warranty too. I heard some people had fitment issues, but I didn't (mk3 mind you)....Not sure if they have a mk2 application.


I just had this convo not long ago in the mk2 forum...
Mishimoto doesn't make their own radiators. They buy them in bulk from a place in China. The same manuf. that sells to Mishimoto sells to Godspeed & the non name ones you see on Ebay. You'll be surprise to know that they pay between $60-80 per rad (50 unit minimum). The point i'm trying to make is when looking into a rad like this, go with the cheapest one. That being said, i went with the cheapest one which is identical to the Mish./GS rad...just without the branding.


@ Paolo,
Honda rad is way to tall  I thought about that before getting the MK3 al. rad. I love it BTW. lower temps & the fans don't stay on long due to how rapid it cools. I mainly bought it due to the SRI hitting the rado rad....which started the hole in the 1st place.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks Capt! Thats what i figured out on the ebay aluminum radiators... they look the same...
Ill probably take 1 of my friends stock mk3 rad and space the slim fan a bit more for now, trying to cut down on spending on the car...
:beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I just had this convo not long ago in the mk2 forum...
> Mishimoto doesn't make their own radiators. They buy them in bulk from a place in China. The same manuf. that sells to Mishimoto sells to Godspeed & the non name ones you see on Ebay. You'll be surprise to know that they pay between $60-80 per rad (50 unit minimum). The point i'm trying to make is when looking into a rad like this, go with the cheapest one. That being said, i went with the cheapest one which is identical to the Mish./GS rad...just without the branding.


Wish I knew this before I bought one... ah well :banghead: The mishimoto at least comes with a warranty whereas if anything does happen they will cover it. (this is just me justifying my purchase)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

w/m installed.  More on it in the AM. I'm dead tired.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> w/m installed.  More on it in the AM. I'm dead tired.


Prob feels like a whole new car :thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> w/m installed.  More on it in the AM. I'm dead tired.


Nice work dude :thumbup:

You work much faster than I do :laugh:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Wow, that's identical to my install. Good spot.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks guys.

Now trying to get the controller tuned is harder then i thought. To many features. 

Quick question. Does w/m mess up your a/f's? I noticed lastnight that my a/f's went lean right before full boost & it's always been a steady 11.3 throughout. The controller suppose to auto learn. I tried configuring it this morning using the video's on CM's youtube channel. Now i'm wondering if i'm getting a boost leak at the injector.






ftw...as i got a few Pm's lastnight...The setup as listed...
CoolingMist stage 2 VC2 w/ upgraded solenoid, flow sensor, & tank. I was gonna build my own kit but i'm pleased with what CM has. The only company that has a digital controller....which i was looking for. Didn't know it was this complex though


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Capt, it will change your a/f ratio, but it shouldnt effect them that much. you running straight meth, or a 50/50 mix?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The nozzles will leak air and make you run lean if you run the system dry. Where did you place the nozzle? I never had problems but I've heard of others having the moisture kill the electronics in the tb after prolonged use especially on the DBW cars.


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Is taping your intake manifold post TB for the injection nozzles a bad idea?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

xcracer87 said:


> Is taping your intake manifold post TB for the injection nozzles a bad idea?


there's this..








No not really in my opinion. It's a matter of equal dispersion to each cylinder that is the problem or what people don't take into account.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^it depends how you want to use the water/meth system... do you want it for higher octane or a cooler intake air temp or a little bit of both?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

50/50. What numbers should i be seeing at any giving rpm? Shouldn't it show a bit of a richness? Thanks.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt... it should be a little rich but the after you have driven on it for a while the ecu learns and adjust for it...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> The nozzles will leak air and make you run lean if you run the system dry. Where did you place the nozzle? I never had problems but I've heard of others having the moisture kill the electronics in the tb after prolonged use especially on the DBW cars.


Isn't the check valve suppose to stop this?Solenoid is suppose to stop it from doing it too. The controller shuts the system down including closing the solenoid when it runs out. Its a built in failsafe. Instead of wiring the solenoid the normal way (12v/gnd), its wired to the controller. The same option can control my boost controller solenoid too. I'm still looking into whats the benefits to that. These are main reasons why i went with the CoolingMist VCS2 controller.

My nozzle is in the boost tube near the TB. It's temp till i get a USRT TB plate like the one above.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Highbeam2 said:


> No not really in my opinion. It's a matter of equal dispersion to each cylinder that is the problem or what people don't take into account.


^this^

Only way ill spray post tbody is if the w/m system is direct port:thumbup:

My nozzle is in the middle of my post intercooler pipe...

Capt... what size nozzle are you using?


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

PjS860ct said:


> ^this^
> 
> Only way ill spray post tbody is if the w/m system is direct port:thumbup:
> 
> ...



My AEM set-up said at least 6 inches before the throttle body. I only had it for 2 years maybe one day I'll install it... Lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> ^this^
> 
> Only way ill spray post tbody is if the w/m system is direct port:thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing...



PjS860ct said:


> Capt... what size nozzle are you using?


CM7 Super atomizer.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Lots of great information and installs in this thread - glad its evolved from just a picture thread but rather an ongoing build thread by many

Capt. - clean install.. very nice!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> CM7 Super atomizer.



Nice! It should be the same as the Devilsown M7 nozzle... which is what i used before:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's my controller. I opted not to mount it so i left it loose. I can tuck it under the e-brake when i'm not using it. The only reason why i got the box instead of the gauge is the it was the kit that was on sale. It was almost $100 off. 









I'm still waiting on the float..









And there was a mistake in the order but i was suppose to get a flow sensor...









atm i'm trying to figure out what duty cycle at what boost level do i want.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Can anybody recommend a boost level to start injecting? I'm running 15 psi and i have the max set at 15 psi. The MIN is set at 6 psi. 75% DC till 12 psi where the DC is at 100%.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Can anybody recommend a boost level to start injecting? I'm running 15 psi and i have the max set at 15 psi. The MIN is set at 6 psi. 75% DC till 12 psi where the DC is at 100%.


 I think that you will be over spraying with the M7 (441 ml/min) and eventually bogging the engine with to much water/meth.. I would change that nozzle to an M5 about 315ml/min and start to spray at around 10psi and full spray at 15 

On my last setup ... my w/m doesn't even turn on till 15ish psi as I don't need it at that boost level, full spray is at 22psi and Max high boost is 24ish 


What is your pump pressure at 12volt?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> w/m installed.  More on it in the AM. I'm dead tired.


 Also is your w/m tank or the cap for the tank vented?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Their M5 flows at 380cc/m @ 150psi(439cc/m @ 200 psi). M7 is 500cc/m @ 150psi(577cc/m @ 200psi). For my goals the M5 was to small. I need at least 8.5gpm and the M5 is well under 8gpm @ 200psi. I would need a bigger pump. Generally the bigger the pump, the smaller the inj. If i were running a 250 psi pump, i would then use an M5. M5 @ 250psi is 507cc/m which is where i would be with an M7 @ 150psi. 

Lets not forget that my controller allows me to tailor it in. It changes the voltage when adjusting the DC. 50% DC = 6v. I can adjust the DC for any boost level. 25% from 8-12psi and 80% DC to full boost. Actually tuning it is the hard part. 


Right now its set at 50% DC only because i wanted to make sure it was working properly. I'm gonna shut the system down till i can get on the dyno....which will be very soon. 

Here's a few pic's... 
Tucked it away so its not noticeable. 









Where the inj. sits atm. 









Solenoid & flow sensor hidden..


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

The nozzle values I posted before was at 100psi pump pressure...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You can't see it but there's a vent on the back of the tank..... 

The best w/m setup run's the biggest pump and the smaller then normal inj. (You can read this in numerous threads in the w/m forum) You get better atomization. AIS website also recommends this aswell. Thats why they only sell 250 psi (220 @ 12v) pumps. 

Here, it say it on their site... 


> IN STOCK!! These are our new Super Atomizing Injectors. Designed to out perform ordinary injectors due to an all new industry first design. The thread pitch is 1/8th NPT which is standard to all injectors, but that is about all this has in common. This is our CM5 injector which will flow 5-6 gallons per hour or 280 to 340 CC/M. *This is recommended for engines making 250 to 350 HP. See our CM7 for higher HP engines.*


 Keep in mind my HP goals are 400-450hp. The entire purpose of running a meth kit on my car is that my cr is 9:1. w/m will get the intake temps down far enough for me to bump the boost up safely (Boost = heat. Heat = detonation.) My goal right now is to figure out where it's needed & i won't know this till i get it on the dyno.  

Again, this is why i went with the CoolingMist kit. Their controller allows me to do more then just set the min/max. The only other kit that could do the same is twice the price which is SP's digital contr. And even then you can't use anything bigger then a 220psi pump with it. 


Here's a vid to give you an idea of what i'm saying.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

3.0 liter, 9:1 Wiseco pistons, Eagle rods, Bildon crank scraper, DRC 268 cams, lightweight lifters, Autotech HD valve springs, ATP2 manifold, Precision 6262 T3 .63AR, Tial 38mm wastegate, Lugtronic standalone, Bosch 440cc greentops, Snow water/meth, Clutchnet clutch, 3 inch turboback exhaust.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

thats a nice and clean setup! :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow - that is a very clean and sleek setup. Quick glance you'd never know the potential it has. Well done. Did you build your block yourself? Any videos?

Another Lugtronic convert too  :thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

thats the most cleanest vrt setup ever! anymore pics and vids?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

pubahs said:


> Wow - that is a very clean and sleek setup. Quick glance you'd never know the potential it has. Well done. Did you build your block yourself? Any videos?
> 
> Another Lugtronic convert too  :thumbup:





12V_VR said:


> thats the most cleanest vrt setup ever! anymore pics and vids?



I've been too lazy to shoot any videos. Just got the bay cleaned up a bit and AC recharged. Everything was built in the garage over the course of a few months except the machining of the block which a buddy did for me, the rest was done by my brother and myself. It used to be supercharged but it developed a hefty appetite for belts. Boost onset is tuned by traction, 1st gear sees 5psi, 2nd gear ramps up from 5psi at 3500 to 14psi by 5500rpms. 3rd is full 14psi all the way through. Best part about it is that its almost silent except for the BOV opening between shifts


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> I've been too lazy to shoot any videos. Just got the bay cleaned up a bit and AC recharged. Everything was built in the garage over the course of a few months except the machining of the block which a buddy did for me, the rest was done by my brother and myself. It used to be supercharged but it developed a hefty appetite for belts. Boost onset is tuned by traction, 1st gear sees 5psi, 2nd gear ramps up from 5psi at 3500 to 14psi by 5500rpms. 3rd is full 14psi all the way through. Best part about it is that its almost silent except for the BOV opening between shifts


im jelly , you tuned the boost by gear through lugtronic. im upgrading to lugtronic to use with the #42lb setup i have now. hows the 6262? i have my sights set on that too


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

12V_VR said:


> im jelly , you tuned the boost by gear through lugtronic. im upgrading to lugtronic to use with the #42lb setup i have now. hows the 6262? i have my sights set on that too


Boost by gear or wg duty cycle is truly magical! Boost can hold, increase or decrease how ever you see fit. The small AR of the 6262 makes this setup feel like it was made to be this way, no turbo lag, full boost happens quick if you let it, 3000 rpms or so. Best part about it, cruise control still works with standalone, as does the factory instrument cluster and air conditioning. Big props to Kevin Black for the help getting it to this point!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Guys running w/m....
What type of tuning have you done? Are you guys turning down the FP....or ignore what the wideband says. Mine is telling me that its running a bit rich (10.7 was the lowest i've seen..) and the pump is only running 25% DC at @ 8-10 psi. I'm also noticing a 2 psi gain (10 psi before, 12 after..) at the same boost controller settings. And that's at 25% DC. Now thats the sh*t i like to see. It's also nice that i can touch the intake after a hard run. Its actually pretty cold.

Soon as i get my VAG-com back, i'm gonna do some datalogging.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

KubotaPowered said:


> Boost onset is tuned by traction, 1st gear sees 5psi, 2nd gear ramps up from 5psi at 3500 to 14psi by 5500rpms. 3rd is full 14psi all the way through.


Is this setup through using the electronic boost solenoid from Kevin? I think once i get mine up and running this seems like a very logical thing to do. 

You def. need to make some videos  both in/out of car


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

pubahs said:


> Is this setup through using the electronic boost solenoid from Kevin? I think once i get mine up and running this seems like a very logical thing to do.
> 
> You def. need to make some videos  both in/out of car


Yeah its the solenoid that Kevin sells. Tee the line off the compressor cover, one to the wg side port and the other to the solenoid. Solenoid then gets plumbed to the top of the wg. After that is all percentages of increase over your wg spring pressure to get you where you want to be. Timing is conservative with the methanol set up, 14.25 degrees tapering off into the 12's and 10's as boost increases through peak engine torque.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

where can i get this solenoid ?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Check out Kevin's website, he has them for sale there. Very easy integration into the stock harness.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

KubotaPowered said:


> Check out Kevin's website, he has them for sale there. Very easy integration into the stock harness.


Is your solenoid wired up to the green wire for the evap solenoid?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

KubotaPowered said:


> Check out Kevin's website, he has them for sale there. Very easy integration into the stock harness.


Is your boost solenoid wired up to the green wire for the evap solenoid?


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

KubotaPowered said:


> 3.0 liter, 9:1 Wiseco pistons, Eagle rods, Bildon crank scraper, DRC 268 cams, lightweight lifters, Autotech HD valve springs, ATP2 manifold, Precision 6262 T3 .63AR, Tial 38mm wastegate, Lugtronic standalone, Bosch 440cc greentops, Snow water/meth, Clutchnet clutch, 3 inch turboback exhaust.


Kinda makes me wish I went VRT, but then I recall how much extra cost it would be to get to the point your at 

There's always the next toy


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Is your boost solenoid wired up to the green wire for the evap solenoid?


Yes, Kevin put an injector plug on the end of the two solenoid wires so that it is just plug and play.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Kevin is the man! I can't wait to get my new wiring harness and finally put the lugtronic to work. I wasn't aware the duty cycle could be varied within a gear, that'll help save my trans for sure.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Agreed - Kevin is the man! I can't wait to get my custom harness and ECU install as well. Going the 630cc route, should be fun!

Looking forward to doing the duty cycle/boost by gear as well.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

that's strange, my lugtronic has a dedicated ebc solenoid harness coming out of the ecu that goes directly to my solenoid. i guess it's possible you're running an older version of the ecu and that's the difference? I'm currently working with Kevin to get my boost tuned as well. I'm running on the spring at ~12psi through all gears currently (just need to tweak the duty cycle settings for the solenoid a bit more). It's fun even as is though and thanks to kevin's tuning feels faster at 12psi than it did on 21psi and megasquirt. I can't wait to see what it will be like at 21psi on this setup.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^Did you get the plug and play ecu or the wire in ecu plus the custom engine harness?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

See...thats why i won't be getting Lugtronics for my Jetta. To much back & forth with Kev is to much for what it was built for. I wanna set it & forget it. When i start my race car build, i'm definitely going Lugtronics but with the current car it would be mucho overkill. Especially something that will almost never see a track.

Wifey gave me the green light on possibly getting bags and i was thinking on using that money to convert but i'm gonna go with the bags as these NY roads are murder and i keep loosing my bumper coming out my driveway. 

I already dug the 24v out the shed & i got another blue Jetta to throw it in.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> See...thats why i won't be getting Lugtronics for my Jetta. To much back & forth with Kev is to much for what it was built for. I wanna set it & forget it. When i start my race car build, i'm definitely going Lugtronics but with the current car it would be mucho overkill. Especially something that will almost never see a track.
> 
> Wifey gave me the green light on possibly getting bags and i was thinking on using that money to convert but i'm gonna go with the bags as these NY roads are murder and i keep loosing my bumper coming out my driveway.
> 
> I already dug the 24v out the shed & i got another blue Jetta to throw it in.


There wasn't much back and forth with Kevin. Just about silly stuff like setting up boost control, etc. I tuned the setup on the road, haven't got carried away with pulling every little bit of power with timing, etc. It is daily driven, haven't changed anything since initial setup except boost control and adding water/meth control through the ECU. Set it and forget it


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

once you tune any standalone system, you really dont need to ever mess with it again as long as you dont make any other hardware changes. tune for 20psi, and leave it there and youre good to go. my car was more reliable and faster on haltech than it ever was on any of the c2 stuff


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

the first tune I got from Kevin, before he had EVER seen a log from my car, or any other input from me or my car, was better than any tune I have ever had before: stock, chip, megasquirt, you name it. You could literally drive your car on his starup map and never talk to him again and it would behave better than you could ever imagine on that chip you have now.



In other news, I ran 25psi through 3rd, 4th, and 5th today. My original and stock 128k mile engine ate it up like it was meant for that kind of boost from the factory. That Holset really starts to sing at higher boost. Car feels killer. I'm waiting to scrape some cash together to hit the dyno with. Hopefully soon.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I can attest to the excellent base tuning with lugtronic. I've been stuck with my start-up tune due to other issues and it has run smooth since day one. I can't wait for my new harness and more boost too! eace:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Kevin is the best! I :heart: Lugtronic :thumbup::beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> Kevin is the best! I :heart: Lugtronic :thumbup::beer:


Couldn't agree more, installed my custom engine harness from Kevin this weekend (included almost everything including a fan control from the ECU). Everyone helping me with this car this weekend was thoroughly impressed with the quality of the harness, not to mention how EASY it was to install. Oh ya, and it looks great 

Plugged in the lugtronic ecu, and boom first start it ran perfectly. Have to sort out some coolant hose interferences, so I couldn't run it long. But from first impressions, very happy with my setup. :thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

^ I'm going the same route, just have to get the funds together for the harness. For some reason the crank and speed sensors don't want to cooperative so I have no boost by gear and the engine refuses to rev beyond 5k under load


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Plugged in the lugtronic ecu, and boom first start it ran perfectly. :thumbup:


this is what i love the most! plug it in and go:thumbup: 

I just finished my logging/tuning with Kevin for now and the car feels great! only running wastegate boost for now... im planning on getting another Lugtronic ecu from Kevin so I can have boost by gear to help me with my traction :thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> this is what i love the most! plug it in and go:thumbup:
> 
> I just finished my logging/tuning with Kevin for now and the car feels great! only running wastegate boost for now... im planning on getting another Lugtronic ecu from Kevin so I can have boost by gear to help me with my traction :thumbup:


*I have boost per gear setup thanks to Kevin.* ( Works great ):thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yea my ecu is pretty old, been using it since 08 and only has boost by speed but im just using a simple dual ebc for now...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

just looked at my logs from saturday. I was actually making about 250kpa on the MAP so about 21-22psi of positive pressure, which is RIGHT where I want to be. I was also running about 10.7 afr so once I get my new map from kevin that's been leaned out a bit, I'll be makine even MORE power. Which is kind of a scary thought... :laugh:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to all!


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> this is what i love the most! plug it in and go:thumbup:
> 
> I just finished my logging/tuning with Kevin for now and the car feels great! only running wastegate boost for now... im planning on getting another Lugtronic ecu from Kevin so I can have boost by gear to help me with my traction :thumbup:


You will love the boost by gear. All I need is some tweaking help from kevin for my new intake and cams and i'm ready to roll. Hope I can make the pittsburgh classic at the end of the month.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

BlownGinster said:


> You will love the boost by gear. All I need is some tweaking help from kevin for my new intake and cams and i'm ready to roll. Hope I can make the pittsburgh classic at the end of the month.


Yea i cant wait to get it! Im trying to get my car 100% with what i have now... before i start ordering new stuff for it


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Just a picture I took couple weeks ago after getting the custom harness Kevin made for me installed. Also running the Bosch coilpack, updated sparkplug wires from Schimmel, and installed new Forge vr6 hose kit. Still need to put the stock bottle back on as I deleted it when I had a shaved NA bay.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

I have to get this wiring sorted out :banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You guys need to contact Jeff Bynum for a coilpack bracket to mount it in the front. This biggest thing that bothered me was the plug wires all over the place. Especially on a SRI VR.

Here's how mine is ran using a Bynum bracket. I also re-arranged the plug wires so that i could run them around the the VC. So they're not in their numbered order. Longest ones in the back, shorter in the front.









Now i just need to find my wires without the handles on them.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm running Schimmell shortened plug wires, made especially for people running SRI's, id recommend them for those not wanting to hide the coil pack.. But I do like how it looks hidden.. may have to try it


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. Where exactly does it relocate the coil pack to?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

uses two bolts from intake manifold, I had a pic somewhere but lost it. hes out for now, hasnt told me if has any made as of today


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks extremely fun to change if it ever fails


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

as anything would be with custom work. but it looks better!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Not bashing the product but I have another question. I thought those coils did not like heat too much. Thats what was supposed to be causing them to crack and fail hence the invention of the verdict spacer? Would the fans help with the excess heat the coil would be exposed to under the intake?


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

more info on this in my sig.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)




----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Interesting idea with the cam cover fins. Did you notice any difference before/after in temps?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Only had a chance to idle it so far with the fins. Won't know how beneficial until mid summer around these northern parts.

-Andrew


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Changed the setup on my daily a lil bit. 
-Different motor (freshened up by: tensioners, chains, single to dual row upper conversion, crackpipe, bearings, water pump, ARP hardware, compression bump from 8.5:1 to 9:1, built head from 3L to this other block). 
-Different upper intake mani. 
-More clutch work. 
-Cleaned up the transmission, fluid flush. 
-New clutch slave. 
-Added more heat protection to the firewall. 
-Re-routed oil feed line. 
-Oil return increased from -10 to -12. 
-Cleaned up some of the engine harnessing and used spiral wrap on most of the harnesses. 
-Re-integrated the stock oil cooler with the standalone (oil took way too long to come up to temp with the last setup). 

Old motor out 









New motor built up (next to my array of 12V heads) 









Throwing that bisch in 









Getting situated 









Stock oil cooler employed again 









All done 









Another one with it finished


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I like.:thumbup: More power from the compression bump?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I like.:thumbup: More power from the compression bump?


I've never liked 8.5:1 for a daily. The issue with that motor in particular was that the pistons were already 8.5 so I really had no choice. It was not horrible but a little mushy, really not too perceivable but knowing how the car performed before on slightly higher compression it was enough to be a PITA to me. Other thing is I like being able to run lower boost. For most of the stuff we do 8.5 is completely unnecessary. :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

nice work ^^


ARP rod bolts get delivered today. Muahahahaha.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> nice work ^^
> 
> 
> ARP rod bolts get delivered today. Muahahahaha.


Guess that means you're going to be more "liberal" on the boost. Jealous of you Lugtronic guys.  

I see Ginster is about to cross over too.


----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice use of those Smaxx coolant and catchcans

What sparkplugs are you running? And brakes I spy something


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Guess that means you're going to be more "liberal" on the boost. Jealous of you Lugtronic guys.
> 
> I see Ginster is about to cross over too.


I think he's been thinking about it for a while now. He won't be disappointed! :thumbup:


I still don't think I'll run any more than 25psi, but I will get after the timing a bit more aggressively. I think the idea is to see if we can crack 500whp safely at they dyno, and then cut it back to 400whp for normal configuration, but know that 500 is only a map load away :laugh:

The downside is that the Holset compressor map is such that it's really not very much fun to drive if you're not running at least 21 psi. So even in the "daily" configuration, it'll be high boost. Maybe just slightly retarded timing.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> The downside is that the Holset compressor map is such that it's really not very much fun to drive if you're not running at least 21 psi. So even in the "daily" configuration, it'll be high boost. Maybe just slightly retarded timing.


That's the thing, I've got a similar Holset to yours that I wanted to put on a chick-driven Mk4 for low boost (12 psi) but given your input and several others that the Holsets are pretty docile at low boost is making me rethink turbo choice for that particular car. I will probably use the Holset on something else I have that runs 20+ psi if that is a better match.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I don't have anything to compare it to, so I don't know for certain. I just know that my car at 16psi vs. my car at 21psi, it's a completely different animal.

If you can get a good cheap turbo with a smaller turbine for lower boost for her, then sure that would probably be good. If you can't, I'm sure she'll still like 12psi on the Holset (unless she has something to compare it to), you just might not...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You have HP numbers for 16 and 21 psi from your setup? :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

haven't dyno'd at 21. at 16 I made 305 corrected, but that was on a severely slipping stock clutch and a supercharger tune. Oh and a heat soaked top mount IC :banghead:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I must say my 8.5:1 hx35 on 10psi is more responsive and fun to drive than my stock UrS with the stock k24 or 26 or whatever it is. BTW, custom harness from Kevin should be here soon so I'll be cranking up the boost bit by bit. 

Just a show of hands here, what plugs are you guys running and at what gap? I closed mine waay down not realizing it wasn't the plugs. Gonna throw some freshies in there when I do the harness.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> haven't dyno'd at 21. at 16 I made 305 corrected, but that was on a severely slipping stock clutch and a supercharger tune. Oh and a heat soaked top mount IC :banghead:


I remember your SC setup. Kinda curious to see what the VR/Holset combo can do at 10-12 psi. 300hp on that car would be more than enough.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

wabbitGTl said:


> I must say my 8.5:1 hx35 on 10psi is more responsive and fun to drive than my stock UrS with the stock k24 or 26 or whatever it is. BTW, custom harness from Kevin should be here soon so I'll be cranking up the boost bit by bit.


What your setup again - motor & exhaust?


Re your plug question:
BKR7E
Stock coilpack - .025
Upgraded coilpack (Ford, Screamin Demon) - .032


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

MSD coils - BKR7E @ 0.025" I think 9 times out of 10 it is never a problem with spark, rather with management. I know I upgraded to MSD thinking my problems were due to spark. They weren't. It was all due to MS. Then I was having crank signal problems. Again MS.



my setup:
stock block, 8.5:1 comp
original head, stock cams
Siemens 630cc
Holset HX35 with 12cm turbine housing
Walbro 255 inline
4" intake, 3" DP, 3" straight exhaust



You can definitely make 300whp on the holset at 12psi with a good tune. I wouldn't even think twice about that. It's not an issue of power, it's an issue of feel. It will feel more like a supercharger @12psi with 300whp. It'll be very linear due to the large compressor and turbine and being outside the compressor's efficiency range. Turn up the boost and you push yourself back onto the map and then the fun begins. But for a girl (no insults intended) a 300whp supercharger might be just the perfect setup.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ lol. Thanks for the input bro. It's going to run stock CR that is why I am adamant about the low boost. I have run 14 psi on a Mk4 stock CR years ago (actually as a daily) but I don't mind breaking my cars. I agree, a 300hp supercharger is perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Just sold my old pnp lugtronic ecu and my bullseye s362 turbo today!  

Now i just have to wait for kevin to finish up my new ecu! I cant wait for boost by gear and use my 80# injectors!  

Btw im using the 6766 with a. 96exhaust housing and its an amazing turbo.. spools nicely n quick for its size! At 12 psi ill spin through 3rd with my 225/50 mickey thompson drag radials! It will spin 4th at 18 psi by just by going wot... (this was with the old ecu and 60# injectors... duty cycle was around 80% @ 20psi so this upgrade was needed)  n thinking of adding another 044 :screwy::laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

sounds awesome Paolo!


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What your setup again - motor & exhaust?
> 
> 
> Re your plug question:
> ...


stock engine, 8.5:1 spacer, arp studs, atp manifold, hx35, tial 38 'gate, 3 inch exhaust all the way out, awic, "medium" runner intake mani, lugtronic ecu, 630cc injectors, walbro in-tank pump. I think that's all haha

still running the stock coil pack but may upgrade to the bosch later on. i was thinking it was a plug issue until i looked at the logs and noticed the crank signal was not a smooth trace at all, very similar to jamie's problem. that's the reason i went with the new harness from kevin. i just don't trust the old wiring anymore. 

i've been running bkr6e so far, but they need changed now since they're fouled as eff so maybe i'll try the 7's.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Guess that means you're going to be more "liberal" on the boost. Jealous of you Lugtronic guys.
> 
> I see Ginster is about to cross over too.


I am, looking forward to the new options.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ordering my boost by gear setup and the push to connect vacuum fittings/lines from kevin this week 

Doing things proper


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

rtolay said:


>


What coil packs are those? or am i an idiot ad its a 24v?


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a 12v with coilplugs from something vOv
possibly standalone with 24v coilplugs?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

24v coils on a 12v motor. Like seeing all the Lugtronic Love.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> 24v coils on a 12v motor. Like seeing all the Lugtronic Love.


That car is wonderful. I am in love.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Cant wait to look through this when I get on the computer, have a vrt in the making >

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

vr_ben said:


> Cant wait to look through this when I get on the computer, have a vrt in the making >
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


 We are slowly taking over the world. SShhh, keep it a secret.


----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)

12v with r32 coils on dta s80


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Ordering my boost by gear setup and the push to connect vacuum fittings/lines from kevin this week
> 
> Doing things proper


----------



## Dan821821 (May 24, 2011)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> x2





Highbeam2 said:


> I'm glad I do


:thumbup:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

here is mine finally. stock motor and tranny
Precision 6262 
c2 42lb software w/ 440 inj
9:1 cr
migfab sri
stainless pipes
forge super dv and tial 38mm wg
vibrant ic
arp head studs
walbro inline

my bald wheels spin like crazy, running 9 lbs


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ looks good ^ try to avoid wheel hop if you like your trans and axles:beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice IC pipes, looks quality for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Nice IC pipes, looks quality for sure.:thumbup:


ya the guys at the shop did a nice job, even made a little stainless coolant pipe which is sweet



PjS860ct said:


> ^ looks good ^ try to avoid wheel hop if you like your trans and axles:beer:


I will try! 

The rpms hit redline so fast im not used to this lol:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I haven't driven mine in a week


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Same here


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

I havent driven mine ever


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I just got to drive mine every day for a week after being away for 8 months. Gonna be home full time soon working on that next level.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VRT-daily is what it's all about.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

too hot down here to drive mine during the day. Plus I work in construction, so can't exactly pull a trailer with it


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...im still waiting on my flipside custom clutch fork...havent driven the car in three months...


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

haven't seen or driven mine in a month and wont till next year...currently in Afghanistan


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...im still waiting on my flipside custom clutch fork...havent driven the car in three months...


You've been waiting 3 months for the fork?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Drove mine in pouring rain yesterday. And of course it rained, since i just washed it.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

guys, I want some 16x9 track wheels and tires. Preferably black. Let's hear your suggestions.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Drag or road racing?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

primarily road racing. I figure those should be good enough to allow me to also go to the strip every once in a while for a few runs without attempting to be competitive.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> primarily road racing. I figure those should be good enough to allow me to also go to the strip every once in a while for a few runs without attempting to be competitive.


16x9 doesn't leave too much room for tires, you're going to be really close to the struts front and rear. Your car might look like a kardashian haha. I've got 16x8.5 and my stretched 205/40 would juuuust clear. That said I'm still going to switch to a more "normal" tire now.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i would run 15" wheels with http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...25ZR5RA1&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes

for some mild road racing action :beer:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

fine, 16x8 then. 225s should be sufficient.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You've been waiting 3 months for the fork?


I just bought one about a month ago and i got it in 5 days.



PjS860ct said:


> Same here


Soon as get my adapters fixed & some new rubber up front, i'll be back in motion.  I have my old ATS' up front with some serverely dry rotted tires that i'm gonna burn up in the meantime


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Drove through NYC over the weekend and I don't know how you run low profile tires without destroying wheels daily. The highways / roads are unreal.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You've been waiting 3 months for the fork?



...no...lol...just took a break on the car for a bit...was kinda tired of working on it for so long...so I parked it untill I figured out what I could do with it...have been buyong bits and peices for it when I could... So far I got another ccm tranny...vap billet trans brace...flipside clutch fork...and a seal kit when I pull apart the bad tranny to take the quafe out and put it in the new tranny... Im trying to think of what else I should get to strengthen it a bit more...or what else I should replace or get new when swapping the gear boxes...hopefully will be getting at it after sowo... But im open for any suggestions or advice from the the veterans..lol...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Boost112 said:


> ...no...lol...just took a break on the car for a bit...was kinda tired of working on it for so long...so I parked it untill I figured out what I could do with it...have been buyong bits and peices for it when I could... So far I got another ccm tranny...vap billet trans brace...flipside clutch fork...and a seal kit when I pull apart the bad tranny to take the quafe out and put it in the new tranny... Im trying to think of what else I should get to strengthen it a bit more...or what else I should replace or get new when swapping the gear boxes...hopefully will be getting at it after sowo... But im open for any suggestions or advice from the the veterans..lol...


Clutch if its not already bad ass. then axles, then gears. LOL


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Drove through NYC over the weekend and I don't know how you run low profile tires without destroying wheels daily. The highways / roads are unreal.


understatement. And we know where to go & not to go.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> Clutch if its not already bad ass. then axles, then gears. LOL


...already have a clutch... clutchnet six puck sprung hub... but the prices for axles are ridiculous... i could go stand alone for the money...lol...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

yeah, just choices you need to make. decide what you want to be the weakest link.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

All depends on how you drive the car too. I've been turbo now for 5 years. A few different turbo's and beating the bag out of my car mostly on the street the whole time. I'm still running stock axles. I was running a stock transmission with a Peloquin up until last year when i broke 4th gear. I'm still running the same Empi axles i always have. I've made about 15 passes over those years and went 11.01 most recently.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Back on topic...

New cams. Kent 264 and a few other knick knacks added


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

92g60gti said:


> All depends on how you drive the car too. I've been turbo now for 5 years. A few different turbo's and beating the bag out of my car mostly on the street the whole time. I'm still running stock axles. I was running a stock transmission with a Peloquin up until last year when i broke 4th gear. I'm still running the same Empi axles i always have. I've made about 15 passes over those years and went 11.01 most recently.


very true. just need to make sure no wheel hop. watch out for dips when you are going WOT. let off if the road gets crazy. For most a peloquin and a decent clutch is all that is needed.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Highbeam2 said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> New cams. Kent 264 and a few other knick knacks added


Boy, those are literally fat between the lobes. Very funny looking - curious how they run with boost.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic guys but I was wondering what your fuel pressure is at during idle? I don't have my wideband installed yet, just wanted a safe gauge so I can drive her a bit


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

Depends what you are running for management. I believe C2 OBDII is setup for the stock regulator which is 3bar (43.51psi)


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

after 6 years of driving my VRt i thought it was about time I upgrade the turbo. I recently put on a new PT6262 and V-band dp. Today was the first day on the road with it 

The car hasent been driven since last oct and has some crapy out of balance tires on it. Was getting a little scary during some 3rd gear pulls so i called it a nite. 

Cant wait to put it on the dyno in a week or two to compare it to my old set up

crappy cell phone pic


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

How often do you guys go through tires? I'm already 4 months in & i'm ready for a new pair. I'm not even hard on 'em. I think its cause i don't notice the tires spinning when i get on it.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> How often do you guys go through tires? I'm already 4 months in & i'm ready for a new pair. I'm not even hard on 'em. I think its cause i don't notice the tires spinning when i get on it.


I go through them pretty quick. I do a second to third pull everyday on the way to work:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I go through them pretty quick. I do a second to third pull everyday on the way to work:laugh:


me too...:laugh: I'll baby 1st...then snatch the draws off of 2nd/3rd. Not often but it helps to keep off the guys that pull up to you at the light with their intake/exhaust & thinking i have the same. I seem to attract Subie's/Evo's


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

About once a year depending how much the car is down for repair or upgrade lol:banghead:.. like right now its down till i get my new stuff from Kevin which should be soon


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> me too...:laugh: I'll baby 1st...then snatch the draws off of 2nd/3rd. Not often but it helps to keep off the guys that pull up to you at the light with their intake/exhaust & thinking i have the same. I seem to attract Subie's/Evo's


...i drive a cabrio...no one ever sees it coming... I just love the look on peoples faces...


Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

hey guys ! 

i'm new to the VR scene, had a all-motor 8v for a couple years and decided to get FI.

here's my set-up, not 100% complete but should be on the road in a week or so. 

2.8L 12V
8.5:1 head spacer
Cat cams 
Custom Short Runner
Red x2 PP W/ 6 puck sprung (Clutchnet)

Turbo Setup:
-GT4088 (96 ar 84 trim.) kinda big, but got a good deal
-ATP Manifold
-41mm Tial wastegate
-630cc siemens injectors
-Running SDS em4-6F (with new software that has anti-lag)
-2.5" IC pipes w/ Precision 600hp
-4" Custom tig welded downpipe

not sure what ill make for numbers, hoping areound the 400-450whp range for this year.


heres are some progress pics :


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Are those Ben's old BB's? Love to see another VRT Jetta. I'm on my 32nd mk2 Jetta (41 mk2's total)


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

safe to say you had a decent amount of mk2's 

these rm's are off a mk2 that was from the maritimes aswell (im from canada:beer


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The gt40 is fine but that turbine housing is going to laggggggggggg.

-Andrew


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> The gt40 is fine but that turbine housing is going to laggggggggggg.
> 
> -Andrew


Smaller housing should cure that. Similar to what you did...no? 











Just :wave: at Gilligan as you go by.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

DieGTi said:


> The gt40 is fine but that turbine housing is going to laggggggggggg.
> 
> -Andrew


is it T3 or T4 flange?

I wish my exhaust side was that big. I have enough TQ, I want more HP.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

mine is T4 flange, 

which turbine housing would you recommend?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I am running Precision's 6766 turbo with a* T4 .96 exhaust housing* on my vrt and the top end is crazy! it pulls n pulls, vr has enough low end torque that it can loose some... I love the bigger exhaust housing combined with the billet comp wheel and the redesigned exhaust wheel, I havent dyno'd my new setup yet as I got the car running and tuned then decided to do an upgrade on management and fueling (LugTronic ofcourse) so I am waiting for that. I will post a dyno asap...


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> I am running Precision's 6766 turbo with a* T4 .96 exhaust housing* on my vrt and the top end is crazy! it pulls n pulls, vr has enough low end torque that it can loose some... I love the bigger exhaust housing combined with the billet comp wheel and the redesigned exhaust wheel, I havent dyno'd my new setup yet as I got the car running and tuned then decided to do an upgrade on management and fueling (LugTronic ofcourse) so I am waiting for that. I will post a dyno asap...


whats your engine and trans setup ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

12V_VR said:


> whats your engine and trans setup ?


secret  
.
.
.
.
.
.
. joke only :thumbup:
setup is SP 3L, SP 263 cams, stock head with HD springs... APT G-force 1-4 gears with stock 5th, pinion brance, Peloquin diff...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The .96 T4 with larger compressor is a dog. It's not as bad with a smaller compressor which the gt40 is not. I went to .69 and that brought boost down under 5000rpm. I have a sp 3L and BVH going in soon... will report if I need to go back to .96 but I doubt it. Turbo is ball bearing t04z.


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

I wish i was as cool as you guys...  i have a precision 60/48 lmao, atp clone ebay mani sum chop suey wastegate with a 15lb spring.. 262's with c2 42lb software and venom 440's i just want it together so i can have som boosted fun!!! 

I plan on running an open 2.5" dp cause im broke :banghead:


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

My latest setup:










Schimmel 3.0L
TT 288 Cams w/ HD Valve Springs
Precision 6765 bb
Eurojet Twin Scrolll Tubular Exhaust Manifold
2x Tial 38mm MVS
Injector Dynamics 1000cc Injectors
Autronic SMC w/ 500r CDI box
Cbr 600 Ignition Coils
bosch 044 with IE Surge Tank
-8AN Feed -6AN Return
C2 Intake Manifold
Precision 600hp Intercooler
Spec Twin Disc Clutch
Pinion brace
Peloquin
AP Tuning 1-4 w/ straight cut 3&4


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> secret
> .
> .
> .
> ...


nice  when do you see boost with the 6766? Im looking at getting a 6266 w t4 .68 combined with my schrick 268s it should be pretty decent in my daily?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I dont really know as i didnt get to drive the car that much before i took out my ecu n fueling to do my upgrade... if i have to guess, 4k...


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thats amazing man, super clean!!!!!!!!




92g60gti said:


> My latest setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

time for some sweet, sweet burnouts.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Run some detergent through that girl!


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> time for some sweet, sweet burnouts.


video or it didn't happen :beer:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Run some detergent through that girl!


detergent? for why?



wabbitGTl said:


> video or it didn't happen :beer:


I haven't even boosted it yet. I'm afraid. lol. :facepalm:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> I haven't even boosted it yet. I'm afraid. lol. :facepalm:


Live life at 25 psi and above.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Live life at 25 psi and above.


Highest i've gotten was 20. Been running 11 psi for the past 2 months. To chicken sh*t myself 


@OB,
Andrews talking about detergent to clean oil buildup.

@ Andrew,
What would you recommend?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Live life at 25 psi and above.


I was running 24psi before I did the rod bolts. I'm just letting them settle in a bit before I gather the balls to give it the mustard. I don't know why I am, I just am...



Capt.Dreadz said:


> @OB,
> Andrews talking about detergent to clean oil buildup.
> 
> @ Andrew,
> What would you recommend?


yeah, I know. I think it's mostly oil staining, not so much buildup. It has had mobil1 in it since 30k miles. My friend recommended using diesel oil for one change and then switch back to mobil 1. So seems like maybe Rotella T would be the way to go, but I don't know what weight? I'm currently running the Mobil1 0w40.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> So seems like maybe Rotella T would be the way to go, but I don't know what weight? I'm currently running the Mobil1 0w40.


Mobil1 0W-40, That's what I run.

When I try Rotella for the next change it will be (T6) 5W40. The price and availability is sweet, if it is as good as others state I might be making a permanent change.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Highest i've gotten was 20. Been running 11 psi for the past 2 months. To chicken sh*t myself


It's not your daily and you've got alcohol injection... crank that bisch up. :laugh:

Speaking of which, need to get my W/M kit installed too instead of procrastinating.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

http://www.eastwood.com/fast-motor-flush-30-fl-oz.html

Cleans you right up... I use about every 4th oil change. Buildup inside my engine is basically nonexistent.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> It's not your daily and you've got alcohol injection... crank that bisch up. :laugh:


Touche....Now if i can get my boost controller to work properly, i'd turn the bish up. I think my boost solenoid is f*ck'd.  Even at 11 psi, traction is difficult.

This is how Papa Smuff looks lately...

















Had to throw on the winter wheels. Stripped out the adapter holes so i bought some ARP studs to get pressed in.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Mobil1 0W-40, That's what I run.
> 
> When I try Rotella for the next change it will be (T6) 5W40. The price and availability is sweet, if it is as good as others state I might be making a permanent change.


 this is the same stuff i was going to try out. I just put fresh mobil1 in there when I did the rods though, so won't be anytime soon. keep me posted if you try it out.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Even at 11 psi, traction is difficult.


Need to start using real tires


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Need to start using real tires


What is a good street tire for these things?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Ive used the rotella 5w-40 syn in my mkiv 1.8t, used it in my old 09 tsi gti and using it right now in my Glk and never had any problem.. its actually approved by MB


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

kushdubber said:


> What is a good street tire for these things?


...Anything short of a drag radial....nothing.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

kushdubber said:


> What is a good street tire for these things?


My jetta is a weekend car only... been using Mickey Thompson et street drag radials since 2008 .. still spun the tires though but it pulls as well n not just sit in one place n does a burnout...


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

My VR6 Turbo setup 85% done  

Little info
United Motorsport ODB1 42# Tune.
440 CC Delphi injectors.
GT3582 Turbo.
8.5.1 compression
4 Inch Maf
Forge DV
Turbosmart 38mm ultragate.
650nm 6 pucks clutch
6 Speed VW motorsport gearbox
SRI 

And many more mods


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Haven't whored mine out in a while. New wheels coming in a week or so.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

obdONE said:


> time for some sweet, sweet burnouts.



....so did you do one bolt at a time?...or did you actually have the rods line bored?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Some of you guys need to invest in a Jeff Bynum coilpack relocation bracket.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Boost112 said:


> ....so did you do one bolt at a time?...or did you actually have the rods line bored?


One bolt at a time. Hand tight, then 2 stage tq (20 then 40) in series.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

obdONE said:


> One bolt at a time. Hand tight, then 2 stage tq (20 then 40) in series.



...you got some brass ones...i still have my arp rod bolts sitting in the shed...couldn't get myself to do it...lol...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Boost112 said:


> ...you got some brass ones...i still have my arp rod bolts sitting in the shed...couldn't get myself to do it...lol...


I figure if Tim Mullen can run over 700whp and 9s quarters on his, I should be just fine. okerface:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Some of you guys need to invest in a Jeff Bynum coilpack relocation bracket.


As clean as it is, I think you get some kick-backs on it  jk! 

Are your plug wires standard length of shortened?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> I figure if Tim Mullen can run over 700whp and 9s quarters on his, I should be just fine. okerface:


You will have no problems with the way you installed them. I have done this for years (very similar to how you described) and the cars are still running high 20's for boost with no issues at all. There is a lot to be said about the installation technique. Used the same method yet again maybe a month or so ago when I did a Vr rebuild for my daily and the car is running flawlessly.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PaulusB said:


> My VR6 Turbo setup 85% done
> 
> Little info
> United Motorsport ODB1 42# Tune.
> 1:8.5


How thick is your head spacer? 

Props to UM for reviving the OBD1 platform... I've not had an OBD1 vrt in forever so it's good to see that Jeff is starting to open up options (#42 OBD1 was not popular when he was at C2).


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

That's interesting to hear about the UM obd1 chip. I sent a friend to Jeff not even a month ago, looking for the same and Jeff turned him away. I'll tell him to ask again.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You will have no problems with the way you installed them. I have done this for years (very similar to how you described) and the cars are still running high 20's for boost with no issues at all. There is a lot to be said about the installation technique. Used the same method yet again maybe a month or so ago when I did a Vr rebuild for my daily and the car is running flawlessly.


I literally was just researching these and the install. The one thing I didn't upgrade when I put my engine back together was the rod bolts because I thought I had to take the rods out and resize them. If so many people are having great results then I'm gonna jump on them :thumbup:

Oh and is ebay a reputable place to grab a bigger wastegate spring (tial 38mm)? Most places I look say they are genuine but who knows. Looking to run more than 10psi


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Oh and is ebay a reputable place to grab a bigger wastegate spring (tial 38mm)? Most places I look say they are genuine but who knows. Looking to run more than 10psi


Why not run a manual or electronic boost controller?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

obdONE said:


> That's interesting to hear about the UM obd1 chip. I sent a friend to Jeff not even a month ago, looking for the same and Jeff turned him away. I'll tell him to ask again.


Strange to hear if anything, for years Jeff was set on not bringing back the OBD1 tune (I asked on several occasions).. must be disliking all the OBD1 guys going to Lugtronics. :laugh:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Why not run a manual or electronic boost controller?


I will be running a manual boost controller, but that would only be if I wanted to boost lower than what the wastegate regulates no? If I have a 10lb spring, how will a boost controller allow me to go past that if the wastegate won't allow it? 

Unless I'm still not grasping the function totally.

Pic of my setup when I was testing parts. Whole bay looks different and much much much cleaner now, but it's not in running shape yet, so I'll save those pics till later.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> I will be running a manual boost controller, but that would only be if I wanted to boost lower than what the wastegate regulates no? If I have a 10lb spring, how will a boost controller allow me to go past that if the wastegate won't allow it?
> 
> Unless I'm still not grasping the function totally.


you have it backwards. a boost controller will only allow you to run more than the spring, not less than.

mbc does this by bleeding off the signal boost pressure
ebc does this by adding additional pressure to the back of the valve to hold it closed.


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

pubahs said:


> Strange to hear if anything, for years Jeff was set on not bringing back the OBD1 tune (I asked on several occasions).. must be disliking all the OBD1 guys going to Lugtronics. :laugh:


I haved asked 2 times and got it no guarantees its on my own risk  Its software that i needs to get it running for the first time and drive to TVS-Engineering www.tvsengineering.nl for the final software. de 42 software run well on other odb1 cars on this forum also. but the development was never bin done.

Edit: So far c2 is also selling it http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=341


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Why not send them (TVS) the ECU for a temp tune rather then spending money on 2 different software's. I thought euro VR6 ECU's had immob.



pubahs said:


> Are your plug wires standard length of shortened?


Stock. I just rearranged them. Longer ones in the back, shorter up front.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> you have it backwards. a boost controller will only allow you to run more than the spring, not less than.
> 
> mbc does this by bleeding off the signal boost pressure
> ebc does this by adding additional pressure to the back of the valve to hold it closed.


AHHH ok. See I thought the wastegate was what regulated the boost at it's peak, and a boost controller let you run less than that if you didn't want to boost crazy all the time. Love the FI forums thanks for the info.:thumbup: 

Welp. I'm going with a MBC, recommendations? Does it matter? Doesn't seem like a complicated piece by any means.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

You can literally go to a hardware store and buy a pressure regulator for an air compressor, etc. easy-peasy.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

pubahs said:


> must be disliking all the OBD1 guys going to Lugtronics. :laugh:


Haha, definitely. That must be the case.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

obdONE said:


> You can literally go to a hardware store and buy a pressure regulator for an air compressor, etc. easy-peasy.


That's what I figured. Glad I have off tomorrow  And since we are on the topic of Lugtronic, I can't wait to order my setup (shh)


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> I literally was just researching these and the install. The one thing I didn't upgrade when I put my engine back together was the rod bolts because I thought I had to take the rods out and resize them. If so many people are having great results then I'm gonna jump on them :thumbup:


Do your own research on this. There are a ton of testomonials from both sides on the do/don't for installing those rod bolts. As usual a lot of the people giving the advice have never even personally installed rod bolts on a VR. I am comfortable with installing them as is (no rod resizing) and have had a lot of success doing it this way - definitely not going to start changing my technique at this point. Some other guys have stated that they have wiped out their motors allegedly due to not resizing the rods.




Insan3Vr6 said:


> And since we are on the topic of Lugtronic, I can't wait to order my setup (shh)


Another one bites the dust. :laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PaulusB said:


> Edit: So far c2 is also selling it http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=341


 It states that it is *unavailable*.


What's next?
Picture whoring for the new project - keeping it simple:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> It states that it is *unavailable*.
> 
> 
> What's next?
> Picture whoring for the new project - keeping it simple:


...did you add a t4 flange to the holset or just the divided portion?... and running a open manifold to a divided housing isn't that supposed to slow down spool time?... i like it either way...just trying to figure out what your doing...


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> It states that it is *unavailable*.


**** didnt see that :banghead: Awell got mine for less than that


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...did you add a t4 flange to the holset or just the divided portion?... and running a open manifold to a divided housing isn't that supposed to slow down spool time?... i like it either way...just trying to figure out what your doing...


Yes.

The housing is a T3 divided from Holset. I prefer T4 for a Vr (therefore all my manifolds are ported out to a T4) so the modification is adapting it to a T4 without using the cheesy T3-T4 adapters that are available. As far as the division at the flange is concerned, I'm going to do the usual port and knife-edge deal to minimize the restrictions as the exhaust flow meets the flange. From all reports so far the fact that the housing is divided mating up to an undivided manifold has not caused any response or spool issues. From what the others have said the spool is still rapid compared to other similar size turbos. The mod on the V-band is to mate up to the 3" downpipe. When I've got it put together I will report on the results.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PaulusB said:


> **** didnt see that :banghead: Awell got mine for less than that


Curious to see how yours performs. Most I was able to run OBD1 was #36. If you have positive feedback on the #42 that might be something for folks to keep in mind.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Yes.
> 
> The housing is a T3 divided from Holset. I prefer T4 for a Vr (therefore all my manifolds are ported out to a T4) so the modification is adapting it to a T4 without using the cheesy T3-T4 adapters that are available. As far as the division at the flange is concerned, I'm going to do the usual port and knife-edge deal to minimize the restrictions as the exhaust flow meets the flange. From all reports so far the fact that the housing is divided mating up to an undivided manifold has not caused any response or spool issues. From what the others have said the spool is still rapid compared to other similar size turbos. The mod on the V-band is to mate up to the 3" downpipe. When I've got it put together I will report on the results.


...ok ...now that makes sense...wow..props to you for thinking it out that way, regarding the modification to the holset flange... i really really really want a holset hx40 for my next turbo...but i really wanted it to be modified to be able to fit into my turbonetics .96 on-center t4 exhaust housing... i have seen people do it but only on the internetz...i like your solution though...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> i really really really want a holset hx40 for my next turbo...but i really wanted it to be modified to be able to fit into my turbonetics .96 on-center t4 exhaust housing...


Send it to Tim's Turbos... they can probably customize the wheel to fit that housing. I have spoken to them in the past about modding the turbine wheel to fit various housings. They are good guys over there.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

correct me if I'm wrong, but that modification would probably cost about as much as having a twin scroll tubular manifold made for you. And wouldn't that be a better way to go in the end? :laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but that modification would probably cost about as much as having a twin scroll tubular manifold made for you. :laugh:


:laugh:

But seriously:

Guess it depends what you're paying for it. Tubular manifolds usually run $700 and up, compare to the cost of a V-band flange and a T4 flange... nah I think I'm still doing good - have not even passed $60 in materials.

The financial benefit can also be realized in the fact that I had all the other supporting parts for the turbo (downpipe, intercooler piping, manifold) which a tubular manifold would not be compatible with. The horsepower goals for the project also do not require a tubular manifold, that is overkill for a chick driven car.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Nah I was talking about the other guy modifying his turbine to fit an undivided t4 housing on the hx40. Seems like a waste to me. Your project is in the clear. :beer:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

How are you guys fitting an intercooler behind the bumper (mk3)? I cut the **** out of my euro rebar and it fits, but it is completely in the way when mounting the bumper.

I solved this issue at first by cutting out the lower slats, but now that I have an OEM euro bumper, I want to keep them, not only because I like them, but because it's more sleeper.

Oh, and here's the latest shot. Compare to the pic above and you'll agree this is better. Not finished, but better.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Nah I was talking about the other guy modifying his turbine to fit an undivided t4 housing on the hx40. Seems like a waste to me. Your project is in the clear. :beer:


Gotcha :thumbup:



Insan3Vr6 said:


> How are you guys fitting an intercooler behind the bumper (mk3)? I cut the **** out of my euro rebar and it fits, but it is completely in the way when mounting the bumper.


By doing that exact same thing.

Nice SRI by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Gotcha :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbup: Much better than my old one, and a bigger plenum no less. BUT. I don't want to remove the slats on this bumper.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I hack the crap out of my bumpers. Your only alternative will be to pull the radiator/condensor/fans aft (towards the motor). You can do custom brackets to support the radiator (I have seen as much as 2" gain by doing this). It will give you some more room the locate the intercooler away from the slats. As a general rule though, Mk3 bumpers require trimming with any decent sized intercooler (2.5" or thicker).


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I hack the crap out of my bumpers. Your only alternative will be to pull the radiator/condensor/fans aft (towards the motor). You can do custom brackets to support the radiator (I have seen as much as 2" gain by doing this). It will give you some more room the locate the intercooler away from the slats. As a general rule though, Mk3 bumpers require trimming with any decent sized intercooler (2.5" or thicker).


I'd rather not go with a smaller intercooler for perfomance reasons. I custom mounted the radiator and fans because I went with slim fans. I'll have to mock it up again. I want the slats there.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

obdONE said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but that modification would probably cost about as much as having a twin scroll tubular manifold made for you. And wouldn't that be a better way to go in the end? :laugh:



... the reason i wanted it that way is because almost all of the hx40 ...(and i could be wrong)...have a divided housing and come in sizes of 16cm^2 or larger... if i could find a hx40 t4 undivided with a back housing that is smaller the 16cm^2...then it wouldn't be an issue really...

...also if you really think about it if i did a twin scroll tubular manifold...to do it the right way would also require twin waste gates...and the fab work for the dp and the dump tubes to be recirced (dont like open dump)... so then im paying for the twin scroll manifold, dp and wastegate recirc...

...where as my logic was to just have the turbine modified to fit the holset...and everything that i have currently still fits...dp, wastegate and dump recirc.... which in the end...and i could be absolutely wrong...might be cheaper than going your route... but this is all just for conversation...Bulls Eye Performance sold (still is?) a t3 .70 turbine housing... which kinda put the thought in my head...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ... the reason i wanted it that way is because almost all of the hx40 ...(and i could be wrong)...have a divided housing and come in sizes of 16cm^2 or larger... if i could find a hx40 t4 undivided with a back housing that is smaller the 16cm^2...then it wouldn't be an issue really...
> 
> Bulls Eye Performance sold (still is?) a t3 .70 turbine housing... which kinda put the thought in my head...


Yes you can do a Bulls Eye but Tim's Turbos also have a housing for that HX-40. I was talking to them just recently because I want to eventually put one on a 6-bladed HX-40 that I have. It is a Garrett core (O-Trim) that they re-work. If you already have the turbo in hand just call them and they can give you a quote.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Yes you can do a Bulls Eye but Tim's Turbos also have a housing for that HX-40. I was talking to them just recently because I want to eventually put one on a 6-bladed HX-40 that I have. It is a Garrett core (O-Trim) that they re-work. If you already have the turbo in hand just call them and they can give you a quote.



...yeah i was actually doing some more reading and tims turbos..has a t3 .63 garret housing that is a direct replacement...im going to try and give him a call see what he says... here is hoping for a t4 direct replacement...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...OJfvm8Fv8nm1g%3D&vxp=mtr&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

He has direct T3 replacements... the complication is the T4. It is something that he can still handle though.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> He has direct T3 replacements... the complication is the T4. It is something that he can still handle though.


...called them but didnt pick up...im gonna shoot them an email...


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm not 100% sure, but fairly certain you can frankenstein an hx35 and 40, use the smaller hot side from the 35 and the bigger impeller and cover from the 40


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

from the Holset thread:



Dave926 said:


> HX35-40 hybrid:
> 
> Keeping the long tradition of the marriage of sportcompact and hybrid turbos, there is the hx35 turbine and the hx40 compressor. It is strongly recommended to use the large bep turbine housing or the stock hx35 turbine housing with an non-divided t3 manifold for this turbo. The small bep housing around a t31 size hx35 turbine wheel is probably not enough to merit any of the hx40 compressor wheel upgrades. 20+ psi by 4000rpms can be seen in the hx35/40 with the hx35 12cm^2 turbine housing with a non-divided t3 manifold. With the large bep housing, spool times are to be determined. But likely similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Jamie, I knew the info was buried somewhere in that thread :beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> How are you guys fitting an intercooler behind the bumper (mk3)? I cut the **** out of my euro rebar and it fits, but it is completely in the way when mounting the bumper.
> 
> I solved this issue at first by cutting out the lower slats, but now that I have an OEM euro bumper, I want to keep them, not only because I like them, but because it's more sleeper.


Move your radiator back on the passenger side approximately 1-1.5", make a new mounting tab. Ill assume you are running slim fans? I drilled holes in the rad support - may do more, we'll see. I like the idea of having some safety there.

Oh ya - no bumper trimming whatsoever with this. :thumbup:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a euro rad support, so it's plastic. So your mounting it behind the rebar?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have a euro rad support as well. 

Correct, behind the rebar.. its a tight fit, but I think I may revisit it abit more this weekend to see if I can free up a bit more space. Plus notch another hole or 2 in the rebar


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

that looks pretty amazing! good job! I will have to keep these things in mind for when I put AC back in the car as I have zero room for the heat exchanger right now.

For more comparison, here's how I did mine:




























I cut through the rebar and welded tabs for the intercooler to the backside of the rebar to make it sit about 1/8" away from the radiator.

Then when it came time to do the bumper cover, I only had to trim the two side slats off:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I know there are quite a few of us running lugtronic in here, how many have switched to the 1.8t intake temp sensor? I just got one from Kevin but I'm not 100% sure on how to mount it. I'm just worried about it leaking around the o ring. Do i need to machine a little opening so it sits down in there, or can I just drill a hole and make sure the bolt is tight? Mani is 12g aluminum if I remember right, not very thick


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

That's how he told me to do it as well, just drill out the threads for the sensor, then tap a hole for the set screw. I think you'll probably be ok that way. I haven't done it yet myself. I was waiting until I had to take the front end off again before doing it since it will require me doing that in order to install the sensor.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Been using the 1.8t air temp sensor for a while now, on my old setup with stock intake manifold, i drilles n tapped the stock location for the air temp sensor... 

Now with my short runner manifold i had migfab make it for the 1.8t sensor at the bottom of the manifold...
http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=6116533188


----------



## joemiller1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been.wanting to do the 1.8t sensor for awhile but don't kno where to put it at any pointers?

sent while in your bedroom


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Did mine when I installed the new harness. Drilled out my juan sri opening, then my machinist tapped my set screw but it doesn't go into the plenum, less chance for leaks. Just comparing the two sensors side by side you'd be silly not to swap it in. 

I had to shave the plastic surround on the screw area for it to fit with my other accessories on the plate. But it does fit. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## joemiller1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

pubahs said:


> Did mine when I installed the new harness. Drilled out my juan sri opening, then my machinist tapped my set screw but it doesn't go into the plenum, less chance for leaks. Just comparing the two sensors side by side you'd be silly not to swap it in.
> 
> I had to shave the plastic surround on the screw area for it to fit with my other accessories on the plate. But it does fit.
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


I have the stock manifold do I put it where the old one is? 

sent while in your bedroom


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

For stock manifold in stock location....
31/64 (~12mm) drill worked well for the final size. You will get best results if you step up drill sizes taking the minimum cut each step. Start by countersinking the stock hole a bit. Careful, as a bulge inside the manifold overlaps the final diameter so don't go any deeper than necessary to get through, or the casting will cam the drill bit and elongate your hole. Final cut with a little Wd40, nothing too heavy or it's hard to get out. If you don't have too good an eye you can put a wood dowel / rod in the brake booster port to give you a sight line. Some ~600 grit on a dowel to final polish and bell mouth the opening to save the o-ring. Then its spot, drill and tap 6mm * 1.0 and done. tifwiw


----------



## joemiller1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

vergessen wir es said:


> For stock manifold in stock location....
> 31/64 (~12mm) drill worked well for the final size. You will get best results if you step up drill sizes taking the minimum cut each step. Start by countersinking the stock hole a bit. Careful, as a bulge inside the manifold overlaps the final diameter so don't go any deeper than necessary to get through, or the casting will cam the drill bit and elongate your hole. Final cut with a little Wd40, nothing too heavy or it's hard to get out. If you don't have too good an eye you can put a wood dowel / rod in the brake booster port to give you a sight line. Some ~600 grit on a dowel to final polish and bell mouth the opening to save the o-ring. Then its spot, drill and tap 6mm * 1.0 and done. tifwiw


But the stock location is heatsocked isn't it?

sent while in your bedroom


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

The old style sensor is what heat soaks. Location doesn't matter so much for the new style.


----------



## joemiller1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

vergessen wir es said:


> The old style sensor is what heat soaks. Location doesn't matter so much for the new style.


Okay thanks 

sent while in your bedroom


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

joemiller1989 said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> sent while in your bedroom


 This thread gives me a warm and fuzzy all over. So much information being shared, I love it.:thumbup: Best thread on Vortex.


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Curious to see how yours performs. Most I was able to run OBD1 was #36. If you have positive feedback on the #42 that might be something for folks to keep in mind.



I would let u know.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

GinsterMan98 said:


> This thread gives me a warm and fuzzy all over. So much information being shared, I love it.:thumbup: Best thread on Vortex.


Agreed. I have no clue how this thread has been around for 5 years and has yet to fall victim to "business as usual" on Vortex. :beer: to everyone involved!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Ego's kill threads. When there is none, it makes a wonderful thread of info as we are all striving for the same goal and helping each other is the only way to make it possible. 

I posted a VRT info thread in the mk2 forum and instead of contributing, i was question as to why my 1st post was worded the way it was. :facepalm:

I was thinking about asking Anthony to change the thread title to more of a 'show & tell' theme.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

If its not broke, then don't fix it  I like this thread as a way of discussion and shared ideas. Plus it.makes for a great archive when you need to do work and have references. 

Speaking of hope to be installing my boost by gear/solenoid this weekend and the oil cooler kit (bbm) I picked up. Will take more pics too, so if any one has requests lmk!

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just got my New Lugtronic PnP ECU today! I cant wait to install everything and do some logs  

:thumbup::heart: Lugtronic/Kevin :beer:


----------



## joemiller1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

this thread has inspired me to boost my vr but mine is obd1


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

go Lugtronic! you will love it! 
:heart: www.lugtronic.com


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

joemiller1989 said:


> this thread has inspired me to boost my vr but mine is obd1


Mine is obd1...as are a few others... as Paolo noted, go lugtronic..save if you have to, bc if you really want to do it right, no sense doing it.twice.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

*..*

I actually recall talking to my buddy ages ago when i had a 91 jetta swapped with a dizzy obd1 out of a passat... 

He said he could get me setup on 42lb software and 440's but theyre had to be like 10" inbetween the filter and the maf so it would read properly?!

Great thread though, I liked everything i seen sO far :beer:


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

This thread makes me want to ditch my supercharger! :heart:


----------



## joemiller1989 (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be ordering one soon once I find a turbo set up I like

sent while in your bedroom


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

a1m4ni4k said:


> I actually recall talking to my buddy ages ago when i had a 91 jetta swapped with a dizzy obd1 out of a passat...
> 
> He said he could get me setup on 42lb software and 440's but theyre had to be like 10" inbetween the filter and the maf so it would read properly?!
> 
> Great thread though, I liked everything i seen sO far :beer:


I tell everyone this....Either spend the money on LugTronics or convert it to OBD2. Its similar to having a SC. Sure it pulls & feels great but when you're ready for upgrade, choices are limited. In the end, you're gonna go those two routes after wasting money on the OBD1.

Back when i had the Jetta Coupe, i had already bought my turbo setup. I waited till i was able to get an OBD2 setup....which snowballed into getting a new shell...which made me get new wheels...but thats another subject.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

a1m4ni4k said:


> I actually recall talking to my buddy ages ago when i had a 91 jetta swapped with a dizzy obd1 out of a passat...
> 
> He said he could get me setup on 42lb software and 440's but theyre had to be like 10" inbetween the filter and the maf so it would read properly?!
> 
> Great thread though, I liked everything i seen sO far :beer:


In my humble travels with chip tune setups, I have found that putting the port for the DV as close to the turbo as possible gives the best chance of not having interference with the MAF. I also had good results from using a air flow stabilizer to give a cleaner MAF signal. http://www.saxonpc.com/ sells these for cheap. The pro MAF setup is far more stable because that sensor sends an average of several readings to the ecu instead of sampling in real time. That gives you a very stable MAF signal, which equates to smooth part throttle and cruise performance.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

GinsterMan98 said:


> In my humble travels with chip tune setups, I have found that putting the port for the DV as close to the turbo as possible gives the best chance of not having interference with the MAF. I also had good results from using a air flow stabilizer to give a cleaner MAF signal. http://www.saxonpc.com/ sells these for cheap. The pro MAF setup is far more stable because that sensor sends an average of several readings to the ecu instead of sampling in real time. That gives you a very stable MAF signal, which equates to smooth part throttle and cruise performance.


Pro-Maf drives awesome. Really is a big diffrence. Drives much better and offcourse work very good when you wanna go high boosting.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Still waiting for first chip that puts gm map sensor in place of maf wired in similar to how they do the promaf.

-Andrew


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> Still waiting for first chip that puts gm map sensor in place of maf wired in similar to how they do the promaf.
> 
> -Andrew


sorry aint happening


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Semi-related content. Saw this at Bed, Bath, & Beyond.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

mike minnillo said:


> Semi-related content. Saw this at Bed, Bath, & Beyond.


Shoot, 40 bucks for TT? You better get on that.


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

Lmao ^^^


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

my2000APB said:


> sorry aint happening


Its possible but no one would pay the price for it. Why spend $1500+ when you could get a standalone. I remember C2 talking about an ECU that the user could program like a standalone but it wasn't cost effective.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Pro-Maf drives awesome. Really is a big diffrence. Drives much better and offcourse work very good when you wanna go high boosting.


 100% true. :thumbup: World of difference from using maf housings/oe sensor.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

DieGTi said:


> Still waiting for first chip that puts gm map sensor in place of maf wired in similar to how they do the promaf.
> 
> -Andrew


map sensor would be pointless until everyone can tweak their ecu. the beauty of maf is that its not hardware dependent.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just installed my new ecu... sold my old lugtronic ecu two weeks ago as i needed/wanted to upgrade... 


















already send my logs to Kevin for some fine tuning then playing with the boost control next  :heart:Lugtronics :thumbup: once you go to Mr. Kevin Black you dont go back to C2... lol  opcorn::laugh: :beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Heck yeah:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Whats the difference P.?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> map sensor would be pointless until everyone can tweak their ecu. the beauty of maf is that its not hardware dependent.


I think that's what he meant. Complete back thing. Hence why i mentioned the old C2 idea.


Question to everyone...
What are you guys doing to keep your temps cool during hot weather. I put more miles on my car then any previous day combined this weekend and i found that during traffic i'm in the 200-210*. And this is with 2 10" slim fans & aluminum rad. They do go down almost immediately. By 4th gear they're down in the 180's. I'm using a Dakota Digital fan controller also. (completely delete the factory cooling harness) I can imagine my oil temps are pretty high.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Question to everyone...
> What are you guys doing to keep your temps cool during hot weather. I can imagine my oil temps are pretty high.


You've got an external oil cooler correct (can't remember)? With any decent size cooler you will not be more than 190 or so deg for oil.

For coolant, all the usual that you have probably already done- low temp thermostat & switch.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Whats the difference P.?



Boost by gear. New style pnp without being limited with the stock ecu connector like the older pnp lugtronic ecu's.
sent from a calculator using tapatalk.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

leave kevin alone so he can finish my harness!  

i'm still on a stock cooing system, stock fans, just a low temp thermostat and a pretty beefy oil cooler. i don't have any recent logs but my coolant temp never seemed to top 94c, so 201F.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Whats the difference P.?


As ginsterman mentioned, boost by gear is the big differece. I also changed my injectors from the [email protected] to [email protected] bar... 

* it started right up on it 1st try, idle was perfect, drove like stock with the basemap that Kevin made. Now it just needs to be fine tuned n im all set... definitely happy


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive deleted my secondary rad and replaced the OEM unit with a deeper Pro Alloy type.
70C stat and overide switch.
Steve


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> As ginsterman mentioned, boost by gear is the big differece. I also changed my injectors from the [email protected] to [email protected] bar...
> 
> * it started right up on it 1st try, idle was smoothly, drove perfectly with the basemap that Kevin made. Now it just needs to be fine tuned n im all set... definitely happy


Glad to hear. I just got to get my motor sorted out and I will be gtg.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

I remember seeing the octuple-turbo car in Hod Rod magazine years ago. IIRC, its a sbc with somewhere around 600 hp. Not huge power, but it was built more for the purpose of "because I'm bored and I can," rather than all out speed.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haven't had much luck getting the bumper to fit yet :sly:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Haven't had much luck getting the bumper to fit yet :sly:


I had to trim like a mofo. and then trim even more


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Guys I dont want to start another thread for one question, but i need some input as I am fairly new to this.

I have a .6 bar spring in my wg, which should be good for about 9 psi..
I have been driving the car for a couple weeks now and only noticed the other day that usually 1st gear and 2nd will only hold 5psi sometimes even third. 

All the other gears can get up to 9 psi, and I swear i was hitting 9lbs in 1st and 2nd when I first put it on the road.


Could this be a leak somewhere? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

What type of boost controller are you using?


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Not using it at the moment, just a line from comp to wg


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Sounding like a boost leak, especially since you say it is load (gear) dependent.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Sounding like a boost leak, especially since you say it is load (gear) dependent.


I will check all my connections later.. how come I am able to hit full boost sometimes?
Wouldnt a leak effect the perfomance in any gear?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

It will be affected "all the time" however boost is not only RPM dependent, there is a component of load in there that you need to consider. If you load the motor up enough (RPM rising, traction, higher gear) it will probably give you the 9 psi that you are expecting to see.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> It will be affected "all the time" however boost is not only RPM dependent, there is a component of load in there that you need to consider. If you load the motor up enough (RPM rising, traction, higher gear) it will probably give you the 9 psi that you are expecting to see.


Alright cool thanks, I will see what I can do. Even when I have traction and I dont go wot it pulls till 5 psi and then just stops pulling. I have a lot to learn, so i apppreciate this help a lot.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Still sounds like a leak. Try to pressure test the system. Any weird noises at WOT (flapping, etc)? WB reading a bit off/rich?


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Still sounds like a leak. Try to pressure test the system. Any weird noises at WOT (flapping, etc)? WB reading a bit off/rich?


Ill look into that. No weird noises that I can hear but i will have to listen a little closer next time I take it out.. and unfortunatlely my wideband ate **** cuz the harness was behind my downpipe

for now my fuel is 43 psi at idle if that helps


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

kushdubber said:


> for now my fuel is 43 psi at idle if that helps


Not really because your issue is under load as boost is building. Idle will not help us.

When you hit 6 psi in 1st & 2nd is the boost needle stable or does it fluctuate back/forth? If it fluctuates the turbo is struggling to maintain that boost level and the wastegate is not even opening... ie a boost leak.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Not really because your issue is under load as boost is building. Idle will not help us.
> 
> When you hit 6 psi in 1st & 2nd is the boost needle stable or does it fluctuate back/forth? If it fluctuates the turbo is struggling to maintain that boost level and the wastegate is not even opening... ie a boost leak.


It hits 6lbs and drops right away


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Pressure test and report back. :thumbup:


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Will do. Thanks:beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What is everyone running for headgasket spacers? I only ask because I want to compare thickness of HG vs what I have. I purchased a MLS spacer through INA/034m and I am curious if the thickness is OK. I know the c2 ones were very thick and probably lowered compress a whole lot more than needed.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

c2 posted this awhile back

~.075" = 9:1
~.120" = 8.5:1


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> c2 posted this awhile back
> 
> ~.075" = 9:1
> ~.120" = 8.5:1


Converts to:
~2mm
~3mm


I'll have to measure next time I am home.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

pubahs said:


> I know the c2 ones were very thick and probably lowered compress a whole lot more than needed.


Depends what you are doing though - fuel choice, boost level, intercooling, EGT. 

FWIW those headspacers have actually saved a lot of cars on here so they definitely have their application.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I use a thin Schimmel spacer. Since I have 9:1 Wiseco pistons and can run 30+ psi I wanted a little lower CR. So now with the SP spacer I'm down to 8.4:1 
Don't remember the tickness, but Bill and I agreed it would be 8.4:1 and its been there since 2009 with ARP studs re-torqued for the first time this year. No issues 
Before that I used a 3mm C2 spacer on a stock engine @ 20psi. Also no issues.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i've got the c2 8.5:1 job, seems to hold up fine although the only time it has seen more than 10psi was when my wastegate signal line melted. on those few occasions it handled 30psi until i backed off :laugh:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll trust Issam @ INA that he conveyed the information correctly to the guys @ 034motorsports and I have the correct 9:1 spacer... 



Also since a couple people recently have asked how to run a 3" IC core, here is how I moved my radiator back in order to help things fit better.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

That is what I did.:thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

dyno this saturday.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ nice!:thumbup: im just waiting for a couple of things from Kevin and will hit the dyno soon as well! I cant wait...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

obdONE said:


> dyno this saturday.


Remote tuning? Interested to see what you get out of it.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm considering it. I have a friend in town who is a very good tuner, so we may just wing it.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

one part of me is very excited to see what your car puts down. another part of me is upset because you're spoiling my suprise since we're on an almost identical setup :beer: good luck nonetheless! :thumbup:

i really want to drive my car to pike's peak in july for the hillclimb, so i'm trying to get the ol girl as reliable as possible. i put in new bfi .5 mounts when the turbo setup was installed, but they seem a little flexy. what are you guys running? i'm also running a stock cooling system with a low temp tstat and fan switch that has performed fine in one of the hottest summers in indiana. anyone still running a stock rad and fans?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Im happy with the email tune that Kevin whips out and gives me. Never had any problems with them, and always keeps my engine together  :thumbup::beer:


Ive been using the old Turn2 poly mounts and they have been performing pretty good but I think the age is taking a toll on it (installed in 2003) Thinking about getting the Derlin kit at BFI...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Delrin


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

BFI Stage 1 tranny & .5 front/rear mount. Polyflex front subframe & steering rack, control arms, upper strut/shock mounts. I changed every bushing under the car.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> BFI Stage 1 tranny & .5 front/rear mount. Polyflex front subframe & steering rack, control arms, upper strut/shock mounts. I changed every bushing under the car.


I need to do that really bad. I hate driving down my street at night.. all I can hear is my front end 

control arms w/poly bushings are goin in on friday tho, i hope to feel a difference


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

wabbitGTl said:


> one part of me is very excited to see what your car puts down. another part of me is upset because you're spoiling my suprise since we're on an almost identical setup :beer: good luck nonetheless! :thumbup:


thanks! I'm sure it won't spoil your fun though. There's always fun to be had when a turbo is involved.

I have BFI stage 1 mounts for all 3 and have new bushings everywhere under the car. It's toight like a toiger. If I were going to do new mounts and had the money, I'd probably do the VF mounts, but I have a friend here in town that can cut custom length delrin mounts for me for pretty cheap, so that would be hard to pass up.

If anyone is interested in a Delrin set, I may be able to hook something up for you, but I'll have to ask my friend.




PjS860ct said:


> Im happy with the email tune that Kevin whips out and gives me. Never had any problems with them, and always keeps my engine together  :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> Ive been using the old Turn2 poly mounts and they have been performing pretty good but I think the age is taking a toll on it (installed in 2003) Thinking about getting the Derlin kit at BFI...


Holy crap! I melted my Turn2s back about 2003 after only maybe 2 yrs. That's amazing that you still have them!

I too have been very happy with Kevin's email tunes. Far better than anything else. I'm sure with him remote tuning live at the dyno, it would be 110% so I'm definitely considering it.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Isn't the only thing not completely clear about spacers, how to run the gasket?

I never found the conclusive awnser, i run it headgasket- spacer -headgasket
But ive read about poeple splitting a gasket.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Split the mk4 gasket by drilling the rivets. Pull out center of sandwich, hang on garage wall. Spray both sides of remaining headgasket with copper spray. Sandwich stainless spacer between bread. Install head...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

obdONE said:


> If anyone is interested in a Delrin set, I may be able to hook something up for you, but I'll have to ask my friend.
> 
> Holy crap! I melted my Turn2s back about 2003 after only maybe 2 yrs. That's amazing that you still have them!
> 
> I too have been very happy with Kevin's email tunes. Far better than anything else. I'm sure with him remote tuning live at the dyno, it would be 110% so I'm definitely considering it.


Let me know how much you can get the derlin set for... definitely interested!

Ive checked the mounts when i had the engine out and they r still in 1 piece 

Yea, a live tune with Kevin will be awesome! Just waiting on my friend to finish up his vrt coupe and we will try to bring Kevin to CT or go to him (whichever is better)...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Split the mk4 gasket by drilling the rivets. Pull out center of sandwich, hang on garage wall. Spray both sides of remaining headgasket with copper spray. Sandwich stainless spacer between bread. Install head...


This^ 

I love using the copper spray!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

pimS said:


> i run it headgasket- spacer -headgasket
> But ive read about poeple splitting a gasket.


Wonder what your compression is.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> Split the mk4 gasket by drilling the rivets. Pull out center of sandwich, hang on garage wall. Spray both sides of remaining headgasket with copper spray. Sandwich stainless spacer between bread. Install head...


That. 

Except I didn't use copper spray on the gaskets, I just threw em on. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Wonder what your compression is.


 9:1 spacer + 2 HG = 8:1 or close to it. 

I bought my 9:1 spacer off of a fellow Vortexer (brand new for $50 shipped) and it came with the split gaskets. I was told it was an SP spacer. I copper sprayed both sides of the spacer & both sides of the 2 HG skins.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Guys with a MK2/3 VRT, I’m curious to see if you used a 90* fitting at your oil pan for the turbo drain line or did you run straight out under and around the axle??? 

On my mk4 I ran around the axle, but the line is close to the passenger side inner joint so there isn’t much risk of axle movement interfering with the line….Since the orientation of the turbo (compressor on the passenger side) is different on my mk2 the fitting will be closer to the middle of the pan and in turn further out from inner CV joint.

I would rather not use a 90* fitting, that way I can have a nice smooth large radius arc on the line to prevent any kind of restriction.

PIC of your set up for this would be cool too!!!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

I ran mine around the axle to avoid any stoppage due to the 90. To be honest, I think it was this thread but I may be wrong, but it was discussed and everyone used all different sorts of setups, and they all seemed to work. I don't think anyone had any real problems.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Im using a 90* but the fitting on the other end is a 45*. It gives me the curve i need to go around the axle.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I have the ATP pan that is straight out. I see they also sell a drain fitting that goes into the drain plug hole... would probably use that if I built another:

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-237&Category_Code=VVWOL


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> This^
> 
> I love using the copper spray!


me too! I use it errywhere



PjS860ct said:


> Let me know how much you can get the derlin set for... definitely interested!
> 
> we will try to bring Kevin to CT or go to him (whichever is better)...


I'll text him and see. do you know what lengths you would want?

It's times like these when I wish I still lived on the east coast and could drive down to PA and have Kevin tune my car in person. For all the other 364 days in the year though, I'm glad I escaped! :laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> For all the other 364 days in the year though, I'm glad I escaped! :laugh:


:laugh: I can't see living anywhere else. I truly love NY....and i was born & raised in the Caribbean.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

obdONE said:


> me too! I use it errywhere
> I'll text him and see. do you know what lengths you would want?
> 
> It's times like these when I wish I still lived on the east coast and could drive down to PA and have Kevin tune my car in person. For all the other 364 days in the year though, I'm glad I escaped! :laugh:


 
Yea copper spray everywhere as well...

I dont know the lenghts of the mounts  ill probably just get the derlin set at bfi if its to much trouble...

Everyone I know hates CT lol... they talk and try to move out to different state but is alway back every other month to visit lol I find funny... born and raised in the Philippines till I was 12 then moved to CT in 94 

:beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Just got my new tune from Kevin now I need to hook up my boost solenoid and do another log  hmmm boost by gear here I come! lol:thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> I dont know the lenghts of the mounts  ill probably just get the derlin set at bfi if its to much trouble...


no, shouldn't be a problem. He can make a stock length set. I just know that on my car in particular (and most mk3 VR6) the engine leans a lot towards the driver's side. I had him make me a 1" delrin spacer that I put on top of my BFI stage 1 tranny mount to level the motor out a bit and take some of the kink out of the driver's side axle.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> I have the ATP pan that is straight out. I see they also sell a drain fitting that goes into the drain plug hole... would probably use that if I built another:
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-237&Category_Code=VVWOL


Isn't that the #1 "no-no"? I always read and was told that for proper function the oil return needs to come back in above the oil level in the pan. I may be completely wrong, just thought that was the peoper setup.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

92g60gti said:


> Isn't that the #1 "no-no"? I always read and was told that for proper function the oil return needs to come back in above the oil level in the pan. I may be completely wrong, just thought that was the peoper setup.


the drains can come in below oil level but it needs to be smooth and easy flowing back into the pan

all the factory 1.8t cars drain back into the bottom of the sump, but a 90 degree into sump is a huge flow restriction, a lot of people mount them higher in the pan not for drain location but to give a much smoother angle of flow into the pan itself


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

when you guys get your dyno numbers, are you reading SAE corrected numbers or uncorrected?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Post your Ingition Maps here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5698069-VR6-Turbo-Ignition-Map-Thread


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

gdt said:


> Guys with a MK2/3 VRT, I’m curious to see if you used a 90* fitting at your oil pan for the turbo drain line or did you run straight out under and around the axle???
> 
> On my mk4 I ran around the axle, but the line is close to the passenger side inner joint so there isn’t much risk of axle movement interfering with the line….Since the orientation of the turbo (compressor on the passenger side) is different on my mk2 the fitting will be closer to the middle of the pan and in turn further out from inner CV joint.
> 
> ...


 OK....Here is what i ended up with, comments are welcome!!!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*this is not me...* on tires and low boost/pump gas


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Video is set to private.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

ooppss try now


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> ooppss try now


 Nice, launch control and then smoke show.:laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

needed to leave my friends house to go back to my brothers house in a hurry as the ice was melting lol :laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

gdt said:


> OK....Here is what i ended up with, comments are welcome!!!


 90* fitting on the oilpan will bring it closer to the block. It will definitely rub the axle the way it is. I used a 45* on the oil return side & a 90* on the oilpan side. It made a perfect inner curve to the pan.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Think he is/was attempting to go around the axle, a la Mk4.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Ambient air temp was 102*F, intake temp was 113*F, coolant temp was 200*F. In other words, it was F'N HOT! This was the last run of the day, 9 runs total. I had heat soak pretty bad. I'm a bit disappointed with the number but I know if the air temp was lower, I would easily be over 400whp. I was also having problems with the #2 cylinder plug wire. It was causing me misfires all day. Fixed it as best we could, but you can see some angryness on the graph between 5500 and 6500 rpm that I think was that wire acting up again.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What psi? Pump gas? 

Remember tha kevins email tunes are super conservative with timing unless u told him not to be...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Think he is/was attempting to go around the axle, a la Mk4.


 haaaaaaa...makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

That's not a bad number for a remote tune. Certainly you will see more with a full session and a live tuner to find the edge and roll up the boost safely.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

This is what I've been work on. Not done yet still need a few more parts to finish.Just thought i post a picture.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Think he is/was attempting to go around the axle, a la Mk4.


 The more i look at that pic, the more i see it ain't for an mk4. Biggest give away is the compressor/turbine housing. Then there is the rear mount bracket. And the dredful HC hose with the aluminum foil that cracks alot.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Think he is/was attempting to go around the axle, a la Mk4.


 Mine goes around the axle. Believe it or not I feel safer that way... I've seen tragedy from wheel hop causing the axle to rub the 90*


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> What psi? Pump gas?


 this was at 22psi (250kpa), 93 oct, and I was running 21* timing at 250kpa. 

This was my first time to ever operate the dyno myself and I think I did some things that negatively affected my results. I did 9 runs in 1 hr. I did about 4 runs back to back. All runs were done in 4th gear. I was just killing my car with heat. I had that misfire on the #2 cylinder and my buddy who was filming said he saw vapor coming from the intake manifold under boost so I'm guessing I have a leak. 

Anyways, it was fun and the car is fun. I'm not sweating it that much. I'll get everything fixed up for the fall and get some cold weather numbers :laugh:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome numbers jamie! :beer: 

i'm taking mine to the track tomorrow to see how it does on 10psi with street tires and just the base tune. kevin should have my harness out soon and then i'll start turning up the wick.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The more i look at that pic, the more i see it ain't for an mk4. Biggest give away is the compressor/turbine housing. Then there is the rear mount bracket. And the dredful HC hose with the aluminum foil that cracks alot.


 Misunderstood... I know the setup is not for a Mk4, I was saying the *routing *of the return is run per the Mk4, ie he has deviated from the typical Mk3 routing which places the return between the axle and pan. :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

obdONE said:


> this was at 22psi (250kpa), 93 oct, and I was running 21* timing at 250kpa.


 That's a lot of timing given the parts if the equation. Any corrective factors to pull that back such as IAT correction?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The more i look at that pic, the more i see it ain't for an mk4. *Biggest give away is the compressor/turbine housing*. Then there is the rear mount bracket. And the dredful HC hose with the aluminum foil that cracks alot.


 What does that have to do with not for MKIV? I've seen several orient it that way, mine included.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Misunderstood... I know the setup is not for a Mk4, I was saying the *routing *of the return is run per the Mk4, ie he has deviated from the typical Mk3 routing which places the return between the axle and pan. :thumbup:


 Exactly! Just wondering if anyone else has gone the way on their mk2/3?? 

Motor is going in on the weekend, I should have a better feel for whether it will work or not. 

If I have to I can grab a 90* fitting and shorten the hose and re-route, but I'd rather keep the set-up I have now with the nice smooth transition.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

mike minnillo said:


> What does that have to do with not for MKIV? I've seen several orient it that way, mine included.


 My mk4 has the driver side compressor set-up, on my mk2 I went with passenger side compressor set-up. 

Having done the fab for both now, I have to say the passenger side set-up is much cleaner. The turbo inlet pipe is better, the down pipe was easier to fab, the recirc line was easier. 

For the sake of moving the coolant reservoir and lengthening the maf harness i would say that mk4 folks should strongly consider this set-up (assuming they are running a SRI of course).


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

gdt said:


> Exactly! Just wondering if anyone else has gone the way on their mk2/3??
> 
> If I have to I can grab a 90* fitting and shorten the hose and re-route, but I'd rather keep the set-up I have now with the nice smooth transition.


 Thing is the Mk4 has that rigid shield that wraps around the axle (effectively always keeping the oil return separate from the axle) making it somewhat more conducive to routing the oil return around the axle. 

For what it's worth I've used the 90 fitting (-10 and -12) on Mk3's and never had any issue. On all the setups I have done, the Mk3 oil return is substantially longer than the Mk4 return is therefore minimizing oil backup in the Mk3 line. The concerns about restrictions due to the 90 fitting on the Mk3 setup I do not believe are critical as people keep stating.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> That's a lot of timing given the parts if the equation. Any corrective factors to pull that back such as IAT correction?


 yes, the Lugtronic definitely keeps an eye out for knock and retards the timing accordingly. I picked up 24whp from the timing change (was running 17* at the beginning of the day), so the car was doing all right all things considered.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

obdONE said:


> saw vapor coming from the intake manifold under boost so I'm guessing I have a leak.


 you and me both :facepalm:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

gdt said:


> My mk4 has the driver side compressor set-up, on my mk2 I went with passenger side compressor set-up.
> 
> Having done the fab for both now, I have to say the passenger side set-up is much cleaner. The turbo inlet pipe is better, the down pipe was easier to fab, the recirc line was easier.
> 
> For the sake of moving the coolant reservoir and lengthening the maf harness i would say that mk4 folks should strongly consider this set-up (assuming they are running a SRI of course).


 Already there!


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys thought Id share a video I took the other day. Havent had a whole lot of time to do the pressure test yet but i think the leak was caused by some loose clamps, tightened them up and can hit 9 psi again. 

Would really like to turn it up to 14 soon:beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Sounds good! Congrats!:beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The tip-in misfire is a bit odd... have you cleaned your MAF sensor recently? If no, that might help.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Sounds good! Congrats!:beer:


 Thanks i love it! 



DieGTi said:


> The tip-in misfire is a bit odd... have you cleaned your MAF sensor recently? If no, that might help.


 I was going to mention that but... I was talkin to a buddy at my shop and he seems to think its the c2 file 

I havent cleaned it though, not once. Whats a good household cleaner or do I have to buy something specific?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

kushdubber said:


> I havent cleaned it though, not once. Whats a good household cleaner or do I have to buy something specific?


 I've always used the specific MAF cleaner from CRC. You should be able to find it just about anywhere.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

wabbitGTl said:


> I've always used the specific MAF cleaner from CRC. You should be able to find it just about anywhere.


 thanks ill check the local store for it:thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Yeah that's not c2 file related. Use crc, keep the can and tools in your trunk. 

-Andrew


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Props to UM for reviving the OBD1 platform... I've not had an OBD1 vrt in forever so it's good to see that Jeff is starting to open up options (#42 OBD1 was not popular when he was at C2).


 My UM ODB1 42# runs great after yesterday boost build up is great at 14,5 psi its is not running to rich or something MAF en Lamdasone values are good. so far so good. 

Its pulling like hell


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Quick question here guys, 

i'm running a short runner in my mk2 Vr6t .. just got to the point that i realised the throttle cable is too short. what are you guys running for throttle cable? (TB is on Drivers side) 

and for mk2's with 02A, speedo cable from a B3 passat 16v works from what i understand?


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Quick question here guys,
> 
> i'm running a short runner in my mk2 Vr6t .. just got to the point that i realised the throttle cable is too short. what are you guys running for throttle cable? (TB is on Drivers side)
> 
> and for mk2's with 02A, speedo cable from a B3 passat 16v works from what i understand?


 What for SRI do u have ?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

i bought a custom one off "vw-only"


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

I have one with the throttle body on the same position and the orginal cabel fits. A person in know used 

One of these 

A3 1.8 20v, 1997, 1J1721555B, 1595/1395 
A3 1.6, 1998, 1J0721555D - 1J0721555T, 1730/1525 

The last one is 60cm longer than the orginal one and looks the same as a VR6 cabel 

http://www.vr6clubholland.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=146817#p146817


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

i actually ordered a early corrado VR6 Throttle cable. but i wasnt sure if it was long enough


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

DieGTi said:


> Yeah that's not c2 file related. Use crc, keep the can and tools in your trunk.
> 
> -Andrew


 Thanks. does it need to be cleaned that often??


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

kushdubber said:


> Thanks. does it need to be cleaned that often??


 That is directly related to: 
-Placement of your air filter 
-Quality of your air filter 

Short answer though, no. You should not have to clean that MAF any more frequently than you clean the air filter.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

1992_mk2gti said:


> i actually ordered a early corrado VR6 Throttle cable. but i wasnt sure if it was long enough


 Need 2.0aba throttle cable.. those are the longest but other cable mite work.:beer:.


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That is directly related to:
> -Placement of your air filter
> -Quality of your air filter
> 
> Short answer though, no. You should not have to clean that MAF any more frequently than you clean the air filter.


 Alright cool thx:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

kushdubber said:


> Alright cool thx:beer:


 Should have probably added: 

-Placement of your MAF (which is usually limited by your harness anyway) 
-Condition of your inlet track (potential oil/dirt due to turbo leak & DV/PCV re-circ)


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Should have probably added:
> 
> -Placement of your MAF (which is usually limited by your harness anyway)
> -Condition of your inlet track (potential oil/dirt due to turbo leak & DV/PCV re-circ)


 well my MAF is right after my cone which is pretty much where the stock airbox was. then there is tubing with my DV recirc to a 4" elbow. My PCV is to atmosphere, but ill have to open it up and check/clean it. 

is there a specific brand of filters that should be used, i think i paid 30 bucks for mine at a local performance store, i forget the brand


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

PjS860ct said:


> Need 2.0aba throttle cable.. those are the longest but other cable mite work.:beer:.


 do you know if the mk3 & mk2 pedal ends are the same ? can't remember


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

not to sidetrack, but I'm starting to look at upgrading the cooling system next as i plan on taking it to pike's peak from indy in july. my car is pretty low mileage (about 83k) so the stock cooling system is in good shape, but I know the extra load on it will shorten its lifespan. i'm mostly looking into an aluminum radiator and upgraded electric slim fans. i know mishimoto is out there, but i've heard they're nothing more than chinaman cores with their logo plastered on the front. any other options here? what are you guys running for fans? :beer:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

good question^^ 

I'm running stock cooling as well and it's been fine, but I don't daily my car. I'm on a moderate quest to put A/C back in and if I do, will be removing the stock fans for slim fans so I can push my radiator back to gain room between it and the intercooler for the condenser. I was planning on just using the stock radiator with slim fans as I've heard the same thing about the mishimoto, etc.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Mk2 and mk3 pedal ends are different. For sho.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> good question^^
> 
> I'm running stock cooling as well and it's been fine, but I don't daily my car. I'm on a moderate quest to put A/C back in and if I do, will be removing the stock fans for slim fans so I can push my radiator back to gain room between it and the intercooler for the condenser. I was planning on just using the stock radiator with slim fans as I've heard the same thing about the mishimoto, etc.


 I've still got ac, plus the heat exchanger in front and it's been fine during the humid summers here. I'm a sticker for reliability tho. Right now I'm using the car as my daily since my S4 is falling apart it seems.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ftw...i'm using a rado VR throttle cable. 


As far as attacking the cooling.... 
Ditch the factory fan controller down to the fusebox. I deleted every part of it. What i've been using for a few years now (This one has been in 2 of my previous cars). This is my old Coupe as i cant find the recent pic.... 









It allows me to adjust when the fans come on...for how long....It even allows you to set the fans when the A/C is on.....and set the afterrun duration. back when i had the Coupe, it ran at a dead constant 180* all year around. And that was with a stock radiator. I'm currently using an mk3 VR aluminum rad. And although its untuned right now, my temps avg around 190*.


----------



## PaulusB (May 3, 2011)

Turbo setup 100% heat wrap is still smoking after 2 runs-
Verstuurd van mijn PC1007 met Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

thanks to the vortex & the folks i've met here.............................wow y'all r crazy :screwy:

well i was gonna remove the condenser since mine's behind the radiator, install the 71c, then see if it needs another, additional, secondary, coolant radiator like i thought i saw on the oe 24v & some other changes


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

so I got a few more bits in the mail recently. boost piping kit, with couplers and t-clamps, mandrel bending solutions 3" stainless exhaust, manual boost controller, and a few other misc parts. getting pretty close I think. 

image quality isn't the best. I'll take more as I get closer to the install


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Nice parts list.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i love playing with big boy legos  are you planning on running that intercooler under the hood?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

better put a fan on that thing... ask me how I know.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

obdONE said:


> better put a fan on that thing... ask me how I know.


 oh I will haha. I also have someone making custom air ducting to draw air from under the bumper and direct air through the intercooler as well.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> better put a fan on that thing... ask me how I know.


 I was actually thinking of yours when he posted.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I was actually thinking of yours when he posted.


 ditto :beer: 

edit for page topping material


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Boost by gear - Lugtronic folks.......... could you kindly post up some pictures of your installed solenoid and where you ran your vacuum hardlines? 

Thanks!


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Boost by gear - Lugtronic folks.......... could you kindly post up some pictures of your installed solenoid and where you ran your vacuum hardlines?
> 
> Thanks!


 follow the bottom image for 2 port external wastegate to get your tubing correct: 









as far as placement, I put mine inside the rain tray. 








VRClownCar said:


> oh I will haha. I also have someone making custom air ducting to draw air from under the bumper and direct air through the intercooler as well.


 yeah, I was going to do all that myself. Then I sold the topmount for $200 and bought a front mount for $150 and haven't looked back. I wish you luck in using that thing and getting the ducting worked out. If you have a guy working for you for cheap it might not be so bad. Down here, for good fab, getting everything sorted would have cost me more than a Schimmel AWIC setup. Just be sure that you are 100% certain you want to go this route before dumping too much into it because even after the fan and ducting that thing is not going to be as efficient as a simple front mount. :beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks - actual pics of it installed? 

Unfortunately when I shaved my bay I closed up all the holes/entries to the raintray... may have to drill. But would like to see how you did yours


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Quick question here guys,
> 
> i'm running a short runner in my mk2 Vr6t .. just got to the point that i realised the throttle cable is too short. what are you guys running for throttle cable? (TB is on Drivers side)
> 
> and for mk2's with 02A, speedo cable from a B3 passat 16v works from what i understand?


 i run mk3 td cables they are super long, keep in mind i do not have a OEM throttle body so i can't comment on the how the ball at the end fits a vr TB, i have an edelbrock TB


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

mk3 jetta with O2A... running stock TB cable... TB is on driver side, just BARELY fits.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

pubahs said:


> Thanks - actual pics of it installed?
> 
> Unfortunately when I shaved my bay I closed up all the holes/entries to the raintray... may have to drill. But would like to see how you did yours


 I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow and post them, but if you can picture it, I used the factory ecu mounting bracket as my mounting point and just mounted the solenoid there with a bolt and lock washer. The boost tubing comes out of a hole in the rain tray and I have it zip tied to the bottom of the heater core hoses.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Lappy fixed...back to postin'... 


I'm using a Rado VR TB cable.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

pubahs said:


> Boost by gear - Lugtronic folks.......... could you kindly post up some pictures of your installed solenoid and where you ran your vacuum hardlines?
> 
> Thanks!


 I mounted mine under the engine cover. I added a heat shield between the valve and the bracket and the bracket and the timing cover. I hear it's not good to have it in the heat. 

*The only issue I have is that I get 5 more psi when it's cold than when the engine warms up. 
Anyone have issues like that with it in the rain tray? or running a VW N75 valve in the bay?*


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

pubahs said:


> Boost by gear - Lugtronic folks.......... could you kindly post up some pictures of your installed solenoid and where you ran your vacuum hardlines?
> 
> Thanks!


 I usually mount in rain tray.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Lugtronic Boost solenoid..... 
Electronic Boost Control Solenoid for use with the Lugtronic or any other ECU. 

It can be used on car with ProMaf setup?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Need to find someone to program the stock ecu to control it... not sure there is an open channel or not. Otherwise, no, not available on motronic/chip tunes.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

You could use it with an apexi or similar boost controller and retain your motronic chip tune. A lot of those standalone boost controllers have boost by gear and other fun stuff too.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I doubt a stock ecu will be able to control it. Def not gear based. If you have a chip tune your only option are the boost controllers on the market.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The Motronic does understand vss... just a programming challenge and finding an unused output.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

obdONE said:


> You could use it with an apexi or similar boost controller and retain your motronic chip tune. A lot of those standalone boost controllers have boost by gear and other fun stuff too.


 iirc, Gizmo IBC boost controller has boost by gear AND scramble by gear. Whats the advantages of having it BBG?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You can put more power down in the high gears... lower boost in lower gear means more traction so faster acceleration and less tire cooking.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> You can put more power down in the high gears... lower boost in lower gear means more traction so faster acceleration and less tire cooking.


 That would be a sweet feature on a chipped ECU.  I have to baby it the 1st 3 gears. If not, endless wheel spin. 

I went for a ride tonight and caught a nice half mile straight away. What a fu*kin' rush! And i was only at 3/4 throttle. I fixed some things so its good to see shes healthy again. Now if only i could get my temps in the sub 200* range on these hot days. My temps were in like 210* the other day. 


Happy fathers day :wave:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Since a lot of the lug guys are hanging in here and we are talking boost by gear, has anyone adjusted their own maps for boost by gear or rpms themselves or did you have Kevin do it for you? Haven't received my ecu yet and Im really stokd about traction correctionn in the lower gears :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

@the 24th Litchfield Bug-In in CT 

that syncro wagon in the background is a vrt as well :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I told myself that i was gonna hit every event i could this summer and i haven't went to any yet


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

i dont have boost by gear but i do have boost by horn button. 

I have the wireless controller for my profecB mounted behind my airbag. I then hard wired the controllers button to my left horn button so i just tap that to switch between boost settings. 

Makes it alot easier to launch in low boost then just tap the left horn button when i switch to second or third gear


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Yareka said:


> Since a lot of the lug guys are hanging in here and we are talking boost by gear, has anyone adjusted their own maps for boost by gear or rpms themselves or did you have Kevin do it for you? Haven't received my ecu yet and Im really stokd about traction correctionn in the lower gears :thumbup:


 yes


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> i dont have boost by gear but i do have boost by horn button.
> 
> I have the wireless controller for my profecB mounted behind my airbag. I then hard wired the controllers button to my left horn button so i just tap that to switch between boost settings.
> 
> Makes it alot easier to launch in low boost then just tap the left horn button when i switch to second or third gear


 
You never seize to amaze me with the craftiness of your build! It was an inspiration years back and still is :thumbup:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

pubahs said:


> You never seize to amaze me with the craftiness of your build! It was an inspiration years back and still is :thumbup:


 i have my launch control thru my cruise control button since i don't have cruise 
staged boost could also be run thru that or the mfa reset buttton


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

dusty but done. went from a VF stage 2 charger to turbo 

2.8 24v (10.5:1 compression) 
TT 264/260 cams 
AWIC 
Precision 5858 .82ar ball bearing 
Precision 39mm wastegate 
3" exhaust 

7psi right now, building a progressive water meth setup that runs off of boost pressure/injector duty cycle and moving to 10psi. im sure i could bump to 10psi right now since the intercooler works really well but i try to keep it safe. its almost useless power right now with standard street tires anyway. full boost at 3k rpm


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice clean setup bro.:thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Where'd you get that carbon fiber rad support?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

OEM + laminated CF. I plan on doing mine. I already have everything.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

spitfire481 said:


> dusty but done


 Looks good! Euro cover is awesome, I wonder if it's the same one I had years ago. I sold it and it's been passing through a ton of hands ever since :laugh:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> OEM + laminated CF. I plan on doing mine. I already have everything.


 Know of any DIYs on doing this?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Looks good! Euro cover is awesome, I wonder if it's the same one I had years ago. I sold it and it's been passing through a ton of hands ever since :laugh:


 i wish, it probably would have been cheaper. got it brand new through a vw dealer in germany. took 6 months to get here :banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mike minnillo said:


> Know of any DIYs on doing this?


 There are a few DIY video's on YT. I'm gonna guess and say those parts were vac laminated which is the best way. Its hard as hell & takes alotta time. 

I still have my CF laminating kit. I'm currently hunting for blue CF.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

No vacuum, just standard lamination. They aren't perfect but came out way better than I expected for my first attemp. Yes its time consuming, and yes it's super messy haha. They usually have blue/black 2x2 twill on eBay if that's what you are looking for


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

DAROWDYAUDI said:


> still tuning it a bit and adding the final pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy C*M!! That looks like a c*m load of work!! Well done!


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Its forsale too


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

got damn stealthy mcstock :beer:


----------



## KillaVR6 (Jul 18, 2006)

*rocco*

in the works


----------



## xjewx24x (Aug 4, 2008)

20V_DUBBIN said:


>


 looks slow...:thumbdown:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

KillaVR6 said:


> in the works


 niiiiiice. I wanna rocco VRT now...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Pic taken from a local show this weekend.. finally got the car up and running, then had an oil leak @ either my oil filter housing or my stock oil cooler (gives me a reason to install my oil cooler kit now!)










Not bad for 8/94 build paint (except front fenders/hood)


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks fantastic!


----------



## pisanaX (Aug 15, 2005)

hey guys, been sitting on the sidelines absorbing a metric sh*t load of info for a while now. 

Firstly, awesome thread and also some very nice setups.

I have a question in regards to running a standalone ECU. I want to avoid a chip tune all together. Im slowly collecting the pieces to go forced induction on my OBDII MK3 VR6. Motor has 100,000 miles on it and I'll be putting in a head spacer as well as upgrading the rod bolts with ARP hardware. 

Lugtronic seems to be the go and is very reasonably priced for what you get. 

Is this my best option? I'm in australia and have ZERO support for the volkswagen. I could go with a HALTECH but they're not plug in and to wire it in, without a base map, prolly a full days tuning I'd be up for some big coin. The idea of getting the plug and play lugtronic with a base map so i can start it first go and then get it tuned sounds very appealling, i hate hassles.


Tell me what you guys think...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Lugtronic sends many ecus to other countries. You will get a basemap and can exchange data logs for tweaks to get it dialed in.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Lugtronic sends many ecus to other countries. You will get a basemap and can exchange data logs for tweaks to get it dialed in.


 Man speaks the truth.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't really post to much on vortex but figured since I just finished this up a few weeks ago, I'd put a few pictures up:










Spark plug wires still need to be routed/mounted somewhere nice, ideas? 










Don't mind the bottom of the hood, it's "in progress"


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I run Schimmel shortened plug wires, others like to hide the coilpack under the intake. 

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

worked on this this past 2 days... its my friends mkiv gti, it had a uni 42# software, injs, 4" OD maf housing n a small garrett 50 trim turbo w/t3 .63 housing, 2.5" downpipe (to 3" exhaust)... upgraded to C2's 60# software package and 6262 w/t3 .82, 3"downpipe (exhaust is already 3") plus open wastegate :thumbup: I thought I would never say this but the new obd2 60# stuff out there from c2 and UM and pretty good for what they are... for cars that needs to pass obd2 emission and for owner that doesnt want every little hp... the flash software are good enough to have some fun... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

crusinvw said:


> Don't really post to much on vortex but figured since I just finished this up a few weeks ago, I'd put a few pictures up:


Where in NY are you from?



pubahs said:


> I run Schimmel shortened plug wires, others like to hide the coilpack under the intake.
> 
> looking good :thumbup:


Jeff Bynum made me a CP relocation bracket. I manage to swap the wires around, putting the shorter ones up front & longer ones in the back.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Where in NY are you from?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Bynum made me a CP relocation bracket. I manage to swap the wires around, putting the shorter ones up front & longer ones in the back.


Son of a...... quit given me ideas.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

Saratoga area.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

crusinvw said:


> Saratoga area.


Nice ride man, love the turbo inlet.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Guys who plan on relocating their CP, make sure its grounded...where ever its located. I personally never knew it had to until my bracket broke & the car shut down.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

crusinvw said:


> Saratoga area.


Not far from my uncles. He's in Schenectady. So if you run across an older black guy in a black 04 Audi A4 w/ a stage 2 APR kit. Thats him.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Some progress i made last weekend










i really wasn't happy withthe amount of room i had for the intake.
So we deleted the AC and made a tubular front end



















Got some mishimoto fans coming in tomorrow, wich are about 2inches high.
wich leaves me with LOADS of space for my intake.

Thats 15cm / 6inches









The difference in runner length in the head,is about 9cm / 3.5inches, and now i have enough room to make a manifold with velocity stacks to compensate for the length difference


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

go transverse awd

theres a lot more room


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a turbo kit that is made that will fit on a vr6 in a Beetle.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

pimS said:


> Some progress i made last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice
i like the support
how hard was it to get the headlights lined up properly?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I'll be the first to say it...

Totally tubular man.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

lol

anybody else skipping the bov all together, i tried it & spool between shifts is way better, but i shift really slow ?

http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?src=suggestions&A=1457


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Could keep it safe and divert to your hotside to keep the wheel spinning... alla vintage ralley car.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

EL DRIFTO said:


> lol
> 
> anybody else skipping the bov all together, i tried it & spool between shifts is way better, but i shift really slow ?
> 
> http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?src=suggestions&A=1457












So BOVs are a waste? I can vouch for seeing what happens when a turbo is compressor surged to death.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

.therealvrt said:


> nice
> i like the support
> how hard was it to get the headlights lined up properly?


we used the sides of the original front end, so we already had 2 mounting points.
After that is was just enlining the lights with the hood.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

pubahs said:


> Pic taken from a local show this weekend.. finally got the car up and running, then had an oil leak @ either my oil filter housing or my stock oil cooler (gives me a reason to install my oil cooler kit now!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the bay?! loving that dark grey on the i/c tubing:thumbup:


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

EL DRIFTO said:


> lol
> 
> anybody else skipping the bov all together, i tried it & spool between shifts is way better, but i shift really slow ?
> 
> http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?src=suggestions&A=1457


if you want to keep it spooled then get a flat shift module.



mike minnillo said:


> So BOVs are a waste? I can vouch for seeing what happens when a turbo is compressor surged to death.


x2 shame this misinformation comes from autospeed. I generally like their articles.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Slowest pass of the day yesterday at the track rental at LVD
Low boost n 93 oct... 2950# with driver...


----------



## 854door (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey any Ideas on how to run my ic piping? Its all kinda running into eachother.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

tb to pass side. run turbo to driver side. or change throttle to driver side and reverse it. some people go down with turbo and thru between oil pan and trans for big show points.


----------



## 854door (Nov 11, 2009)

if i flip the turbo then it hits waste gate


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Don't need to flip turbo.


----------



## 854door (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont have the fabrication skills to redo the short runner so just go for show points?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Clock the comp housing till the outlet is at 6 o'clock or near it. Then run the boost tubing under the car to the drivers side of the IC. Then PS to TB.

Or you can find an IC with an in/out on the same side.


----------



## 854door (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Clock the comp housing till the outlet is at 6 o'clock or near it. Then run the boost tubing under the car to the drivers side of the IC. Then PS to TB.
> 
> Or you can find an IC with an in/out on the same side.


might have to see if i can make that work, seems like the only option at this point, just not alot of room for things to go in my passat lol


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

updated pic. the line to the samurai reservoir is run better now, not a big loop.



854door said:


> might have to see if i can make that work, seems like the only option at this point, just not alot of room for things to go in my passat lol


there's not much room in a Corrado either.

the way to route it. I have 2 tabs welded on to secure the pipe to the bottom 2 bell housing bolts. One thing I need to do is cut that pipe and add another flex coupling to help with engine movement. 
















2.5" pipe sits a little lower than the oil pan.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Some changes will be going on for me within the next week. I can't wait. Biggest thing is a new boost controller. My current one isn't doing the job. At all. New interior. No more rolling around in the GL seats. New front end. No more single rounds. Getting some new boost tubing made.

Not going to WF this year though. I can only do 1 big show this year & i rather that be H20i. There is a local show next weekend & i'm trying to come home with a trophy.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

best time is 7.13 @ 195mph. 2.8 with some hefty cams (300+ deg). I'm assuming its alky fed





Bug flat four (alky fed) vs. VRBFT(BigF*ckingTurbo)


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Finally got this:









To do this:


















15 psi on a Turbonetics T3/T4 turbo. Biggest thing to note here is that elevation is a killer. The dyno is at about 6000ft. and it was about 90 degrees out today. Either way, not terrible numbers, but not quite what I was hoping for. Next will be a UM flexfuel tune, and maybe one day a ball bearing 6262.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Congrats.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Do these seem like decent numbers for the size of turbo and amount of boost that I'm running? How much boost does it usually take to crack 300 whp?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

What software?
What size downpipe?
What are the turbo specs, espec hotside?
What size IC piping?
Your boost piping has always looked a bit small in my opinion-might be just the pics though.

And yeah your altitude aint helping. 

Back in the day when Kinetic kits were first run on Vr's we were seeing:
6 psi ~ 220-250 eg most people with a Kinetic "stage 1"
10-12 psi ~ 300 eg SLC92
18-20 psi ~ 400 eg Mike McNair, think Meik and Tekstep were in that range too at similar psi - long time ago I can't remember what Meik's final numbers were when he got rid of his car
28 psi ~ 500 eg Kubota, Xplendous, Cabzilla was somewhere around there too


Of course setup-specific (cams, turbo, exhaust, methanol, race gas, etc)


Seen some others making your kind of power on a small turbo so you are not too far off. Then seen others make 350 at 15 psi on the 440 software.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Well, I guess I will finally share my POS. Basic run down is as follows.

PTE 58/62 .69 T-4 on a kinetics manifold with a Tial 38mm to atmosphere.
ARP head and rod bolts with 256 cams with a 9:1 spacer.
Lugtronic PnP SEM using 630cc injectors @ 4 bar and internal 4 bar MAP.
Juan SRI with 1.8T IAT coupled to 2.5in piping with a Treadstone TR1035 intercooler.
.5 bar for right now.
Building a new trans because I poped third awhile back, will be stock plus a Quaife and a Corrado trans brace.
Clutchnet red X2 with a six puck sprung disk.
Walbro 255 LPH in line pump.


Please excuss my lack of a good camera and my overall poor photo skills, lol.

Fake euro bumps. Excuse the different wheels, I need and alignment. Will be doing the door moldings later this week.


















Bay 










Best at I can do at a glamour shot, lol.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Well, I guess I will finally share my POS. Basic run down is as follows.
> 
> Lugtronic PnP SEM using 630cc injectors @ 4 bar and internal 4 bar MAP.


I was just gonna ask what was up with the sticker on the SRI and your back glass.

Forget the turbo and intercooler upgrades... you are not joking around with this latest setup. :laugh:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

It's not that crazy, but I want to break out if the 11's one day.

sent from a calculator using tapatalk.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Fake euro bumps. Excuse the different wheels, I need and alignment. Will be doing the door moldings later this week.


This isn't the mk3 forum so we car less on how it looks & more into how fast she is


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What software?
> What size downpipe?
> What are the turbo specs, espec hotside?
> What size IC piping?
> ...


3" downpipe, C2 630cc software, piping is 2.25" from turbo to IC, and 2.5 from IC to TB. I'm trying to remember the specs on the turbo, but I want to say that its a 63AR hotside, 57mm wheel on the cold side, journal bearing. Also, its a 3.0 schimmel engine, 9:1 compression, 268 cams, 3" catless exhaust, 91 octane. Thats about the best that I can remember off the top of my head of my setup.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> 3" downpipe, C2 630cc software, piping is 2.25" from turbo to IC, and 2.5 from IC to TB. I'm trying to remember the specs on the turbo, but I want to say that its a 63AR hotside, 57mm wheel on the cold side, journal bearing. Also, its a 3.0 schimmel engine, 9:1 compression, 268 cams, 3" catless exhaust, 91 octane. Thats about the best that I can remember off the top of my head of my setup.


I don't like that IC piping, on a VR you can start at 2.5" without concern for lag issues (even if the compressor outlet is 2"). I ran similar sized piping pre-intercooler as you are doing and the change to something a bit larger is significant. Second issue is the turbo... T3 is a waste of time and is compounded by that 63 hotside. Start at T4 68/T3 82. Your car has a lot of potential with the motor-software setup you have. Consider upping the IC piping (buy cheap eBay shiit) and bigger turbo (or just hotside at least) and redyno at the same setting and you will see improvements.


_Side note:_ I built my lady a D16 T3/T4 .58AR with 2.5" exhaust and the intercooler piping is all 2.5". The car sees 10 psi ~4500 RPM. Point being, on an essentially stock-small displacement engine (and I am not that impressed with the flow characteristics of the D16 head) it is still able to flow adequately through 2.5" IC piping.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow..even with altitude difference, you should be well into the 300's with that setup. The p/o of my turbo setup had almost identical setup except he was running 8:1 and he was nearing 450whp @ 15 psi.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

mike minnillo said:


> 3" downpipe, C2 630cc software, piping is 2.25" from turbo to IC, and 2.5 from IC to TB. I'm trying to remember the specs on the turbo, but I want to say that its a 63AR hotside, 57mm wheel on the cold side, journal bearing. Also, its a 3.0 schimmel engine, 9:1 compression, 268 cams, 3" catless exhaust, 91 octane. Thats about the best that I can remember off the top of my head of my setup.



Something is definitely not right...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm going to continue rocking it as-is for a while until i have the money to go with a bigger turbo. I'm looking at a precision BB 6262, and then ill also do my intercooler piping 2.5" all around. I've got a hookup on that stuff. Heard of siliconeintakes.com or frozenboost.com? They're about 10 min from my house. Unfortunately, these plans are probably a ways off, maybe next spring sometime.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> I'm looking at a precision BB 6262, and then ill also do my intercooler piping 2.5" all around.


That's what I like to hear (get the 6266 instead though or if you want to run higher boost the 6466). You have enough displacement, fuel etc to take advantage of the larger turbine wheel. 


You can push that Mk4 630 pretty far. I'm usually around 28-30psi on it.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> This isn't the mk3 forum so we car less on how it looks & more into how fast she is


Well its .5 bar so....


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> You can push that Mk4 630 pretty far. I'm usually around 28-30psi on it.


What turbo are you on? and what kind of power are you seeing at that boost level?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

6765 billet BB, 3" IC piping and never dynoed this particular setup. Got a few other things/turbos here to experiment with but honestly this is most ridiculous turbo I've ever played with on a VR.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That's what I like to hear (get the 6266 instead though or if you want to run higher boost the 6466). You have enough displacement, fuel etc to take advantage of the larger turbine wheel.
> 
> 
> You can push that Mk4 630 pretty far. I'm usually around 28-30psi on it.


I'm thinking about getting a Precision turbo. Their main dist. isn't far from me & has them all in stock....but thats next years plans. I wanna max out what i have first. I'm running a T3/T4 (P-trim T67/T04S .82a/r). I dunno how diffrent the mk4 630 different from the mk3 630 file though.


I just got back in from the store & i kept my eye on the boost gauge and it slows drastically when it hits 5 psi. (now that i'm thinking, the w/m is set to come on @ 5 psi) I cannot wait till i get the new boost controller tomorrow. I shouldve bought it the 1st time. The current (flebay) one i have now is great for internal WG turbo's. Sucks on Ex. WG


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Precision turbo. I dunno how diffrent the mk4 630 different from the mk3 630 file though.
> 
> (


Not too different, I've run the Pro-maf and non pro-maf 630 on Mk3. Liked both of them however the fuel economy on the Pro-maf is definitely better as is the power delivery per psi - probably mainly Jeff's timing on the Pro-maf.

What turbo you looking at?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Agreed, after reading your specs after the dyno..I expected a lot less. Regardless, you have the base, you can only easily go up


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Can someone tell me which wire(s) should i look for to hook up the RPM, TB, Speed signal for a Apexi AVC-R. Thankss


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

All can be had from ecu. Tach is pin 22
Speed is pin 65 Tps is pin 40


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks Bonez :beer:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Can someone tell me which wire(s) should i look for to hook up the RPM, TB, Speed signal for a Apexi AVC-R. Thankss


You're going to love that thing. My speed on it is slightly off compared to my tach but it otherwise it works well.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

turbo mike said:


> You're going to love that thing. My speed on it is slightly off compared to my tach but it otherwise it works well.


Good to hear.  I'm almost done installing it. Just taking a smoke break.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Just taking a smoke break.


That cig looks suspect.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> That cig looks suspect.


Lol.

sent from a calculator using tapatalk.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^LOL^^

For some reason i can't get the RPM's to work. And the speed numbers hover around 500 @ idle. This EBC is f*ckin' technical eh....sh*t.  I spent most of the day installing it. By the time i actually drove the car, it was 11pm. I just drove around the block.
I think its set below the WG spring cause i can hear it screaming at me.....which is a good thing cause i haven't heard that noise in a good while. I'm gonna try & tune it today providing the rain lets up. After studying the manual, i got a pretty good idea on how to set it. 

As for the RPM's, i think its something i need to set rather then the wiring. As bonez stated, the tach sig is pin #22. I made my connection at the fusebox as pin #22 goes right to G1/12. Same goes for the TPS. It reads 0. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my new Lugtronic digi gauge :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I got some new gauges too.









Well...just the silber face cluster & this.....










Did some adjusting and ...WOOOOHOOOO. My baby is alive again!







... 18 psi no problem. I had to readjust the w/m.

Now i need to get an adapter wire for my wideband & do some datalogging.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

2 things.... Mike Minnillo.... is that a corrected number or at altitude?.. usually off by about 15%.

next i was murkking a Challenger from a dig... I love My QUIAFE...after I shifted into second the car wouldnt come out of gear. It happened before, but never stuck for this long any ideas?

MK4 O2j stage 2 clutchnet Pressure plate, and street disk...


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

Someone said gauges? 










And a pictures of my setup which will run... eventually. I really need to, 1 get working on the damn thing more and 2 updates pictures, those are outdated now.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You already know how much i love your setup. Get off yer ass and get it going already


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> 2 things.... Mike Minnillo.... is that a corrected number or at altitude?.. usually off by about 15%.
> 
> next i was murkking a Challenger from a dig... I love My QUIAFE...after I shifted into second the car wouldnt come out of gear. It happened before, but never stuck for this long any ideas?
> 
> MK4 O2j stage 2 clutchnet Pressure plate, and street disk...


That's the number at altitude. I wasn't really concerned with what the car could make at sea level at 59* F, with an air density of 29.92 inHG. I wanted to know what it was making right then and there.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

mike minnillo said:


> That's the number at altitude. I wasn't really concerned with what the car could make at sea level at 59* F, with an air density of 29.92 inHG. I wanted to know what it was making right then and there.


Number seems fairly accurate at altitude... try another dyno to see. When I dyno'd my car stock at about a mile high, it was like 115hp to the wheels, corrected it was like 167hp. I am sure I doubled that number, 6162s precision with a GT35 CHRA!


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You already know how much i love your setup. Get off yer ass and get it going already


The wiring part is taking forever, sourcing all the connectors, new pins, news seal, boots for the connectors and all. Takes a fair bit of planning with the techflex for the routing, you can't just add a wire later, but you already know that 

I've been doing a lot of details, the kind of small things that ends taking some time. Not much to show, but there is progress and it is currently looking good, the plan is to fire it up somewhere early this fall.

And the last reason, i work on cars for a living, it is an advantage, having the shop at my disposal and all. The medal got its other side too, even if this car is like my baby, i just don't want to work when the week-ends come.

End of rant...

Stay tuned, i just might take some new pictures :laugh:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

If you're building an engine harness with techflex for aftermarket then take it from me to run a lot of extra wires... I ran 10 extra when I first built mine. This past weekend I just built and routed a supplementary harness with another dozen.... no way was I chopping into the one I had already built.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Super uber rare New Demension VR6 S/C kit. Only 2 kits made.


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

DieGTi said:


> If you're building an engine harness with techflex for aftermarket then take it from me to run a lot of extra wires... I ran 10 extra when I first built mine. This past weekend I just built and routed a supplementary harness with another dozen.... no way was I chopping into the one I had already built.



I did plan some room for expansion, but i'm pretty sure i won't need it. Unless the engine gets replaced by something else, just about every sensors i could need and more is wired. In addition to all the gauges, i will be monitoring fuel pressure and EGT on the stand-alone.

The bulkhead connectors are divided into 3 : engine control, accessories and power. Everything from the ecu goes through engine control. Accessories is pretty much everything else: gauges sensors, lights, horn and fans. Anything "big" power is relayed trough the power connector, such as the supply for the headlights, fans and starter solenoid.

The pile of diagrams, all the planning and some electrical engineering background let me hope that it will goes smoothly once power is applied and i didn't f*ck up too bad... fingers crossed :laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Time for a rebuild...


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

obdONE said:


> Time for a rebuild...


Lots of blowby, bet the ringlands are done.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> Time for a rebuild...


Damn bro, is this only since turning the boost up? i know you had been running a pretty conservative boost setting for a while. IIRC you only dialed the boost up when you switched management.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Super uber rare New Demension VR6 S/C kit. Only 2 kits made.


Sweet post, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

obdONE said:


> Time for a rebuild...


oh man  now i'm nervous


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Lots of blowby, bet the ringlands are done.


I would guess time for a headgasket job and some real head hardware... get some arp on there instead of stock stretch bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Mathdiesel said:


> I did plan some room for expansion, but i'm pretty sure i won't need it. Unless the engine gets replaced by something else, just about every sensors i could need and more is wired. In addition to all the gauges, i will be monitoring fuel pressure and EGT on the stand-alone.
> 
> The bulkhead connectors are divided into 3 : engine control, accessories and power. Everything from the ecu goes through engine control. Accessories is pretty much everything else: gauges sensors, lights, horn and fans. Anything "big" power is relayed trough the power connector, such as the supply for the headlights, fans and starter solenoid.
> 
> The pile of diagrams, all the planning and some electrical engineering background let me hope that it will goes smoothly once power is applied and i didn't f*ck up too bad... fingers crossed :laugh:


The reason for extra wires is more about backup plan. Wires fail , extras mean its not a big deal when it happens.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> I would guess time for a headgasket job and some real head hardware... get some arp on there instead of stock stretch bolts. :thumbup:


Headgasket should be fine. I'm running the C2 SS 8.5:1 spacer with the mk4 metal gaskets. I am using stock head bolts and was going to continue to do so. I already have a fresh set that I bought a while back when I thought I had cooked the head, so I was going to throw them back in. ARP would be nice, but $200 for a set is a bit steep.

most of the smoke you see in the video is oil pooled on the turbo manifold that is burning off. The leak is occurring at the pcv weld on fitting where oil is spraying out under boost. This should never see pressure, only vacuum, so I know I'm getting tons of blow-by.



wabbitGTl said:


> oh man  now i'm nervous


why, yours doing the same?



V-dubbulyuh said:


> Damn bro, is this only since turning the boost up? i know you had been running a pretty conservative boost setting for a while. IIRC you only dialed the boost up when you switched management.


I can't remember exactly when I turned it up for real, but I have been running over 20psi for sure since I got the Lugtronic. And yes this is has been getting steadily worse for a while now. It's hard to keep track of since I hardly ever drive the car.



GinsterMan98 said:


> Lots of blowby, bet the ringlands are done.


I'm guessing they will be as well. I sourced a full short block for $50, so I think I'll be good to go. Just gotta put in the time and rebuild it right. I'm going with a full oem rebuild.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

are you running a full headgasket above and below spacer? or did you take it apart for just the sealing shims


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm only nervous because i haven't turned mine up yet. granted i've got arp hardware up top so i may just be paranoid. what kind of mileage does the engine have?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

wabbitGTl said:


> i'm only nervous because i haven't turned mine up yet. granted i've got arp hardware up top so i may just be paranoid. what kind of mileage does the engine have?


125K but again, my problem is not my headgasket. It's either my rings or ring lands. I wouldn't worry if I was you.



my2000APB said:


> are you running a full headgasket above and below spacer? or did you take it apart for just the sealing shims


just the sealing shim above and below the spacer.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

obdONE said:


> I can't remember exactly when I turned it up for real, but I have been running over 20psi for sure since I got the Lugtronic. And yes this is has been getting steadily worse for a while now. It's hard to keep track of since I hardly ever drive the car.


20+ psi with just 93 octane? any water/meth?

ive never done 20+ on just 93 octane... always had either race gas or spraying water/meth with anything over 18psi


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

obdONE said:


> Headgasket should be fine. I'm running the C2 SS 8.5:1 spacer with the mk4 metal gaskets. I am using stock head bolts and was going to continue to do so. I already have a fresh set that I bought a while back when I thought I had cooked the head, so I was going to throw them back in. ARP would be nice, but $200 for a set is a bit steep.
> 
> most of the smoke you see in the video is oil pooled on the turbo manifold that is burning off. The leak is occurring at the pcv weld on fitting where oil is spraying out under boost. This should never see pressure, only vacuum, so I know I'm getting tons of blow-by.


Oil won't spray out of a crankcase vent as you're describing even with toasted ring/ringlands. There isn't enough oil pressure to do this under the valve cover. What you would get if you cooked the rings/pistons is smoke out the crank vent usually pulsing and heavy. I would fix the crack. It is possible that you have filled your catch can with oil over time as you're drawing vacuum by feeding it to the inlet. Depending on capacity and condition of rings you should expect to empty the catch every oil change or so. The spill that you may be seeing is simply an overflowing catch can on an engine that is running fine... if that is the case then you could expect your intake track on your turbo/intercooler to be gummed up and filling with oil as well... which will cause smoking and all kinds of nastiness. If this were my setup I would not feed the crank vent to the inlet under any circumstance. I would have a large capacity catch that was vented but not on the vacuum track.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I will share that I lifted my head at 18psi on stock hardware. Oil went everywhere. The ARP hardware is pretty much a necessity on these engines with higher boost levels.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> 20+ psi with just 93 octane? any water/meth?


i run 20psi on mine off pump gas, no problems so far.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

how much timing are you running at 20+psi? if obdone hasnt changed it since he dyno tuned it, he is running 21* of timing pass 20psi... 

im at 16-17* @230kpa (~19psi)


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> how much timing are you running at 20+psi? if obdone hasnt changed it since he dyno tuned it, he is running 21* of timing pass 20psi...
> 
> im at 16-17* @230kpa (~19psi)


I'm running 16-16.5* @ 250-260kpa (~22-23psi), 93 oct, 9:1 comp ^obdone is also 8.5:1


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Oil won't spray out of a crankcase vent as you're describing even with toasted ring/ringlands. There isn't enough oil pressure to do this under the valve cover. What you would get if you cooked the rings/pistons is smoke out the crank vent usually pulsing and heavy. I would fix the crack. It is possible that you have filled your catch can with oil over time as you're drawing vacuum by feeding it to the inlet. Depending on capacity and condition of rings you should expect to empty the catch every oil change or so. The spill that you may be seeing is simply an overflowing catch can on an engine that is running fine... if that is the case then you could expect your intake track on your turbo/intercooler to be gummed up and filling with oil as well... which will cause smoking and all kinds of nastiness. If this were my setup I would not feed the crank vent to the inlet under any circumstance. I would have a large capacity catch that was vented but not on the vacuum track.


I'll keep everything you say here under advisement, thanks for the input :thumbup:. Some things still cause me to be suspicious about the engine though. I have not checked the oil level in the catch can, this is true, however I will say that it is a new catch can and I have only 500 or so miles on the engine since installing it. If it is full in that short a time, that in and of itself would suggest I'm getting a lot of blow by. Also, if it were just a full catch can, I would expect to see vapor and maybe some oil leaking under idle and smoke under normal driving conditions. I only see it when I go past say 18psi. So something extraordinary is happening at high boost levels. I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just saying there are many issues that are suspect. I think I am going to go ahead and build up this alternate block anyways as I have the time and resources. If for no other reason, it will be a learning experience as I've never built an engine myself. :beer:



PjS860ct said:


> if obdone hasnt changed it since he dyno tuned it, he is running 21* of timing pass 20psi...


That's still where I am. Kevin remote tuned it on the dyno at those numbers. 93 oct fuel and way over 100*F ambient temps that day.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

We are about to rebuild my buddy's 97 VRT for the same basic reason. He doesn't have a catchcan, just a hose that dumps from valve cover to the ground. But after we turned his boost up to 24PSI, we started getting a lot more blowby. Now it's to a point where the car is a smoke-fogger when under heavy boost as well as decel coming off acceleration.

Before we were just getting some smoke on decel which is to be expected somewhat. 
We have found through a cylinder leakdown test with his engine that the back 3 cylinders have a TON of blowby. So we're assuming that the rings are shot and possibly the cylinders out of a round. Pulling the head soon to see exactly, but sounds exactly like your issues. Just something to look at if you can. 
-J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*oil questions*

Also, question for you guys as we're building my engine for turbo now too. Do all of you run synthetic oil? What weight and brand? I've got mixed feelings about it since it obviously lasts longer, holds up longer and better under high heat and all. But every VR that I know and has switched to synthetic seems to start consuming it more and the engine gets a bit louder. I ran synthetic in my current engine for a few oil changes just to see and the lifter noise was horrid! Granted the engine does have 150K miles on it and has been ran under 10W-30 it's whole life with the previous owner. Just wondering if it's advised to just switch to syn. or if I'd be ok running an external oil cooler, good oil and very healthy service intervals on conv. oil. 
-J. Hines


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> If this were my setup I would not feed the crank vent to the inlet under any circumstance. I would have a large capacity catch that was vented but not on the vacuum track.


 
x100.
Thats how i got mine setup. :thumbup: I'm using a 1 Gal. Moroso catchcan. I packed t with steel wool. Now i just need to make a bracket for t.


----------



## 854door (Nov 11, 2009)

ended up getting my sri switched up thanks to nubwerks


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

i should record a video of my car to show you what blowby REALLY looks like :screwy::facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

What plugs are you 24vT guys running? BKR7E's or BK7EIX's gapped to 0.022" the same as 12v's?

My setup which is going into my mk3 some time soon


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> x100.
> Thats how i got mine setup. :thumbup: I'm using a 1 Gal. Moroso catchcan.


Capt you got PM.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

viw28 said:


> What plugs are you 24vT guys running? BKR7E's or BK7EIX's gapped to 0.022" the same as 12v's?


Makes absolutely no difference 12/24v. Your preference of plug. BKR7E's or their equivalent are cheap and with a decent coil setup (12V) they hold up. You gap is of course boost dependent, e.g. you would not want a .022" gap for a car running 6lb of boost.

Nice billet BTW.


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Makes absolutely no difference 12/24v. Your preference of plug. BKR7E's or their equivalent are cheap and with a decent coil setup (12V) they hold up. You gap is of course boost dependent, e.g. you would not want a .022" gap for a car running 6lb of boost.
> 
> Nice billet BTW.


Thanks for that, it confirmed some Googling I had done as I wasn't too sure. Will be running 18-20 psi until I can buy a short runner and it's a BDE engine with brand new COP's. I ran these plugs in my 12v turbo and ever had any issues with them.

Are BKR7E's ok to use during a run in period?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Shot i took @ tonites meet.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Looking good capt! 

Now u got me thinking of taking off the Mickeys n putting my nicer wheels back on the front  :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks P.  

Im very happy with the aero's. I just hooked up the city light today.  
Side shot. I lowered the rear enough to balance out the car. It was pushing through the corners. It rides on rails now. Not bad for some 3 yr old Racelands


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my friends Stephen and Matt just built their prototype "Pillage" exhaust manifold for their vrt build ( still need to mount the wastegates on) ... they will be building mine soon  :thumbup::beer:

this manifold is a direct bolt-on to the ATP exhaust manifold


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> my friends Stephen and Matt just built their prototype "Pillage" exhaust manifold for their vrt build ( still need to mount the wastegates on) ... they will be building mine soon  :thumbup::beer:
> 
> this manifold is a direct bolt-on to the ATP exhaust manifold


 Very nice, can't wait to this project finished. I have been following it on FB, lol.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Just waiting on AP to finish their trans... they hav been waiting for 3 months for the 2.67 1st gear kit... they just changed that to the 3.4 set so the can hav the trans back to finish up the car... AP said 2 weeks


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

1996 Golf VR6 Colour Concept. Bought new in Norway. 

OBD2: 021 906 256 Euro ECU 
82.5mm Wiseco 9:1 
Weight adjusted H-profil rods 
Weight adjusted crank 
Schimmel headspacer. 8.4:1 ratio w/ 9:1 pistons 
OEM bearings 
Stock 12v head 
Kinetic manifold 
Kinetic intercooler 
Tial 38mm WG 
Garrett GT35R 1.06 
Turbonetics boost controller 
C2 Motorsports 63# Pro-Maf 
Bosch F3CS plugs 
Micarta coilpack insulator 
mk4 12V plug cabels 
42Draft Manifold, oil adapter and 02M bushings 
02M DRP 6speed gearbox w/Peloquin 
Clutchmasters FX850 twindisc 
The driveshaftshop 02M mk3 axels 
Audi TT 3.2Q thermostat housing 
Samco coolant lines 
Powerflex bushings all over 
DLI Teknik 02M mount 
BFI engine mounts 
Juan sri 
Fragola fittings w/ an6 fuelines 
IE catchtank w/ 044 Bosch pump 
BBM fuelrail w/ Eurospec adj fpr 
Forge 40mm super DV 
3"DP, C2 oap w/ 3" Vibram muffler 
334mm Golf mk4 R32 brakes w/Yellostuff 
Supersport coilovers 
Eibach anti-roll 
Autometer silver lite. Oil, fuel and boost gauges 
AEM Uego wideband 
Mocal 16row oilcooler w/ UM oilcap and UM VR6 External Oil Cooler Tube 
17" RH ah 8x17 twists. 
Red Optima battery in the trunk 

Not fitted yet: 215/40-17" Federal 595 RS-R Semi slicks 

Soon to be tested here: http://www.rri.se/ :facepalm: 


Had my ups and downs with this car. Mainly because weak 02A gearboxes and singel disc clutch setups on 02M. And that I welded a 02M bracket a little to low, so it ripped all threads in the 02M box :banghead: 
Exept for that, the car is running very well. Daily at 15 psi / 1 bar. 
Use the car daily all summer seasion. Not much tracking, just as a torquie daily Golf mk3  

Some pics this evening. And a quick video. Sorry for horrible sound. Cellphone adjustments :wave: 



































































































































































SORRY BAD SOUND. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh29cds20BU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Is that Paul out on the track? Lookie Kev


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Just waiting on AP to finish their trans... they hav been waiting for 3 months for the 2.67 1st gear kit... they just changed that to the 3.4 set so the can hav the trans back to finish up the car... AP said 2 weeks


 Yeah, I have been hearing it is also getting hard to get parts.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^ yea, I know! hopefully mine stays together for a while... Kevin told me about PAR is having their testing done on the gearset in Europe... when they finish that up im planning on buying a set for next year and hopefully their service is better than what AP is currently showing/doing...

BTW my friends paid upfront in full for the 2.67 Gforce gearset back in the 1st week of April in person... they dropped off their trans at their shop, ordered everything and paid for all the part and they are still waiting... they said 2 weeks last Monday with the 3.4 1st gearset, so lets see this coming weekend or next if they will finish up my friends trans


----------



## Stefan h. (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys, 

here are some specs of my VRT... 

Engine spec's: 

VR6 2,8 liters 
Garrett GT3076 HF 
Schimmel Performance manifold 
ARP stud bolts 
4mm compression reduction with 2 metal cylinder head gaskets 
R32 rod bearing shells 
new VR6 main bearing shells 
new piston rings 
new oil pump 
engine management by turbodoedel.de 
Audi S8 air mass sensor with 80mm ID 
Bosch 470ccm injectors 
4 bar fuel pressure regulator 
3" exhaust system 
Audi RS2 Wastegate 
Forge 007P Pop off


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Finally put the car on the dyno again. Its been over 5 years since its been strapped down and since i recently changed the turbo i thought it was about time to get it checked out 

Did my runs at 20psi which is what i run daily in it. Made 434whp, 380lb/ft


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

What caused the dip in a/f? You can see it affected the power right at that point aswell. Boost controller? 

Other than that, i'm damned impressed~! It looked like it was making power right up to redline.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> Finally put the car on the dyno again. Its been over 5 years since its been strapped down and since i recently changed the turbo i thought it was about time to get it checked out
> 
> Did my runs at 20psi which is what i run daily in it. Made 434whp, 380lb/ft


 awesome. much nicer than the old turbo iirc. 

now turn up the damn boost


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

yup, im pretty happy with the results. Only made a few ponnies then before but the car is so much easier to drive now when running high boost. I can deff feel the 60lb/ft of torque i lost but in a good way 

Not really sure what caused the dip but ive seen quite a few c2 42lb VRt's do the same thing. 

Im planning on going back to the dyno in a couple weeks with Race gas and more boost to see what i can get out out it. 

We had 4 VRt's on the dyno. My buddy's car (A1racer) also made some good power. 427whp. Has the same precison 6262 turbo and CTs t4 v-band DP. 

The 2 Mk2 VRt's that i got out that day both had pump issues. Both where going lean when you got into the boost so no full pulls. Once they get the cars sorted out they be back on the dyno too. 

A1racers car


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I hopped on the dyno over the weekend as well... had misfire issues present at 4k and above that aren't present in the street. Saw 217hp at 4k rpm, 12lbs of boost. Had enough of the stock coilpack... tried to get these in but ran out of time with the dyno which is just as well so they would go in cleanly and not rushed. Jegs coils supposedly good for 45,000v and their big block ultra wires trimmed to fit.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^ what management are you running again?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I'm on ms2 extra. If the coils don't solve my misfire then I may be on something else this winter. I'll post back with my results.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> yup, im pretty happy with the results. Only made a few ponnies then before but the car is so much easier to drive now when running high boost. I can deff feel the 60lb/ft of torque i lost but in a good way
> 
> Im planning on going back to the dyno in a couple weeks with Race gas and more boost to see what i can get out out it.


 I thought you had meth already?


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

TBT-Syncro said:


> I thought you had meth already?


 he does have meth but meth + ms 109 is even more fun lol


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

A1racer said:


> he does have meth but meth + ms 109 is even more fun lol


 unless he's running 40psi, they its pointless. He's just throwing money away. 

i run 20psi on chevron 94, with no meth, and its fine.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Yup im already addicted to meth 

The shop only charges $40 for the runs so i thought about doing some comparison with race gas vs pump w/m. 

I have run more boost on the street and wanted to turn it up that day but the dyno operator was not used to seeing 12:1 ar on a boosted car. I guess he's to used to dynoing mustangs 

Hes never had a VRt or actually any VW's on his dyno before. He was a little surprised to see what a almost stock block VR6 could make . Told he that isnt even that much in VR land now


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> Yup im already addicted to meth
> 
> The shop only charges $40 for the runs so i thought about doing some comparison with race gas vs pump w/m.
> 
> ...


 Just curious,what size turbo do you have now? How much boost did you run? Also what size was your friends 6262 and what boost did he run to make his power? Just trying to get a rough idea of where I'm at.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

CTdubbin7 said:


> Just curious,what size turbo do you have now? How much boost did you run? Also what size was your friends 6262 and what boost did he run to make his power? Just trying to get a rough idea of where I'm at.


 WE both have a Ball bearing CEA6262 T4 .68ar. I was running 20psi he was a little bit more.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweeet, I have a t3 .82 6262,I'd definitely be happy with close to those numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> WE both have a Ball bearing CEA6262 T4 .68ar. I was running 20psi he was a little bit more.


 
How much more boost do you think you can run without running out of fuel with the 42# tune?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> WE both have a Ball bearing CEA6262 T4 .68ar. I was running 20psi he was a little bit more.


 I think this is what i'm going for. Thank you for helping me make up my mind  

What type of w/m setup are you running? Is it boost or RPM based? Where do you have it coming in at?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I hate you guys BTW...I'm trying to save for my Bride seats and you guys got me looking at turbos


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


>


 That's a really nice powerband :thumbup: 
What's done to it?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt... you should look into the 6466 before you buy


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Cars not even registered yet, just got it running again after close to two years, and I want a new turbo now too after reading this entire thread.

I hate you guys too.

Carry on.

Sent from my S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

gdt said:


> How much more boost do you think you can run without running out of fuel with the 42# tune?


 i have run up to 23psi with no problems 




Capt.Dreadz said:


> I think this is what i'm going for. Thank you for helping me make up my mind
> What type of w/m setup are you running? Is it boost or RPM based? Where do you have it coming in at?


 This is my 3rd year using a AEM W/M ket. Its boost based. Start spraying at 10psi and full by 15psi 



prometheus_ said:


> That's a really nice powerband :thumbup:
> What's done to it?


 Its just your run of the mill VRt set up.  

Stock block, 220k km 
Arp head and Rod bolts 
upgraded rod bearings 
9:1 head spacer 
HGP SRI. been called a crappy manifold but i like it 
4" intake, Custom untercooler and piping 
kinetic manifold 
CTS V-band DP 
6262 turbo 
AEM w/m 
3" exhaust 
c2 42 lb set up 
piper 264' cams


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> Capt... you should look into the 6466 before you buy


 That would be my next turbo if I was gonna get a new one. T4 0.81  
But I think for the 42# 20psi setup, the 6262 T4 0.68 is perfect.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I remember when the T70 was the flavor of the month... now this 6262 talk.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> I remember when the T70 was the flavor of the month... now this 6262 talk.


 I feel that the 35R is so 2005.....  
Think it was ATP that had a 600usd upgrade, and you can rebuild it to a GTX35R. 
Maybe that is the way to go, instead of buying a new turbo. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-135&Category_Code=GTX


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I feel that the 35R is so 2005.....
> Think it was ATP that had a 600usd upgrade, and you can rebuild it to a GTX35R.
> Maybe that is the way to go, instead of buying a new turbo.
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-135&Category_Code=GTX


 I was running a 35R but ive gone hybrid to a GT35/T04z which is starting to give me big numbers combined with an external WG and EBC..so the 35 still has its place, its just other manufacturers have caught up. 
Steve


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I have the full garrett t04z .69... it's intense on the street but still pending a clean dyno.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

God DAMN the 6466 is expensive.  

What specs do you guys rec. for the 6262? 

(FTW) 
C2 STG 4+ (Rev limiter @ 7500) Pro-MAF 630cc. Currently running a T67/T04S T3 .81a/r 

Also, what size FMIC are you guys running. I just noticed lastnight that when my son crashed in the garage, it bent the lower part into a U shape. Gives me a reason to switch up as i think its to big for what i'm running not to mention that being the in/outlet is on one side, i have to much tubing. I'm currently looking at a 30x12x4 3" in/out. My current IC size is 12x15x3 2.25" in/out.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The 6262 is good for 700whp. If you are only looking for 500whp I'd consider the 5862


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I feel that the 35R is so 2005.....
> Think it was ATP that had a 600usd upgrade, and you can rebuild it to a GTX35R.
> Maybe that is the way to go, instead of buying a new turbo.
> 
> http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-135&Category_Code=GTX


 GTX is only a meaningful upgrade if you're running high boost numbers (28+). If you're just running 20psi, you arent going to see any real difference.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Currently running a T67/T04S T3 .81ar


 I wouldn't bother switching to 6262 from what you have. You won't get any benefit that you couldn't get from bringing down the hotside to. 69ar. That only costs around $250 to do...

-Andrew


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

bonesaw said:


> The 6262 is good for 700whp. If you are only looking for 500whp I'd consider the 5862


 On what fuel? And do you mean that on a Vr6?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> I wouldn't bother switching to 6262 from what you have. You won't get any benefit that you couldn't get from bringing down the hotside to. 69ar. That only costs around $250 to do...
> 
> -Andrew


 If what i think is wrong, i might not do a turbo change. I'll find out next week. 

I'm revamping my tubing & IC. The one i have is to big & causes me to run alotta tubing. The turbo can't maintain the pressure due to the long path. By the time the turbo fills the intake with air, its to late. The amount i would need to compensate is out of my realm. The bent (definitely leaking) IC doesn't help. After doing some research & looking at what i have, its all wrong. I'm not even doing that turbo justice. Keep in mind that i bought my setup from a guy who had a 12v and he didn't have no where near as much lag as im having (video is a few pages back). He showed me another video he took when it 1st was installed & only running 10#. That boost gauge went to 10 effortlessly. I can't get mine past 5 unless i gun it. Its hard to maintain boost also. 

My IC pipe goes --->>> then thru the IC ...piping then goes up ^ &


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ When you redo your present exhaust you will see even more spool benefits too. Turbo you have is fine. 


That being said, the 6466 is sexy as hell though. I want to experiment with one myself. :laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Definitely. I'm gonna do what we spoke about. My Audi is down atm so the Jetta is doing daily duties. F*ckin' T-belt & bent valves.  So i might hold off on getting the seats i wanted & spend the money on upgrading the DP & exhaust. right now it depends on whats cheaper....which upgrading the exhaust is looking to be the winner.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

when i cracked ring lands, the idle sounded WAY off, like a plug wire was missing, the compression test also sounded wrong in that cyl

i'd be afraid of hydro locking the motor from suddenly gulping all the oil pooled up in the IC from rerouting the pcv

correct me if i'm wrong but wouldn't the ecu pull up to 12 degrees of timing, regardless of the base setting, when it sensed knock...b4 it broke the piston

it seems the mk3 gas tank is lower than the rear axel beam so i'm not sure where to put a second radiator but the 70 thermostat is useless when an 89 would also be wide open the whole time from the radiator "delta-t" i'm seeing...mercedes preheats their fuel with coolant & something on my car would be approved low hmm

with the front radiator delta t @ half, the thermostat may actually work & with the same heat going into everything under the hood, the radiators would let off more btu since the delta t would be way lower on the engine block, ex & everything else hot as the sun

& maybe u should hide ur stash in the trunk from the kid


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

HUH? :sly:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

EL DRIFTO said:


> Jibber jabber about radiator, cracked ring land, fuel tank, and...weed?


 http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/22140431.jpg


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Now that is some good sh*t!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok so it's not only me that was completely lost. :facepalm:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok guys, I've been following this thread for quite a while and was waiting until mine was complete to post, but I've run into a series of frustrating roadblocks and was hoping for some fresh insight. 

Specs: 
OBD2 12v, stock block and head, ~83k 
Schimmel 9:1 spacer 
Schimmel SRI 
ARP head studs 
380cc Siemans injectors 
255LPH Walbro 
One-off custom chip tune 
Kinetic T04S, .82 A/R 
Kinetic manifold 
Tial 38mm WG 
APR R1 DV, recirculated 
3" DP and exhaust 

Here is the chain of events: 
When I first got it running I had it all buttoned up for a test drive and was letting it warm up for the first time. Started hearing an unpleasant noise barely audible over the lifter noise. Investigation showed no oil on the cams, timing chain, underside of the valve cover, all bone dry. At this point it had already been run for at least 5 minutes. I removed all the cam caps and they were in surprisingly good condition. I added assembly lube and reinstalled them. An oil pressure check at the filter housing showed good cold pressure. At this point I was suspicious of the oil control valve located in the deck of the block, so the head came off and I made sure there was no copper spray, debris, or defect in the gaskets or spacer blocking the oil passage to the head. I removed the control valve and tried blowing through it, which I could not. I ordered a new one from the dealer and verified that I could in fact blow through a new one. When I poked the old valve with a little screwdriver it gave out completely and I could then blow through it in both directions, so I knew it was no good for sure. Its worth noting also, that when I removed the old valve there was oil on the underside of it but none on the top. Installed the new oil valve and reinstalled the head. Before the first startup I prime the oil pump with the injectors and coil unplugged but still dont see any oil present in the head. I start it for a brief moment and remove the oil cap, but do not see ANY oil splashing. Does anyone have ideas about what else could be preventing oil from reaching the head? As far as I know the control valve is the one and only passage which provides oil to the head. Also note that the oil pump was not removed, molested, touched in any way during the build. 

Couple of quick phone pics


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

How long did you crank/prime it this time?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Probably 30 seconds or so.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Was the filter housing full prior to cranking? 30secs might not be enough...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Never knew you was going turbo Stealth. :thumbup: Same turbo i got. T67


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Never knew you was going turbo Stealth. :thumbup: Same turbo i got. T67


 Yup, its been in the works for a long time. Been slowly plugging away on it for the last few years.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Quick question Stealth.... Did the WG dump line up with the DP being that you're using a 2.5 4 bolt to 3" V-band adapter? I'm looking into adapter options when i upgrade to 3". 
ATP has one that sits closer to the turbo (1.25" wide) 










And just so you know...and Andrew would probably agree...you should prime till you meet resistance. It usually a bit. I've had more issues priming an 8v then a VR. You'll get it. :thumbup: 

I would upgrade those 380's. With that turbo, you'll be maxing out those in no time. Good for a stage one 4 cyl.The smallest you'll find on a VRT are the 42's. I have the same turbo & i'm running 630cc inj.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

well having driven the car for the first time in less than 100F outside temps, the cooling system seems ok, i'm gonna try to get the oe 50amp shrouded cooling fan back in there by moving the radiator forward, instead of the 15amp slimline fan mine came with...-end of 2 radiator theory lol

how do you guys get room temp air going into the engine when the sri is too hot to touch directly behind the radiator ??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Having a good efficient intercooler helps.


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
i´ve build a new intake manifold with better injectors for my MK2


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

That is really nice :heart: 24v running on 12v management?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

EL DRIFTO said:


> when i cracked ring lands, the idle sounded WAY off, like a plug wire was missing, the compression test also sounded wrong in that cyl
> 
> i'd be afraid of hydro locking the motor from suddenly gulping all the oil pooled up in the IC from rerouting the pcv
> 
> ...


 Quoted for prosterity. =)


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> Having a good efficient intercooler helps.


 Even so, most sris end up heat soaking like crazy from being right next to the radiator


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

DieGTi said:


> I'm on ms2 extra. If the coils don't solve my misfire then I may be on something else this winter. I'll post back with my results.


 Ran around for awhile tonight... seems good with the new coils. I really need to get it back to a dyno to confirm with some unnatural load (try not to giggle) but my datalogs look clean.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mike minnillo said:


> Even so, most sris end up heat soaking like crazy from being right next to the radiator


 This is why i changed up my radiator setup. My rad now sits below the SRI. You can actually see the SRI if you look in the grill. Thinking about putting a duct in there.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my Pillage Exhaust Manifold! almost done  ...my friend just have to finish up the rest of the welding :thumbup::beer:


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> That is really nice :heart: 24v running on 12v management?


 Hello, 
thx man and yes


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Quick question Stealth.... Did the WG dump line up with the DP being that you're using a 2.5 4 bolt to 3" V-band adapter? I'm looking into adapter options when i upgrade to 3".
> 
> And just so you know...and Andrew would probably agree...you should prime till you meet resistance. It usually a bit. I've had more issues priming an 8v then a VR. You'll get it. :thumbup:
> 
> I would upgrade those 380's. With that turbo, you'll be maxing out those in no time. Good for a stage one 4 cyl.The smallest you'll find on a VRT are the 42's. I have the same turbo & i'm running 630cc inj.


 The WG lines up perfectly with the DP, but the entire system was built by a couple of the fabricators at the shop where I work so it was designed with the turbine outlet adapter in mind. 
Here's a couple more m\pics from when it was being built: 




























Regarding the priming of the oil pump, I'm going to give it some more tonight and see if I can get some results. If not I'll be removing the pump and probably replacing it. Seems odd the me that the obviously faulty control valve wouldn't be the sole problem at work here, but anything is possible. 

As far as the injectors are concerned, I know I'm going to be near the ceiling on the 380s, but the reason I chose those is because my chip tuner is very picky about idle, off boost drivability, spray patterns, etc. He wanted nothing to do with the 42# green tops I had originally planned on running. I know I have room to move up if I decide to later on, but when I went with the 380s (and even more so now) I was mostly concerned with getting it up and running, then exploring options later on.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

My poor VWM IC  









Oh well. Out with the old, in with the beast.  









What i manage to loose... 









After going crazy with the hacksaw. 










I can hear my turbo spool for the first time in a LONG time. 4" core ftmfw


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dude... what happened?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

My son was moving the car in the garage & when he got off the clutch, the seat slid back & the car rammed into the engine hoist. Thats why i have a new HL setup. The arm went through my perfect Bonrath badgeless. The base of the hoist went thru the bottom of the bumper.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ouch!! :banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I was gonna switch up anyway. To be honest, i noticed the dent after i ordered the IC. 

The new intercooler setup cured most of my troubles. I can hear my turbo spooling for the first time. Its holding boost on the positive side where it was struggling @ part throttle. 

This test...which might helpful to those wanting to know the differences when changing boost tubing size. Buscher racing did a test running 2.5" piping/2.5" IC vs. 2.5" piping/3" IC vs. 3"Piping/3"IC. 



> Test #1 is my baseline run with the new header. This is with our Race FMIC kit, just like we sell. 2.5" inlet outlet and our lower i/c pipe that is shaped like a candy cane. 2.5" upper i/c pipe.
> 
> 639 whp and 504 ft lbs of torque
> 20 psi was reached at 4895 rpm
> ...


 In the end the 3" in/out IC & 2.5" piping made the most power & only giving up 20rpm. What interest me was that no matter the variations in setups, this combo makes the most power weather its 1hp or 10. You know for sure that you won't loose with 3" in/out & 2.5" piping. 

Dyno plot


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I was gonna switch up anyway.
> 
> In the end the 3" in/out IC & 2.5" piping made the most power & only giving up 20rpm. What interest me was that no matter the variations in setups, this combo makes the most power weather its 1hp or 10. You know for sure that you won't loose with 3" in/out & 2.5" piping.


 What intercooler are you running now then? Manufacturer and specs?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

24x11x4 3" in/out...2.5 piping. Previous dimensions was 20x15x3 2.25 in/out....2.5" piping. New one is a Godspeed IC.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

new addition to the VR :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

If 8 is the cold rating those might be to hot. Most use the BKR6's which have a cold rating of 6. I'm going with the Bosch FDC's this time around.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> If 8 is the cold rating those might be to hot. Most use the BKR6's which have a cold rating of 6. I'm going with the Bosch FDC's this time around.


 Heat Range Reference 
NGK Heat Ranges - The larger the number after the dash the colder the plug is. Example a R5671A-7 (a good street/strip plug) is a cold plug where a R5671A-10 is a very cold plug used for large 400hp and up nitrous and other power adder applications) 
Autolite Heat Ranges - The larger the number the hotter the plug is. Example a AR3935 (good street/strip plug) is hotter than a AR3932 plug which is very cold used for lots of nitrous. 
Champion Heat Ranges - Typically Champion numbers in the same series the larger the number the hotter the plug. 

On the other side...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I stand corrected. What i wrote didn't even make sense.  Sorry....lack of sleep & heat. :facepalm: 


And something i was amazed at. I never knew the space shuttles were twin turbo. 









12" boost tubes..  
















opcorn: 
I wonder how much is need to feed the jets. opcorn:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Highbeam2 said:


> new addition to the VR :thumbup:


 Ive been running the R5671A-9 for about 2 years and havent had any problems with them... just the normal spark plug swap at every other oil change or as needed like before a race... they are cheap enough @ $1.53/each that i can throw them away every 1000miles


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

PjS860ct said:


> Ive been running the R5671A-9 for about 2 years and havent had any problems with them... just the normal spark plug swap at every other oil change or as needed like before a race... they are cheap enough @ $1.53/each that i can throw them away every 1000miles


 $2.25/each @ local speed shop :banghead: 
What gap are you running?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm going tomorrow to see what my local part shop got


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Highbeam2 said:


> $2.25/each @ local speed shop :banghead:
> What gap are you running?


 Thats overhead for ya... i buy mine at rockauto... 

Gapped at .018 per Mr. Black's recommendation :thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

PjS860ct said:


> Thats overhead for ya... i buy mine at rockauto...
> 
> Gapped at .018 per Mr. Black's recommendation :thumbup:


 Now that I know I'll be placing my orders with them... I think imma try that gap. Right now mine is .025 breaks up a little I was gonna bring it down to .022. You running a stock coil? Are you gapping with a feeler gauge?!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yup stock coilpack... 

I buy 40+ plugs at a time to save on shipping 

It runs a lil rough at cold start but after 30-40 seconds or so it good...

_All the fast local hondas run these plugs as well and at this gap_


*Yes*, gapping the plugs with a* feeler gauge* :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Get some real coils on there and open that gap back up... one of the only times you want a wider gap in life. :laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Get some real coils on there and open that gap back up... one of the only times you want a wider gap in life. :laugh:


 You and the analogies today...:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Whats is it....smaller gap = bigger the boost. I can't where mine are gapped.... .25 i think and i'm getting some break up also. 


1st highway run tonite with the new IC and the difference is noticeable. :thumbup: Boost is MUCH sharper...if that make sense.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> Get some real coils on there and open that gap back up... one of the only times you want a wider gap in life. :laugh:


 Why? The stock coil works just fine. Especially with standalone.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I was gonna do the bosch coilpack that www.lugtronic.com sells but Kevin told me that i didnt need it as im not having any misfires problems n the stock coils are fine even at high boost (he has tuned a few high hp vrts on stock coilspacks  )... it just needs to be tuned right :beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

There are stronger coils out there so you don't have to run a paper thin gap... you'll run smoother/cleaner at light throttle, cruise and idle and not have to swap plugs due to fouling every 1000 miles. Not a lot of fun if you're running the logic coils and more of a pain if you're making the power you want and not really concerned with around the town driving situations. I prefer the best of both worlds...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I've heard great things about the bosch motorsport coilpack such as the one Kevin sells... I probably would have gone that route if I weren't controlling dwell myself. :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

All i know is that my vrt runs great... no need to change parts if they are not broken... turning the boost up soon at the track, ill update if my coilpack is inadequate


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> Why? The stock coil works just fine. Especially with standalone.


 I know you live by the stock gap Bonez. I am using a fairly new CP with some BKR6's. What do you suggest? 



DieGTi said:


> There are stronger coils out there so you don't have to run a paper thin gap... you'll run smoother/cleaner at light throttle, cruise and idle and not have to swap plugs due to fouling every 1000 miles.....


 And i'm coming up on that 1k mark  My idle is starting to get rough. Before it use to run a tad rich @ cold start & level out when warm. Now its kinda the opposite. And its all over the place. Even at cruise speed i get a hiccup sometime. Avg around 14.7 then a quick dip to the 16 area. I can feel it in the pedal. Really slight hesitation. I'm gonna change them tomorrow. Cost is nothing after my discount. 

keep in mind guys that this is MY first big turbo dub in 8 yrs. I've built quite a few in between but obviously the maintenance wasn't my problem. So my memory is rusty with the signs. And we here are all the same....the little things are annoying...on an OCD level. Its like your fuel pump talking to you. :laugh:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

my VR has been turbo'd for over a decade. In that times its maybe had 4 or 5 sets of plugs total. people who change their plugs often are throwing money away. 

(20psi with 32 gap for the past few years)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Why such a big gap?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> my VR has been turbo'd for over a decade. In that times its maybe had 4 or 5 sets of plugs total


 How much per set of plugs?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

38 plugs for less than $70 shipped ( also i still have 2 sets from last years batch):beer:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

PjS860ct said:


> I was gonna do the bosch coilpack that www.lugtronic.com sells but Kevin told me that i didnt need it as im not having any misfires problems n the stock coils are fine even at high boost (he has tuned a few high hp vrts on stock coilspacks  )... it just needs to be tuned right :beer:


 Kinda hard to tune with most ppl running a chip... 

I've been running MSD for almost a year now with a .028 gap no issues 16psi only cause too much wheel spin on Bkr7e. 

The car has been sitting for 5 weeks cause surgery. A few days recent got time to deal with, decided to try some things I read about (5 weeks is too much ideas). Switched to a stock coil and NGK 4554 plugs. The major difference I've noticed is the gapping... @13psi NGK 4554 @ .028 BREAK up same @ .025. @ .022 feels solid and wants to break tires. 

After 3 days of crusing and beach pulls I like my MSD. Or any other high powered coil stronger spark, larger gaps, prevents fouling and better gas mileage. 

Old Pic: 









Friend has: 









Interested to know more about: but $


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i ran 8's with a .25 for year 
i buy then in bulk and change them once a month and everytime i go to the track 
At least i did this when my car actually ran


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I love this thread more every time I come back, lots of good ideas floating around here. I'm going to pick up some new plugs today, either the 4554 or the 5238 or both haha. Gonna try to gap mine down a bit, I'm at .022 now but the car breaks up over about 5300rpm when under load. If I'm sitting still it'll rev over 6k no problem. I'm not totally convinced the problem is the plugs as my logs are showing a very erratic crank signal too, but the car literally hits a wall under load and refuses to rev. 

I know quite a few of us are running Lugtronic, has anyone had trouble getting ahold of Kevin lately? I've sent a few emails but haven't heard from him since early June


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> Kinda hard to tune with most ppl running a chip...


 Standalone is the majority in this thread.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Standalone is the majority in this thread.


 Noted.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

wabbitGTl said:


> I love this thread more every time I come back, lots of good ideas floating around here. I'm going to pick up some new plugs today, either the 4554 or the 5238 or both haha. Gonna try to gap mine down a bit, I'm at .022 now but the car breaks up over about 5300rpm when under load. If I'm sitting still it'll rev over 6k no problem. I'm not totally convinced the problem is the plugs as my logs are showing a very erratic crank signal too, but the car literally hits a wall under load and refuses to rev.
> 
> I know quite a few of us are running Lugtronic, has anyone had trouble getting ahold of Kevin lately? I've sent a few emails but haven't heard from him since early June


 Check your engine ground to chassis grounds- even if they look okay they could have resistance. Clean thoroughly and use a smear of dielectric grease on the contact surfaces. A dirty ground for the ecu/engine will make a mess up top. Has it always had this problem or did it just start?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> Noted.


 I was hoping to see you this summer. All these boring cabbys running NYC, i need to see some power...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I was hoping to see you this summer. All these boring cabbys running NYC, i need to see some power...


 Same here. Leg surgery took me out for a little but I'm coming out tonight to Dubs of Queens. Then down to Florida to chill with V-dubbulyuh in the coming weeks. Top down, boost on South Beach, but gotta work out the kinks before the long road trip


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Replied Brevin, thanks.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

does this look lean-ish to you guys?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> Same here. Leg surgery took me out for a little but I'm coming out tonight to Dubs of Queens. Then down to Florida to chill with V-dubbulyuh in the coming weeks.


 I hear that bro. Get that leg sorted out then make it happen. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> I've been running MSD for almost a year now with a .028 gap no issues 16psi only cause too much wheel spin on Bkr7e.
> 
> Switched to a stock coil and NGK 4554 plugs. The major difference I've noticed is the gapping... @13psi NGK 4554 @ .028 BREAK up same @ .025. @ .022 feels solid and wants to break tires.
> 
> ...


 
Try the Screamin Demon or even just a new Ford coil (cost effective, mounts to stock location with stock wires). Check the Ford coil thread, I have posted a lot of data in there regarding plug choice, gap, boost level, outside air temp etc. 

I'm running 20-30 psi on each with no problems at all. I have had success with as much as .030" gap (and incomparable gas mileage).


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ok...just got off the phone with my part store & they have them all in stock so im grabbing most of them. (20) 5238 & (15) 4554.  

Look at the next one i just pulled out.... 








Based on the looks, what gap do you guys rec? 

Sitting here looking at this... 









Looking at me... 









Its deathly HOT out.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> Check your engine ground to chassis grounds- even if they look okay they could have resistance. Clean thoroughly and use a smear of dielectric grease on the contact surfaces. A dirty ground for the ecu/engine will make a mess up top. Has it always had this problem or did it just start?


 it has done this ever since the major engine work was done, so it could in fact be a bad ground. the only issues i've ever had with this car have been wiring related, and that was my excuse for pulling the trigger on one of Kevin's harnesses. 
BTW, Kevin has a life outside VWs so that's why I hadn't heard from him :beer::laugh: 

pulled all the plugs and was going to swap in an extra coil pack and wires that i have but i found a nice leak on the upper chain cover so we're just going to take care of everything all at once. i've got a forge hose kit on its way to take care of a persistently leaking heater hose and an oil leak on the front of the engine that needs addressed. gotta get this thing sorted and ready to roll for h2o.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> Same here. Leg surgery took me out for a little but I'm coming out tonight to Dubs of Queens. Then down to Florida to chill with V-dubbulyuh in the coming weeks. Top down, boost on South Beach, but gotta work out the kinks before the long road trip


 May the forces be with you. I'm worried about the trip to MD for H2oi


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> does this look lean-ish to you guys?


 Not lean here... that's a plug from a cylinder running on the rich side. Reading plugs can be misleading if you're rich at idle but lean at boost. You have to shut the engine down during the condition to read the plug before the results are sooted over from a rich idle.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Kevin just bought a house so he is doing the moving in thing :thumbup: 

Congrats Kevin! :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Not lean here... that's a plug from a cylinder running on the rich side. Reading plugs can be misleading if you're rich at idle but lean at boost. You have to shut the engine down during the condition to read the plug before the results are sooted over from a rich idle.


 I'm actually rich throughout. I've watched my a/f at 10.7 while building boost. Plugs gapped at .25. Do you suggest a wider or narrow gap? 

The one above was #6. This is #4


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ Where is your fuel pressure @?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


> ^^^ Where is your fuel pressure @?


 Good question as i was just thinking about it. About 43-44psi. (3 bar-ish). 


I'm gonna start off with the 5238's and stock gap & go from there......I got enough plugs to last a year.  ftw..i got them for $1.75 per. Good deal?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

[video]http://www.streetfire.net/video/synapse-tech-series-solving-ignition-misfires_2380187.htm[/video] 
Came across this while surfing their video's. Oddly enough, i to went from a 7 to a 9 heat range.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Why such a big gap?


 bigger gap = better bang


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ What plugs are you running? TBT


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

There is nothing like a fresh set of plugs. Very crisp. It feels good to get things back to hunnid percent. 

fyi...I'm using the 5238 gapped at .22. a/f's are alot less jumpy. 10.6 @ full boost, settling around 11.2. 7k comes on to quick


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:beer:couple of sundays ago at a local gtg :laugh:





 2nd gear burnout on 225/50 mickey thompson drag radials  (my wife said drop the hammer! ):thumbup::beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> fyi...I'm using the 5238 gapped at .22. a/f's are alot less jumpy. 10.6 @ full boost, settling around 11.2. 7k comes on to quick


 Ok...my OCD kicked in lastnight and i decided to see if there was a difference in the gaps. I did .22, .25, .28, & .30..... 
I found that it got slightly better to .25 and downhill after. I did both off & full on 4th gear boost. What i found was that it all about balancing good a/f both on & off boost. Smaller gap =good a/f off boost/Rich on boost due to not enough spark. Bigger Gap =Rich a/f off boost/Good a/f's On boost. 
i did what Andrew said and check the plugs both off boost and full boost. At .22 the plugs were great in off boost conditions but were getting sooty do to blow out. Vise versa running .30 I just did my last full boost run with the gap at .30 on the way back from dropping the wife off this morning and i manage to reach 18# no problem....It actually felt great.....but the idle sucks. I can see in the a/f's. Where it barely moved off 14.7 with the .22 gap. Its jumping to 18-19 alot now. The richest it got was 10.9 where the .22 gap was 10.5 

So my conclusion is to set the (fresh set) final gap to .25.....where the old set were org set to. :screwy: 

Does this make sense to anybody & is my conclusion correct? Thanks. 

Another question i've been meaning to ask.... 
Those guys that are running their fuel filter pre inline pump, are you changing them more often then if it was post pump? I'm not 100% fluent in Fuel pump but i think its telling me that this fool sitting next to me is backed up. I'm using an old CIS OEM filter ftw... 

Edit: The Jetta is the daily now so trying to get it daily worthy


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

... i finally got my car back together...and have been driving it around since Monday just to see how the tranny rebuild is holding up....(f_cking awesome btw)... i see everybody running a gap of about .022-.025 on the stock coils... im running bkr7e...or whatever the new part # is...on a stock coil pack...gapped at .028...with no issues up to 15-16 psi...but now everybody is talking plugs and i want to pull to see how they are doing... but i do have a ford coilpack that i pulled from a junker like a year ago...that i still need to put in... i guess it can only get better at the same gap... 


....oh btw...anybody that is running the vap brace for their o2a...has anybody had an issue with it vibrating/contacting the clutch fork?...when i test fitted everything it was pretty close... but i modified the clutch fork a bit to gain clearance...but not enough... anybody else have the same issue or did i mess something up?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

My fork rubbed on brace. I machined brace a c hair


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> My fork rubbed on brace. I machined brace a c hair


 

...did the same....still makes a bit of noise...but has gotten better with more driving...good thing I put some red loctite on the brace threads so the bolts dont back out... I was worried at first because I thought I was going to have to drop the trans again...which I dont want to do because I can only work on the car one day out of the week and doing it by yourself sucks...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Highbeam2 said:


> ^^^ What plugs are you running? TBT


 just regular ole' bkr7e


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

I had to grind down my brace as well. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

TBT-Syncro said:


> just regular ole' bkr7e


 :thumbup: 

That is all I will ever run... only obsolecence is going to change that. Price point and functionality make that plug a no brainer.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> just regular ole' bkr7e


 definitely a good plug! was using this before and never had to change it that often but then again I was at a lower power level even at high boost back then compared to now at low boost so a colder plug is needed and i am willing to deal with changing it every now and then :beer:... 

used it as well on my old 1.8t (210whp) and it was fine even after 20k miles


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The richest it got was 10.9 where the .22 gap was 10.5


 
thats pretty rich and probably and most likely hindering your power... are you still spraying water/meth? where is your starting spray? and what liquid are you spraying?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Starts spraying at 10# and the usual washer fluid. To be honest, i don't think its spraying. I think i accidentally cut the wire to the solenoid. I'm gonna fix it today. Plugs are now gapped at .25 and it idles beautiful. Clean throughout the rpms. 

Whst do you rec. i do to get it to a safe level? FP is @ 43psi. Its only there breifly. Like when its building boost. Its around 11.3-11.5 at peak boost. I've seen 11.7 at 7krpm


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

since were on plugs, these were mine. .025 gap running 14.7afr cruse and 11.5 @ 22psi. 
this really makes me want to go full sequential so i can balance the afr's across cylinders. 
I thought it was 1,3,and 5 that are more lean because of the long runners but this tells a different story. 
also looks like i might want to bump up to bkr8e's from the 7's  

any input is appreciated.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt... what are u trying to do with the water/ meth system? More for octane, more for cooling or a little of both? 

Whats your max boost you run daily? Start to spray at 75% of that and full spray at 1psi before.ur max.boost but dont spray below 12-13# as 93octane is more than enough at that.boost level...u will just bog the.engine down n run rich on tip in... 

Also what size nozzle are u running? Try to stay below 440ml/min if u are boosting less than 20psi... 


This is what have always worked for me...:beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> since were on plugs, these were mine. .025 gap running 14.7afr cruse and 11.5 @ 22psi.
> this really makes me want to go full sequential so i can balance the afr's across cylinders.
> I thought it was 1,3,and 5 that are more lean because of the long runners but this tells a different story.
> also looks like i might want to bump up to bkr8e's from the 7's
> ...


 If ur on ms, are you wired for bank? You can run dual tables to add fuel to bank one or two....

-Andrew


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> Capt... what are u trying to do with the water/ meth system? More for octane, more for cooling or a little of both?
> 
> Whats your max boost you run daily? Start to spray at 75% of that and full spray at 1psi before.ur max.boost but dont spray below 12-13# as 93octane is more than enough at that.boost level...u will just bog the.engine down n run rich on tip in...
> 
> ...


 I bought the w/m for both cooling & octane. Its not activating so the system isn't running. Hasn't ran since i changed the headlight setup. Don't forget that i have a controller that i can adjust the duty cycle. I ran a low DC after 10#. Just enough to cool the AIT but not enough to reach the combustion chamber. 

I just came back from picking up the Mrs. and i notice its truly running rich. Its mainly when im making positive pressure. I turned down the FP a tad. I had planned on fixing the w/m but i wanna sort out the richness. I notice it tends to bog a tad bit during cruising speed. I'm gonna go on a run to see if the change in pressure helped.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> If ur on ms, are you wired for bank? You can run dual tables to add fuel to bank one or two....
> -Andrew


 1,2,and 3 on bank 1. 4,5,and 6 on bank 2. I'll have to go into the harness and rewire them for front and rear bank then do the dual table setup.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

After turning down the FP a bit, it runs alot better. But i still see 10.6 while building up boost. Turning down the FP isn't leaning it out. When the plugs were gapped at .30, the lowest it got was around 10.8 but the idle/off boost sucked. Being that i turn the FP down a tad, maybe i should throw the .30 gapped plugs. Does this makes sense? TIA for the help. :thumbup: 



Here's a copy of the C2 Pro-MAF instructions that Kristian got from Jeff when he was still at C2...and he forwarded it to me awhile back. Just to give you an idea how this version was setup. 



> C2 Motorsports
> 
> 630cc ’96-up mk3 Obd2 Vr6
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

On a brighter note, talking to CM on FB about trading in my w/m controller for the newer version. 









New one reads boost vac. (-30 to +30). Mine doesn't read vac. I want a gauge instead of the box also. Huge :thumbup: for CM customer service.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> After turning down the FP a bit, it runs alot better. But i still see 10.6 while building up boost. Turning down the FP isn't leaning it out. When the plugs were gapped at .30, the lowest it got was around 10.8 but the idle/off boost sucked. Being that i turn the FP down a tad, maybe i should throw the .30 gapped plugs. Does this makes sense? TIA for the help. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good stuff :thumbup: thanks for that


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

This is 10 threads jammed into one now... major tangents.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> This is 10 threads jammed into one now... major tangents.


 Sure is


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

quick test fit of my new Pillage turbo header


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Where'd you get the gold wrap


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

you can get them at summitracing.com , jegs.com or ebay :thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Manifold looks hot! you mentioned before that it was fabbed up with atp fitment in mind, thats an awesome idea as most build kits around that manifold. And hopefully they are making more than one


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

DieGTi said:


> This is 10 threads jammed into one now... major tangents.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> This is 10 threads jammed into one now... major tangents.


 Its not a picture thread anymore, thats for sure. :thumbdown:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Is that girl on the picture your ex?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Yareka said:


> Manifold looks hot! you mentioned before that it was fabbed up with atp fitment in mind, thats an awesome idea as most build kits around that manifold. And hopefully they are making more than one


I would be interested if they made more....especially because of the atp fitment...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Boost112 said:


> I would be interested if they made more....especially because of the atp fitment...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


yup it is a direct fitment for the ATP exhaust manifold... the exhaust housing just needs to be clocked in an angle :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

planning on making more later down the road... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow...something as small as this will cause a small boost leak. And this clamped the connector to the turbo. Replaced & she's running PERFECT! Fixed my w/m too. It was a loose vac line. Ready for the dyno.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Wow...something as small as this will cause a small boost leak. And this clamped the connector to the turbo. Replaced & she's running PERFECT! Fixed my w/m too. It was a loose vac line. Ready for the dyno.


I am a little lost as to what this is? Just a connector?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> I am a little lost as to what this is? Just a connector?


Look at threads 8 thru 10. If its not fully clamped, you'll loose boost past the clamp. It actually slid over the small hump on the turbo. The way it sits & it being slightly snug kept it from sliding fully off.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Is it a t bolt clamp for a boost line? it looks like a drive gear for a lathe or someting, on a wooden table, cept its bent and chewed up. Why is it bent? they dont need as much pressure on them to strip threads, if the clamp is in working order and the hard line is round.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

lol....i'm sorry, its a T-bolt clamp. I'm sitting here like guys....its...a...t-bolt....whadiras wood ah come een.:sly: :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like its been heated cherry at some point. replace it. hopefully there isnt that much heat near the coupler its holding on. Try some better sheilding to protect it too. I know its a hot area, mine doesnt like it much either. I used a silver heat shield with the clips on it from a 1.8 t down at the turbo. Fits perfectly.
Whos clamp is that btw? never seen em with the edge lips.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

hmm....good observation. My outlet is clocked at 6 and a 135* coupler. It is in fact pretty close to the exhaust mani. The thing is the mech. part was on the mani side. Hence why its be heated on that side. I've since pointed it towards the firewall. The coupler shows no sign of heat damage. I plan on gold foiling it along with a few other things. In the meantime i have 1 1/2" Yi wrap left over. I can temp wrap it till i get the foil. :thumbup:

You can see the clamp on the outlet side. 









As far as the brand, CXRacing.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

How nice was that leak?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

masterqaz said:


> How nice was that leak?


Definitely enough for me to notice the difference. Since i've fixed it, my throttle is much crisper. I think i was loosing boost as it was building up....which was partly why it took so long to build up. It only leaked when there was alotta pressure. If you look back a few pages, i mentioned it use get to 5# then struggle with anything after. The way the couple is, it won't blow off & being that the clamp wasn't fully tight, it leaked.
Im very happy atm. Ive solved most of the issues i've been having. Im ready to hit the dyno.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> . Im ready to hit the dyno.


I cant wait to see the results!:thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Definitely enough for me to notice the difference. Since i've fixed it, my throttle is much crisper. I think i was loosing boost as it was building up....which was partly why it took so long to build up. It only leaked when there was alotta pressure. If you look back a few pages, i mentioned it use get to 5# then struggle with anything after. The way the couple is, it won't blow off & being that the clamp wasn't fully tight, it leaked.
> Im very happy atm. Ive solved most of the issues i've been having. Im ready to hit the dyno.


I know the feeling I've got a leak I need to seal at cylinder 1. One of the flanges must not be flat or something cause it keeps popping gaskets. Boosts pretty good though still which is weird.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


>


Looks like your oil line is awfully close to the manifold too, or is that just the picture?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

That is actually an old pic. That was right after i got the oil restrictor. Its actually covered in a heat shield sleeve & sits well above it.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I assume you have a banjo adapter on your chain tensioner. Who made it?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

banjo adapter?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Some knock the steel ball out and tap into the oil feed right in the back of the head. Think I first saw that on wickeda2's car a decade ago.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> Some knock the steel ball out and tap into the oil feed right in the back of the head. Think I first saw that on wickeda2's car a decade ago.


Ballsy


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> banjo adapter?


ohhhhhhhh.......The line goes all the way to the front to the oil filter housing. From the pic, it looks like it ends at the t-chain cover. It runs under the upper t-chain cover/tranny.

And it is ballsy tapping the block.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*were getting there*


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> ohhhhhhhh.......The line goes all the way to the front to the oil filter housing. From the pic, it looks like it ends at the t-chain cover. It runs under the upper t-chain cover/tranny.


HPA uses a sandwich plate and longer plunger on the upper chain tensioner for oil feed with their turbo kits. Thought you had something like that.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

stealthmk1 said:


> HPA uses a sandwich plate and longer plunger on the upper chain tensioner for oil feed with their turbo kits. Thought you had something like that.


Interesting point to tap off for oil supply. Anyone have any first hand experience with this setup? I would have thought there would be a measurable lag in time for adequate oil pressure; that it would take considerably longer for the accumulation of pressure at the tensioner vs the block/filter... especially at cold start - due to leaching of the oil. Journal bearing turbos must love that. Guess it works for them.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I never heard or see it done. And i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

i used to think like you guys, now, if it ain't broke don't fix is the way i look at things.
Problem is my s hit is broken!!!:banghead:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

wussup?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Interesting point to tap off for oil supply. Anyone have any first hand experience with this setup? I would have thought there would be a measurable lag in time for adequate oil pressure; that it would take considerably longer for the accumulation of pressure at the tensioner vs the block/filter... especially at cold start - due to leaching of the oil. Journal bearing turbos must love that. Guess it works for them.


I installed an R32 kit of theirs on a customers car recently. Can't speak to the response time but I'd have to imagine the oil gets there pretty quick. If it didn't the chain could jump. The control valve in the deck should keep too much oil from bleeding down. 
I might have some pics of the HPA part at work. I'll look around Monday.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

.therealvrt said:


> if it ain't broke don't fix is the way i look at things.:


Its a hard thing to do.  Im not right if i don't mess with things. I try really really hard not to.....but it never last. :laugh:

Boost contr. is working beautifully btw. Still didn't get the rpms to work but its no biggie.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Its a hard thing to do.  Im not right if i don't mess with things. I try really really hard not to.....but it never last. :laugh:
> 
> Boost contr. is working beautifully btw. Still didn't get the rpms to work but its no biggie.


You can get the signal from any injector if you cant take it at the fusebox. 
The only downside is you lose signal when engine braking but thats not an issue if only using the rpm signal for boost by gear


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I tried everything  connected it to the ECU, down at the fusebox like we talked about & nothing. I knocked out my speedo trying to get it working. I'll try the inj. though. Can't i get the inj. signal at the fusebox? I think its W1. @ Bonez, can you confirm this? I would really love to get the boost by gear working. I can tune my w/m around it. (as its boost based)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

On another note, i gotta take out my tank pump to inspect it. I think the p/u tube is rotted cause it runs rough soon as touches the res. mark. It stalled twice. Soon as filled the tank up, runs like a champ. Kinda hoping it is. Give me a reason to upgrade


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

W1 is speedo. You are thinking z1 but that is injector power. It does not pulse. All the pulsing wires will be from ecu. Did you try g1/12?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Yup. I'm going to try again today. I post my results...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

first drive with my custom Pillage exhaust manifold :thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Youre killing me with these manifold updates :laugh:

So whats the verdict
changes in spool?
overall power?
fitment issues(wastegate firewall)?
what turbo are you running again?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yareka said:


> Youre killing me with these manifold updates :laugh:
> 
> So whats the verdict
> changes in spool?
> ...


sorry :beer:

I havent done any data logs with it so I dont have any real data to back up what ever I say, should have done it last nite when I did the video but forgot my laptop...

-spool is quicker for sure said my butt dyno :thumbup:
-power is more everywhere across the power band, top end was nuttier than before... once again my butt dyno said this :screwy:
-fitment is fine no clearance issue with anything, firewall etc... only thing we had to do was to make a vband spacer/adapter for the turbo to the downpipe... my 3.5" downpipe hits the bottom of the 3rd runner... (a 3" dp does fit)
-turbo is a Precision (journal bearing) 6766 with a T4 .96 to a 3.5"dp to a full 3.5" aluminum exhaust :thumbup:


now check this out


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Nice manifold and update. :thumbup:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Finally fired up my VrT last night. Started on the first crank not too bad considering we installed SDS. Got some bugs to fix though as usual. Getting a vac leak at the Injectors. 

Got a few questions for you guys:

- what's a good plug wire to run with msd coil? Mine are garbage, missfires bad.
- anyone running a crx clutch cable? Mine has not enough slack to reach the pedal?

Just need to fix these issues and wire the launch control and I'll be pretty much set!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

HPA oil feed line setup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

stealthmk1 said:


> HPA oil feed line setup:


Thank you kind Sir.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

1992_mk2gti said:


> - what's a good plug wire to run with msd coil? Mine are garbage, missfires bad.


 I run these ... you won't be able to run these easily without a short runner intake.

http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS+Performance+Products/555/40205/10002/-1


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Mani is crazy Paolo. :thumbup: How much are these gonna run for? I would love to see a back to back dyno comparison.


oh, you should've wrapped it before installing. Them under hood temps will hotz.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Mani is crazy Paolo. :thumbup: How much are these gonna run for? I would love to see a back to back dyno comparison.
> 
> 
> oh, you should've wrapped it before installing. Them under hood temps will hotz.


Thanks! idk about the pricing as its not in production yet... will be taking it back off this coming winter to get tumbled then Ill have it coated... also the manifold still needs a bracket welded in to help support any sagging in the future...

I dont know a about back to back dyno on the same day but will have a dyno sheet on the same dyno a few weeks in between...


----------



## xjewx24x (Aug 4, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Mani is crazy Paolo. :thumbup: How much are these gonna run for? I would love to see a back to back dyno comparison.
> 
> 
> oh, you should've wrapped it before installing. Them under hood temps will hotz.


screw wrapping.. swaintech


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

xjewx24x said:


> screw wrapping.. swaintech


Ceramic coating > wrap :thumbup:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

I sold this car earlier this year, when we buy a house with a third car garage there will be a 1988 MK2 GTi going into it (Year I was born  )

But here was my 2001 VR6


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

love the new exhaust sound with the new Pillage exhaust manifold :thumbup:




 
exhaust sound with the ATP exhaust manifold :beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

xjewx24x said:


> screw wrapping.. swaintech


Anyone have any personal experience with swaintech? I've known about it for years but never sent anything to them. Very familiar with how it works, just don't know about pricing since our cars aren't the "typical" 6 cyl


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I've sen Swaintech coating flake.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

stealthmk1 said:


> Ceramic coating > wrap :thumbup:


Thermal Coated > Ceramic coated

I had my DP done its actually the coolest metal in the bay. Honestly shocked how cool it is.









Im gonna get Adam (eurosportgti) to do my exh. housing. We've been talking about it forever.


Edit: It still looks like that. No discoloring at all.


----------



## xjewx24x (Aug 4, 2008)

stealthmk1 said:


> Ceramic coating > wrap :thumbup:


Swaintech is still waaaaaaaaaay better


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Another quick question, what is a common fpr that is used with an aftermarket billet rail?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Another quick question, what is a common fpr that is used with an aftermarket billet rail?


Any 1:1 fuel injected adj. FPR & even a stock FPR providing you have an adapter. I went with FuelLab due to the various color options. There's a Banner Adv. that just came out with a FPR that pretty cheap. Look on this page or the previous one.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Ok. So i finally have time to add my setup to this massive thread. 

Some of you might know me/remember me. Having kids really side tracks some of your projects. Went from being a full blown VW head to changing diapers full time. 

I had a VRT Mk2 Coupe few years back which I ended up parting out and selling. Missed being in a VW after being on a crotch rocket for a bit, sold that, and picked this up and have had it for about 3 years. Had it shipped from California to NYC. Put it away for a little over a year as we were living in Midtown. Just took it out recently, changed the clutch and am slowly working out some links to put it on the road before the fall. 

Here's a run down from the original FS thread:

Engine:
-Stock engine rebuilt w/ ARP head studs & Euro Spec 8.5:1 head gasket
-Internal rotating assembly has been balanced & blue printed
-The block magnfluxed & hot tanked before assembly.
-All clearances checked and bearings plasti-gauged
-New rings, rod bearings, main bearings, oil pump, coolant pump, all new gaskets & filters.
-Race-Shop crack pipe coolant tube
-Low temp thermostat
-Twin slim-line electric cooling fans
-Cylinder head was rebuilt by Joe @ The Race-Shop with a mild port & polish job, new seals, retainers, springs, & valves.

Turbo setup:
-Turbonetics T66 dual ball bearing turbo, on center, P trim, oil and water cooled. Currently has a .81 a/r hotside on it, I have .69 and .58 housings that I'm including as well.
-TiAL 38mm wastegate, rerouted into the exhaust
-GReddy Type-S BOV, recirculated
-ATP rev 2 cast manifold, ported for T4 flange only (helps with spool up)
-Full 4inch intake
-ATP 3inch downpipe, 3inch all the way back to a single muffler. There's a manual cutout where the midpipe is for when you want to be loud(er).
-Bosch 044 Motorsport fuel pump
-Bosch 440cc Green Top injectors
-Newest C2 440 file (runs GREAT, driveability is awesome and MFD works 100%)
-C2 short runner intake manifold
-Spearco air to water intercooler, heat exchanger mounted up front below the driver side fog, 5 gallon reservoir in the hatch.
-AWIC pump can be manually controlled via a switch or theres a Hobbs switch mounted to the compressor housing which automatically turns on the pump at anything over 3psi

Transmission:
-Quaife 6 speed synchromesh transmission with 3.39 ring and pinion http://www.autotech.com/prod_drive_gearkits.htm
-Quaife LSD w/ bolt kit
-*New ACT 6 puck sprung clutch
-*New ACT HD pressure plate
-resurfaced stock flywheel
-B&M short shift kit
-Fresh (


----------



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> love the new exhaust sound with the new Pillage exhaust manifold :thumbup:


Sounds like a beast:thumbup:

edit: you can really hear the difference


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbup: nice thread, im glad i came here


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Ok. So i finally have time to add my setup to this massive thread.
> 
> Some of you might know me/remember me. Having kids really side tracks some of your projects. Went from being a full blown VW head to changing diapers full time.


Don't be so modest. Eddie is a triple OG......:wave: And we've all went through it. I have 4 kids. Youngest is 11 to the oldest being 21. I never really left due to working on them for a living.

Cars looking good. You need to bring it out to some meets fool'. Alotta sh*t going on this summer for us Southern NY'ers.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That Pilage manifold sounds awesome... kinda glad I don't have the ATP setup currently so I can't be tempted to place an order


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Don't be so modest. Eddie is a triple OG......:wave: And we've all went through it. I have 4 kids. Youngest is 11 to the oldest being 21. I never really left due to working on them for a living.
> 
> Cars looking good. You need to bring it out to some meets fool'. Alotta sh*t going on this summer for us Southern NY'ers.


Hahaha. Dreadz. It's been ages brotha. I am definitely coming out a lot more. Where is everyone meeting these days besides College Point? The bug bit me again and ive been putting in wrench time lately. Not to mention that I'm about to change careers. Been doing IT for a bit but my natural passion and talent has always been wrenching and wiring. I start school September 27 for automotive technology. Would love to work wrenching on cars. Where are you working on Dubs at? 

The car looked a lot better when I got it. I drove it the summer I bought it and garaged it. The clear coat on the roof was peeling (Cali car). As months passed, it started spreading like a disease. Working its way downwards, the clear coat is now coming off in areas of every panel. The body is straight as hell though. Not a dent or spec of rust, so that's a plus. 

I've been surfing the internet shores of Europe trying to source Euro DE interior for it. Hopefully going in for paint this winter. 

::yawn:: No cure for the addiction. 



Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I had a shop in Ronkonkoma (Suffolk) & further out east for 20 yrs. I sold the biz (to a guy that turned it into a used tire place) & retired last Nov. due to a back injury. I've been working on a clothing company since January. Mainly geared to car enthusiast who are into fashion. I will also be doing collaborations with a few VW shops/company's. I don't wanna say to much as the idea i've been working hasn't been done yet. I'll just say that i will be the first to do it. Only person outside of EEM that does great T designs is Carlitos @ Outline Industries. But even they haven't done it.  All the machines will be here at the end of Oct.

Oddly i'e been getting alotta request to detail cars. I've done 6 this month. They all say a person like me that keeps my car clean all the time has to do their car. :laugh:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

VRpoweredA2 said:


>


Glad to see you back, and nice Mk3. My wife really wants another, cleaner one to replace her old rusty 4 door Golf VR swap . At some point I'd like to "import" one from out west. :beer:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Anyone else interested in attending this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5796517-2012-H2Oi-Forced-Induction-GTG


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> Anyone else interested in attending this?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5796517-2012-H2Oi-Forced-Induction-GTG


haha i'm in..with the rest of the vw shows i've gone to i'm sure it'll be where I want to be amidst all the notched frames and air ride set-up guys arguing who's car thats laying on the frame is lower :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Another Happy Lugtronic customer!!! -Rui V. (rventoo7) :thumbup:









Thanks Kevin for taking care of my friend! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

70% sure that im ditching the VRT this winter for a 2.5 & turbo setup. The 2.5L is way more efficient then the 12v. It flows right up there with the 24v and spacer/internals are not needed till 400+hp. APT dyno'd one & it made 340hp @ 14# on a C2 stage 2 kit. 405hp @ 20#....stock comp, stock engine....6076 turbo. 550cc inj. is good for 500+. The 2.5T keeps going where the VR falls flat. My boy has a crashed 07 Rabbit at the yard & is willing to give me a great deal on it and if i can make it happen, i'm going for it. I love the sound of a 2.5T. Sounds like a VR @ idle and an old Audi turbo 10/20v when revving.

This sound MEAN


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

sounds good! yea ive seen what AP has been posting... looks good :thumbup: but I just dont like the ratios on those transmissions... way to short 

also AP should finish my friends transmission first as its been paid in FULL back in April for the gforce gearset, pinion brace, peloquin etc... should have went with SQS from the beginning:banghead::thumbdownsorry for the rant lol)


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Suddenly you would be in the wrong thread.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Sounds like a VR @ idle and an old Audi turbo 10/20v when revving.


Coincedentally, I think us 12v turbo guys are to the VW world what the 10v/20v 5 cyl turbo guys are to the Audi world. 
Why are we still messing with these 20 year old boat anchors?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> Anyone else interested in attending this?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5796517-2012-H2Oi-Forced-Induction-GTG


Assuming I get my new motor/tranny/tires in/on by H20, I will be there :thumbup:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

prometheus_ said:


> Assuming I get my new motor/tranny/tires in/on by H20, I will be there :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

stealthmk1 said:


> Coincidentally, I think us 12v turbo guys are to the VW world what the 10v/20v 5 cyl turbo guys are to the Audi world.
> Why are we still messing with these 20 year old boat anchors?


If i sig'd quotes, this would be it....:laugh: Thats what i've been thinking lately. I swear, it hit me like WTF am i messing with this old engine when there's better. If i can get 400hp out of a 4 yr old engine without it busting a sweat...why am i still f*ckin' with the VR. I can see its gonna be difficult reaching my hp without blowing something up. Go into the 2.5L forum & you'll see alotta guys are turbo'd and making great power. I think i'm gonna wait till next year. (providing we get past Dec.21st ). Gotta get wifey a project/Dreadz winter daily ASAP while i rebuild the 2.7T. Might be picking up an 01 Jetta....VR6...:facepalm:

And fyi, the 02s tranny is just a 6 spd 02j. Swap in an 02J or a 4 cyl. 02a. Personally, id use all the internals from the 02s except the gears into the 02j. All the bushing & such are far better in the 02s it would an upgrade. I've seen a guy swap the gears around which had longer gear & still retained 6th. It still uses an 02a/j diff.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> And fyi, the 02s tranny is just a 6 spd 02j. Swap in an 02J or a 4 cyl. 02a. Personally, id use all the internals from the 02s except the gears into the 02j. All the bushing & such are far better in the 02s it would an upgrade. I've seen a guy swap the gears around which had longer gear & still retained 6th. It still uses an 02a/j diff.


Does the bell housing for the 2.5 share any similarities with the 4 cyl one?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

gdt said:


> Does the bell housing for the 2.5 share any similarities with the 4 cyl one?


From what i gathered, the 2.0T shares the same 6 spd tranny as the 2.5L. I'm talking MK5 not MK6. I'm not sure on the newer models.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Did i the DUI coilpack conversion a couple weeks ago. 

I was having spark issues over 20psi on the stock coilpack so i thought it was time to upgrade. 

The car is now luving .030 gap @ 23psi Had the car at the the track yesterday and ran a [email protected] on street tires


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> The car is now luving .030 gap @ 23psi Had the car at the the track yesterday and ran a [email protected] on street tires


How's the idle & off boost?



And i found 2 fuel leaks. In port of the FPR & a bad hose clamp at the filter. I ended up replacing all the fuel seals incl. at the pump & FPR. Its like night & day. So smooth & really quite at idle.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What is that white **** all over the threads?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I was going to ask about that and the brown ring... doesn't appear to be a fitting intended for o-ring seal.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Thats a lot of thread tape....no sealant needed for -an fittings 

And for the as diegti mentioned, you need the oring fittings for an fpr.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I use a drop of clean motor oil on the threads/head normally.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

In cases that do require sealant I try to avoid thread tape. I have a couple of different pipe sealants that I've used for oil and fuel with good success.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I know....i know. Could only find 2 locally so i used a 6an for the 3rd which intensions on changing it later. This is the 1st time its leaked since i finished the car. I had to use a thicker o-ring (which is what the brown thing is) as the reg. o-ring would have been to small. Its ripped from me taking the fitting off. Its all fixed & the other 2 look like this...









At the time i kinda OD'd on the wrapping, not knowing if its gonna work (hence why its thicker on the FPR side) just to get it running. It didn't leak so i never bothered changing it. 9 months later (today), it starts to drip.

I'll change it one of these days. I plan on redoing the fuel system eventually. hard lined feed & return, fuel cooler, pump & filter relocated & better FPR fittings & hose ends....i don't like siliconeintakes.com line & fittings. They're garbage.

That leak was nothing compare to the other one. Where the FPR might've dripped once every 5 hrs, i was loosing alot of gas due to the hose clamp.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

This is 10 threads jammed into one now... major tangents lol

the car felt slower after the oil hit 232 on a 100 degree day, didn't take long & after letting completely off, it didn't come down much, i keep thinking the oil spraying on the pistons has something to do with knock threshold... so:

1 i mounted a small rabbit radiator under the gas tank w wire to the tank straps & 1" high pres sprinkler hose. used a rabbit heater core hose to go out of the heater core to the rear 1" & another same 90 degree rabbit, reducing hose out of the rear return 1" into the engine heater core return & it didn't get over 196, 95 degree day, although i wasn't on a closed course that time...

2 i put a T in the rear radiator return hose to send cooler water into the oil heat exchanger inlet & just blocked the old oe hose @ the oil heater..."half" going back into the engine & the straight half of the T into the "oil cooler"...highest 184, although i wasn't on a closed course that time... still 95 out 

3 i noticed stock evo having a huge hole in the hood above the turbo for some reason. i considered all the variations of hood scoops & came up w...i just got it & drove the car home 1300 miles with the hood not latched, since it wouldn't & hadn't since the fmic was installed previously. i replaced the stripped out core support bolts & put a larger spring on the hood safety latch, removed the rubber strip under the front of the hood, i have effective hood scoop & i can still close the hood. now the road course is 184 max oil temp & it quickly drops to 176 on cool down/highway speeds, 90 degree day. kinda surprised how it can't get hot on the highway. 5 quarter mile pulls w quick stops, sit for 2 minutes & it got to 192 once but all i have is 1 12" slimline fan. & lastly WheneveR i stop the car, the sri is cool to the touch. ~$100

thx to my friend chipper for parts & suggesting meth so many times ..but i'm stubborn.. & it's cool to the touch now anyway...w o having to floor it


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Speaking of oil temps, what do people consider normal for turbo VRs? (without external oil coolers)
In ~85F weather, moderately hard driving I'm seeing 220-230F. IIRC this is about in line with what I would see on my old stock VR Mk3. I used to see 250-255 on the road course, pushing about 8/10 with the Mk2 when it was NA back in the day.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

^^^^

...can you take a picture...im having a hard time understanding what you did...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Hottest I ever saw was 246F crossing some large deserts in the southwest in the summer with ac on at just under triple digit speed... with water at ~220F. Back in the north east I see 200-215F in normal driving with water~180F. Ambient plays a larger role with the valve cover heatsink fins... when it gets below 80F ambient I see around 200-205F and sometimes cooler on long decel with the mountains with water dropping to 160F. I need to ditch my cold thermostat and fan switch now.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Andrew, you're running and oil cooler, right? What weight oil?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Stock oil cooler only, normally 10w30 in the summer, 5w30 on the fringe seasons when temps are colder.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

finally posted the results of my teardown in the carnage thread. starting the rebuild now and changing a few things up for the upcoming wek'fest show in Austin at the end of Sept. Gotta defend my title :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Sorry Been Busy...*

Old faithful. Old build. New pics... 

3L Stock head PT6766... Wolf V500 Management 
DSS CV, Kaaz Diff (02J), Plenty of other goodies...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


>


 LMFAO....hahahaha.....Sounds JUST like my wife..:laugh: I gotta drive like an old man when she's in the car now. Any hint of boost & i get a dirty look. I have to the ok just to pass someone. :facepalm:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Got an oil pressure question. Fully rebuilt motor, tried two different pumps, still get the same reading. 12psi at idle. I'm used to seeing around 20-25psi on all my other vr motors. What am I missing here? Any suggestions? 

Bentley states I should see over 29psi at 2k which I'm well over that, (50psi) and up to 101psi at higher rpms. I'm seeing around 75-80psi uptop. 

Just at a loss for ideas.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

turbo mike said:


> Got an oil pressure question. Fully rebuilt motor, tried two different pumps, still get the same reading. 12psi at idle. I'm used to seeing around 20-25psi on all my other vr motors. What am I missing here? Any suggestions?
> 
> Bentley states I should see over 29psi at 2k which I'm well over that, (50psi) and up to 101psi at higher rpms. I'm seeing around 75-80psi uptop.
> 
> Just at a loss for ideas.


 Did you check bearing clearances with plastigauge? If you're a bit loose you'll possibly see that.

-Andrew


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

After putting a few miles on the 5423 (9) plugs, they're just to cold for my setup. I'm fouling plugs after 10 miles of driving due to the insulator not getting hot enough for self cleaning....which causing them to foul. I can smell the unburnt fuel fumes through the catch can not to mention i'm shotting flames between gears. I moved up to the 4554 (8)....lets see if there's a difference. If not i'm going back to the BKR7's. They never gave me any problems.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

New plugs and old change 
Trying out the ford coil...


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Yup, that was all done at the machine shop. I'm thinking its the intermediate shaft gear and gear for the oil pump drive. Going to pull the manifold/turbo tomorrow and take a look.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Highbeam2 said:


> New plugs and old change
> Trying out the ford coil...


 
I'm going to follow you around the forum like an annoying little brother lol. 

Did you pick up the foil locally or ordered ? Need to get a few feet for my firewall.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

bought it from SK Speed. I think i have extra


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> bought it from SK Speed. I think i have extra


 Looking good B, let me know how the plugs work out after last night's test run.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

I've seen a lot of those Ford coils fail at work. Cylinder 2 usually loses spark IIRC.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

92g60gti said:


> I've seen a lot of those Ford coils fail at work. Cylinder 2 usually loses spark IIRC.


 Not saying they don't... 

However never had any of the stock ones fail until I've pushed them in excess of 20 psi with a large gap (> .028). When that becomes an issue go to the Screamin Demon and run > 25 psi with .030 gap all day. They are superior to the VAG coil. 

PS - I think you are corect about the coil that fails too because I have had the same coil fail each time with the stock Ford and I think it was #2.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

I've had MSD coils sitting in my tool box for over a year now. I just can't justify spending the money on the bracket when the car now needs a stupid cam sensor trigger so I can finally make this CE light go away :banghead: Also needs a few other things done within the next 2 weeks before I register it. 



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> I've had MSD coils sitting in my tool box for over a year now. I just can't justify spending the money on the bracket when the car now needs a stupid cam sensor trigger so I can finally make this CE light go away :banghead: Also needs a few other things done within the next 2 weeks before I register it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2












Made my own bracket.. :thumbup: 

never had a problem with MSD but fig'd I'd try something new... 
MSD .028 22psi And 300+ miles to the tank.. Remember a Cabrio has like a 11 gal tank.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Looking good B, let me know how the plugs work out after last night's test run.


 16psi .030 gap breaks up bad imma close the gap today and try again after i finish washing it


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Highbeam2 said:


> Made my own bracket.. :thumbup:
> 
> never had a problem with MSD but fig'd I'd try something new...
> MSD .028 22psi And 300+ miles to the tank.. Remember a Cabrio has like a 11 gal tank.


 You got 1 up on me.... The welder. Lol. 
Damn. 300+? For real? Might have to get on this MSD swap quicker than I thought. GTI will be my daily as the wife takes the Fit to work. Can't knock Honda reliability and 38+mpg.

What turbo are you running? 

Winter project might be different turbo and Lugtronics. 

The 440s are close to their life span and I want to part ways with VW engine management. 



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Highbeam.... 

Did you get your manifold jet coated locally? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Highbeam....
> 
> Did you get your manifold jet coated locally?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 Unofficial... it is ceramic header spray paint.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Highbeam2 said:


> Unofficial... it is ceramic header spray paint.


 How's it holding up? Does it block heat pretty well? Stuffs a whole lot cheaper tan "real" ceramic coating.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

Highbeam2 said:


> Old faithful. Old build. New pics...
> 
> 3L Stock head PT6766... Wolf V500 Management
> DSS CV, Kaaz Diff (02J), Plenty of other goodies...


 were you by chance traveling in this on interstate 80 in western PA about this time two years ago? reason for asking is, i was in my vrt and was gettin on interstate, and bumped into a pretty snappy beetle lol. was never able to find the build or owner tho...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

sleepin gti said:


> were you by chance traveling in this on interstate 80 in western PA about this time two years ago? reason for asking is, i was in my vrt and was gettin on interstate, and bumped into a pretty snappy beetle lol. was never able to find the build or owner tho...


 Hard to say... Two years ago I was in Iraq. 
The owner has been all over the place, meaning a house in NY and Texas. 
Needless to say but the car has never seen a tow truck. :thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

Highbeam2 said:


> Hard to say... Two years ago I was in Iraq.
> The owner has been all over the place, meaning a house in NY and Texas.
> Needless to say but the car has never seen a tow truck. :thumbup:


 right on, legit build none the less :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

one i built for a customer of mine about 6 months back 

comp turbo 6062 t3 .82 ar 
9-1 headspacer 
034 surgetank with 044 pump 
c2 42lb software 
2.9 clone manifold 
367 wheel @ 16 psi 378 at 17.5 psi


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

^durty..i just threw up in my mouth hahah


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

haha, that was badass!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

11.0 @ 133? If I saw that correctly, nice job and Congrats!


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

So, looked like you won...what did the Corvette run?


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

nice work Paulo! wish I could have been there.
You going to ShownGo?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks! New PB for me  Had a great time at the track, need to get a few safety equipments as the officials were telling me I need them after each pass :laugh:

That z06 was running 10.9 all day and it would have been a great race if he stayed on it but he let off at the 1000ft. Nothing went wrong with his car as he was parked next to me in the pits.. he just couldnt catch me at the end so he just cruised :thumbdown: 

This was my best run of [email protected] w/ 1.747 ( so close!) ... the run before this was [email protected] w/ 1.785 60'

:beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Awesome run! What was your previous pb before the new manifold? 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

last time was [email protected] 122... but im running a little more boost now


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


>


Boss :thumbup:


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Good stuff in here :heart:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

heres another vid...
my [email protected] pass...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> heres another vid...
> my [email protected] pass...


Heck yeah! Congrats on that pass!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Help....help....
I'm totally stumped. My car idles like sh*t sometimes. My a/f's dip to 18-19 & almost wanna stall. Things i covered so far.

New plugs @ OEM gap
Went over EVERY vac line & boost tube clamps. Any place that would have a vac leak with a vacuum tester.
Thought the alt might be on its way out but i'm getting 14.05v
Fuel pressure is solid at 43psi.
Fuel pump is fine


What i noticed tonite was when i unplug the blue temp sensor, it idles on point as well as the a/f's (14.7). Soon as i plug it in the idle starts to go down. I changed the sens & it still does the same thing. The only thing left which i'm gonna check is the coilpack. I have a spare one on the shelf so i'll swap it out & see what happens. Other then that it runs fine. No break up at all anywhere in rpms. Its only at idle & it happens 50% of the time. Am i on the right track? Anything else i should check? -TIA


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

bad throttle body maybe dreadz?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

well finaly got her running !! 

GT4088, running SDS, 4"dp, 630cc's, short runner, cat cams. 




























hitting the dyno and getting it tuned thursday, hoping for something close to 400whp :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> bad throttle body maybe dreadz?


Thought about that today. Thats the one thing i don't have in the stash.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Thought about that today. Thats the one thing i don't have in the stash.


 Id check the POT voltages in vagcom. Time to upgrade your stash hehehe


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Help....help....
> I'm totally stumped. My car idles like sh*t sometimes. My a/f's dip to 18-19 & almost wanna stall. Things i covered so far.
> 
> New plugs @ OEM gap
> ...


 maf maybe? or are you useing pro-maf?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> heres another vid...
> my [email protected] pass...


 man does this sound nice, what exhaust is on here?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks! My new tubular exhaust manifold changed the.exhaust note alot... in my youtube page, there is an old vid of my exhaust note (with atp manifold) and a newer vid with my Pillage custom manifold ... 

and a 3.5" custom aluminum exhaust with 3.5" dp as well


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

1992_mk2gti said:


> well finaly got her running !!
> 
> GT4088, running SDS, 4"dp, 630cc's, short runner, cat cams.
> 
> ...


 I don't think 400 will be very difficult at all. Stock bottom end?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeap, stock bottom end. 8.5:1. Head spacer


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

someone was really pushing Autotech 264 cams on me the other day, then I searched on here and went with an SRi instead. Sometimes my car falls on its face I guess because of the heat, so its gonna be nice to not have heat soak from that turbo flaming right by the throttle. 

Do you guys keep the coolant line running through the throttle body or can I bypass that? BTW I took out that little metal thing that goes in the one line because I thought it was a broken piece off my throttle body when I was over heating doh! 

turns out my t stat was stuck shut. I was far far away from home. :wave:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Just bypass it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

catalina2.o said:


> maf maybe? or are you useing pro-maf?


 Yup...Pro-MAF 

Still haven't solved it yet. I check the CP and even moved the MAF closer to the turbo. That helped the throttle response...greatly actually....but didn't cure my bad idle. It dips randomly & my a/f are hovering between 18-19...then bam, back to perfect idle which the a/f's are nose on 14.7. 

I'm gonna start testing the CTS today. 

I know most of you guys are heading to H2oi. Sucks i won't be making it. Was trying to fix this so i can go. ....Have fun :wave:


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

you still have a week!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)




----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Off topic, but.....


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

And....


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> heres another vid...
> my [email protected] pass...


 Sick! :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


>


 Thanks! Heres my [email protected] pass


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

PjS860ct said:


> Thanks! Heres my [email protected] pass


 Awesome times.:thumbup: so close to 10's


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> Awesome times.:thumbup: so close to 10's


 Thanks! 

The best vw/audi tuner named Kevin Black said that I shouldnt have eaten breakfast that day or I would have went 10s  lol


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Hit the toilet hard next time  



Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Haha yea! I was thinking drinking some green tea.. that will definitely lighten me up! Lol:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

**** yea i bring the z to the track on empty and its still slow as ****!!!! 

best time yet is 14.789 2.14 60' on yoko all seasons. 5,800ft above sea level @ Bandimere Speedway


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> **** yea i bring the z to the track on empty and its still slow as ****!!!!
> 
> best time yet is 14.789 2.14 60' on yoko all seasons. 5,800ft above sea level @ Bandimere Speedway


 I know how you feel. Altitude is a bitch.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

oxygen injection:laugh:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

positive manifold pressure is always nice


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

1992_mk2gti said:


> GT4088, running SDS, 4"dp, 630cc's, short runner, cat cams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im sent


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Help....help....
> I'm totally stumped. My car idles like sh*t sometimes. My a/f's dip to 18-19 & almost wanna stall. Things i covered so far.
> 
> New plugs @ OEM gap
> ...


 
cam position senor? you throwing that code? chck that plug to see if its full of oil


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Check your TPS if you're still using one


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

syracusegli said:


> cam position senor? you throwing that code? chck that plug to see if its full of oil


 Swapped with a new one. 

Found a short in the VSS harness which fixed my cluster issues. I'm hitting the junky this week for another TB as i'm thinking my problem lies there. 


Although i've been tinkering with this car all summer, i've had a ball being turbo'd. No major problems & enough power to get respect on the street. Z06's....New Mercs....Evo10....Subies...Modded new Camaro's & Mustangs...modded Audi's.....yum yum. Papa Smurf always gets picked on ....little do they know he's a black belt. :sly:


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you running OBD1 or OBD2 hardware? 

I only ask because the connector for my throttle position sensor (on OBD1) was not only loose, but had some frayed wires. It was causing the thing to idle fairly weird of **** and run pretty rich. Fixing the connector solved the problem. 

It may be possible that if your setup calls for more fuel than my V1 (fairly likely), that it's just running way worse because of the extra fuel. 

Now, I don't have an idle stabilizer, and have my idle rpm configured via the set screw. 
I'm pretty sure that's what was keeping my car from running as badly as yours seems to. 

If you're on OBD2, it'd be even worse because that whole configuration is built into the throttlebody. 
So if you ARE using that, a different TB will probably solve your problem. 

Also.. how much power are you making nowadays?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm running a Kinectic/C2 Stage 4+. 630cc, T67, Pro-MAF...........OBD2. 

Power...i dunno. I hate guess only to be disappointed later on. I'm still running 2.5" DP & exhaust so whatever it is, its on the low side. I'm gonna get a base run very soon. Me & a friend are dyno shopping as we speak.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

crusinvw said:


> Don't really post to much on vortex but figured since I just finished this up a few weeks ago, I'd put a few pictures up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got this on the dyno last weekend, Currently it is 20psi, 40#, 3" Turbo back

386WHP
345WTQ





 
Graph shows this pull versus the previous setup:


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so ive been having a hard time figureing out what turbo i want to go with. Im buying a used kit from my friend he had it in his mk3 gti, it had a t04 60-1 atp turbo kit. 

the turbo is pretty worn so i want to replace it, i dont know which one to go with 

gt3076r 
gt3582r 

the kit comes with c2 stage 2 file 440cc injectors and 4" maf 

im planning on being around 350-400 its my show car so i dont really drive it all the time. 


*should i go for the stage 3 #63 630cc injectors and pro maf? 
or should i go lugtronic? 
or can i keep the 42# file and injectors and 4" maf?*


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

If you want the car to run right ,get the bang for your buck out of your parts, and have no concern about emissions, definitely lugtronic. If you're worried about emissions, stick with 42# unless you've got some plan that i wouldn't want to worry about. GL if you want the 60# junk to run ok. 

35r minimum imo.


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

the only reason i didnt wanna go stand alone was because i want somthing i can turn the key and drive i dont wanna sit there and send kevin log data and mess with it all the time


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

catalina2.o said:


> the only reason i didnt wanna go stand alone was because i want somthing i can turn the key and drive i dont wanna sit there and send kevin log data and mess with it all the time


 then have a local reputable tuner tune your car one time and leave it alone


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

You live in ****ing jersey, and i'm pretty sure you have some friends? Doesn't every other guy between the ages of 25 and 30 have a racecar or something?


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

since i was getting all the 42# software included i kinda wanted to use it but since im leaning more towards the gt35r i might have to opt for 63# or lugtronic 

@ tim lol CHRIS A. and BILLY MASON are the ones who are giving me pointers 

but i dont wanna bother them too much cuz i know there pretty busy


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Lugtronic is practically turn-key, Kevins base tune is very sufficient enough to enjoy. Paolo can speak to this, he was dragging the car on the base tune and it wasnt until later that Kevin refined his tune (IIRC) 

Sending logs to Kevin, isnt such a difficult thing... the pros hugely outweigh the cons.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

crusinvw said:


> Got this on the dyno last weekend, Currently it is 20psi, 40#, 3" Turbo back
> 
> 386WHP
> 345WTQ


 What turbo is that on?


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

pubahs said:


> Lugtronic is practically turn-key, Kevins base tune is very sufficient enough to enjoy. Paolo can speak to this, he was dragging the car on the base tune and it wasnt until later that Kevin refined his tune (IIRC)
> 
> Sending logs to Kevin, isnt such a difficult thing... the pros hugely outweigh the cons.


 yeh chances are im going to run the gt35r on low boost something like 10-15 psi on the 42# software if it allows me and then once i save up for lugtronic ill go the route it will clean up my bay a bit more.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Turn key is what Lugtronic plug n play ecu is all about! With control on how u want the engine to run that u cant get with a software/ chip... i have passed emissions as well with flying colors! ( roller dyno) only time i would run a chip if its in a newer car that needs the obd2 port for emissions... 

35r definitely or a Precision equivalent turbo... it wont fit with the stock intake manifold though n u will need a short runner ( 35r has a tang ex housing) n the atp kit is made for an on center housing n E cover... 

That reminds me! I still need to send my logs to Kevin from last friday when i was at the track  

-paolo


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

consumed by the darkside 






























curbed my blue 01 VRT, had to make another...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

There has been some advances in standalone technology and obviously the tuner makes a big difference. You send a couple logs to Kevin to tweak maps and you can never touch it again.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

catalina2.o said:


> since i was getting all the 42# software included i kinda wanted to use it but since im leaning more towards the gt35r i might have to opt for 63# or lugtronic


 


Why is that? 

20 psi on a 35R is plenty powerful for the use of the car in most cases. You will like it. 

The 42# software can more than adequately handle the 35R. 

Not a bash on Lugtronic by any means.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

personal advice.... 


DITCH the 35R....its only hype riding on hp..... 

get yourself a 6265 and never look back....


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> What turbo is that on?


 T67. And it's on 42# not 40# injectors and software.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

dub_slug said:


> personal advice....
> 
> 
> DITCH the 35R....its only hype riding on hp..... *right on the money!* _35R costs close to twice as much as a 6266 (journal bearing ofcourse, same if ceramic ball bearing...)_
> ...


 _fixed it .........^^^ they replaced the 65 wheel with a newly designed 66 wheel (which is awesome!)_

:beer:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

So, in looking at those Precision snails, and I'm seeing the 6266 around $900 or so new. Will it really be worth the extra $500 ish for a ball bearing CHRA? I've been on a journal for a couple years, and I've got no problem with it.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> So, in looking at those Precision snails, and I'm seeing the 6266 around $900 or so new. Will it really be worth the extra $500 ish for a ball bearing CHRA? I've been on a journal for a couple years, and I've got no problem with it.


 Read up on their "newer" JB's and be certain you know what you are doing with oil supply/return configuration. Other than that you will like the Precision turbo.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Read up on their "newer" JB's and be certain you know what you are doing with oil supply/return configuration. Other than that you will like the Precision turbo.


 I guess what I'm getting at is that I know I'll be going precision when the time comes. But, is the BB worth the extra $500, or will a JB get the job done just fine?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> I am a little lost as to what this is? Just a connector?


 Looks like the shaft from a T-bolt clamp.


Sent from my pager using Tapatalk...


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

Finally had some free time add my setup to the list, Its a budget kit I put together for my mk2. 
No skimping on Engine management however, running Lugtronic 630cc setup and couldn't be happier!:thumbup: Kevin is great to deal with and his tuning ability speaks for itself! On the base tune my car started, idled and ran smoother than my old Kinetics kit, stg1 C2 w/redtops. Big thanks to Paulo (PjS860ct) for the help and Kevin for all the tuning support!! Its Good to be boosting again!! 

obd2 stock block with 9:1 spacer and arp head studs 
atp exhaust mani 
3" turbo back (no cat, open dump) 
SRI w/MMP Phenolic Spacer 
Precision TO4 60-1 
tial bov and WG 










how it looked with the old setup 








and how it looked about a month and half ago


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Litle update from my side. 

After the tubular front 









i got cranking on a exhaust manifold, i'm still using the stock cast pieces wich are ported. 









Wich eventually came out like this 









i'm still working on the wastegate, but tis is how the t67 sits 


















i'm quite happy how everything worked out. Made the manifold in mn parents single car garage, with only an angle grinder at hand to cut all the bends etc.:thumbdown:


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm running a Kinectic/C2 Stage 4+. 630cc, T67, Pro-MAF...........OBD2.
> 
> Power...i dunno. I hate guess only to be disappointed later on. I'm still running 2.5" DP & exhaust so whatever it is, its on the low side.


 When you go 3inch or 3.5 .. thats gunna unleash all that extra HP that your turbo set up is capable of  

sweet set up btw :thumbup:


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*days away from start up*

i need ideas i need to extend my upper coolant hose due to my boost pipe going dead center in the middle of the hoseif i go over or under its about an inch short and bet to the pont hose is collapsed how can i extend it


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> _fixed it .........^^^ they replaced the 65 wheel with a newly designed 66 wheel (which is awesome!)_
> 
> :beer:


 so your saying to get the gt35r and get the 6266 ball bearing instead?, will that bolt up to my apt turbo manifold? will i be able to run my 42# software until i go for lugtronic?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

If you need to get your car inspected, Lugtronics isn't for you. If its your daily, chip software will be fine. Most of the guys here are on Lugtronics so its natural for them to push it on you...:laugh: Some of you guys need to keep in mind that not everyone races their VRT. Every setup doesn't have to be balls to the wall. 


To be honest, i wouldn't shoot for more then 450hp. Anything more is just a 'tarded smoke show. I'm sure you're burning most of the cars on the street. Don't need anything more then that. 6266 will work well with the 42lb software. Should bring you into the 400-425 range.

And my 4 yr old Stage 4 60# software is doing just fine. I dunno where "junk" came from. 


Finally fixed my issue. It was the TB. Not only did i swap the TB, i added a DV as i was having issues with my BOV. I see why the p/o of my turbo setup ran both DV & BOV. The DV will handle anything under 15lbs. The BOV will handle anything on the plus side of that. And being that its recirc'd, i won't have the MAF issues. Its running great now. While i was at the junky, i picked up another scan port so i can finally remove the CEL. Installing it tomorrow.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The beauty of Lugtronic is when you need to get inspected you take out Lugtronic ecu, install stock ecu and go get inspected.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody ODB2 running Lugtronic here? Last time I looked in to it plug and play was not available for ODB2 yet and I would have to send him my wiring harness.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> If you need to get your car inspected, Lugtronics isn't for you. If its your daily, chip software will be fine.


Meh, I've been through the inspection/sniffer dyno on Megasquirt and been able to pass with vr6t... know a couple people that have done that actually. Could be far more difficult on a chip tune where you can't make changes for tip in fueling etc like you can with standalone. One spike of NOx and you're getting a flunk notice.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Cuyler12VGLXVR6T said:


> consumed by the darkside
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey whats up Cuyler. This is Kyle, Tylers buddy with the green mk3 
Looks like you're doing well. Good luck with the new vr :thumb up:
if you ever head back to co hit me up


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

R32Smoker said:


> Anybody ODB2 running Lugtronic here? Last time I looked in to it plug and play was not available for ODB2 yet and I would have to send him my wiring harness.


I know he has PNP for MK3 obd2.


Sent from my pager using Tapatalk...


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah, I should have said MK4 then. Any body with a MK4 running Lugtronic? If a plug and play option was available to us I would buy it ASAP.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

crusinvw said:


> T67. And it's on 42# not 40# injectors and software.




Any more info on your setup? :thumbup:


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> Any more info on your setup? :thumbup:


C2 42# software
C2 3mm head spacer
C2 QuickFlow SRI
440cc Bosch injectors
OBD2 12v VR6 with custom harness 
Stock bottom end
TT 268* Cams
Walboro 255LPH pump
T67 Turbo 
Unknown brand intercooler
2.5" charge piping custom made
Forge 007 DV
Tial 38mm waste gate 
Kinetic 12v exhaust manifold
3" custom DP
3" mandrel bend solutions exhaust (no cat, 3" in/out Magnaflow muffler)
Southbend OFE stg 4 full face clutch
Stock mk3 GTi O2A



















That's pretty much it engine wise.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

GT4088 turbo, 630cc, short runner, ... on SDS

323whp 310tq @12psi

stoped at 12psi because the car was leaning out. i think it was my aftermarket crappy fuel filter. 
it would spike to 14 A/F after we passed 320whp. there wasnt any boost spike either. i was also running a walbro 255

just ordered : bosch 044 + aeromotive fuel filter. 

hopefull 400whp+ next week when i hit the dyno again.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I am sure I won't be the only one to say it... but you have a lot more potential there with that turbo and injectors.. definitely look into your fueling


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

could it be the in-tank pump that isnt supplying enough fuel ? im almost 99% sure it was due to my ****ty fuel filter. 

i was running one of these:banghead:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Fuel pressure guage man. Permainstall taht ****.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

1992_mk2gti said:


> GT4088 turbo, 630cc, short runner, ... on SDS
> 
> 323whp 310tq @12psi
> 
> ...



Yeah man your set up is serious :thumbup::thumbup:.. get that sds tune sorted out and numbers will come


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Solo comin outta the woodwork! What's up kid?


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

can someone supply with a good website to buy the following turbo partsfor my vr6: i know of c2 and ngp

Walboro 255LPH pump
downpipes
manifolds
wastegates
etc.

i also wanted to buy the UM 63# software and fuel kit but i cant buy it through their site idk why:screwy:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

catalina2.o said:


> can someone supply with a good website to buy the following turbo partsfor my vr6: i know of c2 and ngp
> 
> Walboro 255LPH pump
> downpipes
> ...


fuel pump: ebay
wastegate: Lugtronic, ATP Turbo, 034 Motorsports, CTS Turbo
Manifold: ATP Turbo
Downpipe: Kinetiec Motorsports (but probably better off with custom)

Fueling: much better to go with Lugtronic, If set on a chip tune, you have to contact UM directly to buy their products.


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

obdONE said:


> fuel pump: ebay
> wastegate: Lugtronic, ATP Turbo, 034 Motorsports, CTS Turbo
> Manifold: ATP Turbo
> Downpipe: Kinetiec Motorsports (but probably better off with custom)
> ...


what about the kinetic manifold? and bfi sells the c2 63# software with promaf and 630cc injectors for 600$, i know UM is better but i know people here on the forum who are happy with their c2 software


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Kinetic manifold is fine. I'm personally running and ebay ATP clone that I bought for $80. 21psi and not a problem yet.

It's up to you whether you want UM or C2. Since Jeff originally wrote the C2 tune, in my current view, whatever C2 is doing to it now is just building off what Jeff innovated. The UM tune is new and written by Jeff directly, so all the actual new innovation is there. Just mu $.02

But seriously, if you don't need to pass emissions inspection, you are better off going with Lugtronic. Hell, Kevin has probably figured out a way to beat emissions testing too. Why not just talk to him and bounce some ideas off him? If you don't like what he has to say, go with your chip tune. Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

catalina2.o said:


> what about the kinetic manifold? and bfi sells the c2 63# software with promaf and 630cc injectors for 600$, i know UM is better but i know people here on the forum who are happy with their c2 software


I'm pretty sure that it's $600 for the software alone; the description on BFI's website is somewhat ambiguous about what's included.

For reference, BFI sells the PRO.MAF by itself for $359, and combined with 60# injectors, you'd be in the neighborhood of $700, not including software; grand total would probably set you back about $1300 or so.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Since you're planning on an inline pump, 630cc, and a chip tune, you could look into the availability of e85 near you. UM has done some awesome things with their E85 tunes. On a mkiii, its e85 only, but on a mkiv with factory wideband engine management, its a flex fuel capable setup.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

turbo mike said:


> Solo comin outta the woodwork! What's up kid?




yooo dude! Ive been getting the itch to drive my jetta again.. I kinda got tierd of changing trannys 2-3 times a year  so i took a break but im over it now  Hows your set up doing??


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

pushed the blower for years, then went turbo. made a few quick passes just to see how things were running. gotta tune the standalone and run again, but its been a slow process due to work. oh well. ill get there eventually. good to see you comin out again


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Planning on choppin up my car here shortly... plenty of parts already as spares for sale in my sig. 










:wave:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Finally got my baby sorted & ready for the dyno. 


@ Bonez, can you tell me how to get rid of the airbag light in my cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

remove cluster and pull out bulb.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> remove cluster and pull out bulb.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

wait, what, why? @diegti


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

obdONE said:


> wait, what, why? @diegti


Switched teams. Picked up a 74 911 with PMO/RS/SSI go-fast bits.









Collecting parts for potentially installing my Schimmel 3L with the turbo in the back using kennedy engineering adapter kit and Renegade Hybrids rad setup... just that once you drive one of these things it's hard to go back.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

nice grab! I would love to part my car and get a 911... something newer though and in 4S


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Bah, I'm a vr6 junkie and these old chassis don't have emissions requirements... not that I would turn down a new Porsche but there is a certain character to the older cars that has been lost.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

carry on then. fully approved!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

turbo mike said:


> pushed the blower for years, then went turbo. made a few quick passes just to see how things were running. gotta tune the standalone and run again, but its been a slow process due to work. oh well. ill get there eventually. good to see you comin out again


Yeah man its cool to see that your still doing your thing! between nino, myself and you we all have our original mk3 jettas on boost!! thats dedication rite there :thumbup::thumbup: I had a fully built schimmel 3.0l short block that i sold a while back thinking i wouldnt be needing it..  Wish i didnt sell that..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Finally got my baby sorted & ready for the dyno.
> 
> 
> @ Bonez, can you tell me how to get rid of the airbag light in my cluster?



Im not bonez  but you can put a resistor in your airbag sensor plug to bypass the light aswell..


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Bah, I'm a vr6 junkie and these old chassis don't have emissions requirements... not that I would turn down a new Porsche but there is a certain character to the older cars that has been lost.


definitely love the curves of the old/classic Porsche... im just getting tired on working on a project (maybe im just getting old lol :laugh: ) so a turn key sports car is for me, maybe in a few years ill get mine 

my jetta will turn 25 in a few months so goodbye to emissions requirements :thumbup: (even though it passes with flying colors!) 

post up a few more pics of your 74 911 :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> definitely love the curves of the old/classic Porsche... im just getting tired on working on a project (maybe im just getting old lol :laugh: ) so a turn key sports car is for me, maybe in a few years ill get mine
> 
> my jetta will turn 25 in a few months so goodbye to emissions requirements :thumbup: (even though it passes with flying colors!)
> 
> post up a few more pics of your 74 911 :thumbup:


Last one... it has to be a vr6 turbo before I post much more in this thread.










More can be found here... I have the stock engine out for a top end job. 

http://s458.photobucket.com/albums/qq302/aagvt/P911/


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

WTF Andrew...mid life crisis? I like 

I'd never give up my VRT.....unless its for a 2.5T 

Edit: I love the NH temp plate. The kind you don't have to break out the title. I forget you're in NH. I was just up there. I'm coming back too. My Audi's engine is up there (I'll let you know exactly later)


Edit: Picking this up next week.  Wanted an mk3 GLX but wifey's an Audi nut...:facepalm: Even suggested that i ditch the Jetta for an Audi.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> my jetta will turn 25 in a few months so goodbye to emissions requirements :thumbup: (even though it passes with flying colors!)


Passed emissions with lugtronic!?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yup... my car is obd1 and just goes on the rollers...


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

car is FINALLY back on the road! I'm having some weird problems with the tranny though. I have an intermittent gear oil leak. The only time I have noticed it is after a long drive. Last time it happened, when I pushed the clutch in all the way, I could feel a grinding vibration coming through the clutch pedal. Very strange. After sitting for a few days, there was a salad plate sized stain under the car. Any ideas?

Also, what is everyone running for gear oil in their O2As? I'm currently running OEM, but I have some stiff gear engagement and am wondering about changing it up.


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

What do you guys think of a gt35r on a vr6? will the spool be too quick for the stock gears to handle?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziptied said:


> What do you guys think of a gt35r on a vr6? will the spool be too quick for the stock gears to handle?


I love mine... at 3k hold on to your lunch buddy cuz its time to fly... stock gears hold up fine... but if you want to go over 175mph swap to the o2m or diesel 5th gear...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

obdONE said:


> car is FINALLY back on the road! I'm having some weird problems with the tranny though. I have an intermittent gear oil leak. The only time I have noticed it is after a long drive. Last time it happened, when I pushed the clutch in all the way, I could feel a grinding vibration coming through the clutch pedal. Very strange. After sitting for a few days, there was a salad plate sized stain under the car. Any ideas?


Great news man.

About the tranny leak, where exactly is the leak coming from/location? Axle area? If so those output shaft (axle cup) seals have the tendency to wear/get ripped due to repeated removal of the tranny. I had a similar leak there until recently when I replaced the seals.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

obdONE said:


> Also, what is everyone running for gear oil in their O2As? I'm currently running OEM, but I have some stiff gear engagement and am wondering about changing it up.


GM Syncromesh here - emailed back n forth a couple times w/ Gary Peloquin and he recommended it over MT-90


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> I love mine... at 3k hold on to your lunch buddy cuz its time to fly... stock gears hold up fine... but if you want to go over 175mph swap to the o2m or diesel 5th gear...


How much power are you making on your setup? and how long have the gears held?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

pubahs said:


> GM Syncromesh here - emailed back n forth a couple times w/ Gary Peloquin and he recommended it over MT-90


I've been running the pennzoil version since 2007 when I was searching for a gl that wouldn't eat the brass syncros... the rest of the oils at my local shops didn't match. The stuff is great and easy to find. Very smooth shifts and cold weather isn't nearly as notchy as stock. Prior to the pennzoil I ran Amzoil and it was okay but harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

lucky,I wish I could pass with lugtronic but I am pretty happy with my UM software. Did I tell you I sold the o2m and I'm going with the gear set?


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Mt90 is also gl4 spec. I'm currently running oem but I have some touchy shifting at times and at $65/ qt insanely expensive.

The leak is coming from inside the bell, not the axle cups. We're thinking maybe input shaft seal but this tranny was fully rebuilt less than 5k miles ago. Just seems weird. And why would I be able to feel a grinding through the clutch pedal??? It's a hydraulic system! I shouldn't feel anything! Granted I haven't felt that again since Saturday. I'm also not positive what the state of the leak is currently but I parked in a different spot tonight so I should be able to tell in the morning.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Also, supposedly the redline mtl is equivalent to the syncromesh at 70w80 whereas the mt90 is 75w90 like the oem oil is supposed to be in the o2a. Are you guys running the regular version syncromesh or the friction modified? Do you have part numbers for the gm or penzoil versions of what you're using? I'm still leaning towards giving the mt90 a try currently but still am interested to hear from you guys.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

I run the redline shockproof stuff. There's 2 versions, I run the lighter one. No issues here at all.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

I just ordered this stuff:

http://www.torcousa.com/torco_product/rtf.html

supposed to be pretty damn good.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

obdONE said:


> I just ordered this stuff:
> 
> http://www.torcousa.com/torco_product/rtf.html
> 
> supposed to be pretty damn good.


Only seeing the higher GL rating... may want to call to ensure that is safe for brass.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> Only seeing the higher GL rating... may want to call to ensure that is safe for brass.


caught between two threads and forgot to post that... :laugh:


yes, all the torco oils are safe for our brass syncros. They do not put the additives in that eat away at the brass. The GL rating is more about the shock resistance than whether it has anything to do with it eating brass or not. SO, this seems to be the best of both worlds. We'll see, but I'm optimistic. Still gotta find my leak though :banghead:

lots of tech info about gear oils: http://www.torcousa.com/innov-lub-101.html


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

turbo mike said:


> I run the redline shockproof stuff. There's 2 versions, I run the lighter one. No issues here at all.


I told these fools this exact thing a year ago (go back...) I'm still running the same redline shockproof oil i put in the tranny a year ago. I just checked it & still good. 









Its burgandy now but what it looked like in the bottle.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm still shock to see no one uses Redline oil. Its practically tailor made for us...




> Unique lubricant with solid microscopic particles offers low drag/high protection
> Relatively low viscosity, yet cushions gear teeth under extreme pressure
> Helps to prevent tooth breakage, resists throw-off
> Avoid use with pumps, coolers, and filters as unique medium and affinity for metal can cause clogging


Redline


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbup:


CTdubbin7 said:


> lucky,I wish I could pass with lugtronic but I am pretty happy with my UM software. Did I tell you I sold the o2m and I'm going with the gear set?


thats good news! are you gonna have them install the gearset n diff? (get the pinion cuff as well and REM polishing)and make sure you get the date of when they will finish building your tranny... get it in writing...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Its burgandy now but what it looked like in the bottle.


 
I use the lightweight shockproof in my built trans... before I use the MT90 in my stockies


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Smurf skeet


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> thats good news! are you gonna have them install the gearset n diff? (get the pinion cuff as well and REM polishing)and make sure you get the date of when they will finish building your tranny... get it in writing...


Most likely will be doing that..how much did it cost you? you can pm me if you don't mind asking..the gearset is also on sale for 1700 right now,so I'm trying to get on that as soon as i can..:laugh: i'd definitely get it in writing


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

... i had a really hard time trying to figure out which gear oil to use after i finally got the trans back together... i kept going from syncromesh to mt90... back and forth...so i ended up mixing them...works damn good and haven't had any issues... new tranny feels much better than the last one with the new oil...cant complain...best of both worlds i guess...


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

I use the The red Shockproof stuff in my 02A 6 speed. Its awesome stuff. Just needs alittle warm up though. Doesnt like the cold morning fast shifts. Once its all up to temp its great. Goes in like paste almost.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Running Redline MT-90, if memory serves me.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Syncromesh braahh


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I called Peloquin to ask a few questions about his LSD (maybe a month ago), and Gary strongly advised the use of the latest VW 02M gear oil (obviously your app may be different), when I brought up redline and others. If someone with that kind of experience and knowledge is laughing at MT-90 / etc, and strongly advises OEM......... well I'll take his advice.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

The mt90 is not at all the ideal choice. Mts is closer but I agree that if using redline, the light or heavy shockproof is probably the best choice for our cars. 

I have also heard that the new VW gear oil is pretty good. I believe it's called G070 or something like that? I'm sure it would be a great choice.

As for me, I went with Paul's recommendation of the Torco oil as he uses it in his drag car. He has made some pretty stiff shifts past 8k and the Torco has protected it well. Also since it has the gl5/6 shock rating, he said it shifts like butter but since it doesn't have the brass eating additives seems like it'll be spot on for my needs. 

I determined that my leak is coming from the input shaft seal, so looks like my car will be down for another month or so until I have the time to pull the tranny again to fix it. SIGH.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Scrubbs said:


> I use the The red Shockproof stuff in my 02A 6 speed. Its awesome stuff. Just needs alittle warm up though. Doesnt like the cold morning fast shifts. Once its all up to temp its great. Goes in like paste almost.


its too slippery for our syncros.

i wore out a 4th gear syncro in under 6000km running that stuff. ( in fact it had more wear than a 200 000km syncro that was on the bench).

I then switched to the lightweight, and it worked way better.

:beer:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Syncromesh has always done the trick for me. I tried a few of the synthetics, and didn't like how they felt.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

has anyone ever used any stop leak in an o2a? I'm just wondering if that would allow me to at least keep driving the car until I have the time to pull the tranny to replace the seal. I'm worried about what kind of extensive cleaning would need to be done to get all that crap out of there after I fix the seal though, so it obviously makes me very worried. I wouldn't consider it unless someone has some real world results with it to share.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Stop leak- not worth it. Order the tube seal and get a 6pack of brews. Drop the tranny one night after work and put it back in the next night. It's easy peazy as long as you remove the passenger side cup/stub axle before you try to drop it.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

CTdubbin7 said:


> Most likely will be doing that..how much did it cost you? you can pm me if you don't mind asking..the gearset is also on sale for 1700 right now,so I'm trying to get on that as soon as i can..:laugh: i'd definitely get it in writing


Look on the site when you go to select your first gear ratio. The 3.4 is the only one in stock.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks Andrew, I knew it wasn't. Just needed someone to tell me I was crazy to really drive that point home. 

My time constraint comes from my second son being due any minute so I'm on constant wife watch and baby patrol lol.

I'll get around to the tranny again one of these days. I think.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

All you guys in here that has been driving VRTs for years... There is something I don't understand. Most off you have been on/off with your 02As several times. Why don't you go 02M? Is it because its to expensive? Think, is it that expensive? In the long terms, is it worth to get hold off a used 02M and buy a LSD that cost the same as a 02A? Hell, I bet you can get some money for your complete 02A setup and use the money on a 02M setup. I can't belive you guys have the patience to drive around and use money on the sloppy feeling,weak 02A that costs working hours for your self and you cannot rely on it for 1 second. 
Driving experience is better, it shifts better, it doesn't make any weird noises amd best off all you can rely on it. And you can get diesel gears if you need high speeds.

Not trying to sound like a ass or anything, just that after three 02as including a SQS setup I've had it.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

The only failure I ever had with an 02A on a vrt in almost 10yrs of ownership was a bolt on the Peloquin shearing off and coming out of the bell housing. Take your time shifting and don't accelerate over cracks or road abnormalities... the only times I've gone to the track I've been on street tires. I'm not trying to set records when I go to the track so breaking stuff on slicks isn't what I'm looking to do. A little finesse goes a long way with keeping these things together.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

There are no pictures of customer VRT set-ups on this page...:thumbdown:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> All you guys in here that has been driving VRTs for years... There is something I don't understand. Most off you have been on/off with your 02As several times. Why don't you go 02M? Is it because its to expensive? Think, is it that expensive? In the long terms, is it worth to get hold off a used 02M and buy a LSD that cost the same as a 02A? Hell, I bet you can get some money for your complete 02A setup and use the money on a 02M setup. I can't belive you guys have the patience to drive around and use money on the sloppy feeling,weak 02A that costs working hours for your self and you cannot rely on it for 1 second.
> Driving experience is better, it shifts better, it doesn't make any weird noises amd best off all you can rely on it. And you can get diesel gears if you need high speeds.
> 
> Not trying to sound like a ass or anything, just that after three 02as including a SQS setup I've had it.


I was planning on going 02m ( it's actually laying around in my garage)
but i had just purchased a peloquin, new flywheel and clutchnet clutch for my 02A. :facepalm:
Wich set me back another 2k :banghead:

02S ftw :laugh:


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm curious has anyone else installed the usrt pinion shaft brace in one though or is it just me? I've heard they do wonders for the o2a. I guess we shall tell one I'm back together with about 400, daily ponies though.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> The only failure I ever had with an 02A on a vrt in almost 10yrs of ownership was a bolt on the Peloquin shearing off and coming out of the bell housing. Take your time shifting and don't accelerate over cracks or road abnormalities... the only times I've gone to the track I've been on street tires. I'm not trying to set records when I go to the track so breaking stuff on slicks isn't what I'm looking to do. A little finesse goes a long way with keeping these things together.


Ive gone through like 7 or 8 o2a's over the course of 5 years  Everytime Ive stripped the teath off the gears.. everytime! only gear that never blew on me was 1st. Ive babied the car, driven it hard, drag raced it.. I cant win. But i cant bring myself to spend 5k on a built trans though :banghead: maybe o2m is a possible future upgrade.. what do you guys do about the axles? custom made??


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Measure, cut, measure, measure again, reweld. That's what I've seen. I'm sure dss could make a set, but that's going to be expensive.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

DSS has on their site mk3 02M axles


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

DSS would be the way to go..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sthalerz ave been drag racing the 02M DSS axels since 2008. No issues at all. Ive been having no issues on mine. They are bolt on and a really nice piece to fit and abuse. They will take it.
I know under 15 psi a LSD fitted 02A will work fine. Its when u run bigger boost the 02A really shows it weakness. And like Petr at SQS said to me: It doesnt matter how strong gears u put in it, big torque will make the hosing flex and it will break. It was designed in 1987


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

car:










set up:


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

racecab. nice car:thumbup:

Im using OEM synthetic trans oil in my car. I have 350 plus pass on my car at the track and countless boost runs on the street. Only time i damaged the trans was hitting a big road dip. I unloaded then loaded up the trans at max boost. I stripped 2ng gear:banghead: It was a big bump. Felt like i got air

that was a few years ago on my old turbo. I was making almost 100lb/ft more torque then too. My 6262 precision is more o2a friendly 

Never damaged anything at the track. Im on stock original axles too. (knock on wood)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

racecab said:


> car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite Cabby :heart: Forgot you were turbo. I would've link you to this thread long ago 


Its been almost a month & Papi Smuff is running great!
Forgot to mention that those plugs (5423 & 4554's) SUCK! I switched to the BK7 iridium's and they've been running great. Better then ever i should say.I shouldve stuck with them from the beginning. Like therealvrt said...if it ain't broke.... Those plugs are to cold which means they don't reach the self cleaning temps...which causes them to foul.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

I'm making some progress  Manifold is now gasket matched for the T4 and the exhaust gaskets as well. High temp powder/ceramic coating good to 2200 degrees on the manifold and the hot side of the turbo. now I need to figure out the oil leak, new ball joints, new CV boot on the drivers side and the car will be ready for the turbo install. can't friggen wait.


----------



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

those of you running redline shockproof arnt going to be happy the next time you change your fluid. it has no lubricative property, meant to be more of an additive than to be used as a soul fluid. just throwing that out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

why do you guys think the shock proof is so good?  its like running molasses in your trans.. imo and many others.. not sooo good..


----------



## 20V_DUBBIN (Aug 29, 2007)

Actually lightweight shockproof is the only one in the shockproof lineup that is approved for use in transaxles. I use 50/50 LWSP & MTL in all my personal cars as well as customers without any issues:thumbup: But i'll agree, anyone using solely heavy or super lightweight shockproof is in for a surprise.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Made 563hp with 505tq on mild boost today at my friends dynoday... definitely a 600+ on a dynojet lol

:beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ :thumbup: Nice.

psi & graph?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Made 563hp with 505tq on mild boost today at my friends dynoday... definitely a 600+ on a dynojet lol
> 
> :beer:


Damn! 10's are next right?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yup 10s are next... dont really care about the dyno# but for $40 why not... my 3rd gear #s was 421/375

My [email protected] pass was at lower boost

Just uploaded my 3rd gear dyno video in fb


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> Made 563hp with 505tq on mild boost today at my friends dynoday... definitely a 600+ on a dynojet lol
> 
> :beer:


Rock on sir! at what boost?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> Made 563hp with 505tq on mild boost today at my friends dynoday... definitely a 600+ on a dynojet lol
> 
> :beer:


good times.
:beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

need to check the logs again for the boost... i dont really look at the boost gauge anymore but its pass 25... used c16 per Kevin's advice... and a conservative email tune from him as well... timing is at 17deg... AFR is around 11.7-11.9... very safe tune :thumbup::beer:

:heart:Lugtronic/Kevin


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

PjS860ct said:


> Made 563hp with 505tq on mild boost today at my friends dynoday... definitely a 600+ on a dynojet lol
> 
> :beer:



awesome :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> Made 563hp with 505tq on mild boost today at my friends dynoday... definitely a 600+ on a dynojet lol
> 
> :beer:


2nd gear pull?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

4th gear pull... there is something going on at the top (Kevin said) n loosing alot of power... need to figure out what that is but I have idea whats the culprit...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

If it's anything like mine it's the stock coilpack. Felt like a dream on the street but the load of the dyno that wasn't realistic was enough to make it visible.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I didn't get a chance to disengage the water/meth from the fuse and just turned both nobs up. (25Psi start n 30 full spray) I was using c16 so it was overkill to use both... timing isnt even at the race gas level, very conservative n safe...

Maybe the water/meth turning on up top is what caused the power lost...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nice #s as always!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Very cool video and the numbers are awesome! Keep up the good work! You certainly know what you are doing. What plugs/gap?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ thanks! 

Using NGK 9 copper race plugs... gapped at .015 on racegas and semi-high boost
On 93oct (low boost) I gap the ngk9 race plugs at .018


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Nice video Paolo, sleeper mk2 :thumbup:
Have you talked to Kevin about doing the bosch motorsport coil? I picked up one the other day and plan on putting it to use pretty soon.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks! Its been a ongoing project lol...

If i get his custom harness I can run it... I have the PnP harness so only stock coil...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Lugtronic can do a Motorsports coil with plug and play. Just need to email and send it back to him.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Hmmm.. didn't know that... is the bosch coilpack that much better? Im not having any problems with misfires yet with the new stock coils and Kevin said that i dont really need it back then when I bought my 2nd Lugtronic...

Btw... did u break out yet at in ur 12.50 class @world cup?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Didn't break out yet. I am the #1 qualifier still though. I'll let you know after 9am when first round starts. Lol


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

My car looks like sh*t right now & i'm force to put 87 in the tank  Do you guys think i'll have any problems? Thought about going to get some octane booster.










This is what i had to deal with yesterday...









For those that haven't seen. This was my front yard.









I f*ckin' broke my bumper skin off the rebar & pushed my IC into the rad so now i have a radiator leak. :facepalm: This was all due to trying to get my car out the yard (through the fence)


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just control your right foot and you should be ok...

when do they say the power is going back on?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> just control your right foot and you should be ok...
> 
> when do they say the power is going back on?


Oh, i've been babying it like a mofo. Then again, i've been getting rides around so i haven't driven it much.

You probably seen what i wrote on FB....



> Get this. Power guys are here to fix the power & they can't put a new pole in due to LIPA not having a schematics for the gas lines. The power guys are from Mo. so they're not familiar with the area. They said its the worse grid setup they've ever seen. Ain't that a bish!


These guys gotta manually dig the hole...8 feet~! :facepalm: They're talking about this being our Katrina with the amount of damage.

Hows it over the sound? You guys are experiencing gas shortage too? Any power outage?


Sorry for the non- VRT talk guys. Been going through alot in the past week. Almost die as me & my garage caught on fire. I dragged the generator near the garage door to fill it up & the gas can that was in my hand caught on fire. A small amount must've splashed on the hot engine. Thank god i put it out & i'm alive. Then manage to get a few gas cans filled with 93 (40 gal.) only for someone to steal it out my yard.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yea just saw that in fb... we were lucky here that we live far enough from the coast... buy CT's coast line got hit bad but not as bad as NY n NJ... everything will be ok soon...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> i'm force to put 87 in the tank  Do you guys think i'll have any problems? Thought about going to get some octane booster.


That's f'd up dude, sorry to hear about that. Vacuum only and the octane boost as a temp fix does not sound like a bad idea.



PjS860ct said:


> just control your right foot and you should be ok...


Yep, stay out of boost.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> manage to get a few gas cans filled with 93 (40 gal.) only for someone to steal it out my yard.


I've been seeing/hearing a lot about all the good deeds people are doing to help each other out during the fallout of Sandy, but there's always some fktard who will do something like this no matter what.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I've been living in the same hood since 1987 & lemme tell you, we pulled together. I've spent hundreds on breakfast alone for half the block. and a good amount on coffee to hand out to people waiting on the local gas line.

My neighbor is a police officer & he told me that people were siphoning gas out the cop cars in the precinct. now that is messed up. Whats messed up is the precinct has their own gas pump & they are not allowing the officers to use it just to get back & forth to work. A friend of mine works for the Post Office & she can't get her carriers out due to not having gas for their trucks. Gas stations price gouging doesn't help either.

Finally got my lights on lastnight after a week in the dark & a pole in my driveway. Even manage to wash the Jetta. It feels good to be back to normal somewhat but i feel bad for those who are still in the dark or lost their homes. We're getting another storm on Weds too.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> My neighbor is a police officer & he told me that people were siphoning gas out the cop cars in the precinct. now that is messed up. (


Sure beats when they puncture and drain the tanks from the bottom like they've done in Orlando since the economic meltdown.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

There was a guy on the news this morning. This assh*le tried stealing gas from a town work truck with a shop vac & caught the truck & his car on fire. Now he's in jail AND they're making him pay for the truck. :facepalm: Shop vac...serious?

I'm about to go do some volunteer work. There's suppose to be a storm coming tomorrow & there are thousand still without lights or even a home. I can't sit here in my warm house while my Long Islanders are suffering. See you guys later & wish us luck.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I'm about to go do some volunteer work. There's suppose to be a storm coming tomorrow & there are thousand still without lights or even a home. I can't sit here in my warm house while my Long Islanders are suffering. See you guys later & wish us luck.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Best of luck to you and everyone else up there. Hopefully this next storm doesn't turn out to be a serious threat.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Oh, i've been babying it like a mofo. Then again, i've been getting rides around so i haven't driven it much.
> 
> You probably seen what i wrote on FB....
> 
> ...


Thats why the manual that came with the generator states to let the engine cool before refueling.:laugh:

Good thing you got it under control.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

masterqaz said:


> Thats why the manual that came with the generator states to let the engine cool before refueling.:laugh:
> 
> Good thing you got it under control.


lol. It was actually full. Not knowing that my son was trying to power the entire house & it cut off, i thought it ran outta gas. Dumb ass me didn't check the level before pouring in the gas...trying to rush as it was cold as hell. So as i was pouring, it was running down the side. It takes alot for the gas to reach the exhaust as its fully covered except the muffler tip (The new Honda EV)....so you know it had to be alotta gas. Talk about almost the brink of no return........and then the same night someone steals my gas....:facepalm:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

GoDeepOrGoHome said:


> please if you have the time, show me some custom VRT options for the 12V, please list all parts included in the set-up. And also please explain your overall experience as what kind of WHP you have gained.
> Im looking to make around 350 WHP with my 12V VR6


this is my favorite setup thus far. i built it for LowLife then bought the car from him when he decided to sell. 
cx racing intercooler kit
tial qr and wastegate
precision 6262
3" turboback
it rips like crazy


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

After not driving the car this year at all......it will be ready for next year. Trans with APtuning gearset has arrived  Let the fun begin :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^sweet!


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

on center fun for the win.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

About to pick up a winter car (mk4 Jetta) so i can take the Jetta apart. Gonna make some changes over the winter starting with a better tranny, more efficient turbo...switch up the color on my wheel centers & install some race buckets.....oh & better suspension setup....where most might go with bags, i'll be going with some quality coils & beefy sway/stress bars.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> quality coils & beefy sway/stress bars.


The only way to fly, my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

This is my custom vrt setup in a mk2. 
Not dynoed yet but it really rips! video below is on 1.7bar boost and 4th gear.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkWscfHoG9U

2.9 ABV block
Stock rods
Stock pistons
Fresh rebuilt block
Mild port and polished head
2mm headspacer
1700cc Bosch high-z injectors and e85 fuel
Link G4 Storm standalone
Holset hx52 billet
Custom shortrunner intake manifold.
Arp head studs
12.9 bolts on main bearing caps
Tial style 38mm wastegate
4" Downpipe stainless steel
Innivate MTX-L Wideband
Custom crankcase breather tank


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Very nice ^
What car is the front lip from?


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> About to pick up a winter car (mk4 Jetta) so i can take the Jetta apart. Gonna make some changes over the winter starting with a better tranny, more efficient turbo...switch up the color on my wheel centers & install some race buckets.....oh & better suspension setup....where most might go with bags, i'll be going with some quality coils & beefy sway/stress bars.


painting that front bumper? lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> this is my favorite setup thus far. i built it for LowLife then bought the car from him when he decided to sell.
> cx racing intercooler kit
> tial qr and wastegate
> precision 6262
> ...


Looks just like my cxacing IC :thumbup:


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

stealthmk1 said:


> Very nice ^
> What car is the front lip from?


It's from a seat ibiza don't remember what year but it needed some slight
modification to fit.


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Help....help....
> I'm totally stumped. My car idles like sh*t sometimes. My a/f's dip to 18-19 & almost wanna stall. Things i covered so far.
> 
> New plugs @ OEM gap
> ...


Got EXACTLY the same problem , was caused by the Lambda correction, and when you unplug the temp sensor, or canister valve or some other tings like this, it stops the lambda correction and the car runs fine like a charm...
My friend could achieve to minimize that but not completely removed it, it is mainly due to big injectors (mine are ****ty 630cc siemens...)

was your car running fine before?


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

forgot something  a pic !


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

root beer said:


> Syncromesh has always done the trick for me. I tried a few of the synthetics, and didn't like how they felt.


Sorry to bring this back up, but I changed to Penzoil synchromesh a few months ago and it got rid of my 2nd gear grind, but I am now getting a whining noise (like I'm in reverse) under acceleration in 1st gear. Any ideas on what might cause this? Could it be because the gear oil isn't VW spec? The tranny was rebuilt by APTuning last year, so hopefully it isn't failing already.......never know with VRTs though :banghead:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Milkidou said:


> Got EXACTLY the same problem , was caused by the Lambda correction, and when you unplug the temp sensor, or canister valve or some other tings like this, it stops the lambda correction and the car runs fine like a charm...
> My friend could achieve to minimize that but not completely removed it, it is mainly due to big injectors (mine are ****ty 630cc siemens...)
> 
> was your car running fine before?


Ive since fixed the issue. It was a bad temp sens. & TB. Mainly the temp sens. Bought a new one off Ebay for $10 shpd.

You guys that are on FB, please like my page (In my sig...). After 20 yrs wrenching on VW/Audi's, i ditched it to start a clothing & textile business. Gonna start making some nice shirts, Polo's & Hoodies & i got a niiiice VRT design that i'll be printing very soon.  Thanks guys


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You guys that are on FB, please like my page


done :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks for the support. This has been 2 yrs in the making. So siked right now. Working with s few dub/Audi tuners & shops. Plan on doing a series of Tee's starting in Jan. 1st print will be released in 2 weeks. Gonna be giving a few away....stay tuned. :thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Thanks for the support. This has been 2 yrs in the making. So siked right now. Working with s few dub/Audi tuners & shops. Plan on doing a series of Tee's starting in Jan. 1st print will be released in 2 weeks. Gonna be giving a few away....stay tuned. :thumbup:


Not if dec 21st has anything to say about it. muahahahawww 2012! scary. lol


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

here is my girl.
Its a 97 3.0L
T04E turbo
tial 38 wastegeate
greddy rs BOV
forged je pistons
arp headstuds, mains studs, and rod bolts
8.5:1 head spacer
3 angle valve job
port and polished head
frozen boost air to water intercooler kit
schimmel short runner
pelequin lsd
innovate wide band
currently running united motorsport stage 2 chip
custom 3" manderal bend exhaust with a vibrant race muffler
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c80/black97gti/IMG_3147.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c80/black97gti/IMG_3149.jpg


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

black97GTI said:


> here is my girl.
> Its a 97 3.0L
> T04E turbo
> tial 38 wastegeate
> ...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Every time I see a nice MKIII or older setup, I think about how lucky you guys are that you don't have a motor mount over on the passenger side of the engine. That thing gets in the way so much. Then again, I guess MKIVs do have a bit more room on the back side of the engine by not having a mount there...


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

Blacksheep auto & fab in vegas is building this mk3 vrt


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Working on a print for us VRT guys. 

Here's a test print of what it looks like.  









It will be done in 3 colors & a limited amount will be done so keep an eye out. I'm giving you guys 1st dibs.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Working on a print for us VRT guys.
> 
> Here's a test print of what it looks like.
> 
> ...


 I would be tempting fate i wore that..so i'll pass. 
Steve


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

hahaha....Its not exploding....rather the never ending tearing apart in the quest for power. Tranny, intake, turbo & cams are the things we improve on.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ill buy one. 
Watching FB page. opcorn:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Dreadz Threads?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Dreadz Threads?


 Why didn't i think of that!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Did a limited run of this print. 20 to be exact & 10 of them are already sold.....in one day. So amazed!  

















My tee...which is done in black & white (one's above are done in reflective silver & black)


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

is that the front or the back, and how big is the printing?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> Dreadz Thread*Z*?


 
fixed


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

*FV-QR*










Kinetic Motorsports stage 3 kit
T3/T4 60trim @ 19psi
FMIC
SPA Intake Manifold
4" TIP
630cc injectors
3" downpipe
630cc C2 Motorsports Tune(stage 4 tune)
Bully stage 3 clutch
Raxles
VF Mounts


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

here`s my set up over winter planning on changing alot of stuff










and the car


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

NorthernGTI said:


> Kinetic Motorsports stage 3 kit
> T3/T4 60trim @ 19psi
> FMIC
> SPA Intake Manifold
> ...


Are you having any issues with the DV open dumping like that?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mike minnillo said:


> Are you having any issues with the DV open dumping like that?


I'm sure. I tried it before & wasn't happy. Then again i was using a TT DV.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I emailed Forge asking if the 007 DV could be used as an open dump, and they said there would be no issue using it like this. Mind you, I am not on a MAF tune anymore either..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Boy!....i gotta do something to the new daily cause that bish is SLOW! I can't wait till i fixed my Audi cause this 2.slow ain't cutting it. Forces me to jump in the Jetta for my power fix.  Should've gotten a 1.8T atleast. Gonna look for a SC or a cheap turbo setup.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Getting closer..


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Should be a "like" button somewhere


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

pubahs said:


> I emailed Forge asking if the 007 DV could be used as an open dump, and they said there would be no issue using it like this. Mind you, I am not on a MAF tune anymore either..


I was curious because he said that he's on a c2 tune, which is definitely a maf tune. I know my car didn't like it at all when I ran open dump with a maf.


----------



## lightsout (Oct 11, 2005)

*Turbo R*

Turbo R32 Project.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mike minnillo said:


> ...my car didn't like it at all when I ran open dump with a maf.


Same here. 

^^Nice setups above. :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> Getting closer..


Nice!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is my setup:









Pro-Tune 2.8 FWD VR6-Turbo
Precision PT6262 (with antisurge & T4 flange) @ 19psi
Boost controller rpm & speed dependent (ECU Master DET3) 
Ported OEM exhaust manifolds (3-1) with Y pipe (2-1)
TiAL 38mm wastegate
FMIC
Custom SRI (big plenum, equal length runners, OBD2 TB)
TiAL BOV with recirculation (recirculation is not connected yet but engine runs good)
4" TIP & Pro-Maf
630cc Siemens injectors
3" downpipe and 3" exhaust
630cc C2 Motorsports Stage 4 Tune
Arias pistons (stock bore)
Pauter rods
rod & main bearings from Passat R36
ARP head & main studs
Catcams 283/283 cams with adjustable cam gears
Autotech valve springs
Externat 13 row oil cooler
ClutchMasters Stage 5 clutch
SQS Racing forged 02A gearbox internals (so called SSS kit)

and A LOT OF custom fabrication to fit the engine with big plenum SRI (all new mounts, custom front support, new radiator brackets etc.)

We preparing fully ported head with all bigger valves for next season. We hope to dyno the engine @ 33psi in 2013.

Interior:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Apsik said:


> Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool setup! Hope the SQS 02a will be nice to you  Would be cool to hear how the Promaf is running @ 33psi. Has it been running good so far? Ive tried 2bar on my setup  98octan pump gas. Where did the traction go


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I have been watching your build since the beginning 
and I know you had problems with SQS. We had some problems too. (this car belongs to my friend, I only build it)
On my own car (AWD) the SQS was and is doing just fine. Here with only 7psi we split the 1st gear gear. But it was repaired free of charge and now it works perfect.
Both C2 tune and ProMaf works good (so far). This is the 1st VR6T in Poland which is "tuned" that way and it runs better than most stand alone setups round here. 
I tried once 1,7bar on cold day and lost traction @160km/h - since that time 1.3bar only.




Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Very cool setup! Hope the SQS 02a will be nice to you  Would be cool to hear how the Promaf is running @ 33psi. Has it been running good so far? Ive tried 2bar on my setup  98octan pump gas. Where did the traction go


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Would be cool to hear how the Promaf is running @ 33psi. Has it been running good so far? Ive tried 2bar on my setup  98octan pump gas. Where did the traction go


My traction left me at 20#  Doesn't help that i got a pair of boloney skins up front. :facepalm:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

In a mk2 you should have lost traction at 7lbs...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Depends how aggressive the torque is that is being released.
Some peeps want instant, but some are prepared to cushion the torque for an improved end result.
Steve


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

27 psi fourth gear, and i have tendencies of some tire screaming. Lsd is really struggling, but it prevents losing total traction. Peloquin is the key for me keeping the car and that it makes the car safer to drive.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

DSG seems to cushion the torque and AWD from the HPA performance haldex improves traction even more. Never lit the tyres up at 26psi but that could be helped by good geo and decent rubber.
Steve


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Posted twice in error.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I lose traction at around 15psi in 3rd... 20psi in 4th... 25psi in 5th... and im always on my 225/50 Mickey Thompson drag radials on the street... pretty laggy setup 30psi at 5200rpm


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PimpGtiVR6337 said:


>


Where in NY are you? That plate looks familiar.


On a brighter note, here's the latest swag bought to you by Dreadz ThreadZ...err....Chosen Life. 









I gotz mine...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Discuss...








Personally...the w/m setup is crazy :heart:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Definitely an extreme setup. Everything looks well done but I think they might have been able to shuffle some things around a bit to fit a better intake manifold (better plenum, longer runners) and air filter setup. I'm guessing by the size of the turbo its a drag car?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

That much work and a distributor instead of coil packs?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> That much work and a distributor instead of coil packs?


When it works, the dizzy is fine


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

It was the 1st thing i was gonna point out but i see its running a standalone. It shouldn't matter then right?


Wassup with the coolant setup...or lack there of...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> It was the 1st thing i was gonna point out but i see its running a standalone. It shouldn't matter then right?
> 
> 
> Wassup with the coolant setup...or lack there of...


Whats lacking? Seems to be all there no?


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Euro 2.8 24v BDE VR6
Rebuilt motor, all seals and gaskets replaced
Wossner 8.5:1 pistons
Pauter rods
R36 rod bearings
ARP mains, rod and head
PTE JB CEA6766 0.96ar 
Pagparts exhaust mani
3" downpipe & exhaust
PTE 39mm WG
2.5" IC piping
870cc injectors 
90mm Promaf
United Motorsport stage 3 flash
DRP 02M with TDI gearset
Quaife LSD
Spec Stage 3+ with solid Alu flywheel

Standard inlet temporary for now plus 3.5" custom IC core on its way. Rad setup there on trial basis too. If it works any way good I will be getting an ally one made.

Just finished building this, due to run it in over the next few weeks before I can give it some boost


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

viw28 said:


> Euro 2.8 24v BDE VR6
> Rebuilt motor, all seals and gaskets replaced
> Wossner 8.5:1 pistons
> Pauter rods
> ...


Looking top notch. We have similar specs but my volume is a little bigger.
Are you going FMIC or CC?
Steve


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Discuss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see any hoses & it doesn't look like there's any room in front of the IC.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I don't see any hoses & it doesn't look like there's any room in front of the IC.


There is a pipe over it. You can see the top of rad where latch would go. Plus the car has a coolant bottle.


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Looking top notch. We have similar specs but my volume is a little bigger.
> Are you going FMIC or CC?
> Steve


Hi Steve, thanks. Yeah I see you have half a litre of capacity on me lol. I am running FMIC. What software are you running? I see you're also from the UK?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

viw28 said:


> Hi Steve, thanks. Yeah I see you have half a litre of capacity on me lol. I am running FMIC. What software are you running? I see you're also from the UK?


Yo, im one of the few that are running a custom Unitronic flash here in the UK.
I need some tweaks but their new flash loader isnt ready yet, so im being a PITA annoying them.
Only been waiting 4 months+..
Steve


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

this was last years setup 










new goal of around 700 whp for this year so i will be fitting this.










thats a gt2871r beside it.

build thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5920375-GTI-VRT-Build


thanks


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Discuss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any mor einfo on this thing?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

TrevorCouture said:


> any mor einfo on this thing?


Been looking. No luck yet. 

Found this one...which i'd prefer over the one above.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

As im looking at it again...there's not much room for a radiator  I love the exhaust setup. It must be a beast. :heart:


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

turbo gockel from germany car is a 3.0 24v awd haldex set up its not finished yet but it will make crazy power


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Njegos18t said:


> turbo gockel from germany car is a 3.0 24v awd haldex set up its not finished yet but it will make crazy power


They build some SICK VRT's. That red mk2 is my favorite.


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

it seems like all the germans love vr motor very rarely you see a 4 banger 

this is my favorite


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

What...the...f*ck


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> What...the...f*ck


whoa. wtf?????? find this now hahah. ill meet you there dreadz. ill bring my truck


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a hunch...I believe that is a dumpster full of "knockoff" Holset turbos. 

Judging by the small "up-turn" on the compressor housing and the casting marks on the exhaust housing.


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a hunch...I believe that is a dumpster full of "knockoff" Holset turbos. 

Judging by the small "up-turn" on the compressor housing and the casting marks on the exhaust housings. 

Maybe?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Looks china to me


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> Looks china to me


agree. I'd take a few none-the-less. I'm sure i could make a few good ones out of a bin full of bad ones.


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> agree. I'd take a few none-the-less. I'm sure i could make a few good ones out of a bin full of bad ones.


would be good decorations around the house and on the front lawn haha


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

It's a mess, but it run's 
Stock engine w/ C2 8.5:1 headspacer
C2 42# software
Garrett GT35R .82 A/R
35mm Tial wastegate
Greddy bov/diverter
Kinetic intercooler
3'' downpipe to 3" mandrel bent exhaust


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

viw28 said:


> Euro 2.8 24v BDE VR6


looks great! lots of similarities to my build as well.

what intake mani is that?


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

volkswagenpaul said:


>


What Exhaust Manifold is that?


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

It's a custom made manifold. I got the whole thing from another vortex member and he said his friend made it for him.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

volkswagenpaul said:


> It's a custom made manifold. I got the whole thing from another vortex member and he said his friend made it for him.


yup thats castros old set up .. it was designed after the spa bottom mount 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPA-Turbo-m...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4a8acccbe2&vxp=mtr


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

how they keep the ebay turbos before boxing them and shipping them out :laugh: they all look the same.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

TrevorCouture said:


> any mor einfo on this thing?


Its a mk1 from Germany, last year it was FWD With a gt42r turbo 12v VRT.
This year they run it With haldex and a GT45r turbo!!!

this is a video With the fwd gt42r setup:



an this is the New setup, gt45r and awd:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

^^ that is fantastic


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> ^^ that is fantastic



Yep, I love watching his vids on youtube. That car gets down with the get down.


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> looks great! lots of similarities to my build as well.
> 
> what intake mani is that?


Thanks man  It's the standard 24v inlet, won't be there for long though to make way for a short runner. What sort of power are you putting down on your setup?


----------



## mulk (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

mulk said:


>


 93 Audi S4 3.0 VR6 24V Turbo with 01E Quattro? THAT thing is sooo sexy! More pictures!!


----------



## ern79 (Aug 17, 2010)

What's going on with that intake manifold ?!! Please MMOOAAAARRRR


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

dual chamber. there's a slit between them that air is forced through. 









intakes that most euro race cars use. especially in the BTCC & Rally. Alooooot of money.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Not mine


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

also keep in mind that the role of those manifolds is to maximize torque and minimize HP.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

thats pretty:thumbup:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Explain why there are two filters?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Bigger surface area for the turbo to suck in filtered air into


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> Bigger surface area for the turbo to suck in filtered air into


 I see. Thanks! Certainly never seen anything like that setup before.:beer:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

With the MK6 (and probably mk5) 2.0T engines Forge came out with a similar dual-intake setup too. 

First time I've seen it applied to a vr6 setup


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

That car makes ~1200hp and runs an 8.5 in the 1/4


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

viw28 said:


> Thanks man  It's the standard 24v inlet, won't be there for long though to make way for a short runner. What sort of power are you putting down on your setup?


 445whp @ 18psi on a stock motor + 9:1 head spacer. Now? We'll see after I'm done I guess.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Why do people use stock engine management on builds like the car above? I can see it uses 
dual air mass meters. Not judging or anything but i seems like more work than fitting a decent 
standalone. Here in Sweden the majority of all tuned cars uses some kind of standalone, including myself and everyone i know. Like i said, not judging just curious!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> also keep in mind that the role of those manifolds is to maximize torque and minimize HP.


 
Its all how they are designed/tuned. I dont agree with this as a blanket statement for dual plenum manifolds.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mldouthi said:


> Its all how they are designed/tuned..


 The statement you don't agree with you agreed with. They are designed/tuned to maximize torque and minimize HP....which is basically what he said.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

You can't separate HP and torque. They go together. All you are doing with inlet/outlet tuning is moving around where they peak in the rpm range.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The statement you don't agree with you agreed with. They are designed/tuned to maximize torque and minimize HP....which is basically what he said.


 *No* I dont agree with that, and that is not what I said. He said those intakes role is "to maximize torque and minimize HP" which I disagree with the "blanket statement" 

These manifolds are more designed for a very specific rpm range to make more power. Not more tq over hp.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mldouthi said:


> *No* I dont agree with that, and that is not what I said. He said those intakes role is "to maximize torque and minimize HP" which I disagree with the "blanket statement"
> 
> These manifolds are more designed for a very specific rpm range to make more power. Not more tq over hp.


 1st of all....On Vortex sometimes you have to make a blanket statement in order for the thread to move on...but... 

secondly the Lehmann style intake mani is in deed designed for a specific RPM range. It depends on the engine & setup. Its also designed for maximum HP & TQ. As all know, TQ is lost with short runners. These manifold are specifically designed for race engines where the results favor better. Dahlback intakes for the 1.8T's make a respectable 20hp & 18 ft.lbs around the 6k rpm range. This is after extensive work. When dealing with a street car, there are far more intakes on the market that out perform the Dahlback intake on a low output engine. Not to mention those options are far cheaper. The only thing Dahlback has over the others is quicker spool time This is why you don't see these often. Not easy to make (as most are cast) and not worth the money to have built....unless you can do it yourself. Plenum size dictates the HP/TQ at a given RPM. The trick is to know the size for a certain setup. Cars like the BTCC/WTCC/Rally use these is to quicken the spool time of the already restricted turbo & to recover the TQ being lost with the SRI. 
So as i said before...you both are right. He just gave it to you in a nutshell in order for the thread to continue. He is very knowledgeable & very well respected in these parts. If he wanted to elaborate on it further, he could have done so. Those who wanted more info could have done their own research. we all are intelligent folks in this thread. Being that these intake are designed for race cars, its only right for it to be built for a certain RPM for peak power but at the end of the day, its to maximize the overall power & torque.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Fair enough. I meant no disrespect. I pretty much just lurk here and dont post. The only reason I mentioned anything is over in the 2.5 section (where most of my time is spent). People just run with statements like that one trying to tell off people with the actual knowledge. I apologize for the comments. 


I wish I had a VRT picture of my own to post to get this thread back on track. 

Awesome stuff in here and alot of good information:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

My boy Brians 290 (.500 lift) VR cams... 









iirc custom grind for the old Speedvision SCCA MK3 car. It sounds insanely sick. He's NA ftw...


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like I found some good reading material...why have I never seen this thread before!


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

RipCity Euros said:


>


Mandingo intakes :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Haha ^ )


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> yup it is a direct fitment for the ATP exhaust manifold... the exhaust housing just needs to be clocked in an angle :thumbup:


Ever make more?


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Are there injectors in the front of the intake? And why 2 stock MAF's?...and such retardly long intakes


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Cspence said:


> Ever make more?


Not yet... my friend has been busy with his day job building n rebuilding tube chassis and haven't have any time with his hobby


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Sucks being a responsible adult sometimes... toys just sit there.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

So true! His vrt coupe is still not done smh! 3L 6765 gforce 288 cams Lugtronic etc etc


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Sucks being a responsible adult sometimes... toys just sit there.


big time.:facepalm:


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Much cheaper alt. to CAE shifter...and WAY cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

wheres the DIY?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

catalina2.o said:


> wheres the DIY?


Click the







next to my name in the quote to see the entire post.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Anyone actually ordered/installed that shifter?


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

pubahs said:


> Anyone actually ordered/installed that shifter?


I'm wondering the same thing....I'm diggin it and the price compared to the CAE :beer::beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Not many. It makes no sense to use it on a street car/stock tranny....or just to say you have one. This is a shifter geared towards race cars. The CAE shifter is copied off the VWMS unit made for their race cars back in the day.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Not many. It makes no sense to use it on a street car/stock tranny....or just to say you have one. This is a shifter geared towards race cars. The CAE shifter is copied off the VWMS unit made for their race cars back in the day.


It's a short throw shifter... Why does it make no sense on the street? Yes it's pricey at $500, but options are limited on the o2a it seems. Now if it were a sequential shifter, I'd agree with you even tho I really dig those too


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol1WP8lYPZY

You will need more than this shifter for it to work on ur car... 1st straight cut dog box.. :beer:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

As cool as that bad boy is. I don't think I'd ever get rid of my dieselgeek piece.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> As cool as that bad boy is. I don't think I'd ever get rid of my dieselgeek piece.


What dieselgeek piece? Did they used to make a o2a SS?


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Back in the day they made a short shifter for 02a yup. The most desirable of the 02a shifters for sure. That combined with my all new shifter bushings in the box and my billet bracket bushings, I get a very firm, but easy, solid shift.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

If a 02a dieselgeek shifter came up right now id buy it:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Cspence said:


> It's a short throw shifter... Why does it make no sense on the street? Yes it's pricey at $500, but options are limited on the o2a it seems. Now if it were a sequential shifter, I'd agree with you even tho I really dig those too





Insan3Vr6 said:


> As cool as that bad boy is. I don't think I'd ever get rid of my dieselgeek piece.


Bingo!! You'd get the same feeling for half the price. And you don't have to hack up or delete the console. Or go with a B&M or Neuspeed......Don't get me wrong, i love that shifter tower. I'd powdercoat it to match...the sh*t is hot. But it also has its place. I...myself...cannot see spending that kinda cash on something that doesn't suit a certain car like an every day car. The only way i'd spend that money is for a race car or a show car. Thats the thing with me. I buy what i need & drool over what i want. I can also think of 20 different things that are more important then that shifter i could spend that money on. 

I've been in the game for a long time so im more wiser on what i spend my money on. Just like Andrew said, it sucks being a responsible adult. Especially when you have 4 boys, 2 of which are about to graduate & going to college. A mortgage & maintaining a business. I'm so OCD that if i plan on buying something, i would spend a week finding out if its really needed & another week on comparing prices. :facepalm:


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Guess ill have to keep an eye out for a b&m or dieselgeek shifter...I don't like rowing a boat lol


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cspence said:


> I don't like rowing a boat lol


LMAO. So true. Someone should sig that..

My passat vr is all stock, I forgot how huge the throws were from the factory. It's like your bowling.

If I can say anything on the B&M shifter, it's very notchy. I had it before the dieselgeek. Don't get me wrong it's a great shifter and you can still get them brand new, but you need a bit of umph to get from 2nd to 3rd or 4th to 5th, this was with all new shifter bushings as well which makes a huge difference too.

On another note I got rid of my ghetto DV recirc hose and got a proper intake pipe with a bung not too long ago. Haven't been able to test it out because my steering rack took a big dump and I stopped being a lazy pants today and replaced it. Should be on the road again shortly once i figure out where I'm relocating the power steering res.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

What's your take on the Neuspeed shifter? Where can you still buy the b&m unit?just trying to decide if I should stick with all the 02a stuff and track down a shifter or swap in 02j items since the are naturally better and shifters are more abundant...


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

If you want a better shifter experience change to 02j. If you want ultimate get the diesel geek ends.


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> If you want a better shifter experience change to 02j. If you want ultimate get the diesel geek ends.


Truth, the first thing that should be done to a 02A is to swap to the 02J shift tower.

The Dieselgeek Sigma 5 is really great, firm and precise. Can be combined with B&M lever for VERY short throw and heavy feeling, IMO feels perfect.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> If you want a better shifter experience change to 02j. If you want ultimate get the diesel geek ends.


Exactly what i'm gonna do. :thumbup: Would be nice to find an 02S & make a baby between the two but that's a whole nother story :laugh: On a serious note, i'm thinking about going 02M anyway.

I'm waiting for someone to copy the VWMS linkage for the 02a..









There are some good options out there that will firm up that linkage greatly.


















None of which will stop that power from stripping those gears.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have never used the neuspeed shifter so I can't speak on them, but I haven't read the best results compared to the others. A quick google search brought me this to buy a B&M. If you find someone selling a dieselgeek for less than $300 I would buy it because that's what most people ask for them now.

http://www.corradoparts.com/VR6_Transmission-VR6_B_M_Short_Shifter.html

o2j tower plus their dieselgeek sigma5 would be tremendous, but I have no complaints on my setup so I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Think I'm going to do the 02J box, cable, and tower swap.... Then down the road get the dieselgeek shifter for it.


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey Bonez, you think an 02Q would work on a VR...maybe another option for us. They're off the MK5 & come on the 2.5L....6 speed ftw.









Might also be a better option then the 02S. The 02Q looks like an 02M. The 02S is in the 02A/J family. Maybe this is in the 02M fam. Looking for something to hold up to 500whp.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Hey Bonez, you think an 02Q would work on a VR...maybe another option for us. They're off the MK5 & come on the 2.5L....6 speed ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


02Q work. Requires the same as a 02M. The 02S is cool and easier to put in just we don't have them here and do you really need a 6 speed? It's not always the gears that break its the driving style that break them.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

hey guys! got a quick question here.

I did a overhaul of my fuel setup. now running a bosch 044 & AEROMOTIVE high flow filter.I'm also running a Ross machining FPR adaptor with a 3 bar fpr. 


it seems like the fuel pressure is pulsing. it jumps from 40 to 45 psi (reading from my gauge). even when I put my hand on the fuel rail I can feel it. it does the same when I bring the rev's up too

is it a bad fpr?

ohh and I'm running SDS with 630cc's


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Are you using a relay on the 044? Get a surge tank as well if u don't have one already...

You are using the 044 as a pusher pump right with the stock intank feeding it?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

yup I'm using a relay. I used the diy for the walbro that's on the forums.

yup I'm using the 044 inline with stock in tank. I haven't really looked into surge tanks?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Try another fpr... even a 4 bar just to rule out the current 3bar fpr...


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

do a lot of people run the IE surge tank? is it really worth it now that I already installed my 044?


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

1992_mk2gti said:


> do a lot of people run the IE surge tank? is it really worth it now that I already installed my 044?


It's worth it:thumbup:

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> 02Q work. Requires the same as a 02M...


Same, but more. I say that just because there are no readily available custom Trans brackets like there are for the 02m. I did a 1 off set for an 02Q once, but do not have the templates etc. If you are a fabricator, then yes it is just the same amount of work as the 02m.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

aFOURstance said:


> It's worth it:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Glad to hear it! I found out the other day that my project car had a IE surge tank with the 044 fp


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

1992_mk2gti said:


> do a lot of people run the IE surge tank? is it really worth it now that I already installed my 044?


Im only using a cxracing surge tank.. less than a $80 shipped... so far as good no leaks n I pressure tested it before using...:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

sdezego said:


> Same, but more. I say that just because there are no readily available custom Trans brackets like there are for the 02m. I did a 1 off set for an 02Q once, but do not have the templates etc. If you are a fabricator, then yes it is just the same amount of work as the 02m.


Are the gear ratio's the same or similar. Which one would you go with?

I only ask because i can get one pretty cheap.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

1992_mk2gti said:


> hey guys! got a quick question here.
> 
> I did a overhaul of my fuel setup. now running a bosch 044 & AEROMOTIVE high flow filter.I'm also running a Ross machining FPR adaptor with a 3 bar fpr.
> 
> ...


hmmmm...I don't have this issue & i'm running 630's. I have my FPR set @ 43 psi & it stays there until i rev it. I'm only running a single 044, no surge tank & the stock tank pump. I plan on just upgrading the tank pump but thats it. My fueling it spot on throughout the RPM's. Maybe the FPR is faulty.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

PjS860ct said:


> Im only using a cxracing surge tank.. less than a $80 shipped... so far as good no leaks n I pressure tested it before using...:beer:


Same here... -10AN to the A1000.










-Andrew


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ that's nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This guy can f*ckin' shift! :thumbup:





When i win this Powerball....this is what i'm shooting for...in an mk2 Jetta though  3.2 AWD Jetta...drool...


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

@ dreadz,

If im not mistaken the 02Q is the new 02M, ive got one laying around in the garage.
But first i'm going to check how my 02S holds up(geared for around 190mph @ 7200 rpm), swapping to the 02Q is sa bit to pricey.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

the mk5 mk6 02q trans mission has no vss sensor .. the mk5 mk6 chassis takes gets its vss from the wheel speed sensors .. so if you put a 02q in anything besides a mk5 or6 i have no idea how you would get a vss .. you could find a 02m diff and trans case and make it work but at that point you might as well just buy a 02m trans to begin with


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

kamahao112 said:


> the mk5 mk6 02q trans mission has no vss sensor .. the mk5 mk6 chassis takes gets its vss from the wheel speed sensors .. so if you put a 02q in anything besides a mk5 or6 i have no idea how you would get a vss .. you could find a 02m diff and trans case and make it work but at that point you might as well just buy a 02m trans to begin with


Wouldn't the bellhousing have to be changed to a vr one since the oe bellhousing has a 4 cyl type bolt pattern?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> @ dreadz,
> 
> But first i'm going to check how my 02S holds up(geared for around 190mph @ 7200 rpm), swapping to the 02Q is sa bit to pricey.


What gear combo did you go with? That sounds awesome! I can still get an 02S also. The same price for the 02Q. This is why i bought up the idea. Figured the 02Q was beefier due to it being similar to the 02M. The reason why i haven't picked the 02S up was due to the short gearing. I could never find out what was the best combo to go with. I much rather have the 02S. I can use 02J upgrades...which are cheaper then 02M upgrades.



kamahao112 said:


> the mk5 mk6 02q trans mission has no vss sensor .. the mk5 mk6 chassis takes gets its vss from the wheel speed sensors .. so if you put a 02q in anything besides a mk5 or6 i have no idea how you would get a vss .. you could find a 02m diff and trans case and make it work but at that point you might as well just buy a 02m trans to begin with


Good points. :thumbup: 


I've been browsing through AME's site (with a translator) and they've been doing some amazing things with the 12v. Makes me wanna go AWD.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

.therealvrt said:


> Wouldn't the bellhousing have to be changed to a vr one since the oe bellhousing has a 4 cyl type bolt pattern?


it depends on what the project/car is ...if its going on a vr then yes you would have to find a mk4 02m bell housing but if its going in a 4cyl car then no ..in short the only thing useful is the gear stack


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> What gear combo did you go with? That sounds awesome! I can still get an 02S also. The same price for the 02Q. This is why i bought up the idea. Figured the 02Q was beefier due to it being similar to the 02M. The reason why i haven't picked the 02S up was due to the short gearing. I could never find out what was the best combo to go with. I much rather have the 02S. I can use 02J upgrades...which are cheaper then 02M upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 02S of a VW Touran diesel, it's the only one who matched the final drive of the VR 02A.
There is only one type of 02S that you can use if you don't want to mess with the final drive.
i only found 3 in total, 1 here in Holland(wich i got) 2 in Germany wich were rebuild boxes priced @ $1500+...

I've got a vid on youtube of me testing the 02SA, there you can see how long 6th is.





@ kamahao: mk5 R32 manual = 02Q


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

02Q came on the 2.5 6 speed Golf/Rabbit/Jetta iirc...


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Must be the euro / us difference


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

pimS said:


> @ kamahao: mk5 R32 manual = 02Q



witch vw never to us :facepalm: dam a33 hats i wish they did :laugh:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> 02Q came on the 2.5 6 speed Golf/Rabbit/Jetta iirc...


No 6 speed in the 2.5 cars. 6 speed 02Q is in GTIs, GLIs, and TDIs. All 4 cylinders.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You're right. I misread. The Bunny got the 04A 5 speed. Thats weird, the 05 & 06 GTI, TDI, GLI got the 02S which is the 02A family & 07 and up got the 02Q which is in the 02M family. Anybody know why?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

The euro gti's had 02M's, that is from the 1.8T mk4 gti(180hp) and up..
The 02S was only found on some diesels, although most diesels are also running 02M

#went looking for gearratio's etc. but the site containing all the info is down:facepalm:

I've only run my 02S for 1k miles(at around 390whp), but im having faith that it can handle some more power than the 02A, because of the bearing point in the outer housing, like the VWM box had.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

pimS said:


> The euro gti's had 02M's, that is from the 1.8T mk4 gti(180hp) and up..
> The 02S was only found on some diesels, although most diesels are also running 02M
> 
> #went looking for gearratio's etc. but the site containing all the info is down:facepalm:
> ...


pmiS i found an 02S here in the states, however its not the code which you have. it is 1200$. i would like to get my hands on one of those trans.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

There's an 02S thread around here somewhere. I think it was started by INA. You can also search for the thread i started (and you posted in). It should have the gear ratio's.


I can get an 02S for $800 right now. I just don't wanna spend the money on a tranny thats just gonna sit in the garage. So i'm gonna wait till i'm ready for it. I gotta find out what the code is. I came out an mk5 TDI.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> There's an 02S thread around here somewhere. I think it was started by INA. You can also search for the thread i started (and you posted in). It should have the gear ratio's.
> 
> 
> I can get an 02S for $800 right now. I just don't wanna spend the money on a tranny thats just gonna sit in the garage. So i'm gonna wait till i'm ready for it. I gotta find out what the code is. I came out an mk5 TDI.


you need a GQM.
I also started a thread on my 02S build, i'll see if i can dig it up.

# found it

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5390426-02A-02S-6-speed-Build


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Thats it!...its a GQM. :thumbup:

Edit: This guy got skills.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Thats it!...its a GQM. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: This guy got skills.


Swap the axles, modify the 5th gear selector. Get it shimmed and go drive a six speed

ps. housing needs some work to


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> There's an 02S thread around here somewhere. I think it was started by INA. You can also search for the thread i started (and you posted in). It should have the gear ratio's.
> 
> 
> I can get an 02S for $800 right now. I just don't wanna spend the money on a tranny thats just gonna sit in the garage. So i'm gonna wait till i'm ready for it. I gotta find out what the code is. I came out an mk5 TDI.


sir dreadz ill search for the INA thread and yours. where might you be able to get the 02s trans? im interested in that



pimS said:


> you need a GQM.
> I also started a thread on my 02S build, i'll see if i can dig it up.
> 
> # found it
> ...


pims i found your thread. the trans i found was not a GQM, what things were needed to be done to get the 02a and 02s to work?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

vortexpert. said:


> sir dreadz ill search for the INA thread and yours. where might you be able to get the 02s trans? im interested in that
> 
> 
> 
> pims i found your thread. the trans i found was not a GQM, what things were needed to be done to get the 02a and 02s to work?


In short, if i'm correct:
-Swap the axles from the 02s into the 02a
-Get the gasket surface of the outer casing(where 5th and 6th sit) milled flat, otherwise you won't get a clean seal with the end cap.
-Modify the 5th gear shift fork
-Get the gearbox shimmed out

If you don't have a GQM you'll have to get a 02S output shaft with the same final drive as the 02A to match your 02A diff.
I believe you could also go another route with a 02J diff, but i haven't looked into that

I advice you to search for the old threads etc. Don't pin me down on what i've said, its been a while since i've done the swap, so i could be forgetting something


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

HERE is the thread i started

I plan on buying the 02S i found, sorry. They're not hard to find. All the ones i've seen were around 800-$1k


Gear options


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

i see, totally forgot about it.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

i will review this in the morning. thaks guys


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

ive been surprised not a lot of guys have given feedback on these gearboxes.
my car is almost ready to run and hold up has been getting a radiator and a selector linkage.
I am using a GQP box though with a VR6 bellhousing fitted and speedo drive.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I think the problem is they are hard to source and expensive plus the gear ratios are not desirable on some of them depending on what you are trying to accomplish. The GQP 6th is slightly longer than 5th in a 02A, but it's a 3.68 so it is prob about the same. Some of the boxes have good ratios but are people getting these boxes for better ratios or to say they have a 6 speed.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I went 02S for the long 6th, plus i think it can handle a bit more torque as the 02A.

Plus: Swapping to 02M isn't really funny financially if you just bought a clutch, flywheel and diff for your 02A...:facepalm:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Issam's 02S thread HERE


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Issam's 02S thread HERE


:beer:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

It's about time to get my Tig welder out again


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok I know it is not a VW engine. But as it is doing 2500hp and it is DAM cool.. If I won the lotto I would put that in my golf just for the **** of it. LOL. :beer:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

i replaced my walbro with a bosch 044. still didnt fix my pulsing fuel pressure. i also installed a innovate fuel filter instead of my ****ty one. Any ideas?

pics of my ride: 










coming in the mail this week :beer:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

1992_mk2gti said:


> i replaced my walbro with a bosch 044. still didnt fix my pulsing fuel pressure. i also installed a innovate fuel filter instead of my ****ty one. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> what EXACTLY is happenign w fuel presssure


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

sorry i wasnt too clear, 

if i grab my fuel line (feed), i can feel it pulsing and when i look at my Fuel pressure gauge (located right before my fuel rail) i can see it jump by 5-10psi. it does this at idle and when i bring the revs up aswell.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

1992_mk2gti said:


> sorry i wasnt too clear,
> 
> if i grab my fuel line (feed), i can feel it pulsing and when i look at my Fuel pressure gauge (located right before my fuel rail) i can see it jump by 5-10psi. it does this at idle and when i bring the revs up aswell.


is the pump relayed, thats my first guess, also check.clean etc the power and groudn to pump


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll take "Faulty FPR" for the win Pat (Sajack)


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Haha i tried several FPR's with no luck!

I work in the middle of the woods for 2 weeks at a time, heading home wednesday so ill check the electrical then


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

1992_mk2gti said:


> sorry i wasnt too clear,
> 
> if i grab my fuel line (feed), i can feel it pulsing and when i look at my Fuel pressure gauge (located right before my fuel rail) i can see it jump by 5-10psi. it does this at idle and when i bring the revs up aswell.


verify that your return and fuel tank vent are working properly.

step 1. test this with the gas cap off, and see if it's any better.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

How big are the injectors and what management? What is the fuel rail/fpr design? 

Batch fire, dead-end rail with a good sized injector might flicker a tiny bit on pressure.

-Andrew


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Im running 630cc on SDS with a billet fuel rail. I have a ross machining FPR adaptor that incorporates the mk3 style fpr (3 bar).


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Are you running an aftermarket cam? Same behavior when you disco the vacuum feed to it? Lumpy cam+lumpy idle/vacuum=lumpy fuel pressure


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, im running cat 263/264's would it cause my fuel pressure to jump that much? Idle is still pretty steady


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Ah, that explains it in my opinion. You're batch fired and on a dead-end rail with good sized injectors. Cams are only a tiny part. The real problem is you're opening all 6 injectors at the same time rather than timing each for it's own private VIP session with the pressure in the rail. The gauge will drop every time there is an injection event. This isn't a big deal for most as other management systems as they normally squirt 2 or 6 times per engine revolution rather than 1.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Since this thread is pretty active again I'll ask for some input. I'm readying my car for the warm weather and new harness I'm getting from Kevin at Lugtronic. I'm going after the fuel system as well with a small surge tank and 044 combo but I don't know what to do for the fuel rail. My intake manifold uses the OE lower and I'm having trouble finding a high flow rail that will still use the stock hold down points. Any suggestions? Not trying to redesign the manifold but I can handle some modifications to it. :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

wabbitGTl said:


> Since this thread is pretty active again I'll ask for some input. I'm readying my car for the warm weather and new harness I'm getting from Kevin at Lugtronic. I'm going after the fuel system as well with a small surge tank and 044 combo but I don't know what to do for the fuel rail. My intake manifold uses the OE lower and I'm having trouble finding a high flow rail that will still use the stock hold down points. Any suggestions? Not trying to redesign the manifold but I can handle some modifications to it. :beer:


I have the BBM rail, and it does not match up at all on hold down points. 
Maybe integrated have something ?


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a 034 rail on mine and (at least on my rail) the injector holes aren't quite spot on. On standard length injectors it isn't too noticeable, but i'm using Siemens "shorty" for clearance and they don't line up that great.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b64/Mathdiesel/VW/1102051929000.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b64/Mathdiesel/VW/1102051933000.jpg


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You can always get Miguel from MigFab to whip you up a custom rail. His username is Vw g60t....i think. I'll look for it. you can hit him up on Facebook @ MigFab. He made my rail (and SRI) & it uses the stock mounting holes.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I still think I'll run into issues unless the manifold is changed. It still has the "wraparound" portion of the stock upper as well, which is connected to the plenum. From what I'm seeing the aftermarket rails are too "tall" to fit under the runners.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yup.. no aftermarket fuel rail will fit under that manifold... looks nice though:thumbup: and I bet it will make more torque with the longer runners...


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess I have to stick with what I have for now until I can get the parts to make a new manifold. Next question, how long did you guys run the stock fuel rail and what was the rest of the fuel system like? I know Paolo had a stock manifold for a while on the Jetta. :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Mine was all stock with an inline walbro... did the job at 350- 400whp... :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You can always get Miguel from MigFab to whip you up a custom rail. His username is Vw g60t....i think. I'll look for it. you can hit him up on Facebook @ MigFab. He made my rail (and SRI) & it uses the stock mounting holes.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> IM sent to Migfab. Thanx !


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yes sir


:beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^ 4" downpipe?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

4" downpipe is so last year, when are we gonna see 5"? LOL


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> 4" downpipe is so last year, when are we gonna see 5"? LOL


Out the hood! Like them fast Hondas!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

looking kickass pimS :thumbup: Damn, i need to start making plans to upgrade mine


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys are making my 60trim setup look childish

Sent from my stupid phone


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Out the hood! Like them fast Hondas!:thumbup:


No


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> looking kickass pimS :thumbup: Damn, i need to start making plans to upgrade mine


Thanks man. Can't wait to finish the wastegate piping + the screamerpipe, thing will look sick with al the piping


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> No


:laugh: lol :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

aFOURstance said:


> You guys are making my 60trim setup look childish
> 
> Sent from my stupid phone


Step yo game up SON!



bonesaw said:


> No


 :laugh: :thumbup: 

Real Germanheads do out the side of the fender


I was tempted to whip out the Jetta today but i realize there are some serious potholes on the roads now. I past one today that i could've sworn i saw a car stuck inside it


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I christen thee: the dolly parton of downpipes.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Out the hood! Like them fast Hondas!:thumbup:


Could be like my buddies 351 stang, the whole turbo is out of the hood. Lol


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll just leave the hood ofthe car, putting that vr shiz out there:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> I christen thee: the dolly parton of downpipes.


:laugh: :thumbup: Poor shifter cables


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

302 Ford?


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

after I get rid off all the rust spots and repaint my mk3, I'm going back to the big snail game  

Probably going with a 6262, anyone on here have any experience with the batmo wheel that they have advertised over at Bullseye? it looks promising..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow...Garrett's new technology. The new Hypercharger upgrade for the GTX platform. Guaranteed 250hp gain @ the same boost levels on a car making 500hp.












> • Developed under celebrated aerodynamicist, Dr. Hubert Ernest, the Garrett proprietary vaned volute takes the concept of vaned diffusers and essentially moves them radially outward into the collector scroll, into one multi-faceted divider
> • Kinetic energy imparted to the flow by the compressor wheel at the exducer is converted into static pressure energy in the diffuser, and subsequently the flow is then divided and reacted into quantum virtual work by the vaned volute section.
> • Ultra-efficient conversion of energy allowed by the divider minimizes the absolute Mach number at the compressor outlet; the flow remains laminar and connected at the transition from diffuser to volute.
> • At any given pressure ratio the energy losses across the compressor stage are minimized and volute isentropic efficiency is maximized resulting in a superdense intake charge (“hypercharging”).
> • Mass flow to the intake is increased significantly and power output can be increased as much as 1.5x vs. a comparable compressor using the same size compressor wheel!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not the 1st of April yet
That was their april-fools joke from last year


I slapped my wastegate on the manifold today:thumbup::heart:


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

very nice


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Question. Where are you guys with short runners grounding your IAT sensor? I've had the same IAT code forever and it won't go away. Sensor is brand new, stock wiring. I've had it grounded to the CPS and the engine harness bracket...

I'm just guessing it's a wiring thing at this point since it's all new. For the record it's throwing P0113.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

I drilled 2 holes on my intake and throttle body spacer, one for the iat and another for a bolt to hold it in place:thumbup:

Sent from my stupid phone


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe I wasn't clear. I'm wondering where people who have SRI's have grounded their sensors as mine keeps throwing a code, and it's the ONLY code the car throws.

It's a stock vr6 IAT sensor, threaded into the intake. It keeps throwing a code. Since I have SRI the wiring for the throttlebody and IAT had to be moved over, so without extending any wires I just put the two grounds that come off that harness together on a few different spots (cam sensor, then engine harness bracket). 

Still throws a code.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Got the new hotside for my 6765  ill also be adding setrab oil cooler, MkIV GTI recaros, MkIV shift setup, wot box, meth, diffed Trans, walbro 255 and some other ****. More pics to come


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. I'm wondering where people who have SRI's have grounded their sensors as mine keeps throwing a code, and it's the ONLY code the car throws.
> 
> It's a stock vr6 IAT sensor, threaded into the intake. It keeps throwing a code. Since I have SRI the wiring for the throttlebody and IAT had to be moved over, so without extending any wires I just put the two grounds that come off that harness together on a few different spots (cam sensor, then engine harness bracket).
> 
> Still throws a code.


Run a ground wire from the block to one of the TB bolts (on the backside of the flange on the sri) to ensure the SRI is actually grounded??

This is how the mk4 vr6 TB is grounded as the intake mani is plastic...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

^^^ I like that they finally have a reasonable casting thickness on the compressor covers. My Garret TO4S cover was 2.5" OD and like 2" ID because of the 1/4" wall thickness :facepalm:. Definitely spent some time welding and porting to fix that


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

leebro61 said:


> ^^^ I like that they finally have a reasonable casting thickness on the compressor covers. My Garret TO4S cover was 2.5" OD and like 2" ID because of the 1/4" wall thickness :facepalm:. Definitely spent some time welding and porting to fix that


that's because Garrett covers are made to contain a compressor wheel burst.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> that's because Garrett covers are made to contain a compressor wheel burst.


 Even so, there is no reason they couldn't taper the casting as you approach the end of the diffuser section and keep the original thickness in the region near the wheel. For what it's worth, I have a pair of garrett cast intercooler end tanks and those are also 2.5" OD and like 1.9" ID. :screwy:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

gdt said:


> Run a ground wire from the block to one of the TB bolts (on the backside of the flange on the sri) to ensure the SRI is actually grounded??
> 
> This is how the mk4 vr6 TB is grounded as the intake mani is plastic...


I just ran an extra ground to the frame and the code still comes back. It used to come back instantly after I cleared the code, now it still comes back but after a few minutes of running.

UGHHH. Ross-tech says the possible causes are:

Fuse(s) faulty 
Wiring and/or Connector(s) from/to Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) faulty 
Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) faulty

I don't know what fuse controls this, but all of mine are fine. Wiring is bone stock just a different ground point since the SRI makes it not reach. And the Sensor itself is new.

Anyone else? Where are you guys with SRI's grounding this sensor?

Sorry to clutter the thread. Here's a pic before I relocated the battery.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Still runing into fuel issues. My fuel system is still pulsing, new bosch 044 + aerotive fuel filter.

Constant 14v at the pump when running, replaced the oem intank with another new oem pump. Im completly clueless at this point.

Still jumps from 40 to 45 psi. Tried several fpr's. running sds and it also pulses when the Motor isnt runing and the pump is on. Which eliminates the cams out of the equation


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Have you checked your vacuum lines?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

tire chains :thumbup:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Vacuum lines are good, i even replaced it with oem VW vacc lines... still doing it. Im gonna try to feed the 044 directly with a jug of gas, this way itll eliminate the oem intank pump. It almost sounds like my 044 starves you can hear it change pitch


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Do you have a fuel surge tank?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Not running a surge tank yet, but im starting to think i need one


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Check cxracing in ebay... cheap but works:beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Still runing into fuel issues. My fuel system is still pulsing, new bosch 044 + aerotive fuel filter.
> 
> Constant 14v at the pump when running, replaced the oem intank with another new oem pump. Im completly clueless at this point.
> 
> Still jumps from 40 to 45 psi. Tried several fpr's. running sds and it also pulses when the Motor isnt runing and the pump is on. Which eliminates the cams out of the equation


Unplug the injectors and try that last test again.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Also check all your upstream connections that you aren't sucking air in.
Some early cars had a check valve on the return line also iirc.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Could also run the return off the rail to a gas can to eliminate that portion of then system as cause.

-Andrew


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

figured I could share some of the progress I've made today


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Humm i love your short runne vrclown. 
Im the owner of MigFab. 
Clean engine bay.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

vw-only said:


> Humm i love your short runne vrclown.
> Im the owner of MigFab.
> Clean engine bay.


 Changed your name Miguel?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VRClownCar said:


> figured I could share some of the progress I've made today


 Looking good homie. Keep up the work. :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Looking good homie. Keep up the work. :thumbup:


 Looking good, I've gone the same route. 
Steve


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep Carlitus


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

How are you going to get airflow to that intercooler?


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

pimS said:


> How are you going to get airflow to that intercooler?


 
The intercooler will hopefully be getting a sealed air box under it. It will also get some duct work 2x 3" hoses with an air scoop for the opening under the blinker/dummy area. Then one from the mk3 brake duct, and a 10" fan on the intercooler as well. I'm going to connect the fan to the AC switch I'm not using  if it doesn't work, the plumbing is already there for an air/water. just wanted to try something different, and already had the intercooler collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Not trying to be the wise guy, but i think you can go with an air/water ic from the get go. 

I don't think you wil ever come close to the airflow the IC would get would it be frontmounted.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> Not trying to be the wise guy, but i think you can go with an air/water ic from the get go.
> 
> I don't think you wil ever come close to the airflow the IC would get would it be frontmounted.


 I think its to small for a VR. Then again, most stage one guys aren't running any IC. It will work as a temp IC but i wouldn't use that as a pernement IC. 

Get a FMIC, clock the turbo to 6, run the pipe under the car & you're good to go. 

Oh, twist the dipstick tube the opposite direction & run it in between the the runners.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I think its to small for a VR. Then again, most stage one guys aren't running any IC. It will work as a temp IC but i wouldn't use that as a pernement IC.
> 
> Get a FMIC, clock the turbo to 6, run the pipe under the car & you're good to go.
> 
> Oh, twist the dipstick tube the opposite direction & run it in between the the runners.


 
my goal is to have a mild setup for a while. I don't plan on running a ton of boost, I want it reliable and I don't want to break anything right off the bat  I can always change things down the road, but for now this setup will most likely suit my needs nicely.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

A proper intercooler setup is only going to add to the reliability and longevity of the setup.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

I totally understand that. After putting the rad support back on, i saw there is little to no room to push the radiator back without hitting the intake manifold. I don't want to cut into my bumper just yet. I'll see how well this works. With duct work and the 1500 cfm fan i have on the way I have a feeling it will get the job done for my goals. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

What plugs and gap are you guys running? My car runs fine at 14lbs of boost but turning it up more than that causes it to misfire.. 42# um tune with t3t4 60 trim


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm on my 3rd set of NGK BKR7E's...currently gapped at .026. No misfiring at 15 lbs.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

OEM plug with 28 gap and 26psi 
Steve


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Please do search for vrt plugs. Its up for discussion once a week... This thread needs more pics.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

VRClownCar said:


> my goal is to have a mild setup for a while. I don't plan on running a ton of boost, I want it reliable and I don't want to break anything right off the bat  I can always change things down the road, but for now this setup will most likely suit my needs nicely.


 "I don't plan on running a ton of boost" - said every Turbo owner ever:laugh:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pimS said:


> "I don't plan on running a ton of boost" - said every Turbo owner ever:laugh:


 veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery true. :laugh: 10psi ain't sh*t after a week. im hovering around 20...and that ain't sh*t anymore.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Speed is the most dangerous addiction lol don't worry I'll get pics of my bay once it's put together again


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

NGK 4644 gapped .028 with DIS coil controlled by ms2 to 34PSI and no misfire. Make sure to torque properly into the head and to handle with care when installing. Don't drop the plug down to the cylinder hole; use a proper socket to hold it and pretend like you're 8yrs old playing "Operation" so it doesn't bang around or hit the sides while you guide it in.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

Not a new setup, just cleaned up


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

what's everyone running as far as filter for turbo inlet? im running it open right now and its kind of risky 

i know the velocity stack is kind of a JDM thing, 











or thinking about just a 4'' with cone filter and wraping it with DEI heat tape


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im running a Reloaded HKS due to space issues. 

Steve


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Ive been running no filter ( just a 4" velocity stack) since 08, 4 years with my old setup using a PT-61 turbo and it was still good when I change the entire setup late 2011 and still using the same stack on my current setup now. But I don't daily my vrt, only on weekends for local shows and going to the track or cruising around looking for corvettes or cobras lol:beer:


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> Ive been running no filter ( just a 4" velocity stack) since 08, 4 years with my old setup using a PT-61 turbo and it was still good when I change the entire setup late 2011 and still using the same stack on my current setup now. But I don't daily my vrt, only on weekends for local shows and going to the track or cruising around looking for corvettes or cobras lol:beer:


 Cruising looking for vettes lol wish I could be on that level


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> cruising around looking for corvettes or cobras lol:beer:


 Funny.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Its actually quite funny when those cars couldn't beat a 4 door 1988 jettaopcorn::beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

PjS860ct said:


> Its actually quite funny when those cars couldn't beat a 4 door 1988 jettaopcorn::beer:


 i think we have a doubter.... :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

haaha yeah i went with a velocity stack, not much room in the bay aswell!:beer: 

quick question... 

do you guys run your FPR like this? 

Feed from Tank --> inline pump -->filter --> FPR --> fuel rail 

or do you run it 

fuel rail -->FPR-->return line to tank


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Its actually quite funny when those cars couldn't beat a 4 door 1988 jettaopcorn::beer:


 You aren't finding the right cars. opcorn:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

SVTDanny said:


> You aren't finding the right cars. opcorn:


 I guess im not either as ive ran just about every muscle car on the road. Gotta understand though, running a car 1/2 the weight & a bit more power will always win. Ive eaten up modded Camaro's, Vettes, Stangs, you name it. A friend of mine on here can confirm this. The owners of the other cars are always amazed at Papa Smurf...especially when they under estimate him.  

A GTO tried me Weds night on the highway. He gave up when he couldnt catch me. Those moment i f*ckin' :heart: my VRT.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

1992_mk2gti said:


> haaha yeah i went with a velocity stack, not much room in the bay aswell!:beer:
> 
> quick question...
> 
> ...


 I run mine.. 
Tank>Filter>pump>FPR>Rail. No return from the rail though. Andrews car inspired me to go returnless on the rail.  I also wanted to run the filter before the pump so i can keep sh*t out of it.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks for the reply ! 

just curious how can you be running no return? did you just cap off the end of your billet rail? and what about the sending unit did you just cap that off too? 

do you have any pictures of your rail, im just curious on which side your feed goes. 

lets say i run a return from my fuel rail to tank, should the FPR still be: Feed -->FPR-->rail? 

thanks in advance !


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I guess im not either as ive ran just about every muscle car on the road. Gotta understand though, running a car 1/2 the weight & a bit more power will always win. Ive eaten up modded Camaro's, Vettes, Stangs, you name it. A friend of mine on here can confirm this. The owners of the other cars are always amazed at Papa Smurf...especially when they under estimate him.
> 
> A GTO tried me Weds night on the highway. He gave up when he couldnt catch me. Those moment i f*ckin' :heart: my VRT.


 Yeah, I used to love eating up cars with a 450 hp VRT Jetta too, until I found out about big boy cars.  

There's a reason that you don't see any VRT's in TX2K videos. :laugh: I just think the "Looking for Vettes" comment to be a bit funny.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

i guess this is kind of what i mean, had to dust off my artistic skills


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

FPR has to be after the rail, otherwise it won't do it's job properly.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

right on! that answers my question, thanks :beer:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

SVTDanny said:


> Yeah, I used to love eating up cars with a 450 hp VRT Jetta too, until I found out about big boy cars.
> 
> There's a reason that you don't see any VRT's in TX2K videos. :laugh: I just think the "Looking for Vettes" comment to be a bit funny.


 
There are some VRTs around which could have alot of fun bruising egos at TX2K. Just don't think most of us care about that street race pissing contest enough. I was looking at the stats and not everything is _that_ fast down there; $300k TT supercars aside.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

DannyLo said:


> not everything is _that_ fast down there; $300k TT supercars aside.


 
Ehhh, 135-140 trap cars seemed to be the status quo down there this year. I'd say that's hauling the mail pretty good.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Looked through my old photos and realized I don't have any real good complete bay shots that are current.

Here's one that should show the fpr and return as a dead-end rail:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

SVTDanny said:


> Ehhh, 135-140 trap cars seemed to be the status quo down there this year. I'd say that's hauling the mail pretty good.


 Im only at 133mph from last years track days... got a couple of mods to put me over a lil this year, im hoping around 140+... 

And now a days I like going to the track better. :beer:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> Here's one that should show the fpr and return as a dead-end rail:


 Do you just run the return from the regulator?


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

DieGTi said:


> Looked through my old photos and realized I don't have any real good complete bay shots that are current.
> 
> Here's one that should show the fpr and return as a dead-end rail:


 How do you like the performance of the awic set up?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Pressure, return and manifold signal on the FPR. 

The Awic setup is good. I'm running a stock vr6 IAT sensor which is slow to respond. The IAT sensor heatsoaks front the head when parked and restarted hot. Have a phenolic spacer but haven't installed.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> Pressure, return and manifold signal on the FPR.
> 
> The Awic setup is good. I'm running a stock vr6 IAT sensor which is slow to respond. The IAT sensor heatsoaks front the head when parked and restarted hot. Have a phenolic spacer but haven't installed.


Are you planning on doing the 1.8t iat sensor swap?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Thought about it. Rather do the GM open element sensor when the phenolic goes in. Easy code adjustment after the hardware is changed.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Yea, it returns from the FPR. The FPR has to be fairly close to the rail. If im not mistaken, Andrews FPR is mounted on the side of the VC now. But mine is right where his is in the pic above. So instead of capping off the 3rd hole on the FPR, you're using all 3. Feed in, feed out & Bottom one is the return.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Turbo blanket
Setrab series 9 15 row
Setrab fittings
Aeroquip hose 
Mocal thermostatic
Dropped the intercooler 3" to accommodate the oil cooler  

Temps are stupid low :thumbup:


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Insured the Green Tea today. Took it for a spin on the dyno too see what my winter changes did :toothy:. Pretty happy with the numbers. 519whp, 435lb/ft :yippie:


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

AlexiGTIVR6 said:


> Insured the Green Tea today. Took it for a spin on the dyno too see what my winter changes did :toothy:. Pretty happy with the numbers. 519whp, 435lb/ft :yippie:


Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

video ^ opcorn: nice #s!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

First start up after the winter re-build video eace:





 
:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

ok.........rev................awww 


That sounds MEAN! ok...i wanna rebuild mine now


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

ill make another 1 soon Capt and ill rev it for ya :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Best thread on vortex.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> ok...i wanna rebuild mine now


Just wait. Your time will come... probably at an unexpected time.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i can see your intercooler now slug :laugh:

Temps are stupid low :thumbup:

like how low?? got my oil to 212 once last year & 196 this year..


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

EL DRIFTO said:


> i can see your intercooler now slug :laugh:
> 
> Temps are stupid low :thumbup:
> 
> like how low?? got my oil to 212 once last year & 196 this year..



Haha yea she's got a big ole mouth full of aluminum now lol. It's been really cold in northern Colorado so I'm not exactly sure how cold it will run in the summer but even when redlining 3rd through 4th gear I have yet to see temps above 200. I got caught in a snow storm the other day and I was driving for a few hours, the temps never got above 150...mind you it was snowing and cold as **** but still I was worried I was gonna blow my turbo seals :screwy:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You have a thermostat on that oil system?

What happened to the green car?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> Just wait. Your time will come... probably at an unexpected time.


Please let it be when i have the money.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

DieGTi said:


> You have a thermostat on that oil system?
> 
> What happened to the green car?



Yes sir, thermostatic plate from autotech but I feel like it's not working properly especially with the temps I've been seeing. Ill call them tomorrow.
Green cars just been chillin in storage. it needs a new block, haven't had the time or money to **** with it and I got distracted by the rwd jdm scene for a while. I'm back in the game this summer tho. For the green car im thinkin clean na setup with wot box and nitrous add on. My diffed ccm Trans is going in the blue car for drag and track this summer


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Mocal should be 180F thermostat.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Its such a nice build you have Steve. Like a real911 breakfast eater 
Tell us about the DSG setup and adding boost to it. Does it work good?


Kristian


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

nice numbers alex, whats the setup?


----------



## starnet (Feb 15, 2007)

Garrett GT3540 
megasquirt 1 v3
42lb (440cc) Bosch injectors at 3bar
inside everything is oem new 
3mm headgasket spacer, 2 metal gasket
custom make intake manifold
Walrbo 255lph inline fuel pump
water oil coller from 1.9pd tdi the bigest
mkV r32 4 motion gearbox 6 speed


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

I've got a pile-o-parts. This is just what was handy. :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Its such a nice build you have Steve. Like a real911 breakfast eater
> Tell us about the DSG setup and adding boost to it. Does it work good?
> 
> 
> Kristian


Hi Kristian, Boost and DSG has to managed carefully.
The things to consider are..
Is the DSG strong enough to handle the additional lb/ft and if not can it be modified to survive.
Im running a DQ250 DSG with uprated Viton seal, new OEM drive seals and an SSP 11 plate setup opposed to the OEM 9 plate. Software is by Autograph Cars as Unitronic have let me down bigtime on the DSG software, mainly because i live in the UK and they have no dealers over here.

Upto know i have my EBC setup to work like a supercharged system where the boost is added linearily so the DSG doesnt get a fright as it will just slip the clutch otherwise.
From about 2000rpm the turbo can be heard spoolingup if im aggressive, but this depends on how aggressive the accel pedal is pressed, i can be gentle with the pedal and drive at 100mph off boost.

I have a very wide range of powerband thanks to the choice of turbo which is a GT35/T04z hybrid and power just keeps delivering.
Steve


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Forgot to post this piping shot with the front clip off.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I still feel weird about bolting an engine stand just to the back of the motor. You're just crazy bolting an awd trans on there too.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

It's all good as long as you don't try to throw it around. Only on a 4pt stand though, never on one of those 3pt stands.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

just before getting it towed to the shop


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Switch the plug wires around so the longer ones are in the back. Then run them around the VC. 

You can see how i did mine...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

VRClownCar said:


> just before getting it towed to the shop


Random thought, but is it just me, or does this picture look ridiculously clear? What kind of camera was this?


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Haha i shot that with my canon 7D and a sigma 30mm f1.4 lens. Bit of a photographer  

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ nice camera and lens! :thumbup:


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

i see a lot of people using the ebay knock-off ATP manifold.

Is this so good or just for the price?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

timberland20 said:


> i see a lot of people using the ebay knock-off ATP manifold.
> 
> Is this so good or just for the price?


Price.

portmatching usually sucks balls, if is remember correctly jochem from the vr6club spent hours and hours matching the ports


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's My mk2 jetta(super sleeper) but it's currently apart right now for new tranny, block(previous owner bottomed out oil pan), and turbo....

-c2 software
-3" down pipe
-head spacer
-mk4 head gasket
-forge diverter valve
-short runner intake
-atmospheric waste gate(38mm)
-top mount air to air intercooler
-samco hoses
-bosch 044 fuelpump
-arp headstuds
-FATT turbo timer
-ebay turbo 5bolt t3/t4 50 trim(being replaced with 60 trim 60-1)
-stock injectors being replaced with 630cc injectors(for e85mix)


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

pimS said:


> Price.
> 
> portmatching usually sucks balls, if is remember correctly jochem from the vr6club spent hours and hours matching the ports




But still, i've found out that company's like Turbo Gockel and HST here in europe also use the Ebay version


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

timberland20 said:


> But still, i've found out that company's like Turbo Gockel and HST here in europe also use the Ebay version


Would prove that the cast is good enough, you'd just have to spend some time portmatching it


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

pardon my mess

















idle of the 276 cams


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

europarkingonly said:


> Here's My mk2 jetta(super sleeper) but it's currently apart right now for new tranny, block(previous owner bottomed out oil pan), and turbo....
> 
> -c2 software
> -3" down pipe
> ...


Ditch that IC. Its gonna get heatsoaked. Stop by the crib with this one day. i wanna check it out. We're the only ones in Suffolk running a VRT MK2


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

my vrt in progress


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

It's currently apart right now, and my hood has a functional mexi scoop to add to the pos sleeper look, but do plan on getting a FMIC


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

PjS860ct said:


> pardon my mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, does your catch can recycle back or just the atmosphere?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

gdt said:


> Looking good, does your catch can recycle back or just the atmosphere?


thank you :beer:

and the catch can goes to the atmosphere ...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

europarkingonly said:


> It's currently apart right now, and my hood has a functional mexi scoop to add to the pos sleeper look, but do plan on getting a FMIC


Well i got parts if you need parts.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

gdt said:


> Looking good, does your catch can recycle back or just the atmosphere?


what valve cover is that?
part #?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Gerg said:


> what valve cover is that?
> part #?


Mk4 12v


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> Mk4 12v


Lookin good as always! How do you have that ATP catchcan mounted? I have the same one just never got around to installing it .. tried to find a clean mounting point but no such luck


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes mounting it sucks! Im not a fabricator so I just bolted mine on the secondary water pump holder with a little 90 degree bracket from my old mkiv 1.8t lol it works


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't posted this before but this is my custom VRT setup... Lugtronic, Garrett 60-1, custom intake manifold, ATP exhaust manifold, custom downpipe, MBS exhaust, 630cc injectors, IE Surge tank, Bosch 044, Aeromotive regulator, AIS water/meth dual nozzle, Tial BOV & wastegate, 8.5:1 head spacer, ARP studs, MBS 3" exhaust, A/C still works, etc.. 

I like it because the spool is pretty quick and it makes decent power... ran [email protected] first time out at full weight 3,020lbs. Still some left in it before a bigger turbo is bolted on.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^ pretty much exact setup/specs I have... curious if you've dyno'd?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

pubahs said:


> ^^ pretty much exact setup/specs I have... curious if you've dyno'd?


I did once, it was around 370-380, but then I turned the boost up a bit on the track and picked up a few MPH from that setting so its making a bit more. Believe Kevin said the turbo was good until about 27PSI.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

370-380 at what psi


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

masterqaz said:


> 370-380 at what psi


I dont remember exactly, pretty much the same as what Zach did here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5233600-C2-630-vs-Lugtronic


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

progress shot


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

skydaman said:


> I haven't posted this before but this is my custom VRT setup... Lugtronic, Garrett 60-1, custom intake manifold, ATP exhaust manifold, custom downpipe, MBS exhaust, 630cc injectors, IE Surge tank, Bosch 044, Aeromotive regulator, AIS water/meth dual nozzle, Tial BOV & wastegate, 8.5:1 head spacer, ARP studs, MBS 3" exhaust, A/C still works, etc..
> 
> I like it because the spool is pretty quick and it makes decent power... ran [email protected] first time out at full weight 3,020lbs. Still some left in it before a bigger turbo is bolted on.



why no intercooler?I see you have meth.. but still..

vrclowncar YESSS!!!!! so nice bro


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

VRClownCar said:


> progress shot


Very nice fan you got there! 

Work in progress::wave:


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

So it looks like I'm gonna need to replace my stock fans, so just curious as to how many people on here has run mishimoto radiator and dual slim fan setup and how simple it was to fit, I've heard of people running issues with mounting


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

syracusegli said:


> why no intercooler?I see you have meth.. but still..
> 
> vrclowncar YESSS!!!!! so nice bro


Because meth works great, if it gets you to the same IAT does it matter? Plus the increased cylinder cooling... I can't complain about 120+ traps on a baby turbo and faster spool then having an intercooler.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I modified my hot side piping to move the pressure source closer to the new solenoid and got the 4 port solenoid wired up and some lines installed. Still need to do the line to the top of the gates but at least for now the gates are opening up and boost is being controlled. :thumbup:



















I also finished the intercooler install. The car rips for only 8 psi :laugh:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

syracusegli said:


> why no intercooler?I see you have meth.. but still..
> 
> vrclowncar YESSS!!!!! so nice bro


Also because I still have functional A/C which is worth more then any intercooler when stuck in traffic on a 100+ degree day! :laugh:


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

ok well i dont have pics yet but i just finished my 91 gti VRT... full kinetic stage 3 race kit.. C2 42lb tune with green tops.. tial 38mm waste gate, rotomaster T3/T4 60 trim with the forge evo diverter valve, quaife spec unsprung 6 puck, solid clutch fork walboro 255 in line, 9:1 head spacer.. running 23PSI notopcorn: yet dynoed but daily driven.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Zinni said:


>


Diamond silver vr6t coupe? Memories for me...9yrs ago now. Yikes.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

aFOURstance said:


> So it looks like I'm gonna need to replace my stock fans, so just curious as to how many people on here has run mishimoto radiator and dual slim fan setup and how simple it was to fit, I've heard of people running issues with mounting


Im running a Pro-alloy setup with dual RS500 slimline fans.
Fortunately Pro-alloy supplied the fans fitted, which only take up 30mm ish ov gappage.
Steve


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Im running a Pro-alloy setup with dual RS500 slimline fans.
> Fortunately Pro-alloy supplied the fans fitted, which only take up 30mm ish ov gappage.
> Steve


Thanks for the input Steve :thumbup: I'll look into that setup today.. Hopefully my fpr comes in today so I can finally take pics and videos


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

VRClownCar said:


> progress shot



just got back from the shop, and he is finishing up the airbox on the bottom side of the intercooler  
two 3" inlets will feed the intercooler fresh air, from the opening in the bumper.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

VRClownCar said:


> just got back from the shop, and he is finishing up the airbox on the bottom side of the intercooler
> two 3" inlets will feed the intercooler fresh air, from the opening in the bumper.


Any water cooling?
Steve


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

With the fan and the air box it should cool very well. Might add water/meth down the line too

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

coming along


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Stopped by and got some new shots  you can see the coolant filler bottle in this first one


----------



## vr6turbomada (Jul 22, 2010)

*2xVRTs*

I'm working on 2 VRTs :
- Mk2 Golf with syncro from Euro mk3 2.9 forged with GT42R turbo, Lugtronic + 630cc 
- Mk3 Golf 2.9 syncro with twin turbo Subaru Impreza Td04 13T 440cc low boost 0.6b

i'll be happy when these 2 projects will all be rolling in next few days.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Dont tease us like that and post no pictures... ^^^:thumbup:

Im a little jealous of your syncros:beer:

I need awd in my vrt life


----------



## vr6turbomada (Jul 22, 2010)

*teasing*

i'll post some pics tomorrow then, i had my mk2 as fwd before , defintetely fun starting from 60mph, no fun from 0mph , never could manage wheelspin on street tires ... had a game with a cosworth , he just blew me 4 cars in 1.5sec ...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

vr6turbomada said:


> I'm working on 2 VRTs :
> - Mk2 Golf with syncro from Euro mk3 2.9 forged with GT42R turbo, Lugtronic + 630cc
> - Mk3 Golf 2.9 syncro with twin turbo Subaru Impreza Td04 13T 440cc low boost 0.6b
> 
> i'll be happy when these 2 projects will all be rolling in next few days.


42R on 630cc sounds odd... go ahead and get more injector to let that turbo eat.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Depends on the fuel pressure. The 60lbs rating is at 3bar IIRC. Fine size combo if you have the pump to back it up.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

VRClownCar said:


>


Looking good Mike.:thumbup:
It's been a long time coming.


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

the guy's with original ECU's, i have a question for you guy's
Do you all use a diverter valve? or can you use a blow off valve


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

As long as you still have a MAF sensor, you are going to want to run a DV.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

progressing with the Lugtronic tune from Kevin :thumbup: car feels much faster now than last year... need to get myself to the track asap 

If anyone wants to go fast, hit up Kevin at [email protected] he is now also stocking Techtonic cams :thumbup:
I am running the 276 cams and it has great power all over the top end and not a lot of lost if any on the low end... I can drive my car in 5th gear around town at like 1200 rpms and no bogging or hesitation ... :beer:


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

What power you putting out in that video?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

For any doubting big turbo and big cam see below......


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Gerg said:


> What power you putting out in that video?


 I dont know, my car has only been email tuned .. but the butt dyno said its faster than last year when I dyno'd @560whp/505wtq and ran my best of [email protected] 

This vid is at 20...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

vergessen wir es said:


> For any doubting big turbo and big cam see below......


 a 263 is big cam in the same sense that a k04 is a big turbo.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

PjS860ct said:


> I dont know, my car has only been email tuned .. but the butt dyno said its faster than last year when I dyno'd @560whp/505wtq and ran my best of [email protected]
> 
> This vid is at 20...


 Nice, 
Are you anywhere near Redding,CT ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Roughly 30-40 mins away I think... im in Watertown CT


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool, my mother lives in Redding, nice highway and backroads out there


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I cant wait to try out the new tune this weekend... but I need to fill up on race fuel  :beer:




 
this is at a little over wastegate spring so rougly 16-17psi:thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Your car is so fast it can travel in time Paolo.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

it was all by accident lol I didn't know Kevin and I gonna discover the space time continuum when we were doing the data logs for the new cams :thumbup::beer:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

i've got bigger injectors than someone on here finally

added zr1 to my 4th gear list Sat :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*sigh*...Haven't touched my car in a good while. Need to do a few things but i've been hella busy with the new biz. I had to sacrifice any upgrades i wanted this year just so i can get it off on the right foot. Web store, starting a blog about streetwear fashion in the car culture, trying to secure a location for the launch party. Picking through tons of clothing fabric, deciding on the color combo's, getting labels & patches in order. No easy feat. when your doing it all by yourself.  On top of this, trying to finish up a friends MK3 VR6, getting my Allroad ready for an engine transplant, and helping a friend do a 6 speed swap in his C5 A6 Audi. No time for Papa Smurf. :facepalm: This is the first time ive been on the tex in a good while.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Same here. Went from building cars to buying a house and building rifles. Spun a rod bearing again in this "rebuilt" motor. Parked it, and its sat since. If I get to it I won't touch it til end of summer probably. Just getting bored/tired of dealing with the same issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> *sigh*...Haven't touched my car in a good while. Need to do a few things but i've been hella busy with the new biz. I had to sacrifice any upgrades i wanted this year just so i can get it off on the right foot. Web store, starting a blog about streetwear fashion in the car culture, trying to secure a location for the launch party. Picking through tons of clothing fabric, deciding on the color combo's, getting labels & patches in order. No easy feat. when your doing it all by yourself.  On top of this, trying to finish up a friends MK3 VR6, getting my Allroad ready for an engine transplant, and helping a friend do a 6 speed swap in his C5 A6 Audi. No time for Papa Smurf. :facepalm: This is the first time ive been on the tex in a good while.


 I'd be interested in checking out your blog :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

http://


this is not real... computer generated... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds really good. Makes me want to fix mine. May have found a good used motor to swap in instead of rebuilding for the 3rd time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

a good used stock engine is always better in my opinion than a rebuilt stock engine :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

after fixing some issues it runs so much better now! tuning starts asap with [email protected] at the helm  :thumbup:


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Eurolife69 said:


> ok well i dont have pics yet but i just finished my 91 gti VRT... full kinetic stage 3 race kit.. C2 42lb tune with green tops.. tial 38mm waste gate, rotomaster T3/T4 60 trim with the forge evo diverter valve, quaife spec unsprung 6 puck, solid clutch fork walboro 255 in line, 9:1 head spacer.. running 23PSI notopcorn: yet dynoed but daily driven.


Is this 23 psi on stock internals with a head spacer? I have the same basic setup as you I thought 15 psi was the limit on stock internals. also, did u get the race tune or the street tune. I'm unsure of the difference.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Fastbreakstar22 said:


> I thought 15 psi was the limit on stock internals.



*No.*


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

So what can the vr motor handle with the 9:0:1 compression?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Fastbreakstar22 said:


> So what can the vr motor handle with the 9:0:1 compression?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Pair it up with arp rod bolts, almost anything :thumbup:


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh wow. That's good knowledge. I always thought we would need new pistons and rods. Well if this is the case, I will look into it.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

aFOURstance said:


> Pair it up with arp rod bolts, almost anything :thumbup:



And most importantly a good tune!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Mark Morris said:


> And most importantly a good tune!


That there is the best advice anyone could give you.

Was bored yesterday....









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Final trim has gone back on for summer running..



Steve


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Fastbreakstar22 said:


> So what can the vr motor handle with the 9:0:1 compression?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


As the other guys have mentioned, supporting hardware (ARP, headspacer, proper cooling - read w/m injection in addition to your intercooler) and a solid tune, even on a "high CFM turbo" you can run close to ~28-30 mark. I do so on multiple cars. The limitation in your particular post is *fuel*. I would not advocate exceeding 23-25 psi on the 440 tune. Keep in mind that what "leans your car out" is the excees air to fuel, thus you need to consider CFM and not only psi.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

turbo mike said:


> That there is the best advice anyone could give you.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

I think my next setup needs lugtronic


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

never to late to upgrade :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Fastbreakstar22 said:


> Oh wow. That's good knowledge. I always thought we would need new pistons and rods. Well if this is the case, I will look into it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


On pump gas and 9:1 spacer, i remember some cars having issues with blowing head gaskets past 20 psi. I have 9:1 pistons and a thin Schimmel spacer so I'm down to 8,4:1
Just a thought i remember from back in 2008 when i built my engine and had 9:1 boost limit questions 
Foffa2002 advised me.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

A properly sealed head is a properly sealed head. 9:1 + >20 psi is no issue at all. A poorly sealed head is another issue. This has been proven over and over again.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok so realistically I could run 20 psi but I would need to get arp rod bolts to go higher than that.

Check out my build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6039811-Another-VRT-build-comments-suggestions-welcome

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What fueling setup do you have? ^^^

I got away for 3 years without running arp rod bolts in my 100k stock bottom end. With 350low to 450high boost.(15-25) I had a precision pt-61 turbo w/ .69 exhaust housing.

Used a 9:1 spacer, walbro inline pump, Lugtronics standalone, 630cc injectors.. also had s progressive water/meth system


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

C2 #42 software, 440cc injectors, 9:1 head spacer and walbro fuel pump. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Make sure you have a wideband before you go nuts on the boost.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yea. I ordered the aem uego.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

i have a question for you guys. My vrt has a slight hesitation at 2600rpm. It goes lean(16-17s). Its only at that rpm. Everywhere else it runs fine. Runs great in boost.

I need a direction to look to, i've checked about everything. 

Thanks, Drew


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

black97GTI said:


> I have a question for you guys. My vrt has a slight hesitation at 2600rpm. It goes lean(16-17s). Its only at that rpm. Everywhere else it runs fine. Runs great in boost.
> I need a direction to look to, i've checked about everything.
> Thanks, Drew


Tune issue? If you have a chipped OEM ecu maybe unplug it for 10 minutes to reset it and have it relearn.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> Tune issue? If you have a chipped OEM ecu maybe unplug it for 10 minutes to reset it and have it relearn.


It's possible it could bea tune issue I guess. I had united Motorsport stage 2 chip and it did it. I now have lugtronic and it still does it. I recently replaced all of the injectors, it made it better but did not completely correct the issue.
I sent Kevin some logs the other day, just waiting to hear back.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

If it did the same thing with the United Motorsports and Lugtronic ecu then its somewhere within the setup. Tell us morr about ir setup. Kevin should be able to tell with the log you sent him what's wrong with it.

Btw are you running a fully tuned map from kevin? Or still with the base map that lugtronic comes with?

And pics please :thumbup:


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> If it did the same thing with the United Motorsports and Lugtronic ecu then its somewhere within the setup. Tell us morr about ir setup. Kevin should be able to tell with the log you sent him what's wrong with it.
> 
> Btw are you running a fully tuned map from kevin? Or still with the base map that lugtronic comes with?
> 
> And pics please :thumbup:





















Pictures aren't the best and they are from last summer when i had the united chip in.
Yeah, thats what i think too. He has sent me one map since the base map. So its not fully tuned.

97 GTI 
3.0l vr6
T04E turbo
Forged pistons
8.5:1 head spacer
Schimmel short runner intake manifold
atp 2 exhaust manifold 
440cc injectors
Aeromotive adjustable fuel pressure regulator
custom 3" exhaust with vibrant race muffler
frozen boost Air to water intercooler
Tial 38mm wastegate
Greddy type rs blow off valve 
ngk bkr7e spark plugs
auto tech 10mm spark plug wires

I think thats it. 

Thanks, Drew


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Id assume stock compression pistons with the head spacer?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

@black97gti are you still using the 440cc injectors or are you using am 630 or 840cc injs from kevin.. he has a lot more maps for those.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

turbo mike said:


> Id assume stock compression pistons with the head spacer?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> @black97gti are you still using the 440cc injectors or are you using am 630 or 840cc injs from kevin.. he has a lot more maps for those.


im using the 440cc's still. I forgot to mention i am running a bosch 044 inline fuel pump. Fueling seems to be no problem except for that rpm. I'm running a little rich in boost still. I didnt think upgrading to the bigger injectors would have any advantage for me at this point


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Every time you drive the car do a log. Did Kevin tell you what to log? Idle, cruising, wot in 3rd? It will be in steps... we have done 12+ exchanges with logs n tune for my car and it runs mint.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Every time you drive the car do a log. Did Kevin tell you what to log? Idle, cruising, wot in 3rd? It will be in steps... we have done 12+ exchanges with logs n tune for my and it runs mint.


Yeah he has been telling me what to log and send to him. He take so long to get back to me with a new map. I guess I'll just have to be patient and hope he can resolve my issue in the tuning.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

doing another log pass eace:




 
I know I always do my videos on this road  incline gives me a little bit more traction than on the flats :thumbup:
my MT et streets hates me :laugh:


----------



## roycerollz503 (Jul 4, 2012)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Switch the plug wires around so the longer ones are in the back. Then run them around the VC.
> 
> You can see how i did mine...


Huge fan of this VRT. Love the color scheme :heart: Big ups!! :beer:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

I have the same hiccup in my file at almost the same rpm you do and I've been slowly adding fuel until it went away. Problem is that it does it at the same rpm/kpa that I usually cruise on the highway at so you have to give up a little in mpg to gain that smoothness as you go through the gears. Kevin is certainly there to tweak your file but its better to ask questions as you go so you can continue to tweak your setup for perfection.


----------



## roycerollz503 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yareka said:


> I have the same hiccup in my file at almost the same rpm you do and I've been slowly adding fuel until it went away. Problem is that it does it at the same rpm/kpa that I usually cruise on the highway at so you have to give up a little in mpg to gain that smoothness as you go through the gears. Kevin is certainly there to tweak your file but its better to ask questions as you go so you can continue to tweak your setup for perfection.


Agreed. Better to steadily tweak your car as you acquire or swap modifications to your engine. You dont want to have to constantly send your **** somewhere everytime you change something or when you notice something off with your tune... valid point :thumbup:


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

Yareka said:


> I have the same hiccup in my file at almost the same rpm you do and I've been slowly adding fuel until it went away. Problem is that it does it at the same rpm/kpa that I usually cruise on the highway at so you have to give up a little in mpg to gain that smoothness as you go through the gears. Kevin is certainly there to tweak your file but its better to ask questions as you go so you can continue to tweak your setup for perfection.


Ok. I'm glad I'm not the only one with this issue, it's makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## roycerollz503 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Ive heard and read everything about ebay kits...*

Could I start with this and then just buy everything else?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GT35-5P-T3-...D-WG-92-05-VW-GOLF-JETTA-PASSAT-/400498063898
I dont plan on running a **** ton of psi. I know that ebay kit intercoolers and tubing and everything else is just **** but Would this be a step in the right direction? thank you. :heart:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

roycerollz503 said:


> Could I start with this and then just buy everything else?


Honestly, I would only suggest going with that kit if you know what you are doing. If this is your first venture into FI you are probably better served getting a quality kit where parts can just be bolted together with high confidence.

That being said, if you are on a budget...
Throw away the oil lines immediately, seriously.
Use the wastegate as a paperweight.
The manifold will work well with some additional porting. The casts have actually got a lot better as of recent.
Open the turbo, looking for the obvious... balance marks on both wheels, shaft play, interference of the wheels and the housings, deburring/lack thereof. Use assembly lube and put everything back together if the turbo is to your satisfaction. Locktite on the compressor cover and turbine screws. Pre-oil the turbo before you install. I would not go over ~ 12 psi with it. They do not seem to like abuse but at anything less than 10-12 psi seem to hold up well.

I built a similar setup on a non-VW for a friend that is daily driven @ 12 psi and about 10K on the setup with no problems so far. FYI the intercoolers and piping (downpipes included) are functional and for what it's worth more sound than the turbos themselves.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Please stay as far away from that turbo kit as possible. Either the turbo will be trashed in a weeks time, the waste gate will not hold boost, or make too much boost, and or blow up your motor. You are better off saving your money and buying things piece by piece or waiting for a part out here on vortex


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Piecing together a kit allows you to learn each product and research things so that when you need to assemble and maintain you are much more familiar with the products and their functions. 

That's just my opinion..


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Definitely avoid the eBay stuff. That being said, I have an ATP turbo manifold and also a head spacer for sale if you're interested. Pm me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

For a first time FI setup, I would state with a kit, and expand from there. My first time, I tried piecing everything together, but there are always plenty of things that you will miss, and the small things will nickel and dime you to death.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

mike minnillo said:


> For a first time FI setup, I would state with a kit, and expand from there. My first time, I tried piecing everything together, but there are always plenty of things that you will miss, and the small things will nickel and dime you to death.


Truth!!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roycerollz503 (Jul 4, 2012)

I was planning on basing my "piece by piece" turbo kit off of a reliable trustworthy kit such as the kinetic stage 1 kit or something relevant to that. I've heard of people managing to piece together kits similar to the kinetic stage 1 for around 800 - 900 (usd $$$) give or take a little. I'm in no hurry but I want to do as pubahs said and learn/study each piece bit by bit to better understand what FI is really all about. I've been studying this forum and reading DIYs and how tos but everyone knows nothing is better than getting your hands dirty and learning first hand. It would be nice to afford the kinetic but I have no problem buying used. I'll probably buy all of my hoses new, new fuel pump... various other things... But I'll spare my wallet the agony and go used on the wastegate, manifold, turbo, etc... Plus if I span it out over a half year - a year I shoul be able to stay within my budget of 800 - 900. 

I have one question though. As with junkyard turbos that people manage to source from a pick and pull, u pull it or any ol junk car wonderland lol, what should I look out for in a turbo? cracks? mileage... I hear of many people using junkyard turbos but I'm hesitant to get one... Thats why I thought maybe buying the ebay kit would be a not so bad idea. Because after doing my research I found that its not usually the turbo that is horrible, but its the tubing, wastegate, intercooler... that usually craps out on you the fastest... What would you guys say about that? Thanks for your help. I'm still grasping the concept of forced induction. and I believe to stay away from ebay kits as well because they dont have customer service or warranties comparable to major/trusted companies, But I would like to know if I should truely stay away from the turbo in all on ebay, or just the whole kit. Because as I mentioned above, From reading a lot of DIYs many dont seem to have problems with the actual turbo, its the crappy components that go along with it.

By the way, I only plan on running like 10 - 12 psi max. Like V-dubbulyuh mentioned. I'm not trying to go balls to the wall.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ sounds like this is ur first turbo kit.. If so let me just say this.. If ur debating on using a eBay kit or junkyard parts DON'T do a turbo kit, ur not ready... Ur just going to waste ur time and money down the road even running low boost.. Just save ur money untill u can afford a stg1 kit from kinetics where u can install it in one weekend by urself and just keep on creeping on the forums and learn from what u read... I'm currently on my first turbo Vr and I was going to do a lentils kit but went with bigger and better parts just because I can afford it.. And with the hell if everyone on the fourms I'm confident everything will work out.. U seem to have too many questions on cheap stuff..

Just remember..pick two..fast,cheap,reliable

I myself it being something I've never done am choosing fast and relies blue so when it comes to driven it i can have fun and not have to worry that nuts and bolts r falling off.. Don't rush a project like this cause it will make u sour about it if it goes wrong and u won't get the full loving touch a vrt has to offer:thumbup:

Good luck!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

There are really no properly sized turbos for a vr6 from the junkyard. It's either a tiny ass t3 from a Saab or Volvo or a humongous t6 off a truck. I also think 800-900 is an unrealistic budget.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> There are really no properly sized turbos for a vr6 from the junkyard. It's either a tiny ass t3 from a Saab or Volvo or a humongous t6 off a truck. I also think 800-900 is an unrealistic budget.


I like my Cummins sourced HX35 quite well, and the divided T4 bolted right up to my manifold  Not to mention I bought it brand new off Craigslist for $300.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

wabbitGTl said:


> I like my Cummins sourced HX35 quite well, and the divided T4 bolted right up to my manifold


HX35 is a divided T3 iirc.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Good to know. I am not familiar with the holset turbos. As you get older you learn you get what you pay for. If you buy quality parts you tend to have less problems and make the power you want and usually more reliable.


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

got the JDL manifold installed and set the turbo on real quick to see! Such a great piece, fits wonderfully. I cannot wait to get this thing together. :thumbup::thumbup: to them

waiting on one last part and she'll be complete


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

My work in progress!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Just put together over the weekend. 
Nice to not be cruising around at 8:1 NA anymore


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Almost done.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

AceWaters said:


> Almost done.


I'm digging this awic setup :thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Precision 5862, Precision WG, air to water, water meth, short runner, etc etc. Stock compression, UM 630cc tune running on 7psi spring. More than enough fun for the street


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Mike, planning to get any numbers on it?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe at some point. I want to log some decent miles on it to make sure everything works as it should before I go bananas.


----------



## blazzin .:R (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

As artistic as I get 









How I usually feel about it


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Korfu said:


> As artistic as I get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You could go to the next size cooler which will straighten your pipes out better, like this.. 
 
Steve


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dayum thats a monster of an intercooler. I was thinking of getting the bigger version of what PlanRForRobert has but I like how that one looks....


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I think what Steve's got there would fill your bay better hombre


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is this the one you have? 
http://www.frozenboost.com/product_...d=205&osCsid=2073227201da325e5aaf76dd0bcc8da9


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Korfu said:


> Is this the one you have?
> http://www.frozenboost.com/product_...d=205&osCsid=2073227201da325e5aaf76dd0bcc8da9


 Yep, that's the one. 
Steve


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7656 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

http://youtu.be/xFjr0hRmdTQ http://youtu.be/YYTe8pwyyyc Just found this, looks like some R36 with a huge a$$ turbo


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

One more http://youtu.be/Xf_jSbWdKt8


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Pisko said:


> http://youtu.be/xFjr0hRmdTQ http://youtu.be/YYTe8pwyyyc Just found this, looks like some R36 with a huge a$$ turbo


 not an r36, its a 12V displacement unknown....


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

what does everyone run as a boost controller? 

im thinking on switching to ebc, having issues with my mbc 

finally on the road ! 

 

new fuel setup: 

 

-10 feed w/ 2x Bosch 044's 
-8 return


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

1992_mk2gti said:


> what does everyone run as a boost controller?
> 
> im thinking on switching to ebc, having issues with my mbc


 I'm going to be switching to an AEM True boost soon. It's a controller and gauge in one.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm on a HKS EVC S with integral gauge. 
Steve


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Guys with MK2 VRTs.......trying to finish getting parts for my setup and have a few questions. 

- Running an ATP manifold, which turbine housing will give me best clearance to firewall? On-center or Tang? Planning to run most like a 60-trim with a .63 turbine housing or so. Likely T3 

- And here's the bigger issue......with the turbo setup, I'll be running an OEM intake manifold. Building this as a high-compression VRT with hopefully quick lower-speed capabilities and morre torque down low. So with the ATP manifold, can I clear the throttle body? Or do I need to cut the manifold and flip the throttle body inlet to the driver side? I will if I have to, but would like to keep the OEM manifold. 

Thanks guys, and hopefully looking to join the ranks of VRT later on this year. Going to break in the engine and enjoy the N/A motor I'm building a little while. Plus, trying to prove to a few that 200whp can be achieved without going full stroker build.......but we shall see. 
J. Hines


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

is anybody running SDS with water meth? 

i got the devils own kit and It has the controller with a wire for MAP sensor signal. It doesn’t have the port for a boost line. 

Just wondering if the devil’s own controller will draw all the juice from my map sensor in order to get a reading?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Cleaned everything up this weekend.. was a productive weekend, showed the car and was able to do some datalogging that I sent to Kevin to analyze. I am still on my base Lugtronic tune.. hoping to refine it and get the go ahead from Kevin to fully enjoy it, ha


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Looking good! 

I always liked doing data logging for Kevin, it shows you in stages the differences between tunes :thumbup:

Lugtronic.com ftw


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

1992_mk2gti said:


> new fuel setup:
> 
> -10 feed w/ 2x Bosch 044's
> -8 return


Nice setup  I just finished this setup  

3/8" aluminum hardline to and from the bay, Walbro in-line pump with filters before and after just to be safe. Picking up the flexible line today to finish up in the bay and that will be one more thing off the list of things to do!!










and this is what they look like in the bay, was able to run them on the frame rail instead of the strut tower like before. and retained the heat shield sleeve too


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that all hard line up to the engine bay? Can't tell with the filter on the pictures if that's a flex line or no. Looks great either way :beer:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Yep. Hard line from pump to the bay and the return as well. I used press on fittings for the rubber line to and from the tank. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job ! thats one clean set up for the fuel lines :thumbup:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

son of planrforrobert said:


>


How do you like the m20 manifold? Just called them the other day about it, probably going to order one soon. Any fitment issues? Is it a quality piece? For the price it really seems like the absolute best bet out there!


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

The turbo is on it's way soon. Just had to finish up the easy stuff first.  (Ignore the really messy shop, we just installed two of the lathes in the background.)


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

PapioGXL said:


> The turbo is on it's way soon. Just had to finish up the easy stuff first.  (Ignore the really messy shop, we just installed two of the lathes in the background.)


Definitely not a FWD setup. What is this going into?? :beer::thumbup:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

VRClownCar said:


> Nice setup  I just finished this setup
> 
> Walbro in-line pump with filters before and after just to be safe.


Are you anticipating any issues with a filter before the pump?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

First pass of the year... 2 year old clutchnet 6puck kit decided to say - No, you will not get into the 10s today, maybe next time... hahaha :laugh: anyways, enjoy my little video... :beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice Paolo! Time to crack-open that wallet again and get that twin-disc.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

mike minnillo said:


> Definitely not a FWD setup. What is this going into?? :beer::thumbup:


Just my 88 RX7. With a tiny 6266 hanging off the side.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey fellas... :wave:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> Nice Paolo! Time to crack-open that wallet again and get that twin-disc.


Ugh... this isn't in the plans. Smh.. I might just try the clutch master fx 400 or 500 for now... I still have to pay you guys for when you do my new trans whenever the gearset come in :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> First pass of the year... 2 year old clutchnet 6puck kit decided to say - No, you will not get into the 10s today, maybe next time... hahaha :laugh: anyways, enjoy my little video... :beer:


Awesome, Did you rent the track for the day. Where was that? Might be worth the drive to skip the staging wait

:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

MK123GTi said:


> Awesome, Did you rent the track for the day. Where was that? Might be worth the drive to skip the staging wait
> 
> :thumbup:


 
Thanks... I just bought a ticket to run at someone elses track rental... there might have been 40 cars there, mostly v8s... but for $75 to run with no wait time, its a win win... I did 6 pass with a slipping clutch from 6pm to 9... temps were still pretty hot and humid, I thought it would cool down but it didn't...

its at Lebanon Valley Dragway in NY...


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

DannyLo said:


> How do you like the m20 manifold? Just called them the other day about it, probably going to order one soon. Any fitment issues? Is it a quality piece? For the price it really seems like the absolute best bet out there!


It is an absolute quality piece, his welds are excellent. My only complaint is fitment. A few of the bolts were an extreme PITA to get tightened down on the passenger side of the head, and I had to cut a LOT (more than what you see in that photo) to get it to fit and have access to the dipstick (m20 made it sound like this would NOT be the case). Also, the throttle body only fits one way and I have issues with my fans making contact with it when they come on. 

All that aside, I would tell everyone to get one. In my opinion it is of better quality than the Big Name manifolds at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

'dubber said:


> Are you anticipating any issues with a filter before the pump?


I run a filter before the pump for over a year with no problems. Best way to do it. Prolongs the pumps life.


Figured i'd post a recent pic of my bay. Took this after replacing the clutch last week.









Gotta tear it back down to replace the t/o bearing :facepalm:


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

92 GTI VR6 Swap


Stock 2.8 Motor 
8.5 to 1 Headgasket Spacer
Juan SRI 
Dual Bosch 044 Surge Tank with 10an in and 6an out 
Holset HX52 with custom 11ccm turbine housing 
Custom tubular manifold with 2 38mm Tial wastegates
Turbo XS Rfl blow off valve
Lugtronic Standalone E85
ID 1000 Injectors
Pushing around 25-30PSi daily, thing is a beast


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

finally got to start driving mine, running on 10psi.
Runs awesome and is a blast to drive. just been sorting out little issues here and there.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

thats clean :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> Ugh... this isn't in the plans. Smh.. I might just try the clutch master fx 400 or 500 for now... I still have to pay you guys for when you do my new trans whenever the gearset come in :thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


I don't see anything wrong with the FX400. I've thrown everything at mine....till it broke. But they sent me another disc no problem. Even after almost 2 yrs. Thats customer service. Now i wish i'd changed the t/o bearing too :facepalm: Other then the intermitting vibration and low clutch, its grippy as f*ck.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the FX400. I've thrown everything at mine....till it broke. But they sent me another disc no problem. Even after almost 2 yrs. Thats customer service. Now i wish i'd changed the t/o bearing too :facepalm: Other then the intermitting vibration and low clutch, its grippy as f*ck.


x2 FX400 takes some abuse, its held up better then the gears in my trans :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

@capt Im trying the fx500 for now till I get the balls to do a twindisk... 

My clutchnet 6puck with the redx2 pp held up for nearly 2 years holding 500+ tq and moving a 2900# car...

Taking my trans off this weekend, it sucks though that the clutch kit won't be here till Tuesday. Hope I'm ready for waterfest...


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

yea same here. fx400 6 puck / steel flywheel. 450whp / ~410 tq for 2 years. Abused thoroughly. When I took the motor apart to build it my 6 puck still looked VERY good. Decided to go with it again. 

I'll probably have to go twin disc next time around. (but damn..... they pricey)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Question for the group - since this is one of the most active VR6 turbo/lugtronic groupings

On an OBD1 car.. which is now running Lugtronic ECU + custom engine harness.. could I ditch the OBD1 throttle body in favour of the OBD2? Has anyone done this before? 

Thanks!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The connector would need to be changed and the throttle body flange is also different.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

You want dbw?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

OBD2 from 96-99 are DBC. it is not until mk4 they are DBW. I much more expensive ECU is currently needed for DBW.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah different connector and flange. I'm going to run one on my rwd vrt. Makes for a cleaner install.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

It's also a larger butterfly... something like 68 mm for obd2 vr6 and ~62 mm for obd1 (give or take). :thumbup:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

98rzvr6 said:


> 92 GTI VR6 Swap
> 
> 
> Stock 2.8 Motor
> ...


What turbo manifold are you running? Custom? Looks like factory manifolds with a downpipe/turbo header


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

MK2. Classy:thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

leebro61 said:


> It's also a larger butterfly... something like 68 mm for obd2 vr6 and ~62 mm for obd1 (give or take). :thumbup:


Good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

pubahs said:


> Now if Kevin ever gets back to me



Yeah, question for you guys running lugtronic.... How long did you guys wait for your setup after you ordered it? I ordered mine in January. Understanding quality takes time but.....:screwy: I'm reaching the end of my patience period.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

WWW.vems.us

Buy direct.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I waited ~6months to get my 1st lugtronic back in 2008... I have the patience to wait though as I knew the product will be worth it. I bet why Kevin hasn't replied to any of our emails as he is busy taking care of the ecu orders, inbetween the races that he attends and his personal life. 

Kevin also has to get parts from vems and if vems doesn't have any in stock he has to wait for them before he can make your ecu and harness (plug and play or custom). So its all a waiting game..

I couldn't be any more happy with my lugtronic, I'm actually on my 2nd plug and play lugtronic from him and I'm very satisfied, happy and my engine is still together lol ... People need to remember that when you buy a lugtronic, you also get Kevins support, knowledge of tuning and the base maps to get you running as soon as you start the car. Now, how many lugtronic cars are out there now? A lot.... divided by 12-16 hours per day equals not enough... 

What I dislike the most is when people tells a forum they've had enough of waiting for lugtronic, if you couldn't wait you should have just bought a c2 or UM chip so you can get an off the shelf burned software next week.

My .02 opcorn: have a nice weekend... :beer:


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> I waited ~6months to get my 1st lugtronic back in 2008... I have the patience to wait though as I knew the product will be worth it. I bet why Kevin hasn't replied to any of our emails as he is busy taking care of the ecu orders, inbetween the races that he attends and his personal life.
> 
> Kevin also has to get parts from vems and if vems doesn't have any in stock he has to wait for them before he can make your ecu and harness (plug and play or custom). So its all a waiting game..
> 
> ...


yeah i get that :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

:beer: deleted because I don't want to see another good VW-scene product/service vendor disappear. :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

If you think I am wrong with what I said so be it... but it is what it is... do you think Kevin makes big money doing this to hire help, maybe, maybe not... we don't know but its getting popular which is good for the VW racing sport so that's more business for Kevin so maybe down the line he can but I don't think its at that point yet...
(actually there are probably more show car lugtronic orders now as they can order custom extra length harness to tuck and all that scene points bull crap lol)...

Hondata, Haltec, 034 and Motec as far as I know doesn't take data logs from customers to have their tunes adjusted for free, you have to go to a tuner to have a basemap made and tune your car... that cost money.. (unless you're a DYI person so that becomes free as that your time and patience to adjust everything and make everything yourself like buy vems direct from vems USA, but not everyone is like that...) and Kevin provides that, yes it does takes time but like what you said his products delivers.

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Sorry for the missed replies Chris V. No excuse for that. I'll be able to look at your stuff tonight, at the track right now (working on a harness in Tim's trailer).

Eric, Sorry for taking so long. You will be happy with the harness when it is finished and you will enjoy driving the car as soon as I can get it finished up. I have been slow on making the harnesses this year, but the quality has remained 100% which I feel is the most important part. 

In general, I don't just take an ECU and ship it to a customer. I make PNP adapters and full custom harnesses, with pre-programmed ECU calibrations made to the customer's car specs.
It takes time to do it properly, but the response form the customers is most often positive.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I was just about to come delete my posts because I thought... I really dont want it to appear im upset with Kevin at all, or to throw any negativity towards his product and support. And then he comes and replies to us all and demonstrates such a standup guy he is.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi uncle Kevin!  :wave: :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm not hating in any way! Kevin has always answered every single question i've asked and explained why too. & those detailed questions are why his work puts him over the top from others. I was simply asking for a time-frame because I personally am just too anxious to wait for this, knowing how good it will be, I unrealistically want it to be done instantly. I know your stuff is top notch, & I know quality takes time. Just was seeing what others have waited so I know what to expect. I don't want a chip tune from C2, I had that before. I'm looking specifically for Mr. Blacks work, that's why I went to him. Apologies if my comment came off in the negative manner, I was still half waking up :beer: I would recommend him to anybody.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

98rzvr6 said:


> 92 GTI VR6 Swap
> 
> 
> Stock 2.8 Motor
> ...


badass !!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

98rzvr6 said:


> 92 GTI VR6 Swap
> 
> 
> Stock 2.8 Motor
> ...



omgg hows the motor holding up with that much boost and that massive turbo??


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I will say its all in the management and the tune thats running it.. I would actually be worried more on the gears though instead of the vr6 block... :beer:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

that's incredible, im guessing standalone ? ya vr6 tranny is definitely a weak point, but we all know that, I guess I just underestimated what the block can actually handle that's all, looks like im going to turn the boost up this week:facepalm:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

whats your fueling? and how much boost are you running?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> whats your fueling? and how much boost are you running?


c2 42 , vortech t-rex inline fuel pump, upgraded fuel rail 4bar fpr 13 psi on a c2 9:1 headspacer


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

check your air fuel as you go up in boost, people have do low 20s on the 42# software but with water/methanol injection I would think, just to be safe.

after around ~420ish hp the stock maf sensor is blind to how much air is going in so just be careful you don't go melt some parts 

btw what turbo did you go with?

:beer:enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> check your air fuel as you go up in boost, people have do low 20s on the 42# software but with water/methanol injection I would think, just to be safe.
> 
> after around ~420ish hp the stock maf sensor is blind to how much air is going in so just be careful you don't go melt some parts
> 
> ...


I went with a garret t3/t4 with a billet 57 wheel and 63ar hotside, will definitely keep an eye on the air to fuels, right now as the car sits the air to fuels are amazing could not be happier with them


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

that's a small exhaust housing on that turbo, must be a burnout monster! 

how much boost are you running now? that turbo might run out of steam top end, im thinking above 5500 rpms...


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> that's a small exhaust housing on that turbo, must be a burnout monster!
> 
> how much boost are you running now? that turbo might run out of steam top end, im thinking above 5500 rpms...


Lol ya it's pretty small for a vr but god damn it pulls, running it at 13 psi, honestly the way the turbo feels up top is incredible it honestly does not stop pulling up top it's definitely pulling harder then down low, but I'm sure if the boost gets turned up it will be the opposite


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

You won't be able to reach 20 psi without running outta steam. Generally you wanna go with a turbo with a little room to breathe. Those smaller turbo's tend to chew up tranny's. You're good at those boost levels but once you go up, you'll start running into problems. 13 psi daily isn't bad. I turned mine down to 15 psi & its still a monster. Soon as a retune my w/m, boost is going back up for sure


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> You won't be able to reach 20 psi without running outta steam. Generally you wanna go with a turbo with a little room to breathe. Those smaller turbo's tend to chew up tranny's. You're good at those boost levels but once you go up, you'll start running into problems. 13 psi daily isn't bad. I turned mine down to 15 psi & its still a monster. Soon as a retune my w/m, boost is going back up for sure


Lol I'm getting bored of 13 psi already tho...I need more, ill crank it to 17


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Advance Happy Birthday! Don't forget to try the 2step!


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Do explain how to please?  #lugtronicn00b


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I bought a rebuilt o2m with a peloquin to swap to my 12v and I'm trying to decide which clutch to go with. Anybody with an o2m care to chime in? I could be wrong but it looks like the fx400 is the highest rated single disc clutch for the o2m before getting into the twin discs, what are its realistic limits power wise?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Fx400 is fine and holds a lot of power...

When are you swapping the o2m in? Who's doing the swap?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> Fx400 is fine and holds a lot of power...
> 
> When are you swapping the o2m in? Who's doing the swap?


Good news that will save me alot! Was hoping you would chime in . Hopefully soon, I'm not sure who I'm going to have do it yet do you have any suggestions? Is this something HOAP would even be interested in? before I sold the last o2m I got a pretty good quote from Edge Motors in New York state, don't remember the number though. I know a friend who had his motor built by them and he had nothing bad to say at all about them.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

you can always text me if you need anything...

as far as the swap we will have to talk to Gaz about it, he has been pretty busy and he just bought a bigger building and plan is to be moved in by September...

Ill ask my buddy Mark about the swap and ill let you know :beer:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

For the o2m swap in my corrado I decided to use South Bend since we've never had any issues with their clutches in the shop. Talked about my goals with them and decided on the Stage 3 endurance rated at 485tq. Put about 5k miles on it so far and put down 482hp on the last dyno about a month back. Love the feedback, and definitely daily drivable if it needed to be.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll have to check mg receipts but I'm pretty sure I bought that same stage 3 endurance and at the time it was advertised as 525tq. Either way glad to hear it holds up, I'm not quite making that much power yet.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Its advertised as 485 but they told me the same, good for way more than that. I believe it as most of the stage 2 kits in the shop are holding way more than what they are rated for.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Dolsson said:


> finally got to start driving mine, running on 10psi.


Clean setup :thumbup:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

vr6milz said:


> I went with a garret t3/t4 with a billet 57 wheel and 63ar hotside, will definitely keep an eye on the air to fuels, right now as the car sits the air to fuels are amazing could not be happier with them


Thought that 42lb chip likes the 3 bar fpr, no? Or did your particular setup require an adjustment?


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Made the first trip out of town after changing things up a bit









Not happy with the oil temps, but overall a good (hot) drive.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

New oil cooler time


Sent from my iPhone while inside your mom


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

That's one of the things I just added. I guess I need to find a better place for it.
Any recommendations on a good size heat exchanger.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My oil cooler is fitted in the lower left front scoop.
It's a Mocal 25 row with sandwich plate.

Steve


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

I have it in its old position from when I had my 16v, but now the intercooler takes all the air.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my oil cooler is behind the intercooler... works pretty good, never had oil temp pass 220-230 at the drag strip...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

SoCal/Inland Empire is a different ball game than New England. I lived in Palm Springs for a year with my VR6T and with only a factory oil cooler I would see ~240F to 260F when ambient was over 110F. The road surface temp is often much higher than ambient - I would drive up the palms to pines highway on weekends to get to the cooler air and also ran straight 112 from Clark's in Indio. Otherwise, you're riding the knock sensor and enjoying the heat soak. :beer:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

With ambient temps in the 80s and 90s I'm seeing oil temps in the 250s. Not awful, but I'l like to drop it down some. That's under normal driving conditions. On the track I expect it to be near problem levels. When the car was still NA I was seeing mid 250s, at the highest, during track use.

External cooler is definitely the plan.


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Hopefully this will help with the oil temps


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I might have to build another one but not trying sacrifice a/c...


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

As soon as I can figure out how to fit the condensor without cutting the bumper I will be putting my a/c back. It is too hot and I'm getting tired of my left arm always being sunburned


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I dnt mind cutting/trimming the bumper. I just dnt want a 24 x 12 hole in front of it


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

I've done my best to keep it a sleeper


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's a teaser of my build









Just got my um software Tuesday. I need a set of 440 green tops if anyone has a set.


Sent from my iPhone while inside your mom


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ is that a mk4 valve cover and of so are they always that low looking


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

jettagli_guy said:


> ^^ is that a mk4 valve cover and of so are they always that low looking


Yes and yes


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

volkswagenpaul said:


> I've done my best to keep it a sleeper


Not utilizing the full potential of the IC. I bet if you open up that bumper cover a bit, your IAT would drop. I too tried to go the sleeper route. Paid dearly with bad IAT.


Here's a pic taken from yesterday's local VW show.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Not utilizing the full potential of the IC. I bet if you open up that bumper cover a bit, your IAT would drop. I too tried to go the sleeper route. Paid dearly with bad IAT.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic taken from yesterday's local VW show.


IAT's are great if you run meth. Perfect for a sleeper and no need to hack anything up.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

skydaman said:


> IAT's are great if you run meth. Perfect for a sleeper and no need to hack anything up.


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

skydaman said:


> IAT's are great if you run meth. Perfect for a sleeper and no need to hack anything up.


You're talking about this? 

























w/m won't help in low boost. The lowest im safely running it is 12# & even that is at a really low duty cycle. Enough to slightly cool the IAT & the DC doesn't start rising till around 18-20#. 

Stage 4 CoolingMist with a V1 controller (V2 reads vac/boost where the V1 only reads boost.)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

March was a year since ive been running w/m and i haven't refilled the bottle since the install. I have a bit more then a 1/4 of a tank. :thumbup:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> w/m won't help in low boost. The lowest im safely running it is 12# & even that is at a really low duty cycle. Enough to slightly cool the IAT & the DC doesn't start rising till around 18-20#.
> 
> Stage 4 CoolingMist with a V1 controller (V2 reads vac/boost where the V1 only reads boost.)


Seems like the fancy controller isn't working very well then. I spray from 5lbs on up, works great. Ran it up to 30lbs and meth controls the IAT's fine even with no intercooler, my IAT's are lower then my buddy's setup with a FMIC.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Do you remember what was your iat at 30psi?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

skydaman said:


> Seems like the fancy controller isn't working very well then. I spray from 5lbs on up, works great. Ran it up to 30lbs and meth controls the IAT's fine even with no intercooler, my IAT's are lower then my buddy's setup with a FMIC.


If you don't mind would you share details of your W/M setup or pm me. About how long does your tank last?


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

skydaman said:


> IAT's are great if you run meth. Perfect for a sleeper and no need to hack anything up.


I've got most of a stage 2 devils own kit. I only run ~12#, so I have been on the fence about installing it.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I have the DO progressive kit as well, nice kit but I haven't been using it that much as I'm in low boost. .. planning on draining the devilsown brew and just running distilled water to help with the iat...:beer:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Do you remember what was your iat at 30psi?


On a 90 degree day at 300KPA it ranges 113-122, if I really beat on it and it gets heat soaked in the little Corrado engine bay it can get up to 130. On a cooler day its lower of course. My buddy said his intercooled setup was approaching 180.  



12V_VR said:


> If you don't mind would you share details of your W/M setup or pm me. About how long does your tank last?


I check the tank when I stop for gas, really just depends on how much I beat on it if I need to refill or not. I usually top it off just to be safe. I use the stock wiper fluid reservoir. 

Since guys with much more expensive engines recommended AIS I run their stuff. Currently have a dual nozzle setup, one close to the turbo outlet and one before the throttle body. http://www.alcoholinjectionsystems.com/index.html


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

What are you guys running in the bottles? Cause I see blue liquid. I ran Boost Juice which is red. Or 50/50 meth & water. I've heard of ppl using washer fluid but never seen it...
Any difference?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> What are you guys running in the bottles? Cause I see blue liquid. I ran Boost Juice which is red. Or 50/50 meth & water. I've heard of ppl using washer fluid but never seen it...
> Any difference?


Yepp plain ole washer fluid works just fine and only costs $1.99 a fillup. If you really needed the extra meth as fuel then I would up the percentage but for cooling purposes washer fluid is just fine. If you need a little more you can add some HEET to up the meth percentage.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Highbeam2 said:


> I've heard of ppl using washer fluid but never seen it...
> Any difference?


For regular street driving/most non-track applications, -20 washer fluid is the sheet. :thumbup:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Really? Washer fluid?! I thought that was a joke. I plan on running meth next season so I guess that's good to know.

Any tips on converting stock fuel lines to AN-fit lines? I have a 034 fuel rail and a aeromotive a1000 fpr I need to rig up. I looked through this thread and see a bunch running the same regulator but I can't see how the line change from hardline from the tank to stainless. Is it an adapter?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Really? Washer fluid?! I thought that was a joke.



Washer fluid is just meth and water.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Really? Washer fluid?! I thought that was a joke. I plan on running meth next season so I guess that's good to know.
> 
> Any tips on converting stock fuel lines to AN-fit lines? I have a 034 fuel rail and a aeromotive a1000 fpr I need to rig up. I looked through this thread and see a bunch running the same regulator but I can't see how the line change from hardline from the tank to stainless. Is it an adapter?


You can get a compression fitting adapter from 5/16" to -6 male. I have seen that a few times and it works well.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ear-165056erl/overview/


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

leebro61 said:


> You can get a compression fitting adapter from 5/16" to -6 male. I have seen that a few times and it works well.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ear-165056erl/overview/


I'm using one on my return line only. It's only rated for 50psi so use at your own risk for feed line.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

leebro61 said:


> You can get a compression fitting adapter from 5/16" to -6 male. I have seen that a few times and it works well.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ear-165056erl/overview/


Do those hold up ok to higher pressure? It looks like they're only rated for 50psi.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Good question, just noticed that warning myself. I know several people that have used them without issue for a few years now on feed and return lines. I would *guess* that there is a healthy safety factor on the fittings and that they are capable of quite a bit greater than 50 psi... but obviously they feel the need to point that out, so use at your own discretion...

FWIW on my setup I just ran -6 pushlock hose the entire way from factory pump to 044 to rail.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

anyone ever run into this problem? 

tried installing the 42dd 3 gauge pod in the harlequin today ...










not enough thread on the back of the gauges to get the back bracket on them. my guess is I need to cut down the bracket a bit.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

They've added those ratings more recently. All it takes is one high profile failure and the CYA policy kicks in... same happened to their push-luck fuel hose.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VRClownCar said:


>


Almost made it... almost.

Are the brackets part of the 42 draft piece or are they removable? Normally gauges come with their own.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

DieGTi said:


> They've added those ratings more recently. All it takes is one high profile failure and the CYA policy kicks in... same happened to their push-luck fuel hose.


Exactly what I was thinking. Land of the free.....home of sue happy.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

DieGTi said:


> Almost made it... almost.
> 
> Are the brackets part of the 42 draft piece or are they removable? Normally gauges come with their own.


the brackets are part of the gauges, they go on the back to hold them in place. they don't fit because of the thickness of the 42dd piece


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have that setup.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

leebro61 said:


> FWIW on my setup I just ran -6 pushlock hose the entire way from factory pump to 044 to rail.


Yeah I'm not running a second fuel pump yet, but when I do I'll prob change it all over. But if I can just put that fitting over the stock mk3 hardline that should do the trick.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VRClownCar said:


> the brackets are part of the gauges, they go on the back to hold them in place. they don't fit because of the thickness of the 42dd piece


Oh heck, easy fix. Trim away captain.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

skydaman said:


> Seems like the fancy controller isn't working very well then. I spray from 5lbs on up, works great. Ran it up to 30lbs and meth controls the IAT's fine even with no intercooler, my IAT's are lower then my buddy's setup with a FMIC.


I bought the kit to help me curb detonation & to cool down the IAT at high boost. ...not to take the place of the IC. Ive found that running w/m at such a low boost plays havoc with the a/f ratio. Besides, i have no issues with low to med. boost IAT. Im running a 4" core & 3" in/out. My original reply was towards the other guy, not myself.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I bought the kit to help me curb detonation & to cool down the IAT at high boost. ...not to take the place of the IC. Ive found that running w/m at such a low boost plays havoc with the a/f ratio. Besides, i have no issues with low to med. boost IAT. Im running a 4" core & 3" in/out. My original reply was towards the other guy, not myself.


Never had a problem with A/F but then again I run lugtronic. Not sure what you run but some of the chip tunes seem to have sporadic A/F ratios anyways.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

skydaman said:


> ....some of the chip tunes seem to have sporadic A/F ratios anyways.


So effin' true :facepalm: C2 Stg 4 Pro-MAF fyi....


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

oh, i now have a CM w/m gauge version of their controller. Its gonna replace the square box when i find a place for the gauge.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> So effin' true :facepalm: C2 Stg 4 Pro-MAF fyi....


I think thats what my buddy switched from as he had a C2 Pro-Maf setup and with no other changes had perfect driveability and gained 35whp/60wtq with lugtronic. Hence why I just purchased lugtronic from the moment I thought about bolting a turbo on.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Im happy with the C2 setup. The erratic a/f aren't that bad. Other then that its been doing fine. Im happy with the power it makes. I don't see the reason for more power (been saying this for a long time in this thread.). This might sound strange but my plan from day one was no more then 400-425whp. I (personally) think its retarded to have more then that in a daily driven car. *knock on wood* i haven't had any issues up until now when the clutch disc took a crap. Only thing i regretfully spend money on is tires. My next project will most definitely be Lugtronic equipped. that's if i decide to go with a 2.5L instead. I could make twice the power with half the effort.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Im happy with the C2 setup. The erratic a/f aren't that bad. Other then that its been doing fine. Im happy with the power it makes. I don't see the reason for more power (been saying this for a long time in this thread.). This might sound strange but my plan from day one was no more then 400-425whp. I (personally) think its retarded to have more then that in a daily driven car. *knock on wood* i haven't had any issues up until now when the clutch disc took a crap. Only thing i regretfully spend money on is tires. My next project will most definitely be Lugtronic equipped. that's if i decide to go with a 2.5L instead. I could make twice the power with half the effort.


Well even in a daily driver its nice to cruise around on low boost with 350-400whp then if your at the track or just want to mess around you can crank the boost up and have that extra power over 400whp. Granted a tire swap is needed to make it even somewhat usable. 

I don't see how a 2.5L will be any easier, I certainly haven't seen any with 800+whp that are easily built in a weekend. I think VRT's are pretty easy to build and make power with. But if I want more usable power I jump in my other car with a 416ci LSX, those are easy to work on and make silly power.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Let's try to keep this on topic? Showing and discussion our VRT setups...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

So chris, whats new with you car? :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> So chris, whats new with you car? :thumbup:


Updated my base Lugtronic map to a revised one after a few logs were sent to Kevin. Much improved over the base! I initially had some issues with choppy deceleration... also Kevin cleaned up the fuel maps as well. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:

I am looking forward to moving back to Canada in January, so I can begin to work on the car more regularly (versus one weekend a month - if that). I've been in NY now for 6 years and slowly building the car month by month :facepalm:

Also, I need to get around to installing my EBC.. anyone have any creative places or suggestions to install the controller and run the lines? :thumbup: for reference:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

thats clean dude :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

skydaman said:


> Well even in a daily driver its nice to cruise around on low boost with 350-400whp then if your at the track or just want to mess around you can crank the boost up and have that extra power over 400whp. Granted a tire swap is needed to make it even somewhat usable.
> 
> I don't see how a 2.5L will be any easier, I certainly haven't seen any with 800+whp that are easily built in a weekend. I think VRT's are pretty easy to build and make power with. But if I want more usable power I jump in my other car with a 416ci LSX, those are easy to work on and make silly power.


My car will most likely never see the track....which is fine for me. I have the fuel & the turbo to make more power. I wanted to have the room...just in case i wanted to turn up the boost. I have yet to turn it up. 

2.5L can make more power turbo'd then a VRT. Not only does it outflow a BVH 12v, it can run up 500hp on the stock injectors. Hence you spend less money & get more power...and the sound is mean! The baby version of an old Audi 10/20v. Go over to the 2.5L forum, you'd be surprise at what that engine is capable of. FTW, you can't even build an 800whp VRT easily in a weekend....and it still be reliable. 

Forgive me, im an old fart in the game, my days of big HP, big budget projects are long gone. Ive been retired from the game for 3 yrs now after a 22 yr shop owner. I now spend that money on my house. I built Papa Smurf to give me something to do. It was all built with reliability in mind as it's a daily driver. Im proud to say that im a recovering HP addict...and i had a bad addiction. I too saw every angle to get the most out of a setup. Nowadays most people think im crazy to only wanting to run 400-425hp when it was built for 600hp easy. Its like a drug addict having drugs in their pockets and never use 'em. :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I need your self control Dreadz :thumbup::beer:

maybe I should do the same ... hmmm less things to think about for sure


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Forgive me, im an old fart in the game, my days of big HP, big budget projects are long gone. Ive been retired from the game for 3 yrs now after a 22 yr shop owner. I now spend that money on my house. I built Papa Smurf to give me something to do. It was all built with reliability in mind as it's a daily driver. Im proud to say that im a recovering HP addict...and i had a bad addiction. I too saw every angle to get the most out of a setup. Nowadays most people think im crazy to only wanting to run 400-425hp when it was built for 600hp easy. Its like a drug addict having drugs in their pockets and never use 'em. :laugh:


I feel the same way. If my built engine doesn't sell before winter then ill build a "mild" setup with the UM promaf setup and shoot for 500 or so


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

manchvegasmk11 said:


> t04e, eip stage 2 running 13lbs of boost no dyno sheets yet
> 
> 
> _Modified by manchvegasmk11 at 7:14 PM 11-13-2006_


UMMMMM I think I found a twin to my car's exact setup, and if you sold this car I now own it 1992 Jetta flat black cant wait to drive it....:laugh:


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Milkidou said:


> Badass 24v 4mo car


Very awesome. I checked out some of your youtube vids. How difficult was that electric power steering install? Very cool mod.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

These were my numbers:

SDS standalone
Gt4088
2 bosch o44's w/ surge tank
4" downpipe/ 3" exhaust
Fmic
Devils own meth kit
264 cams










Will need some sort of EBC, my manual boost controller was bleeding off giving alot of fluctuation in the boost which made it hard to tune. Was expecting a bit more power but it still moves haha


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Shouldn't be making more? 18psi was your peak boost? Damn, with that setup you should be well into the 400hp range.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah i had my hopes up for 400+... I guess lugtronic is screaming my name lol


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Definitely something up with your setup that doesnt jive. Way more power to be opened up there with that hardware and that boost. Something going on up top for sure, curves should be much cleaner on smoothing 5. Is that a/f at the bottom with boost, looks like you go really rich from 6k on. As long as its not a hardware issue, you stand to make a LOT of power with lug.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yup thats boost and af at the bottom! The tuner said it was hard for him to tune because of the boost being all over the place. Since SDS doesn't have intergraded boost controller, he told me to get a ebc to smoothen out the boost and come back after that.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

pubahs said:


> Updated my base Lugtronic map to a revised one after a few logs were sent to Kevin. Much improved over the base! I initially had some issues with choppy deceleration... also Kevin cleaned up the fuel maps as well. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> Also, I need to get around to installing my EBC.. anyone have any creative places or suggestions to install the controller and run the lines?


 Run your boost control through your ecu-- almost infinate control. Same thing we use on all the racecars and serious streetcars. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)




----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> Run your boost control through your ecu-- almost infinate control. Same thing we use on all the racecars and serious streetcars. :thumbup:


 Sorry, I meant physical placement of the controller and lines .. Are they sensitive to heat? etc..Ill definitely be running it through the ECU! :thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Best place to run the boost solenoid is in the raintray, keeps the heat away and you can direct the two boost lines up and away from dp/manifold. They arem in sensitive to heat but a few people run them in the bay.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Yup, raintray works well. As stated, route the lines as far from heat sources as possible, and put sleeve over any areas that are close to exhaust components.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

I bought a gopro over the weekend. Made a quick video yesterday of a pull from 2nd gear to fourth. 

I'm still trying to get things figured out with the camera so bare with me. I had the camera mounted to the steering wheel using the roll bar mount. 

http://youtu.be/l_CT4Eje1Rs


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Yareka said:


> Best place to run the boost solenoid is in the raintray, keeps the heat away and you can direct the two boost lines up and away from dp/manifold. They arem in sensitive to heat but a few people run them in the bay.





Mark Morris said:


> Yup, raintray works well. As stated, route the lines as far from heat sources as possible, and put sleeve over any areas that are close to exhaust components.


 :thumbup: excellent, thanks guys


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Yup, mine is in the raintray under the plastic. Grommet one of the holes for the 2 hoses. :thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

The rain tray is a good suggestion. I made a flange and mounted my solenoid on my intake pipe when I switched to a 4 port unit. Most people just think it's a maf sensor of some sort :laugh: 










I haven't had an issue with heat, but suppose I "could" make a small heat shield if it ever becomes problematic.


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

Has any one used a boost valves boost controller before? I have one on my Vrt and love it. You can set two boost levels and swap between the two with a toggle switch.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

looks nice just seems a bit pricey. you can make the same thing with a manual valve and a solenoid. For anyone with Lugtronic, you should be letting the ECU control boost.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

95vr6dub said:


> Has any one used a boost valves boost controller before? I have one on my Vrt and love it. You can set two boost levels and swap between the two with a toggle switch.


 I use an AVC-R and i can't see using anything else. The ability to fine tune every aspect of your boost levels is amazing. Now only if i could get the speed, Inj, & rev to work  

leebro, you're an animal. I :heart: your work. :thumbup:ic:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

black97GTI said:


> I bought a gopro over the weekend. Made a quick video yesterday of a pull from 2nd gear to fourth.
> 
> I'm still trying to get things figured out with the camera so bare with me. I had the camera mounted to the steering wheel using the roll bar mount.
> 
> http://youtu.be/l_CT4Eje1Rs


 
That scoots pretty well! Little more info on your setup?


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

mike minnillo said:


> That scoots pretty well! Little more info on your setup?


 97 GTI 
3.0l vr6 
T04E turbo 
Lugtronic 
Forged pistons 
8.5:1 head spacer 
Schimmel short runner intake manifold 
atp 2 exhaust manifold 
bosch 044 fuel pump 
440cc injectors 
Aeromotive adjustable fuel pressure regulator 
custom 3" exhaust with vibrant race muffler 
frozen boost Air to water intercooler 
Tial 38mm wastegate 
Greddy type rs blow off valve 
ngk bkr7e spark plugs 
auto tech 10mm spark plug wires 

I think thats it.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

keep posting pics and videos in this thread:thumbup:





 
:beer:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

leebro61 said:


> You can get a compression fitting adapter from 5/16" to -6 male. I have seen that a few times and it works well.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/ear-165056erl/overview/





PapioGXL said:


> I'm using one on my return line only. It's only rated for 50psi so use at your own risk for feed line.


 Back on this. I'm trying to install this right now, so am I right in thinking that the fitting has to go down until the line sticks out? Then place the compression part over the fuel line and tighten to two together? Because this is as far as I can get this to go.... 









Oh and a pic of where I'm at for giggles. Adding a 034 rail with a aeromotive a1000. Excuse my an fitting ignorance.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

how are you running the fuel line to the A1000?


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Was going to adapt the stock lines to AN fittings, then run the feed into the a1000, then to the rail. And have the return come out the bottom of the regulator. 

Rail will be capped off at one end.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

just an option for you and my opinion... but I would rip out all the stock fuel lines and run a surge tank, run a -6 from the stock pump to the surge then -8 to the fuel rail, get rid of the A1000 and get a Bosch 044 pump, -6 return to the surge then -6 back to the stock tank. I wouldnt trust that fitting on the feed line...:beer:opcorn:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

i dont think you can use that fitting on the plastic line. I think what people use the compression fittings for is the stock fuel rail to adapt to AN line. In terms of the A1000 depending on how much base pressure and boost you plan to run and what fuel you plan to use, you may want to consider swapping for 044 pump now.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Womp. I bought these based on what I quoted there....thought these would be ok on the lines. 

I want this car at h20, so really I just need to get the 034 fuel rail on to stop the leak I have, because the stock rail doesn't fit with the m20 manifold. 

Maybe I should have just gotten the schimmel stock fpr adapter and leave it at that. I'll save my a1000 for when I put in the 044.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

do you want it in a pile of dust on the way to H20? I wouldn't take that chance on that fitting... and making a good fuel system doesn't take a long time, just need the right parts...:beer:


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> do you want it in a pile of dust on the way to H20? I wouldn't take that chance on that fitting... and making a good fuel system doesn't take a long time, just need the right parts...:beer:


 Agreed. Guess I'll put this off to the side and save it for when I change the fueling. At least with the schimmel adapter I can keep the stock fuel lines for now. 

Recommendations on a surge tank? I was actually looking at this from bluewater performance. 

https://www.bwperformance.com/vinta...its/bwp034-fully-enclosed-044-fuel-surge-tank


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

That actually looks pretty good, but I like mine cheap hehe ...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You can absolutely use the Earl's Compression fittings and have it done 100% right. That 50psi rating is just a liability thing and is just a silly rating IMO. I have been using those for years in many different applications and have even used them on an A/C line before in a pinch (don't recommend that though). 

*Disclaimer*: With that said, if you have *ANY* question and are doubting your ability or patience level, then just pay the extra few $ and run a new line (i.e. Aeroquip and not that second rate stuff the deteriorates from the inside from fuels after a few years). 

You *MUST*, and I say *ABSOLUTELY MUST* use these compression fittings with a *PROPER FITTING* brass insert inside the plastic line. The Fittings do not come with them and that's why they have that small rating IMO. When done right, the compression ferrule will crimp and neck down on the plastic line (being supported from the brass insert to keep the line from crushing) and it will be virtually impossible to come apart (short of the fitting itself exploding or the threads popping off). 

I don't think you can use the stock inserts even if you split the swedge end clamp off the stock rubber line keeping the end of the plastic line intact, because I don't think you will have enough room to slide the compression fitting on before reaching the bump that prevents the factory line from popping off and frankly iir, the ends are a smaller diameter at those ends and are not the right size to fit the compression fitting properly. 

You can see how it can be done right here -> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5423823-New-small-project&p=73533715#post73533715 and pics are clickable to make them bigger. 

The brass inserts of the proper size required searching though a few hardware stores and needed their "hats" trimmed so they slip into the female part of the Earls end. The line must slip all the way in before tightening and crimping the ferrule down to the line. 

A quick illustration from my thread above: 

Clickable 
 

Note, that the "hat" on that insert I was referring to whose diameter must be reduced so that after inserting it into the plastic line, it will slip all the way into the female part of the earls fitting? 

Hope this helps. Again if you have any question that you can get this done properly, replace the entire line and don't take a chance!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Another pic from that thread above to show the finished product 

clickable 

 
 

Also, ironically enough, when I was doing this I had considered running hard AL line (with Flex sections at each end) and a guy at the speed shop told me that Hard Al lines are not sanctioned in some racing bodies over plastic or rubber. That's why I decided to go this route.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Womp. I bought these based on what I quoted there....thought these would be ok on the lines.
> 
> I want this car at h20, so really I just need to get the 034 fuel rail on to stop the leak I have, because the stock rail doesn't fit with the m20 manifold.
> 
> Maybe I should have just gotten the schimmel stock fpr adapter and leave it at that. I'll save my a1000 for when I put in the 044.


 I misread, are you refering to A1000 FPR? I thought you meant pump, thats what i was concerned about. 

If you want the ultimate fuel system you should consider surge tank, 044 pump or pumps. AN line, fuel rail, adjustable FPR etc.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Right now I am running a Walbro inline (i went the initial cheap route), and stock fuel rail.. But this is on my wishlist, if/when I redo all my fueling system. 



http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-submerged-044-billet-surge-tank-with-pump


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> I misread, are you refering to A1000 FPR? I thought you meant pump, thats what i was concerned about.
> 
> If you want the ultimate fuel system you should consider surge tank, 044 pump or pumps. AN line, fuel rail, adjustable FPR etc.


 Sorry yeah, I meant a1000 fpr.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

dyno pull from last week:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Numbers and specs?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> At least with the schimmel adapter I can keep the stock fuel lines for now.


 FWIW my Schimmel adaptor was a serious pain in the balls to get the brass fittings sealed. Ended up saying "Eff it" and using JB weld. :banghead:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Numbers and specs?


 353whp/310tq @ 16psi 

GT4088 
SDS EM4-F 
stock bottom end w/ 8.5:1 spacer 
short runner 
devils own meth injection 
2.5" IC pipping w/ 600hp precision 
264 cams 
4" down pipe / 3" exhaust 
2 bosch o44's w/ surge tank (-10 feed, -8 return) 

hitting back the dyno in 2 weeks with a new EBC, hopefully 400+whp :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

were you using the water/meth system at 16psi?

what nozzle size are you using with the water/meth?

and 

where is your min and max spray set at?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

PjS860ct said:


> were you using the water/meth system at 16psi?
> 
> what nozzle size are you using with the water/meth?
> 
> ...


 yeah that was with meth, 

that was a "4" nozzle size 

i had min: 7psi 
max: 15psi (full spray)


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

try no water/meth or very little at that boost level, 93 is good enough for 350-400 hp


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah im gonna give it a shot next time im on the dyno, we only have 91 over here lol. 

but its true that under 400hp there really isnt a need for water/meth


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Sounds like you have an exhaust leak? Depending where it is, it could be affecting your performance.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Mark Morris said:


> Sounds like you have an exhaust leak? Depending where it is, it could be affecting your performance.


 yeah you're right! it was fixed right after the dyno day. the exhaust leak was one of the bungs on my exhaust manifold.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> FWIW my Schimmel adaptor was a serious pain in the balls to get the brass fittings sealed. Ended up saying "Eff it" and using JB weld. :banghead:


 Damn really? I didn't order it yet....whyyyyyy


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

stealthmk1 said:


> FWIW my Schimmel adaptor was a serious pain in the balls to get the brass fittings sealed. Ended up saying "Eff it" and using JB weld. :banghead:





Insan3Vr6 said:


> Damn really? I didn't order it yet....whyyyyyy












Problem solved!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully that stuff works for you^ 

I initially used a product recommended by a friend and former SP employee who assembled dozens of these things, but I had no luck. Seemed as though the pipe threads were drilled too far into the adapter so I was bottoming the fitting out before the threads were tightening sufficiently. 

I was in a bit of a time crunch so just went the JB route.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

1992_mk2gti said:


> 353whp/310tq @ 16psi
> 
> GT4088
> SDS EM4-F
> ...


 


I'm sure with higher boost levels you will pickup more HP. I made simular at 17psi... 311whp 368tq... I has a 2.9 clone though, and a ebay 60-1 at the time but no meth on #42 UM file.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

his 4088 turbo isn't even awake yet at 16psi :thumbup: press the boost controller's +++ button a few times


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

haha i got my hands on a tru boost. ill be cranking the boost shortly :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

raced my friends stage 2.75 HPF M3 :thumbup: great/ fun race! opcorn:




 

in car vid sucked so its now a sound clip 




 
chase/camera car is a some what modded e46 M3


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

black97GTI said:


>


 

Wow! Maybe I'm blind, but specs? 

Edit: never mind, I found it. Pretty intensive build, nice work


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> chase/camera car is a some what modded e46 M3


 
Tell him he needs to get that thing faster. He got lost after one gear.:laugh:


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

GingerH8r said:


> Wow! Maybe I'm blind, but specs?
> 
> Edit: never mind, I found it. Pretty intensive build, nice work


 Well thank you!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Tell him he needs to get that thing faster. He got lost after one gear.:laugh:


 He's working on it... he's going with the maximumpsi stg1 kit and exhaust this winter:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> press the boost controller's +++ button a few times


 I did this 2 days ago  From 1bar to 1.4 bar  Ohhhh baby~!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

21-22 psi ... door to door and pulling a little up top against an HPF stage 2.75 M3 = priceless :thumbup::beer:opcorn::heart:


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

Heres one i just finished some upgrades on. Started life as a stage 1 kinetics, with a intercooler added later on. Reworked intercooler plumbing and made a full 3" exhaust, integrated boost controller in charge piping.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

went to the Import Face Off at Lebanon Valley Dragway Sunday and ran a personal best then beat it again on the next pass :thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> went to the Import Face Off at Lebanon Valley Dragway Sunday and ran a personal best then beat it again on the next pass :thumbup:



NICE! I can't wait to hit the track in my vrt


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

very nice paolo. congrats!


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

hey paolo, where abouts in the ct do you live? i was trying to make out the highway signs in your vid. a buddy from work was at the strip sunday and was telling me about a 4dr jetta vrt running in the 10's, figured it was yours. :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

feels good to finally get it..


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice passes. Trap speed?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks! Its [email protected] 133 & [email protected] I lifted at the end of this pass...


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

:thumbup:
awesome! must be happy, what are your goal from here?


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

So I'm back on this Schimmel adapter. It's leaking between the adapter and the threaded fitting (not the small hose barbs). I can't tighten them anymore together soooo am I missing something?

I had to change the included adapter to a 1/2-8an, but otherwise it's the same...leaks from between the two pieces...

I know it was mentioned previously there was a leaking issue on the barbs, but mine is between the two pieces.....anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Gerg said:


> :thumbup:
> awesome! must be happy, what are your goal from here?


Extremely! Goal is to keep it together lol... 10.9 was the goal for my jetta 
Just got a fixer up cabrio, kinda want an all motor vr in there... got a 3L bare block n a fully built head laying around


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Extremely! Goal is to keep it together lol... 10.9 was the goal for my jetta


Lol that guy was laughing his ass off in the vid. =) 

Are you running launch control?

What did the time slips look like & what rpms were you shifting at?

Too bad about the little bog going into 2nd in the first run and particularly the misfires in the second one.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes it has launch control through the lugtronic ecu... 

Ill post the slips later when I get home...

I'm revving to 7799

The bog on the 10 8 pass was my fault, shifted to early...
The misfires on the 10 6 pass was actually the over boost fuel cut limiter as I didn't raise it when I raised the boost the 3rd and 4th gears... all is fixed now though, can't wait for the next track day:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

rd2 eliminations... happily going home :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> rd2 eliminations... happily going home :thumbup::beer:


You have the apt 1-4 setup correct? Looks like it's taking 500+whp (in guessing) well


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


>


really good time.. good job :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

12V_VR said:


> You have the apt 1-4 setup correct? Looks like it's taking 500+whp (in guessing) well


Yes I have the APtuning g-force gearset... I've had it for 3years now.... I'm afraid for it everytime I hit itt lol that why I bought a better gearset, should be coming in in the next few weeks from Germany :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> went to the Import Face Off at Lebanon Valley Dragway Sunday and ran a personal best then beat it again on the next pass :thumbup:


very nice Paolo, I guess that tranny is doing you good :laugh:
just sent you an IM :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

zwogti said:


> very nice Paolo, I guess that tranny is doing you good :laugh:
> just sent you an IM :thumbup:


Yes, its holding it down nicely and the ratio is perfect for the street and track! Just beat an hpf m3 stg 2.75 making 750rwhp from 50-150 and he got the hit from the start lol... got him by a little over a car length


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

congrats Paolo :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks Capt! :beer:





 
sorry for flooding this page with videos, ill stop soon :beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn, sounds great! Wish mine sounded like that  Its been a royal PITA lately :banghead: On top of that, my W/B o2 sensor took a crap yesterday. Not having it is like not having a speedometer.  I can't wait till late fall, early winter starts so i can start tearing down & rebuilding it. 

If anyone has a metal VC to sell, please lemme know. When mine got PC'd, it got warped and now i have a small leak. The SRI was poorly resurfaced too as it had a small vac leak...which oddly enough was sucking up the oil leaking from the VC. :facepalm: I had to double up on the gaskets & run a little silicone in that area till i get it fixed. That caused the #6 plug to foul...which caused it to run rich...& mess up the o2. At the same time the cheap Ebay CTS i bought took a dump. I love working on my car...but damn! 

Quick question: Can the DV being to close to the MAF cause surging when i immediately get off the gas? Its about 6-8" away from the MAF atm. How much boost can a stock DV take?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Capt... send me one of your Chosen Life t-shirts and ill send you a metal valve cover... deal?


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Dreads.. I've got one I'll sell for cheap. Shoot me a pm


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

@ Paolo...BET! I'll hit you up on FB...

Figured out my surging issues. The TB cable adjuster was backed out a bit causing the TB not to fully close. It idles @ 850rpm pretty steady. Im getting a slight blip though. I wish my w/b was working so i can know for sure. Gotta get a replacement o2 ASAP! I hope its just in my mind & im being to much of a perfectionist. 

Thought this was funny. Was having issues with my (GermanAutoParts.com) tensioner pulley. It was rubbing up against the tensioner bracket so i threw on the org. one till i figured it out. Well it didn't make it 2 blocks before i saw steam coming from under the hood. Grateful that the only damage was a t-stat housing seal from it massively overheating & that i wasn't far from home. Well the problem was that i used the wrong washer behind the bolt. Dumbass me not thinking i hammered it flat as it was warped which was a big no-no due to it needing to be conical. Well it pretty much cut off the plastic part of the pulley & left the bolt & bearing. My belt was 2 blocks away.:facepalm: Just put a new t-stat housing seal & the right washer & its back to running great.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

sure thing Capt  

last video promise!


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

^ Sounds really good my friend:beer: Can't wait to get my lugtronic hooked up, should be receiving my package tomorrow to start on it :thumbup: looking up to your build as inspiration


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> So I'm back on this Schimmel adapter. It's leaking between the adapter and the threaded fitting (not the small hose barbs). I can't tighten them anymore together soooo am I missing something?
> 
> I had to change the included adapter to a 1/2-8an, but otherwise it's the same...leaks from between the two pieces...
> 
> I know it was mentioned previously there was a leaking issue on the barbs, but mine is between the two pieces.....anyone else have this problem?


What are you using to seal the threads?

Also, on the brass fittings I dont think that teflon tape is rated for fuel, so you'll probably end up with leaks from there as well. Speaking of those, are they both tight in that pic? Makes me think mine really was tapped incorrectly because one of my fittings threads in much further than the other.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Brah - you gotsta get on that gasiola shiat.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

don't really have much to show besides a list of things i've bought & need still. motor is out of the car and currently at Schimmel Peroformance.

91 Corrado g60 chassis.

Going for a street/track car. Its my first real engine build and my first vw. newbie all around just doing lots of reading and I have a serious go to guy when it comes to vw info  :thumbup:

my whole engine build:


Holset Hx35 turbo
Samco coolant hose and clamp kit
BFi Stage 1 mount kit
BFi Coolant kit (coolant necks, gaskets, thermostat)
Water pump assembly
Meyle Oil pump w/ pickup and screen
ContiTech Serpentine belt (w/o a/c ...w/ p/S)
Timing chains kit. 
Shimmel 12v plug wires
SX fuel pressure reg 
SX inline fuel filter 
Block gasket set
Head gasket set
Valve cover gasket set
Oil filter gasket
New starter
New steel Oil pan & gasket
Temp sensor
Custom SMS log intake manifold with fuel rail and lines
Aeromotive 4bar fpr
Thermolic spacer for head to intake manifold
CX Racing Intercooler
Tial 50mm BOV 
B&R turbo coolant line kit.
Go Autoworks- -6AN Fuel line from the tank to the fuel filter 
Go autoworks- -6AN fuel line from fuel filter to fuel rail
Optima red top batt.
Tial 38mm wastegate
Stage 4 clutch kit from clutchnet
Aluminum flywheel from clutchnet. 
6x630cc Siemens high impedence injectors
Bosch 044 fuel pump.
Techtonics 268 vr6 cams
Innovate motorsports wideband 
Peloquin O2A LSD 
turbo manifold piping and flanges
5 sets of vband clamps and flanges
turbo oil fittings an gaskets
O2a vr6 Trans. 109k. On it. 
Obd1 tb
Oil temp sensor 0-150
Rpm sensor (crank sensor)
F/I coolant temp sensor
Aux. water pump sensor
A/c fan control temp sensor
O-rings & clips
Oil pressure switch
Trans gasket/seal set. 
Oil cooler w. gaskets
Belt tensioner

Frozenboost:
2.5" aluminum Intercooler piping
14x t-bolt clamps
6x 2.5" straight couplers
2x 3.25"-2.5" reducer couplers
T3 turbo blanket.

Motor work that's getting done at Schimmel performance currently....

Vr6 short block
- honed, decked, hot tanked.
- 8.5 comp. pistons
- 83mm. .080" overbore
- forged 4340 rods
- rings, hd bearings (main, rod, thrust, inter)
- ARP rod bolts
- ARP main studs

Head + work. 
- hot dipped + resurfaced. 
- port/polish 
- new exhaust studs
- ARP head studs
- Ferrea intake and exhaust valves
- Ferrea heavy-duty valve Springs 
- Ferrea titanium retainers, valve guides and seals, and valve Locks.

Crank.
- polished and balanced.



**********

Still need to order a standalone from Lugtronic, pick up a radiator, fans & a bunch of other small ****.

need to locate the 2- 3bolt flanges & a twin scroll t3 turbo flange for making the manifold. ill be doing that myself. as well as most of the other fabrication.



End Goal 
400-450hp on 18-20psi. 

fully utilizing boost by gear and launch control. 


i just got back in april from Afghanistan and now im leaving again in a week so not much got done at all between and now its gonna have to wait again. itll give me more time to read up on other ppls setups and buy more stuff for the build. check out my build thread if you want more updates in the future.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rst-VW.-G60-shell-startup-kit-vr6-boost-....-)


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

stealthmk1 said:


> What are you using to seal the threads?
> 
> ...I dont think that teflon tape is rated for fuel...


You want to use Permatex #3 Aviation sealant. Resists fuel with ethanol in it. :thumbup:

Napa carries it as well as some automotive supply stores.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

stealthmk1 said:


> What are you using to seal the threads?
> 
> Also, on the brass fittings I dont think that teflon tape is rated for fuel, so you'll probably end up with leaks from there as well. Speaking of those, are they both tight in that pic? Makes me think mine really was tapped incorrectly because one of my fittings threads in much further than the other.


That teflon tape came on mine like that from schimmel, and yes they were tight in that pic, and yes they leaked from there too. :facepalm:



'dubber said:


> You want to use Permatex #3 Aviation sealant. Resists fuel with ethanol in it. :thumbup:
> 
> Napa carries it as well as some automotive supply stores.


That's exactly what I used, been about 3 days and no leaking, woop. Used it on the schimmel piece to my 1/2--8an adapter and the regular hose barbs for the fuel lines. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Personally i'd ditch the stock lines and FPR adapter for an Aeromotive or Fuel Lab adjustable jawn.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Stock works fine for most. Just more money spent to go with an aftermarket that's does the same thing.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Personally i'd ditch the stock lines and FPR adapter for an Aeromotive or Fuel Lab adjustable jawn.


I have an aeromotive a1000 fully adjustable regulator as I said before, but I am not running a second fuel pump this season, car will stay like this until after h20. I'm only running 30# injectors right now anyway, no need for crazy fueling at the moment. So that reg will sit on my shelf until I decide to go bigger.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I dunno what i'd do without my Adj.FPR. Sometimes i need that 1-2 psi. If his a/f's are in the 12 range under boost, how is he gonna adjust it?


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I dunno what i'd do without my Adj.FPR. Sometimes i need that 1-2 psi. If his a/f's are in the 12 range under boost, how is he gonna adjust it?


Yeah im in the 11-12 range under boost. Sometimes stays at 14.x and runs perfect while driving normal / idling. Other times it goes anywhere from 16-20. Still working on that.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe a higher quality more expensive FPR would prove its worth..
Im running OEM with no issues.
Steve


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

does anybody have a um obd2 low comp 12v 42lb tune for sale?

mine was working fine but evidently didn't put the case back on my brain properly and it got wet..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

'dubber said:


> You want to use Permatex #3 Aviation sealant. Resists fuel with ethanol in it. :thumbup:
> 
> Napa carries it as well as some automotive supply stores.


Although the Permatex Aviation Sealant is one of my absolute favorite sealants for a LOT of stuff, it is NOT Ethanol safe. Even 10% can deteriorate it. If you look on the back, you can thin and clean with Denatured Alcohol which is essentially Ethanol, and that says it all.

True Teflon tape is perfectly fine with NPT threads. No fuels will harm Teflon, just be careful with imitation Thread sealing tape that is not Teflon.

With that said, NPT is not really the greatest for High Pressure Fuel systems even though many people design parts that use NPT.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

EL DRIFTO said:


> does anybody have a um obd2 low comp 12v 42lb tune for sale?
> 
> mine was working fine but evidently didn't put the case back on my brain properly and it got wet..
> this is my brain [IMG][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

sdezego said:


> Although the Permatex Aviation Sealant is one of my absolute favorite sealants for a LOT of stuff, it is NOT Ethanol safe. Even 10% can deteriorate it. If you look on the back, you can thin and clean with Denatured Alcohol which is essentially Ethanol, and that says it all.



Thanks for that info, that is interesting. So I did some more research and found some better stuff caller Rector Seal #5, which can be found for under $10 in a small tube at the local hardware store, and it says that it's safe for up to 10% ethanol gasoline, so I'm going to go back in and use that. I'd get their #7 which says it's ok for raw alcohol but it's over $50 for a pint can!


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

'dubber said:


> Thanks for that info, that is interesting. So I did some more research and found some better stuff caller Rector Seal #5, which can be found for under $10 in a small tube at the local hardware store, and it says that it's safe for up to 10% ethanol gasoline, so I'm going to go back in and use that. I'd get their #7 which says it's ok for raw alcohol but it's over $50 for a pint can!


Well shoot. I already used the permatex stuff, no issues so far, but I'll grab some other stuff for a backup if it's eventually going to break down.


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I dunno what i'd do without my Adj.FPR. Sometimes i need that 1-2 psi. If his a/f's are in the 12 range under boost, how is he gonna adjust it?


but if you have UM software that is tuned for a 3bar regulator and you have to turn up the psi then you are just covering up other issues.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> Well shoot. I already used the permatex stuff, no issues so far, but I'll grab some other stuff for a backup if it's eventually going to break down.


Yeah I had found a rec for the aircraft sealant here: 

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=563

But if alcohol thins it, then maybe that guy Michael Reardon does not know what he is talking about.

You might just want to re-do it with the Rectorseal #5 since a pinhole gas leak under pressure is probably going to start spraying all over the place. 

I also found this stuff for a few more dollars, says it's good for up to e-85

http://www.gasoila.com/products/items/esealthreadsealantsoftsetwithptfe.html

http://www.amazon.com/Gasoila-E-Seal-Soft-Set-Thread-Sealant/dp/B00AB0YMX0


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Dolsson said:


> but if you have UM software that is tuned for a 3bar regulator and you have to turn up the psi then you are just covering up other issues.


Im talking for tuning purposes only. Jeff said that when turning up the boost, you sometimes need to adjust the FPR to bring your a/f's in a safe range. This all depends on the setup. It was also explained with Pro-MAF in mind. (if that makes any difference). Your a/f's will not be the same under full load when jumping from 12# to 22#. You might have seen 11-11.5afr @ 12# and now see 11.8-12afr @ 22#. A psi either way on the FPR might make the difference. Sometimes its needed, sometimes its not. Again, it all depends on the setup...and conditions.


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

*my custom built vrt mk2*

so i got rid of my kinetic stage 3 kit because the power wasn't really there for me and it looked like a cluster Fu(k... so had a buddy fab up a manifold and some 3" IC piping ran a single Tial 44mm MVR waste gate, Tial. 50mm BOV, 630cc injectors, home made short runner, i am now running an IE fuel rail, aero motive FPR, 1,000 hp water to air IC with heat exchange, 3" V-band down pipe, open dump, 6ft stick of stainless with a turn down for exhaust no cat no muffler V-band, TT 268 cams with TT springs, arp head studs, my own made 9:1 head spacer, mega squirt standalone with 2-step, internal ignition modules, boost control, boost by gear, and data logging, all stainless fuel lines with black AN fittings.. my tranny has a quaife, solid steel fork, spec un-sprung 6 puck clutch.. thats about it for whats done to the motor.. i might be missing some stuff..


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

my phone takes horrible pics..lol


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

Eurolife69 said:


> my phone takes horrible pics..lol


Lol.. ya does .. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

got a question for you guys..

ive got a 8:5 gasket spacer, 288s and a .82 35r... am i crazy for running this setup? i have a feeling its gonna spool late. my final goal is to run standalone tuned by mr. black. but for now, im using the UM race 440cc file.

anyone have a similar setup?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't have that setup but I think the UM 440cc software will not like the 288s cams..

Save it for when you get the lugtronic ecu...:beer:


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing close to what most of you have but shes my babe. (Will get bay pictures shortly)

12v w/ 204k
precision t3/t4 60 trim
11psi
36# injectors
c2 36# tune
open 2.5 downpipe
TR10 Treadstone 666hp intercooler w/ 2.5 piping


Future plans
walbro inline
SRI (although having trouble finding one)
8.5:1 headspacer
C2 stage 2 tune
42# injectors


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ looks good... 

I know I've seen a couple of short runners in the classifieds... and some guys are selling their 42#setup...:beer:


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks man appreciate it :beer:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> I don't have that setup but I think the UM 440cc software will not like the 288s cams..
> 
> Save it for when you get the lugtronic ecu...:beer:


so im thinking of running it on stock cams for now, but im wondering if thew tune will be too aggressive on timing for the stockers.. it just sucks.. i love the late/crazy power those cams make


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

I was thinking of putting a dip switch on the base of the shifter, horizontally actuated, to vacuum solenoid a different bleeder setting to the WG for boost/gear control. All I really need is 1 change between 2nd & 3rd. It would just flip on whenever the shifter moves to the right in 3, 4 & 5th..

I know there's lots of proper boost controllers but..

Any help appreciated


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

the mad conductor said:


> so im thinking of running it on stock cams for now, but im wondering if thew tune will be too aggressive on timing for the stockers.. it just sucks.. i love the late/crazy power those cams make


The tune will be fine with stock cams... your turbo will hit sooner rather than later anyways ...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I rather have it sooner then later. We're only dealing with such a narrow rpm band on these VR's, you'll want the power to come sooner to make the power. IMO i would only use those 288's if it wasn't making power higher in the rpm's. There are alotta guys here making excellent power all the way through without the use of big cams. You could potentially loose power with big cams. If you got the right size turbo & fueling, power down the stretch won't be an issue. Goal should be how to make up the TQ you loose when installing a SRI.

BTW, there's nothing agressive about a chip tune as its made to work with any setup. I would get the basic setup going first then tune to see where its lacking before making the jump. (i.e. cams, bigger turbo, etc...)

To give you an idea how generic the tunes are, my setup came off a built 3.0L with a set of decent size cams & a BVH. It all went on my stock block, stock head, stock cam engine. It ran just like it did on the 3.0L Only difference is the 3.0L made more @ 15# then i did. the only custom thing done to the chip was a deeper rev limiter (7500rpm)


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my friends coupe :thumbup:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

this thread needs more longitudinal vr6t action


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

my2000APB said:


> this thread needs more longitudinal vr6t action


Like this?

my350z.com/forum/forced-induction/570751-turbo-vr6-in-350z.html


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

mike minnillo said:


> Like this?
> 
> my350z.com/forum/forced-induction/570751-turbo-vr6-in-350z.html


nope I wanna see more awd vrt


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

my2000APB said:


> this thread needs more longitudinal vr6t action


Rwd vr6 owner checking in.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

PapioGXL said:


> Rwd vr6 owner checking in.


who checks in w/o pics ?!?!?!


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

my2000APB said:


> who checks in w/o pics ?!?!?!


Lol pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

mike minnillo said:


> Like this?
> 
> my350z.com/forum/forced-induction/570751-turbo-vr6-in-350z.html


****!! And i was just thinking about slapping my VRT in an 81ish Yota Corolla.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

In the works, more pics coming soon


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

That. looks. fun.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

aFOURstance said:


> Lol pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Pic and build thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6100923-Project-VRX-7-A-VRT-FC3S


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

zwogti said:


>


I want this! Any more details on the 4MO setup?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Dolsson said:


> but if you have UM software that is tuned for a 3bar regulator and you have to turn up the psi then you are just covering up other issues.


i have the um 440cc tune for a 3 bar fpr...the only way i have been able to get it to safer afr levels is by adjusting the fuel pressure...first by switching to a 4bar fpr...and then to an adjustable fpr to fine tune it in...i have gone over that car about a thousand times trying to figure out how to get the car to get the safe afrs with the 3bar...no luck...even jeff told me i could adjust the fuel pressure to get the right afr...just my .02...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> i have the um 440cc tune for a 3 bar fpr...the only way i have been able to get it to safer afr levels is by adjusting the fuel pressure...first by switching to a 4bar fpr...and then to an adjustable fpr to fine tune it in...i have gone over that car about a thousand times trying to figure out how to get the car to get the safe afrs with the 3bar...no luck...even jeff told me i could adjust the fuel pressure to get the right afr...just my .02...


Truth. :thumbup:

What psi are you running and on what turbo? I have only found the FPR tweaking necessary on larger turbos. The smaller stuff & less radical setup (ie anything close to Kinetic - which is what the tune was written for) does not seem to largely impact the software at all.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Truth. :thumbup:
> 
> What psi are you running and on what turbo? I have only found the FPR tweaking necessary on larger turbos. The smaller stuff & less radical setup (ie anything close to Kinetic - which is what the tune was written for) does not seem to largely impact the software at all.


...i am running a garret T04e with a .96 back housing...low boost is at ~15 psi...highboost is at ~20psi...atp style manifold with the old atp intercooler piping running a different fmic...piping is still the same though...also running a true 2.9 manifold...

my old thread...really havent updated it in a while...actually ever...but she is still there...


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

who owns this :what: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICu9M3z74o


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

12V_VR said:


> who owns this :what: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICu9M3z74o


im not sure but i think i want to have sex with it. :laugh:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

im assuming it's twin charged, rotrex makes superchargers


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...i am running a garret T04e with a .96 back housing...low boost is at ~15 psi...highboost is at ~20psi.QUOTE]
> 
> Interestingly enough with that size hotside I would have figured that the slower onset of boost would allow your AFRs to stabilize a bit easier. When I stated large I was really refering to the compressor side/CFM. I have found that the large hotside actually seems to work better with the software. The 440 that you have is pretty flexible too though and is responsive to fuel pressure tweaks so it is good that you got it sorted. The 440 with 3.5 - 4 bar (4 bar not usually needed) will support some of the larger turbos (64 - 67mm) well in the 25 psi mark.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...i am running a garret T04e with a .96 back housing...low boost is at ~15 psi...highboost is at ~20psi.


Interestingly enough with that size hotside I would have figured that the slower onset of boost would allow your AFRs to stabilize a bit easier. When I stated large I was really refering to the compressor side/CFM. I have found that the large hotside actually seems to work better with the software. The 440 that you have is pretty flexible too though and is responsive to fuel pressure tweaks so it is good that you got it sorted. The 440 with 3.5 - 4 bar (4 bar not usually needed) will support some of the larger turbos (64 - 67mm) well in the 25 psi mark.


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

Boost112 said:


> i have the um 440cc tune for a 3 bar fpr...the only way i have been able to get it to safer afr levels is by adjusting the fuel pressure...first by switching to a 4bar fpr...and then to an adjustable fpr to fine tune it in...i have gone over that car about a thousand times trying to figure out how to get the car to get the safe afrs with the 3bar...no luck...even jeff told me i could adjust the fuel pressure to get the right afr...just my .02...


In the past with cars we've played with i've never seen issues with the fuel pressure being too low. On my car i had to upgrade to a 4bar but that was because my MAF housing is just a hair bigger than the one Jeff uses when making the software. I guess im just curious what the differences are in these setups to cause these issues.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Dolsson said:


> In the past with cars we've played with i've never seen issues with the fuel pressure being too low. On my car i had to upgrade to a 4bar but that was because my MAF housing is just a hair bigger than the one Jeff uses when making the software. I guess im just curious what the differences are in these setups to cause these issues.


...fuel pressure was never too low...i was seeing the correct pressure with the 3bar...with and without vacuum...i had to add fuel to be able to get the afr to sit under 12.6 on WOT... the adj. fpr is just to dial in the afr target on WOT runs...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

so i got this spring in the throttle stop, wiretie to give it more feel & now 2nd gear works again


----------



## latinmike (Sep 16, 2013)

*v6 twin turbo*

Hi everyone, im new to this forum and just looking for as info as i can gather about it, my car is an audi s3 8l and im looking to do the 2.8 v6 4motion conversion on it and force feed it, the idea was to start with the ko4 o22 from my 1.8t, then i got told it was little for that engine and the suggestion for 2 of them arised.. i quite like the idea as is different and can get the second ko4 of a friend whos just upgraded to a hybrid.. ill be doing most of the work my self with a couple of handy buddys.

After shopping about i found a good complete engine with all ancilaries gearbox drive shafts ecu and loom of an undamage golf mkiv 4motion for less than £700  turbos will be sorted once my 1.8t is out new clutch and s3 injectors will also come from the s3 and a 4 bar FPR. 

Is anybody here done the same sort of thing, what sort of power should i spect from it? I read about the b5 s4 and being a 2.7 v6 with twin ko3's i reckon/hope im not gonna be far from that, b5 rs4 uses ko4's but different spec to what ive got...

Any ideas or any advice any sugestion? Cheers guys.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

latinmike said:


> Hi everyone, im new to this forum and just looking for as info as i can gather about it, my car is an audi s3 8l and im looking to do the 2.8 v6 4motion conversion on it and force feed it, the idea was to start with the ko4 o22 from my 1.8t, then i got told it was little for that engine and the suggestion for 2 of them arised.. i quite like the idea as is different and can get the second ko4 of a friend whos just upgraded to a hybrid.. ill be doing most of the work my self with a couple of handy buddys.
> 
> After shopping about i found a good complete engine with all ancilaries gearbox drive shafts ecu and loom of an undamage golf mkiv 4motion for less than £700  turbos will be sorted once my 1.8t is out new clutch and s3 injectors will also come from the s3 and a 4 bar FPR.
> 
> ...



Seriously don't waste your time messing around with ko3's or ko4's with a vr6.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

+1

if you're any kinda new to this a single turbo is where to start, search.. allot


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Starting to look like something


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

+1

first, those turbos arn't so reliable, you need to have exactly the same turbos

then, twin turbo setups on a VR are for ballers lol, single turbos can handle the same, same spool, same torque etc...

a twin turbo is usefull when a real V engine is involved! ( even more people put singles on real V engines like some audi S4 IE...)

FWIW of course...


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

pimS said:


> Starting to look like something


Cool, I assume its for your mk3??

Any pics of it installed, I would be interested in seeing the rad support clearance!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Sadly that will take while. engine is comming out
But this will never fit a stock mk3, i fully modified my front end.

Intake is far from finished, i still need to make the bottom plate, make vacuum fittings, get a Tb flange cut, weld the plenum to the base plate etc etc.

but this is how my front end looks.




























as you can see i have up to 6inches off clearance with the radiator


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

pimS said:


> as you can see i have up to 6inches off clearance with the radiator



Yeah definitely not stock rad support!!  Keep the updates coming with progress really interested in how it turn out!


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

I have waaay moe room than that!!!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

gdt said:


> Yeah definitely not stock rad support!!  Keep the updates coming with progress really interested in how it turn out!


i'll do a tiny bit of mockup tomorrow to see how it looks


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Mock-up Friday




























I could have gone bigger, and it actually looks small on the photo. But the size of the plenum is allready quite substantial. Seeing that 1 used a large radius 3inch bend for the plenum.


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

^ :thumbup::thumbup: that's very nice


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Hey guys. Started wiring up the fuel pump today. Any chance someone can confirm which wire on the factory fuel pump plug (mk3) is the power supply. I'll be using that as the signal wire for the fuel pump relay. Just want to make sure my ducks are in a row.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Thick red/yellow


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Thick red/yellow


thanks, that's the one I had my eye on  

got started with the wiring and even tracked down some green wire that is damn close to the pistachio green on the harlequin


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Little pull from h2o,Just 2nd gear. 

Its a mk4 12v with a 6262 t3 .82 at 16psi for now. Car has the o2m with a peloquin in it now and I love it.:thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

very nice Trevor! nice to see the car on the road again... hows the o2m treating you?:thumbup:


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

PjS860ct said:


> very nice Trevor! nice to see the car on the road again... hows the o2m treating you?:thumbup:


It was so nice to drive it again. The o2m is great, I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Thick red/yellow


Tried testing that wire by using a test light and turning the key to the accessory position. I don't seem to be getting any power to that wire 😞 relay and fuse are still in place as well


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

was someone turning the key on for you while you were testing it?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

+power to turn the relay on is fed by the ignition switch, -power to turn the relay on is fed by the ecu

another is continuous + in, i'd use only the relay activated positive out to the oe pump so the second pump is on only when it's supposed to be

the relay will come on only when the engine is spinning or momentarily every time you turn the key to the on position

so the thick red/yellow


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

if its OBD2 only when car is cranking.


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

bonesaw said:


> if its OBD2 only when car is cranking.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

MRosier said:


> This. :thumbup:


Yep! should be finishing up that wiring tomorrow. I also have the wiring for the radiator fans sorted out, I just have to get the front end back on the car to get the wires where I want them. The "to do" list is getting shorter!


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

to all the corrado people, what are you doing to keep the ac system in the car? with my intake and fan setup i cant even get the condensor to bolt up. i really need ac out here. is there a subframe i can swap to lower the radiator or bring it more forward.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

the mad conductor said:


> to all the corrado people, what are you doing to keep the ac system in the car? with my intake and fan setup i cant even get the condensor to bolt up. i really need ac out here. is there a subframe i can swap to lower the radiator or bring it more forward.


Use a mk3 Radiator and weld tabs onto the lower subframe to support the new radiator. This will move it forward like 2-3" and be flat underneath your rad support instead of being at an angle. 

Look up Doug's corrado (DRW-Corrado) . He sent me pics before of his is set up.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> Use a mk3 Radiator and weld tabs onto the lower subframe to support the new radiator. This will move it forward like 2-3" and be flat underneath your rad support instead of being at an angle.
> 
> Look up Doug's corrado (DRW-Corrado) . He sent me pics before of his is set up.


what really sucks is that i just got the alum corrado rad. and i thought the mk3 unit was taller? i cant remember. i take it intercooler fitment depends on how much you wana cut the rebar?  it sucks theres not much info on turbo corrados. or i suck at searching


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

the mad conductor said:


> what really sucks is that i just got the alum corrado rad. and i thought the mk3 unit was taller? i cant remember. i take it intercooler fitment depends on how much you wana cut the rebar?  it sucks theres not much info on turbo corrados. or i suck at searching


It may be slightly taller, which is why you need to mount the tabs on the lower section of the subframe, it allows it to move forward and down 

Also there is plenty of research to be done! I don't even have a VRT :laugh::laugh: I just read read read on the forums and search...all the time since errr 2005ish? Plenty of build threads for you to read through and get plenty of info.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*First pass at Fall Nationals this past weekend*

1st pass on Saturday 




 




2nd qualifying run, blew the map sensor hose on this burnout so the pass was a dud, went to the pits and fixed it... 

:beer:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Ghost helmet!


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Paolo, what's that bit on the right side of the radio delete panel? I don't know that I've ever noticed that before? BTW, great job on the times!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Its the devilown progressive controller, its off though... been running race gas


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

So what's it weigh in at Paolo? Congrats on the time!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I corner weighed it last month n it was 2700 wth me... now with couple of more things off n slicks at the track it was 2630... need to cut more weight off...


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm getting excited to drive my car with boost, even if it's only 7 psi.

Hopefully tomorrow, just have to finish the downpipe, grab a coupler from a buddy and hook up launch control. :thumbup:


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Not a **** was given in regards to appearance. :laugh:


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

^^^Looking good. Location looks familiar.


For those that don't know. My baby caught fire.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

holy ****! how did it happen? im sorry man


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh noooo. Electrical fire?? Looks likt it started behind the dash near the fuse panel.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

holy crap...wth happened?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

That blowsssss. Sorry to hear that. At least your ok.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

CAPT!!! what happened man? worst nightmare right there, esp with all the wiring crap I'm going through to get my car running right now. 

speaking of which, this thread seems to have some people in here that know what they are talking about. Here is my issue, not getting any power to the signal wire for the factory fuel pump relay. I pulled the relay and jumped the 30 and 87 terminals together and both fuel pumps ran the way they are supposed to. I used my multi-meter to test the wire coming out of the ECU that triggers the relay and there is a good connection there. So that leads me to believe that there is something wrong before that. I also tested another ECU to see if that would do anything, and that didn't have any effect. 

My question is, what do I check next? I have all the knock sensors, cam pos sensor, throttle body, coil pack, injectors, temp sensors, etc. everything is plugged in. Any hints or a direction to go next would be great. If I can get this little issue sorted I can start the final push to get everything together and running!!! any help would be great!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

whoops..forgot to explain. I had started a thread in the mk2 forum about it but...

I was welding something on the clutch pedal so i had laid down a welding shield (leather mat) on the floor. Well it wasn't big enough to cover the whole area & i wasn't comfortable with it alone so i laid a wet towel under it to fill in the outside part of the mat. I had welded half before putting it off for later that night. By then the towel had dried out & i didn't bother to wet it being that i had 100 things on my mind. It was late and i was a bit tired. After welding the crack i didn't notice the piece of hot metal roll down the mat into the dry towel which it burned through like butter. I immediately got up without removing the mat & towel to help my son with something. After helping him i sat down in my office when i notice the flames out the window. I ran out & close the door which killed most of the flames cause the whole inside was engulfed. (found it to be the headliner) By the time i got the hose & open the door, it had died down. 

As i look back at that day, i was doing so much that normally i wouldve put off something like this for a day i can fully focus on it. The mistakes i made i never make. The OCD kinda person i am i wouldve had a bucket beside me to keep the towel wet....like ive done before. I wouldve never walked away without pulling the shielding mat & towel out & made sure nothing burned through. But i took the chance knowing full well what would happen & i paid the price. i accept that. Im just grateful it can be rebuilt. After looking over the damage with a friend, we both agreed it can be done once i remove everything. I already got most of the stuff. Just need to buy back all the gauges...which the boost gauge is toast. My Innovate MTX w/b is toast. My friggin' AVC-r is toast. The w/m controller is toast. My 1 of 1 Prototype Nardi wheel...toast. Clarion TV deck...toast. SWG/Votex center console...toast.......*sigh*


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Vrclowncar does car start with fuel pump jumped? Have you scanned for codes?

Capt. Skip all the gauges and controllers and buy a Lugtronic. Lol.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VRClownCar said:


> CAPT!!! what happened man? worst nightmare right there, esp with all the wiring crap I'm going through to get my car running right now.
> 
> speaking of which, this thread seems to have some people in here that know what they are talking about. Here is my issue, not getting any power to the signal wire for the factory fuel pump relay. I pulled the relay and jumped the 30 and 87 terminals together and both fuel pumps ran the way they are supposed to. I used my multi-meter to test the wire coming out of the ECU that triggers the relay and there is a good connection there. So that leads me to believe that there is something wrong before that. I also tested another ECU to see if that would do anything, and that didn't have any effect.
> 
> My question is, what do I check next? I have all the knock sensors, cam pos sensor, throttle body, coil pack, injectors, temp sensors, etc. everything is plugged in. Any hints or a direction to go next would be great. If I can get this little issue sorted I can start the final push to get everything together and running!!! any help would be great!



If you are looking for it to prime in the start position, i don't think it happens. i know i never hear mine unless it doesn't start on the 1st crank. It seems like you have the correct voltage. Can you hook up a test light to the wires going to the pump & see if it lights up when the key is in the ON position? Or while cranking it?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> Capt. Skip all the gauges and controllers and buy a Lugtronic. Lol.


Hmmmm.....


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Obd1 will prime. Obd2 does not. Only runs when cranking.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Obd1 will prime. Obd2 does not. Only runs when cranking.



yeah, think I just need to take a leap of faith and hope it works when it's all buttoned up. I'll take the front end off one more time to finalize everything, wrap up the harness and get all the coolant hoses etc. ready to go. put some fluids in it and try to crank it over. It's getting really really close!


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Crank sensor. No rpm signal to ecu means no fuel pump relay engagement. 

Make sure the front knock sensor and crank sensor plugs aren't mixed up. 

Ask me how I know about that one haha

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

@Capt. I just tore my mk3 down because I went with Lugtronic. I have my Innovate MTX-L up for grabs as of a few days ago, has about 3K on it, all cables and everything included. Glad to toss it your way to help you get back up :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Vrclowncar does car start with fuel pump jumped? Have you scanned for codes?
> 
> Capt. Skip all the gauges and controllers and buy a Lugtronic. Lol.





Capt.Dreadz said:


> Hmmmm.....



QFT :thumbup: Bonesaw helped me see the light in no gauge setup  Except maybe a Boost Gauge and/or wideband...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

AEM failsafe gauge. It can be setup many different ways. I am using the wideband and boost display simultaneously. I will get a picture later today.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just looked it up. THat is probably the one I will end up getting instead of two gauges! Thanks for this! Its clean and looks good and functionable. I wont need the signal out to cut the engine, i think VEMS can handle that. I just want it for monitoring purposes of AFR Wideband and Boost while everyday driving. (Not turbo yet, but collecting parts for springtime install)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Not happening....with this car....and its possible for me right now. Im happy with my 5 yr old C2 chip. It has never let me down. Car always runs good. And regardless, i still would need a boost gauge, a w/b, and an oil temp gauge. I still would need an on-the-fly w/m controller. 

As i said before. I do plan on building another mk2 & that one will definitely be Lugged! If i swap Lugtronics on this car, i can't do it to the future project. Can't do both.....especially with a son in College right now. I've got all the patients in the world.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Obd1 will prime. Obd2 does not. Only runs when cranking.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Not happening....with this car....and its possible for me right now. Im happy with my 5 yr old C2 chip. It has never let me down. Car always runs good. And regardless, i still would need a boost gauge, a w/b, and an oil temp gauge. I still would need an on-the-fly w/m controller.
> 
> As i said before. I do plan on building another mk2 & that one will definitely be Lugged! If i swap Lugtronics on this car, i can't do it to the future project. Can't do both.....especially with a son in College right now. I've got all the patients in the world.


We're running those gauges and more on an android display these days. More economical, configurable.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> We're running those gauges and more on an android display these days. More economical, configurable.


call me old fashion. I like my standard round gauges


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Obviously the digital display is the wideband. Keeps everything simple and people passing by wouldn't likely notice which is very important to me.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have a few simple gauges for sale on the cheap (Autometer Oil pressure, Boost gauge and an Innovate LC-1 a/f gauge) LMK!


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

pubahs said:


> I have a few simple gauges for sale on the cheap (Autometer Oil pressure, Boost gauge and an Innovate LC-1 a/f gauge) LMK!


i just bought the innovative mtx-l shoot me a pic of the boost gauge, i might get it from you


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Blah. I think I changed my mind. I thought the AFR was on outside and boost on inside. I'd like that look better.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> Blah. I think I changed my mind. I thought the AFR was on outside and boost on inside. I'd like that look better.


You can do that too.
It comes with multiple different layouts with faceplates. There's a USB plug on the back to set it up.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> call me old fashion. I like my standard round gauges












... and this one let's you tune from your phone. Free!


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

I have that too. I actually like the graphics on shadowdash better. And mine is on a 7" tablet.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> You can do that too.
> It comes with multiple different layouts with faceplates. There's a USB plug on the back to set it up.


Ya got me sold again


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

PapioGXL said:


> I have that too. I actually like the graphics on shadowdash better. And mine is on a 7" tablet.


Yeah, bought that too. Phil really, really needs to release an android tuner soon. He'll lose the marketplace as people catch up.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Finished up another one this past weekend.

UM 380cc
Bosch White Giants
Stock compression
Stock intake manifold w/ Gruven intake bushings
ATP clone ported and modified to clearance stock manifold
ATP 3" downpipe & 3" exhaust straight pipe
Tial 38mm
Holset H1C (spools by 3K on 16cm housing)
eBay intercooler core & 2.5" piping
Clutchnet red PP & stage 2 clutch
Lightened flywheel
TT shifter
New chains
Ford coilpack
Bkr7e plugs gapped @ .025

Will add further pics when cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Finished up another one this past weekend.



...how do you like the mushroom filter?...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Not a true mushroom filter, just the cheap "stubby" Spectre filter. Functions just fine, used them in the past. :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

1. I don't like to see this thread so far down the list.

2. If anyone is looking for a VRT...Mine is for sale


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Boom








Gonna wrinkle coat all of the pipes and paint the tbolt clamps and the stupid blue coupler. But she's running now.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

My holset corrado. Big things coming. After snapping a cam in half, going 8.5:1, 42#, 268 cams, rebuild bottom end, light porting


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Im going through boost withdrawals.  Its been almost a month since my last fix. Sometimes i think my MK4 stock 2.0L is spooling up. :banghead:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Are you going to get another car or fix your mk2?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

just got my SRI installed, was running the stock cast manifold with and intercooler. With the piping i had i was only able to hook it up this way, im paying for it though....IAT temps are peaking 160F @ 12psi:banghead: Im going to get a pipe made for the intake to put the filter close to the ground and wrap my the charge piping with gold tape to bring these IAT's down hopefully. When i get put the intercooler back on the charge pipes wont be over the exhaust area anymore so that should help a ton.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/669yll7vggwm63p/IMG_20131105_160251.jpg


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

^
Dropping the filter lower and wrapping with gold tape wont help your IATs man, you need to add that intercooler back in before you boost that high.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Yareka said:


> ^
> Dropping the filter lower and wrapping with gold tape wont help your IATs man, you need to add that intercooler back in before you boost that high.


i will real soon along with some W/M, i've just recently started monitoring IAT's so i have no clue what they were before.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it me or is your DV hooked up backwards


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

12V_VR said:


> is it me or is your DV hooked up backwards













Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> Sent from my iPhone


my apologies i just thought pretty much all DV's received boost from the bottom port


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

You can mount it either way but that's the correct way due to design. I finally pulled my trans out after I had issues at Waterfest and this is what I found...









Comp clutch stage 5. Rivets just sheared off. Been back and forth with them since its out of warranty (3yrs old) but has less than 5k on it and only 7 passes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

how is it driving an unsprung clutch on a vr? i hear its pretty much an on/off switch lol


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

the mad conductor said:


> how is it driving an unsprung clutch on a vr? i hear its pretty much an on/off switch lol


Its not terrible. Chatters a little in first but nothing major. Daily driven I don't know if id enjoy it but to just take out for fun its doable. Id get a spring center for a daily. This is on/off but you get used to it.

Comp clutch is sending me a new disc at half price so hopefully I'll have it back together by Saturday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Hope that doesn't happen with my CM 4puck ...


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprung/unsprung doesn't really effect the engagement. The marcel and compound do.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> Are you going to get another car or fix your mk2?


In the middle of rebuilding now. About ready to respray the inside so it can be rewired.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

ladies and gents! the day is finally here!!!! I got my car running today. It has been a long road and thanks to everyone here in this thread for the advice and tips along the way. It seems I have a small oil leak on top of the oil filter housing, probably didn't tighten down something there lol. 

here are a couple links to videos, not sure how to get them to show up  I'll figure that out later. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152046734520530&set=vb.720315529&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151965123304266&set=vb.689219265&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152046804615530&set=vb.720315529&type=2&theater


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VRClownCar said:


> ladies and gents! the day is finally here!!!! I got my car running today. It has been a long road and thanks to everyone here in this thread for the advice and tips along the way. It seems I have a small oil leak on top of the oil filter housing, probably didn't tighten down something there lol.
> 
> here are a couple links to videos, not sure how to get them to show up  I'll figure that out later.
> 
> ...


links dont work


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Damn. Was afraid of that. They are hosted on my Facebook. I'll get them on YouTube or something soon!!


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Just have to set the permissions on those videos to public.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Just hosted them on youtube so they should work now!! 

One is a short walk around, the other is just the exhaust sound and a few quick revs. these were taken with my i-phone so quality isn't too great, I'll take more with my canon 7D soon


----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

You gotta give it more rev than that man...


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Hahaha buddy was doing the revving 😝


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Hahaha buddy was doing the revving 😝


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

**** I would have told my buddy to hold the phone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

I will for sure next time  think the software was still learning/adapting couldn't rev it too much with out it bogging a bit. may need to check the gap on the plugs too, but seems to run great now!


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Was the engine cold when you were doing it?


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Yeah. It was still adapting/learning I think


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

w00t...w00t~!...Congrats my dude. I wanna pic of the cheesy grin after a healthy romp.  I had one for a good 6 months.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

I'll get some more vids up when I get back from vacation


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Such a tease!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey everyone, help the VW Community out and vote yes to the link in my sig.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> Hey everyone, help the VW Community out and vote yes to the link in my sig.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?517-Carbs-ITBs-and-SEM-Forum

:screwy:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

took a pano shot with the phone


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

'dubber said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?517-Carbs-ITBs-and-SEM-Forum
> 
> :screwy:


 I have been in the forums for YEARS AND YEARS and never knew this existed. I feel as if most people don't know it exists either. Having it in its own seperate Technical class such as "FI" or "Air Ride" would bring more attention to it I feel. 

Don't you agree?


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

A lot of people don't know what SEM means, and it's at the end of the name. I think a rename would be helpful.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRClownCar said:


> took a pano shot with the phone


I love how on a Harlequinn, any color anything in the engine bay looks good :laugh:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

PapioGXL said:


> A lot of people don't know what SEM means, and it's at the end of the name. I think a rename would be helpful.


Yes, they should rename it to Standalone, carbs & ITBs. Then all of the info already contained would still be present, and it would be more obvious as to what was inside.


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

Its mostly related to carburetors anyway. Very little info/discussion geared toward standalone management.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

AceWaters said:


> Its mostly related to carburetors anyway. Very little info/discussion geared toward standalone management.


Right, I agree. This would be best as I briefly browsed that forum and noticed only 1-2 threads about MS. Everything else is Carbs/ITB and most people don't even know what the SEM stands for.

Its worth a shot, so I will put this back in my sig to try to make a change. Standalone should be it's own technical forum.

Help spread the word :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You guys are nuts. Search and you will see how much MS and SEM related stuff there is. All vortex forums are a lot slower that they used to be, but it doesn't mean that the content doesn't exist...

There are still quite a few people who frequent that forum regularly who know what they are talking about. $ .02


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

1broknrado said:


> Right, I agree. This would be best as I briefly browsed that forum and noticed only 1-2 threads about MS. Everything else is Carbs/ITB and most people don't even know what the SEM stands for.
> 
> Its worth a shot, so I will put this back in my sig to try to make a change. Standalone should be it's own technical forum.
> 
> Help spread the word :thumbup:


If you want it to have more visibility, then you should lobby for a re-title of the existing category so that it begins specifically with the word "Standalone...", and also have them park it right above the "Forced Induction" category. Currently it probably does get lost within the list of technical topics, since it is at the top of the list of engines, and because of "SEM" in the title, and that "SEM" is at the end of the title. 

Anyway, we should probably stop talking about it in this thread.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Got my comp clutch disc today. Should be back together tomorrow or Friday depending when the rest of my parts get here. Can't wait to drive this thing again.












Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

turbo mike said:


>


Idk if I should start a new thread about this but, I'm thinking about cutting my bumper some more. Either like yours or a rectangle in the flat piece in the middle. Right now I just have the bumper trimmed enough to fit around the intercooler and most of it is covered by the bumper. Anybody else have any input and/or pics?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

If its a street car I wouldn't worry so much but I do race this car, a lot. Bc of that I wanted max air flow through the intercooler. Some days I like how it looks and other days I wish it was hidden behind the bumper.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

turbo mike said:


> Some days I like how it looks and other days I wish it was hidden behind the bumper.


That's what battling with myself if I do it, I do have another virgin bumper though so I might do it.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Lets see the trunk setups of the air to water guys..............


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

turbo mike said:


> ...but I do race this car, a lot. Bc of that I wanted max air flow through the intercooler. Some days I like how it looks and other days I wish it was hidden behind the bumper.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



You could do a "street clip" and a "track clip", and just swap 'em any time you go racing.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

eurosportgti said:


> Lets see the trunk setups of the air to water guys..............


Like he said. 

Im considering the Froze6 1200hp kit w/ Bosch Cobra pump.. Should be tight.


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*quick qustion all*

my car is making a wierd noise when im on it at wide open throttle and the wg opens after about 8 seconds i get a series of deep burp noises (the best i can describe them) like a ppppppp and i usueally let off or shift and it stops then starts again once im wot full boost again has any one ever herd of somthing like this my afr are good my buddy who never had a turbo car said its normal its the waste gate but i dont think so


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

is your wastegate routed back into the exhaust system?


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*nope*

open dump down under car


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Okay guys. Finally got the car to the highway to stretch it's legs a bit and see what full throttle can do. Seeing right around 8psi, but the bad news is that under full throttle the AF ratio is around 14.5 😒 not sure what could be causing this. All silicone couplers and clamps are tight so no extra air anywhere before the turbo. As far as I know the 02 sensor is good, as is the MAF sensor. Running the UM software for the 42lb injectors?(green ones), and the 4in maf., and the factory 3bar FPR. Any insight would be great. Don't want to blow up the car I just finished.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Did you wind it out and were you actually at WOT? I noticed with my old chip tune that the AFRs don't drop down immediately at boost threshold, they would most often taper down as the RPMs climb to max boost, even using WOT. 
This seemed to be more noticeable at lower max boost settings, as well as partial throttle boosting (still in open loop).


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

What about 4bar FPR?


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Need to get some dyno time and see what it's really doing. But pretty sure it's at wot. Kinda nervous to really open it up now, don't want to kill it. Guys at UM said the software is meant for the 3bar fpr. So I don't think swapping that out will help much.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

i thought i had this problem too, same software. i ran the car for 2 years before putting a wideband and noticing it. before the wideband i ran the car from 7psi to 18psi and the car ran great. i went through everything sorting stuff i thought was the problem to no resolve. @ 8psi a/f was 13.7-14. i decided to turn the boost up and see what happed, @ 14psi a/f's were at 12, @ 20psi still 12. dont know why but like i said i ran my car for 2 years like this not knowing a/f ratios and haven't suffered any engine failures.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

VRClownCar said:


> Okay guys. Finally got the car to the highway to stretch it's legs a bit and see what full throttle can do. Seeing right around 8psi, but the bad news is that under full throttle the AF ratio is around 14.5  not sure what could be causing this. All silicone couplers and clamps are tight so no extra air anywhere before the turbo. As far as I know the 02 sensor is good, as is the MAF sensor. Running the UM software for the 42lb injectors?(green ones), and the 4in maf., and the factory 3bar FPR. Any insight would be great. Don't want to blow up the car I just finished.


Bad FPR? Im guessing your FpR isn't getting a proper signal. This is why i recommend an adj. FPR. Allows you to fine tune the FP. Check and make sure you're getting a signal. Possibly swap in another FPR..although it might be a slim chance its not. Ive had the same issue were the w/b wasn't dropping under boost. Had a split in the vac line.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

FPR has it's own vac line. No fittings or "T"s inbetween that and the vac block on the manifold. It is the original fpr, so maybe it's time for a new one. I did find that both vac fittings on the wastegate were a little loose. After tightening those down I'm seeing more than 8psi. Think some boost was getting past those. Need to dial in the boost again and see where it's at.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Probably the chip if others have seen the same. Turning up the boost may be safer if that's written into the software.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Yeah. Trying to play with the boost controller and get the boost level dialed in. Just in case I have a new fpr on the way. Maybe the 17 year old one in the car can't keep up with the in line pump.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

You might take a peek at your fuel pressure at the test port on the rail while boosting just to make sure it's good to go. You know, the old "tape the gauge to the windshield while a buddy checks the readout" trick.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Only time ive ever seen the a/f not move is when the vac line broke & wasn't getting a signal. And i've always gotten good a/f ratio under boost weather i was at spring pressure (8lbs) or 22lbs. Between 11.5-11.8. 

Have you tried recalibrating the w/b? Recently my o2 took a crap & was stuck on 14.7...How i noticed that something was wrong when it still read 14.7 on decel. Is it going to 20 on decel? If you're running a Innovate, do a recal.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Not sure how to calibrate the WB. It's and autometer gauge. Still goes rich when I let off the throttle, then goes to the lean side on decel.

Not sure how I would include a fuel pressure gauge in there. I'll look into one of those tomorrow. Been talking with the guys at UM to hopefully figure it out.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

No test nipple on your custom rail? The stock rail allows you to just clamp a hose and gauge onto it for testing.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

VRClownCar said:


> Not sure how to calibrate the WB. It's and autometer gauge. Still goes rich when I let off the throttle, then goes to the lean side on decel.
> 
> Not sure how I would include a fuel pressure gauge in there. I'll look into one of those tomorrow. Been talking with the guys at UM to hopefully figure it out.


When you get a gauge and test fuel pressure, make sure you do all the tests for the fpr (explained here) I had a fpr on my vrt that didn't pass the test when you turn the engine off it would drop all pressure. The car always ran quite lean and afr's never dropped below 13 no matter what boost I ran. As Capt.Dreadz said get a adjustable fpr , Im able to dail in afr in boost to safe levels now . :thumbup:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Okay. Got a new FPR. And installed a pressure gauge in line before the fpr on the feed line. Old fpr was losing pressure pretty quick after shutting the car down. New one seems stable. Only seeing up to 40-45 psi though. Even with the new fpr. Where do I go next. In line pump? Smaller feed line?


and here is a short vid.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

How can standing fuel pressure (fuel pressure when car is off) be affected by a failing fpr? 

Seems like standing pressure could fall if you had a failing in-line check valve, an injector that is stuck open, or a leaky fuel line, but I'm not seeing how a failing fpr could cause that, short of it leaking gas out into the open.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Feed line is before the pressure regulator. If the O rings or something on the fpr pressure could be getting by those and sending fuel back down the fuel return line to the tank. In that case it wouldn't be holding the pressure it is supposed to and there wouldn't be any leaks. 

Correct me if I'm wrong on any of that. This is still all very new to me. I can't find any fuel leaks yet. And I'm going to start checking grounds and whatnot soon. No idea what else to do at this point


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

That is correct. That is exactly what you're suppose to see at the gauge. Have you driven it since? Is your a/f dropping as the boost comes on? The FP rising is telling you that your vac signal is working. If your a/f don't drop while under boost into the 11 range, its the w/b's o2. What w/b are you running?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

VRClownCar said:


> Feed line is before the pressure regulator. If the O rings or something on the fpr pressure could be getting by those and sending fuel back down the fuel return line to the tank. In that case it wouldn't be holding the pressure it is supposed to and there wouldn't be any leaks.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong on any of that. This is still all very new to me. I can't find any fuel leaks yet. And I'm going to start checking grounds and whatnot soon. No idea what else to do at this point


Gotcha, I thought that there was some flow to the return even at rest. I checked a cutaway view of an FPR and see that it should be sealed, so if it were to leak past to the return, I guess that the tank vent would allow it to bleed down even with the check valve holding.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

No fuel in the vac lines


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Hard to see here but these are the fuel filters in the car. Guess you can take them apart and replace the filter element, looks like the large silver washers on the filters are seeping a bit of fuel. Not enough to drip to the ground that I can see, but filters are def wet around a couple of those washers.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

If they are threaded, I found some stuff called " Rectorseal #5 " sealant, which will withstand up to 10% ethanol blend fuel. (Pretty much everything is blended with ethanol in my state.) You can find it or order a small tube of it from most hardware stores for under 10 bucks. I used it successfully on my 044 barbed fittings which have those same aluminum washers. 

They also make stuff for up to 100% ethanol if you are going to run e85, but it is a lot more expensive.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> That is correct. That is exactly what you're suppose to see at the gauge. *Have you driven it since? Is your a/f dropping as the boost comes on? *The FP rising is telling you that your vac signal is working. If your a/f don't drop while under boost into the 11 range, its the w/b's o2. *What w/b are you running?*


^^?^^


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Running autometers digital wideband.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

And I haven't driven it since. A little nervous with leaky filters and lean issue. Hit the maf with some maf cleaner too just in case. Checked grounds on the fuel pump wiring. Gonna try to sort out the filters this week. They may be meant for carbed cars which run less fuel pressure.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...i had the same issue with my um 440cc tune...still do...in my instance...the only way that i could get the afr to hit in the comfort zone was to:

A) change out the 3bar fpr to a 4bar fpr...now have a adjustable fpr, but still set around 4bar...

B) increase the boost from 9 psi to about 12-15psi...when i spoke to Jeff the tune was meant for double digit psi...

C) let it adapt a bit...about 100 to 150 miles...usually rounds out the afr pretty well...


...i have tried everything to get the software to play nice with the 3bar....EVERYTHING...checking mafs, switching mafs, checking for leaks, maf screens,etc...the only thing that worked for me was to adjust the fuel pressure...just my .02...


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Boost112 said:


> ...i had the same issue with my um 440cc tune...still do...in my instance...the only way that i could get the afr to hit in the comfort zone was to:
> 
> A) change out the 3bar fpr to a 4bar fpr...now have a adjustable fpr, but still set around 4bar...
> 
> ...


X2, though i havent been past 12psi with my stock fuel pump ( this winter boost should get cranked up)


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

12V_VR said:


> X2, though i havent been past 12psi with my stock fuel pump ( this winter boost should get cranked up)


...good point...didnt think he was still on the stock pump...that case i would go no higher than 10psi...


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

I have an in line pump as well. Upped the boost to around 15psi today and air fuels are about the same. Probably going to try one of the factory style adjustable FPRs they have at USRT. 

Here is a pic of my in line setup. Going to swap out filters for some meant for higher pressure injections setups.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

VRClownCar said:


> I have an in line pump as well. Upped the boost to around 15psi today and air fuels are about the same. Probably going to try one of the factory style adjustable FPRs they have at USRT.
> 
> Here is a pic of my in line setup. Going to swap out filters for some meant for higher pressure injections setups.



Any way you can read your fuel pressure while boosting in order to narrow things down? Maybe stick a temporary line onto your gauge and run it up to the windshield?

Also I mentioned this to you before you had your car running, and I'll mention it again now since you are continuing to have problems, but I still think it's a bad idea to have that extra filter in between your main pump and your booster pump. It looks like a Walbro 255 there, and based on everything that I have read about running them as an inline booster pump when I was setting mine up, the Walbro 255 and the Bosch 044 for that matter are both pusher pumps, they don't like pulling fuel through a filter. Maybe your setup or those filters allow for it somehow, what do you say.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Ive ran my setup the same way for almost 3 yrs now with no problems. And im using a stock Audi filter. I like the idea that there's nothing dirty reaching the pump.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Ive ran my setup the same way for almost 3 yrs now with no problems. And im using a stock Audi filter. I like the idea that there's nothing dirty reaching the pump.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

I ran mine with a filter prior to the pump. Ran into issues and changed to one after the pump. Pump sounds quieter now since its not pulling fuel through the filter. Several people run the filter after without issues as well. Personal preference I guess.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Should be pretty easy to change that setup. I can try it and see what happens.


----------



## jerryel1nico (Aug 4, 2012)

Can I run mk3 intake on a mk4 12v?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

jerryel1nico said:


> Can I run mk3 intake on a mk4 12v?




:laugh::laugh:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

jerryel1nico said:


> Can I run mk3 intake on a mk4 12v?


Yes.


----------



## jerryel1nico (Aug 4, 2012)

Any DIY or should it bolt right up to fuel rail connections and everything on the intake bolt holes on the block


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

The mk4 and mk3 vr are the identical motors. The only thing I can imagine to be different are the sensor clips and maybe the TB because DBW not DBC


----------



## jerryel1nico (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks man!
I think it's cool when I u understand the lingo w/o google😃


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*1st passes*



















Took the car out for it first passes since being built..
This is low boost 12 psi


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Niiice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Frepl.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

nice sam! from an 11.97 on the blower to this. youre going in the right direction


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey my vrt is corrado too. Whats your set up? What size slicks?


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

I'm running 24.5x8.5x15 m&h turbo size is Pte 6765


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsfueI-TtMo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here is a video by adcockstudios, long time friend of mine...


----------



## o4rudeboy (Dec 8, 2008)

*sorry im butting in*

anyone know how to figure out the max boost you can run if you add a water meth kit do i need to have it dyno tuned or could i just hook it up adjust spray amount and watch the afr on my wide band sorry for interrupting and NICE corrado


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Well. Went to the junk yard to hunt down a 4bar fuel pressure regulator to see if that would make a difference. Ended up with three of them haha. Disconnected the battery to let the ecu reset. Put the 4bar in there and took it to the highway. Air fuel ratio now in the low to mid 12's in boost at full throttle, and the car runs great


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

o4rudeboy said:


> anyone know how to figure out the max boost you can run if you add a water meth kit do i need to have it dyno tuned or could i just hook it up adjust spray amount and watch the afr on my wide band sorry for interrupting and NICE corrado


Turn up the boost and watch your air fuel. When it leans out, turn it down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

o4rudeboy said:


> anyone know how to figure out the max boost you can run if you add a water meth kit do i need to have it dyno tuned or could i just hook it up adjust spray amount and watch the afr on my wide band sorry for interrupting and NICE corrado


Turn up the boost and watch your air fuel. When it leans out, turn it down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

VRClownCar said:


> Well. Went to the junk yard to hunt down a 4bar fuel pressure regulator to see if that would make a difference. Ended up with three of them haha. Disconnected the battery to let the ecu reset. Put the 4bar in there and took it to the highway. Air fuel ratio now in the low to mid 12's in boost at full throttle, and the car runs great



...welcome to the...running UM 440cc tune with a 4bar club...im glad it worked out for you...you can fine tune the a/f now with an adjustable fpr...whenever you want...but the afr will be more stable with a couple more miles on the car...

...now if UM would just figure out why some cars are ok with the 3 bar and why some need the 4bar...anyways enjoy!!!....


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Off the shelf tune... and every setup is different... unless you copy the setup of the car that UM or C2 used to the T, then its not gonna be perfect


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Pretty much. See how the tune does as it adapts. Got the fuel filter situation squared away, I hope at least. Fuel pump is a bit quieter now too, got rid of the filter before the in line pump and went with a larger filter that is meant for fuel injected motors. 

Here is a picture of the new setup. 3 out of 4 colors under there haha.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Is it me or am i the only person to think Eurowise new oilpans are to much money for something with no function? $550 for a pan kit w/o baffles. $750 for a pan kit with Baffles. Kit is oilpan, & pump. Yet you can do a 3.2L pan conversion (with baffle) for a 1/4 of the price.

Link

Sheet..you could buy a new VR pan & have someone shorten & powdercoat it for a fraction of that $550.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

That is pretty crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

That is INA's oilpan not Eurowise... unless they ripped it off

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6113525-INA-2-8-12V-2-8-24V-3-2-24V-VR6-Baffled-Oil-Pan


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

That is pretty crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

VRClownCar said:


> Pretty much. See how the tune does as it adapts. Got the fuel filter situation squared away, I hope at least. Fuel pump is a bit quieter now too, got rid of the filter before the in line pump and went with a larger filter that is meant for fuel injected motors.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new setup. 3 out of 4 colors under there haha.


Your pump should perform better/more consistently and last longer without the extra filter in front of it. The filter is for the injectors anyway, the stock pumps' sock should catch anything that might damage either of the pumps.

If you ever go to an 044, the noise level is a lot higher than the Walbro, and it also runs at a lower frequency which I personally find much more annoying than the Walbro whine. It kind of sounds like those halloween things that go wooooooWOOOOOOOOwoooooooWOOOOOO when you walk past them!!! Plus it was loud as hell. After 10 minutes of driving, I knew that I had to figure something out right away, so I took it back out and put rubber end caps from home depot on either end, and then I got a 4" aluminum tube and hung the filter in it, and rigged up a way to seal off the end temporarily and then I poured liquid silicone around the space between the filter and the tube, and then I shrouded the discharge line with a big rubber hose before I could stand to drive it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

When i recently changed my fuel filter, it was filthy inside. tank pump doesn't catch squat. Im so glad i went with a pre pump filter. 

And this is why Jeff recommends an adj. FPR. when it starts to lean under boost, you're able to compensate by adjusting the FP. Like i said a few pages back. 1 psi change goes a long way. Beside, you're able to fine tune the a/f's better. Mine isn't set at exactly 3 bars as im a psi or twon above to compensate for the 20# i was running. 

Glad its up & running though. You've graduated the VRT class of crazies.  Now all you have to do is enjoy it. I wish i was driving mine. I miss it so


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Is it me or am i the only person to think Eurowise new oilpans are to much money for something with no function? $550 for a pan kit w/o baffles. $750 for a pan kit with Baffles. Kit is oilpan, & pump. Yet you can do a 3.2L pan conversion (with baffle) for a 1/4 of the price.
> 
> Link
> 
> Sheet..you could buy a new VR pan & have someone shorten & powdercoat it for a fraction of that $550.


the prototype was on my car. 

it works awesome. more oil capacity. doesnt bottom out. and way better on the track. plus isnt going to shatter like an aluminum one.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

I love my chip tune, it's perfect for my goals and the time/$ I'm willing to put in this thing to drive it around. 
Mine was pig rich <10:1 af on 3 bar. I tried my ghetto bleeding air in behind the maf thing and that was great until I turned it up to blind maf territory, then it was <10 again.. I was told not to lower my pressure below 3 bar for atomization so now I just blend ~30% e85 and it's perfect with 9.25:1 comp. I'm guessing the only power to be had would be more timing and maybe without knock sensor

I think cfm is cfm and regardless of the setup, the meter should send in the right amount of fuel for the air going in. I assume the injectors/batching are to blame +/- 10%..


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

This car is amazing. 1000hp 12v. And it rev's past 8k easily. I think its running 300+* cams. I dunno if its a 3.0L or not but its using basic forged pistons, aftermarket rods, BVH with monster cams...and a BF turbo. 45+# of boost.....on a 12v...:thumbup:
(Skip to 1:30)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> the prototype was on my car.
> 
> it works awesome. more oil capacity. doesnt bottom out. and way better on the track. plus isnt going to shatter like an aluminum one.


How is your car running? Haven't seen any new pics lately.


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Went to orlando speedworld today for funday sunday.. Second time out for the car, still running 12 psi. I'm in the right lane:thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> Went to orlando speedworld today for funday sunday.. Second time out for the car, still running 12 psi. I'm in the right lane:thumbup:


Damn... I almost went today... Went last month with my Father in-law and Family. He has a 8 sec 32T :laugh:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

All parts are for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...OEM-R32-AWD-500HP-Big-Turbo-VRT-AWIC-Schimmel


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

> . PMSUPERCHARGED-JETTA
> Went to orlando speedworld today for funday sunday.. Second time out for the car, still running 12 psi. I'm in the right lane


Besides the pte 6567 what else you have on it? Cams? gearbox?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres what Ive been peicing together for the VRT corrado build...............









Turbo and 268's








SRI








Defi boost gauge....Leaning towards ALL VDO gauges tho








Custom surge tank with Bosch 909








Not sure i wanna run a oil cooler in a shaved bay or not but I have one








Got a steal on this.......OPINIONS ?








Ebay find










So the plan is......

Refreshed OBD2 VR6 motor (bearings and rings)
Ported head and matching manifolds
Garrett t3/t4 super 60 *OR SHOULD I PICK THIS UP FOR $100....to4e 54 with a twin scroll .84. Off of a John Deere Diesel*
UM chip
440cc injectors
Head spacer....*ANY HELP OR GUIDENCE ON THIS WOULD BE COOL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::wave:*
custom 3 inch DP and exhaust
Obvisly the SRI and surge tank
02a with a LSD * Another one i could use help with choosing*


Im sure im forgeting something but Ill take any advice I can. ALways like to learn new stuff

Thanks in advanve


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

isault said:


> Besides the pte 6567 what else you have on it? Cams? gearbox?


Dsr 256 cams, gearbox is aptuning- Gforce gear set. Engine management is Microtech lt10s, Drive shaft shop axles..


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres what Ive been peicing together for the VRT corrado build...............









Turbo and 268's








SRI








Defi boost gauge....Leaning towards ALL VDO gauges tho








Custom surge tank with Bosch 909








Not sure i wanna run a oil cooler in a shaved bay or not but I have one








Got a steal on this.......OPINIONS ?








Ebay find










So the plan is......

Refreshed OBD2 VR6 motor (bearings and rings)
Ported head and matching manifolds
Garrett t3/t4 super 60 *OR SHOULD I PICK THIS UP FOR $100....to4e 54 with a twin scroll .84. Off of a John Deere Diesel*
UM chip
440cc injectors
Head spacer....*ANY HELP OR GUIDENCE ON THIS WOULD BE COOL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::wave:*
custom 3 inch DP and exhaust
Obvisly the SRI and surge tank
02a with a LSD * Another one i could use help with choosing*


Im sure im forgeting something but Ill take any advice I can. ALways like to learn new stuff

Thanks in advanve


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Heres what Ive been peicing together for the VRT corrado build...............









Turbo and 268's








SRI








Defi boost gauge....Leaning towards ALL VDO gauges tho








Custom surge tank with Bosch 909








Not sure i wanna run a oil cooler in a shaved bay or not but I have one








Got a steal on this.......OPINIONS ?








Ebay find










So the plan is......

Refreshed OBD2 VR6 motor (bearings and rings)
Ported head and matching manifolds
Garrett t3/t4 super 60 *OR SHOULD I PICK THIS UP FOR $100....to4e 54 with a twin scroll .84. Off of a John Deere Diesel*
UM chip
440cc injectors
Head spacer....*ANY HELP OR GUIDENCE ON THIS WOULD BE COOL:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::wave:*
custom 3 inch DP and exhaust
Obvisly the SRI and surge tank
02a with a LSD * Another one i could use help with choosing*
AWIC Setup aswell

Im sure im forgeting something but Ill take any advice I can. ALways like to learn new stuff

Thanks in advanve


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Don't f**kin' back out again Adam~!! 


I miss my car....did i say this already? I do  I fruckin' HATE the mk4 2.slow. :facepalm::banghead::banghead: Once i finish these 2 customers cars i'll be ready to dig bak in it.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

well I backed out last time cuz i got married so now thats out the way ive got NOTHIN holding me back? Dreadz i saw your car caught fire but didnt get the full story. Msg me on FB


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I have a spare newly rebuilt o2a with a peloquin.. in waterbury Ct.. pm me for price^^^


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Whats with the same pics posted 3x now on this page?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

no idea....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

eurosportgti said:


> no idea....


Click Edit Post -> Select Delete this post checkbox -> click delete post button

Repeat for other duplicate


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

nah


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> the prototype was on my car.
> 
> it works awesome. more oil capacity. doesnt bottom out. and way better on the track. plus isnt going to shatter like an aluminum one.


x2

call Issam @ INA for pricing.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

pubahs said:


> Whats with the same pics posted 3x now on this page?


you got to see the same pile of parts in low resolution three times in a row. whats not to love? :banghead:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Finally up and running smoothly on MS-Pro! Big thanks to Paul (need_a_vr6) and Shawn (sdezego) for all of their help. I wish I had swapped to MS years ago :wave:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

Car looks awesome. Definitely one of my favorites on vortex :thumbup:


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

From this








To this wrapped up at 12:15 this morning it's my daily so it will be getting cleaned up under there this weekend. 








Can't decide on coatings. Wrinkle black manifold and battleship Grey boost path? Open to color suggestions and ideas. 
Catch can being made so don't mind the big red dong coming off the valve cover


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

^ who did yours?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Manifold and boost path are Flipside Customs.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Manifold and boost path are Flipside Customs.


i might have one for sale too


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

wow leebro that thing looks sharp :thumbup:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Can't decide on coatings. Wrinkle black manifold and battleship Grey boost path? Open to color suggestions and ideas.
> Catch can being made so don't mind the big red dong coming off the valve cover


A wise man once said:

"Ooh baby I like it raw"

I'd leave it raw so it sheds heat. Coatings or polishing will trap heat inside the metal.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

DieGTi said:


> A wise man once said:
> 
> "Ooh baby I like it raw"
> 
> I'd leave it raw so it sheds heat. Coatings or polishing will trap heat inside the metal.


aHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

One the owner finally cleared for me to post…


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

getting closer to wrapping this up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

looks fun.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I applaud you effort but how beneficial is a compound setup against the new generation of turbos out there..
Spool up is getting better with improved technology for the single snail..
Surely this can only improve launch and when on the move the turbo is on the money all the time.
Steve


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

thank you steve i am well aware i could of easily achieved all my goals with just a turbo, i was aiming more for the wtf and thats different lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

that's different :thumbup:
i'd just keep the pulley BIG on the sc


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dubmanvr said:


> getting closer to wrapping this up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insane we need videos of this running !!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dubmanvr said:


> thank you steve i am well aware i could of easily achieved all my goals with just a turbo, i was *aiming more for the wtf and thats different* lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it.


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

More info please.




dubmanvr said:


> getting closer to wrapping this up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

Dubguy21 said:


> More info please.


1995 vr6 gti black, vortech v1 with 62k bearings and 928 motorsports billet impeller, mounted with ams brackets dual idler and verdict support bracket, t4 77mm turbine 1.05 ar hotside, 69-98mm compressor .70ar, vortech maxflow bov between charger and turbo, vortech mondo between turbo and tb. awic with 5 gal ice box. snow stage 2 water meth 60ml injector at the outlet of the supercharger and a 375 post tb. home made short runner fully ported factory lower intake, built eip big valve head, 262 cams, factory bottom with full arp hardware for now till i work the bugs out. once i am comfortable with the set up and tune i am swapping my built 3.0 in. fully ported atp clone, 47mm turbonetics race gate with open dump, 3 inch all the way back to a super 40, aem tru boost, plx wideband, digital pyrometer, megasquirt 2 stand alone no maf, siemens 80lb injectors, 034 fuel rail, aeromotive fuel reg, twin in tank walboro 255's, 12lb flywheel, spec stage3+ clutch, o2a with o2j internals peliquin diff, and raxles. the powerplant is going to eventually get hooked to a tko trans and a rwd set up. but everything takes time haha










































the clown


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

dubmanvr said:


> the powerplant is going to eventually get hooked to a tko trans and a rwd set up. but everything takes time haha


And money. Ask me how I know. :laugh:


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

PapioGXL said:


> And money. Ask me how I know. :laugh:


haha deff money and the bigger the build the more expensive! how do you know papioglx?










the clown


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

My car is still running rich. (9.0afr) maf is saying 12.4 g. Vac is steady -15. It's not showing o2 voltage. Or fuel trim. Any suggestions? I'm using my hand scanner. I don't have vagcom yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

dubmanvr said:


> haha deff money and the bigger the build the more expensive! how do you know papioglx?
> 
> 
> the clown


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

PapioGXL said:


>


very nice! i have been talking to a few shops about an adapter. who made your adapter? what flywheel clutch are you using?


the clown


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

I'm using BMW 6 speed 2.5-3.0d gearbox + custom made adaptor and FW:


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, amazing work here. :thumbup:




vr-vagman said:


> I'm using BMW 6 speed 2.5-3.0d gearbox + custom made adaptor and FW:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok I got everything running. Drove the car around and it is hard to get into boost. It won't idle or anything. It doesn't like the DV plugged in and with it flipped both ways it won't run. My wide band says it's @ 22. Which is really lean. With the DV plugged in and my foot on the gas my afrs return to normal. I'm on the UM 42# tune, 8.5 spacer. I've never really messed with vrts. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> Ok I got everything running. Drove the car around and it is hard to get into boost. It won't idle or anything. It doesn't like the DV plugged in and with it flipped both ways it won't run. My wide band says it's @ 22. Which is really lean. With the DV plugged in and my foot on the gas my afrs return to normal. I'm on the UM 42# tune, 8.5 spacer. I've never really messed with vrts. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is a good possibility that your dv is dumping back into your maf, that is very close, i would move the recerc point closer to the turbo


the clown


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

dubmanvr said:


> it is a good possibility that your dv is dumping back into your maf, that is very close, i would move the recerc point closer to the turbo
> 
> 
> the clown


Mine is pretty close to maf and it runs fine. At first my car ran very similar to how you are describing, bad maf but threw no codes. Swapped it out. Ran fine. Also check for vac leaks. Whats your gauge at for vac?


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

dubmanvr said:


> it is a good possibility that your dv is dumping back into your maf, that is very close, i would move the recerc point closer to the turbo
> 
> 
> the clown


I'll have to try that when I make a new intake. I did scan the car with my scanner and found the throttle body was bad. I swapped a newer throttle body in there and it idles pretty good. I'm gonna drive the car to work and finish some stuff up. And thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

tps was my first suggestion. second is make sure youre getting correct o2 and maf readings as well. also, that diverter valve setup isnt very well designed. youll want to move it a bit further back and also have a small pipe INSIDE the intake pipe diverting air towards the turbo, not just straight down into it. does that make sense? kind of like a 1" dia 45* bend inside the intake pipe blowing the air towards the turbo inlet. helped me when i was supercharged as it took out some of the turbulence around the maf.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

turbo mike said:


> tps was my first suggestion. second is make sure youre getting correct o2 and maf readings as well. also, that diverter valve setup isnt very well designed. youll want to move it a bit further back and also have a small pipe INSIDE the intake pipe diverting air towards the turbo, not just straight down into it. does that make sense? kind of like a 1" dia 45* bend inside the intake pipe blowing the air towards the turbo inlet. helped me when i was supercharged as it took out some of the turbulence around the maf.


Ya I scanned the car and the throttle was jacked. So I replaced it and the idle evened out. And I know, I've gotta get some longer pipe so I can properly route the DV. But thanks for the input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

the mad conductor said:


> Ok I got everything running. Drove the car around and it is hard to get into boost. It won't idle or anything. It doesn't like the DV plugged in and with it flipped both ways it won't run. My wide band says it's @ 22. Which is really lean. With the DV plugged in and my foot on the gas my afrs return to normal. I'm on the UM 42# tune, 8.5 spacer. I've never really messed with vrts. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That clear hose looks rickety.


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> Ok I got everything running. Drove the car around and it is hard to get into boost. It won't idle or anything. It doesn't like the DV plugged in and with it flipped both ways it won't run. My wide band says it's @ 22. Which is really lean. With the DV plugged in and my foot on the gas my afrs return to normal. I'm on the UM 42# tune, 8.5 spacer. I've never really messed with vrts. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


also i believe your diverter valve is backwards take a look at this pic










the clown


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> Ya I scanned the car and the throttle was jacked. So I replaced it and the idle evened out. And I know, I've gotta get some longer pipe so I can properly route the DV. But thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or this one










the clown


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

In all reality it does and doesn't matter how it's hooked up. It does the same thing both ways. 

With the piston facing the boost it will have a chance to open depending on how much boost you're running. Which can cause an issue. 

The other way. The boost isn't directly pushing on the valve so it won't creep open under hard boost. I'm only running off the wastegate now. Which is 6psi. So it will be fine for now. 

The real question is, how far from the maf do you guys place the inline tube from the DV. Rule of thumb would be 12 inches. But I'm in a Corrado and space is very limited. I have ordered a correct intake and fittings to do so. If someone can help me out that would be good. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> In all reality it does and doesn't matter how it's hooked up. It does the same thing both ways.
> 
> With the piston facing the boost it will have a chance to open depending on how much boost you're running. Which can cause an issue.
> 
> ...


ahhh ok i am not familiar with that style diverter but that makes sense working both ways. i cannot give you a clear answer on how far the dv recirc should be from the maf since i was supercharged and it was several feet from my maf, but i would get it as close to the turbo inlet as possible 


the clown


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Finally got the autotech bar in there 😉 car is running great so far!! Hard to walk by it and not drive it every day


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

my pile of parts


(theres alot more but you get the idea)

Here is......
-Turbo (t3 super 60 FOR SALE)
-Flipside SRI
-Surge tank w/Bosch 909
-Ported intake runners
-3 inch cat
-AWIC and Piping W/fittings
-Heat exchanger
And some other bits Ive Powder/Ceramic coated


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

VRClownCar said:


> Finally got the autotech bar in there  car is running great so far!! Hard to walk by it and not drive it every day


Pity you can't flip the turbo to allow shorter pipework..

Steve


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

sTT eV6 said:


> Pity you can't flip the turbo to allow shorter pipework..
> 
> Steve


Piping is still pretty short, way shorter than a front mount setup. Loving the way it drives so far!


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

what diverter valve is on your harlequin?


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

VRClownCar said:


> Piping is still pretty short, way shorter than a front mount setup. Loving the way it drives so far!


Not to mention the wayyyy simpler TIP and DP . I built/own both driver's side and Passenger's side compressor configuration VRTs and i much prefer the Passenger's side setup!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRClownCar said:


> Finally got the autotech bar in there  car is running great so far!! Hard to walk by it and not drive it every day


Love how you did that IC setup! Also awesome how the red fan works with the Harlequinn, any other car would have to figure out how to mount the fan underneath the IC. 

What are your IAT's at? I can't remember if you have a hood scoop to support that IC. 

Either way, looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

1broknrado said:


> Love how you did that IC setup! Also awesome how the red fan works with the Harlequinn, any other car would have to figure out how to mount the fan underneath the IC.
> 
> What are your IAT's at? I can't remember if you have a hood scoop to support that IC.
> 
> Either way, looks great! :thumbup:


Not sure what the IATs are at. Bottom side of the intercooler has it's own airbox and two 3" air ducts feeding it cold air from the bumper. The fan pulls the air through the intercooler and louvers are going in the hood to get air out of the bay.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

VRClownCar said:


> Not sure what the IATs are at. Bottom side of the intercooler has it's own airbox and two 3" air ducts feeding it cold air from the bumper. The fan pulls the air through the intercooler and louvers are going in the hood to get air out of the bay.


:thumbup:


----------



## Reptar04 (Nov 25, 2013)

Reptar turbo R32
IG-rswap


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice!!

Still having an idle issue. Redid my intake and put the DV line further from the maf. I'm gonna have to smoke the car to see if I have any leaks. Throttle body adaption did nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Found the obd 1-2 adaptor was leaking. Car idles and vac shows -30. Success.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

the mad conductor said:


> Found the obd 1-2 adaptor was leaking. Car idles and vac shows -30. Success.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good deal glad you figured it out


the clown


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

dubmanvr said:


> good deal glad you figured it out
> 
> 
> the clown


12psi in this thing is beast. afrs are exactly where they need to be. i gotta throw in my walbro and crank the boost up


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ woah nice


is that intercooler efficient enough?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

all these nice looking setups. I need some powder coating and cleaning done. just can decide what color to do. I did however get a new turbo to intercooler pipe made. went from 2.5" to 3" so it would fit better and not hit the back of my blinker.

before:










after:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

You on standalone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

That's a tight engine bay! Squeeze it all in there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

haltech sem. i have a much smaller battery and hold down bracket that was made for it, just havent gotten it in there yet. theres a few extra lines/wires that need to be tucked away, but overall, its functional.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

holset or borg turbo?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Look like a borg s362 w/ .88T4


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

paolo is correct.


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> ^ woah nice
> 
> 
> is that intercooler efficient enough?


enough for 450hp and 600nm


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

napkin said:


>


Very similar setup to what i am busy with at present.
Just cant decide what turbo to use.
My motor has just over 2000kms done on it in aspirated form.
Been running it in with 1000cc injectors. 
Plenum fitted and i hope the weather is good tomorrow so i can finish some other work and take a pic or two.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

napkin said:


>


Tell me MOAR!!!!!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice PWR AWIC. Ive always thought them to be a bit small for a BT VR6.


Anybody got a spare pedal cluster laying around? trying to get my car back together.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Nice PWR AWIC. Ive always thought them to be a bit small for a BT VR6.
> 
> 
> Anybody got a spare pedal cluster laying around? trying to get my car back together.


Dreadz I could prob get u one....Your turn to come over this side of the pond and check out my build and kick it....Bring parts to coat!!!!!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

eurosportgti said:


> Dreadz I could prob get u one....Your turn to come over this side of the pond and check out my build and kick it....Bring parts to coat!!!!!


This side of the pond?? He lives in NY.


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> this side of the pond?? He lives in ny.


i was joking....hes on l.i ..me and dreadz go wayyyyy back. I did all the blue in his mk2


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ oh haha i thought you were serious


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> ^^ oh haha i thought you were serious



Nah mN...KIDDING


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Nice PWR AWIC. Ive always thought them to be a bit small for a BT VR6.



vr6 maybe, but i am running a vr5


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a vr5 once..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

last run of 2013

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153294660340532&l=6caac55a65


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

A1racer said:


> last run of 2013
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153294660340532&l=6caac55a65


Congrats. I never got an 11 sec street tire slip


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

the mad conductor said:


> I had a vr5 once..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


me too.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> me too.



nothing to do with the vr5 engine.. its a vr engine problem in general. vr6 and vr5 are completely the same components.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Did that tear up the cylinder walls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

the mad conductor said:


> Did that tear up the cylinder walls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, all the pieces stayed in place until I removed the piston. :thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Nope, all the pieces stayed in place until I removed the piston. :thumbup:


 Lucky!


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll throw my hat in the ring again…


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ :thumbup: Looking real good.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Interesting location for the IC, whats the HP rating and what are your goals?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I'd highly recommend that you install an air scoop on the bottom of that intercooler like Callaway and EIP used to do.
I noticed a difference in trap speeds on a car with the Callaway set-up way back when the scoop was broken off.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

While you're adding a scoop also plumb your windshield washer jets down there.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

DieGTi said:


> While you're adding a scoop also plumb your windshield washer jets down there.


Every bit helps... 
He will be running w/m also so with the scoop he should be fine.


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

Do you have any pictures with the bumper off of that intercooler? I actually have the same one, EIP right? I used to have mine mounted more in front of the transmission but it made the hot side piping very tight coming down between the fan shroud and starter. Interested to see your mounting bracket and pipe routing too.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

anyone have any experience ventilating their hood...Golf A59 ?










part 1, 2 & 3 :

http://www.autospeed.com/A_2159/cms/article.html


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

another:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6844706-81-Scirocco-FULL-RACE-car&highlight=turbo


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Was going to start another build thread with all the info but too much going on..

1broknrado - No definite HP goal yet. But I do recall EIP advertising 400hp??

Lugnuts - I plan on running a scoop. not sure if it's going to be a basic bottom or a top scoop below the turn signal. 
But we gotta talk tuning…

MRosier - No pic with the bumper off yet. It sits right behind the VR Lip 3/8 of an inch above the bottom of the lip. Will be modifying the intercooler also..


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Little update...........


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Highbeam2 said:


>


I really like this IC setup


Who makes it and dimensions?


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Sweet! That video on the steering wheel is a little dizzy, but worth it!



black97GTI said:


> 97 GTI
> 3.0l vr6
> T04E turbo
> Lugtronic
> ...


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Bump from the dead.


It's emission time. My evap isn't hooked up. Which I'm gonna reinstall today. How many of you have it hooked up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Permanently deleted on mine.
Steve


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Deleted on mine...


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*** working on a VR6 Turbo is always fun  ***


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Watcha doing there? New cams? Trans?


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

^^^^^^^ couple of goodys  I told you about it before


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Very nice! Enjoy


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Very nice! Enjoy


 It's all done already last week, all came out good and it is running real good  
thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

zwogti said:


> It's all done already last week, all came out good and it is running real good
> thank you. :thumbup:


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a walk-in closet for a garage!


----------



## napkin (Mar 8, 2008)

ready  nonturbo but charged :laugh:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

the mad conductor said:


> Bump from the dead.
> 
> 
> It's emission time. My evap isn't hooked up. Which I'm gonna reinstall today. How many of you have it hooked up?
> ...


I have not one emissions device in my car


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

vr6milz said:


> I have not one emissions device in my car


How strict is your state about emissions?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> How strict is your state about emissions?


Apperently not very lol I live in montreal


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice!

Ct is pretty strict, good thing my car is exempt from it as it's 25+ years old


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> Nice!
> 
> Ct is pretty strict, good thing my car is exempt from it as it's 25+ years old


Lol I got ways to go until I hit hot rod/classic car status


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

wabbitGTl said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a walk-in closet for a garage!



well.... if your walk-in closet/garage is the size of mine (21'x11') I guess you're doing good too :laugh: I did built many motor inside this garage and my whole AWD Haldex system on this car was built right inside here too  actually I'm picking up a 24V vr6 motor next week as a new project for this car, I need a little more power    , so this full built will be coming out to make room for the new one and all this will happen right inside this walk-in closet :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

zwogti said:


> I need a little more power


you're nuts! lol


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Nice!
> 
> Ct is pretty strict, good thing my car is exempt from it as it's 25+ years old


I wish California would get with this. Damn nazi state


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> you're nuts! lol




LOL HAHAHAHAHA :laugh::laugh::laugh: just a little more


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

My mk4 VRT daily drive. Still need a couple of things such as battery cover and turbo blanket/downpipe wrap and lots of cleaning to be presentable but Im on the way there :thumbup:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13491545403" title="vrt engine bay by yo mama, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2935/13491545403_0935c6b90c_c.jpg" width="800" height="449" alt="vrt engine bay"></a>


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

...here we have the VRT in it's natural habitat...


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Great naturual habitat. LOL. At least its on Pump gas!


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbup: perfect


volkswagenpaul said:


> ...here we have the VRT in it's natural habitat...


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

o got 195 miles per tank in my corrado, and thats 18 gallons.


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

the mad conductor said:


> o got 195 miles per tank in my corrado, and thats 18 gallons.


 I thought it sucked to get around 250 out of 13 gallons, but I've been told that I drive my car like an old lady. When I've been doing more "spirited" driving it's closer to 180.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in boost about 90% of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Honestly even if I drive as a saint I get absolutely none existent gas mileage so what's the point


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

That sucks you guys. My gas mileage is about 25mpg average but I can hit about 30 maybe more all hwy.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

And when its 9.50 Dollars for 1 gallon of fuel in Scandinavia, i really should enjoy every mile i drive in my VRT


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

How many people are running a passenger side tb short runner and what throttle cable did you use?


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Since everyone else is..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

The beggining of the collection.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

This turned into…


















And ended up like this..





































Another Turbo Drop Top Sleeper…


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Well played, what are the plans for the wastegate dump?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Well played, what are the plans for the wastegate dump?


to fab up one quick before i die from carbon monoxide poisoning


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Ill whore my Supercharged R32 in here if thats ok. This is not an HPA kit, but a custom kit pieced together.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally got around to installing the oil cooler and making an intercooler bracket. Moving the radiator back over an inch allowed for no bumper hackage.. 










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

@Highbeam2

Thats really the worst way the position a air/air intercooler, this wont work well airflow-wise.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

pimS said:


> @Highbeam2
> 
> Thats really the worst way the position a air/air intercooler, this wont work well airflow-wise.


Well I do not know you or your status.
I see a lot of things on here that I choose not to comment on negatively, but more so… inquire as to why they choose to do things that way.
Some people (who do have the knowledge)use the internet as a tool to do research and some use it voice their opinions cause they have no one to listen to them…

Well I DO have the EXPERIENCE and the KNOWLEDGE as well as the internet at my fingertips. So let me help you out here…

1983.


















1985.









Mid to Late 90's.


















Now Lets revisit the Early 80's.









IT WORKED 31 years ago why would it not work today??
I was born 35 years ago should I not work also???

Every car company revisits their roots VW/Audi 20vT then it 5 cylinders and 20 valves now 4 cylinder and 20 valves. Tho the specs my be different the blueprint (idea) remains the same.
So why should not we as builders or tuners or enthusiasts.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Highbeam2 ... 

Do you have anything on the intercooler to direct air through it?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

PjS860ct said:


> Highbeam2 ...
> 
> Do you have anything on the intercooler to direct air through it?


Working on it. The person I bought it from removed the original scoop so I have to fab one up. It's not my daily driver yet. Meth kit still has to be installed along with some other go fast bits.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

very nice! have fun


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Some of us were there in the 90's... I wasn't 21 yet so my memory of the time is actually better than 2000-2010yrs. Which from what I can piece together were awesome!


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

Highbeam2 said:


> Working on it. The person I bought it from removed the original scoop so I have to fab one up. It's not my daily driver yet. Meth kit still has to be installed along with some other go fast bits.


i used this intercooler with my scvr and loved it










the clown


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

here is a progress update of what i am working with! 


the clown


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

I have one of those EIP tuning bottom mount intercoolers for sale if anyone is looking for one, also have the piping for it. PM me


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dubmanvr said:


> here is a progress update of what i am working with!
> 
> 
> the clown


I can't wait to see this run


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

vr6milz said:


> I can't wait to see this run


i am running a wire harness this week then its fire and tune 


the clown


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

I was making somewhere in the ballpark of 300-330 whp on the butt dyno/comparing to other cars on a 212k mile 12v with a 6031 at 12psi. Stock motor and 36# injectors. That was on a 6 psi tune from c2, out getting tuned for 12 now and I'll probably dyno it before I swap in my next 12v with 77k and 8.5:1 comp(headspacer)


----------



## 203 (Jul 28, 2011)

This thread is amazing and helps the slow days at work go by. Im in the middle of a vrt build on my corrado and had a quick question. For the guys running a schimmel sri and fuel rail,what size fittings are you running for the fuel rail? Thanks in advance


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

203 said:


> This thread is amazing and helps the slow days at work go by. Im in the middle of a vrt build on my corrado and had a quick question. For the guys running a schimmel sri and fuel rail,what size fittings are you running for the fuel rail? Thanks in advance


I think on Bill's website it talks about the sizes. I run a feed return through the FPR adapter - on one side.


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope everyone is out enjoying their vrt's this spring! Favorite thread ever.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Want to see set ups putting the filter directly on the turbo. Stand alone obviously.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Mike, why did you move the filter?


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Finally took the time to swap out the fuel system. 

Out with the old:


In with the new:


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

YES VW Paul! That's the pic I am looking for. Nice work on the lines. Where did you get the lines? What size are you running? Looks good man.


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks. I used -6 for both feed and return. Some guys use -8 for the return though. I got all the fittings and hose from Summit. The surge tank and 044 pump are from 034Motorsport. I would recommend using 45* fittings for the feed and return lines on both ends of the tank and filter.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Fuel lines...*

Hey, thanks for putting up a pic of your fuel system..I'm thinking of doing same thing already have surge tank installed and fuel rail so basically need to run the line. You answered my first question regarding how to mount new -6 lines but what I'm wondering were you able to fit them through the hole where original lines came through behind wheel well? Or are they too big?
Thanks!

.....NEvermind mind I'm retarded just saw the rest of your pics haha 
Thanks man I always wondered if they would fit through there!


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

The -6 lines fit perfectly through the original opening. Make sure you label the lines so you don't get them mixed up when it's time to connect them. I forgot, and after breathing gas fumes for 2 days, I hooked the lines up backwards. Twice!:banghead:


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I have the Schimmel SRI, I want to use a 180 at the end of the fuel rail. Any issue with that? 

Shamless picture borrowed for content and showing the lines!


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

MK3.OT said:


> I have the Schimmel SRI, I want to use a 180 at the end of the fuel rail. Any issue with that?
> 
> Shamless picture borrowed for content and showing the lines!


I used a 120 or something, can't remember the exact angle until I can find the right type of 180 but no issues from me so far. My fully built 3.0vrt. She's dirty in the pic but ya get the idea. I have since cleaned up my boost controller and a few things since this pic but still have a little left to do. Either way its fast as ****.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

My Mk2 Vr6T almost ready for this season. Just need some paint and a good 
cleaning under the hood  Holset HX52, 1700cc injectors, custom dual plenum sri, 4" downpipe, 
3,5" exhaust, Link G4 Storm standalone and e85 fuel. Stock bottom with arp and stock head with arp.


Shaved and tucked wiring harness, relocated coilpack under intake and homemade coolant reservoir.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

cleaned up, that will be a fun one. Can you show a few more pics? Do you have a build thread showing how you did your plug wires?


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Yeah i've got a build thread but it's all in swedish  I guess you could try google translate.
http://www.vr6.nu/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=18521&start=465


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

VWallin said:


> Yeah i've got a build thread but it's all in swedish  I guess you could try google translate.
> http://www.vr6.nu/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=18521&start=465


The pictures speak for themselves, nice work on the rear diff and the trans.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

kingslinky said:


> The pictures speak for themselves, nice work on the rear diff and the trans.


I was thinkin the same. I just scrolled through it and saw all the pics. Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Fixed my intake leak and I'm still having a lean issue. Idle is 14.7 and in boost it's at 15. I'm on wastegate spring (5psi) when it's reading that. Also have a newer maf installed








2.5 is normal. .5 is where it pretty much stays. Which indicated no leaks. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

NICE! Gave me a chance to brush on my swedish....


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

MK3.OT said:


> I have the Schimmel SRI, I want to use a 180 at the end of the fuel rail. Any issue with that?


Yes, there is an issue if you don't use the adapter flange that spaces the tb away from the rail/manifold; there isn't enough room between the throttle pulley where the cable rides and the end of the rail. Ask me how I know...


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

MK3.OT said:


> NICE! Gave me a chance to brush on my swedish....


A language fit for kings and vikings  Nah... just kidding, it sounds ****ing retarded when you start listening to yourself speak!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ha. Figured out my issue. Vac line goin to the fpr was pinched. I tee'd off the DV and it fixed it. 13.8 in boost and pulls pretty good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> 13.8 in boost and pulls pretty good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFR?

Seems very lean.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

It is. Not completely fixed but it runs a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptar04 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm the hero of this story
I don't need to be saved


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

Reptar04 said:


> I'm the hero of this story
> I don't need to be saved


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptar04 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm the hero of this story
I don't need to be saved


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Enginebay is wired and im almost done. I might even try starting it today 









Inside....


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Captain Dreads is back !


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Captain Dreads is back !


Yea, i got tired of seeing nice dubs on the road and im in the family MK4...which is slow as fruck i might add. I miss my baby.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ ahhhhh the power of the itch.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> ^ ahhhhh the power of the itch.


And its itch is powerful....like the itch you get from crabs


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

The itch is rather powerful. Even more powerful than a credit card balance creeping up. :screwy: :facepalm:

Joking around with friends turned into a sponsorship from Nitrous Express, among other things. I guess the new goal for my car is playing with Alpha 9 GTRs.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

My bro's @ wuste 2014


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Got my VRT up and running on lugtronic this weekend. New H&R ultralows and rear disc conversion. lugtronic is wicked, kevin knows his stuff inside out. We are still doing some back and forth with logs. Runs like a champ, hoping for bigger power this year. (390whp on SDS last summer... Wasnt running well )




























Some specs:
GT4088
Lugtronic
630cc
Short runner
Stock block, 8.5:1, 264 cat cams
2 bosch 044's (-10 feed, -8 return)
4" downpipe, 3" exhaust


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

How does that 4 inch dp even fit between the steering rack? I barely got my 3 inch to fit


I booked you a first class seat on this suicide mission


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol it was a tight fit. Turning up the boost next week, we'll see what she got


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> > Pro-Tune 2.8 FWD VR6-Turbo
> > Precision PT6262 (with antisurge & T4 flange) @ 19psi
> > Boost controller rpm & speed dependent (ECU Master DET3)
> > Ported OEM exhaust manifolds (3-1) with Y pipe (2-1)
> ...


It has been a while since my last update on the car but ... we had many problems with the engine because we've bought the engine block fully assembled. Unfortunately the guy who did the assembly had no idea about the job 
He mixed 3 Pauter rods so 1st failure = 3 rods + bearings + crankshaft + oil pump + external oil cooler
Once I fixed that I noticed a lot of oil inside 1st cylinder
2nd issue = 6 sets of piston rings (the space between ring ends was 10x bigger than in should be)
Once we had the head off it was fully ported and upgraded with Supertech valves 

For half year the engine was running with 10psi of boost.
Last week I decided to dyno it with 29psi and here is the result:









Ohhh and in my opinion the SQS gearbox upgrade for 02A is definitely worth the money! The gearbox is a bit noisy but together with Peloquin diff it is very strong.


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

A little bit exotic VRT setup I've made this spring 

2.3 VR5 20v engine
K16 turbocharger from Audi TTRS (internal wastegate)
ProPerfect MBC
Exhaust manifold spacer to match the head ports with TTRS turbo
China FMIC
Custom SRI (small plenum because of lack of space, OBD2 TB)
1.8T DV
3" TIP & stock VR5 MAF
630cc Siemens injectors
3" downpipe and 2,5" exhaust
custom ME7.1 tune
Stock pistons
Stock rods
New rod bearings R32
2mm head spacer + 2 metal gaskets
Stock cams
Walbro 255l fuel pump
Externat 13 row oil cooler
New Sachs VR6 clutch ... which is already gone
Stock 02A VR5 gearbox internals (very short ratios btw)



































It has custom wheels too


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

fantastyczny


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Apsik: 615hp on the flywheel @29psi with the #63 Pro-Maf tune. WOW. 
98 pumpgas ? 
12v engine ?
Great numbers

:beer:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

The boost level is 1,7bar up to 5500rpm and 2,0bar up to rev limit.
Fuel: 100oct Shell vPower
Engine: 12v with ported head and so on...

I think porting+cams is the key. It was a big difference once the ported head was installed.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

In my garage i have +2mm Supertech valves, Supertech titanium retainers, TT268 cams and all the rest is new in box.
Just need money to port the head


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Odp: SHOW ME your custom VRT set-ups*

If you want power TT268 is waste of money. Go with CC283 or CC284Turbo
+2mm valves does not pay of either. The port diameter is the limit so no matter how big the valve is the head design is the limit. Flow bench ... and you will see I'm right. 
My buddy made 986 flywheel HP with the same head spec, GTX42, E85, 1850cc injectors, bigger FMIC and VEMS engine management 8000rpm rev limiter.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Stopped by JDL and got my intake welded properly. Now I don't run as lean from the jank intake I had








It's finally running a little better. Still lean. I need to pull my intake off and get the flange milled.


----------



## BigJoez77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dimmu said:


> Stopped by JDL and got my intake welded properly. Now I don't run as lean from the jank intake I had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what adapter is that so you can run your stock fpr? I need something like that for my 034 rail


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Schimell and Integrated Engineering both make them


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

BigJoez77 said:


> what adapter is that so you can run your stock fpr? I need something like that for my 034 rail


It's a schimmell


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

so my car is up and running with Lugtronic. 

Wondering what you guys are running for meth injection. I have the devils own kit, but it doesnt have the onboard 3 bar map sensor. I have the controller with the green wire that takes the signal from the MAP sensor (was using SDS before) . anybody else running the same? how did you set it up ?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

I may be talking out of my ass here, as I have the snow progressive kit which is set to be controlled by boost pressure, but I'm 99% sure that vems/lugtronics can control your meth pump one way or another. Not sure exactly how, though. I would talk to Kevin and see what he says.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Kevin can set an output on your lugtronic harness to control your meth setup but it can't do progressive like a standalone DevilsOwn or Snow controller. He did it for mine but I ended up using the standalone controller so I run a bigger nozzle in a progressive setup.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Ill try to get my hands on a progresive controller with 3 bar map.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Still running lean at wot.. Tps value is 75.4 

What are you guys reading? 
Gonna test the wiring and remove/clean the throttle tomorrow. Hopefully that works


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Still running lean at wot.. Tps value is 75.4
> 
> What are you guys reading?
> Gonna test the wiring and remove/clean the throttle tomorrow. Hopefully that works



Mine reads 84 @ WOT. Runs lean as well :/


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm only running 6 psi now. I rarely hit wastegate.. It's too hot here for boost and it's lean as ****. What are your afrs in boost? (Everyone) I hear 11.5 is normal


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

BDF block, 82mm bore
DM forged rods w/ arp625+ bolts
JE 9:1 pistons
arp main and head studs
R32 head w/ TT 264/260 cams
hand made tubular turbo manifold, 3.5" DP to 4" straight pipe
PT 6262 "S" housing, divided T4 .84 A/R
UM 870 tune w/ pro maf
custom dual feed fuel rail with center return
dual wahlbro 255's
wastegates @20psi. playtime is @28psi


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

In love with this


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

AKrett said:


> BDF block, 82mm bore
> DM forged rods w/ arp625+ bolts
> JE 9:1 pistons
> arp main and head studs
> ...


In love with this


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Post some videos!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Updated setup.










T04E 57trim P turbine wheel .81 housing
Eip turbo manifold
Flipside customs intake manifold
Autotech 262s
Bosch 044 with home made surge tank, stock in tank pump
Mustang coil
Forge SuperSize DV
2.5" DP (3" material on the way)
3" MBS catless exhaust 
UM 42lb program
8.5:1 spacer
ARP head studs
USRT pinion brace
Flipside clutch fork
Clutchnet stage 2 
Autotech billet steel FW
Devils Own progressive DVC30
24 pounds of boost
Stock diff

Dyno coming August 2nd. 
Shooting for 420-430. It allready breaks traction rolling on it in 4th.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Updated setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your not running a LSD then it will be breaking traction in the higher gears. nice build


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

A buddy built a 3" Dp last night then went and ran a dyno today. Boost increased going from 2.5 to 3".










Turned boost down after since the compressor is definitely maxed out. I am happy overall


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Which tune? Those are some nice numbers


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> A buddy built a 3" Dp last night then went and ran a dyno today. Boost increased going from 2.5 to 3".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What turbo is that?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Updated setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally did my fuel rail right.. Was using the stock rail with 630cc injectors.. No Bueno.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is my new set up for this year...

3.0L vr6, fully built 3 angle valve job, port and polish
276 TT cams
1000cc injectors
E85 fuel
Lugtronic management 
Schimmel intake manifold
Atp exhaust manifold
precision 6766 turbo
precision 750 intercooler
3" custom mandrel bend exhaust with vibrant race muffler
50mm BOV
46mm wastegate
02m transmission
Quaife limited slip
haldex drive train from 04 R32
Fuel cell
R32 Brakes all around
















[URL=http://s25.photobucket.com/user/black97gti/media/_U1A1854_zpsa14e297e.jpg.html]
[IMG][URL=http://s25.photobucket.com/user/black97gti/media/_U1A1858_zps6a2510b6.jpg.html][IMG]http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c80/black97gti/_U1A1858_zps6a2510b6.jpg


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow. Very nice setup ! Video please


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Wow. Very nice setup ! Video please


Thank you. I just rebuilt the engine, so i'm in the process of breaking it in. I will definitely post a video when i start building boost.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

pubahs said:


> Finally did my fuel rail right.. Was using the stock rail with 630cc injectors.. No Bueno.


My brothers old setup (modified) I see. Still rockin the T04S .68?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Hah his piping.. That's about all I got from him. He helped me piece it together though. Not sure what happened to his setup though 

T04s.. But 0.81


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

pubahs said:


> T04s.. But 0.81


:thumbup:
Should make even better numbers


----------



## meximan (Jan 25, 2011)

NICE , when did drift office get a dyno? been 5 or so years since i been there lol




VEE-DUBBER said:


> A buddy built a 3" Dp last night then went and ran a dyno today. Boost increased going from 2.5 to 3".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I'm not sure as to when, but they had it at least 2 years ago the first time I had stepped foot in there. I got a group of 6 cars together for my bachelor party Saturday so he only charged $60 for 3 pulls


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Wonder why i can't post a FB vid 

Finally got my baby running again. Instead of buying another AVC-r i opted for Innovates new boost controller/wideband. And instead of the square w/m controller box i had, i went with CoolingMist's new version in gauge form. An Innovate oil temp/press gauge to complete it all.









Feels weird buying stuff for a 2nd time. :/


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

volkswagenpaul said:


> Finally took the time to swap out the fuel system.
> 
> Out with the old:
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what fitting you have sandwiched between the BBM fpr cup & the fuel rail? Is it a 6an to 3/8 npt adapter?

Sorry for quoting all the pics.


----------



## volkswagenpaul (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't know what fitting was used. It came that way when I bought the swap.


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

Just got done with my mockup


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Figured out my lean issue. Intake was leaking. Fixed that and a few other things and I'm seeing 11.5 afr in boost. @ 20psi this car is a monster.... It just doesn't feel fast tho. Maybe I'm used to it?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

pubahs said:


> Hah his piping.. That's about all I got from him. He helped me piece it together though. Not sure what happened to his setup though
> 
> T04s.. But 0.81


hows it feel compared to the .68? Im running the same turbo except mine is a .68...actually your setup is similar to mine. Debating on upgrading my T04s or go with a 6765.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Instead of buying another AVC-r i opted for Innovates new boost controller/wideband.


Sorry if I'm re-hashing sh*t but may I ask why? I'm looking into boost by gear solutions for mk4. AVC-R is on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> A buddy built a 3" Dp last night then went and ran a dyno today. Boost increased going from 2.5 to 3".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I haven't seen a graph with my turbo over 400 on a vr6. Im not dissippointed at all. Its just out of its efficiency range.
I don't know where the dyno tapped in for pressure. My gauge runs off manifold pressure from the booster line, and im getting wastegate signal a few inches pre t-body.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> I haven't seen a graph with my turbo over 400 on a vr6. Im not dissippointed at all. Its just out of its efficiency range.
> I don't know where the dyno tapped in for pressure. My gauge runs off manifold pressure from the booster line, and im getting wastegate signal a few inches pre t-body.


What turbo/ fuel set-up are you using? This seems like low power.


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

Nothing to crazy but here is mine ...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

57 trim t04e with a .81 hotside. UM 42lb fueling. If it was a 60-1 i would say its low.
I have dialed it back to 19 psi and thr car doesnt feel like it lost anything. But thats seat of the pants dyno.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

My3.0L Turbo

3.0L (83.5mm)
9:1cr
bvh p&p head
IE Rods
262 cams/mk4 followers
3" exh (built by me) single borla no cat
630cc
bosch 044
IE surge tank
Custom Build Manifolds/charge pipe (built by me/friend)
50mm BOV
38mm MVS
GTX3582r .82A/R hot .70A/R cold
MS3/3X self tuned (friend helped also)
Currently 20PSI but may step up to 25PSI
Clutch Master FX400
...


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> 57 trim t04e with a .81 hotside. UM 42lb fueling. If it was a 60-1 i would say its low.
> I have dialed it back to 19 psi and thr car doesnt feel like it lost anything. But thats seat of the pants dyno.


that 57 trim is at about it limits with 25 psi...i have the same turbo but with the larger back housing .96...next turbo i want is a 60-1 with a .81...great numbers for the setup...im actually more surprised that you got those numbers with the flipside customs sri...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Im switching to a t67. Flipside is making me a new rear mount bracket so i can fit it. I'll use the same .81 turbine housing. 
The intake manifolds are on numerous 400-500+whp cars. I am going to work with him to develop a new one with more volume though.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Im switching to a t67. Flipside is making me a new rear mount bracket so i can fit it. I'll use the same .81 turbine housing.
> The intake manifolds are on numerous 400-500+whp cars. I am going to work with him to develop a new one with more volume though.


biggest complaint i have with that specific sri is always plenum volume...that and you lose the compensation for the rear cylinders...other than that i always thought the price was pretty good...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Yeah..i have yet to see negative effects of it specifically, despite that dyno thread a few years back showing a mid range loss compared to others. I dont think it was a back to back to back dyno on 1 car though. 

My curve looks better then many with "proper" manifolds. 
A SRI is used for optimization of boost path on our cars, and not so much of a performance item. 
I would definitely be interested if somebody has a comparison of a graph and all they did was switch from a flipside to a schimmel or C2 without any other changes at all.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Didn't leebro do some sort of comparison years back when he made his own sri? Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Leebro touched my car in appropriately


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> Sorry if I'm re-hashing sh*t but may I ask why? I'm looking into boost by gear solutions for mk4. AVC-R is on the list.


My old AVC-r was great. Boost adjustments on the fly was pretty easy. Boost by gear is a great option. KPA only reading sucked though & its hard to find a neat spot for a square box.

The reason why i went with the Innovate SCG-1 was the price. You're getting 2 gauges in one. And it cost less then the AVC. The safety features are what sold me. Being that its also a w/b, it will cut boost if the a/f are to lean. It allows you to choose when that happens and how abrupt you want it to cut out. Boost adjustments are refined. There's no simple up & down boost adjustment rather a WG duty cycle x boost gain x peak boost. You can adjust when you want the solenoid to kick in & how much boost over the rev band. For a small screen, it displays a lot. Boost, a/f's, WG duty cycle...oh and a shift light  Only thing i wish it had was peak hold...which can be achieved in datalogging. Something Innovate is famous for.
All & all, i really like it. IMO, far better then an AEM or Turbosmart controller in gauge form.
(3rd hole is for an Innovate dual oil temp/press gauge. Installing it next week)

















Here's a vid that explains some of the features....


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

Work in progess....more to come.

<a href="http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Keith_Baurczarski/media/Mobile%20Uploads/V__91F1_zpscdfda02b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o743/Keith_Baurczarski/Mobile%20Uploads/V__91F1_zpscdfda02b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo V__91F1_zpscdfda02b.jpg"/></a>


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Just thought I'd share... Had to do the emissions test in Ontario... since its OBD1 they only do the 2 stage roller/sniffer test. I'm running Lugtronic so good thing no ECU scan... 

Some brief info for background: original 215k KM block, rebuilt head, 3" SS with Magnaflow hi-flow Cat, every other emissions piece is deleted. 










Passed! Not the 'best' numbers, but pretty good considering.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Etest info*

That's cool man I have to etest mine here in Ontario when I'm done the build, that gives me hope!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

pubahs said:


> Just thought I'd share... Had to do the emissions test in Ontario... since its OBD1 they only do the 2 stage roller/sniffer test. I'm running Lugtronic so good thing no ECU scan...
> 
> Some brief info for background: original 215k KM block, rebuilt head, 3" SS with Magnaflow hi-flow Cat, every other emissions piece is deleted.
> 
> ...


Nice. I always wondered about that. I never actually ran my old car thru an etest.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

25psi stock clutch and trans. Car pulls like a god damn train... Afr is 11.5-12.5 in boost the whole time. I'm pretty sure I'm getting to the limit of the tune. I really wana dyno it. How much hp do you guys think I will be at?


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

My car idles at 14.5 then goes up and down at idle why


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Check for intake leak. I had a ton and it idled at 14.5


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Dimmu said:


> 25psi stock clutch and trans. Car pulls like a god damn train... Afr is 11.5-12.5 in boost the whole time. I'm pretty sure I'm getting to the limit of the tune. I really wana dyno it. How much hp do you guys think I will be at?


any input?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> any input?


At a minimum you'd need to provide specs of your setup. Psi means nothing.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> At a minimum you'd need to provide specs of your setup. Psi means nothing.


8.5 spacer
UM 42 race file
full 3 inch exhaust
GSP 35r 
4 inch maf
tial 38mm
big plenum short runner


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I had a setup similar to yours (turbo, injector size, software) other than the short runner. Made 420hp at 20psi. You should be doing better than I did.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> I had a setup similar to yours (turbo, injector size, software) other than the short runner. Made 420hp at 20psi. You should be doing better than I did.


thats solid. im still on the stock clutch, which isnt gonna last too long. im gonna try out a southbend or an XTD. but i really dont beat on her that bad.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Anybody have the file for the lugtronic gauge? Cant seem to get mine working


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ Send him an email. He should have calibrated it prior to sending it to you. Should only need to plug into Serial port and power/ground.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What he said^^^ I have it on my car n it was plug n play when I got it


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

At least you were able to get one Hah.. I've been asking for one for months


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Dimmu said:


>


_*goin to the dyno next tuesday,ill post up results and full mod list after*_


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

pubahs said:


> At least you were able to get one Hah.. I've been asking for one for months


He is very slow at getting back to people, I know this first hand


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Some of these do not have what I can see as a return fuel line. Is it hidden or none-existent?


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

I think non existing mine don't have one


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Dynod the vr today. Made 404whp on pump at 23psi.

434whp/380tq with c16 @ 29psi. But kept on breaking up after 6k with race fuel.

gt4088
Lugtronic
2- bosch o44's. (-10 feed, -8 return)
Short runner
Stock block
Cat 264 










Was expecting higher numbers but she still pulls like a bat out of hell.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Dynod the vr today. Made 404whp on pump at 23psi.
> 
> 434whp/380tq with c16 @ 29psi. But kept on breaking up after 6k with race fuel.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^ GT4088 T-4 with a 62MM compressor wheel @ 30psi with cams on a 12V VR6 you should be around 500whp or a little over....
did you replace the valve springs and are you sure you time the motor right when you put the cams in??


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

My thoughts exactly, The valve springs are still the originals. I'm building a head over winter. TT288's with upgraded springs & retainers. 

Motor is well timed. It was only breaking up when we gave it c16. We thought it was maybe the exhaust manifold (atp) that couldn't flow enough?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

you should be well over 400 with that setup. i bet that car flys.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

that manifold will flow more than you will probably ever need. plugs gapped correctly? also, the tune could have had something to do with it. like the guy above me said, you should be well into the 500 range with that setup on race fuel. to take full advantage of your setup, youll need to tune for pump fuel and race fuel, and switch the tune out when you change up the fuel. also, dont just pour race fuel into the tank with pump gas in it, defeats the purpose unless you just want a slight octane boost.

oh, and btw, get real valve springs with any cams other than stock


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah we tuned it for pump first and then race fuel. The tank was emptied before race fuel was put in.

The head came with cams already in it, i havent really checked to see if they were HD springs or not.

with pump i was using bkr7e gapped at .20. With race fuel we tried bkr7e at .20 & bkr8e at .20 and was still breaking up after 6k.

What plugs and gap are you guys running?

I sent the logs to kevin see what he thinks of the tune


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

1992_mk2gti said:


> My thoughts exactly, The valve springs are still the originals. I'm building a head over winter. TT288's with upgraded springs & retainers.
> 
> Motor is well timed. It was only breaking up when we gave it c16. We thought it was maybe the exhaust manifold (atp) that couldn't flow enough?


ATP exhaust manifold is not your problem, I stopped my dyno on a 12V Vr6 turbo at 706WHP with the same exhaust manifold because I ran out of injector using E85 fuel, you can double your power numbers with that manifold, if you have stock valve springs I think your valves are floating up top on full boost at WOT, if this car will be driven on the street and you are not going over 700WHP I do recommend 268* cams for better turbo spool up and better power band even knowing a lot of people are going crazy for bigger cams.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

If/when you swap those cams, let me know I'd probably take them.. Been looking for 268s or 264s


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah something aint right. I doubted that the manifold was my issue. It took 29psi to make 434whp/380tq. Although if it didnt break up at 6k she probably would of made 475-500whp.

This is with a gt4088 too. Could my issue be valve float at higher boost?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

i would check for boost leaks and make sure timing is 100% in.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

How much timing are you running on 29psi?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe it was 18-19 not sure, ill have to check


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Nology wires on stock coil?

I'd consider swapping to GM DIS coils and the matching new wires. 

Jegs sells them for decent money... I lost interest in stock after a second, cracked OEM 12v coilpack.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

If you're running Lugtronic.. Just move over to the Bosch motorsports coilpack.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Yup i have the bosch motorsport coilpack. I was running brand new autotech 10.4mm's. 

What plug wires are you guys running with the motorsport coilpack? The autotech ones are a bitch to remove


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Spturbo shortened oem wires made for short runners. Perfect fitment


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Right on, i might give them a try. What do you run for plugs & gap?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

What size exhaust? Pressure tested intake? As the others have said, you should be in mid-high 500s on that setup.

I did 535hp at 20psi on 6262, lug, and the same cams you have now.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Im running a 4" down pipe. Reduces at 3" at the test pipe. 3" all the way back.

Kevin is looking at the files right now,


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

forgot to mention that was on 2.9L and ported head...but you still have plenty left on the table for sure.

Good luck! You'll be fighting for even more traction here shortly :thumbup:


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Motorsports coil pack better???? Cost/dealer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Check the lugtronic site. He has them. Much more reliable

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

had a leaky intercooler pipe. Afr was 11.9-13.6
15psi. 

I was hoping for better numbers. The car misfired between 900-2500 rpm for some reason. But didn't in boost. I'll fix the leak and the guy said I can head back and do as many runs as I want.


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Are these numbers with your gt35 turbo at 25 psi ?
If so there's something really wrong.
I put down 387 whp and 407 tq with 18 psi on a t04e turbo.
The only thing is mine is a 3.0 l with lower compression pistons.
Stock cams.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

lilnick said:


> Are these numbers with your gt35 turbo at 25 psi ?
> If so there's something really wrong.
> I put down 387 whp and 407 tq with 18 psi on a t04e turbo.
> The only thing is mine is a 3.0 l with lower compression pistons.
> Stock cams.


boost was turned down. didnt wana blow up the clutch or anything. and that was 15 psi with a pretty big boost leak. my lower intercooler line keeps coming off, i gotta weld a bead around it.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

1992_mk2gti said:


> My thoughts exactly, The valve springs are still the originals. I'm building a head over winter. TT288's with upgraded springs & retainers.
> 
> Motor is well timed. It was only breaking up when we gave it c16. We thought it was maybe the exhaust manifold (atp) that couldn't flow enough?


I wouldn't recommend 288's in a street car. It slowed my spool considerably, killed fuel mileage, and was a dog under 4k rpm. I took them out, but I'll be going back to them once I get a TH400 and high stall converter in. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

PapioGXL said:


> I wouldn't recommend 288's in a street car. It slowed my spool considerably, killed fuel mileage, and was a dog under 4k rpm. I took them out, but I'll be going back to them once I get a TH400 and high stall converter in. :thumbup:


thats why i sold my set to you....lol that exact reason


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

Still under construction but coming along, can't wait to drive it!!


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys figured i'd post here since its more constructive than a new post since most on here are well seasoned with VRT's. 

My issue... I am not boosting much over 8psi (150-160kPa) and can't figure out why since my Boost Targets are much greater than this based on gear/RPM

Rundown on the car:
- T04S 0.81 w/ 630cc injectors
- Lugtronic/VEMS
- Electronic Boost Control solenoid, controlled by VEMS - currently 20% added to Gear Depedent refDC table
- stock bottom/rebuilt head/stock cams - 034 headspacer - 9:1
- 3" full turbo back 
- TiAL 38mm WG - not sure what spring, havent cracked it open yet to confirm - open dump
- Forge 007 DV used to dump to atmosphere

Car seems to run strong, and I know 7-8psi keeps me out of trouble and from breaking things but would like to open it up abit  

Thanks! Let me know what else you may need


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bypass the solenoid and report back


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Will do! Best to run the vac line from compressor side to side port @ WG?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Correct. Run the line to the port on the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

How do you normally have it hooked up?

Should be manifold pressure/vac to bottom(side) port on wastegate. Solenoid gets a vac line and then a line runs from the solenoid to top of wastegate. Make sure you get the correct connections on the solenoid though. All extra ports on wastegate get plugged.

without solenoid, manifold pressure/vac to side of wastegate and top open to atmosphere.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I have it set up using this diagram (bottom) taking boost from the side port of the turbo


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

If your using that same solenoid then it should be right. I use that one with my megasquirt. I am not sure if vems has the same settings but you may need to make sure you have it configured for the valve correctly. Also if your running that valve, do you have one wire to vems and the other to +12v?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Yea, Kevin wired the ecu with the 2 wires coming from it.. I'll go back and double check that next. 

Just eliminated the EBC, plumbed it direct to WG and still only hitting 150kpa (on the dot).


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

How's your vacuum? and compression?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I did a compression and leakdown test last year and I forget the #s good but not new but still within range. I looked at old logs from last year when I just had a MBC valve in and I was hitting 200-205kpa 

At 0% throttle and engine under decel I'm seeing about 15-20kpa and at idle I'm seeing 35-39kpa


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

So presumably, you have an 8psi spring. I found that 20% will barely get that solenoid going. I tried to set curves for each gear that will allow me to floor it and not break traction, while still keeping an efficient spool. My point is that I was at 100% solenoid d.c. by the 2500 or 3000 rpm columns for most gears iirc. I just looked to see what I did since that is not a good description. 
For second gear I wound up with 100-100-100-65-47-48-49-49-49...

Also if you want to set different boost curves for different gears like I did, then check to make sure vems is *accurately* keeping track of what gear you are in, you might have to tweak the gear/road speed settings, it' s in there somewhere.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

I usually bump DC's up by 5-10% until it starts to effect boost, then I switch to 2-3% increments and track what boost is at each level. Make a nice little chart and you can choose what amount of boost you want after that.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the ideas... so I went back and looked at the wiring. From the engine harness Kevin provided 2 wires (red/white) which tie into the ECU.. I wasn't sure if the red wire is powered through the ECU or do I need to tie it into a +12v switched power? 

Once I get this realized, ill either rewire or tinker with the DC settings. With increasing the DC's do you need to adjust any other aspects? ie. VE table? VEMS seems to keep track of which gear i'm in pretty good, except I've noticed in logs it will say its in 6th gear at random times... is there any way to program out 6th? (I only have 5)


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> thats why i sold my set to you....lol that exact reason


Haha. It was probably worse in a rwd application too.

If the ecu is tuned for higher boost, you won't need to touch VE's. But if it has never been tuned there you'll definitely have to tune.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

When Kevin first configured my ecu, I had no boost response at all through the evap wires(the ones he uses for wg solenoid). He sent me a test config that pulses the solenoid to make sure you have continuity, Im sure he could do the same for you. After that I checked my wiring and was good to go.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

How did you wire yours in? The last config Kevin sent me was the first with the solenoid programmed in and he added 20% to DC.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

I have the PNP harness so for mine the evap wires are used as the boost solenoid output. Whatever wires he has setup for yours, just need to be connected to the solenoid, polarity doesn't matter. I have mine mounted in the cabin and hear it clicking as duty cycle changes. To me it doesn't sound like yours is workin. I have a 9psi spring and at 20% or so I'm at 12psi, that's my traction settting in 3rd gear. I really like playing with the boost control maps.

Easiest way to test this is to move the DC to 50% in 3rd gear and do a careful pull until you exceed the boost level you have been hitting, be ready to let off the throttle just to be safe. Also if you are unsure if your solenoid is working, just give it voltage and see if it clicks.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I voltage tested it and it clicks, that was my first thought. 

I'll try increasing DC tomorrow, and see how it goes and report back.

Thanks!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Anyone else have any trouble getting the silicone coupler on the vr throttle body to seal up? I've tried worm clamps, t bolts.. It won't hold past 20 and starts to leak at 15psi. I keep blowing it off in boost.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

28psi no problems. 4ply coupler from atp or siliconeintakes.com and tbolt clamp


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Weird. All of my stuff is from there as well. God damn thing. I'll have to try something else tomorrow 

Edit: siliconeintakes


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

These couplers are 9 ply  maybe that's the problem. Too thick?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Anyone else have any trouble getting the silicone coupler on the vr throttle body to seal up? I've tried worm clamps, t bolts.. It won't hold past 20 and starts to leak at 15psi. I keep blowing it off in boost.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


I welded a bead on my TB and just used a stainless jubilee clip..no issues now.
Steve


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I am running a 3" 4 ply on obd2 tb with no issue @22 psi


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I think the coupler is too thick. I'm gonna get a different one


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well positive news.. I took the solenoid out and put a drop of oil in it to make sure it wasn't dried up/seized, double checked wiring and then went out and played around with the Gear Dependent RefDC Table. In 3rd gear settings I moved some values up to 45,50,etc. and we have a liftoff! 3rd gear - 50% DC seeing around 12psi now with (an assumed) 7.25 psi spring

Yareka - would you mind print-screening your RefDC Table? I'd like to continue to fine tune mine before the snow comes.. Thanks!


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

A lot of peoples settings are going to be different, but here's how I set mine up, since it is a lot of fun to fiddle with the boost controller. First, make sure that your max kpa fuel cut is set for the max boost that you desire. Then start logging everything. For each gear set 100% through the RPM blocks until you hit your pre-set desired "max kpa fuel cut" at WOT. You want to hit and hold WOT from probably around 1200 rpm to when you hit the fuel cut. This way, you see the natural spool of your setup in each gear and you will be able to set it up so that you know that the WG will always bleed off enough an you will never bump the max kpa fuel cut, and still take nothing away from the natural spool too early, unless you want to. What I did was I started work with 4th gear, noting the cell where I hit max kpa fuel cut at wot. then you can start taking chunks out of that cell until you stay under your fuel-cut kpa at WOT, also setting the higher-rpm cells for that gear to match. Then, if needed, you can start taking out chunks of the lower-rpm cells that are still at 100%, to shave down the natural boost curve and try to control any wheel spin. You will probably keep the first few rpm cells at 100% to keep the wastegate fully closed until boost at least starts to build. For fourth gear, you probably will keep all of the lower-rpm cells at 100%, until you get to the one where you are hitting your max kpa fuel cut. You can try to do this for fifth too, but you will be going pretty fast for a little while before you hit max kpa fuel cut, and is really not necessary if you get fourth dialed in since you can probably just fill in the blanks at that point. Even fourth is pretty fast, so make sure that you do all of this at a testing facility. For lower gears such as 1st, 2nd, 3rd, you may have to watch the natural spool and "put the brakes on" the turbo probably much lower than your "max kpa fuel cut" to control wheel spin, but then just figure out what you want your max boost to be for that gear, and do the same work as for 4th gear, building a curve that spools as efficiently as possible while still allowing traction if you are at wot, but with that lower max boost number in mind for that lower gear.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

bravo dubber


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Well. Looks like I'll be diving into my setup again to fix a few things. The big thing that needs replacing is the clutch. What do you guys recommend??


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

What are your power goals? Im running an xtd stage 3 6puck on my supercherged vr, engages well and holds well too , also only cost me about 110$


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I made 330+ on stock clutch with over 50k on it and it's holding. I suggest learning how to drive 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

^^ wow that's cool you assume I can't drive. Actually have a competition brand stage 4 six puck clutch and pressure plate in there now. About 4k miles after I put it in the bolts holding the pressure plate to the flywheel started to back out. That with a couple oil leaks on the timing chain covers and I think it's just glazed. 

My goal is around 400hp or so. Exploring water/meth setups right now too


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> I made 330+ on stock clutch with over 50k on it and it's holding. I suggest learning how to drive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


Tq and load overpowers clutches, has nothing to do with WHP.

And someone who "knows how to drive" will kill stock pressure plates left and right in a 190whp N/A car. 



I wouldn't be so arrogant if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I am running a clutchmaster fx400 6 puck with 10lb fw and have no issues as a daily.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

JohnStamos said:


> Tq and load overpowers clutches, has nothing to do with WHP.
> 
> And someone who "knows how to drive" will kill stock pressure plates left and right in a 190whp N/A car.
> 
> ...


I was joking. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Clutch*

In also have fx400 clutch master 6 puck and stock flywheel
Feels good not too aggressive at all either


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

Narrowed it down to 
Fx400
Spec stage3+
Southbend stage3 endurance

Guys at southbend said they could rebuild my current one because competition uses good pressure plates, but their friction disks suck. Hmmm


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I've got a stage 2 (??) sitting here on my bench. Got it from the a motor job I did on a 02j. Pretty sure it's the same as the o2a flywheel. I'm gonna be using a xtd hd 6 puck sprung along with my light flywheel. 

Can I use this? The website said it will hold almost 400 torque.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

What's the other side of the PP look like? 

Don't forget that a lot of the torque numbers advertised with clutch kits / PP units that you see out there are measured at the crank. Tricky tricky.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Funny... It says sachs on it. So I'm now assuming it's a stock unit that's been painted. I don't know much about it. I assume it's "beefed up" in some sort of way. But idk. Looks stock. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> Funny... It says sachs on it. So I'm now assuming it's a stock unit that's been painted. I don't know much about it. I assume it's "beefed up" in some sort of way. But idk. Looks stock. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


"Modified"


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

It's probably a sachs heavy duty PP, maybe they bent the fingers. What does the friction surface of the P.P. look like? That's what I was asking about. The flywheel looks like it has stuff baked onto it.


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

VRClownCar said:


> Narrowed it down to
> Fx400
> Spec stage3+
> Southbend stage3 endurance
> ...


I can vouch for the South Bend Endurance. I bought mine about 5 years ago when I started my build so I don't recall what "stage" it is but I believe it was rated at 500+tq. Pedal engages like stock and is a breeze to drive, you really can't tell it's an aftermarket clutch. I am a little biased though, I live in Indiana so they're a local business and I have several diesel truck friends that have abused their products with great results. :beer:


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

I was going to go for a fx400 clutch but just for peace of mind went for a 725 series so I can give it a little more abuse/turn up the boost later on down the line. In the UK I've heard great things about clutchmasters, spec, Sachs but not too much on southbend, then again might so be what is easier to get shipped into the country etc more then a reliability issue p


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Never had a problem with fx400 6 puck sprung @ 450-500 ft-lb tq for years. Replaced the disc after about 4 years of daily & frequent track driving. I run CM's single mass steel flywheel as well for reference. 

Gonna go with a CM twin disc when this one goes, only cuz I'm after a bit more power. Otherwise I'd buy fx400 again.

CM pp is also Sachs, but is white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

'dubber said:


> It's probably a sachs heavy duty PP, maybe they bent the fingers. What does the friction surface of the P.P. look like? That's what I was asking about. The flywheel looks like it has stuff baked onto it.


It sat outside for a while with everything bolted up. I'm gonna get the pressure plate resurfaced. But for now the stock clutch is holding 300 torque. I rarely drive the car anymore. So I doubt it will go on soon.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> I'm gonna get the pressure plate resurfaced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk



That is generally not standard operating procedure. I wouldn't do it. You will lose some clamping force if you skim the PP, and from what I understand, it can be tough to cut the thing accurately to begin with. I guess due to the springs acting against the cutting head and causing undulations. Most places will tell you not to cut the pressure plate because it is a bad idea.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Another vote here for the FX400.

I currently am running a FX500, but I prefer unsprung. The weight loss is great for 7k+ shifts. You just have to get used to the inevitable heavy chatter if you are stuck pulling out from a dead stop on a hill.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

'dubber said:


> That is generally not standard operating procedure. I wouldn't do it. You will lose some clamping force if you skim the PP, and from what I understand, it can be tough to cut the thing accurately to begin with. I guess due to the springs acting against the cutting head and causing undulations. Most places will tell you not to cut the pressure plate because it is a bad idea.


Should've reworded that. Not gonna cut anything. Just gonna clean up the rust surface rust.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I get a little chatter sometimes with the fx400 + 10lb fw if taking off from a low rpm but not always and never if i rev ~1500+ to take off.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Jckl said:


> I get a little chatter sometimes with the fx400 + 10lb fw if taking off from a low rpm but not always and never if i rev ~1500+ to take off.


6,4,or 3 puck? The 6 is very forgiving. A 6 puck fx400 is in my opinion, the best deal out there for a street driven 500wtq setup. 6 puck fx500 (solid hub version of the fx400) gets chattery, the 4 is VERY much so.


The price point of the fx500 is insane for what you get. $300 to your door is hard to beat.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

JohnStamos said:


> 6,4,or 3 puck? The 6 is very forgiving. A 6 puck fx400 is in my opinion, the best deal out there for a street driven 500wtq setup. 6 puck fx500 (solid hub version of the fx400) gets chattery, the 4 is VERY much so.
> 
> 
> The price point of the fx500 is insane for what you get. $300 to your door is hard to beat.


Where can I pick up the fx500 for $300 from? Cheapest price I've found so far is $350 from CTS Turbo. 

I'm really torn choosing between the fx400 & the fx500.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ya I was wondering as well


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackSwan said:


> Where can I pick up the fx500 for $300 from? Cheapest price I've found so far is $350 from CTS Turbo.
> 
> I'm really torn choosing between the fx400 & the fx500.


$327 at LMP.

6 puck http://www.lmperformance.com/571788
4 puck http://www.lmperformance.com/571273


There was a $307 seller about a month ago but I can't find it. 

Note: Most of the Clutchmasters line is drop shipped from most sellers, very few actually stock the items, so there are 100's of vendors that will sell them.



Edit: Found it in my favorites.

http://www.redlinemotive.com/part-number/clutch-masters/17-036-hdb4.asp


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

JohnStamos said:


> 6,4,or 3 puck? The 6 is very forgiving. A 6 puck fx400 is in my opinion, the best deal out there for a street driven 500wtq setup. 6 puck fx500 (solid hub version of the fx400) gets chattery, the 4 is VERY much so.
> 
> 
> The price point of the fx500 is insane for what you get. $300 to your door is hard to beat.


6 and I agree that is a hard price to skip over other than I daily this car so the most friendly streetable clutch was in my mind. Tuning also plays a roll i am sure. I noticed when the car idled 13.5-14 it was fine. I now idle ~14.7-15


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

I got the FX500 6 puck for my MK3...hope to finish the car up in 2 weeks and start/drive it for the 1st time. I had a 6 puck unsprung ACT HDXX in my old EF civic. Very streetable and never once slipped. I hope for the same with the FX500 in my MK3.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Did this early this year with only 800 miles on the clutch (Clutchmaster FX500 4puck), not easy miles though... 1st pass at the track and popped it


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

^^^^^^ Aren't you supposed to have a full cage on your car? Are you trying to save weight? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

The 6pt was good enough this year, will add a couple more bars this winter... @zwogti


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Been a while since i posted in here just got my bosch 040 installed and upped the boost. Factory clutch slips in 3rd sometimes. Idk what is up but i dont think boost builds as fast as it should be (not a bad thing since it will save my trans) but its a garret t04e with a T4 .58 turbine housing (i got it used and i think it might be a fake). It doesnt hit full boost until about 4300 rpms. I have a 3 inch DP with the original cat modified to mate to the DP and a autotech catback. I also have a SRI, 7lb FW and schrick 268 cams , combined with those could that explain my spool issue?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ycgia1f7ivaudez/IMAG0028.jpg?dl=0


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

PjS860ct said:


> Did this early this year with only 800 miles on the clutch (Clutchmaster FX500 4puck), not easy miles though... 1st pass at the track and popped it


Curious what HP/TQ you are putting though that clutch.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Never dyno'd this psi level (23psi) 

I did dyno it back in July for a fundraiser and with 1 bar wastegate spring (boost controller off so ~14-15 psi) to get a baseline and it made 475whp 455wtq


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

How much hp and tq is that fx500 kit good for ?


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Never dyno'd this psi level (23psi)
> 
> I did dyno it back in July for a fundraiser and with 1 bar wastegate spring (boost controller off so ~14-15 psi) to get a baseline and it made 475whp 455wtq


That's a lot more than I would expect any VR to put down at only 1 bar.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Never dyno'd this psi level (23psi)
> 
> I did dyno it back in July for a fundraiser and with 1 bar wastegate spring (boost controller off so ~14-15 psi) to get a baseline and it made 475whp 455wtq


Amazing! Was that with the 6766?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Turbo is a 7175, e85, 2000cc injectors and Lugtronic of course  ... it now has an fx725 and no more stock axles... 

This year sucked as I kept breaking weak parts like the clutch, my original stock axles on a back to back pass at etown during summerslam in June...

A friend of mine with a red vrt coupe has almost the same setup but with a 6765 turbo, 112octane, 80# injectors and Lugtronic it made 450whp and 380wtq on wastegate... he also broke the same fx500 4puck clutch on his 1st pass at the track this year... waiting on the fx725 for it now... :beer:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

do you think the fx500 will be fine off the track? Or with street tires at the track, as of now im not a big track junkie yet. This is my first car and daily driver.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes, it will hold fine on the street... held mine with Mickey Thompson drag radials and my friends Hoosiers on the street. It's not till we put the slicks that it didn't like it.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Yes, it will hold fine on the street... held mine with Mickey Thompson drag radials and my friends Hoosiers on the street. It's not till we put the slicks that it didn't like it.



Did it fail the same way as yours?

Looks like the way they attach the straps to the plate might be causing a stress riser. They tap/thread/bolt then braze a 12.9 cap screw instead of rivets. Could be the threads causing a stress point.


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

PjS860ct said:


> Never dyno'd this psi level (23psi)
> 
> I did dyno it back in July for a fundraiser and with 1 bar wastegate spring (boost controller off so ~14-15 psi) to get a baseline and it made 475whp 455wtq


Im not going to come close to that for a little while. Running a T3T4 to start. Would like to hear about that multiplate setup though,


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

JohnStamos said:


> Did it fail the same way as yours?
> 
> Looks like the way they attach the straps to the plate might be causing a stress riser. They tap/thread/bolt then braze a 12.9 cap screw instead of rivets. Could be the threads causing a stress point.


It didn't break like mine... it just slips every time he floors it lol... not even 1k miles on it...


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the fx400 6 puck sprung is the way to go.
It lasts longer then the fx 500 .
Clutch masters said the fx400 sprung can handle 500hp np
And because it's sprung its a lot easier on the trans.
It looks like I'm going this route on vr6t


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Ive been using an FX400 for 4 yrs now. Just replaced the disc a few weeks back. Great unit.

Some pics i took this past weekend.


















Im gonna stop bullsh*ttin' and upgrade to a full 3" turbo back. Other then a set of new seats, it will be the last thing i'll probably do to the car. Gonna start looking for my next project car. This time around im gonna build a track car. Already have a 24v w/ 6 speed.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

You guys are making me want to turbo my VR MK2 :beer:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

i have been pretty happy with my clutchnet six puck sprung hub...with a new oem sachs pressure plate...when i put it back together...holding 400 lb-ft really well...any body running the clutchnet with success? seems like clutchmaster is what alot of you guys are using...and are pretty happy with them...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> i have been pretty happy with my clutchnet six puck sprung hub...with a new oem sachs pressure plate...when i put it back together...holding 400 lb-ft really well...any body running the clutchnet with success? seems like clutchmaster is what alot of you guys are using...and are pretty happy with them...


Clutchnet on 3 separate cars and no complaints. Six puck works well however I would no longer use on a daily car due to the high wear I have seen when coupled with some flywheels. Perhaps on more durable flywheels this is a non-issue. Preference now for a daily is their full face organic disc. Use the six puck on everything else due to price and performance.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Clutchnet on 3 separate cars and no complaints. Six puck works well however I would no longer use on a daily car due to the high wear I have seen when coupled with some flywheels. Perhaps on more durable flywheels this is a non-issue. Preference now for a daily is their full face organic disc. Use the six puck on everything else due to price and performance.


A 6 puck will destroy an aluminum fw


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Out of curiosity, why are you guys using 6 pucks and not full face Kevlar? 

My engineering brain tells me that the reduced contact surface area would only increase the RATE at which the clutch engages......more like an on/off switch. I can't imagine why less contact area would increase holding capacity.

Has anybody seen more holding capacity out of a 6 puck in comparison with a quality full face? Or do you just run picked disks bc they look cool?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Clutch manufacturers do pucks over full-face to help cool the friction material.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I've def melted all the organic full face I've had in a car. I dig that. I wonder how the average 400 hp vrt driver would feel about how a Kevlar disk works.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Jckl said:


> A 6 puck will destroy an aluminum fw


So I can't use my autotech 7lb aluminum fw with a fx400 6 puck ?


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

root beer said:


> I've def melted all the organic full face I've had in a car. I dig that. I wonder how the average 400 hp vrt driver would feel about how a Kevlar disk works.



Great until the very first time its over powered. Then miserable. Kevlar doesn't bounce back once it's glazed. It's a one and done setup.



Surface area isnt in the equation when deciding on Tq capacity of a clutch. It IS if worrying about heat disapation, but not overall power holding capability. If you decrease the surface area, you in turn increase the Pressure per square inch exerted on the friction material, negating the loss of friction area. You do, however, greatly decrease the inertia of the disc, which is the HUGE draw of pucked discs over full face.

A full faced feramic/ceramic/sintered (like the Rev-Loc) holds up to a TON of heat, ( pad pucks do NOT run cooler then full face. You can not decrease mass to increase heat capacity, thats basic physics) engages "smooth", and holds a ton of power. It is, however, a tank of a disc compared to a 6/4/3 puck, and your syncros will hate you for running it. 

This is the same as swept area on brakes. Increasing the pad doesn't increase braking power, but does increase wear life.




I have: CM 6 puck unsprung, Spec sprung full face kevlar, and a full face unsprung organic Clutchnet (LOVE that they offer this) discs sitting at the shop. I'll try and post pics of them on the scale tomorrow.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I've heard the opposite theory about kevlar, that it does straighten itself out. I'd like to think the years long beating i've put on mine lends well to that theory as well. I drive the **** out of some street tires. :laugh:


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

root beer said:


> I've heard the opposite theory about kevlar, that it does straighten itself out. I'd like to think the years long beating i've put on mine lends well to that theory as well. I drive the **** out of some street tires. :laugh:


:laugh:

My current s.drives are half gone after 3k miles and only half pedal max with no burnouts in first or dropping clutch. :sly:




12V_VR said:


> So I can't use my autotech 7lb aluminum fw with a fx400 6 puck ?


Sure you can. If the contact area is aluminum it will show a lot of wear but a lot of lightweight fw's are steel or have steel contact surfaces.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Jckl said:


> A 6 puck will destroy an aluminum fw


...i prefer using an oem flywheel that was/has been resurfaced...not a fan of lw flywheels with boosted cars...just a preference i guess...how many of you guys just resurface or go lw flywheel?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

^^^I agree. Im planning on ditching my LWF. It doesn't give the boost a chance to build.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I've got a 6lb oem lightened fw.. I love it.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I am running a 10lb and have 0 complaints.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> ^^^I agree. Im planning on ditching my LWF. It doesn't give the boost a chance to build.


What do you mean by this ?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

less rotating mass (load) = later spool on turbo is my guess


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I doubt it would really make a difference. If anything it would be minimal 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Gerg said:


> less rotating mass (load) = later spool on turbo is my guess


Exactly!




Dimmu said:


> I doubt it would really make a difference. If anything it would be minimal


No true. And its enough to notice it.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I boost just fine with the 10lb and titanium retianers.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

No difference on mine from a stock boat anchor to the autotech steel flywheel.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Wifes toy. Just got to sort out a few things.









Sent via phone by thumb entry


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The wife is lucky.  Been trying to talk the wife into letting me build her a VRT but it ain't happening. If she can't fit the kids in it, she doesn't want it.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The wife is lucky.  Been trying to talk the wife into letting me build her a VRT but it ain't happening. If she can't fit the kids in it, she doesn't want it.


VR-T minivan :laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Jckl said:


> A 6 puck will destroy an aluminum fw


You are correct but even some steel flywheels don't escape the wrath of the 6-puck. I have had a steel lightweight flywheel that was chewed up pretty good by a 6-puck clutch. Included is a pic of a steel lightweight flywheel. Daily drive and with relatively low miles. Disc itself and pressure plate were fine.





root beer said:


> I've def melted all the organic full face I've had in a car. I dig that. I wonder how the average 400 hp vrt driver would feel about how a Kevlar disk works.


Running both full face organic and full face kevlar from the same company I can say that their organic disc does recover much better from overheating/glazing. That is actually one of the key reasons why organic is now my preference for daily.



JohnStamos said:


> Great until the very first time its over powered. Then miserable. Kevlar doesn't bounce back once it's glazed. It's a one and done setup.


Stamos is on-point.



Boost112 said:


> ...i prefer using an oem flywheel that was/has been resurfaced...not a fan of lw flywheels with boosted cars...just a preference i guess...how many of you guys just resurface or go lw flywheel?


Typically have been using lightweight for the past several years on multiple cars and don't find them to be an issue/poor performing when coupled with a turbo.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Jckl said:


> VR-T minivan :laugh:


She has something better. APR stage 1 Allroad  ....That will be getting overhauled this winter...









And the daily slash winter beater.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Little bit of fun before i store the car for the winter.


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Little bit of fun before i store the car for the winter.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/111197545


What software are you running? Car sounds awesome


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Lugtronic!

GT4088
4" DP, 3" exhaust
2 x bosch 044's inline 
630cc
Water meth
Cat 264's


Getting some 288's and building the head this winter.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Hopefully I'll get my car back on the road soon n do 1 last burnout for 2014. :thumbup: can't wait


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Whats "storing for the winter" mean...I don't speak Chinese.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Haha its the "pull it all apart and dump more money into it" season for us canadians


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh come on.... The winter car can be fun as well.. Mine is the daily all year.

On the other hand tuning standalone + cold ass weather = the suck at first.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Speaking of that - If I get the VEMS tuned in my rado in the dead of winter, will I need a complete retune for Summer driving or will the EGO correction be able to adjust the tables enough for the variance in temp?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Im curious what tires are everybody using for street with 375+ whp cars. No stancers need to reply 
I picked up some 215/40/17 star specs for next spring but i dont think it will be enough.

My current kuhmo LE sports in that size i spin in 4th just rolling into it


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

1broknrado said:


> will I need a complete retune for Summer driving or will the EGO correction be able to adjust the tables enough for the variance in temp?


Turbo or NA?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Im curious what tires are everybody using for street with 375+ whp cars.


If the car isn't a daily and you want straight line traction I will suggest Mickey Thompson Et streets. .. I've been using their 225/50/15 radials on my car for 3 years and I love it. You'll still spin but the tires will be grabbing as well if that makes sense lol... they make a 205/40/17 or 

r888, trofeo r, etc etc


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I should have stated it's my current daily driver. Gets blizzaks mounted on the SSRs for winter even. No need for another set of wheels. I have TT Brakes so 15s are out of the equation for me.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

R888's seem to be a favorite with the high hp Honda community. That 1/2 mile green integra that's been cleaning up at the high speed events has been using them to good effect.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Im using Yoko S Drives. Mainly for looks as there's no street tire that will give you better traction. I go thru a pair or 2 every year. Its the cost of boost so i don't mind. I wish they made a low pro drag radial


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Running 235/40/17 R888's here on my Corrado, I think they hook pretty damn good considering its not a drag radial. Had full traction in 3rd at 500whp. They're also nice just cruising around town with, I say give them a shot


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> Turbo or NA?


NA for now. Still piecing together my turbo kit.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I use 215 / 40-17 Federal RSR semi slicks. Half price from the R888s. Works great.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

```

```



1broknrado said:


> NA for now. Still piecing together
> 
> won't be a problem with the tune.


----------



## jared2010 (Sep 27, 2014)

Which is better aluminum or stainless exhuast? I want a full 3inch exhaust all the way out, I was thinking 3inch 6061 t6 8 ft is $150. That would be sweet but idk if its practical? Or T 304 stainless is $150 for 8ft either one works for me. What do you guys think would be best? I'm building a 350ish vrt.


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

jared2010 said:


> Which is better aluminum or stainless exhuast? I want a full 3inch exhaust all the way out, I was thinking 3inch 6061 t6 8 ft is $150. That would be sweet but idk if its practical? Or T 304 stainless is $150 for 8ft either one works for me. What do you guys think would be best? I'm building a 350ish vrt.


You could use aluminized steel, wont affect the flow, just the look/longevity of the exhaust depending on where u live and the weather it sees


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I use 215 / 40-17 Federal RSR semi slicks. Half price from the R888s. Works great.


x2....the federal rsr are a great tire for high tq applications...and the price is crazy for what you get...i have been running them for about two years...pretty happy...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

APCXxstovetopxX said:


> You could use aluminized steel, wont affect the flow, just the look/longevity of the exhaust depending on where u live and the weather it sees


I've been running the same aluminized for a decade on mine. Saw some winter driving in Arizona/Colorado/New Mexico. I imagine most don't demand a decade/70k miles but mine still works fine without any rot. I haven't driven in New England salt again yet but that might be happening soon.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> Saw some winter driving in Arizona/Colorado/New Mexico.


Shoutout NM. Desert weather isn't too bad on aluminized.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

My 3.5" aluminum exhaust is holding up fine but then again my car hasn't been a daily for a couple of years now ...  
Had my friend make it for me back in early 2012 to save weight...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

DieGTi said:


> I've been running the same aluminized for a decade on mine. .


Running aluminzed for 5 yrs on one of mine, 10 on another. Does not look too horrible. :thumbup:


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I built my own 3" exhaust out of stainless but I am in the land of salt and snow. Also if your looking at $150 for 8' of straight, you need to find a new source. I got 4' for $30 shipped.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Jckl said:


> I built my own 3" exhaust out of stainless but I am in the land of salt and snow. Also if your looking at $150 for 8' of straight, you need to find a new source. I got 4' for $30 shipped.


Where are you getting tubing at that price ?


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

12V_VR said:


> Where are you getting tubing at that price ?


I'd also like to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

12V_VR said:


> Where are you getting tubing at that price ?


You guys likely aren't comparing the same gauge and type of stainless. There is about a 2x price difference between 300-series and 400-series stainless. For reference, you can get 4 ft of 3" 409 on summit for $35-45, while a 5ft section of 3" 304 will $92...


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

16ga 304ss from a metal supply company in missouri. http://www.shapirosupply.com/

Looks like 4' is now $50 on the site but I didn't order off the site. I called in :thumbup:


----------



## jared2010 (Sep 27, 2014)

Jckl said:


> I built my own 3" exhaust out of stainless but I am in the land of salt and snow. Also if your looking at $150 for 8' of straight, you need to find a new source. I got 4' for $30 shipped.



I was looking at onlinemetals.com they are cheap and 8ft of quality stainless.

stainlesshttp://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=489&step=4&showunits=inches&id=19&top_cat=1


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Home made 3 inch dp and the mbs cat back here. I've got 650 into my exhaust setup.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

PjS860ct said:


> My 3.5" aluminum exhaust is holding up fine but then again my car hasn't been a daily for a couple of years now ...
> Had my friend make it for me back in early 2012 to save weight...


I barreeelllyy got my 3inch to fit between my rack.. How did you get a 3.5 In There?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

jared2010 said:


> I was looking at onlinemetals.com they are cheap and 8ft of quality stainless.
> 
> stainlesshttp://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=489&step=4&showunits=inches&id=19&top_cat=1


I source Aluminum from them :thumbup:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

cleaned the car bay up a little and made some sense of some wiring. not much though. im not one for tucked wiring/shaved bays on a car that actually gets daily driven/raced.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Im curious what tires are everybody using for street with 375+ whp cars. No stancers need to reply


Bridgestone gForce SportComp2

Also, I used a CM steel flywheel (~17lbs) on the latest build..... it's a good compromise. Aluminum was too light for my liking, on a VR at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Quick question. What is the afr supposed to be @ 10-12psi on the um tune? I average 12.3-12.8 which is good. My car has been off the road for a while and I've been addressing the issues I had. I wana crank the boost up some more. Do these tunes calculate incoming maf grams and tune afr accordingly? Or is it adjusted my speed/tps?


Basically the car is 90% good and I wana start pushing the limits of this tune before I go lugtronic 

Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Quick question. What is the afr supposed to be @ 10-12psi on the um tune? I average 12.3-12.8 which is good. My car has been off the road for a while and I've been addressing the issues I had. I wana crank the boost up some more. Do these tunes calculate incoming maf grams and tune afr accordingly? Or is it adjusted my speed/tps?
> 
> 
> Basically the car is 90% good and I wana start pushing the limits of this tune before I go lugtronic
> ...


Increase fuel pressure to richen AFR in boost. If AFR doesn't change when fuel pressure is increased, you might need to change the fuel filter or fuel pump.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

New pump filter and Bosch 044 inline. Relayed. Im seeing 65psi at wot


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

So what is the current in-tank (mk3) equivalent for an inline walbro 255? A Walbro gss340? The inline pump noise is driving me insane.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> Im curious what tires are everybody using for street with 375+ whp cars. No stancers need to reply
> I picked up some 215/40/17 star specs for next spring but i dont think it will be enough.
> 
> My current kuhmo LE sports in that size i spin in 4th just rolling into it


 I'm sure that you won't like to hear this, but above 375WHP with the torque the VR6 motor makes you'll keep wasting your money on all kind of tires until you realize only a good set of drag radials tires like a Mickey Thompson 225-50-15 will hook, especially running the tires with 17lbs of air pressure, some people say good things about the R888 but I never tried it, if you are up north the cold weather will make things even worst because the tires won't worm up to the right temperature.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Yeah I'm starting to lean toward a B5 vr6t swap or start over with an R32 to really combat the traction issue. I have until april as the blizzaks went on for winter duty. 

The Turbo i replaced in july from ATP just took a $hit too so i have some decisions to make.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

zwogti said:


> I'm sure that you won't like to hear this, but above 375WHP with the torque the VR6 motor makes you'll keep wasting your money on all kind of tires until you realize only a good set of drag radials tires like a Mickey Thompson 225-50-15 will hook, especially running the tires with 17lbs of air pressure, some people say good things about the R888 but I never tried it, if you are up north the cold weather will make things even worst because the tires won't worm up to the right temperature.


Have you tried the federal 595 or bridgestone re11's? I ran s.drives for last summer but wasted those pretty fast. A friend has the RE11's but we got the car finished a week before first snow fall so we didnt have time to get the motor broken in to the point we want before boost and now the snow tires are on and the streets have been too cold. I am thinking about getting either of the two tires I mentioned for next summer unless someone with experience has insight to lead me away from them. It would be nice to go past half pedal and actually hook


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, of course u guys are talking about drag, lol. I'm not into drag personally, but the Sportcomp2's probably wouldn't be ideal. Lapping / time attack - they performed great though (at over 550hp).

Everyone thinks of tires first but chassis / suspension plays a HUGE role with "hooking up" and actually staying with it. Boost management can only help as well, regardless of the platform (fwd/rwd/awd). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Jckl said:


> Have you tried the federal 595 or bridgestone re11's? I ran s.drives for last summer but wasted those pretty fast. A friend has the RE11's but we got the car finished a week before first snow fall so we didnt have time to get the motor broken in to the point we want before boost and now the snow tires are on and the streets have been too cold. I am thinking about getting either of the two tires I mentioned for next summer unless someone with experience has insight to lead me away from them. It would be nice to go past half pedal and actually hook


 If you're making 350WTQ on a front wheel drive VR6 turbo or over there won't be any tires other than MT drag radial that will hook, this is the bad news....
For your info I already ran a MT 275-40-17 on my mk3 vr6 turbo with 550WHP, I smoked them on the highway from 55MPH to about 130MPH, they did hook after 130MPH in 4th gear :laugh::laugh::laugh:
you won't have any traction in 1st, 2nd, 3rd with any other tire.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Few changes to one of the cars.

Precision 5831 replaced Holset H1C
SRI (home made) replaced stock intake manifold
440 Green tops replaced 380 White Giants
C2 440 Race file replaced UM 380 file
Obvious changes to IC piping to support changes
Added AC
Deleted secondary air (home made block off plate
Modified cooling system - SRI interferes with hardline to secondary radiator. Replaced with flexline, routed below alternator parallel to crackpipe.

On with the pics.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

for guys complaining about in line pump noise. I used these from summit, and the sound is practically gone. I run 2 bosch 044's, and barely hear them now.

www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-8800


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

turbo mike said:


> for guys complaining about in line pump noise. I used these from summit, and the sound is practically gone. I run 2 bosch 044's, and barely hear them now.
> 
> www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-8800



with or without surge tank?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

With


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I like the pump noise  it reassures me that they are working lol :thumbup:


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

I fabbed up a surge tank for my 044 and mounted the surge tank directly to the car and the noise is very low, almost as low as the oem unit. Surge tank with relatively big intake really helps to keep the noise down. :thumbup:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Makes sense actually. The vibration travels through the chassis more than the sound would. Vibration damper mounts with a little DEI sound barrier would probably do really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Few changes to one of the cars.
> 
> Precision 5831 replaced Holset H1C
> SRI (home made) replaced stock intake manifold
> ...



out of curiosity...which crack pipe are you running?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

PjS860ct said:


> I like the pump noise  it reassures me that they are working lol :thumbup:


Same reason I like mine


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Dimmu said:


> Same reason I like mine


It's my killa bee's in the trunk  ... twin o44s with an Aftermarket Industries 3L surge tank...


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

I cut the centers out of rubber pipe caps from the hardware store and fit one at each end of my inline 044. Then I placed it into the center of a 4" aluminum tube cut to the same length as the pump body, and filled the void with FX two-part silicone. I used a coffee can lid with a hole in the middle to seal the bottom of the tube and support the pump vertically in the center for the pour. I placed the whole thing vertically on a jar while it dried. Then I attached it underneath the car, metal sleeve and all, with an isolator clamp mount and a 4" stainless clamp. Then I used some rubber hose to sleeve the output fuel line for a couple of feet, because a lot of noise escapes just from that output line, believe it or not. I can still hear it, but now it's only just slightly louder than the 255 that it replaced.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

New addition to my vr6t setup.

Hopefully this will compliment well the new TT288's and my current GT4088. More flow in the higher rpm's.










-wiseco 9:1 83mm
-IE rods
-p&p head, polished crank
-farrea valves
-HD springs
-titanium retainers


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Haven't posted Papa Smurf in a while.....


The new blue filter didn't stay blue long. Turned pale-ish blue/white


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I always wanted to ask.. What's the deal with the spotty front bumper?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 203 (Jul 28, 2011)

Never post but this thread has helped me and peaks my intrests heres a pic of my 92 corrado slc VRT 

















Specs:
2.8l obd2 vr
Precision 6076 .63a/r .83 hotside
Tial 38mm WG w/open dump
Atp manifold w/thermal powdercoat
Schimmel SRI an fuel rail
42# injectors 
UM 42lb software
4 inch maf
C2 9:1 headspacer w/mk4 metal HG
Rebuilt head w/ HD springs LW lifters and Autotech 262 cams
Forge 004 bov
Aem AFR gauge
Aem Tru boost gauge/controller
2.5in intercooler piping an vibrant intercooler
A/c delete
Wahlboro 255 inline pump
Slim fans with custom harness
All new gaskets,seals,chains,guides
Arp headstuds an rod bolts
2.5 in dp to 3 in straight pipe exhaust
Bfi stage 1 poly mounts
Drivetrain:
Stock flywheel
Clutchnet sprung 6puck
Quaife lsd
Rebuilt stock trans with new bearings an synchros
Stock axles
Suspension:
Koni fully adj coils
Hd stut mounts up front an poly strut kohnts in the rear
R32 control arm bushings
Neuspeed upper strut bar
Neuspeed front lower sway bar 
Prolly missing some things,also did a semi shaved bay an semi wire tuck while it was getting ready for a respray. Usually run 20lbs of boost. Havnt dyno'd it yet. Didnt get the chance after my accident with another car but nxt spring ill be hitting the dyno


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Good lookin Corrado homie.








Fellow slc driver here


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Dimmu said:


> I always wanted to ask.. What's the deal with the spotty front bumper?


For the animals i hit. The last thing they'll see is clouds 

j/p, i ran outta paint after respraying the enginebay. I have another bumper thats waiting till i get it painted when the car gets done. Still have alot on the list before that happens.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

Just out of curiosity how many people are running big power with a standard cylinder head but with cams? I'm thinking about building a big valve head but if there isn't a whole lot to gain then I'm not going to bother. Thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

There is most likely gains but may not be enough to warrant the expense. There may be better ways to spend the money.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Do the lifter bores need extra clearance for TT288's? Or do they fit without boring them out?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Nope. Fits fine


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> There is most likely gains but may not be enough to warrant the expense. There may be better ways to spend the money.


I don't mind spending the money if it's worthwhile but if I can achieve 4-500hp with just a refreshed head with ti retainers, hd springs and some cams then I'm happy. Got a hx52, forged bottom end, 830cc injectors etc so think it's doable 

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Big valve head is not needed for your HP goals


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

moorin said:


> I don't mind spending the money if it's worthwhile but if I can achieve 4-500hp with just a refreshed head with ti retainers, hd springs and some cams then I'm happy. Got a hx52, forged bottom end, 830cc injectors etc so think it's doable
> 
> Merry Xmas everyone


Would probably see some good gains from gasket matching and porting the head , just cost your time and some dollars for the materials if done yourself , def cheaper then having a machine shop do larger valves


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

If you use supertech valves the big valve head doesnt cost that much.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> Big valve head is not needed for your HP goals


TROOF! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Larger than stock valves are a borderline waste on stock bore motors, and going too large is detrimental. The stock head/bore already has trouble with valve shrouding, no reason to make it worse, and the (lack of) combustion chamber design leads to no easy fix.

"Gasket matching" the head is also a horrible idea. There is a huge difference between port matching, and gasket matching. Taking the port entrance/exit to gasket size will do nothing but disrupt flow and lower velocity dramatically.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

JohnStamos said:


> Larger than stock valves are a borderline waste on stock bore motors, and going too large is detrimental. The stock head/bore already has trouble with valve shrouding, no reason to make it worse, and the (lack of) combustion chamber design leads to no easy fix.
> 
> "Gasket matching" the head is also a horrible idea. There is a huge difference between port matching, and gasket matching. Taking the port entrance/exit to gasket size will do nothing but disrupt flow and lower velocity dramatically.


What are your thoughts/opinions on a BVH with a 83.5mm 3L


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone here running a s366 Borg Warner?

Thinking about replacing my GT4088 with a s366


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Great turbo for the money! ^^^


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I've always wanted a stock size intake valve and a +1 or 2 exhaust valve. Too much money though.

Borg Warner makes a good turbo.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

The 366 is what I'm planning on switching to.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I have the s366, but haven't received my head back yet from the builder. Doing +3 intakes and +2 exhaust and a port job. Hoping to get a few more ponies out of it. Lugtronic on the way.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Should be a sweet setup. Im running the same but with stock size valves & 288's. 

S366 w/ billet compressor is next on the menu.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

203 said:


> Never post but this thread has helped me and peaks my intrests heres a pic of my 92 corrado slc VRT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build man! How does your engine mounts hold up? Bfi stge 1? I bought derlin stage 3.... i feel they maybe over kill. 

P.s my build is very very similar to yours, running a holset hx 35. I dont have it running yet.


----------



## 203 (Jul 28, 2011)

@wolfens thanks man. The mounts are holding up good. I dont really notice much of a vibration driving or idleing. They keep the engine/trans planted pretty well during driving and doing pulls. I daily the car during the spring/summer and cant say anything bad about the bfi mounts from last season when i upgraded


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

203 said:


> @wolfens thanks man. The mounts are holding up good. I dont really notice much of a vibration driving or idleing. They keep the engine/trans planted pretty well during driving and doing pulls. I daily the car during the spring/summer and cant say anything bad about the bfi mounts from last season when i upgraded


Thats awesome man! Does anyone else have stage 3 derlin engine mount experience? I heard they are brutal for daily driving... which i plan to do for the summer.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

i run bfi stg .5 I can feel some vibration during the cold winter months but cant really tell during summer..


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Also running the delrin engine and transmission mounts daily driven. I have had nobody complain about vibration riding in my car. If you're a true car enthusiast you will love them. Went to h20 about 9 hours both ways very comfortably.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

12V_VR said:


> Also running the delrin engine and transmission mounts daily driven. I have had nobody complain about vibration riding in my car. If you're a true car enthusiast you will love them. Went to h20 about 9 hours both ways very comfortably.


Wow 9 hours? Thats nuts man! And thanks for the advice... im excited to see how it feels.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I daily BFI delrin mounts and definitely wouldn't classify them as "brutal" for daily driving, not at all. daily-ing around doing shifts at ~3k RPM etc is very comfortable.

But - stay over 6k RPM and you'll get free back rubs .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

wolfens_golf said:


> Wow 9 hours? Thats nuts man! And thanks for the advice... im excited to see how it feels.


yup 9 hours straight, it was the VRT's first road trip and it did very well 30+ mpg with some vacuum leaks and leaking exhaust manifold. 




24vGTiVR6 said:


> I daily BFI delrin mounts and definitely wouldn't classify them as "brutal" for daily driving, not at all. daily-ing around doing shifts at ~3k RPM etc is very comfortable.
> 
> But - stay over 6k RPM and you'll get free back rubs .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


truth


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope also to cruise down my vrt for this years 2015 h20. 30 mpgs is pretty damm good.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

omg lol I get less than half that mileage. that's amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Would it be possible for someone to post some detailed pictures of the way their fuel lines are routed to a remote FPR (on shock tower)


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

What's the most power made on a 42# tune? I've got some dyno time coming up and I'm gonna max this thing out.. What will I expect?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Safely the 42# tune supports about 400whp, there's a video of the 42# tune pushed to 500whp.
http://youtu.be/p3zGAMTwyHo


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

I made 431hp 456tq on 42# c2 set up on 20#s boost
This year im hoping for 25#s boost on 42# software shooting for closer to 500hp


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

super73vw said:


> I made 431hp 456tq on 42# c2 set up on 20#s boost
> This year im hoping for 25#s boost on 42# software shooting for closer to 500hp


Can we get some info on your setup, I'm looking forward to maxing out my 42# software this year. Currently running 17# with a estimated 350whp


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

@ 12 psi I made 330. I have traction issues as is.
https://vimeo.com/117239100


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jared2010 (Sep 27, 2014)

*vrt!*

Is my idle at 950 to 1,000 OK? I have um 42 every delete, green giants42lb, gt35/69ar running 8lbs 268cams, sri. 2.5 piping fmic.Sometimes the idle jumps to 1,500 and slowly works it's way down after warmed up sometimes I can blip the throttle and its goes down much faster. My vac sits between 15 and 20 mostly 15 at 950. My fuel pressure also shows to be around 53 at idle which seems to much from what I've read. I'm running the stock 4bar non adjustable fpr oh! And my car is a mk4 obd2 I have not had any issues other than these.. The thing is a blast to drive at 8psi can't wait for more!!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bigger wastegate spring is on the way. Got the 6 and 14.5 psi spring combo. 23psi sounds fun.











Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Why not throw a boost controller on? I despise wrestling my wastegate cap over the springs.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I've got a mbc on there now. I figured I'd get the spring and play around with it for a little bit til I get a electric controller when I go lug.

I can have both springs to make 23psi or remove the smaller and have 14.5 then get the boost controller to do the rest. I really like the idea of boost by gear.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I daily BFI delrin mounts and definitely wouldn't classify them as "brutal" for daily driving, not at all. daily-ing around doing shifts at ~3k RPM etc is very comfortable.
> 
> But - stay over 6k RPM and you'll get free back rubs .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also running the delrin White BFI mounts here and I LOVE them. They are not harsh at all. I had really stiff mounts on my g60, which was brutal, but the vr6 seems to weigh enough to calm them down. Makes me actually feel the motor while driving with no "excessive" vibrations. WOT is a diff story  :thumbup:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

That's great to hear! ^ i was worried the moun6s would have been to much vibration


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

1broknrado said:


> Also running the delrin White BFI mounts here and I LOVE them. They are not harsh at all. I had really stiff mounts on my g60, which was brutal, but the vr6 seems to weigh enough to calm them down. Makes me actually feel the motor while driving with no "excessive" vibrations. WOT is a diff story  :thumbup:


It's not because of the extra weight but because of the extra cylinders and different pulse pattern. 4 cylinder engines naturally have more vibrations than 6 cylinder engines.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

I run DLI Teknik Mounts. Soooo much better than the VF units :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Those look cool.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Finally got my newest addition to the setup. 

TT288's, ARP mains and schimmel wires.
Lets see how fun a Gt4088 and 288's are on the street , Lol.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Not fun at all.. That's why I sold mine


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Finally got my newest addition to the setup.
> 
> TT288's, ARP mains and schimmel wires.
> Lets see how fun a Gt4088 and 288's are on the street , Lol.


 It looks like you'll have a lot of fun spooling that turbo to full boost on the street...
Hello leg, unless you have a T3 .69 hot side or smaller :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Only drag cars should run big hotsides and 288s


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I run 288's and 6766 1.32 divided hotside on the street. I absolutely love it, I still think it spools too fast...but then again my setup is pretty efficient so that probably helps alot.
Just watch out for piston to valve clearance with those cams, I had to get my je's machined 40thou.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats good to hear. Not the piston/valve clearance part though lol.

Ill have to check that once the cams are in. Im hoping i wont have to machine the pistons.


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Ive purchased some 262 cams for my 12v vr6, paired with a holset hx35 t3, ive heard 262 cams are a good pair for turbo applications


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple of my stock pistons have met the valves ever so slightly with the 288's. they have decent clearance, but high revs when the mechanical timing starts to change slightly it has happened.

I didn't care for the power band with my 6266 and 288's. It had zero power until around 4k rpm. Car would fall on its face on the 1-2 shift, and it killed fuel mileage.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

On the other hand, don't be scared to machine pistons. People have been doing it for decades. Watch your weights so pistons match and thickness of material where machined and you should be fine.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

wolfens_golf said:


> Ive purchased some 262 cams for my 12v vr6, paired with a holset hx35 t3, ive heard 262 cams are a good pair for turbo applications


...i have 262 on my vrt and i love the midrange...especially with the t4 .96...combo works really well on the street...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

12V_VR said:


> It's not because of the extra weight but because of the extra cylinders and different pulse pattern. 4 cylinder engines naturally have more vibrations than 6 cylinder engines.


Extra cylinders = extra weight :laugh:

I could see the pulse pattern also having a huge affect on vibration. Didn't think of that before though. :thumbup:


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Boost112 said:


> ...i have 262 on my vrt and i love the midrange...especially with the t4 .96...combo works really well on the street...


Nice ! Im pumped


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

marat_g60 said:


> I run 288's and 6766 1.32 divided hotside on the street. I absolutely love it, I still think it spools too fast...but then again my setup is pretty efficient so that probably helps alot.
> Just watch out for piston to valve clearance with those cams, I had to get my je's machined 40thou.


 I think full boost around 6000 RPM or later is a little too high for the street, judging by my set up with a 6766 T4 .81 and a set of 268's around 35PSI, full boost is around 5300 RPM, I'm positive that you with a 1.32 divided and a set of 288's full boost will be around 6000 RPM or higher.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Yikes.... I rev out to 7500. That's not much rpm left. Time for a smaller turbo. Imo


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Just run a small ~25 shot of nitrous, should wake it right up.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I ran 262 cams, .96 T4 on a 67mm with p-trim wheel (T04Z) and it was a dog. No Max boost until 5500rpm. Ran like assssssss even with dual ball bearing. Swapped to a .69ar T4 and much better.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

DieGTi said:


> I ran 262 cams, .96 T4 on a 67mm with p-trim wheel (T04Z) and it was a dog. No Max boost until 5500rpm. Ran like assssssss even with dual ball bearing. Swapped to a .69ar T4 and much better.


thats crazy...i see full boost before 4500rpm...high an low being 15psi and 20psi...and thats with a t4 .96 journal bearing and an atp manifold...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I ran the .96 ar T4 housing for years with a smaller compressor housing but still the p-trim wheel (T04B H-3) and it was great... built boost perfectly. The larger compressor ar makes that big of a difference.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I could probably stand to use something a little bigger...

262's with a gtx3582r (.82Tial housing) and boost 20psi at half pedal by 3600rpm


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Old Setup










*Precision 6262 .82 a/r T3 hot side 
ATP turbo manifold
Tial 38 mm WG with 1.0 bar (~15 psi spring)
ARP Head and Main studs
Eagle Rods
DRC 260 MK4 Cams
C2 Short Runner Intake
C2 9 to 1 head spacer
MSD Coilpack conversion
Neuspeed 8mm wires
3” v band down pipe
3” 42 DD exhaust system with 4” tip
30 x 8 x 3 front mount intercooler
2.5” boost pipes 
1.5” Eurojet “kuegal” diverter valve
Custom 3” Turbo Inlet Pipe with 1.5” recirculation line
AEM water meth kit
C2 stage 3 flash with 630cc injectors and 4” MAF 
Bosch 044 with Integrated Engineering Surge Tank
Apexi AVCR Boost controller
South Bend Clutch stage 4 ofe/ss clutch
02J with Peloquin LSD
*
New Set-up includes all of the above with the following changes….










And this:










4 motion swap consisting of:

*Audi TT Roadster Floor pan
Audi TT Haldex and rear suspension
Mk4 .:R32 Gas tank
Mk4 .:R32 Drive Shaft
Mk4 .:R32 Transmission (with shift fork upgrade)
Mk4 .:R32 Front spindles/ control arms/ sway bar
ST Coil overs for a MK4 .:R32
South Bend Clutch Stage 3 endurance clutch and flywheel
Upgraded fuel lines to AN6 with Integrated Engineering Fuel Rail
Custom made 3” Turbo back exhaust *

Details of the floor pan swap can be found here…

http://www.customobsessions.com/2014/11/25/gregs-mk4-awd-convesion/


Few pics of the assembly process:










































































Car runs and drives, can’t wait for spring !!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Quaife/Peloquin LSD diffs and a twin disc clutch


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

@gdt that looks like a monster setup. 

Wastegate spring showed up.. Highway pull videos coming soon.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Finally got my newest addition to the setup.
> 
> TT288's, ARP mains and schimmel wires.
> Lets see how fun a Gt4088 and 288's are on the street , Lol.



I'm running TT288's with my T3T4 setup. Car should run for the 1st time in a year next month so i'll report back with how it is. Curious if anyone else has ran a similar setup on a smaller turbo as well.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

96MK3VR said:


> I'm running TT288's with my T3T4 setup. Car should run for the 1st time in a year next month so i'll report back with how it is. Curious if anyone else has ran a similar setup on a smaller turbo as well.


Right on,
Any clearance issues with valve/pistons?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

zwogti said:


> I think full boost around 6000 RPM or later is a little too high for the street, judging by my set up with a 6766 T4 .81 and a set of 268's around 35PSI, full boost is around 5300 RPM, I'm positive that you with a 1.32 divided and a set of 288's full boost will be around 6000 RPM or higher.


Actually I hit full boost around 5000rpm (30psi) 
On pump gas I run 20psi around 4000-4500 it hits hard. Makes 5psi at 2500rpm with ease.
ferrea 1mm+ valves
Ferrea valve springs and retainers
Highly worked head
C2 intake with bigger elbow, ported runners
80mm tb
Afi twin scroll
6766 1.32 divided
4" downpipe/exhaust. No mufflers
Id1000 
Weldon fuel system
Pauter rods with arp625 bolts
83mm je pistons with tool steel pins
Running lugtronics management

I know some of the stuff doesnt add power, but lots of it does. So I really have no lag issues, spools faster than all my previous setups with smaller hotsides. I can see a more moderate setup spooling later though.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

marat_g60 said:


> Actually I hit full boost around 5000rpm (30psi)
> On pump gas I run 20psi around 4000-4500 it hits hard. Makes 5psi at 2500rpm with ease.
> ferrea 1mm+ valves
> Ferrea valve springs and retainers
> ...


Really cool setup. Good to hear it breaths better than the average 12V.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

marat_g60 said:


> Actually I hit full boost around 5000rpm (30psi)
> On pump gas I run 20psi around 4000-4500 it hits hard. Makes 5psi at 2500rpm with ease.
> ferrea 1mm+ valves
> Ferrea valve springs and retainers
> ...


 I think I may be making a mistake with my statement thinking you are using a T4 back housing on the 6766 turbo, but if you're getting 5PSI of boost around 2500 RPM you got to have a small T3 back hose on the 6766 turbo on a VR6 motor, if this is the case, I think it will eliminate the purpose of having the 288* cams to rev it above 7000 RPM where the 288* will be working on it's RPM range with the bigger valves, but than you're on a T3 back house with a 800WHP compressor wheel and cams..... if you are making like 
550WHP or less I think your 67 Turbo compressor and 288* cams are a little too big for you, if you're over 550WHP than your T3 back house is a little small for you.... something is not adding up, would you care to share you Dyno sheet so we can see your boost line across the graphic?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Its a t4 housing. Made over 750whp at roughly 28psi. Im either getting some valve float or wheel spin past 7500rpm and wasnt able to rev it out to its potential. Going back to the dyno maybe this week to eliminate wheel spin, if problem still occurs I may have to shim the valve springs. Ill attach a few sheets for you.

Pump gas 20psi vs Race gas 27-29psi
Judging by the pump gas pulls it needs to rev higher. But there was no point in revving it when it was doing weird things up top on race gas. So now Im chasing this problem so I can retune on higher boost


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

marat_g60 said:


> Its a t4 housing. Made over 750whp at roughly 28psi. Im either getting some valve float or wheel spin past 7500rpm and wasnt able to rev it out to its potential. Going back to the dyno maybe this week to eliminate wheel spin, if problem still occurs I may have to shim the valve springs. Ill attach a few sheets for you.
> 
> Pump gas 20psi vs Race gas 27-29psi
> Judging by the pump gas pulls it needs to rev higher. But there was no point in revving it when it was doing weird things up top on race gas. So now Im chasing this problem so I can retune on higher boost


^^^^ It looks like your big valve/full ported head is doing a good job compared to my stock port/stock valve head with a set of 268* cams, also your weather in Canada helped a lot compared to my 90*F Florida heat soak weather Dyno  show us some boost line across the Dyno graphic next time so we can have a better idea, by your pick torque line I'll guess 30PSI around 5700 RPM, I'm also prepping my car for the next Dyno soon, here is my old Dyno from almost a year ago with stock head ports, stock valves, 268* cams, and a much smaller T4 .81 back housing.... let see how much power I'll make with the new motor


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

We didnt log boost on the dyno, just in the ecu. It spiked to 29-30 in the mid range and taperes down to 27 top end.
It was a cold day as well, which is good and bad at the same time. If its wheelspin im seeing up there then the cold isnt helping at all. When we raised the boost it lost power, possibly because it spun harder?
What valve springs are you running and did you have to shim them? This thing needs to rev to 8500 and it will make more power, but gotta find out whats holding it back.
Nice numbers btw 😎


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

What valvesprings are you running Marat?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Everything in the head is Ferreas. Did Tumtum have any issues with his? Pretty sure he has Ferreas as well right?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Yea, Timmy has all Ferrea. He has a few Autotech shims under his springs-- def needs them to combat float. Have your machinist measure coil bind with your springs and shim them as much as he can with your valve lift.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Interesting, there is not much room for shimming. The 288's have 11.5mm of lift and the springs can take up to 13mm. Leaving .5mm for safety that leaves 1mm of room if the factory seats in the head are all consistent. Would 1mm really help that much?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

marat_g60 said:


> Would 1mm really help that much?


Definitely! I would have your machine shop measure everything so you can shim as much as possible-- tolerances are gonna vary and it's the best way to do it.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Ferrea, at 13mm lift they already account 1mm of clearance, which means we can shim 1.5mm from the get go! He said at these levels its most definitely valve flutter. 1.5mm of shims will bring up the spring pressure from 95lbs to 110 which should help alot.
But yea Id rather get them all measured incase tolerances vary a little.
Off comes the head I guess☺


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

You should be able to do that with the head in place by compressing air into the cylinder. Yeah?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes but thats only if the tolerances are the same for each one. My engine builder says the factory tolerances are very consistent and I could just drop the shims in there without pulling the head. But what if there is some inconsistency and I shim too much or too little?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

marat_g60 said:


> We didnt log boost on the dyno, just in the ecu. It spiked to 29-30 in the mid range and taperes down to 27 top end.
> It was a cold day as well, which is good and bad at the same time. If its wheelspin im seeing up there then the cold isnt helping at all. When we raised the boost it lost power, possibly because it spun harder?
> What valve springs are you running and did you have to shim them? This thing needs to rev to 8500 and it will make more power, but gotta find out whats holding it back.
> Nice numbers btw &#55357;&#56846;


 In my 12V VR6 motor I had Autotech valve springs, in my new 24V VR6 motor I have Ferrea valve springs and Titanium Retainers.


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Right on,
> Any clearance issues with valve/pistons?


I am not worried about clearance. I am running a 9-1 spacer so that will cover any extra needed space.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I had clearance issues with 9:1 pistons at high rpms, so dont be surprised if you drop some valves.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Finally decided to post my VRT set-up. It's still in progress. The car is Lada 2105(Riva), BMW 3.0TD gearbox and Volvo 940TD rear axle. The VRT looks nice mounted longitudinally  :


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ha a lada riva? That's gonna fly! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

marat_g60 said:


> I had clearance issues with 9:1 pistons at high rpms, so dont be surprised if you drop some valves.


My head is built with Schrick springs and supertech retainers. Mk4 lifters as well. The spacer thickness with the stronger springs should be enough insurance hopefully. Im going to be on a C2 chip tune for now until i can go lugtronic hopefully next year so 7200 is my rev limit for now.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I understand its built, but even on tt's website it says check clearance. Mine were slightly touching at high rpm and tweaked all the exhaust valves, got lucky I caught it in time


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Marat, how high were you revving it when the valves were slightly touching?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Always over 7500, cant say at what rpm it started touching though. But with JE 9:1 pistons in my experience they do touch.
I've got all the bits now to shim the springs with the head still in the car. If all goes good I think this thing should rev to 8500 judging by the way it behaves at lower boost levels, we'll see what happens soon I guess :laugh: Gonna need some sqs gears for the poor 02M too :facepalm:


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

You guys got me a little nervous about reving my motor that high. I Checked my valve clearance with some clay on assembly, seemed to be good to me. However my cams are advanced a couple degrees. 

what was your cam timing when you had clearance issues? Vr cams rarely line up perfect. Maybe your cam timing was slightly retarded? 
I will be adding the SP timing sprockets soon to get the timing dead on. 

I am running solid 288's and je 9:1 pistons. Ill be doing some tuning in a week or so. Looks like the 288's want to rev past 8k from what I have seen so far with my limited dyno time.


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

MK123GTi said:


> You guys got me a little nervous about reving my motor that high. I Checked my valve clearance with some clay on assembly, seemed to be good to me. However my cams are advanced a couple degrees.
> 
> what was your cam timing when you had clearance issues? Vr cams rarely line up perfect. Maybe your cam timing was slightly retarded?
> I will be adding the SP timing sprockets soon to get the timing dead on.
> ...


TT makes 298's:laugh:


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I only had problems with the cams not lining up perfectly when I used to run a headspacer.
Now with new timing chains and 9:1 pistons ( actually 8:1 after machining) they are pretty dead on. Also iirc it was just the exhaust valves that made contact, but we machined for the intake valves to be on the safe side. Since you're running solid lifters you might get away with. Are you running ferrea springs?

I wanted the 296's but am afraid to rev to 9000rpm, maybe one day I'll grow a pair and do it lol


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

MK123GTi said:


> I am running solid 288's and je 9:1 pistons. Ill be doing some tuning in a week or so. Looks like the 288's want to rev past 8k from what I have seen so far with my limited dyno time.


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I was able to get the valve springs out without compressed air in the cylinders 
Had quite a bit of room for shims, ended up with 2mm shims under all springs and still have over 1.5mm before coilbind.
All lifters are brand new, found one that wouldnt stay pumped up, wonder how well this cylinder was working? Maybe it was related to the problems I was having.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Large 3.3L big turbo setup on my R32


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My 3.3 BT Setup on my TT..

Steve


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

marat_g60 said:


> I was able to get the valve springs out without compressed air in the cylinders
> Had quite a bit of room for shims, ended up with 2mm shims under all springs and still have over 1.5mm before coilbind.
> All lifters are brand new, found one that wouldnt stay pumped up, wonder how well this cylinder was working? Maybe it was related to the problems I was having.


I have ferrea springs as well. 

So you shimmed the springs up 2mm to give a higher load on the springs to help with valve float. Got me thinking. Could that extra 2mm be used for a higher lift cam? My setup was designed around a 7k rpm redline with a 2300 rpm powerband. I think a 268, or 276 cam would be better suited for my car. 

I could get some custom ground 268's with a .533 lift. According to my flow bench results from the porters the head flows better with a higher lift cam. 

Anyone know how far the lift on the 12v vr can be pushed before the retainers hit the valve seals???


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

I think you can go with high lift cams if you dont intend to rev past 7k. But high lift cams like to rev so im not sure if it'll be up to you how high you want to rev it. Also if you run higher lift cams you have less room to shim the springs if any at all. If you don't want to rev past 7k 268 might be perfect but I'm not sure about the .533 lift though


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

MK123GTi said:


> I could get some custom ground 268's with a .533 lift. According to my flow bench results from the porters the head flows better with a higher lift cam.
> 
> Anyone know how far the lift on the 12v vr can be pushed before the retainers hit the valve seals???


You have to be careful about the retainers hitting the seals with the 288 cams-- some aftermarket valve-guides have a lip that sticks-up a bit more than the factory. 

The bigger issue with higher lift is coil bind. When you are in the 0.466" lift range the inner valve-springs will coil bind with the factory head configuration. The inner seat in the head has to machined down for clearance. Then you also have to be careful with spring rates.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

New turbo manifold setup!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

nice manifold, what size turbo?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Looks like a holset to me


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Holset HX52


----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

VWallin said:


> Holset HX52





VWallin said:


> New turbo manifold setup!


Mother of god!


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Question for all the VRT guys running 13" drag wheels & slicks up front... What size brake calipers & rotors are you running? 

I have a mk2 VRT & would like to run 13x8 welds up front with a pair of 22x8 MT's. I doubt they'll clear my g60 calipers & 280mm rotors tho? Any suggestions?


----------



## 96MK3VR (Apr 28, 2013)

Nearing the home stretch on the first phase of my project. Got the car started for the first time in almost a year. Just need to bleed the clutch and take care of a misfire. Fabrication was done by Hardlines by Swoopes for the most of what you see. Rad support, rebar, piping and of course the hardline plumbing for BOV, oil feed, wastegate, oil return. The SRI is a modified M20 manifold. Hope to take it for a spin this weekend and start breaking in all the new parts.


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

96MK3VR said:


> and of course the hardline plumbing for BOV


Nice job. Especially I liked hardline piping for vacuum. What pipes have you used ?


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

BlackSwan said:


> Question for all the VRT guys running 13" drag wheels & slicks up front... What size brake calipers & rotors are you running?
> 
> I have a mk2 VRT & would like to run 13x8 welds up front with a pair of 22x8 MT's. I doubt they'll clear my g60 calipers & 280mm rotors tho? Any suggestions?


10.1" stuff seems to be the norm...

so mk3 2.0/tdi , passat 16v , mk2 16v


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Thx! 👍


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

gdt said:


> 10.1" stuff seems to be the norm...
> 
> so mk3 2.0/tdi , passat 16v , mk2 16v


Yup-- factory 10.1" stuff will fit in the common 13" drag wheels.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone here running a drag spool diff on the street (like the AP Tuning spool) instead of an LSD?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

So I pulled my tip off of my vrt and noticed my turbo had a bit too much play. I've been looking at the turbonetics t66 or a borgwarner... I wana keep it close to my 35r which is .84 hotside. Anyone running these turbos? I really dont wana switch up my intake or anything. Looking for a 4 inch inlet. I had a few leads me on a holset. But that went south.. I need one with the quickness.

Any suggestions?? 

Edit.. On UM 42# now planning on lugtronic in the summer. Shooting for over 550hp


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Get the bullseye s366 ...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> So I pulled my tip off of my vrt and noticed my turbo had a bit too much play. I've been looking at the turbonetics t66 or a borgwarner... I wana keep it close to my 35r which is .84 hotside. Anyone running these turbos? I really dont wana switch up my intake or anything. Looking for a 4 inch inlet. I had a few leads me on a holset. But that went south.. I need one with the quickness.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> ...


I'm looking into a GTX3786 or HTA3786 which is a direct drop in with no additional fab required.
Steve


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

PjS860ct said:


> Get the bullseye s366 ...


Rated at 500 to 830 HP

Compressor flow is rated at over 82lb/min

This is the largest of the S300SX3 midframe turbochargers from BorgWarner Airwerks line.

Wheel Dimensions:

Compressor: 66 mm inducer / 91.4mm exducer, with exclusive Extended Tip Technology.

Turbine: 73 mm exducer. Cast in Inconel 713 for high-temperature operation.

Housings:

Compressor: Large 4.00" ported anti-surge air inlet / 3.00" charge pipe outlet

Turbine: .88 A/R Open Scroll, with 'T4', and 4.21" v-band discharge.










Sounds like a decent turbo. Might try it out. It's stupid cheap too. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

BlackSwan said:


> Anyone here running a drag spool diff on the street (like the AP Tuning spool) instead of an LSD?


You will hate life if you try driving a fwd car on the street with a spool. It's a big enough p.i.a. in a race car-- in a street car you will immediately want to go home, pull the trans and install a lsd.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

^Thx for the honest feedback. I'm just gonna hold out for an LSD!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ordered the Borg s366..


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

:thumbup: sorry couldn't elaborate this morning on the s366 

Great turbo, has lots of upside and for the money you can't go wrong with it. 
Tim Mullen used to run low 10s on it years ago with his stock block setup... I don't remember if he hit 9s with it...


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> Ordered the Borg s366..


I ran one on my old car. Nice turbo. S366 and 288s was fun above 4500rpm.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

.therealvrt said:


> I ran one on my old car. Nice turbo. S366 and 288s was fun above 4500rpm.


Cool. I'll never run 288s with a big turbo again.. Lol


Did you cut the marmon flange off or get the adaptor ? And which restrictor did you use? 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

PjS860ct said:


> :thumbup: sorry couldn't elaborate this morning on the s366
> 
> Great turbo, has lots of upside and for the money you can't go wrong with it.
> Tim Mullen used to run low 10s on it years ago with his stock block setup... I don't remember if he hit 9s with it...


It's all good.. Thanks for the input. That's crazy. If he made a 9 sec pass on this that must mean it's a solid turbo.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> You will hate life if you try driving a fwd car on the street with a spool. It's a big enough p.i.a. in a race car-- in a street car you will immediately want to go home, pull the trans and install a lsd.


 Not to mention the horror that FWD spools bring when you snap an axle. On the street at that...


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's a pick of my setup.

Garrett Gt4094r
JDL manifold
Tial 46mm WG
Fully built motor, JE pistons, IE rods, WPC treated side skirts, crank, Schrick 268/272 cams, complete new valve train with Titanium springs, valve guides (everything has been done from top to bottom)
AWIC 1200hp capable
Water / meth with pre-turbo, post TB and direct port injection nozzles 
Dry sump oil setup with billet oil pan
1000cc dual fogger injectors
Dual Bosch 044 pumps in an IE dual surge tank
All braided lines with AN connectors
Dry break connectors for all fluids
034 fuel rail














































Race oil and fuel filters with custom finish to match the rest of my motor.









I have a bunch more bits to go yet. She'll be done by mid summer though. Can't wait. It's been 2.5 years.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> Cool. I'll never run 288s with a big turbo again.. Lol
> 
> 
> Did you cut the marmon flange off or get the adaptor ? And which restrictor did you use?
> ...


I didn't like them either with my 6266. 

But I'm going auto and switching to the S366. And have nitrous if I really want to get into the converter. 

Hoping to beat Tim's 9.7 on stock rods/Pistons. :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Whattttt that 24v is going to be crazy! Beautiful work!


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

tmoura said:


> Here's a pick of my setup.


What method and materials have you used to paint engine block, tensioner, etc. ?


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

KentGTiKR said:


> What method and materials have you used to paint engine block, tensioner, etc. ?


Used VHT 2000 degree Flame matte. Some parts needed a light sanding to insure it would stick. I used a small soft wire brush on other bits. You can apply 3-4 coats and it will still look good. After that and it seems to get some build up and won't look as smooth. Like orange peel.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

black ceramic coating on thhat manifold and turbo will really make that a nice setup


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Cool. I'll never run 288s with a big turbo again.. Lol
> 
> 
> Did you cut the marmon flange off or get the adaptor ? And which restrictor did you use?
> ...



I use the stock marmon flange on my s362
AGP made flange in Stainless 3" or 3.5"

http://www.agpturbo.com/3-v-band-turbine-outlet-kit-for-borg-warner-s200-and-s300/
http://www.agpturbo.com/3-5-v-band-turbine-outlet-kit-for-borg-warner-s200-and-s300/


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Thanks homie


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

1broknrado said:


> black ceramic coating on thhat manifold and turbo will really make that a nice setup


Manifold is in fact getting done and wrapped in blk. Turbo is getting blk PTP blanket.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

tmoura said:


> Manifold is in fact getting done and wrapped in blk. Turbo is getting blk PTP blanket.


Mint. Can't wait for the finished product!


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is a picture of my setup. Some highlights include a schimmel long block, race craft intake manifold and a 4" turbo back exhaust. Right now it's currently on 9psi but hoping to get it tuned and on a dyno for spring time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

...is that crazydubman old intake manifold for his NA vr6?...i was wondering where that thing went...how do you liek it so far?


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

I bought this several years ago from yellowslc. I'm pretty sure the crazydubman one is on a n/a vr6 somewhere as I remember seeing it. So far so good. I had a issue with the welds but Jim at racecraft fixed me up. It already has been proven to make more power then my old schimmel. My last set up made 521whp on 19psi I believe with a schimmel Sri and 3" so I'm really looking forward to seeing how this setup compares on pump gas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Boost112 said:


> ...is that crazydubman old intake manifold for his NA vr6?...i was wondering where that thing went...how do you liek it so far?


No, that is a different manifold from the one Todd had.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

The Yoda said:


> I bought this several years ago from yellowslc. I'm pretty sure the crazydubman one is on a n/a vr6 somewhere as I remember seeing it. So far so good. I had a issue with the welds but Jim at racecraft fixed me up. It already has been proven to make more power then my old schimmel. My last set up made 521whp on 19psi I believe with a schimmel Sri and 3" so I'm really looking forward to seeing how this setup compares on pump gas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is going to be harder and harder to keep that manifold from ballooning as you increase the boost pressure. If I were you I would have it strapped and reinforced as much as possible. There is so much surface area it's hard to keep those joints together as the pressure in the manifold increases.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

S366 should be here tomorrow.. I got these for a dual dv setup I'm gonna run. 










Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> S366 should be here tomorrow..



Will be good to get some feedback from you on that BW turbo.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Will do. It's gonna be a month before I get it on. I've got 2 builds goin on at the moment and the corrado is last in the list








There's like an inch of dust on it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Phoenix area Dimmu?

Something about VRT Corrados that I've always liked.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

DieGTi said:


> Phoenix area Dimmu?
> 
> Something about VRT Corrados that I've always liked.


yessir! im in the land of hipsters, tempe az. i love arizona but hate the people. anyways, vrt corrados are fun. such a fun chassis.


what about you? i remember talking to you years ago and you were in the dakotas? or wyoming or something.. cant remember.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> yessir! im in the land of hipsters, tempe az. i love arizona but hate the people. anyways, vrt corrados are fun. such a fun chassis.
> 
> 
> what about you? i remember talking to you years ago and you were in the dakotas? or wyoming or something.. cant remember.


Montana - close enough.

Did my time in Phoenix metro (Scottsdale, Glendale) for a few years... always liked Four Peaks in Tempe. Recommend the fish and chips. If you know where to look then there's good people everywhere. I would avoid the college bars unless you've had all your vaccinations and have a glutton for ear drum punishment. 

Passed emissions there with the vr6t which was a fun game. Think they jumped it off the state dyno twice in one visit.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Hotside isn't much bigger than my 35r. Compressor side is massive tho!

Can't wait to get it on.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

To the people who ran Borg turbos, which restrictor did you guys use?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

3an feed, no restrictor


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

Finished pic going to be doing a few changes this season, and I use a .065 restrictor. Even if it's not needed a restrictor leaves less chance of drain blockage


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

That thing is going to be a monster! Well done sir, well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I really hope your supercharger is capable of almost twice the flow of your turbo compressor or you're going to run in to some big problems.


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

@pat I love how everyone tells me this... this vehicle has been running with this set up for quite some time, the Supercharger is the high side compressor and has a billet impeller capable of supporting over 900hp worth of air. Currently running at 28psi with no issues at all on power delivery


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

How much power are you getting out of the entire system?


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

That part I don't know yet, I'm going to finish the tune and dyno it in a few weeks, currently at 78 percent duty cycle on 875cc injectors so you can get a rough estimate. I am also going to be aiming for 30 psi or a little more, and arming the 2 stages of water meth


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That would put you right around 550-600whp on pump, 450ish whp on e85. I see 500whp @ 24psi with 1000ccs on e85 at around the same duty cycle. If the supercharger is as big as you say, that would put you in a pretty good area to split the load between the two chargers and reduce parasitic loss on the supercharger. Sounds like a good match :thumbup:

Looking at the casing, my worry was it was some pathetically tiny charger strapped to a 68mm turbo compressor, which should be good for around 800hp alone.


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

It definitely cut the Parisitic drag on the charger as I am still on the same belt since I put it together, I was using a belt every 3k when I was just supercharged, and the charger is a v1 with the 928 billet wheel and 62k ceramic bearings. I have a cog drive coming in the next week or so also.


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

89 gti 3.0l vr6..
Schimmel rods
9:1 billet wiseco pistons with machine tool wrist pins.
Arp top to bottom
Knife edge crank
Balanced and blue printed
Autotech billet flywheel
6 puck sprung clutch
P&P head
+2 Ferrea titanium valves
TT 288 cams
HD valve springs and retainers
Precision P6266 billet wheel T4
Tial 44mm mvr wastegate
2" stainless tubular manifold 
3" v-band down pipe
3" straight pipe
Air to water intercooler 
Walboro 255 in tank feeding a Bosch 044 inline pump.
Integrated fuel rail
ID 1,000cc injectors 
Aeromotive fpr
Running on megasquirt ms3x


----------



## dubmanvr (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> To the people who ran Borg turbos, which restrictor did you guys use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk



AGP turbo told me an4 feed without restrictor


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

That's what I run and a 12 an return


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Does anybody run an IAT (intake air temp) gauge? If so, what brand? I wish I could utilize the existing IAT sensor on the manifold. 

I really would like to know what temps I am seeing...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I run a 1.8t sensor in my boost path and monitor it with my scanner


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> I run a 1.8t sensor in my boost path and monitor it with my scanner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


I use the 1.8T sensor also and it is installed in the discharge side of my charge-cooler.
The wiring has been used from the OEM MAF and extended to reach the new AIT sensor.
Steve


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

I run a GM sensor for that with my mega squirt


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

You used MAF wiring for the IAT sensor? 

I am not using standalone. I prefer also to not use a scan tool to view temps. 

Thx


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

I believe you can run the GM sensor to a guage


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

GTi2OV said:


> You used MAF wiring for the IAT sensor?
> 
> I am not using standalone. I prefer also to not use a scan tool to view temps.
> 
> Thx


Wire the iat to your mfa.. Outside temp will work


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

GTi2OV said:


> You used MAF wiring for the IAT sensor?
> 
> I am not using standalone. I prefer also to not use a scan tool to view temps.
> 
> Thx


Yes, I used OEM MAF temp wiring to read boost temp in between my charge cooler and throttle body.
I still have my OEM outside temp sensor working as normal.
Steve


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

sTT eV6 said:


> Yes, I used OEM MAF temp wiring to read boost temp in between my charge cooler and throttle body.
> I still have my OEM outside temp sensor working as normal.
> Steve


I am confused. Could you elaborate more on this? Do you mean Mass Air Flow?? This doesn't make sense to me. 


If I could use my ambient air gauge in the MFA for intake temp, that would be rad. I'm not sure how the ambient sensor sends signal


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the pin-out for the 4-pin R32 coils? 

Thinking of running them on my 12v VR in wasted spark mode with my Haltech ecu.

I know two of the pins are grounds (common & trigger), one is switched 12v ign. pwr & the other is the trigger signal from the ecu but I'm not sure which pins are which. 

Anyone know off hand?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

BlackSwan said:


>


1- Ground (all cyl to same connection)
2- Ground (all cyl to same connection)
3- Fused power (I think VW has 2 fuses controlling all 6 coils......so 3 cyl per fuse)
4- ECM trigger


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

^Thank You Sir! 👍😀


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

GTi2OV said:


> I am confused. Could you elaborate more on this? Do you mean Mass Air Flow?? This doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> If I could use my ambient air gauge in the MFA for intake temp, that would be rad. I'm not sure how the ambient sensor sends signal


ON the newer VR6 cars the Inlet Air Temp (IAT) is integrated into the Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAF). There are 5 wires on these MAFs 3 of them are for the MAF signal 2 are for the IAT. On a 1.8t car, for instance, the MAF only has the 3 wires as they have an external IAT


He's installed an IAT in his inlet track piping and rerouted the 2 wires for temperature from the MAF harness to the remote IAT. Now the IAT reading the ECU will be more accurate than reading it would have from the point of view of the MAF location.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

gdt said:


> ON the newer VR6 cars the Inlet Air Temp (IAT) is integrated into the Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAF). There are 5 wires on these MAFs 3 of them are for the MAF signal 2 are for the IAT. On a 1.8t car, for instance, the MAF only has the 3 wires as they have an external IAT
> 
> 
> He's installed an IAT in his inlet track piping and rerouted the 2 wires for temperature from the MAF harness to the remote IAT. Now the IAT reading the ECU will be more accurate than reading it would have from the point of view of the MAF location.


Correct. Leaving the temperature position in the MAF would measure temps pre turbo which is not correct for the map as it wants to measure the temperature post boost cooling after FMIC or charge-cooler.
Steve


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

sTT eV6 said:


> Correct. Leaving the temperature position in the MAF would measure temps pre turbo which is not correct for the map as it wants to measure the temperature post boost cooling or after FMIC or charge-cooler.
> Steve


Any reason you put it on the inlet pipe as opposed to the Intake manifold?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

the inlet pipe heatsoaks a lot less that the IM


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

my2000APB said:


> the inlet pipe heatsoaks a lot less that the IM


:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

gdt said:


> Any reason you put it on the inlet pipe as opposed to the Intake manifold?


I will actually be moving the sensor to the inlet manifold in the future as the inlet temp would have equalised more than where it is on the chargecooler presently.
Heat soak will happen anyway but relocating will give better immediate cooling when you start moving off.
Steve


----------



## skate303 (Dec 5, 2009)

my build (refresh over the winter) the car made 501whp and 469ftlbs last year. now im going to be running precision 6466, lugtronic, 1000cc injectors and much much more hopeing to break into high 650hp


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

All these guy running 288's. Are these custom turbo grinds or are they the standard NA grinds?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I had the standard grind. I didn't know they had 2


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Im not saying there are two different grinds. Im asking.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

And I was saying I have the regular off the shelf ones. I'm pretty sure there is only one grind for these cams


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

ok cool. 

We are tuning a vrt tomorrow night. previously made 370kw but started pinging even on 100% ethanol. I told the owner his pathetic turbo manifold was the culprit that retains all the heat in the head and chokes the motor up top. new setup is up to a 2.9 and cut 288 cams. will post the graph after tomorrow.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

What manifold? I've run 20psi on an eBay t3 manifold with a divided t4 turbo on e70 and didn't have an issue.


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

its a really bad diy manifold that someone here in SA casted.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im having issues with a bit of knock and some choking cos of my manifold on my 3.2 24v T..

Im now changing to the ATP as ive heard it breathes a bit better..

My tune is for 26 psi.
Steve


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

that looks alot better.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

For the guys over 550 whp.. You guys tuning 660ccs?


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I run ID1000s
Steve


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

gdt said:


> ON the newer VR6 cars the Inlet Air Temp (IAT) is integrated into the Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAF). There are 5 wires on these MAFs 3 of them are for the MAF signal 2 are for the IAT. On a 1.8t car, for instance, the MAF only has the 3 wires as they have an external IAT
> 
> 
> He's installed an IAT in his inlet track piping and rerouted the 2 wires for temperature from the MAF harness to the remote IAT. Now the IAT reading the ECU will be more accurate than reading it would have from the point of view of the MAF location.


Thanks. :beer: This is cool. 


But, I want to VIEW my IATs without the use of a scanner/computer, this is the reason for this conversation. 

Looking into the possible MFA idea or a gauge


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My liquid gauge in the vent displays my IAT as well as other data..


Plugs into the OBD port.
Android apps like Torque will display on a phone or tablet via a wifi/Bluetooth dongle.
Steve


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

i was talking to a rep at agp turbo and he said they make t3 .71 hotsides for my s366, i was thinking what would be the spool difference between the two? the stock hotside is a t4.88

its a stock block w/ a 8.5 spacer and oem cams.


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone have the files for the lugtronic vems gauge? Had mine for a year but haven't been able to use it


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You connect to the gauge just like an Ecu. You can then select what you would like to display.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

Still need a bunch of more stuff.

35r
440cc injectors
440 UM tune
9:1 head spacer
arp head, crank, rod bolts
water to air
268 DRC cams

If all goes as planned, should be ripping car apart this winter.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

1992_mk2gti said:


> Anyone have the files for the lugtronic vems gauge? Had mine for a year but haven't been able to use it


Connect the VEMS gauge to your laptop, start VEMStune and select what data you want in what slots/pages. Save it and make sure AIM is turned on in the ECU. Then connect the AIM gauge to the ECU's serial port.

This is what it looks like when functioning (I just integrated it into my cluster that's all):


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Dimmu said:


> i was talking to a rep at agp turbo and he said they make t3 .71 hotsides for my s366, i was thinking what would be the spool difference between the two? the stock hotside is a t4.88
> 
> its a stock block w/ a 8.5 spacer and oem cams.


any input?


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> Connect the VEMS gauge to your laptop, start VEMStune and select what data you want in what slots/pages. Save it and make sure AIM is turned on in the ECU. Then connect the AIM gauge to the ECU's serial port.
> 
> This is what it looks like when functioning (I just integrated it into my cluster that's all):


Thanks! Gonna give it a shot


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Payment sent for the "550 whp" package from lug.. Can't wait. Even got the bosch Motorsports coil


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

What's this 550whp package? Hah I need to get tuning done so I can enjoy more boost on my lug setup.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

What's the "550 whp" package? I'm planning on ordering Lug in a few weeks! 😊


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

From Kevin 


E85 is nict to get more power and for safety, but you need bigger injectors.
Siemens 630cc with high fuel pressure (Need a Bosch 044 pump) will do 550-600 whp.
Above that, or for E85, I go to Siemens 840cc injectors, we run low 10's at 146+ mph on those.

Bosch coil
630cc injectors
Lug plug and play
Borg s366


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I really wana run a mid 10.. That's the end goal.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

^ I wonder what compression ratio he recommends for that setup?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

BlackSwan said:


> ^ I wonder what compression ratio he recommends for that setup?


I wouldn't go lower than 9:1 if you can help it. Between 9:1- 10:1 is a good range that will work well with a range of fuel types and boost levels/ engine setups.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mark Morris said:


> I wouldn't go lower than 9:1 if you can help it. Between 9:1- 10:1 is a good range that will work well with a range of fuel types and boost levels/ engine setups.


Good to know.. So I asked Kevin if I should remove the head spacer (8.5:1) and he never responded. 

I'm in Arizona and our premium gas is 91. Which I only use. Would that be ideal to ditch the spacer in favor for the stock head gasket to bring compression back up? 

Appreciate the help. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> So I asked if I should remove the head spacer (8.5:1).
> 
> I'm in Arizona and our premium gas is 91. Which I only use. Would that be ideal to ditch the spacer in favor for the stock head gasket to bring compression back up?
> 
> ...


Are you planning to run race gas when you turn it up? If you are only going to run 91 octane, keep the head spacer. 

If you're just running 91 to tool around town then it will be fine to remove it. 

Only other concern is piston-to-valve clearance when you remove the spacer. Make sure you check it with bigger cams.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I would be putting race gas when I go to the track. It's not a daily. More of a weekend car when it's not 145 degrees out. 

Also I'm probably gonna get another set of 288s or 276 cams. In the past I had trouble setting timing with the 288s and the spacer. So I ditched them. Is there another way to set these cams with the spacer? Possibly space out the tensioner? I'm using stock cams now. 



Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> I would be putting race gas when I go to the track. It's not a daily. More of a weekend car when it's not 145 degrees out.
> 
> Also I'm probably gonna get another set of 288s or 276 cams. In the past I had trouble setting timing with the 288s and the spacer. So I ditched them. Is there another way to set these cams with the spacer? Possibly space out the tensioner? I'm using stock cams now.
> 
> ...


Ok, considering you plan to run race gas and bigger cams (less dynamic compression) I would remove the spacer. You will want to check piston-to-valve carefully with 276's and 288's, especially on the exhaust valves.

It is possible to time the bigger cams with a head spacer if that is the route you wish to go.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I've ran 288s and a mk4 gasket. It was close enough that the valves cleaned the Pistons of carbon :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> I've ran 288s and a mk4 gasket. It was close enough that the valves cleaned the Pistons of carbon :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


I've seen them round-off exhaust valves with the same setup too, it just depends how lucky you feel.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

waiting on my cylinder head to come back from the machinist but here is my setup:

2.8 12v vr6
8:1 wossner pistons
IE rods
arp everything
2mm oversized valves
hd springs and ti retainers
drc 268's
holset hx52
830cc injectors
twin 044's and surge tank
migfab sri
rallye evo intercooler

hoping for 500+ as i am converting it to haldex with 6 speed 02m (its going in a mk2) 

will update with pictures soon :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I would've left the head all stock... Which management are you going with?

630cc injectors will get you 500whp easily


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> I would've left the head all stock... Which management are you going with?
> 
> 630cc injectors will get you 500whp easily
> 
> ...


I'm using lugtronic management and to be honest I was going to leave it stock but everything came up at the right price for my budget so I thought it would of been better with it then without.

What power would my setup be good for then roughly? 700?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I'm no expert in tuning and sizing injectors But I'd say 650+ as a rough guess. Someone correct me.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> I'm no expert in tuning and sizing injectors But I'd say 650+ as a rough guess. Someone correct me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


Understand and I know plucking imaginary power figures out of thin air isn't the best but Its just because I can't wait to get it in the car and running haha


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I bet. I can't wait to get my lugtronic. I won't even get to drive the car by the time it gets here. Luckily we have had a solid break in the weather here and it hasn't been over 100 yet.

Phoenix kinda sucks some times.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

for the serious drag racing people... peloquin or quaife is the diff to get.. But I was wondering Anyone running a wavetrac and tracking it?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

There are fast Hondas with wavtrac. Only thing about them is they aren't 'straight through': you can't bang a broken axle cup out from the opposite side. The theory behind them seems solid to me.


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

I've just bought a wavetrac purely because I got a good deal on a new one and I like the principles behind it compared to quaife and peloquin but they will all do the same thing


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Always been curious about a Wavetrac. Instead stuck with Peloquin over the years and been happy with their product.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Peloquin has been true to my vehicles over the years. But have installed Kaaz units in a few customer cars with positive reactions/results. 
Curious about Wavetrac and OBX cause people has asked me about it...

Forgot I did a Phantom Grip also..


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Obx unit is junk. Google obx machining and washer issue. Cheap as **** tho.. 

I think I'm getting a peloquin


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 peloquin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

The OBX works fine if you finish the job they didn't bother to do. The quality control is nowhere near the other options though. You need to deburr the whole unit, replace the Bellville washers, hone the axle splines on some to fit, and replace the cap bolts as they seem to use what ever is on hand that day.

I have installed 4, and have 2 in personal vehicles with no issues.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnStamos said:


> The OBX works fine if you finish the job they didn't bother to do. The quality control is nowhere near the other options though. You need to deburr the whole unit, replace the Bellville washers, hone the axle splines on some to fit, and replace the cap bolts as they seem to use what ever is on hand that day.
> 
> I have installed 4, and have 2 in personal vehicles with no issues.


Curious: How much time/money did you invest on getting one of the units right in your personal car? I understand that the first one was a learning curve...


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

guess i can participate now:

GTX3582R
JDL Tubular Manifold
9:1 HG spacer
550cc injectors
UM Tune
HPA Clone manifold
Custom piping
Precision 44mm WG
Tial Recirc BOV


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

That's clean!


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Highbeam2 said:


> Curious: How much time/money did you invest on getting one of the units right in your personal car? I understand that the first one was a learning curve...


About $25 a piece for bolts/washers. No real learning curve as the OBX issues are very common knowledge. I did install the first one in my O2J, installed it in the car without installing the drivers axle flange, only to find out after buttoning most of the car up that the flange only fit clocked one way, and even then had to be persuaded in. So I have checked the fit each time since, and they usually need a few minutes with a hone to make them fit well. 

They do ~double the time (on the bench) to install a LSD in comparison to the others, but at half the cost, for such a low value car, they are worth the time to me.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Always been curious about a Wavetrac. Instead stuck with Peloquin over the years and been happy with their product.


nearly 10 years and 2 exploded transmissions, and the unit still works flawlessly.

Peloquin

/thread discussion


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Gary @ Peloquin is awesome 👍


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Gary @ Peloquin is awesome


+ infinity

He really is a fantastic person. Willing to help out personally whenever he can. You're not just paying for a top notch product, but also years of knowledge and exceptional customer service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I still don't get how people are breaking transmissions. Mine has held quite some power now and shows no signs of weakness. I guess it's all in how you drive. Update.









S366 is ready to install and lugtronic ships friday. Can't wait.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

I felt the same way until I stripped 3rd with 160hp.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

root beer said:


> I felt the same way until I stripped 3rd with 160hp.


I split the 3rd gear in my 1st trans

2nd one, the case cracked at the diff bearing mount

torques can kill


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

root beer said:


> I felt the same way until I stripped 3rd with 160hp.


tim we all know you yoke gears like hookers :laugh::laugh::wave:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

the way boost kicks in I think has a lot to do with breaking transmissions, along with (of course) your driving habits

smooth tq curve = transmission longevity IMO. when you shock the gears with a lot of boost spikes at low RPM (e.g. using a small turbine housing) you're bound to break things, sooner or later.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

knock on wood, I have been running a complete stock trans with a .82 A/R for about a year now with no issues. It probably helps I am on street tires (s.drives) and if I get any wheel hop at all I let out of it instantly however the tires generally just spin. My thought on it is someone drops clutch or launches car hard and cracks a gear... Boost spike breaks said cracked/weakened gear.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

im on dunlop dz101s and i spin in high 3rd. but the roads here are super smooth.

Edit. Also have a .82ar as well.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

How many people here would be interested in a pinion brace? and an aluminum valvecover (like the one schimmell sells, but different design)?


And another question... 

What cool parts would you like to be made for this motor?

Edit. I hate iPhones sometimes


----------



## moorin (Jul 1, 2008)

Got any pictures of the valve cover? I've always wanted to get one carbon skinned


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes on the valve cover. I'm also looking to source a billet dry sump oil pan.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

It looks like the schimmell but my design. An fittings in a different place and "cleaner looking. Kinda like the mk4 valve cover.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

When you get it done let me see. I'm looking for something for my MKIV R.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Out of curiosity does any one know what the highest whp/tq achieved running the C2 stage 1.5 36# software??


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> I still don't get how people are breaking transmissions. Mine has held quite some power now and shows no signs of weakness. I guess it's all in how you drive.


Lot's of factors, but in all cases there is an element of luck. At some point you will break your trans.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> the way boost kicks in I think has a lot to do with breaking transmissions, along with (of course) your driving habits
> 
> smooth tq curve = transmission longevity IMO. when you shock the gears with a lot of boost spikes at low RPM (e.g. using a small turbine housing) you're bound to break things, sooner or later.


This... boiling tires off at low speeds and over cracks/road surface changes will have your trans spitting chicklets. Sure, it makes for a lively/scorchy car around town with boost down low but unless you're trying to impress people with rolling burnouts go for a larger turbine and appropriate compressor size.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mark Morris said:


> Lot's of factors, but in all cases there is an element of luck. At some point you will break your trans.


I know it will die one day.. I've read that people have blown Them up in a week and others have held for years. I really wana get the sqs dog box. 

And another cool thing I've seen is that Hondas have billet bell housings. How cool would it be to have one for the o2a? I know Tim is making a lot of power and his trans seems to hold it fine. 

What do you guys think? Waste of money?


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

There is a billet side case for the 02m runs roughly $15k. It is on how you drive but also how you manage the boost being generated. I'll be using a EBC from Plex tuning that will allow me to control boost by a combination of rpm + gear+.... It also has to do with the tune your running as well. Dropping any clutch at 6k with 500+hp is going to be an issue for anyone and things start to fail.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Damn 15k?! 

http://www.libertysgears.com/frontwheeldrive.htm

This is pretty cheap. Wonder if they would be interested in vw stuff.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

If you're looking for gears seek out Demon32. He has hardened ones for 02m for $5200.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> I know it will die one day.. I've read that people have blown Them up in a week and others have held for years. I really wana get the sqs dog box.
> 
> And another cool thing I've seen is that Hondas have billet bell housings. How cool would it be to have one for the o2a? I know Tim is making a lot of power and his trans seems to hold it fine.
> 
> What do you guys think? Waste of money?


It comes down to people putting money where their mouth is.

I have considered doing a billet bellhousing, but it is gonna be $$$ for what essentially is a tiny run of parts for the very few willing to spend a large chunk of money. It's hard to get guys to drop $3k on a gearset. Then you have the VR and 4-cylinder split-- two different bells. Essentially, we haven't had enough problems with the factory parts to constitute machining billet pieces. Not yet anyway....


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

tmoura said:


> If you're looking for gears seek out Demon32. He has hardened ones for 02m for $5200.


5200 would get me an sqs dog kit, a diff and a decent clutch. I'm o2a.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

APTuning gears are pretty well proven for the 02A.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

What's Tim putting down now? Last I checked he was over 800whp


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

vergessen wir es said:


> APTuning gears are pretty well proven for the 02A.


I looked into them... But I have this saying. Go big or go home. And I wana build this car proper to handle everything I throw at it. I plan on keeping this car for a long time. 

But who knows. I might get them.


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

My bucket. Just made the switch to Lugtronic. Already loving it.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I get mine Thursday.. How is the drive ability compared to a "chip tune"? I know map based ecus run way better. Just curious. **** I need to do a write up when I get mine.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I loved mine.. Until my block let go this weekend. Time for a rebuild or go all out and build a meaty block... Decisions decisions!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Na. Screw that! Junkyard motors are the way to go. 

Speaking of that this is motor no. 3 in my car since I've had it.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> What's Tim putting down now? Last I checked he was over 800whp


In the neighborhood of 1000 @ the wheels. Someday we might dyno it just for a publicity stunt.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mark Morris said:


> In the neighborhood of 1000 @ the wheels. Someday we might dyno it just for a publicity stunt.


id daily it..lol


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> I get mine Thursday.. How is the drive ability compared to a "chip tune"? I know map based ecus run way better. Just curious. **** I need to do a write up when I get mine.


I switched my NA C2 chip to megasquirt in prep for going turbo and loved the difference.. The MS felt smoother and increased in the Butt dyne category by more than 1 person.. We were running some aggressive timing though.. Never ran a turbo chip in this car.

We recently switched my friends C2 turbo chip out for MS and the car runs much smoother.. Power we are not sure about but drivability and smoothness definitely increased. The car just seems happier.

I am still running a CAM HC BFI (C2) chip in my NA Mk2 VR. I think that if the motor is built and setup pretty much the same as that car that the chip was tuned on, it has a good chance but other wise there will be downfall and issues. I only have one complaint on my Mk2 and that is the chip causes some weird hesitation when the motor is not up to temp. Sometimes its worse than others.. Who knows maybe cold advance is too much or something...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

My car will backfire (intake, lean) when cold and have a slight miss at idle. But will not misfire in boost or while warm.. Also "slow" revs. Never did that before on the old setup. 

Don't like chip tunes and their gremlins. Every sensor was replaced with new when I did the swap 2 years ago. 

Hopefully lug fixes these quirks


----------



## Dolsson (Jul 23, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> My car will backfire (intake, lean) when cold and have a slight miss at idle. But will not misfire in boost or while warm.. Also "slow" revs. Never did that before on the old setup.
> 
> Don't like chip tunes and their gremlins. Every sensor was replaced with new when I did the swap 2 years ago.
> 
> Hopefully lug fixes these quirks



Mine did that same stupid intake lean pop. Drove me nuts. Also did lots of weird little **** that nobody could explain or figure out. 
switching to lugtronic, with just the base tune. It already runs better and doesn't do that intake pop. 
My only regret is not switching to lugtronic 3 years ago when i built this stupid car. Would of saved a lot of headaches and money.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Cool! Atleast I wasn't the only one having problems. Now I know my setup is gonna be ok. I was thinking I had an intake leak.


Also, I'm gonna be building a trans soon.. It's gonna be a 4 speed.. I know the cases like to flex due to torque and the gears seperate causing failure.

So this will be purchased..

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13_146&products_id=1049

Now.. The aptuning gear set

http://www.aptuning.com/store/vw-catalog/a3-chassis/drivetrain-10

Then comes the 5th gear cuff and a peloquin.

Still need a twin disk.

This **** is getting expensive. Ha

I'm pretty sure the trans will be bullet proof. Any input?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Cool! Atleast I wasn't the only one having problems. Now I know my setup is gonna be ok. I was thinking I had an intake leak.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm gonna be building a trans soon.. It's gonna be a 4 speed.. I know the cases like to flex due to torque and the gears seperate causing failure.
> ...


It should hold quite abit of power for sure. Anyone have input on using the atp cuff with stock gears?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

12V_VR said:


> It should hold quite abit of power for sure. Anyone have input on using the atp cuff with stock gears?


im pretty sure bracing the trans with said items will really help stock gears. might try that before i get a gear set. cheap solution to a common problem


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> Cool! Atleast I wasn't the only one having problems. Now I know my setup is gonna be ok. I was thinking I had an intake leak.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm gonna be building a trans soon.. It's gonna be a 4 speed.. I know the cases like to flex due to torque and the gears seperate causing failure.
> ...


No trans is bulletproof, regardless of the upgrades. Check before you order an AP Gearset, as many ratios and parts have been out of stock for a long while.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mark Morris said:


> No trans is bulletproof, regardless of the upgrades. Check before you order an AP Gearset, as many ratios and parts have been out of stock for a long while.


i know...  just saying. i drive my cars hard but dont bang gears. either way stuff fails.. if they dont have it you think kevin would?


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> No trans is bulletproof, regardless of the upgrades. Check before you order an AP Gearset, as many ratios and parts have been out of stock for a long while.


What Mark said. I couldn't get parts at all for my APTuning gearset when I stripped 2nd. Switched to Lugtronic complete straight cut set. Should have parts available if needed (hopefully not needed  ) Kevin has always done right by me with support.......a long wait on sometimes, but has always come through.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

That's the sqs kit correct? The only thing I'm concerned about is I like to drive this car on the streets, from what I've read dog engagement doesn't really like that. Also said they require frequent rebuilds. I can see replacing stuff after a few seasons but is it as bad as people say? 
I'm getting my info from :
Honda-tech
Nasioc 
Evolutionm 
And a few other sites.

I've known about this stuff for years but never had first hand experience with it. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

Dimmu said:


> That's the sqs kit correct? The only thing I'm concerned about is I like to drive this car on the streets, from what I've read dog engagement doesn't really like that. Also said they require frequent rebuilds. I can see replacing stuff after a few seasons but is it as bad as people say?
> I'm getting my info from :
> Honda-tech
> Nasioc
> ...


I am in a similar state.. I want a stronger gear set that I can daily.. Straight cut gears are obnoxiously loud from my understanding. I imagine the ATP gears are probably louder to but I would hope not as bad as the straight cuts.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> That's the sqs kit correct? The only thing I'm concerned about is I like to drive this car on the streets, from what I've read dog engagement doesn't really like that.


There is a syncro version of the gearset also.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Jckl said:


> I am in a similar state.. I want a stronger gear set that I can daily.. Straight cut gears are obnoxiously loud from my understanding. I imagine the ATP gears are probably louder to but I would hope not as bad as the straight cuts.


the noise is the best part!



Mark Morris said:


> There is a syncro version of the gearset also.


but will they withstand the same torque as their other gears? i guess i should email them.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> but will they withstand the same torque as their other gears? i guess i should email them.


They will hold a lot of power and work for what you are looking for. Email Kevin.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> im pretty sure bracing the trans with said items will really help stock gears. might try that before i get a gear set. cheap solution to a common problem


 If you do that please keep us updated, I have a 6766 to replace my T04E and i think i might use the ATP cuff while saving for their gearset. I'm just trying to understand how the shafts are spreading when they go through the bearings behind the 5th gear cover, they look pretty solid or are they not ?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Finally!! Brown santa showed up.










Kevin forgot to ship my injectors


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

12V_VR said:


> If you do that please keep us updated, I have a 6766 to replace my T04E and i think i might use the ATP cuff while saving for their gearset. I'm just trying to understand how the shafts are spreading when they go through the bearings behind the 5th gear cover, they look pretty solid or are they not ?


Torque spreads the shafts and that's when gears strip.. This strengthens the case and doesn't allow the shafts to flex as much..


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Kevin told me the APtuning syncro gears even with ~stock ratio gets a mk3 in low tens.
Aaaand I have a set I won't use.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Wana sell it?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Pm'd


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

And if he don't buy them wanna PM Me also...


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

lol same here


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Injectors would be shipped separate.. Emailed Kevin and said to cancel the 630cc and opted for the 840cc injectors.

What power levels are made with those injectors?

Also, would it be wise to run dual tial 38mm wastegates?


----------



## KeyDub (Jul 11, 2004)

Dimmu;
I am running the syncro ATP setup Kevin/Mark mentioned. Yes there is an whine( or hum as some call it?),which you will get used to(not too bad). I am only running 400 HP+ w/a 5862 which I daily. Kevin knows my car ask about the Passat Syncro VRT. You will enjoy your new goodies:thumbup::laugh:

KeyDub


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The more wastegate, the better ability to run low boost. I would just run a single 44/46mm


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

bonesaw said:


> The more wastegate, the better ability to run low boost. I would just run a single 44/46mm


I figured it would be easier to control boost with 2.. I'm gonna have to hog out my atp manifold then. Or run it Mullen style. Ha


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

One larger would be easier. I'm running a Tial 44mm


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Well.. Been talking with Kevin and looks like I'm gonna do the dog engagement "lugbox", twin disk clutch master setup and e85 80# tune. It's gonna be fun to see how long stock axles and the stock block will hold up.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good time! 😁


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

Reached out to Kevin a few days ago about ordering up lugtronic and maybe a wiring harness but he hasn't gotten back to me yet. After messing with a friends VRT via VEMStune I am totally hooked and must have it.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

He's in North Carolina. He should get back to you in a few days.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Broken trans?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Haha, no. Unfortunately the fuel pump relay was clicking so I replaced it and proceeded to drive it and the pump died.


Is there an intank pump I can run? I'm thinking walbro.. Then I would have matching pumps then.

Input?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Stock in tank feeding surge tank. Then to 044/dual 044/Weldon/etc

Bosch makes 040 in tank similar to 044.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Nice! Didn't know that. I was thinking the weldon pump. But that's expensive. Ha. What power levels will that setup support?


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

I run this in tank Gss340 someone else mentioned in another post. 500hp

http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=79_108&products_id=326

Just put a order in with kevin for lugtronic im so tired of my chip tune.


----------



## Insan3Vr6 (Oct 19, 2009)

noskeh said:


> I run this in tank Gss340 someone else mentioned in another post. 500hp
> 
> http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=79_108&products_id=326
> 
> Just put a order in with kevin for lugtronic im so tired of my chip tune.


He got back to you? I haven't gotten a response from his email...


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bump your email. Dudes pretty busy.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Stock in tank feeding surge tank. Then to 044/dual 044/Weldon/etc
> 
> Bosch makes 040 in tank similar to 044.


This.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Which surge tanks are you guys using? I hear the cx racing is good and cheap. Any downsides to this unit?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Walbro 400 intank. It's plenty, and if e85 Walbro 416. I think surge tanks and 044's are played out.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I am going e85. Sweet.

I can keep the 255 on there correct? Or will have to up the pump to match the output of the other. If my engineering thinking is correct I might have to.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

If e85 were more accessible up here I'd go that route too. What else is required to be changed if you swap over?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Tune. And fuel pumps that will work with e85


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Good to know, do you need new lines from the pump to rail?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Na. Gas is more caustic than e85. Not by much, but it's safe to run.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Insan3Vr6 said:


> He got back to you? I haven't gotten a response from his email...


Yup sent my deposit he received it, now I just have to wait!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lassifieds&p=87865821&viewfull=1#post87865821


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Dimmu said:


> Which surge tanks are you guys using? I hear the cx racing is good and cheap. Any downsides to this unit?


I like the IE tanks for a street car-- they muffle the pumps and are easy to mount.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mark Morris said:


> I like the IE tanks for a street car-- they muffle the pumps and are easy to mount.


i think im gonna do the intank walbro, and dual pumps in a tank. :thumbup:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

If anybody is looking for Big turbo VR6 parts, im parting out my setup. 

-Lutronic OBD1, bosch coilpack, schimmel plug wires (SRI), o2 option with wideband, lugtronic gauge
-dual Bosch 044 w/ surge tank (Stainless steel braided lines :-10an feed, -8an return)
-Migfab Short runner
-2.9L fully built bottom end / Ferrea valvetrain (never ran, still has assembly grease)
-263/264 cams
-600hp precision intercooler, 2.5" piping
-ATP manifold, 41mm wastegate, 4" Stainless Steel downpipe.
-(6) 630cc Siemens & (6) 840cc dekka's 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7185368-VR6T-partout-(lugtronic-GT4088-2-9L-TT288-s)


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

What do you guys think of adjustable can gears for the vr? I had problems timing mine with the spacer and 288s. The exhaust valves touched with the mk4 gasket and I will be revving this motor up to 8k and don't wana have any problems with the valves. What do you guys think? 

Or how did you guys time with a spacer and the 288s? Space out the tensioner? Looking to do this the proper way. Ya know.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Adjustable timing gears are the correct way to time the cams. It is a pain to do it with cam over bucket valvetrains, but worth the effort if you have the tools and knowledge, or know someone who does.

You should check piston-to-valve clearance by claying a few cylinders.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Lug time baby....


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Lug time baby....


:thumbup::thumbup: what size downpipe is that ?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

12V_VR said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: what size downpipe is that ?


3 inch to a 3 inch MBS exhaust :beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Dimmu said:


> Na. Gas is more caustic than e85. Not by much, but it's safe to run.


Is it worth switching my stock 2.8 24v over to e85? I am running lug with 630cc injectors NA...so i have PLENTY of injector there haha. Down in NC e85 is everywhere


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

1broknrado said:


> Is it worth switching my stock 2.8 24v over to e85? I am running lug with 630cc injectors NA...so i have PLENTY of injector there haha. Down in NC e85 is everywhere


if youre plan is to run boost, hell ya i would do it. but.... youre gonna need more injector. 630 on e85 is good for 375hp. shoot kevin an email. he knows more than i do :beer:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

you plan to push the stock 24v at all? if not, dont bother. youll need ~30% more fuel just to do the same thing youre doing on pump. if youre not going to try and squeeze every bit of hp out of it, then it makes no sense.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

1broknrado said:


> Is it worth switching my stock 2.8 24v over to e85? I am running lug with 630cc injectors NA...so i have PLENTY of injector there haha. Down in NC e85 is everywhere


I'd say yes...why not ? You already have injectors with enough flow, SEM to tune for E85 , and readily available E85. There is gains to be had switching over to E85 on NA VR's :thumbup:


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

i agree, there is. but only if he decides to push that motor a little bit over stock. why use more fuel for the same affect as pump fuel, and not actually benefit from what e85 has to offer.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Not a vr... But woah.. This thing drove. Lol

















Came in for no boost... Found the inter oiler pipe blown off. Ordered a few hoses then found that.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Not a vr... But woah.. This thing drove. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salvageable:laugh: it boggles my mind how people have catastrophic failures like that... i assume due to ignorance and neglect.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

My diagnosis was the boost resonator blew off and they continued to drive it, thus over spinning the compressor... The shaft kinda confirms that. They just don't break. The beautiful thing about Garrett turbos is when an event like this happens the pieces will remain in the compressor housing and not in your motor.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

shoutout to Kevin for the hookup. 840cc came in today.








Got a newish pelouqin for retarded cheap. 

Who's got a twin disk they wana get rid of?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Got a question.. The diff comes with a 3.38 r&p. My stock box has a 3.64.

Which would be better for the track? I think I'm gonna go with the 3.38 because it would make the gears a tad bit longer. What do you guys think?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> Got a question.. The diff comes with a 3.38 r&p. My stock box has a 3.64.
> 
> Which would be better for the track? I think I'm gonna go with the 3.38 because it would make the gears a tad bit longer. What do you guys think?


yes the 3.38... i don't understand why some put the shorter R&P in VRT's, all you do is roast tires. The only benefit i think would be is it stress's the gears less.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

First start went pretty good.

https://vimeo.com/132028897

Had the boost hose and exhaust clamp off. On top of the car had to build fuel pressure. Not bad. Can't wait to install the new turbo and make some passes.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

12V_VR said:


> yes the 3.38... i don't understand why some put the shorter R&P in VRT's, all you do is roast tires. The only benefit i think would be is it stress's the gears less.


i have traction problems in 3rd already..lol good thing it came with the trans. 288s should be here on the 1st, peloquin will be here on monday.. i might make it to the track sooner than i thought..:wave:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> i have traction problems in 3rd already..lol good thing it came with the trans. 288s should be here on the 1st, peloquin will be here on monday.. i might make it to the track sooner than i thought..:wave:


Nice! i cant wait to make some passes myself, just installed my quiafe, fx400, pinion brace , and reinforced clutch fork. Still need to install my 6766 and a box full of other goodies


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I still need a clutch, 5th gear cuff and a few other things. I'm gonna see how the stock axles and gears hold up to my abuse. Timmy ran 10s on stock axles. It's all in the preload. 

I've got a few days off this week. Gonna get cranking on installing parts. Can't wait.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

that video. First time ever I'm looking forward to winter.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> Timmy ran 10s on stock axles. It's all in the preload.


Diff pre-load? Do tell the details!!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

gdt said:


> Diff pre-load? Do tell the details!!


More like pre-load the clutch...

When staging, pull ebrake up
Let clutch out just until you feel it grabbing
Slowly let the ebrake out and go when the lights turn...
In essence, this makes the tires load up and the rear brakes are holding you
This is how you save your axles otherwise you don't pre-load and shock your axles and something breaks

Line lock is the same thing, you are taking the ebrake out of the situation is all.

Personally, I'd prefer to run stock axles and let that be the weak point instead of the transmission :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Ya, I'm gonna have the axles be the weak link for now.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

This sucker showed up. 








I need to make a build thread.. Ha


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

What's the ballpark going rate for a Lugtronic dog box?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I can't remember. If have to dig thru 50 emails to get the answer. Maybe 2400?


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

Are they SQS gears?


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Yea. There's a dog and synchro option with these boxes. I'm goin dog engagement. Love the sound of the trans.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Brown Santa showed up with the 288s








That Borg dwarfs the 35r. Lol


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Beast mode!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

lol and the best part. My blanket fits the new snail.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

http://youtu.be/5C0uVuXC9ug

I'll be there soon... Ha


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Feel like I'm flooding this thread.. **** it. Lol


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

What size borg?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

S366 66mm .88 t4


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice. I went 362 .81 ar...love it for the street and enough to run 11s all day. Hoping to see the track over the next few months.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I was thinking about goin with that turbo... But with 288s you really need the top end and I chose the 66mm because that sucker packs a ****ing punch and never looses steam up top.


What cams are you running?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Schrick 268s...it was all motor, supercharged, now turbo. I just kept the setup the same and changed the power added as time went on. Thought of 288s and a 6766 but I'll never push for 10s and even on my setup I see full boost around 5k to redline. The entire thing will be parted come winter anyway. Time for different toys.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wooooooooo that s366 is looking a good fit for the gap, I'm wondering if ill get one in on my kinetic manifold.. and chance you could get an approx dimension from flange to furthest back part if that makes sense? 

Cheers


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

turbo mike said:


> Schrick 268s...it was all motor, supercharged, now turbo. I just kept the setup the same and changed the power added as time went on. Thought of 288s and a 6766 but I'll never push for 10s and even on my setup I see full boost around 5k to redline. The entire thing will be parted come winter anyway. Time for different toys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Which management were you on? And what's the new toy?


Gary_808 said:


> and chance you could get an approx dimension from flange to furthest back part if that makes sense?
> 
> Cheers


I got you, I'll throw a pic up.. There's less room in a corrado tho. So if it fits on my car, it will definitely fit in a mk3.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm on haltech sem. New toy hasn't been decided yet, couple of options. None of which are a VW. Unless I find the right R32...and based on what they cost, I can go faster for less.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

Je 83mm 9.5:1
schimmel rods
Runner compensated intake manifold
Gt35r 1.03 exhaust housing
3" downpipe to 3.5" aluminum exhaust 
Tubular exhaust manifold
synapse wastegate & bov 
solid motor mounts 

And some other stuff that I don't want to type out lol


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

*PCV*

What's everybody doing with the PCV outlet?

The options in my mind are :

1.Leave it open to atmosphere
2. Recirculate back into turbo inlet pipe
3. Catch can (with recirc to turbo inlet pipe)
4. Catch can with breather to atmosphere


I currently have option 1 and the vapor at stop lights etc. is getting a little annoying


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Go with 3. This way it separates the oil out.


----------



## BlackSwan (Dec 29, 2010)

#4


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

4 here, don't like loosing my petrol octane rating to the oil vapour, it's low enough as it is


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

I have a "New Jersey" catch can...


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Yetti, what engine management? Lugtronic? Pic for content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

MK3.OT said:


> Yetti, what engine management? Lugtronic?


No sadly. Custom tune still on stock ecu. Should be on lugtronic eventually.


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

Dimmu said:


> I have a "New Jersey" catch can...


So it drains into a shampoo bottle to be re-purposed for a Saturday club outing? 







:laugh:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)




----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

2.9L 9:0.1 Headspacer
T4 TO4E 60 a/r 
TT268
UM 42#
3" turbo back CTS
Ford Coilpack
ATP Manifold Tial 38mm wastegate
2.9L clone intake
Lugtronic soon, haven't dyno'd yet feels strong at 14psi


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

If you guys are on FB, hit up our VRT group. Most of you guys are members already but for those that aren't...join! :thumbup:
Everything VR6 Turbo......


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Joined.


----------



## jared2010 (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyone have a t3 70a/r s366 66/73 currently have the 88 housing in black ceramic with vband welded on.. Its a good highway turbo I just need something more streetable I think the 70 will do just it. Its a nice turbo lots of power! Just want it sooner


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Jared,
Check with agp turbo


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

*She's almost done!*

A few more bits here and there and she'll be done. Just mocking up where the AWIC will be so I can get started on the design for the mounting bracket.


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

tmoura said:


> A few more bits here and there and she'll be done. Just mocking up where the AWIC will be so I can get started on the design for the mounting bracket.


Looking good 


Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

I need a weld on the air to water. There is nothing set up to support it..... Why can't the pipe to the throttle body and to the turbo be welded at the heat exchanger side so o go from 4 couplers to 2?







will get a closer up pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

MK3.OT said:


> I need a weld on the air to water. There is nothing set up to support it..... Why can't the pipe to the throttle body and to the turbo be welded at the heat exchanger side so o go from 4 couplers to 2?


No reason at all...do it!


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

Or just weld v-bands on both ends


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

Holset HY 35 on 13 psi Starts boosting at 2000 rpm 13 psi by 2800 :laugh: 
AEM FIC 6
50# injectors
walboro 255 LPH
Meth injection
Electronic boost controller
6 puck un sprung clutch
LSD
FMIC the size of the rad
38 mm wg
custom SRI
shift light
line locks


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

Thats a sweet setup. What drive train you using ? A4 ?

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

e30, its legit RWD


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Question for guys running low comp pistons, I bought a set of wiseco 9:1 pistons...now the pistons are 9:1 using the stock fiber multilayer mk3 gasket. I want to use a mk4 style metal gasket which are thinner and don't deteriorate but would bump my compression up. I want to keep 9:1 compression. 
As I see it I could run a very thin spacer or I could run the 034 gasket which has a price tag of 85$ but would not be easily available if I needed one down the road.

mk3 steel gasket http://store.034motorsport.com/headgasket-multi-layer-steel-vr6-12v.html

What are most of you guys doing?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

noskeh said:


> Question for guys running low comp pistons, I bought a set of wiseco 9:1 pistons...now the pistons are 9:1 using the stock fiber multilayer mk3 gasket. I want to use a mk4 style metal gasket which are thinner and don't deteriorate but would bump my compression up. I want to keep 9:1 compression.
> As I see it I could run a very thin spacer or I could run the 034 gasket which has a price tag of 85$ but would not be easily available if I needed one down the road.
> 
> mk3 steel gasket http://store.034motorsport.com/headgasket-multi-layer-steel-vr6-12v.html
> ...


specs for the pistons are based on stock mk3 gasket, so mk4 gasket would bump you .5, bringing you to 9.5:1


----------



## solow (Jul 26, 2002)

noskeh said:


> Question for guys running low comp pistons, I bought a set of wiseco 9:1 pistons...now the pistons are 9:1 using the stock fiber multilayer mk3 gasket. I want to use a mk4 style metal gasket which are thinner and don't deteriorate but would bump my compression up. I want to keep 9:1 compression.
> As I see it I could run a very thin spacer or I could run the 034 gasket which has a price tag of 85$ but would not be easily available if I needed one down the road.
> 
> mk3 steel gasket http://store.034motorsport.com/headgasket-multi-layer-steel-vr6-12v.html
> ...


maybe this...http://www.fourseasontuning.com/148...k-compression-using-mls-instead-of-fibre.html
"For those already running pistons and want the durability of an "all metal" gasket, we also offer a "stock" thickness version".


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

I have been running the stock cr spacer for awhile since I blew the coolant passage into cyl one on a stock mk3 gasket.. It seems to be working ok.. :thumbup:


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

You can buy 2 mk4 mls type gaskets and split them and add a extra shim to make 1 slightly thicker gasket. The mls type generally bumps up CR by about .5.

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

I think i'll just use the a stock metal spacer and a mk4 gasket split in half. Buying 2 head gaskets every time I split the head doesn't sound ideal.


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Bump for forged goodness!
Anyone else got a summer project?


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

She's coming along. Will be done next spring.


----------



## RAZZOR (May 4, 2002)

Looks very good and tidy.

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

tmoura said:


> She's coming along. Will be done next spring.


Looking very tidy indeed.
What are you going to do to support the heat exchanger ie brackets bolted to the chassis leg to form a brace/shelf..
Steve


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

sTT eV6 said:


> Looking very tidy indeed.
> What are you going to do to support the heat exchanger ie brackets bolted to the chassis leg to form a brace/shelf..
> Steve



Interested in this too....Even though those mounts are very stiff, i have often considered building the mounting brackets for the exchanger off of the transmission, that way all components move as one, eliminating the need for flexible connections.

thoughts?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

Brace off the trans is perfect.dont rely on the couplers. They will soften after some time

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Bingo! I modeled up a bracket that mounts to the top of the Vibratec mount on that side. The bits are machined from billet then welded up. The inter cooler is mounted at a 13 degree angle to provide better clearance for the piping for the rear inlet. The inter cooler when mounted will look like its floating.

The motor mount will move so the whole thing will shift a little.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

this thread hasnt seen much action, figured id toss this in. went to show & go this past weekend with the VRT jetta. goal was an 11.5 pass. started off making my first pass at 12.1, then 11.6, then 11.5 had a few small issues, slippery track, etc, but it was mid 11's all day for the most part. reached my goal, next goal is now to make more power and crack a 10.99.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Quick summary of the car specs?


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Interested in your specs too turbo Mike. Nice passes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

stock motor, 8.5:1, 268 cams, borg warner s362 turbo, fmic, 3" turbo back, e85, dual 044's


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Well done:thumbup:
Nice turbo.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Everything is finally back together after a engine bay fire that killed
The engine harness, injectors, intake manifold, coilpack, plug wires, grille, hood and some other stuff. Purring lika a kitten again


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

VWallin said:


> Everything is finally back together after a engine bay fire that killed
> The engine harness, injectors, intake manifold, coilpack, plug wires, grille, hood and some other stuff. Purring lika a kitten again



Awesome!

Are you running the mk3 trans mount along with the mk4 one? Any details on that?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

In progress... Wait.. Thats not a VW


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

gdt said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Are you running the mk3 trans mount along with the mk4 one? Any details on that?


No i cut off the mk3 mount so i'm running a mk4 mount with a dogbone mount welded to the subframe


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

1997 GTI VR6 Turbo
Garrett T04B15 
C2 stage 2 software
440cc injectors 
Bosch 044 fuel pump
Aeromotive rising rate FPR
4" MAF
Front mount intercooler
Greddy bov/recirc
Tial 38mm WG
3" downpipe
Migfab Shortrunner intake manifold 
9.0:1 CR spacer
ARP headstuds
Stainless valves
New guides, seals, surfaced head
TT HD springs
BFI 9lb flywheel 
Clutchmasters FX400 six puck ceramic sprung hub
Flipside Reinforced clutch fork
Peloquin LSD
Bahn Brenner 02A short shift kit
BFI stage 2 delrin engine/trans mounts
Neuspeed lightweight power pulleys
Setrab 10 row external oil cooler thermostatically controlled w/ Mocal oil cooler
MSD 8224 coils
Aem wideband

Messy, I know. I started getting anxious about going fast and wanted to get the most out of the very short season of grip we have here in Alaska. 
Also just picked up an Mk4 R32 turbo. it's actually the Driversport R33T posted somewhere here a few years back












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

Needs work but I'm more than excited to make it perfect again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

whats up people? im having a few issues with my vems (lugtronic), ive tried to email kevin to no avail.


wideband shows full lean at all times, wouldnt hold an idle at all. i got the car to idle but it still leans way out. car ran and drove with the UM chip. this is pissing me off. i wana drive my car!


anyone have a decent wiring diagram for the car side of the ecu?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure you have it calibrated for the right size injectors


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

groundupjetta said:


> Make sure you have it calibrated for the right size injectors


im starting to thinnk that, kevin emailed me back. gonna try some stuff after work.


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

stock r32 76mm turbo 11psi 495whp





and the new setup
91mm turbo hp unknown


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I seem to remember an R32 going 10.4 on a 76mm turbo. I'm guessing this is just for show?


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I seem to remember an R32 going 10.4 on a 76mm turbo. I'm guessing this is just for show?


That's why it only went 10.4 haha I'm joking. But no this isn't just for show


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you going to run a quick spool valve to bring the spoil lower in rpm? 91 really? 2000+ hp drag cars run 81mm and do just fine. 


Built not Bought - sent from mobile


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

tmoura said:


> Are you going to run a quick spool valve to bring the spoil lower in rpm? 91 really? 2000+ hp drag cars run 81mm and do just fine.


On Dual 81's. Not a single. 



Looks like a BW S500SX. Keeping an eye on this one. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

@staygold 

What's done to the trans?


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

JohnStamos said:


> On Dual 81's. Not a single.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a BW S500SX. Keeping an eye on this one. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Exactly! Your right s500sx, check out big turbo supras 3.2L


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

Dimmu said:


> @staygold
> 
> What's done to the trans?


Stock as hell haha I have 3 more on deck. It's gunna be a lot of time and effort to make this work the way it should but I'll make it work


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Love this thread, as inspired me to build another, Found a 2001 Jetta VR6 with only 79,000 miles on it to star molesting 

Here is my old car (~2007ish)











And New bay waiting for a bunch of parts


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

staygold said:


> That's why it only went 10.4 haha I'm joking. But no this isn't just for show


Why not just turn boost up on the old turbo? It's not like you grew out of it.


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Why not just turn boost up on the old turbo? It's not like you grew out of it.


wanted to build my own manifolds, the kit in the car was custom to what was in there so i wanted to sell it complete, ideas and beer were flowing and **** got out of hand quick haha

so why not


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ 034 kit, impressions?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

hey guys been awhile, picked up a donor car that had Cat 263 cams in it.. anyone have any experience with these cams and turbo? I know people have run 268s or 256 etc.. Thanks! 

Also what would need to be modified in the tune? 

Hd lifters and springs needed for these? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ 034 kit, impressions?


Haven't been able to get it running hard yet as we just had a baby and I still need to break it in yet. So far it's been an adventure to say the least. They work with you though and the customer service is actually good. I think things are gonna turn out fine. Im fully rebuilt with forged internals etc. Hoping for around 450- 500whp .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh and the sound with my scorpion catback is intoxicating! !!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

That's good feedback... been considering that 034 or CTS for an A3 for a while now. Just not a big fan of the manifold they supply with the 034 kit. You will hit your power goals easily on that motor. What are you using for internals and turbo?


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

My internals are all forged Eurospec rods JE pistons 8.5:1 and .5mm overbore coated main bearings and arp conrod bolts and main studs.
I think going with 034 was better since CTS is outta the country. I can't image how much cash I'd have lost calling them for questions. 
Turbo is 6262 pte. The intake manifold is optional with the kit. It's freaking huge too! Its a pita to install though...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

ROBS32 said:


> My internals are all forged Eurospec rods JE pistons 8.5:1 and .5mm overbore coated main bearings and arp conrod bolts and main studs.
> I think going with 034 was better since CTS is outta the country. I can't image how much cash I'd have lost calling them for questions.
> Turbo is 6262 pte. The intake manifold is optional with the kit. It's freaking huge too! Its a pita to install though...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I order from CTS and calling them is free. Depending on the bank/creditor you use, you may have to pay a currency conversion fee however the fees my bank charges + what CTS sales the parts to me for was far less than multiple US suppliers. They beat the cheapest US supplier by a few hundred not to mention they are stand up guys and pleasant to deal with. Definitely worth a call or email if your worried about a call costing you.. I have also dealt with 034 and would deal with them again however I would go with CTS first just based on my experiences. Eurowise and IE (have heard of an issue with IE but not sure how it was handled.. Always been ok to me.) were also places id recommend to people looking. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

pubahs said:


> hey guys been awhile, picked up a donor car that had Cat 263 cams in it.. anyone have any experience with these cams and turbo? I know people have run 268s or 256 etc.. Thanks!
> 
> Also what would need to be modified in the tune?
> 
> ...


whats up chris, i wouldnt see why these cams wouldnt work with a turbo tune. i ran 288 on my old UM tune. ive had stock cams to 288s, those will be fine, they have good midrange too. and yes, HD springs and lifters are needed.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

thanks! just not a popular cam, either way decided I'm selling them. So if anyone is interested in them and a giac 268 chip pm me  

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

pubahs said:


> thanks! just not a popular cam, either way decided I'm selling them. So if anyone is interested in them and a giac 268 chip pm me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I picked up a set of those early run CAT 263/264 turbo cams a few years back. Still haven't installed them as they're sitting in my built head awaiting the bottom end. Not sure which would be my better option, run the current Shrick 268 cams on turbo or swap in the 263/264 set. Car will be a higher compression VRT build.......want power all across the RPM range, not just up top.
J. Hines


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*268 Schrick cams are great for Turbo*



> I picked up a set of those early run CAT 263/264 turbo cams a few years back. Still haven't installed them as they're sitting in my built head awaiting the bottom end. Not sure which would be my better option, run the current Shrick 268 cams on turbo or swap in the 263/264 set. Car will be a higher compression VRT build.......want power all across the RPM range, not just up top.
> J. Hines


Since you already have the Schrick 268's installed I would definitely just keep them. They are an extremely flexible cam and really compliment a turbo setup - they make power over a nice wide powerband and don't hold back the top end either.


If you didn't have the Schrick's already I would say go ahead and run the CAT cams and see how you like them, but since the Schricks are in hand - you can't lose running them.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Just going to leave this here


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBS32 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just curious on that last pick how did you avoid smashing your valves on the table?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Is the turbo really canted like that or is it just because you don't have all the bolts in?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

ROBS32 said:


> Just curious on that last pick how did you avoid smashing your valves on the table?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


That is a trashed head, we use for mockup and tests with my buddy, there were no valves in it. 



fouckhest said:


> Is the turbo really canted like that or is it just because you don't have all the bolts in?


It is designed like that, helps point the turbo intake forward a little and not straight at the brake booster like most do. Not much space in that area.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

huichox4 said:


> It is designed like that, helps point the turbo intake forward a little and not straight at the brake booster like most do. Not much space in that area.


makes sense, I originally wanted to run the intake on that side in my car but between the booster and the HC lines, there was no space

look forward to seeing this come together:thumbup:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

huichox4 said:


> Just going to leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had this kind of money and time


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Got the other SRI from P-Motorsports. Have to let me know how it does. I have someone who can flow test it if you'd like. I had mine done. Just have posted up the graph yet. 


Built not Bought - sent from mobile


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

tmoura said:


> Got the other SRI from P-Motorsports. Have to let me know how it does. I have someone who can flow test it if you'd like. I had mine done. Just have posted up the graph yet.
> 
> 
> Built not Bought - sent from mobile


sure will, I got a friend here that has the one like yours but with the new machined one piece runners to compare with later on.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

whats up people, i need some info on a fueling setup.

ive got 840cc deka injectors. i need 5 bar rail pressure. would a single 044 in a surge tank get me where i need to be? im aiming for 650ish wheel on e85.


also, i hear good things about the AEM 380 pump. anyone have any experience with that pump?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Dimmu said:


> whats up people, i need some info on a fueling setup.
> 
> ive got 840cc deka injectors. i need 5 bar rail pressure. would a single 044 in a surge tank get me where i need to be? im aiming for 650ish wheel on e85.
> 
> ...


5 BAR = 72.5 psi... add boost (say min 20 psi for your power goal) is 92.5 psi or higher rail pressures.

You're going to have to look into a serious pump setup to supply that... I would suggest the Walbro 450 E85 pump with the check valve mod at the minimum... But really you should be looking at a dual pump setup at that point (or a much larger single pump setup - magnafuel, etc).

Remember as pressure goes up, flow goes down.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Dual Bosch 044's should do it. 


Built not Bought - sent from mobile


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> 5 BAR = 72.5 psi... add boost (say min 20 psi for your power goal) is 92.5 psi or higher rail pressures.
> 
> You're going to have to look into a serious pump setup to supply that... I would suggest the Walbro 450 E85 pump with the check valve mod at the minimum... But really you should be looking at a dual pump setup at that point (or a much larger single pump setup - magnafuel, etc).
> 
> Remember as pressure goes up, flow goes down.


ive got the 450 modded for an intank to feed a surge.. looks like its dual pump time


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Dual 044s and the IE surge tank are ordered, which fuel regulator do you guys recommend ? I'm gonna do 8an feed and 6 return


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Dimmu said:


> Dual 044s and the IE surge tank are ordered, which fuel regulator do you guys recommend ? I'm gonna do 8an feed and 6 return


Nice choice, it's what I have. Also, very important. You MUST run PTFE hose. Regular braided will allow gas vapors to leak and you'll smell it. Don't know if anything further would happen but I wouldn't want to risk it.




















My fuel setup.









Radium Engineering FPR









I'm also running a dead-end rail. This way the return happens at the FPR and not with a looped back hose. At the end of the rail I'm using a fuel pulse damper to reduce the amount of surge from the injectors.










AN Fittings from ANPlumbing.com


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'll run the ptfe. I'm getting all my fittings locally. I'm running -8 feed and -6 return. Kevin said it would be good for 800+ whp. Which should be plenty for my build. Next thing is an sqs dog gears or the aptuning set.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

New thread: what do u guys do to afford these setups


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

vr6milz said:


> New thread: what do u guys do to afford these setups


i live a really cheap life, have no bills and rent a small apartment. buy everything cash. im a certified auto tech, i make decent money and do hella sidework for cash.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

tmoura said:


>


I was warned in the past not to use those -AN > tube adapter fittings as they are only good for 50psi? I've seen them on CARB but never EFI.... always tube nuts / sleeves with EFI. When I look them up, some sites say 50 psi max, others 250.... so just a heads up.

x2 PTFE hose- modern gas will eventually eat through rubber hose, but will smell bad immediately. ask me how I know! :wave:

also- I tried a dead end rail a few years back for simplicity- it definitely wasn't optimal so I switched back. maybe that inline pulse damper will make the difference.... I'm interested to see that :thumbup:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

You can get JIC/AN -> tubing fittings that are rated for 5000 PSI working 7500PSI Burst.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, you mean the ones on my hardline? They're rates above like 200psi. We'll see what happens. I've already got a ptfe hose ready to go so it'd be a quick swap. 

Funding my build. I make a pretty good salary and on top of that will take on a remote gig on a $10k - $18k monthly retainer when I find one. 


Built not Bought - sent from mobile


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Installing all of my fueling components tomorrow. Does this rough.. I mean rough diagram look correct?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Dimmu said:


> i live a really cheap life, have no bills and rent a small apartment. buy everything cash. im a certified auto tech, i make decent money and do hella sidework for cash.


Nice good ****, anybody else


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> Installing all of my fueling components tomorrow. Does this rough.. I mean rough diagram look correct?



Surge tank needs to also return to the main tank!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

gdt said:


> Surge tank needs to also return to the main tank!


yeah forgot to draw that part..lol it was a quick drawing


thanks tho:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

Dimmu said:


> yeah forgot to draw that part..lol it was a quick drawing
> 
> 
> thanks tho:beer::beer::beer:


Then you are good to go!


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)




----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Have not posted in here in a while. Made a few changes to the setup - installed SRI, piping revised, meth replumbed.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's my setup! Never posted it in here before.
Stock block XXX,XXX miles
Arp head studs & rod bolts
8.5:1 head spacer
PTE 6266 journal bearing
Forge super dump DV
Tial 38mm wastegate (12psi)
UM 42# software
3" turbo back exhaust no cat
ATP clone turbo manifold
CXRacing 3.5" intercooler
Clutchnet stage 3
02J w/wavetrac LSD


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

the s366 is laggy compared to my old 35r... but when that sucker hits boost GEEZUS christ its insane. car has never run better. im so glad i ditched the chip tune and went standalone.


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

dub nutz said:


> Here's my setup! Never posted it in here before.
> Stock block XXX,XXX miles
> Arp head studs & rod bolts
> 8.5:1 head spacer
> ...


Ever thought of doing an SRI instead of the stock mani? I heard it was sort of restrictive.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

I think my biggest restriction now are the cams...I would like a SRI but not my biggest concern.A simple upgrade I just did and netted 4psi was the intercooler. I've had a 2" crappy JDM intercooler for 4 years and changing to CXRacing bar+plate boost went from 7.5psi<12psi


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

dub nutz said:


> I think my biggest restriction now are the cams...I would like a SRI but not my biggest concern.A simple upgrade I just did and netted 4psi was the intercooler. I've had a 2" crappy JDM intercooler for 4 years and changing to CXRacing bar+plate boost went from 7.5psi<12psi


ive got the cx racing one too. i always wondered what it flowed compared to a higher end unit. i need to get a precision 700 for my new setup.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

I believe the one I have is rated to 450hp's it measures 22"x8"x3.5"core


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

dub nutz said:


> I believe the one I have is rated to 450hp's it measures 22"x8"x3.5"core


mines about the same, i figured out my misfire issue. one of the brand new injectors isnt firing. now if kevin will respond to my emails.....


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Bump this back up.. This is my "winter build" since its too hot to drive. It's over 105 everyday the next 2 months









1000 horse core
























Everything had to be cut to fit the core. Including the headlights.








Injectors should be good for 700+ after I get those maxed out I'm going with the Bosch Motorsport 2200cc injectors. Aiming for low 10s with stock gears. Then when that breaks I'm getting the ap tuning set with the cuff.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Been a while since i posted pics of Papa Smurf. Alot has changed.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

How's that new turbo working for you? Is it laggy?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

A bit. ..but not as bad as i thought. Pulls like a freight train when coming on. And im only at a half bar.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

hit the dyno wednesday. not 100% perfect yet, but we are working on it. having spark issue, so we think, the boost lags a bit too.


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

*Mkiv gti vrt*

Been collecting parts for a while but finally got it all together, (on a budget)...
Specs:
MK4 AFP 140K longblock, re-ringed, bearings, chains, guides etc..
Stock head and cams with valvejob 
C2 9:1 spacer with ARP head studs
C2 breadbox intake manifold
Garrett GT35/82r
AWIC setup
Tial wastegate
Tial BOV- recirculated lower housing
3 inch downpipe
3 inch full exhaust
Factory Bosch ME7.1 DBW ECU 021906018K
United Motorsports 42# WB Turbo tune
4" MAF housing with VR6 HFM sensor
AEM Water/alcohol injection 
02J With Wavetrack diff
ACT Stage 3, 6 ceramic puck, sprung hub
Driveshaft shop axle shafts
034 street density engine mounts

I dont have any dyno pulls or track runs yet but this thing pulls so hard and shreds both front tires on a roll at 15 psi, drives like silky smooth in the MK4 chassis, powerband has long legs, unreal! Reminds me of a SL600 bi-turbo.....


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

3 years in the making... still waiting on wiring and ecu...about to leave for korea then italy, without the car :/ because its not running.









more pics to come.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone have MK3 firewall clearance issues with a bigger turbo? I have an old ATP manifold with T04 and looking for a turbo update to support 600WHP and not sure which manifold and turbo combo witfit in the MK3. I was looking at the new GTX3584RS.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dimmu said:


> Feel like I'm flooding this thread.. **** it. Lol


Which turbo is this and how did you clearance the firewall?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

GTX has finally arrived. Time to swap out the journal GT4294 for the GTX4294R this weekend. B5 Audi S4


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

As far as I know, The only running VRT in Alaska. 
The GTI was sitting in Fairbanks AK for about 10 years with a blown engine and stripped out interior. But has absolutely no rust. I did not put this car back together to be clean by any means. Function over form, ugly but finished mechanically correct. Frankensteined bits and parts here and there, but pulls like a damn train. 100% home built with the mentality of "dont care how it looks, just go fast." This is my first build of any kind and Ive had way too much fun with it. 

Holset HX35w
4" uppipe
18psi
c2 stg 2
440cc
9.0:1 headspacer
stock bottom end
refreshed head w/ stainless valves, hd springs
stock cams
arp headstuds
migfab sri
atp manifold
tial wg
aeromotive rising rate external fpr
fmic
bosch 044
9lb flywheel
fx400 spring hub 6 puck clutch
flipside clutch fork
bahn brenner short shift kit
BFI delrin mounts
setrab oil cooler









First time at the track, on aired down direzza's spinning 3rd


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Kinda forgot that forums where still around. Car has a few updates since the last post a few years ago.
4motion among other things


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Props on the 4Motion. :thumbup:


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

VWallin said:


> Kinda forgot that forums where still around. Car has a few updates since the last post a few years ago.
> 4motion among other things



Awesome 👍. Im stock pilling my syncro/4motions parts for this winters project too. Caint wait


----------



## vrquickkid (Aug 1, 2012)

*budget build*

Almost done. I'm posting a build thread in the forced induction forum soon. It's basically about how the build came about and how I put it together so cheap. I'll have questions and need some help so please go check it out and offer any advice you may have. O yea... I'll have less than 3k into the build, that includes purchasing the car. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's my VRT in my B5 S4.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VRT and 01E is badass :thumbup:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> VRT and 01E is badass :thumbup:


Thanks man, here's some better shots


----------



## Vr6ttom (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey GTI Jay, Nice job on that setup, based on mph you will be deep into the 11s with tires and launch, thats the best kind of car there is cause its just plain fast and fun. Lots of people spending a lot more time and money than you and going slow. Keep up the good work, and post up some 11 second time slips. And by the way, dont bore us with dyno sheets cause the time slips prove that the whole combo works.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

How did i get here?... ... :wave:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ This thread has been pretty inactive recently.

Got your car sorted out?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Nope. Havent touched it in like a month. Gonna start working on it this weekend.


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Holset HX40 w/ 67mm billet compressor wheel.


----------



## grevegtig60 (Dec 11, 2004)

.63ar hot/.60ar cold T04e
SPA short runner intake
38mm tial WG
Greddy FV BOV
Custom tuned to 4.5bar with 24lb Accel injectors (equal to fuel volume at 3.0bar with 30lb injector)
Walbro 255lph
Log exhaust manifold with 2.5'' DP 
Air to Water intercooler with heat exchanger and pump


----------



## bc_awd_98 (Aug 30, 2011)

follow on facebook and instagram
jake_boostin i.g.
www.facebook.com/vrtmk3/


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

IG - Voughtyboy



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Changing up a whole bunch of things for 2018 during the winter. 

Switching to full tubular, water to air intercoolers, full stand alone. And also transferring the setup from my narrow body into my widebody RS chassis. 

Here’s before and current in progress shots. 





































And now the transformation for the winter. New chassis, new setup. Lots of things being changed and moved around. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

Good luck on fitting new widebody. I enjoy seeing longitudinal vr6 setups!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Changing up a whole bunch of things for 2018 during the winter.
> 
> Switching to full tubular, water to air intercoolers, full stand alone. And also transferring the setup from my narrow body into my widebody RS chassis.
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

This is my turbo Cabrio, which consists mostly of a CTS Stage III (42# solution) with the AWIC setup handled by my buddy Jesse at JDL Auto Design. We also did a Snow Performance meth setup, with that big washer tank to the right of the AWIC setup being the tank. I am running a UM tune, a 3" aluminum MBE exhaust system, and it is currently running about 15 psi.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Looking good Paul :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Looking good Paul :thumbup:


Thanks, Carlitus! My goal was reliable, OEM+ style power, and to make it look as clean as possible. We also have crappy fuel and hot temps out here, so the AWIC setup was important to keep the car running decently for an occasional evening drive in the summer.


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's my 3.2 with a 67mm Holset HX40. It's a tight fit.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

the fuck is that abortion hanging off the turbo? what is wrong with you? I've seen it all.................................................


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

wifi pimp said:


> the fuck is that abortion hanging off the turbo? what is wrong with you? I've seen it all.................................................


It's called an oil return line. Yeah, it's made out of steel plumbing pipe. And it works. I'd rather have a functional oversized oil drain and preserve the longevity of my turbo than overpay for some dumb undersized AN fitting crap. Do you know anything about Holset turbos and their oiling requirements? While you're at it, let's see your setup. I bet you're one of those guys who thinks a -10 AN line is sufficient for an oil drain. Well for this turbo, even a -12 or -14 AN line isn't sufficient. And to hell with ruining my turbo by starving it of oil with a restrictor. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Mic17a said:


> It's called an oil return line. Yeah, it's made out of steel plumbing pipe. And it works. I'd rather have a functional oversized oil drain and preserve the longevity of my turbo than overpay for some dumb undersized AN fitting crap. Do you know anything about Holset turbos and their oiling requirements? While you're at it, let's see your setup.


Interesting. What do you consider undersized? If done correctly there is no undersizing. It looks like money is an issue for you and ok. But no need to start something about AN fittings and cost etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

tmoura said:


> Interesting. What do you consider undersized? If done correctly there is no undersizing. It looks like money is an issue for you and ok. But no need to start something about AN fittings and cost etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything smaller than 19mm inner diameter is too small per Holset. I couldn't find anything that I would be able to route around the transfer case and drive shaft easily without having excessive bends that wasn't stupid expensive. So I improvised. Inexpensive, effective and meets the requirements of my particular turbo. I get so much hate for it because it's made from steel pipe fittings. It's quite tiring.


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

Perhaps it just looks ridiculous because of how it's pulled out of the way on the engine only picture to clear the axle during engine pull. I dunno.


----------



## tmoura (Jun 27, 2006)

Mic17a said:


> Anything smaller than 19mm inner diameter is too small per Holset. I couldn't find anything that I would be able to route around the transfer case and drive shaft easily without having excessive bends that wasn't stupid expensive. So I improvised. Inexpensive, effective and meets the requirements of my particular turbo. I get so much hate for it because it's made from steel pipe fittings. It's quite tiring.


Ok, but you must have known you’d catch crap for it right? Future suggestion. Let it go and don’t even answer back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic17a (Feb 4, 2013)

tmoura said:


> Ok, but you must have known you’d catch crap for it right? Future suggestion. Let it go and don’t even answer back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're absolutely right. Good advice. I forget we live in an age where people will lose their minds if you go with function over form.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Hoping to see 700+whp








Motor number 6. This one has h beam rods. I wana see what stock pistons can take. I'm building a 2.9 block next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Mic17a said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Thays a great attitude btw. That's what hacks do. Fittings would be 15 maybe 20 with a line. You have about 8 bucks in plumbing fittings right there. 

Anyways. My setup is back in and almost ready to be retuned. I might get 2 55gallon drums of e85 and 100oct. Make some proper e98. Might run out of injector tho.. if I do I'll go Id2000s and see what stock pistons will take. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Another B5 VR6 Swap we’re working on, my younger brothers A4. 12v VRT, fully built. 

IE Rods
Ferrea Head
ARP hardware
Precision 6767 Turbo
VEMs stand alone. 

Etc etc 

Still a ton left to finish up, clean up, we still have to replace that power steering cooler as it’s a bit chewed up. And clean up bay wiring. 

Then move on to engine break in, Tuning. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Who's tuning that? Which fuel are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

wifi pimp said:


> Who's tuning that? Which fuel are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuner to be announced, E85 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murka (Jun 2, 2013)

Any suggestions on a turbo to run around 350whp on a 24v w/ stock internals and a 9:1 head spacer? Looking to do a modest build for a DD.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Where do you want your powerband to be? Which injectors? Which tune are you going with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murka (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking at the Bosch 440cc injectors. Would like the powerband to be around 3500. And looking at a C2 or GIAC tune


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

murka said:


> Looking at the Bosch 440cc injectors. Would like the powerband to be around 3500. And looking at a C2 or GIAC tune


For that powerband look for something with the T3 .82ish A/R or T4 .69ish A/R hot side

Lots of options

Precision 6262

Garrett gt3582r

Garrett gtw3684r (this would be my choice)

You could go with smaller turbo for that power level gt30, gtw3476, PT5858 , but i would go with the larger, as you'll most likely get bored and want more power...

Also, you might need to be the 550cc or 630cc injectors, not sure if anyone has a tune for the 24v for 440cc.


----------



## murka (Jun 2, 2013)

gdt said:


> For that powerband look for something with the T3 .82ish A/R or T4 .69ish A/R hot side
> 
> Lots of options
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I’ve been looking into either the GT 3528R or the JB 6262. 550cc injectors with a 550 c2 tune. Been doing a lot of research. I’ll look into the GTW3684r.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Why C2 tune? Go UM for VRT. A GTX3076R will get you that HP level you want and have a quick spool as well.


----------



## murka (Jun 2, 2013)

I haven’t looked into UM too much. I’ll check it out. I was looking at the 3076r ATP kit. 
https://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=ATP-VVW-209&Store_Code=tp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

*VRT Stock Bottom end 66mm*

Hello everyone,
We've recently started building my FWD MK3 VR6T.

Here goes my setup:

Stock Bottom End
Stock Rod with ARP 
Stock Metal Head Gasket - Stock Compression Ratio - Copper o-ring ( as you can see in picture )
Stock intake manifold
SPA Turbo Manifold T4
Holset 66mm x 64mm Turbo AR .94 T4 
Fueltech FT500 Sequential - Custom Map
1200cc Injectors Running E100
Walbro 450

We are hopping to see 600whp on Dyno
But 450whp on street will be fine.

Not sure how much the stock bottom can handle exactly with the rod's arp.
But we are going to take it to the limit, no doubt.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

It makes over 600whp with bolts. 

With the right tune you can make over 500 on that setup. E100 is killer fuel and you will make gobs of power. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Open up your ring gaps so you don't crack pistons. The higher mile vrs tend to take boost better as more bore wear means looser ring gaps. If you're rebuilding fresh then definitely file the rings to get loose.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

We fired it up yesterday, and it sounds awesome..we still need to install radiator and some other stuff, but it's already working. So far so good.

What about the headspacer to reduce compression?

Do you guys think it's still necessary as im using e100 and a full standalone ECU for tunning? 
as I can control timing as I want.

Please give your thoughts.

I will post some videos soon.

Thanks.


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

Veran said:


> We fired it up yesterday, and it sounds awesome..we still need to install radiator and some other stuff, but it's already working. So far so good.
> 
> What about the headspacer to reduce compression?
> 
> ...


What’s the compression ratio now? If it’s not too high you’ll be fine. Just make sure it’s good gas. You can get pretty aggressive with e100. I’d wire in a flex fuel sensor and make it ignition dependent. Just install it in the return line and wire it into your ecu channel. 

Which ecu are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wifi pimp (Feb 7, 2018)

DieGTi said:


> Open up your ring gaps so you don't crack pistons. The higher mile vrs tend to take boost better as more bore wear means looser ring gaps. If you're rebuilding fresh then definitely file the rings to get loose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I’ve ran stock gap on a lot of high mileage vrts. Sure you can open em. I tend to stick around .026-.029 to see the best results. Factory is .025 iirc. My last motor made over 600whp on a stock block. Just arp rod bolts. Then I cranked the boost past 30 and spun a rod. This new motor has forged goodies now. I’m on e85-100 btw. Most you can make on a gas motor is 550ish. Then the pistons don’t like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

She wasn’t the cleanest setup or the fastest, but she was a reliable setup, I miss her everyday


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm using fueltech FT500, it can handle any job about timing.

I'm running the car already, but it's sounding weird...i just returned it to the workshop to check the lifters.

Take a look at that sound.

https://youtu.be/UvWMChQmikA

Oil pressure :

Hot - 22 PSI at idle 900rpm and 86 PSI at around 4k RPM.

Not sure yet about what is happening.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

When was the last time you did timing chains?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Veran said:


> I'm using fueltech FT500, it can handle any job about timing.
> 
> I'm running the car already, but it's sounding weird...i just returned it to the workshop to check the lifters.
> 
> ...


chains on their way out??
also an air leak?


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

The whole engine is brand new, just rebuilt it with rods arp, new bearings, new piston rings...new valve retainer for the header...etc

But i didn't change the timing chains neither the lifters.

I may have news from the shop this week...will keep you guys posted


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,
After a long way, solving little problems and after the engine brake in period, the car is finally running.

Following bellow the dino graph @23psi










Anyway.

I was expecting around 500whp with 23 PSI. And around 600 with 32psi.

I have a question about this engine characteristics...
Talking about stock head and cams - Is it normal for this engine that it doesn't pull power after 6300rpm?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Veran said:


> Hello everyone,
> After a long way, solving little problems and after the engine brake in period, the car is finally running.
> 
> Following bellow the dino graph @23psi
> ...


I had the same problem with my Vrt at high rpm


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

vr6milz said:


> I had the same problem with my Vrt at high rpm


And did you ever figure out what was going on?
I've checked several dino graphs, and looks like it's the AAA engine characteristics. But not sure at all if i'm right.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Totally normal with stock cams of course depending on the Dyno, tune, fuel type etc. Some will sneak more power using race fuel. 

Unless you're way low like 275hp at 25psi with something wrong then assume 10whp per psi of boost. Local weather conditions such as heat and humidity can take a lot of whp away. That's a sloppy rule of thumb. Cams and flow increases over stock can throw that rough estimation out the window. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Veran said:


> Hello everyone,
> After a long way, solving little problems and after the engine brake in period, the car is finally running.
> 
> Following bellow the dino graph @23psi
> ...


Looks great. I bet it runs fantastic. Enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Any one interested in VRT part out?? :screwy:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> Any one interested in VRT part out?? :screwy:


Pics ?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> Any one interested in VRT part out?? :screwy:



What you got?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

vr6milz said:


> Pics ?


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7248385-Fs-01-gti-vr6t-precision-6162s


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> What you got?


The link in the sig still works.


----------



## Veran (Jun 19, 2012)

I would like to have power until 7200 at least.
Which camshaft would you recomend, i dont't want to change valves and springs, just the camshaft.

I'm thinking about the 262, but still not sure.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Veran said:


> I would like to have power until 7200 at least.
> Which camshaft would you recomend, i dont't want to change valves and springs, just the camshaft.
> 
> I'm thinking about the 262, but still not sure.


to have any decent power band, you HAVE to upgrade springs. valves usually aren't a huge issue


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I ran an otherwise stock head with just 262's for around 8 years. I didn't notice a huge difference. I still have that engine half way into a Corrado build that's stalled.

12yrs later I'm doing a "last hurrah" build and trying the other way. Upgraded springs, titanium retainers, bigger cams. It won't be frequently driven, more of a seasonal-weekend toy. Just about half way into the engine works now, slow going hobby work at night.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8057809-A-GTI-Aftermath

If you're already up and running then don't be afraid to mix it up and try different things. You can always switch back. Not everybody likes the same engine characteristics...



Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Finished this one up recently.





*Base*
99 A4 Avant

*Drivetrain*
01E transmission, JHM rebuild, (axle cup swap from A4 2.8) w/ A4 2.8 axles
DSS single piece S4 driveshaft
DAK rear differential, 034 diff carrier mounts, ECS diff mount w/ A4 2.8 axles
JHM short shifter
USP hydraulic lines
AWE Tuning Drivetrain stabilizer
034 Motorsports trans mounts


*Powertrain*
Vr6 (AFP eng code) + ARP hardware + coolant and timing components replacement
9:1 CR
Precision 6266 dbb Gen 2
Tial 38mm wastegate @ 1bar
Tial 50mm DV
3" turboback exhaust adapted from 1.8T
Modified SPA intake manifold
ATP clone turbo manifold
Multiple heatshields and heatshielding materials
Deka 630cc injectors
Intank + Walbro inline pump
034 engine mounts
ALL engine accessories in original locations


*Brakes*
Front - Touareg 17Z 6 piston calipers, Volvo V70R rotors (modified for lug holes), ss braided lines


*SW + Electronics*
United Motorsports Pro-Maf 630 file
AAA + AHA Engine harness hybrid - S&P (Alan Robertson)
Combination of AAA/AFP/AHA engine sensors
Cross generational Sensor-ECU compatibility guidance - need_a_vr6 (Paul)
Custom fan control module + A4 2.8 fan control module


*Longitudinal Swap Components*
Ringer Racing flywheel
Ringer Racing Stage 4+ clutch kit
VR6 engine brackets - homebuilt
01E trans brackets - Matthew Alden
Oil pan - INA
Phaeton starter
Phaeton Adapter plate

*Other*
Working A/C and power steering


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

What are the deets on that guy?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

DieGTi said:


> What are the deets on that guy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



Added a lil info above to post.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump because there's been no activity in here in a while.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Here’s an update shot of mine












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## poli12 (Sep 14, 2019)

*Reply*

Thank you so muhhhhh// Thank you so muhhhhh//


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

You could say this is pissing off the 5cyl RS3 community 



Here’s my in progress R30 VR6 Audi RS3 Swap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Have not checked in here for a while.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

NYEuroTuner said:


> You could say this is pissing off the 5cyl RS3 community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

NYEuroTuner said:


> You could say this is pissing off the 5cyl RS3 community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro ahaha. That's gonna be crazy when you get it running.


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

NYEuroTuner said:


> You could say this is pissing off the 5cyl RS3 community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send 'em to Gapplebees for a whole ass 3 course meal


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

Any new turbo set ups out there? Engine managements?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBean (Nov 4, 2020)

Mine has been on the road for just a few months. Still tweaking and doing little changes. 

92 golf gl
AAA Vr6
9:1 headspacer
Precision 58/62 .68 Hot
Precision wastegate currently 15lb spring
CTS manifold/DP/3in exhaust
TT 264/260
Schimmel SRI
Bosch 42lb Injectors
Walbro 255
United Motorsports chip
Nothing fancy.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Small input from my side:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

ops, double post


----------

